# Charlotte Tilbury Makeup...



## Ingenue (Aug 29, 2013)

...will be available in three days! I've been watching her videos to see what's what. Reminds me of Tom Ford (especially those brow pencils). I wonder if Estee Lauder is behind her brand too.





  	Her products are featured here:


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 29, 2013)

I can't wait either!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 30, 2013)

I believe she worked on the ad makeup but maybe she was more involved in the Tom Ford line.  The glitter shadow in the quad is very reminiscent of Tom Ford and her liquid liner pen mentions calligraphy as does the Tom Ford pen.  I really want to try the Magic Cream.  I think this line may be pricey so I will have to save up.  I am enjoying the videos.


Ingenue said:


> ...will be available in three days! I've been watching her videos to see what's what. Reminds me of Tom Ford (especially those brow pencils). I wonder if Estee Lauder is behind her brand too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Aug 31, 2013)

What is the name of the line promoted in the video? I didn't quite catch it :/


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 31, 2013)

It's Charlotte's own line, named after her.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 2, 2013)

Did anyone get anything today? 
  	eta: I just realized it's UK only shipping right now


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 2, 2013)

I would like to try one of the quads but I am a bit confused after watching all the videos. It seems like almost all the quads have metallic/frost finish other than just one which is consist of only mattes. Anyone tried those out?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 2, 2013)

It does look like most of the quads have mostly metallic/shimmer-finish eyeshadows and maybe one matte finish eyeshadow each. And then you have Sophisticate, which is all matte. It's not just you.  http://www.charlottetilbury.com/eyes/Eyeshadow/


----------



## Lidalgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Yeah, it actually seems that The Sophisticate quad is the only 100% matte. The others have satiny/frosty eyeshadow, in some cases the "Pop" shade is totally glittery.
  	However, I think that if you use little colour and blend very well the shimmers become almost invisible. At least I noticed this happens in her "dolled down" (daytime) looks.


----------



## Ingenue (Sep 3, 2013)

Totally bummed about it only shipping to the UK. They'll need to rectify that... stat.


----------



## Lidalgirl (Sep 3, 2013)

Selfridges actually does ship to International location and so does net-a-porter.com. However, shipping rates are quite high from both websites!
  	I think someday international shipments will be available also on Tilbury's website and, who knows, maybe the line will arrive in US...


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 3, 2013)

Ingenue said:


> Totally bummed about it only shipping to the UK. They'll need to rectify that... stat.


 Selfridges have it and they ship to Europe at the moment, for US in a short time the line should be available in Net-a-porter


----------



## katred (Sep 5, 2013)

For you ladies who have access to the line, I thought you might enjoy these swatches of her colour chameleon shadow pencils: 

  http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.ca/2013/09/midweek-swatch-charlotte-tilbury-colour.html

  They look pretty spectacular.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 5, 2013)

katred said:


> For you ladies who have access to the line, I thought you might enjoy these swatches of her colour chameleon shadow pencils:   http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.ca/2013/09/midweek-swatch-charlotte-tilbury-colour.html  They look pretty spectacular.


 Those look so nice, I definitely want to check a few shades. Probably bronzed one first for green eyes...


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 5, 2013)

I need that green shadow quad in my life! It needs to be sold in the US now.   BTW: Goss Makeup Artist did a series of videos on the line. He bought everything! Here's the shadow video because it's so tempting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwwk6yvVXLc


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 5, 2013)

I think Wayne's receipt for all those goodies may be the longest one I've ever seen. :shock:


----------



## GoldenGirl (Sep 6, 2013)

shellygrrl said:


> I think Wayne's receipt for all those goodies may be the longest one I've ever seen.


  I saw that too!  And these products aren't cheap!  A little too rich for my blood (and my wallet), but I loved his reviews and her videos.


----------



## MissTT (Sep 6, 2013)

It was funny he bought the green palette despite not really caring for greens.


----------



## shontay07108 (Sep 6, 2013)

He's a makeup artist, so he can still use the palette as long as it's good quality. I'm glad he bought it b/c that's the one I wanted to see. I get whiney when I watch hauls but the person skips the item(s) I wanted to see.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Sep 6, 2013)

That Rebel palette is calling to me. The pop shade in that quad is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Shypo (Sep 6, 2013)

So hoping we can get these in the US SOON!  Gorgeous!


----------



## peanut (Sep 8, 2013)

shontay07108 said:


> BTW: Goss Makeup Artist did a series of videos on the line. He bought everything! Here's the shadow video because it's so tempting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwwk6yvVXLc


  Thanks for posting!! I want so many of these palettes! I so hope we'll eventually be able to get them here in the U.S.


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 8, 2013)

A review of Uptown Girl Palette by Clare from Visionary Beauty, with eye look: http://visionarybeauty.blogspot.com/2013/09/charlotte-tilbury-uptown-girl-luxury.html


----------



## sarabeautime (Sep 12, 2013)

Swatches of all the palettes by lovely Kate:

  http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.de/2013/09/charlotte-tilbury-luxury-palette.html

  Seeing these (too frosty/metallic for my taste) I think I am passing for the time being. I decided to get a few eye shadow stick instead


----------



## Sylvia60 (Sep 15, 2013)

katred said:


> For you ladies who have access to the line, I thought you might enjoy these swatches of her colour chameleon shadow pencils:
> 
> http://drivelaboutfrivol.blogspot.ca/2013/09/midweek-swatch-charlotte-tilbury-colour.html
> 
> They look pretty spectacular.


  Oh, myyy.
  Dark pearl and bronzed garnet for starters, yes.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 16, 2013)

I have Dark Pearl, Golden Quartz, Amethyst Aphrodisiac. I LOVE THESE. Dark Pearl is wonderful for everyday and I used AA at the weekend for a smokey eye with my Dior BE quint (used the darkest teal from that).

  I need to buy the whole collection of these!


----------



## peanut (Oct 6, 2013)

I would love to try the foundation, but have no idea what shade to buy. Even with the swatches on Charlotte Tilbury's site and the swatches at the end of the Goss youtube video. It's just too hard to tell if they'd be a good match, plus I have no idea if the shades are warm or cool toned. If anyone has any insight, I'm between NW20 and NW25. Thanks!!


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 6, 2014)

I got a gift box of some of her products for my birthday. Made a quick album up of everything and added some swatches at the end. http://imgur.com/a/gMhRk


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 6, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I got a gift box of some of her products for my birthday. Made a quick album up of everything and added some swatches at the end. http://imgur.com/a/gMhRk


  Thanks for this! The foundation sample packet is actually a pretty brilliant idea. Velvet Underground looks like my kind of color. When you say synthetic vanilla, would you say the scent is more obvious than MAC's lipsticks (if you're familiar)?


----------



## pnfpn (Feb 7, 2014)

LavenderPearl said:


> Thanks for this! The foundation sample packet is actually a pretty brilliant idea. Velvet Underground looks like my kind of color. When you say synthetic vanilla, would you say the scent is more obvious than MAC's lipsticks (if you're familiar)?


  As I was wearing it I was trying to place why it was so familiar. It took me a while but it is pretty much like the MAC ones but a bit stronger. I can get past it! The formula wears well on me but the scent lingers longer than I'd like.

  It turns out my foundation match is pretty good but I may need to test out the lighter one. You get 5ml in the sachets which for me is enough for 2-3 days since I don't use much.


----------



## eepeepburrah (Mar 12, 2014)

Has anyone heard if/when CT products are going to be sold in the US? I just am trying to hold out so I don't have to pay ridiculous shipping costs through Selfridges...


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 12, 2014)

"Very soon", according to her. It doesn't help much, but at least it's something!   https://twitter.com/CTilburyMakeup/status/429291974903226368


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 20, 2014)

eepeepburrah said:


> Has anyone heard if/when CT products are going to be sold in the US? I just am trying to hold out so I don't have to pay ridiculous shipping costs through Selfridges...


  They take off the VAT for international orders. If you bought enough you'd break even in savings to have shipping almost technically free.

  You could find a Brit to forward it on to you too. Standard non tracking postage is a lot cheaper than £25 from Selfridges if you're buying 2-4 items.


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 24, 2014)

Cherlotte Tilbury now ships to Europe and USA from her website

  http://www.charlottetilbury.com/blog/2014/03/international-delivery/


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 24, 2014)

Except certain products -- namely anything with an SPF rating -- can't be shipped to the US just yet. And the shipping charges to the States are pretty high (£14.95 = about $24.65 USD). Not worth it unless you buy a lot of things. I'd rather wait for when her products have a US-based distributor.


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't forget VAT is removed for US orders.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 24, 2014)

VAT may be removed but it doesn't change the fact the shipping charges are still ridiculously high. (Or that I'd rather wait for her line to have a US distributor.)


----------



## powderprincess (Mar 24, 2014)

Second that.  I don't know why they need to gouge US customers.... caughs, echem, Selfridges


----------



## pnfpn (Mar 25, 2014)

No worse than how Sephora is handling shipping to here tbh. You can always find someone to forward things on from the UK form CT's range, I do it fairly often right now.


----------



## PeachTwist (Mar 26, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> *No worse than how Sephora is handling shipping to here tbh*. You can always find someone to forward things on from the UK form CT's range, I do it fairly often right now.


  So very true!


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 26, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> No worse than how Sephora is handling shipping to here tbh.


  Maybe so, but there are several UK-based brands/stores that offer much lower (or even free!) shipping outside the EU than what CT is offering, and that is why my opinion is what it is. Just like there are US brands that would offer lower shipping to the UK than Sephora US does.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 26, 2014)

I was happy to get this email but then when I went onto the site it said Magic Cream can't be shipped to US.  I really want to try that stuff.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, nothing with SPF in it can be shipped here yet. It all has to be tested first.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 26, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Yeah, nothing with SPF in it can be shipped here yet. It all has to be tested first.


  Oh is that what it is?  It sounds like that will be a long wait.  It would be nice if she had an SPF free version in the meantime.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 26, 2014)

> Regrettably we are currently unable to ship the following products to the USA; Light Wonder Foundation, Charlotte’s Magic Cream and all gift sets containing Charlotte’s Magic Cream – Gorgeous Glowing Youth, 5 Minute Skin Revolution, Youth Boosting Candlelit Skin, Can’t Live Without It Kit.  The above products have been formulated to provide SPF15 (Sun Protection Factor) and 1/3 UVA. All products containing SPF are classed as OTC (Over The Counter) in the USA and therefore can only be brought to market after going through a New Drug Application (NDA) process. These products are currently undergoing the aforementioned tests and we hope to be able to ship them later in the year.


  Source ~ http://www.charlottetilbury.com/help/delivery/


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 31, 2014)

My first CT shipment arrived today. Shipping is actually pretty fast, considering it's coming from across the pond. Illamasqua used to mess around and make  me wait a MONTH. I got this order in 7 days. I'll post pictures as soon as I get home. I've heard wonderful things about quality. We shall see.


----------



## sarabeautime (Mar 31, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> My first CT shipment arrived today. Shipping is actually pretty fast, considering it's coming from across the pond. Illamasqua used to mess around and make  me wait a MONTH. I got this order in 7 days. I'll post pictures as soon as I get home. I've heard wonderful things about quality. We shall see.


  What did you ordered? I am curious


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 31, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> What did you ordered? I am curious


I got the Filmstar Bronze & Glow, the Sculpt & Highlight Brush, Full Fat Lashes, and Lipstick in Stoned Rose. I like everything a LOT but the brush. Too light... handle is supposed to be wooden but feels more like cardboard. I believe I've been spoiled by Hakuhodo. I expected the weight of a Tom Ford brush, but this one is much lighter than I expected.  I think the wood on the handle is hollow or something.


----------



## sarabeautime (Apr 1, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> I got the Filmstar Bronze & Glow, the Sculpt & Highlight Brush, Full Fat Lashes, and Lipstick in Stoned Rose. I like everything a LOT but the brush. Too light... handle is supposed to be wooden but feels more like cardboard. I believe I've been spoiled by Hakuhodo. I expected the weight of a Tom Ford brush, but this one is much lighter than I expected.  I think the wood on the handle is hollow or something.


Oooh I can't wait to hear what you think of Bronze & Glow!
  Yes I have heard that the shape of brushes are great but grip is somehow not so good.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 1, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Oooh I can't wait to hear what you think of Bronze & Glow!
> Yes I have heard that the shape of brushes are great but grip is somehow not so good.


  Love the Bronze & Glow. I'm warm-toned... and it's VERY subtle on me. But just when I rolled my eyes and thought that it wasn't showing up, the light hit the side of my face... total Kate Moss cheekbones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Now, to be honest, Chanel's Notorious works MUCH better on me. This is just a darker, cool toned powder with a shimmer (WTF Charlotte... shimmer?), but it's very subtle. The glow part is amazing. It's a warmer champagne color and is totally flattering on me.

  The packaging for this compact is exquisite. I love it. That and the lipstick (utter perfection) are my favorites. I just need Hakuhodo to make a version of that sculpt brush (which looks like a giant crease eyeshadow brush) because the head is perfect. But I'm not a fan of the handle. It's light and cheap feeling. Not worth the $$ in my opinion.

  The mascara is basic. I don't know WHAT Charlotte is going on and on about, because the mascara truly is nothing special. Totally on par with drugstore mascara. She needs to use Volume de Chanel and go back to the drawing board on this one. It lengthens and separates, but not in any fantastic fashion. It's just very basic. Good for subtle 'no makeup' looks. Not good for dramatic looks.


----------



## sarabeautime (Apr 7, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> Love the Bronze & Glow. I'm warm-toned... and it's VERY subtle on me. But just when I rolled my eyes and thought that it wasn't showing up, the light hit the side of my face... total Kate Moss cheekbones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks so much for the honest opinion. I don't like warm contours, I can as well go for bronzer in this case. Shimmer?`This is interesting lol


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 7, 2014)

The shimmer is so subtle that it's not obnoxious. But I'm not really sure WHY she'd put shimmer in a contour. Maybe to imitate 'glowing skin' or something. It's a great compact. But I DO want a deeper version of this for us warm toned girls. The idea of this compact is amazing, and everyone deserves to enjoy it.


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 7, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> The shimmer is so subtle that it's not obnoxious. But I'm not really sure WHY she'd put shimmer in a contour. Maybe to imitate 'glowing skin' or something.


  Very likely. Glowing, dewy skin is very much Charlotte's thing. Or she had it done in such a way that it could be used more like bronzer on the high points of the face, as well as in the hollows for contour. Hrm.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, I do believe that's the intention for the shimmer in the contour. It definitely doesn't look bad or obvious in any way... just a little glowy. It's really a 'must have' item if you can match it skin tone wise. It works beautifully, and it works even better with her brush. I need more makeup companies to make contour brushes like that. You'll never go back to an angled contour brush again...


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 11, 2014)

This line is hit and miss. Lipstick = HIT. Bar Of Gold = EPIC.MISS.OMG 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm getting more lipsticks. Wish I could return the Bar of Gold but I took off the protective plastic to photograph it. Crap.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 15, 2014)

Today I'm wearing Coachella Coral:


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> This line is hit and miss. Lipstick = HIT. Bar Of Gold = EPIC.MISS.OMG
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks for saving me from myself! I've been obsessing over the packaging for the Bar of Gold but now I know better.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 15, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Thanks for saving me from myself! I've been obsessing over the packaging for the Bar of Gold but now I know better.


I asked my sister if people would be offended if I did a giveaway on my blog, since I talked so bad about it. She told me to go for it. Maybe someone else can enjoy it, because it's just going to gather dust if it stays with me...


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> I asked my sister if people would be offended if I did a giveaway on my blog, since I talked so bad about it. She told me to go for it. Maybe someone else can enjoy it, because it's just going to gather dust if it stays with me...


  Oh, definitely! I'm sure someone would be super happy with it, even if it didn't meet your standards. I have a whole bin of stuff that hasn't worked for me that I'm planning on doing a super cheap blog sale with or possible giveaway. Someone's trash is always someone else's treasure!


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 15, 2014)

That's so true! I've gotten a few emails asking about it because despite my review some people still want to try it out for themselves. I'm going to go ahead and do the giveaway.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Apr 15, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> That's so true! I've gotten a few emails asking about it because despite my review some people still want to try it out for themselves. I'm going to go ahead and do the giveaway.


  Your readers are going to be so happy!


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope so! I'm going to post the giveaway this week.


----------



## jazz253 (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm so glad to see your review. I succumbed to the hype. I'm glad that I did not get hit the submit button yet. I can wait. I really love the Chanel Notorious too. I think that either you love it or you hate it. I just have to love mine. I still want to try the products. I have plenty of make up that I can wear and play with right now.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 22, 2014)

For me, Chanel's Notorious is the HG of sculpting powders. I really wish I had gotten a backup. Meanwhile, I'm head over heels in love with Charlotte Tilbury's lipsticks. I've never worn one THIS comfortable that's both moisturizing and highly pigmented. LOVE.





Hepburn Honey





Night Crimson


----------



## jazz253 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> For me, Chanel's Notorious is the HG of sculpting powders. I really wish I had gotten a backup. Meanwhile, I'm head over heels in love with Charlotte Tilbury's lipsticks. I've never worn one THIS comfortable that's both moisturizing and highly pigmented. LOVE.
> 
> Hepburn Honey
> 
> Night Crimson


  Hepburn Honey is lovely on you. I'd like to try that one for myself. The Night Crimson is lovely too. I just don't need another red.


----------



## jazz253 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> I hope so! I'm going to post the giveaway this week.


   Oh my. I just noticed that you might have a giveaway.  Will that be on your blog? Details please. Thank you.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Jazz!

  Yes, I'll be giving away the Bar of Gold (still working on photographs) on my blog. I love the lipsticks, but was not a fan of the Bar of Gold, so I'm paying it forward. I should have it up this week.


----------



## jazz253 (Apr 22, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> Hi Jazz!  Yes, I'll be giving away the Bar of Gold (still working on photographs) on my blog. I love the lipsticks, but was not a fan of the Bar of Gold, so I'm paying it forward. I should have it up this week.:flower:


  Thanks. You're a sweetheart. I did read that review and saw the pictures. How refreshing to see a totally honest review. I don't blame you for being disappointed. But everything else seem to be a big hit. I really look forward to trying her line.


----------



## Ingenue (Apr 25, 2014)

The giveaway is up! I also  just ordered the blushes. I've heard great things about them. Here's hoping they're amazing. I LOVE the lipsticks so much still. Just an amazing formula. If she can deepen some of those base product colors and undertones, offer a Bronze & Glow in an alternate darker shade, and repackage that bar of gold... she'll rule the makeup universe. A lot of this stuff is really good. I want to get the rest of the eye pencils, and I'll definitely try the foundation once it gets cleared for US distribution. The only thing I'm not interested in are the eyeshadows. Heaven knows I have plenty, and I certainly don't need them.


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2014)

​ The blushes are EVERYTHING. So good! I can wear every color. Totally universal. Love!​


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> ​ The blushes are EVERYTHING. So good! I can wear every color. Totally universal. Love!​






Hi there Ingenue.  I've not yet explored this brand but it sound like I need to check it out!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> For me, Chanel's Notorious is the HG of sculpting powders. I really wish I had gotten a backup. Meanwhile, I'm head over heels in love with Charlotte Tilbury's lipsticks. I've never worn one THIS comfortable that's both moisturizing and highly pigmented. LOVE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Your skin is to die for & I love you in both lippies---both look just beautiful on you.


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hi there Ingenue.  I've not yet explored this brand but it sound like I need to check it out!!


Medgal you are gonna love the Blushes. If you love Tom Ford... this is an excellent alternative. Since Tilbury had a lot of influence with the brand, that's no surprise. I love the blushes and I love the lipsticks. That Filmstar Bronze & Glow is EPIC. I just need her to make a darker shade so that everyone can use it.

  The eye pencils are FABULOUS. So is the brow lift. I can live without the Feline Flick pen. It's expensive for what it delivers, and you can get better (much better) from By Terry.

  The only real dud for me is that Bar of Gold so far. And the lip glosses remind me of cheap Chanel imitations. Not worth it for me. Same for the mascara.


----------



## Ingenue (May 2, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Your skin is to die for & I love you in both lippies---both look just beautiful on you.


Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love the lipsticks. They are so comfortable to wear. I wore Stoned Rose with a fabulous red dress last night for a date with Hubby. The understated color added an overall polish to my makeup without competing with the dress.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds awesome---& I'm sure a great date night!!!!


----------



## Ingenue (May 13, 2014)

Charlotte Tilbury Blush in First Love. This is my favorite of the collection. Looks my skin... on beauty steroids.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 14, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Blush in First Love. This is my favorite of the collection. *Looks my skin... on beauty steroids*.


 GORGEOUS!  Your skin does looks amazing---it _*always*_ looks amazing to me!!!!


----------



## Ingenue (May 15, 2014)

Thank you so much Medgal! I have adult acne so I'm SUPER diligent about it... regular peels help a LOT.


----------



## katred (May 15, 2014)

Still wishing that I could get my hands on this here in Canada. @Ingenue I'm loving your swatches!


----------



## Ingenue (May 15, 2014)

Thanks Katred!

  Do they not ship to Canada? Do NOT get the products through Selfridges... I've heard horrible things. But Tilbury now ships direct, and shipping has been super fast. I've been very very pleased.


----------



## Never2Much (May 22, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> Thanks Katred!
> 
> Do they not ship to Canada? Do NOT get the products through Selfridges... I've heard horrible things. But Tilbury now ships direct, and shipping has been super fast. I've been very very pleased.


  What did they charge you for shipping to CA?  I live in CA myself.  I am interested in the Wonder Glow Skin Illuminator.


----------



## Ingenue (May 23, 2014)

14.95 POUNDS. Expensive... so order enough to justify the shipping. But it's DHL and it gets here in 3-7 days.


----------



## Ingenue (May 23, 2014)

Charlotte Tilbury blush in LOVE IS THE DRUG. Lipstick is Hepburn Honey.


----------



## Never2Much (May 23, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> 14.95 POUNDS. Expensive... so order enough to justify the shipping. But it's DHL and it gets here in 3-7 days.


  Ouch!  I am so tempted,......but $25 for shipping, ugh!


----------



## powderprincess (May 24, 2014)

$25 isn't as bad as the $40-45 that selfridges charges.    I'm waiting to order more when it launches in NYC.  I had ordered some suqqu and CT from selfridges and I was not that impressed with the quads.  I do love the bronze and glow duo.  I did not try any blush or lipstick.


----------



## Ingenue (May 26, 2014)

I didn't mind the shipping because it got here so FAST. And it's packaged so that you get everything in one piece. I've heard of people getting destroyed shipments from Selfridges.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 10, 2014)

Did anyone see?  Nordstrom has a Charlotte Tilbury item up.  It is the Bronze and Glow set that Ingenue posted a review of a while back.  It is on the Early Access page.  I'm so excited.  I don't know if I'll get it but maybe it means her line is coming soon.  I'd love to try her items.  It's funny but I suspected it when I saw a feature of her on the site a few weeks ago.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 10, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did anyone see?  Nordstrom has a Charlotte Tilbury item up.  It is the Bronze and Glow set that Ingenue posted a review of a while back.  It is on the Early Access page.  I'm so excited.  I don't know if I'll get it but maybe it means her line is coming soon.  I'd love to try her items.  It's funny but I suspected it when I saw a feature of her on the site a few weeks ago.


  I saw it as part of the anniversary sale for $110. Can't wait for the rest of the line to get there.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 10, 2014)

$110???? Sheesh. The conversion is $83.50. What, are they tacking on the international shipping price too?


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> $110???? Sheesh. The conversion is $83.50. What, are they tacking on the international shipping price too?


  Probably.  It costs alot to ship things here which are manufactured in Europe with tariffs and all even in bulk.  On the flip side, MAC (which is manufactured in North America) is extremely expensive over there.


----------



## jazz253 (Jul 10, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> $110???? Sheesh. The conversion is $83.50. What, are they tacking on the international shipping price too?


  Is it because it includes a brush too? Or was a brush included with yours?


----------



## RaymondKurzweil (Jul 10, 2014)

That is a bummer about Bar of Gold. I was really tempted because it's that time for me to haul ridiculous amounts of highlighter. Has anyone tried Bardot Beige yet? I'm wondering if it'll even show up with my complexion; Bardot lips are kind of my trademark, so I may just be suckered in.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 10, 2014)

jazz253 said:


> Is it because it includes a brush too? Or was a brush included with yours?


  The one on the Nordstrom site includes a brush. That's why i was a bit more accepting of the price.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jul 10, 2014)

I love ct makeup! Stoned rose and penelope pink are some of my fave lippies ever


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 11, 2014)

jazz253 said:


> Is it because it includes a brush too? Or was a brush included with yours?


I bought the set, with the brush. Conversion is 143.00. So in that case, it's justified. The brush is excellent. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 11, 2014)

I decided to pass on the beachsticks because the Laura Mercier version looks stronger and less shimmery. I looked at the Tilbury swatches, and for the price (and shipping), decided to go with Mercier.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 11, 2014)

I want to resist the set but I'm dying to try this line.  We shall see.


----------



## jazz253 (Jul 11, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> I bought the set, with the brush. Conversion is 143.00. So in that case, it's justified. The brush is excellent. Definitely worth it.


  Yay! That's good to know. I thought that was the reason for the price. Thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I want to resist the set but I'm dying to try this line.  We shall see.


  I was really curious about it as well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I was really curious about it as well.






We need to add yet another brand to our addiction?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> We need to add yet another brand to our addiction?











NO Kidding babe!

  I saw that set on Nordies & I really want to try it. I guess I need to know more about it.


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 12, 2014)

When her lipsticks launch you all need Bitch Perfect <3


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 12, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> NO Kidding babe!
> 
> I saw that set on Nordies & I really want to try it. I guess I need to know more about it.


  The one shade looked a tad light for me---would definitely need to explore it further---like in-store.


----------



## honey on boost (Jul 12, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> NO Kidding babe!
> 
> I saw that set on Nordies & I really want to try it. I guess I need to know more about it.


ugh! I saw it too and now I keep going back and forth on getting it


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> ugh! I saw it too and now I keep going back and forth on getting it


  Yep, I'm wanting it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish I could see it on someone


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 12, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> ugh! I saw it too and now I keep going back and forth on getting it


  Here's a video of it being used

  http://www.charlottetilbury.com/filmstar-bronze-and-glow.html


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 12, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> When her lipsticks launch you all need Bitch Perfect


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 15, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I just looked up reviews and I think you're right! I'm so curious about the light wonder foundation and her eyeshadows as well.


  Oh I can talk for days about her foundation. I absolutely love it for 3/4 of the year. It is so lightweight,  I can't feel it on my skin once I'me done blending it. The coverage can be built up but I go sheer because I don't need much. The finish looks incredibly natural on me and I find my shade 3 Fair neutral. I would normally wear a 4 Fair but 3 Fair oxidises to a better match for me.

  I've sometimes fallen asleep with it on and woken up the next day with my skin looking better!

  So disclaimer: I don't use products to mattify my face but I can't wear this foundation in the summer because I get oily. It doesn't do well with oil. I might get the Illamasqua Matte Veil but I don't mind using another foundation in summer anyway because I'm a bit darker than normal.

  Here eyeshadows are buttery smooth and blend incredibly! the only thing I don't like in the quads is the pop shade but that's a personal preference since I don't reach for glitter much.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 15, 2014)

I can't wait until her foundations can come to the US. I really want to try them.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jul 15, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Oh I can talk for days about her foundation. I absolutely love it for 3/4 of the year. It is so lightweight,  I can't feel it on my skin once I'me done blending it. The coverage can be built up but I go sheer because I don't need much. The finish looks incredibly natural on me and I find my shade 3 Fair neutral. I would normally wear a 4 Fair but 3 Fair oxidises to a better match for me.  I've sometimes fallen asleep with it on and woken up the next day with my skin looking better!  So disclaimer: I don't use products to mattify my face but I can't wear this foundation in the summer because I get oily. It doesn't do well with oil. I might get the Illamasqua Matte Veil but I don't mind using another foundation in summer anyway because I'm a bit darker than normal.  Here eyeshadows are buttery smooth and blend incredibly! the only thing I don't like in the quads is the pop shade but that's a personal preference since I don't reach for glitter much.


  This made me even more impatient for the line to get to the US! What is your favorite quad? And is her foundation tricky to find a match, or do the shade numbers run fairly true from light to dark?


----------



## pnfpn (Jul 15, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> This made me even more impatient for the line to get to the US! What is your favorite quad? And is her foundation tricky to find a match, or do the shade numbers run fairly true from light to dark?


  I would say I am NC 20-25. 4 fair is my better match but I have to go lighter because oxidising - 3 Fair is much too light when I first apply so it does run quite light in the range. I think there's a big gap between 4 and 5 though. Here when you order from her site you get samples of the shade you choose, 1 lighter and 1 darker and a free exchange if it's the wrong shade in the end.

  Though over there you actually get samples so 

  The thing is  you can apply it so sheerly that you could be inbetween shades and still look fine.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 22, 2014)

would bronze + glow work on nc 35? I'm so tempted to pick it up at nordies! also eyeing TF fall like a hawk!!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 22, 2014)

Bronze and Glow would totally work on NC 35.


----------



## pbpink (Jul 23, 2014)

Ingenue said:


> Bronze and Glow would totally work on NC 35.


  thanks so much!!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Jul 29, 2014)

I missed the bronze and glow from nordies but saw on a blog that the whole line should be in store in Aug


----------



## Ingenue (Aug 4, 2014)

Including Foundation? That would be fabulous!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 4, 2014)

It'll also be available on Beautylish in September.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 20, 2014)

I live in Canada, but I'll be going to England during the holidays. I'm looking at the dolce vita and vintage vamp quads, and wondering which one is better? It's subjective, but just wanna hear people's thoughts on them. Also, looking at the eyeshadow blending brush. I was looking at tom ford, and his stuff is amazing, but this is more affordable comparatively/even to get tom ford I'd have to take a ferry.


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 21, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I live in Canada, but I'll be going to England during the holidays. I'm looking at the dolce vita and vintage vamp quads, and wondering which one is better? It's subjective, but just wanna hear people's thoughts on them. Also, looking at the eyeshadow blending brush. I was looking at tom ford, and his stuff is amazing, but this is more affordable comparatively/even to get tom ford I'd have to take a ferry.


  I own VV and I do use and like it but if I'm honest the prime shade is frosty on my darker eyelids but I enjoy the sort of reddy burgundyness of the colour scheme. Swatch them both if you can before you decide!  I associate DV with bronzer looks. I think VV is perfect for winter.


----------



## Bronwyn (Aug 21, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I own VV and I do use and like it but if I'm honest the prime shade is frosty on my darker eyelids but I enjoy the sort of reddy burgundyness of the colour scheme. Swatch them both if you can before you decide!  I associate DV with bronzer looks. I think VV is perfect for winter.


  Thanks for your help! I will definitely try to


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2014)

When it rains, it pours.  The line is up on Nordstrom now.  I've been wanting to try this line for ages.  There are just too many great things coming out at the same time.  What's a beauty fiend to do?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> When it rains, it pours.  The line is up on Nordstrom now.  I've been wanting to try this line for ages.  There are just too many great things coming out at the same time.  What's a beauty fiend to do?


  I was so shocked when I saw it, I nearly went crazy. It's gonna be a broke fall...


----------



## pbpink (Aug 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> When it rains, it pours.  The line is up on Nordstrom now.  I've been wanting to try this line for ages.  There are just too many great things coming out at the same time.  What's a beauty fiend to do?


  it's like a hurricane! a beauty addict should order products one is considering then take it from there! i do not like doing this as possible returns but i don't think CT foundation will be at a counter so how else will i see if CT or TF WINS?!?
  close eyes, hit buy button, wait for NEXT WEEK and they figure out what you "NEED"

  what are you getting??? THX for head's up doll!

  *********

  WHERE IS MAGIC CREAM?!?

  btw, i spent hours on sunday looking up all of the ingredients, it's legit, for real! i thought it was baloney, it's not! good stuff in there! my worry is that i personally don't like thick creams!

  def getting: 
  miracle glow 3 in 1 balm stuff
  wonder glow primer
  foundation in one of the med shades or 2 different so i can know for sure

  AND 
  magic cream if it ever appears!!!

  so many names with glow it it, gets confusing, or it is my lack of brain cells?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2014)

Magic Cream! This is the product that intrigued me the most.  Beautylish has a pre-order up for shipping on September 15th and I had been debating whether I should go for that or wait for Nordstrom.  I've never ordered from that site before.

  As far as the other products, I don't know.  I would have to go back and read all the reviews that I read ages ago. 

  I'm on the Charlotte Tilbury mailing list and subscribe to her Youtube channel and there was a product that debuted recently that looked nice.  But I don't see that on Nordstrom.  Yes, I really should order something.  Can I order just one thing?


----------



## pbpink (Aug 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Magic Cream! This is the product that intrigued me the most.  Beautylish has a pre-order up for shipping on September 15th and I had been debating whether I should go for that or wait for Nordstrom.  I've never ordered from that site before.
> 
> As far as the other products, I don't know.  I would have to go back and read all the reviews that I read ages ago.
> 
> I'm on the Charlotte Tilbury mailing list and subscribe to her Youtube channel and there was a product that debuted recently that looked nice.  But I don't see that on Nordstrom.  Yes, I really should order something.  Can I order just one thing?


  YES! order! we have been waiting a year for her goodies to cross the pond!

  i saw beautylish too and you get $10 off first order but if i don't like it, i think it may be a hassle to return - did you sign up at CT site for the US release email? there is a special area to do so, it is launching next week and first 100 orders get magic cream but again i don't want to deal with mail return if i don't like! she has tons of new stuff, on her website you can see video of everything! i have heard that if you have a lot of TF shadows pass on hers (she was mastermind behind TF beauty, I'm sure you know!), heard dolce vita (closest to burnished amber) is most unique -  heard great things about her eyeliners, i think pillow talk lip liner is well loved - she has new beach tints, like TF guilt + burnished amber or nars multiples, not sure on reviews - also, there is a new cream shadow + lip color in a small set perfect for bag…also net-a-porter US has 3 sets available, was going to see if it is same price as buying items separate…..oh and net a porter UK was offering free shipping to US on all products so a bunch of IG girls ordered there, a few had customs issues though -  i love that website, everything comes in a beautiful black box! ha! 

  i am after her skin care, i am very PICKY! i hate to say it but chanel skin care products have too much alcohol in them even in sublimage and not enough anti age, i have never used alcohol on face and don't get bad skin, who knows but i don't plan on ever going under a knife so i am on hunt for skincare that is good and i looked up every single ingredient and magic cream is good stuff, also looking at SK II + Chantacaille but CT price point is less than others so i will try hers first! 

  i know you got stunning TF lippies from fall, anything else yet? what are you thinking of ordering from CT? xx


----------



## pnfpn (Aug 25, 2014)

Her matte lipsticks launched on her site today. I've got 3 sitting in a basket while I wait for some OOS items to come back! Gosh I can't wait.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2014)

pbpink said:


> YES! order! we have been waiting a year for her goodies to cross the pond!
> 
> i saw beautylish too and you get $10 off first order but if i don't like it, i think it may be a hassle to return - did you sign up at CT site for the US release email? there is a special area to do so, it is launching next week and first 100 orders get magic cream but again i don't want to deal with mail return if i don't like! she has tons of new stuff, on her website you can see video of everything! i have heard that if you have a lot of TF shadows pass on hers (she was mastermind behind TF beauty, I'm sure you know!), heard dolce vita (closest to burnished amber) is most unique -  heard great things about her eyeliners, i think pillow talk lip liner is well loved - she has new beach tints, like TF guilt + burnished amber or nars multiples, not sure on reviews - also, there is a new cream shadow + lip color in a small set perfect for bag…also net-a-porter US has 3 sets available, was going to see if it is same price as buying items separate…..oh and net a porter UK was offering free shipping to US on all products so a bunch of IG girls ordered there, a few had customs issues though -  i love that website, everything comes in a beautiful black box! ha!
> 
> ...


  Enabler!  LOL!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I haven't been on CT site in awhile.  I will check out the sign up page.  SK II huh?  Well, I don't know anything about that line but The RAEviewer - A blog about luxury and high-end cosmetics keeps mentioning the line and her youtube videos and blog posts are what tipped me over the edge in trying Tom Ford products so I've been meaning to take a closer look at them.

  You mean what else did I get from Tom Ford or just fall collections in general?  I did get the TF blushes and the and the quad.  I kind of want the mascara too.  If fall collections in general, I need to think about it because fall collections launched so long ago.  We are practically in holiday mode now.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 25, 2014)

Nordstrom took down all the Charlotte Tilbury stuff.  Maybe they weren't supposed to put it up.  I did notice that everything was for pre-order anyway.  I didn't notice that when I first posted about it being up.  I don't mind as I need more time to get my funds together.  It does make it harder to plot though.  Well, it must be coming soon.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Aug 25, 2014)

Anyone windering about beautylish, they're a good site. I got $10 off my first order and it arrived really fast. I ordered Lit cosmetic glitters because they had a deal where you got the free glitter glue kit if you ordered 3 glitters, (plus the $10 off and free shipping). I'll definitely order from them again. I really want to try the charlottes magic cream! How much is the US price on it? I'm intrigued


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 25, 2014)

stephshopaholic said:


> Anyone windering about beautylish, they're a good site. I got $10 off my first order and it arrived really fast. I ordered Lit cosmetic glitters because they had a deal where you got the free glitter glue kit if you ordered 3 glitters, (plus the $10 off and free shipping). I'll definitely order from them again. I really want to try the charlottes magic cream! How much is the US price on it? I'm intrigued


  It was up for pre-order on beautylish a couple days ago and listed at $95. I want to try it but I chickened out on the price when the chance to pre-order came up. One day. I am really looking forward to the launch though, although I might wait until her holiday collection to actually buy anything since what we're getting now is perm. From the sneak peeks I've seen there is going to be some really cute holiday stuff.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Nordstrom took down all the Charlotte Tilbury stuff.  Maybe they weren't supposed to put it up.  I did notice that everything was for pre-order anyway.  I didn't notice that when I first posted about it being up.  I don't mind as I need more time to get my funds together.  It does make it harder to plot though.  Well, it must be coming soon.


  Spoke to a Live Chat rep; the items were removed because they SOLD THROUGH their Pre-Sale amount!!! Yikes!!! I expect/hope they will have fresh inventory online come Sep 3rd... if not, I'm sure they'll at the very least, have it in store.


----------



## peanut (Aug 26, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Spoke to a Live Chat rep; the items were removed because they SOLD THROUGH their Pre-Sale amount!!! Yikes!!! I expect/hope they will have fresh inventory online come Sep 3rd... if not, I'm sure they'll at the very least, have it in store.


Amazing!! If anyone is worried about getting what they want, you can order from the UK Net-a-Porter site with free international shipping (and free returns) right now. The prices are lower than indicated because they deduct VAT. I got my package in 2 days (I live in southwestern US). I was shocked! Unfortunately they don't have the Filmstars on the Go palettes yet. I hope Nordstrom will have them come September.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Spoke to a Live Chat rep; the items were removed because they SOLD THROUGH their Pre-Sale amount!!! Yikes!!! I expect/hope they will have fresh inventory online come Sep 3rd... if not, I'm sure they'll at the very least, have it in store.


  Wow sold out?. I didn't even think about buying anything in store. I just assumed it would be online only. I wonder which Nordstrom's will have Charlotte Tilbury counters. 





peanut said:


> Amazing!! If anyone is worried about getting what they want, you can order from the UK Net-a-Porter site with free international shipping (and free returns) right now. The prices are lower than indicated because they deduct VAT. I got my package in 2 days (I live in southwestern US). I was shocked! Unfortunately they don't have the Filmstars on the Go palettes yet. I hope Nordstrom will have them come September.


  That's good to know. If I had I would have ordered ages ago. I might do so if I decided to get new products as I didn't really see the new stuff online.  *edited oh that's right film stars to go is a new product. I knew I saw something new not too long ago.*  Someone mentioned a holiday collection. I'd like to know more about that.


----------



## jebogewf (Aug 26, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Spoke to a Live Chat rep; the items were removed because they SOLD THROUGH their Pre-Sale amount!!! Yikes!!! I expect/hope they will have fresh inventory online come Sep 3rd... if not, I'm sure they'll at the very least, have it in store.


Unbelievable. Now I'm mad because I chatted with someone last night and they told me - and I had a hunch they were lying to me - that they just "accidentally" put it up too early, so they had to take it down and that everything will be back on the 2nd. I had what I wanted in my cart, but I had to leave for two hours and when I came back, everything was gone. I figured it was something more like that though.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 26, 2014)

Good to know. The 2nd is not too far away.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

peanut said:


> Amazing!! If anyone is worried about getting what they want, you can order from the UK Net-a-Porter site with free international shipping (and free returns) right now. The prices are lower than indicated because they deduct VAT. I got my package in 2 days (I live in southwestern US). I was shocked! Unfortunately they don't have the Filmstars on the Go palettes yet. I hope Nordstrom will have them come September.


  I did this on Monday, and honestly, Net A Porter has me FLOORED; I ordered on Monday night; we're talking 11:15 PM EST (New York) and my package was attempted for delivery (my BF didn't hear the bell, ARGH!!) at 10:50 AM this morning! Amazing for an international shipment coming from London, I think. It prompted me to make another order this morning because it's so fast-- faster than a lot of shipments here in the same country! I have tomorrow off, so I'll be here for when they come by again.

  P.S. I wasn't charged ANY duties or taxes as well! One rep thought it was a glitch and said I should cancel to avoid customs issues, but another rep looked into it for me and told me that cosmetics being shipped to were not going to incur any of those fees, so everything was good to go.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2014)

Bergdorf Goodman will be selling this collection. I thought I would start out slow. I ordered (reserved) the lipstick from the vamp box. I heard the quality of the actual compact is less then wonderful. I would rather deal with BG then a website that has very mixed reviews. Plus BG has free shipping. I have a personal shopper at BG, Vanessa, she is outstanding. Knows her stuff. She is going to a class on these products tomorrow. Anyone wanting to simplify the chase for this collection, please consider calling her. 212-872-8809. She is also able to handle any TF quests for current releases or future ones. I am done chasing this craze. One phone call and it is handled. Makes my life easier. Hope this helps others.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Bergdorf Goodman will be selling this collection. I thought I would start out slow. I ordered (reserved) the lipstick from the vamp box. I heard the quality of the actual compact is less then wonderful. I would rather deal with BG then a website that has very mixed reviews. Plus BG has free shipping. I have a personal shopper at BG, Vanessa, she is outstanding. Knows her stuff. She is going to a class on these products tomorrow. Anyone wanting to simplify the chase for this collection, please consider calling her. 212-872-8809. She is also able to handle any TF quests for current releases or future ones. I am done chasing this craze. One phone call and it is handled. Makes my life easier. Hope this helps others.


  Yay, this is great news! BG is easily accessible for me in the city, so it's good to know I can actually look (and touch) at some items that I'm uncertain about in person. Thanks for the info!


  P.S. BG should have (possibly select items; not yet sure if it will be the entire range) available on September 3rd.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2014)

I was told they will have it all, just not sold in box sets. As they have at Selfridges such as: Vamp, Starlet, etc. Which os OK for me, how many masacras does one need???? I already have literally 18. Blush is another one, don't get me wrong I love blush, but how many shades of rose does one ever going to use!!!! Again, the container, not the product in it, is suppose to be poorly made. Considering the wear and tear of where I toss my purse, not a good thing.....


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

Just received my shipping notice from Net-a-Porter; the order I placed this morning is scheduled for delivery TOMORROW. Crazy (good, that is lol).


----------



## ashievic (Aug 27, 2014)

I am sooooo jealous. Enjoy over the long weekend!!!!! BG said the product was not in the store yet, even in the stock room waiting to go out. I am interesting in the eyeshadows. The edger ones look really cool!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 28, 2014)

My goodies came today! I ordered:

  Charlotte Tilbury Luxury Palette Color Coded Eyeshadow in The Dolce Vita
Charlotte Tilbury Cheek to Chic Pop & Swish Blusher in The Climax and S*x On Fire
Charlotte Tilbury Wonder Glow Soft Focus Beauty Flash
Charlotte Tilbury Light Wonder Youth Boosting Foundation SPF 15
Charlotte Tilbury Powder & Sculpt Brush 

  I'm SO happy with EVERYTHING, except for the foundation, which is too light for me (it can work when I get paler in the winter) however, I love the formula so I may make it work by mixing my MUFE chromatic mix drops in. The eyeshadow and blushes are wonderfully pigmented and I'm IN LOVE with the Wonder Glow. The brush also feels amazing.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

Uhhhh, Wonder Glow is EVERYTHING. Blows my previous 'luminizing foundation primer' Burberry Fresh Glow out of the water. I will be using it under foundation, over foundation, alone... UGH! The Climax is a gorgeous, warm bronzey blush shade on me, and the 'pop' accent in the center adds a soft, coral pink glow. Dolce Vita is a beautiful quad (I love colors like this; my favorite quads EVER are Burberry's Dark Spice and Guerlain's Turandot) with amazing pigmentation and texture.

  Did I mention the Powder & Sculpt brush is a boss? Picks up powder very easily, but deposits and blends it out seamlessly. Fits into the hollow of my cheeks without effort. 

  It's taking so much effort and restraint to not order a whole slew of more products... so far, I'm REALLY happy!


----------



## pbpink (Aug 29, 2014)

peanut said:


> Amazing!! If anyone is worried about getting what they want, you can order from the UK Net-a-Porter site with free international shipping (and free returns) right now. The prices are lower than indicated because they deduct VAT. I got my package in 2 days (I live in southwestern US). I was shocked! Unfortunately they don't have the Filmstars on the Go palettes yet. I hope Nordstrom will have them come September.


  do they charge your cards in pounds? did you get a foreign transaction fee on your card? thx!!


----------



## pbpink (Aug 29, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Uhhhh, Wonder Glow is EVERYTHING. Blows my previous 'luminizing foundation primer' Burberry Fresh Glow out of the water. I will be using it under foundation, over foundation, alone... UGH! The Climax is a gorgeous, warm bronzey blush shade on me, and the 'pop' accent in the center adds a soft, coral pink glow. Dolce Vita is a beautiful quad (I love colors like this; my favorite quads EVER are Burberry's Dark Spice and Guerlain's Turandot) with amazing pigmentation and texture.
> 
> Did I mention the Powder & Sculpt brush is a boss? Picks up powder very easily, but deposits and blends it out seamlessly. Fits into the hollow of my cheeks without effort.
> 
> It's taking so much effort and restraint to not order a whole slew of more products... so far, I'm REALLY happy!


  you are killing me! so excited for this! i ordered more TF from NM during last hour of gift card so i bought the new TF foundation, have a feeling i will prefer CT's - was it only color on CT you did not like, have your tried new TF to compare? thx doll!

  if i have TF shade+illuminate, both TF new duos, Chanel universal bronze cream, les beiges as bronzer and endless bronzers from guerlain (most are the huge LE's plus 2 smaller sized regular ones) is there a need for sculpt + glow? i love the package but if it served a different purpose i could justify but i prob don't need right??

  must make an order now, need magic, wonder glow + 3 in 1 balm! what else? any recs?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 29, 2014)

pbpink said:


> you are killing me! so excited for this! i ordered more TF from NM during last hour of gift card so i bought the new TF foundation, have a feeling i will prefer CT's - was it only color on CT you did not like, have your tried new TF to compare? thx doll!
> 
> if i have TF shade+illuminate, both TF new duos, Chanel universal bronze cream, les beiges as bronzer and endless bronzers from guerlain (most are the huge LE's plus 2 smaller sized regular ones) is there a need for sculpt + glow? i love the package but if it served a different purpose i could justify but i prob don't need right??
> 
> must make an order now, need magic, wonder glow + 3 in 1 balm! what else? any recs?


  I think it all depends on what you feel you need or what kind of colors/items you already have, but considering what you've recently hauled from TF (who's products are TDF), you may not need much else.

  In regards to how they charge your card, I converted the pounds to USD currency, and that's what I was charged.  No extra fees were added, they didn't charge any taxes or duties.


----------



## pbpink (Aug 29, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think it all depends on what you feel you need or what kind of colors/items you already have, but considering what you've recently hauled from TF (who's products are TDF), you may not need much else.
> 
> In regards to how they charge your card, I converted the pounds to USD currency, and that's what I was charged.  No extra fees were added, they didn't charge any taxes or duties.


  i am sure i will need sculpt/glow when i run out of at least one of the others!! ha! i also wonder if it will be dark enough for me anyway!

  i am on site now, cart ready to go, going to get the wonder glow + 3 in 1 balm! so when you checked out it charged in pounds to your card? i know amex charges a foreign transaction fee sometimes…..thx sweetie!


----------



## peanut (Aug 29, 2014)

pbpink said:


> do they charge your cards in pounds? did you get a foreign transaction fee on your card? thx!!


  Yes, I believe it was charged in pounds, and there was a small foreign transaction fee. My order was for $103, and the transaction fee was $3. HTH

  Edited to add that I highly recommend the foundation and concealer. The only product I didn't like was the eyelash curler.


----------



## pbpink (Aug 29, 2014)

peanut said:


> Yes, I believe it was charged in pounds, and there was a small foreign transaction fee. My order was for $103, and the transaction fee was $3. HTH


  ok perfect! i got hit when i ordered a scarf from Australia last year, not only was scarf double cost here almost (all my fault, was not paying attention)  then my card charged a $50 fee, was a much larger purchase

  thanks!


----------



## pbpink (Aug 29, 2014)

the comments here are unreal + kinda rude!!

  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-magic-cream-pre-order-access-temptalia-readers#comments

  anyway, i have done my own research and while i am not a scientist, it contains great ingredients again when i compare to chanel sublimage, which is triple the price or more, chanel could not hold a candle to this, i think it will just be who likes the cream, is it too thick like any other cream! for a high end cream coming in at under $100 is not crazy, the cheapest cream i can think of not drug store is like bobbi brown and hers is around $60, then clinque too but i don't know prices!! even drugstore creams are not cheap, i pad like $30 for a teeny tiny amount of neutrogena, yunno??


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 31, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> *Someone mentioned a holiday collection. I'd like to know more about that.*


  There are some holiday sneak peeks here:

http://www.milkteef.com/2014/06/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-supermodel.html




  The palette. There are also some swatches of the matte revolution lipsticks in the link. I'm looking forward to Love Liberty.

  And here are a box of mini lipstick charms:

http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/07/charlotte-tilbury-lipstick-charms.html





  Definitely want to pick these up. I hope all of this comes to US.


----------



## pbpink (Aug 31, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> There are some holiday sneak peeks here:
> 
> http://www.milkteef.com/2014/06/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-supermodel.html
> 
> ...


  wowie! i think it will be available to us in USA b/c her website will be available to us - i would hope that she will offer there if not at stores here! british beauty blogger also has a youtube channel and showed these, so cute!

  her packaging is fantastic!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2014)

You can pre-order any of the Tilbury at Bergdorf Goodman right now. Eventually it will be carried by most upper end stores. You must call the actual store. My personnel shopper is Vanessa at 212-872-8809. She is able to handle all lines. Makes my life easier. Hope this helps


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2014)

Her email address is: [email protected]

  When I email her, I also leave a voice message. Since sometimes emails get stuck in her spam. Vanessa went to a special class last Friday for this entire line. Very knowledgable, plus she can chase down any other stuff I want as in TF, YSL, Chanel, whatever. Super nice lady, you will enjoy working with her.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

ashievic said:


> You can pre-order any of the Tilbury at Bergdorf Goodman right now. Eventually it will be carried by most upper end stores. You must call the actual store. My personnel shopper is Vanessa at 212-872-8809. She is able to handle all lines. Makes my life easier. Hope this helps


  Do you know if the line will be in store by next week or in October like some (musings of a muse to be exact) blogs have said? I want to know if I should order online during Nordstroms launch or hold off and stop by the store.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2014)

I was told 9/2, avoid the line call and/or email Vanessa. I could be wrong. But the class for BG employee's was this past Friday. The products were there to try out for the employee's. I have found getting info directly from the store is better then a blog in England. Nothing against anyone. Think of TF release. Blog owners claimed it would be released in late Sept.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2014)

When I spoke to Vanessa, prior to the class. I was told I could reserve what I wanted. I have issues with Nordstroms shipping. They at times ship right away, other times it will take weeks. But the money sure is zapped out of my bank account. I was interested in the darkest lipstick can't remember the name....I was sent actual photos of product on Vanessa. It seemed to me to resemble Roxo from the recent MAC release this summer. Lovely shade, but it didn't rock my boat. If all else fails when you call BG ask for the cosmetic manager for the store, not specific line for latest info. I find the customer service at NM and BG beyond words. Nordstroms sucks, at least my experience. I use a personnel shopper since they can keep track of all my crazy wants in the latest makeup world. Plus they can also track down my other passion....shoes. They will also get you good size samples of products that the SA are at times reluctant to give out or make for you.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 1, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> There are some holiday sneak peeks here:
> 
> http://www.milkteef.com/2014/06/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-supermodel.html
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the peek at Holiday.  It seems like everyone is doing a matte lipstick line.  I'm not crazy about them but maybe I should give them a try this season.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 1, 2014)

Uhhhh, thumbs up to DHL who delivered my Friday order TODAY on Labor Day! My (probable last international, since they will have it on their US site) net a potter order consisted of:  Magic cream, The Sophisticate eyeshadow quad and cheek to chic blush in Love Is The Drug.  I think at this point I really just want some Chameleon eyeshadow pencils, the eyebrow pencil and maybe an eyeliner pencil or two.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Sep 2, 2014)

It's all up on Nordstrom now. Just picked up The Rebel palette.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks f


beauteblogueur said:


> It's all up on Nordstrom now. Just picked up The Rebel palette.


  Thanks for the info!

  *runs to Nordstrom*


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 2, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> There are some holiday sneak peeks here:
> 
> http://www.milkteef.com/2014/06/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-supermodel.html
> 
> ...


The matte lipsticks are everything!! I'm drooling at my desk right now lol...too bad they're not available in the US yet :-(


----------



## IHughes (Sep 2, 2014)

I really want to try the matte lipsticks but shipping is 15 euros to Europe which is a crazy amount of money!


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 2, 2014)

I want The Rebel palette after seeing T's review, have to pick that up soon. Everything is looking so beautiful


----------



## prplhrt21 (Sep 2, 2014)

Net-a-porter has free next day shipping right now  Beautylish has free 2 day shipping for orders over $35 Charlottetilbury.com/us says they also have free shipping


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2014)

All of it is up at the Bergdorf Goodman website. Hence, I was correct it would be released today at this store. Please enjoy your goodies. I am still recovering from the TF drain on my wallet....


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

Aww, only select items are up, and a ton is on pre-order  

  I placed a tiny order on Net a porter; should have it by tomorrow.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 2, 2014)

ashievic said:


> All of it is up at the Bergdorf Goodman website. Hence, I was correct it would be released today at this store. Please enjoy your goodies. I am still recovering from the TF drain on my wallet....


I called Bergdorf Goodman, they said the counter won't be available in-store until October.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2014)

I went online and it is all there. That was around 11 am Chicago time. The pre-order was for the complete looks. But the individual pieces were all there and in stock. Of course it could have changed.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2014)

My personnel shopper at NM and BG handle my online orders too. At times they are able to find me what claims to be out of stock and fill it right away. Oh, what we must endure on our quest to be pretty=pretty!!!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm at BG as we speak and all of the line isn't available. Vanessa said there are select pieces in stock but the full line won't be here until the 29th. They have a little make shift pop up counter in the middle of the aisle on the beauty floor and they have bunch of items to *show* but not actually in stock unfortunately (I.e, the foundations, all the retoucher shades, etc). Even online, certain shades of certain items are only available for pre order.  Also, Charlotte will be here in store on the 7th!!! But yeah, I may finish up my orders online to get all the items I'm lemming without the wait.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 2, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Also, Charlotte will be here in store on the 7th!!! But yeah, I may finish up my orders online to get all the items I'm lemming without the wait.


This is great info, thank you so much!!  I wonder if she would autograph products the way Tom Ford did when his line debuted at BG.
  I placed an order with Nordstrom this morning--just two blushers and a lipstick.  Nordies is so slow with the shipping...but I wanted my Notes haha

  Did BG have any of the lipsticks to show as well?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

They had a ton of lipsticks to show and sell. If you want to order immediately, you can call the number provided for Vanessa above by ashievic. Don't know why they told you there was no counter available till October.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2014)

Super, glad you got some of your goodies. Oh my dream of actually going to BG.....never been to NYC.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

ashievic said:


> Super, glad you got some of your goodies. Oh my dream of actually going to BG.....never been to NYC.


  You would love the beauty level at BG; very pretty, clean and 'classy looking' lol. The CT pop up cart was CONSTANTLY busy; when one customer (who would be on the chair for a half hour or more) was almost done, there were already one or two more customers waiting to be assisted. Didn't help that there was only 2 associates working for awhile before a third finally arrived. Personal shoppers were ushering their clients to the cart which put a lot more pressure on the associates working the cart; it was just a long process if you didn't know what you needed off the bat. In store I got:  Airbrush Powder, Feline Flick Pen, Classic Powder Pencil in Audrey, Brow Lift in Brooke and Full Fat Lashes mascara; waiting for one last order from net a porter and then I'll be done with CT for awhile, until the darker Retoucher shades come in store for me to play with.  ETA: she will be in store October 7th, not Sept 7th. I didn't clarify.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2014)

It is official, I have to go to confession, I am jealous and drooling at the same time.....please let me know how you like the products? I thought most of the eyeshadows were pretty dupable. Except one. Plus if I bought too much of her stuff I would have to purchase another acrylic storage unit. Since I have OCD when it come to makeup. Who else puts their lipsticks in order of hues and values????


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 2, 2014)

I definitely have some reviews up on the products I've used by tomorrow


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank you @NYCBeautyJunkie! Idk either, it's good to know though some products are available to try out.  If the full counter isn't available till 9/29--I guess that's close enough to October.  
  What did you order from Net a Porter?


----------



## IHughes (Sep 3, 2014)

I've had quite a few of her products for quite a while, I've often featured them on my youtube channel. My most recent purchase and review were the beach sticks. I caved and bought another lipstick and the retouched from Net-a-Porter


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 3, 2014)

@MissElle12 Three Chameleon shadow pencils (amber haze, dark pearl and golden quartz)


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 3, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @MissElle12 Three Chameleon shadow pencils (amber haze, dark pearl and golden quartz)


  OOOO! I look forward to your review on them!  Whenever I can get up to BG, Ill swatch the lipsticks.  I ordered Love Bite, but Im also interested in Stoned Rose, Coachella Coral, and Velvet Underground.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 3, 2014)

Velvet Undeground is gorgeous, I have that one and I'm wearing it now! Super formula and colour!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 3, 2014)

I'm super curious about her foundation, but there isn't a whole lot of info out there. If anybody tried/tries it, how do you like the finish/lasting power/basically everything?


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 4, 2014)

I ordered from Beautylish since their based in the Bay Area and I'll get my order faster. My first order I picked up The Sophisticate and Rock Chick palettes, Multi-Miracle Glow Cleanser and Powder & Sculpt brush.  The Magic Cream is on backorder, so I placed another order for that.  I'm super excited for the palettes.  I know their dupable shades but I've read such wonderful things about the texture and pigmentation that I just have to try them!

  I really want to try a couple of the nude lipstick shades and one of the lip lacquers.  What I noticed just yesterday on Beautylish's website is that they have a pic of how each lipstick looks on a darker skin tone, which I like.  

  I'm going to hold off on ordering until their preview event tomorrow when I can see the products in person.  Hopefully I can keep my spending in check.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 4, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm super curious about her foundation, but there isn't a whole lot of info out there. If anybody tried/tries it, how do you like the finish/lasting power/basically everything?


  I like it a lot because it's very light feeling on the skin but still offers some coverage. It isn't full coverage but it's the perfect amount for me. It's a very luminous foundation, if you like a matte finish it won't be the best for you. It gives a lovely glow! It doesn't settle into fine lines and pores which is always my biggest concern with foundations and it's hydrating.  I'll be doing a full review and demo so you can see how it lasts during the day and how it performs


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 4, 2014)

I think I'll end up with filmstar b&g and a blush. Decided to skip the palettes. Looking forward to upcoming swatches on here!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 4, 2014)

*First Impressions *

*Charlotte Tilbury Wonder Glow*- This is probably my favorite product of everything I hauled, and unless it causes any skin issues, will become a staple in my routine. It is such a gorgeous, subtle, golden illuminating fluid that is refined enough that you can easily wear it alone, yet noticeable enough that it will give you a gorgeous radiant glow under or over foundation. When I swatched it, I knew I was going to like it, but when I used it under foundation today? Oh my goodness, I don't care if it's too soon to say, I'm in love.

*Color Coded Eyeshadow Quad in The Dolce Vita*-Very, very nice. Creamy texture, great pigment; I'm just waiting to see how it holds up in regards to longevity. I love the colors in this palette because they are along the lines of my other favorite quads (Burberry Dark Spice & Guerlain Turandot); a warm, bronzey, rustic harmony that plays beautifully with brown eyes and deep skin.

*Cheek to Chic Blusher in The Climax-* This is a beautiful, warm bronzey blush; the outer circle is a warm bronze while the pop accent in the center is a peachy coral that adds a bright softness. Pigmentation is wonderful with the blushes; I had to dial it down, as usual lol.

*Powder & Sculpt Brush*- Not the softest brush I've ever felt, but softer than the majority of the ones I own lol. Where this brush excels, however, is the way its small head tucks easily into the hollows of my cheek, as well as having the ability to pick up powder easily but blend and diffuse it effortlessly.

*Light Wonder Youth Boosting Foundation*- I got it to work for me by mixing 2 drops of chromatic mix in. It will work much better in the winter, when I get paler, which may not be a bad thing, because I find the formula to be more suitable for normal to dry skin types and colder weather. It's a bit moisturizing, and dries to a skin like finish; depending on what primer and skincare you use underneath, the finish can vary a bit but will be somewhat dewy/skin like regardless.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 4, 2014)

I agree with you on all you've said! I also have a slightly lighter Light foundation than I need!  The wonder glow is gorgeous, I swatch it in my latest video, it's so beautiful but not over the today all!  I haven't got the sculpt brush as it was out of stock, I really want to purchase it though!


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 4, 2014)

[@]NYCBeautyJunkie[/@] thanks for the awesomely thorough review! What shade did you try in the CT foundation? I saw in the dior thread that you're mocha 060 in dior which is exactly my shade.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I think at this point I really just want some Chameleon eyeshadow pencils, the eyebrow pencil and maybe an eyeliner pencil or two.


  I want to know what you think of the Sophisticate es quad & the Magic cream! Oh, & Golden Quartz


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2014)

I just ordered Golden Quartz. I have a very long list, but I need more info/swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I ordered from Beautylish since their based in the Bay Area and I'll get my order faster. My first order I picked up The Sophisticate and Rock Chick palettes, Multi-Miracle Glow Cleanser and Powder & Sculpt brush.  The Magic Cream is on backorder, so I placed another order for that.  I'm super excited for the palettes.  I know their dupable shades but I've read such wonderful things about the texture and pigmentation that I just have to try them!
> 
> I really want to try a couple of the nude lipstick shades and one of the lip lacquers.  What I noticed just yesterday on Beautylish's website is that they have a pic of how each lipstick looks on a darker skin tone, which I like.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on ordering until their preview event tomorrow when I can see the products in person.  Hopefully I can keep my spending in check.


  I want to know your thoughts  on what you got!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Golden Quartz. *I have a very long list, but I need more info/swatches*


  Same here! I'm gonna wait for a bit more reviews/swatches etc.

  Temptalia has done a few of her products, but I need more!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 4, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Same here! I'm gonna for a bit more reviews/swatches etc.
> 
> Temptalia has done a few of her products, but I need more!


  I need to know more lol. I just saw temptalias & the ones on CT site. I need more 

  Oh, & I just watched a youtube video of a lady who knows nothing about applying mu or doing a video ...geesh it was tragic LOL


----------



## IHughes (Sep 5, 2014)

I just received B*tch Perfect lipstick and it's gorgeous! Just as creamy as the other one I have (Velvet Underground) and a lovely peachy colour, it's quite similar to NARS Biscayne Park but it's creamier and has micro shimmer, I prefer it too!  That's my first impression, now I want even more lippies!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 5, 2014)

IHughes said:


> That's my first impression, now I want even more lippies!!


  Dang it! You just confirmed my purchase of BF. I saw it on Temptalia and thought it looked really pretty. Did you find it long lasting too?


----------



## IHughes (Sep 5, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Dang it! You just confirmed my purchase of BF. I saw it on Temptalia and thought it looked really pretty. Did you find it long lasting too?


  Later today I'll swatch it next to MAC Hue, Angel, Biscayne Park and other nudes I've got. It's the peachiest and creamiest I've got.  As you know darker colours last longer than nudes or light ones but it's the most long lasting light shade I've got.  It'll be part of my next haul video but I wanted to come over and praise it already haha!


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Golden Quartz. I have a very long list, but I need more info/swatches
> One of my first blog posts was my CT shadow pencils if these help http://pigmentedlips.com/2013/09/17/charlotte-tillbury-colour-chameleon-eyeshadow-pencils-swatch-and-review/
> 
> EDIT: Also I  feel I should mention Golden Quartz has chunkier glitter and once that got in my eye. It was very painful so exercise some caution when you use it.
> ...


  My BP is a weird texture. It's waxier than my Velvet Underground lipstick so it means I need to warm it up before I apply it and give it some time to settle on the lips otherwise it looks like a hot mess. I had the same problem with Coachella Coral which I ended up selling. I adore the colour of BP on me so I'm not tooo fussed about the extra work.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 5, 2014)

I checked out the line at  Bergdorf's yesterday, I got the Vintage Vamp eye palette, Penelope Pink l/s, Ecstasy blush, Sseduction lip glossThe line is high end, reminds me of Tom Ford .


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

@iLoveBees I tried Dark 10... It's about a shade lighter than my current tan, but I can see that it will work without a hitch in the winter. Dior Star 060 is a pretty good match for me, but moreso for my tan than anything. In Dior Nude I would wear 60 in the summer but 63 in the fall/winter/spring; 63 has a peachy undertone which makes it a bit lighter than Mocha.

@elegant-one I really like the *Sophisticate*; it's a good, no fuss palette of neutral colors. Very basic, but has the versatility to create natural or more smoked out/dramatic looks. Quality is great as well.

*Magic Cream...* well, I'm still trying to decide on that one. It's very emollient, which doesn't play well with my combo-oily skin in the summer. I HIGHLY suspect I will love it in the winter; my skin is unforgivably dry at that time, regardless of how much I moisturize. It has an interesting smell too... not good, not bad or nasty, but hard to describe. It's texture is thick, soft and whipped.

*Golden Quartz* is very pretty; I'm wearing it on my eyes right now for the firs time. Not sure how unique the color will be to those with huge stashes, but it's nonetheless VERY pretty, and unlike anything I have. Of the three chameleon pencils I have, this is the one with the most noticeable sparkle factor/there is some small micro-glitter in it. It's not too flashy, and the texture of the glitter isn't at all grainy or irritating. Having tried Golden Quartz today and Amber Haze yesterday, and I already say that these pencils are fabulous in terms of pigment, blendability and longevity! They stay PUT once set and last all day (I had Amber Haze on for 10 hours yesterday with NO fading or creasing. I did wear a primer underneath though, so I can't guarantee they wont crease on oily lids without a primer underneath).


  Another product I'm rrrrrreally liking is her *Brow Lift* as well; I like it more than Tom Ford's Brow Sculptor, as well as Anastasia's Brow Wiz. The shape of the point is similar to Hourglass's Brow Sculptor, however I find the consistency of Charlotte's to have the ease and pigment that is similar to Anastasia's; it requires little pressure to get great pigment, and is easily blendable. It's a nice little touch and addition to have a brow highlight built in as well.


----------



## peanut (Sep 5, 2014)

Just wanted to post this review of the Dolce Vita e/s palette. This and the Sophisticate are my absolute favorites.

  http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/charlotte-tilbury-eyeshadow-quad-review-swatches-fotd-the-dolce-vita/

  Also, I bought a Matte Revolution l/s in Amazing Grace, which I received this week and I am so impressed! Creamy and long-wearing; can't wait for these to launch here!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2014)

Ernie said:


> I checked out the line at Bergdorf's yesterday, I got the Vintage Vamp eye palette, Penelope Pink l/s, Ecstasy blush, Sseduction lip glossThe line is high end, reminds me of Tom Ford .









 I think  we 'shop' together dear

  Enjoy your new goodies! I will be curious as to how you like them on.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2014)

peanut said:


> Just wanted to post this review of the Dolce Vita e/s palette. This and the Sophisticate are my absolute favorites.
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/charlotte-tilbury-eyeshadow-quad-review-swatches-fotd-the-dolce-vita/
> 
> Also, I bought a Matte Revolution l/s in Amazing Grace, which I received this week and I am so impressed! Creamy and long-wearing; can't wait for these to launch here!!


  Just beautiful on her! Thanks


----------



## IHughes (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok I hope this helps, I've swatched all my nude lipsticks or similar ones to B*tch Perfect.  From left to right:  - Top Row: MAC Angel, MAC Hue, MAC Prepare for Pleasure - Bottom Row: Revlon Matte Balm in Complex, Charlotte Tilbury Bitch Perfect, NARS Biscayne Park, Hourglass Femme Nude shade 3


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2014)

Its Beautiful! Thanks


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 5, 2014)

I received my Dolce Vita palette tonight! I plan to wear it tonight.

  I ordered from BeautyLish, and I am VERY pleased! I order after midnight Wednesday and it arrived today (Friday) around 9 a.m.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 5, 2014)

peanut said:


> Just wanted to post this review of the Dolce Vita e/s palette. This and the Sophisticate are my absolute favorites.
> 
> http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/charlotte-tilbury-eyeshadow-quad-review-swatches-fotd-the-dolce-vita/
> 
> Also, I bought a Matte Revolution l/s in Amazing Grace, which I received this week and I am so impressed! Creamy and long-wearing; can't wait for these to launch here!!


Where and how did you order the matte revolution lipstick?  I NEED Glastonberry in my life


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 5, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Where and how did you order the matte revolution lipstick?  I NEED Glastonberry in my life


  They are only on her website for now.


----------



## peanut (Sep 5, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Where and how did you order the matte revolution lipstick?  I NEED Glastonberry in my life


I ordered from the British Charlotte Tilbury site. I also got a Filmstars on the Go palette in Breakfast at Tiffanys, but I haven't tried it yet. I was hoping that both of these products would show up on Net-a-Porter British site while they were having free international shipping recently, but no luck. So I ordered from the site that had the least expensive shipping with decent packaging (was not pleased with Selfridges packaging at all!).

  I'll have to check out Glastonberry. I'm thinking of ordering the peach one next.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2014)

On the Sophisticate palette - do the shades in the palette look like those swirled cut out samples of them on the CT site? They look really darker pigmented in that picture.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> On the Sophisticate palette - do the shades in the palette look like those swirled cut out samples of them on the CT site? They look really darker pigmented in that picture.


  I would say it's a bit lighter IRL, not that far off from the picture.

  I think this review has good pictures of the palette color-true wise: http://makeupremastered.blogspot.com/2013/10/charlotte-tilbury-luxury-palette-in_12.html


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I would say it's a bit lighter IRL, not that far off from the picture.
> 
> I think this review has good pictures of the palette color-true wise: http://makeupremastered.blogspot.com/2013/10/charlotte-tilbury-luxury-palette-in_12.html








 Thank you SO much! Its perfect. I just ordered it & the Dolce Vita palette (which is on BO )


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 5, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Ok I hope this helps, I've swatched all my nude lipsticks or similar ones to B*tch Perfect.  From left to right:  - Top Row: MAC Angel, MAC Hue, MAC Prepare for Pleasure - Bottom Row: Revlon Matte Balm in Complex, Charlotte Tilbury Bitch Perfect, NARS Biscayne Park, Hourglass Femme Nude shade 3


  Thanks! Bitch Perfect looks perfect!


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 5, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @iLoveBees  I tried Dark 10... It's about a shade lighter than my current tan, but I can see that it will work without a hitch in the winter. Dior Star 060 is a pretty good match for me, but moreso for my tan than anything. In Dior Nude I would wear 60 in the summer but 63 in the fall/winter/spring; 63 has a peachy undertone which makes it a bit lighter than Mocha.  Thank you so much! This is really helpful. 060 is too dark/reddish for me in the winter too (didn't even realize 063 was lighter) so I think I'll try the CT in a couple of months.


----------



## prplhrt21 (Sep 5, 2014)

Hepburn honey l/s (right)
  Bardot Beige l/g (left)




  Dolce Vita palette


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> Hepburn honey l/s (right)
> Bardot Beige l/g (left)
> 
> 
> ...


  They're all beautiful! Thank you so much for taking the time to post those!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 5, 2014)

I was tempted by the Dolce Vita palette, but since I just bought two others, I needed to slow my roll a bit.   I haven't had a chance to play with my goodies yet, but I did try on a few lippies at the preview event last night. Love how creamy and moisturizing they are. I got Hepburn Honey and Stoned Rose - both will be great nudes for me.   Here's a pic from last night:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It was great to see most of the collection in person as it helped me to rule out several things I thought I wanted. It was great because for anyone who ordered last night, the items were hand-delivered to us within 15-20 minutes as their offices were a few blocks away. I can even make an appointment to visit their showroom, which I will do in the near future to see the brushes from Wayne Goss and Chikuhodo.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 5, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It was great to see most of the collection in person as it helped me to rule out several things I thought I wanted. It was great because for anyone who ordered last night, the items were hand-delivered to us within 15-20 minutes as their offices were a few blocks away. I can even make an appointment to visit their showroom, which I will do in the near future to see the brushes from Wayne Goss and Chikuhodo.


  Well, awesome was that. I wish I could see all that in person.

  Any of the blushes stand out to you?

  Thanks for posting that!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > It was great to see most of the collection in person as it helped me to rule out several things I thought I wanted. It was great because for anyone who ordered last night, the items were hand-delivered to us within 15-20 minutes as their offices were a few blocks away. I can even make an appointment to visit their showroom, which I will do in the near future to see the brushes from Wayne Goss and Chikuhodo.
> ...


  Sex on Fire stood out most for me out of all the blushes, but I ended up passing on it. I may pick it up later.


----------



## jani308 (Sep 6, 2014)

Cant wait to try the lipsticks. ordered 3 today


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 6, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> They are only on her website for now.


  I saw them on the UK site, but not on the US site.  I checked the UK site to see if they ship to the US and they don't anymore.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I saw them on the UK site, but not on the US site.  I checked the UK site to see if they ship to the US and they don't anymore.


  They launched before her US site did so its possible they were bought before that


----------



## peanut (Sep 6, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I saw them on the UK site, but not on the US site.  I checked the UK site to see if they ship to the US and they don't anymore.


Noooooooo!!!! I was thinking of ordering another matte lipstick. Well let's hope they get released here soon.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2014)

Selfridges carries this line and ships here. Provided it is not nail polish or perfume they will ship. Not sure of they have what you are looking for.


----------



## mimi0701 (Sep 6, 2014)

IHughes said:


>


  I think I'm going to have to order B*tch Perfect lipstick. I don't usually buy lippies this expensive but this one is just calling out to me. It's so beautiful.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 6, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I think  we 'shop' together dear  Enjoy your new goodies! I will be curious as to how you like them on.


  I'm loving tithe texture of the lipstick, thick, creamy and emollient. I also got Nude Kate  l/s from Beautylish and the  Uptown girl e/s palette.  I  wore Vintage Vamp e/s palette yesterday, it wore really well, intense saturation except for the shimmery color.  I'm leased impressed with the blushes, need to play around with them more. It's hard to apply them the way she shows it in the video. When you swirl around the outer circle you pick up the middle color as well so it was uneven when applied.  What did you order?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2014)

Ernie said:


> What did you order?


  I'll have to get a couple lipsticks. So far I only got the 2 eyeshadow palettes Sophisticate & Dolce Vita. I wondered that too about the blushes when I watched the video. I would also like to get that face brush set. Did you get to feel the brushes?


----------



## IHughes (Sep 7, 2014)

I have Love Glow blush, it's super pigmented on me so I use the Real Techniques blush brush just the tip to go round the outside and then the middle. It's suuuper pigmented! The MAC 109 is also smaller and you can get just the outer ring or inner ring


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 7, 2014)

Also recommend their eyeliners, ones called barbarella brown , lovely texture and really rich brown colour.   I'm gona get the rock chick palette next week, love the look she did on her YouTube channel using it


----------



## EllaS (Sep 7, 2014)

Question for those who have any of the eyeshadow palettes. I keep watching videos of these palettes being applied and it seems to me that the "pop" color (glitter shade) doesn't really contribute much color to the eye - only glitter. Unless it's just my computer screen or the camera isn't getting close enough to really show it, which is totally possible. Some of them swatch on the hand ok, but I haven't really seen it translated to the eye. Anyone had luck with these pop shades?


----------



## IHughes (Sep 7, 2014)

I mentioned that on my video about the glamour muse palette, I'm wearing it on the video and it's hardly any colour at all (it should be purple) although it swatches heavily on the finger! It looks purple on the Charlotte Tilbury video but I've got it on (several layers) and it doesn't look the same at all!


----------



## EllaS (Sep 7, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I mentioned that on my video about the glamour muse palette, I'm wearing it on the video and it's hardly any colour at all (it should be purple) although it swatches heavily on the finger! It looks purple on the Charlotte Tilbury video but I've got it on (several layers) and it doesn't look the same at all!


  You're right - in her video, she has that purple all over the lid and it's very vibrant. But I remember reading another review of The Glamour Muse that was consistent with your experience - that the purple performed very poorly.

  So I don't know what to make of that. Are there formulation differences in palettes outside of the UK? Would a special brush grab onto the pigment more? Does Charlotte have a magic finger (to go with her magic cream) that allows her to deposit mass amounts of color whereas the rest of us with mortal digits can only put down glitter? ;-)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Also recommend their eyeliners, ones called barbarella brown , lovely texture and really rich brown colour.


    I was just going to ask about the eyeliners so thank you very much. I couldn't decide between Audrey & BB.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 7, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I was just going to ask about the eyeliners so thank you very much. I couldn't decide between Audrey & BB.


  It's a must have.. So creamy, they have some which have also have a drier texture but bb was best. the woman at the counter also used it in my crease and blended it out with a smudger brush and i was basically sold , such a quick smokey eye. Got the smudge brush too it's been amazing for smudging shadow under the eye and in the outer v . Check that out too


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 7, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'll have to get a couple lipsticks. So far I only got the 2 eyeshadow palettes Sophisticate & Dolce Vita. I wondered that too about the blushes when I watched the video. I would also like to get that face brush set. Did you get to feel the brushes?


  The bristles feel nice and soft.  I have read that some found them to be scratchy.  That wasn't my impression initially, and I'm not sure if that would change with time.  What I didn't like about them were the handles.  No weight to them, and they felt kind of cheap IMO.  The only brush I did buy was the powder & sculpt as it's perfect for contouring and/or highlighting and that's the brush everyone is raving about.  I wanted to feel the other brushes first before I decided if I would get anymore, the bronzer and blush brushes in particular.  I was glad I waited since it saved me from making an impulse purchase.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 7, 2014)

EllaS said:


> You're right - in her video, she has that purple all over the lid and it's very vibrant. But I remember reading another review of The Glamour Muse that was consistent with your experience - that the purple performed very poorly.  So I don't know what to make of that. Are there formulation differences in palettes outside of the UK? Would a special brush grab onto the pigment more? Does Charlotte have a magic finger (to go with her magic cream) that allows her to deposit mass amounts of color whereas the rest of us with mortal digits can only put down glitter? ;-)


  Mine is from the UK, I've had it for almost a year now. I think it must be the magical finger hahaha! You get tonnes of colour on the finger but then it doesn't stick on the eyelid!  I seem to get some colour if I use a brush and just go layer upon layer of the purple colour, and still I only get a slight purple shading to the look!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> It's a must have.. So creamy, they have some which have also have a drier texture but bb was best. the woman at the counter also used it in my crease and blended it out with a smudger brush and i was basically sold , such a quick smokey eye. Got the smudge brush too it's been amazing for smudging shadow under the eye and in the outer v . Check that out too


  Going to go order it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thanks so much!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> The bristles feel nice and soft.  I have read that some found them to be scratchy.  That wasn't my impression initially, and I'm not sure if that would change with time.  What I didn't like about them were the handles.  No weight to them, and they felt kind of cheap IMO.  The only brush I did buy was the powder & sculpt as it's perfect for contouring and/or highlighting and that's the brush everyone is raving about.  I wanted to feel the other brushes first before I decided if I would get anymore, the bronzer and blush brushes in particular.  I was glad I waited since it saved me from making an impulse purchase.


  Ahh, thanks! I was looking at the 3 piece brush set on Nordies. I hate the kissy lips on the bag though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




looks tacky cheap imho


----------



## Bronwyn (Sep 8, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> It was great to see most of the collection in person as it helped me to rule out several things I thought I wanted. It was great because for anyone who ordered last night, the items were hand-delivered to us within 15-20 minutes as their offices were a few blocks away. I can even make an appointment to visit their showroom, which I will do in the near future to see the brushes from Wayne Goss and Chikuhodo.


  such a beautiful display. thank you for sharing.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ahh, thanks! I was looking at the 3 piece brush set on Nordies. I hate the kissy lips on the bag though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the kissy lips!! I wanted the make up bag from a couple seasons where it named whose kissy lips they were!




  edit: It uploaded too small to read the names but it's Kate Moss, Alice Temperley, Charlotte Tilbury (of course); Carine Roitfeld, Stella McCartney, and Sienna Miller


----------



## ShareeA (Sep 8, 2014)

Her formulation and passion is so spot on. I can't wait to be able to buy her eyeshadow palettes. Love her!


----------



## IHughes (Sep 8, 2014)

If anyone is wondering about wear time of the foundation I've uploaded a video applying it and then 8 hours later. I've got combination skin and it degrades a bit on and around my nose but it's not bad!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I love the kissy lips!! I wanted the make up bag from a couple seasons where it named whose kissy lips they were!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes sense with the names & actual lips. Its pink?


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Ok, that makes sense with the names & actual lips. Its pink?


I think the lips are a pinky red.  Can't say for sure because I've only seen pictures of it.  The bag in of itself looks like a cream color and there is a Charlotte Tilbury quote on the back...something like "Find a guy that ruins your lipstick not your mascara"


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2014)

Gorgeous! I need to have the page translated because I want to know what eyelashes she used & the lipstick & the names of the lipsticks on the lips.

  http://www.bloggang.com/viewblog.php?id=feonalita&date=06-10-2013&group=15&gblog=81


----------



## EllaS (Sep 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Gorgeous! I need to have the page translated because I want to know what eyelashes she used & the lipstick & the names of the lipsticks on the lips.
> 
> http://www.bloggang.com/viewblog.php?id=feonalita&date=06-10-2013&group=15&gblog=81


  So I've pasted below the google translation. As usual, it is hilariously nonsensical (My personal favorite sentence: "Tears flow applied to our Tenants." I bet it did.). She does not make mention of the lipstick shades on the lips or her lashes. I *think* the lip color she's wearing is Bourjois (based on the "translation"), but not sure of the number.


*Swatch: Charlotte Tilbury Luxury Palette "The Vintage Vamp".*


			TRANSLATION:

			today I write to make a new brand born out of the brand on 4 Sep past it. 
			, a brand of makeup Artists of celebrities for Vogue London. And makeup artists in the YouTube. 
			has by far the And Professional Level I *"Charlotte Tilbury "* this brand is very popular among his guru on YouTube. And the composite length is called a high-level yet. 's not like Michelle van out front and watch over Caen. Sand transports the style of Charlotte more I love to see the !!! Buy !!!!But it is hard not to be expected soon. Today I 'm sharing the first to see it. Sand your shadows pallet before it hit. because the name and colors in the pallet. 55555 pallets of sand taken from Luke. *The Vintage Vamp* it is the color of the plum champagne gold is in a sense very fond of it, but the sand is not purchased. complete set, he held up a Luke Vintage. Vamp it's not like he's shooting a color ad. because Luke that it shadows bar again. What's more! It took mere shadows pallet. , feels it will give you a sense of Tom Ford's. Actually, it's pretty gritty feel that it actually works. never Drivers Wink is a great shimmer. Tears flow applied to our Tenants. This is about me , this should actually lip color plum with. But that is not suitable to fit it. I painted it red tones instead. neither of Charlotte here. Bourjois lip of the end of 5555 it was nothing like that, it introduced a new brand out. And as much as it flows But now I have just the site of the Sales Department at Cody. London is a little hard to find The price is 38 pounds, this pallet is not time to try lipstick. Will attempt to try and plow I *Disclaimer:* I have no sponsors Buy yourself*Information:* contact lenses brands Desio, Italy, it is in Thailand. Try google to see it.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2014)

EllaS said:


> So I've pasted below the google translation. As usual, it is hilariously nonsensical (My personal favorite sentence: "Tears flow applied to our Tenants." I bet it did.). She does not make mention of the lipstick shades on the lips or her lashes. I *think* the lip color she's wearing is Bourjois (based on the "translation"), but not sure of the number.
> 
> 
> *Swatch: Charlotte Tilbury Luxury Palette "The Vintage Vamp".*
> ...


  Thanks! I have no idea why they post pics & are not clear about what the products are.


----------



## EllaS (Sep 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I have no idea why they post pics & are not clear about what the products are.


  Yeah that's a pet peeve of mine. But the internet (and especially instagram) are rampant with people and cosmetic brands who do this. Post beautiful pictures of product and then don't say what it is!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Yeah that's a pet peeve of mine. But the internet (and especially instagram) are rampant with people and cosmetic brands who do this. Post beautiful pictures of product and then don't say what it is!


  Yes! It makes no sense at all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that & blurry pictures...whats the point. Oh well

  I wanted names of the ls that matched those lip squares.


----------



## EllaS (Sep 8, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! It makes no sense at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm pretty sure those are the K.I.S.S.I.N.G. lipstick swatches. I noticed the still shot at the start of Wayne Goss' video review of them has the same photo (but only of 6 of them). http://www.beautylish.com/v/yujvrw/charlotte-tilbury-kissing-lipstick-first-impressions-thoughts-swatches


----------



## Haven (Sep 8, 2014)

The names matching the lip squares can be found on the official CT site.  Go to the lipstick page and scroll over the different shades (lipstick tubes) & those pics will show up.  That is where the blogger probably took them from.

http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/products/lips/lipstick.html

  Another link with complete  lip "looks."

http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/products/lips/lip-sets.html


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

Haven said:


> The names matching the lip squares can be found on the official CT site.  Go to the lipstick page and scroll over the different shades (lipstick tubes) & those pics will show up.  That is where the blogger probably took them from.
> 
> http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/products/lips/lipstick.html
> 
> ...


  Thanks my dear!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

I just ordered Bitch Perfect & Pillow Talk liner


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 9, 2014)

Y'all are hyping me up to make some purchases. I think I'm going to get the brown eyeliner and foundation for sure. I'm thinking of also purchasing the Bronze and Glow. But I also have been thinking of getting a Guerlain bronzer. Does anyone have both/has used both and can recommend one over the other?


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Bitch Perfect & Pillow Talk liner


 ️️ let me know how much you love them!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 9, 2014)

I found my perfect nude: Hepburn Honey! My top lip is pretty pigmented, so it's been a challenge to find a great nude that's not too rosy, not too brown, and doesn't require much manipulation.   I was in a hurry, and wanted to get pics while it was freshly applied. so these were a bit rushed.   Top left: bare lips Bottom left: Hepburn Honey with Cork lip liner Top right: plus MAC De-Nude lipglass on top Middle right: in Natural light Bottom right: in bathroom light


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


  Yep - it is Beautiful & PERFECT on you!!!

  I have yet to find my perfect nude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh & THANK YOU 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're SO kind!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> ️️ let me know how much you love them!


  I sure will. They are both on BO at Nordies when I ordered them, but they usually ship faster than the BO dates anyway.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yep - it is Beautiful & PERFECT on you!!!  I have yet to find my perfect nude :sigh:   Oh & THANK YOU :bouquet:  You're SO kind!


  You're very welcome and thanks!    If you get HH, I think MAC's De-Nude is a perfect compliment. Once I paired these two, I immediately went and ordered a backup of the lipglass.    I'll post pics wearing Stoned Rose later.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I sure will. They are both on BO at Nordies when I ordered them, but they usually ship faster than the BO dates anyway.


 I saw that! That's why I actually put off on ordering BF, because waiting for it to ship would drive me crazy. I was just going to order it on the day it should ship (26th). Or even maybe a bit after. When I ordered my Louboutin nail polish it said it would ship out on 6 Aug but didn't until about a week later.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

Color Chameleon eye pencil in Golden Quartz. Its absolutely beautiful on. I have Hazel eyes & it does make my eye color pop. Gorgeous as an eyeliner

  Its a rich brown with bronze & gold.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I saw that! That's why I actually put off on ordering BF, because waiting for it to ship would drive me crazy. I was just going to order it on the day it should ship (26th). Or even maybe a bit after. When I ordered my Louboutin nail polish it said it would ship out on 6 Aug but didn't until about a week later.


  It drives me crazy too. Yep, my CL nail polish shipped about a week later too.


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Color Chameleon eye pencil in Golden Quartz. Its absolutely beautiful on. I have Hazel eyes & it does make my eye color pop. Gorgeous as an eyeliner  Its a rich brown with bronze & gold.


  Wow that color! I'm interested in the Dark Pearl shade, these looks pretty. I've read mixed reviews, how is the consistency and/or wear time for you?


----------



## EllaS (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Color Chameleon eye pencil in Golden Quartz. Its absolutely beautiful on. I have Hazel eyes & it does make my eye color pop. Gorgeous as an eyeliner
> 
> Its a rich brown with bronze & gold.


  Love it! I just received Amber Haze and Bronzed Garnet in the mail today! I also have Amethyst Aphrodisiac on the way and want to order a few more. Haven't had the chance to try them out yet, but the only somewhat negative thing I've heard about them is that you have to blend really fast because they set super quickly. Can't wait to experiment!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Love it! I just received Amber Haze and Bronzed Garnet in the mail today! I also have Amethyst Aphrodisiac on the way and want to order a few more. Haven't had the chance to try them out yet, but the only somewhat negative thing I've heard about them is that you have to blend really fast because they set super quickly. Can't wait to experiment!


  I want to see both of those shades, especially Amber Haze. True with the blend fast


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> As an eyeshadow you do have to blend fast or it seems to be too dry. As a liner however AMAZING! It glides on & just stays put. I had a hard time getting the swatch off of my wrist. The color is gorgeous. I would like to see Dark Pearl too.  I want to see both of those shades, especially Amber Haze. True with the blend fast


  Thank you for your input! I'm so excited to try these, I think this will be the first thing I purchase


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> Thank you for your input! I'm so excited to try these, I think this will be the first thing I purchase


  You are so welcome dear! I was hoping for it to be creamier for eyeshadow application, but then the staying power probably wouldn't be there. It does glide on smoothly & flawlessly as an eyeliner. I think these would be beautiful just above your black or brown liner.


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You are so welcome dear! I was hoping for it to be creamier for eyeshadow application, but then the staying power probably wouldn't be there. It does glide on smoothly & flawlessly as an eyeliner. I think these would be beautiful just above your black or brown liner.





elegant-one said:


> You are so welcome dear! I was hoping for it to be creamier for eyeshadow application, but then the staying power probably wouldn't be there. It does glide on smoothly & flawlessly as an eyeliner. I think these would be beautiful just above your black or brown liner.


  That's a great idea. I was thinking Dark Pearl on the lower lashline and lightly placed on top of black liquid liner for a hazy effect. I should pick up a lighter shade for some contrast. Thanks again love!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

MooseMoose said:


> That's a great idea. I was thinking Dark Pearl on the lower lashline and lightly placed on top of black liquid liner for a hazy effect. I should pick up a lighter shade for some contrast. Thanks again love!


  That would look so pretty! I think I need a lighter one too.


----------



## EllaS (Sep 9, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> As an eyeshadow you do have to blend fast or it seems to be too dry. As a liner however AMAZING! It glides on & just stays put. I had a hard time getting the swatch off of my wrist. The color is gorgeous. I would like to see Dark Pearl too.
> 
> I want to see both of those shades, especially Amber Haze. True with the blend fast


  My camera is picking up more bronze than garnet in the bronzed garnet swatch. IRL it's less brown and a bit more garnet-y. Amber Haze is pretty true. 

  Here's one on my instagram: http://instagram.com/p/svHOsIGDYN/?modal=true

  And here's another: (Amber Haze on the left, Bronzed Garnet on the right)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 9, 2014)

EllaS said:


> My camera is picking up more bronze than garnet in the bronzed garnet swatch. IRL it's less brown and a bit more garnet-y. Amber Haze is pretty true.
> 
> Here's one on my instagram: http://instagram.com/p/svHOsIGDYN/?modal=true
> 
> And here's another: (Amber Haze on the left, Bronzed Garnet on the right)


Beautiful - thanks so much! I will have to get BG. Those shades are great for my hazel eyes.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 9, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I need that green shadow quad in my life! It needs to be sold in the US now.   BTW: Goss Makeup Artist did a series of videos on the line. He bought everything! Here's the shadow video because it's so tempting: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwwk6yvVXLc


 I would love to get some of this line..


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


    Thanks a $Mil Yazmin.  I found the perfect nude glossy stain in YSL's Beige Peau # 40.  I hope at long last HH will be a perfect nude lipstick!!!


----------



## Haven (Sep 9, 2014)

Yazmin said:


>


  That really is a perfect color for you!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 9, 2014)

Thanks Haven!  Medgal, Nude Kate and/or Hepburn Honey will probably work for you.


----------



## brittbby (Sep 9, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm new to this thread. I just started getting interested in CT and now I've become consumed with watching YT videos on her products. There's a ton of stuff I want, but the two products I want the most (beach sticks and film star to go palettes) aren't carried on the US sites . And Selfridges $40 shipping is insane.... Anybody know if those will be coming to the US market?


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 10, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread. I just started getting interested in CT and now I've become consumed with watching YT videos on her products. There's a ton of stuff I want, but the two products I want the most (beach sticks and film star to go palettes) aren't carried on the US sites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully soon.  Im waiting on the matte lipsticks to get over here too!  Im going to try to make it to Bergdorf Goodman to the counter today and I'll ask!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

@MissElle12  PLEASE call the CT counter at BG first! They've been sold out of most of their stock since last week, and when I passed by yesterday, Maria (MUA in charge) stated they were pretty much sold out of EVERYTHING. She placed an order last week Friday for re-stock, and she was expecting it to come in yesterday but it didn't. She said more than likely today, but I still want you to call so that you don't waste a trip.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread. I just started getting interested in CT and now I've become consumed with watching YT videos on her products. There's a ton of stuff I want, but the two products I want the most (beach sticks and film star to go palettes) aren't carried on the US sites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  When I asked one of the CT MUA's about the beach sticks, matte lipsticks and film star to go palettes, he said he was "pretty sure" it was going to take awhile before streaming into the US market, because it's only recently been released in the UK; maybe they'd come out around the holidays. He did say, although it was purely his personal opinion, that he felt the beach sticks were far superior to the film star duos.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 10, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @MissElle12  PLEASE call the CT counter at BG first! They've been sold out of most of their stock since last week, and when I passed by yesterday, Maria (MUA in charge) stated they were pretty much sold out of EVERYTHING. She placed an order last week Friday for re-stock, and she was expecting it to come in yesterday but it didn't. She said more than likely today, but I still want you to call so that you don't waste a trip.


 
  Thank you @NYCBeautyJunkie!! Ill definitely call then.  I hope they still have the testers to swatch


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Thank you @NYCBeautyJunkie!! Ill definitely call then.  I hope they still have the testers to swatch


  They have all the testers, so you're good in that aspect!


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 10, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> They have all the testers, so you're good in that aspect!


  Yayy! lol


----------



## jad3 (Sep 10, 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/sxL0tSPFzV/  This looks amazing! A sneak preview by gossmakeupartist


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 10, 2014)

jad3 said:


> http://instagram.com/p/sxL0tSPFzV/  This looks amazing! A sneak preview by gossmakeupartist


  Just saw that on his fb, can't wait!!


----------



## brittbby (Sep 10, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> Hopefully soon.  Im waiting on the matte lipsticks to get over here too!  Im going to try to make it to Bergdorf Goodman to the counter today and I'll ask!





NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> When I asked one of the CT MUA's about the beach sticks, matte lipsticks and film star to go palettes, he said he was "pretty sure" it was going to take awhile before streaming into the US market, because it's only recently been released in the UK; maybe they'd come out around the holidays. He did say, although it was purely his personal opinion, that he felt the beach sticks were far superior to the film star duos.


  Thanks for all the info! I'm definitely hoping to see them in person before buying, but honestly... I would buy them now if they were available via net a porter. I just don't want to spend $40 on shipping ! You all are great helps!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

I really would like the Fallen Angel palette.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I really would like the Fallen Angel palette.


  does anyone know when that releases im defo getting that once it hits the uk loving the dark navy shade i think it is.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> does anyone know when that releases im defo getting that once it hits the uk loving the dark navy shade i think it is.


  I don't do blue shade unless they are deep or smoky like ^that blue. Its beautiful.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

I just got my Sophisticate palette & I LOVE LOVE it! The shades are beautiful & the pigmentation is amazing. They're shades that I love to wear. Its really cloudy today so I had a hard time getting the camera to read the one taupey grey shade.











Closest to color accuracy. I'll try to do swatches in better light tomorrow.


----------



## peanut (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my Sophisticate palette & I LOVE LOVE it! The shades are beautiful & the pigmentation is amazing. They're shades that I love to wear. Its really cloudy today so I had a hard time getting the camera to read the one taupey grey shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful pics!! This and Tom Ford's Coco Mirage are my go-to palettes. I love the gray shade in this one -- so versatile! So glad you love it. What blushes and l/s are  you wearing with it?


----------



## peanut (Sep 10, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread. I just started getting interested in CT and now I've become consumed with watching YT videos on her products. There's a ton of stuff I want, but the two products I want the most (beach sticks and film star to go palettes) aren't carried on the US sites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the Beach Stick, Filmstars on the Go, and Matte Revolution l/s fairly recently from the CT British site (before they got rid of U.S. shipping) and from British Net-a-Porter when they had free international shipping. My absolute favorite is the Matte Revolution l/s. I think I can post a pic (sorry no swatch)...




  This is Amazing Grace by the way. It is so creamy and smooth, even more than the K.I.S.S.I.N.G l/s. Can't wait till these launch. So impressed! As for the Beach Stick, I got Moon Beach and found it too shimmery for me personally. In the Filmstars on the Go I got Breakfast at Tiffany's, which was very sheer. I still love the idea though and would love to get Some Like It Hot.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

peanut said:


> Beautiful pics!! This and Tom Ford's Coco Mirage are my go-to palettes. I love the gray shade in this one -- so versatile!


  Thank you! I agree, I absolutely love the grey taupe shade too.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my Sophisticate palette & I LOVE LOVE it! The shades are beautiful & the pigmentation is amazing. They're shades that I love to wear. Its really cloudy today so I had a hard time getting the camera to read the one taupey grey shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Have always overlooked this quad but it looks so beautiful can't believe I didn't notice before let us know how an eye look using it comes out looks like a brilliant everyday palette and I always wear shimmer so it would be nice to switch it up


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my Sophisticate palette & I LOVE LOVE it! The shades are beautiful & the pigmentation is amazing. They're shades that I love to wear. Its really cloudy today so I had a hard time getting the camera to read the one taupey grey shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!  The colors look a lot like my TF Cocoa Mirage palette.  Love, love, love browns.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Medgal, Nude Kate and/or Hepburn Honey will probably work for you.


  Thanks doll---I ordered Hepburn Honey!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my Sophisticate palette & I LOVE LOVE it! The shades are beautiful & the pigmentation is amazing. They're shades that I love to wear. Its really cloudy today so I had a hard time getting the camera to read the one taupey grey shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :eyelove::eyelove::eyelove::eyelove:


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks dolls! Seriously, the Sophisticate palette is so much prettier in person. The shades are rich, pigmented & silky smooth. They really enhanced my eye color too.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful!  The colors look a lot like my TF Cocoa Mirage palette.  Love, love, love browns.











 hugs my dear friend!


----------



## Haven (Sep 10, 2014)

peanut said:


> Beautiful pics!! This and Tom Ford's Coco Mirage are my go-to palettes. I love the gray shade in this one -- so versatile! So glad you love it. What blushes and l/s are  you wearing with it?


  How similar is this palette (swatched/applied) to TF Coco Mirage?  I have the TF palette and have been debating this one.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Have always overlooked this quad but it looks so beautiful can't believe I didn't notice before let us know how an eye look using it comes out looks like a brilliant everyday palette and I always wear shimmer so it would be nice to switch it up


  It is a beautiful classic. You look so beautiful in your new pic!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

I forgot to mention, that soft first base shade when applied over the lid first, really makes the other shades over it pop. I did the base shade, then used the dark brown over it up to my crease, the medium warm tan just above the crease & then the taupey grey shade at the corner & into the crease. Beautiful!


----------



## jazz253 (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just got my Sophisticate palette & I LOVE LOVE it! The shades are beautiful & the pigmentation is amazing. They're shades that I love to wear. Its really cloudy today so I had a hard time getting the camera to read the one taupey grey shade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  So pretty. I love Grey.


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2014)

I've been away for a few days, I see you gals have gone running with CT ! Glad everyone is enjoying their goodies, I might have to go back to BG and check out some more items!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 10, 2014)

Ernie said:


> I've been away for a few days, I see you gals have gone running with CT ! Glad everyone is enjoying their goodies, I might have to go back to BG and check out some more items!









  Yes my dear, you should do that for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




be my eyes & see what else I might like


----------



## Ernie (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Yes my dear, you should do that for me :haha: be my eyes & see what else I might like :frenz: :flower:


  Sure sweetie, anything for a fellow makeup addict! Just let me know what you need tested. :shock:  Has anybody tried the mascara? I'm curious although I've finally found my hg mascara, the latest Chanel volume.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 10, 2014)

Haven said:


> peanut said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful pics!! This and Tom Ford's Coco Mirage are my go-to palettes. I love the gray shade in this one -- so versatile! So glad you love it. What blushes and l/s are  you wearing with it?
> ...


  I have both an can post swatches when I get home tomorrow.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 10, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> It is a beautiful classic. You look so beautiful in your new pic!


 Awww thanks boo


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Awww thanks boo


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2014)

Here's the swatches from the Sophisticate palette.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here's the swatches from the Sophisticate palette. :eyelove:


  To die for!! Gona go selfridges on Monday and buy me a palette, I've never gone for an all matte-ish palette but I'm sold on these though


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> To die for!! Gona go selfridges on Monday and buy me a palette, I've never gone for an all matte-ish palette but I'm sold on these though








 Its matte in a very good way. That is one swipe from the palette too! The pigmentation & colors are amazing.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :bigthumb:  Its matte in a very good way. That is one swipe from the palette too! The pigmentation & colors are amazing.


  Have u got dolce vitA palette yet ? That is literally my baby on every special occasion. Setting powder by CT is also really good, prefer it to my careblend and msfn by mac for sure it does kick up lots of powder when you swipe it with brush but leaves just the right amount of matte to look natural


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Have u got dolce vitA palette yet ? That is literally my baby on every special occasion. Setting powder by CT is also really good, prefer it to my careblend and msfn by mac for sure it does kick up lots of powder when you swipe it with brush but leaves just the right amount of matte to look natural


  I was reading about the setting powder. I may try that too. My DV palette is ordered but its a BO order so who knows when I'll get it.

  I got my Barbarella Brown eyeliner today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 OMG I love it x 100! Its like my beloved BB Espresso gel liner in pencil form! I LOVE the shade, I love the texure & how it applies & it has not budged on my naked lid today at all. Thanks for telling me about it dear!!

  This line is really becoming an all-time favorite for me. The quality is amazing.

  I ordered the Audrey eyeliner this morning. Its BO too. Aggh


----------



## Mardybum (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.etcllymlrs.com/2014/09/charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution-lipstick-review-swatch-photo.html?m=1 Matte revolution lip swatches.  Absolutely in love with almost every lipstick


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I was reading about the setting powder. I may try that too. My DV palette is ordered but its a BO order so who knows when I'll get it.  I got my Barbarella Brown eyeliner today :thud:   OMG I love it x 100! Its like my beloved BB Espresso gel liner in pencil form! I LOVE the shade, I love the texure & how it applies & it has not budge on my naked lid today at all. Thanks for telling me about it dear!!  This line is really becoming an all-time favorite for me. The quality is amazing.  I ordered the Audrey eyeliner this morning. Its BO too. Aggh


  Yeh I really wanna get more shades in that formula will try and take pics of my swatches. My barbarella is half done already can't believe how much I use it. You will love DV!!! It will be worth it for sure , I wasn't too keen on having that glitter shade but it honestly makes all the difference when u dab it ontop. haven't seen Audrey yet I'm literally making a Charlotte tilbury list on my phone!! We're so bad haha


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 11, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Yeh I really wanna get more shades in that formula will try and take pics of my swatches. My barbarella is half done already can't believe how much I use it. You will love DV!!! It will be worth it for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...







  I will get more of the eyeliners for sure.

  The quality is amazing for the price, I think.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks dolls! Seriously, the Sophisticate palette is so much prettier in person. The shades are rich, pigmented & silky smooth. *They really enhanced my eye color too.*


  Oh I bet those pretty peepers really popped & stood out w/this palette.  Perfect colors for you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here's the swatches from the Sophisticate palette.


   Wow!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 11, 2014)

brittbby said:


> Hi guys! I'm new to this thread. I just started getting interested in CT and now I've become consumed with watching YT videos on her products. There's a ton of stuff I want, but the two products I want the most (beach sticks and film star to go palettes) aren't carried on the US sites
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Hi Brittbby----I was amazed by this collection.  CT was not playing and rolled out everything imaginable.  I'm breaking into rather slowly!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 11, 2014)

Mardybum said:


> http://www.etcllymlrs.com/2014/09/charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution-lipstick-review-swatch-photo.html?m=1 Matte revolution lip swatches.  Absolutely in love with almost every lipstick


 Oh my god I want all of them except birkin brown. I can't wait for these to come to the states!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 12, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here's the swatches from the Sophisticate palette. :eyelove:


  I love it, thanks, might be my next purchase!  





elegant-one said:


> Any pink lipsticks    You love the Chanel Volume - I have not tried it yet.  Thanks dear friend  :bouquet:


 I do love the Chanel mascara, I'm on my third tube.   I may not make it in today, sudden eye allergies, yuck.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm LOVING the formula of The Retoucher and am so glad she extended the shade range. I just received #9, and it's lovely for a slight brightening effect under my eyes with my tan (it'll be perfect for spot concealing when I become paler in the winter). I will say though, the swatches on her site are much darker than the actual color of the product (at least in the case of The Retoucher darker shades-- I've seen 6,7,9 & 10 IRL).



  ETA: The swatches are much darker on her site, not lighter!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I'm LOVING the formula of The Retoucher and am so glad she extended the shade range. I just received #9, and it's lovely for a slight brightening effect under my eyes with my tan (it'll be perfect for spot concealing when I become paler in the winter). I will say though, the swatches on her site are much darker than the actual color of the product (at least in the case of The Retoucher darker shades-- I've seen 6,7,9 & 10 IRL).
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: The swatches are much darker on her site, not lighter!!!


  I just ordered the Retoucher


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 12, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered the Retoucher


  Yay, I hope you love it! And I'm so glad you love The Sophisticate palette!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Yay, I hope you love it! And I'm so glad you love The Sophisticate palette!!


  Thanks dear!

  I am really really loving this line. I cannot wait to try the retoucher. I hope I bought the right shade. I'm usually the palest shade. I just hope its not too pale.

  I'll take all the input you can give on the products in this line.


----------



## carlyhascurls (Sep 12, 2014)

Charlotte Tilbury is a goddess. I want to have them allllllllllllllllllllll!


----------



## Merittorious (Sep 12, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Here's the swatches from the Sophisticate palette.


  Beautiful swatches! The pigment is on point.


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 12, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@] thanks so much for the swatches. This palette has been on my wish list for ages and I'm totally impressed!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> @elegant-one thanks so much for the swatches. This palette has been on my wish list for ages and I'm totally impressed!


  You are so welcome my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I cannot believe how great the pigmentation is. I noticed that it is now BO on Nordstrom's site.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2014)

Merittorious said:


> Beautiful swatches! The pigment is on point.


  Thank you.


----------



## Janice (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi everyone! I saw the collection up on Nordstrom the other day and ordered a few things for a trip I'm taking next weekend. I just got them in and I am super happy with everything except the Color Chameleon pencil. I got the Champagne Diamonds shade and it's a serious glitter bomb. I applied it super careful with patting motions and it still had alot of fallout onto the areas immediately under the eye. If you LIKE glitter is this an awesome pencil! However, I personally have an aversion to anything that attracts that much attention lol. Ian, my husband, really liked it though, which I thought was super cute. 

  I also got the Cheek to Chic blush in Ectasy which is super fabulous and a little darker than I expected from the photos online. I also picked up a K.I.S.S.I.N.G. lipstick in Nude Kate. Nude Kate actually is super sexy, there is this awesome sheen to it that really gives the lips the appearance of volume and the shade didn't wash me out (NC15 - NC20) as most nudes do. I'll try to get some pics up this weekend!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 12, 2014)

I was too tired to do swatches and pics last night after coming off a 3-day offsite.  I decided I better do it before I grabbed a bottle - uh - _glass_ of wine.  

  Here are comparison swatches of The Sophisticate Palette and Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage:

  The Sophisticate









  TF Cocoa Mirage




  The Sophisticate , Cocoa Mirage




  Individual side by side comparisons TF and CT:





  L: TF R: CT




  L: TF R: CT




  L: TF R: CT




  L: TF R: CT





@Medgal07, here are a couple quick pics of Stoned Rose, applied straight from the tube, no liner:


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 13, 2014)

Yazmin, you are amazing for those swatches/comparisons!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I was too tired to do swatches and pics last night after coming off a 3-day offsite. * I decided I better do it before I grabbed a bottle - uh - glass of wine.  *
> 
> 
> @Medgal07, here are a couple quick pics of Stoned Rose, applied straight from the tube, no liner:











  Love SR on you! And, both of the palettes look so beautiful on you!


----------



## Haven (Sep 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I was too tired to do swatches and pics last night after coming off a 3-day offsite.  I decided I better do it before I grabbed a bottle - uh - _glass_ of wine.
> 
> Here are comparison swatches of The Sophisticate Palette and Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage:
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much for the swatch comparisons!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I was too tired to do swatches and pics last night after coming off a 3-day offsite.  I decided I better do it before I grabbed a bottle - uh - _glass_ of wine.
> 
> Here are comparison swatches of The Sophisticate Palette and Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage:
> 
> ...


    Yazmin, thank you so, so much for taking the time to swatch these.  Clearly there are differences between the two palettes, but not to the extent that I need the CT 
   palette now....albeit really beautiful!!!  My Tom Ford *Nude Dip* e/s quad just arrived today, as well.  I ordered CT's *Hepburn Honey* per your suggestion and I can't wait 
   for that to arrive!!!


    I hope you enjoyed the wine---you earned it!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I was too tired to do swatches and pics last night after coming off a 3-day offsite.  I decided I better do it before I grabbed a bottle - uh - _glass_ of wine.
> 
> Here are comparison swatches of The Sophisticate Palette and Tom Ford's Cocoa Mirage:
> 
> ...


  Wonderful swatches.  The two palette are similar.  I was thinking of getting Cocoa Mirage but now I will consider The Sophisticate.  Do you have a preference between the two?  I'm hoping to go check out the collection tomorrow.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Thanks doll---I ordered Hepburn Honey!!! [/COLOR]:bouquet:


  Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on it!


   I think it's due to arrive on Tuesday.  Will keep you posted


----------



## purplemaren (Sep 13, 2014)

Today I ordered bitch perfect lipstick, love glow blush, the Classic Audrey eye pencil, lip cheat in pink Venus, and the face powder.  Whew! Beautylish restocked, BTW, and all of those things that are back ordered at nordies are in stock at beautylish.  Last week I ordered the rebel palette (LOVE), films tar bronze and glow (love), and the corrector pen (like it so far, but still playing with it).  I need to try the corrector pen without my bobby brown corrector, and see how it does concealing my dark circles by itself, as I'm not sure that they play nicely together, and that may be what is keeping me from loving it.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think it's due to arrive on Tuesday.  Will keep you posted[/COLOR]


  I hope it's a hit!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wonderful swatches.  The two palette are similar.  I was thinking of getting Cocoa Mirage but now I will consider The Sophisticate.  Do you have a preference between the two?  I'm hoping to go check out the collection tomorrow.


  That's a tough one - it's like choosing between two kids, lol!  It's super close, but if I could only go with one palette, I'd go with Tom Ford.  The clincher for me is the fourth shade.  I'm partial to the warmer brown vs. the cooler one.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2014)

I have an appointment to visit Beautylish on Monday to look at their line of Chikuhodo brushes, and I'm pretty sure I will pick up another CT item or two.  I'm looking at a couple of the eye pencils and Night Crimson lipstick.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 13, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Initially I was resistant to SR because I wanted to stay away from more rosy nudes, but I really love this.  So glad the MA put this on me at the preview event!  What I love about these lipsticks and they apply so well straight from tube.  For nudes, though, I'm going to have to start using a lip brush on my upper lip since it's so pigmented.
> ...


 I do absolutely love Nude Dip.  Between that, Cocoa Mirage and two of the newest Chanel neutral palettes (not to mention several older neutral palettes), I'm pretty
   much on neutral palette overload.  And you're correct---it's not about needing both, but wanting both.  Like you, the deciding factor was also my preference for warm 
   vs. cool-toned browns.  For once I've exercised a bit of restraint. I don't have MAC De-Nude but I'm hoping my HG nude lipgloss, YSL Beige Peau glossy stain will 
   work w/Hepburn Honey.

   I resisted the e/s quad but I ordered the Bronze & Glow.  Don't judge--I had a moment of weakness.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 14, 2014)

Don't even feel like touching my nude dip quad have had it for two weeks and it's still in the same bag it was bought in. How has everyone else been liking it? May just wip it out tday and use it with some of my tilbury. It's funny how similar the tilbury and tom ford products, tom ford have 'pop' shades too in most palettes like tilbury. Think I musta heard she had a huge hand in designing the tom ford collection hence the similarities. Even the eye brow pencils are very similar


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Initially I was resistant to SR because I wanted to stay away from more rosy nudes, but I really love this.  So glad the MA put this on me at the preview event!  What I love about these lipsticks and they apply so well straight from tube.  For nudes, though, I'm going to have to start using a lip brush on my upper lip since it's so pigmented.
> ...


  I was planning to hunt for De-Nude gloss today. I haven't been following the latest releases so I don't know if it is sold out.  Glad you like it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 14, 2014)

I stopped at Bergdorf's today to see the collection.  It was at a tiny make shift counter in the middle of the aisle.  They didn't have testers of all the products out and I was quite uncomfortable.  I swatched a few things but decided to either just order online or just wait for the in store launch next month. The SA did tell me that they will have a real counter space in another week and after that will be moved to their permanent location.  The SA did recommend the green quad to me.  I didn't swatch it but it looked much more vibrant than in pics. I was grateful for this because I feared it was too much like the green quad I have from Tom Ford (I'm blanking on the name right now). Plus, I just bought the Chanel Venetien quad.  It looks nothing like either of those. I will definitely get that one at some point.

  Oh I saw De Nude at the Mac store but had a hard time swatching it.  They had no tools for swatching.  They recommended using the end of a disposable mascara wand but it was too big to fit in the tube.  I totally forgot about it when I went in  Saks.  I remembered in Bloomies but they were sold out and didn't even have a tester.  The color looked lighter than I thought though.  I will have to keep looking.  I kind of like Hepburn Honey but I didn't try it on.


----------



## jamiedeng (Sep 14, 2014)

Does anyone know if Charlotte will be having a launch in NYC, the way she did in the UK. I'd love to meet her in person. I thought I read something about it, but I can't remember where.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 14, 2014)

jamiedeng said:


> Does anyone know if Charlotte will be having a launch in NYC, the way she did in the UK. I'd love to meet her in person. I thought I read something about it, but I can't remember where.


  Yep, there'll be a huge launch. Charlotte will be at Bergdorf Goodman on October 7th. Not sure of the time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2014)

@ Yazmin!  My Hepburn Honey lippie arrived today, one day earlier than originally projected.  I was already wearing Tom Ford's Negligee lipstick, so HH will have to wait until tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to it because it sure is pretty in the tube!  Stay tuned!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :stars: [COLOR=0000FF]@ Yazmin!  My Hepburn Honey lippie arrived today, one day earlier than originally projected.  I was already wearing Tom Ford's Negligee lipstick, so HH will have to wait until tomorrow.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm looking forward to it because it sure is pretty in the tube!  Stay tuned![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]                                                                                                             [/COLOR]:haha:


  Can't wait to hear how you like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Can't wait to hear how you like it!


   @ Yazmin, @ Walkingdead----The verdict is in---I _love_ Hepburn Honey, and I can wear either YSL Beige Peau glossy stain or TF Pink Guilt with it. The formula is nice 
   and the color is perfect for me. I'm very happy with it.  Yazmin thanks so much for the recommendation!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 16, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] @ Yazmin, @ Walkingdead----The verdict is in---I _love_ Hepburn Honey, and I can wear either YSL Beige Peau glossy stain or TF Pink Guilt with it. The formula is nice[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   and the color is perfect for me. [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm very happy with it.  Yazmin thanks so much for the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]recommendation![/COLOR]


  Yay I'm glad you like it and thank you for sharing your thoughts in it!


----------



## EllaS (Sep 17, 2014)

Swatches of the Fallen Angel palette: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/09/charlotte-tilbury-fallen-angel-palette.html

  There are also 2 LE lip products - a KISSING lipstick and a lip lustre, both of which look gorgeous. ETA is November.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 17, 2014)

I think I'm finally going to place my order! Of course all the stuff I want is back stocked. HAHA. But yay, Nordies triple points has started today!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2014)

Hey, all of my Nordies Backordered items just shipped!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 17, 2014)

Mine too!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2014)

I got the retoucher pen today. I got the fairest shade & at first I thought it was too light, so I used a smaller amount & it blended in with my skin which was much better. The consistency is wonderful & its very light reflecting. I need to see how it wears throughout the day & if it bothers my contacts. Its beautiful used in the "c" area around the outer part of the corners of the eyes.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

Oh, [@]Medgal07[/@] any Hepburn Honey swatches for us? I caved two days ago lol but the order is still "in process" at Nordies so fingers crossed for me. Saks confirms and ships like lightning, Sephora is pretty swift, too, but Nordies, man...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 17, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Swatches of the Fallen Angel palette: http://www.britishbeautyblogger.com/2014/09/charlotte-tilbury-fallen-angel-palette.html
> 
> There are also 2 LE lip products - a KISSING lipstick and a lip lustre, both of which look gorgeous. ETA is November.


  Ooh I like all of these.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2014)

My bronze snd glow came today. The highlighter oration is completely shattered. I called Net A Porter and they said they've had a lot of issues with that and shipped me a new one, which is great. In the mean time, I watched a video on repairing shattered powders so maybe I will end up with two usable compacts, even if one is a little ugly.


----------



## brittbby (Sep 17, 2014)

I got my stuff in and have been playing with it for a couple days and it's pure love!   From top to bottom: Ecstasy blush Mixed together  Inner shade Outer shade  Dolce vita quad Retoucher in shade 3 Seduction l/g Penelope pink l/s.  They are all amazingly pigmented!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 17, 2014)

I keep thinking of Dolce Vita. Then Gucci came out with their line. And all the holiday collections are rolling out. I just don't know.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2014)

brittbby said:


> They are all amazingly pigmented!!


  Wow, everything looks SO pretty on you! I'll have to get that blush & lipstick now too. Did you like the retoucher?

  Thanks for the great swatches!


----------



## brittbby (Sep 17, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Wow, everything looks SO pretty on you! I'll have to get that blush & lipstick now too. Did you like the retoucher?  Thanks for the great swatches!


  The blush is gorgeous! I do like the retoucher! I'm still playing with it but I've noticed that because it's so thin, it doesn't crease on me which is amazing.


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

brittbby said:


> The blush is gorgeous! I do like the retoucher! I'm still playing with it but I've noticed that because it's so thin, it doesn't crease on me which is amazing.


  How do you like Penelope Pink?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Saks confirms and ships like lightning, Sephora is pretty swift, too, but Nordies, man...






Sorry AWS---I didn't take a pic when I wore it yesterday but Yazmin posted swatches here: http://www.specktra.net/t/184847/charlotte-tilbury-makeup/270


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> My bronze snd glow came today. *The highlighter oration is completely shattered.* I called Net A Porter and they said they've had a lot of issues with that and shipped me a new one, which is great. In the mean time, I watched a video on repairing shattered powders so maybe I will end up with two usable compacts, even if one is a little ugly.






Glad CS was immediately responsive!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2014)

brittbby said:


> The blush is gorgeous! I do like the retoucher! I'm still playing with it but I've noticed that because it's so thin, it doesn't crease on me which is amazing.


  I need that blush lol. I agree, it did not crease on me at all. I still feel that the lightest was a bit too white...not as natural looking as my Chanel concealer. But, I LOVED how it highlighted my upper cheekbones & "C" area.

  I'm so excited that my other items will be here this week.


----------



## Haven (Sep 17, 2014)

I really like CT products.  I am not a fan of the packaging though.  I suppose that it will grown on me.  Plus having quality products is a lot more important than the packaging.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2014)

Haven said:


> I really like CT products.  I am not a fan of the packaging though.  I suppose that it will grown on me.  Plus having quality products is a lot more important than the packaging.


  I'm curious - what do you really like from the CT line? And, did you get the retoucher?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2014)

Haven said:


> I really like CT products. * I am not a fan of the packaging though.*  I suppose that it will grown on me.  Plus having quality products is a lot more important than the packaging.






  I hear ya Haven.  I got my CT Hepburn Honey lipstick this week and the packaging reminded me of _my _grandma and I'm old enough to be a grandma myself. 



 But I LOVE the product.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Sorry[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]AWS---I didn't take a pic when I wore it yesterday but Yazmin posted swatches here:[/COLOR] http://www.specktra.net/t/184847/charlotte-tilbury-makeup/270


  Hi dear! Yes, thanks, I saw those but I think they're with a liner and a gloss. I hope everything goes ok with Nordies so I can add swatches  Edit: Finally got shipping confirmation from Nordies today. Almost a week later. Wish Sephora could carry this line


----------



## brittbby (Sep 17, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> How do you like Penelope Pink?


  It's gorgeous! My complexion is quite medium/olive and it's not too light, which is a problem I find all too often with nude lipsticks. It's a gorgeous, creamy nude pink that I think can work on a wide array of people


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 17, 2014)

brittbby said:


> It's gorgeous! My complexion is quite medium/olive and it's not too light, which is a problem I find all too often with nude lipsticks. It's a gorgeous, creamy nude pink that I think can work on a wide array of people


  Thank you Brittbby! it looks lovely.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2014)

I got the Audrey eyeliner today. I LOVE it. Its a beautiful brown on & glides right on. And by accident, they included the Champagne Diamonds eye pencil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its beautiful! It is very sparkly, but I loved it on. So did my hubs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He thought it was sexy.....so I guess that means I'll have to keep it


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 18, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I got the Audrey eyeliner today. I LOVE it. Its a beautiful brown on & glides right on. And by accident, they included the Champagne Diamonds eye pencil ompom: Its beautiful! It is very sparkly, but I loved it on. So did my hubs   He thought it was sexy.....so I guess that means I'll have to keep it


OMG!  I need this in my life!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 18, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> OMG! I need this in my life!


  Its REALLY pretty on the lid. I used just this up to the crease &  the Audrey liner - simple & stunning. Fell in love with the combo. I didn't have any fallout from it which was nice. I think it would also be pretty just under your bottom eyeliner.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Edit: Finally got shipping confirmation from Nordies today. Almost a week later. Wish Sephora could carry this line


  Oh I see AWS---if I wear it again soon I'll post a pic just for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 with liner & lip gloss!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 18, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Its REALLY pretty on the lid. I used just this up to the crease &  the Audrey liner - simple & stunning. Fell in love with the combo. I didn't have any fallout from it which was nice. I think it would also be pretty just under your bottom eyeliner.


  That's how I was going to use it under the bottom liner.  It sounds like a great combo!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I got the Audrey eyeliner today. I LOVE it. Its a beautiful brown on & glides right on. And by accident, they included the Champagne Diamonds eye pencil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  _Very_ pretty Elegant!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh I see AWS---if I wear it again soon I'll post a pic just for you :kiss:  with liner & lip gloss!!![/COLOR]


  :-D Sweet!  But I really shouldn't hassle you when I already jumped the gun and ordered it lol Bad  I wish Nordies didn't take so long to ship but I hope it will be here soon


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I wish Nordies didn't take so long to ship but I hope it will be here soon






 So I guess I can expect a pic/swatch from you?


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF] So I guess I can expect a pic/swatch from you? [/COLOR]:happydance:


please let me know what you think of it.. i think it is so cute but wonder how it will fair on my darker shade..


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 18, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> please let me know what you think of it.. i think it is so cute but wonder how it will fair on my darker shade..






Hi there Glamstylz.  I've only worn Hepburn Honey once.  It's a very nice nude, and compliments my skin tone quite well.  I know what you mean---nudes can be tough.  For reference I'm MAC NC 44.  HTHs.  If you have doubts you might one to check it out in person.  I think there might be other nudes in the line as well.  II went solely by someone's recommendation.


----------



## Glamstylz (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Glamstylz.  I've only worn Hepburn Honey once.  It's a very nice nude, and compliments my skin tone quite well.  I know what you mean---nudes can be tough.  For reference I'm [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]MAC NC 44.  HTHs.  If you have doubts you might one to check it out in person.  I think there might be other nudes in the line as well.  II went solely by someone's recommendation.[/COLOR]


  Many thanks! I often purchase things through word of mouth! I believe it is the best form of advertisement!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Hi there Glamstylz.  I've only worn Hepburn Honey once.  It's a very nice nude, and compliments my skin tone quite well.  I know what you mean---nudes can be tough.  For reference I'm [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]MAC NC 44.  HTHs.  If you have doubts you might one to check it out in person.  I think there might be other nudes in the line as well.  II went solely by someone's recommendation.[/COLOR]
> Many thanks! I often purchase things through word of mouth! I believe it is the best form of advertisement!


  Medgal linked my swatches earlier, if that helps at all.  I'm NC50 in MAC.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 19, 2014)

I got my matte lipstick in Bond Girl in the post today.  After swatching it on my hand  I felt it looked  familiar. It is very close to Tom Ford's Negligee only matte. I'll add some swatches soon when I get a chance.


----------



## pnfpn (Sep 19, 2014)

Here are swatches. I also  got So Marilyn a while ago. I got Night Crimson in my order today too.





  L-R Bond Girl, Night Crimson, So Marilyn





  L-R Bond Girl, Negligee





  L-R Night Crimson, So Marilyn, Bond Girl





  L-R Night Crimson, So Marilyn, Bond Girl, Negligee

  So Marilyn was one swipe. So pigmented and smooth. Night Crimson needed 3 swipes to get that colour. Bond Girl seems quite dry but I didn't warm it up prior to swatching so I'm hoping it'll feel better before that. I can't tell Bond Girl and Negligee apart by colour, only the finish tells me which is which.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Here are swatches. I also  got So Marilyn a while ago. I got Night Crimson in my order today too.
> 
> L-R Bond Girl, Night Crimson, So Marilyn
> 
> ...


  I need Marilyn! Its beautiful.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 19, 2014)

Joined the Hepburn honey gang today and got the feline flick !! Its literally the easiest thing to use for the cat eye flick, did it in selfridges on myself in less than a minute. It's also incredibly pigmented, here's to hoping it lasts and doesn't dry out quick. Champagne diamond is next on my list I tried it on today in my inner corners and it just brightened up my whole look. Think I will also try a blush next - most likely 'ecstasy', also want one of the film star on the go palettes, they are so cute in terms of size. My tilbury list just keeps growing


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  [COLOR=0000FF] So I guess I can expect a pic/swatch from you? [/COLOR]:happydance:


   Hopefully soon, dear one! lol  I liked the look of Negligee but I thought to myself, I'm not really crazy about my TF lipsticks so nah. Then I wore Coco Ravish again recently and it wore like a damn dream lol  But NARS has diverted my attention in a serious way


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2014)

Glamstylz said:


> Many thanks! I often purchase things through word of mouth! I believe it is the best form of advertisement!






....and these ladies are spot on w/their recs


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> *Had I seen this earlier, I would have demanded that you take that Negligee off and put on Hepburn Honey pronto! LOL!*
> 
> 
> *So glad you love it!
> ...






 I would have obeyed!  I really do love them both!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Joined the Hepburn honey gang today and got the feline flick !! Its literally the easiest thing to use for the cat eye flick, did it in selfridges on myself in less than a minute. It's also incredibly pigmented, here's to hoping it lasts and doesn't dry out quick. Champagne diamond is next on my list I tried it on today in my inner corners and it just brightened up my whole look. Think I will also try a blush next - most likely 'ecstasy', also want one of the film star on the go palettes, they are so cute in terms of size. My tilbury list just keeps growing






Welcome to the Hepburn Honey gang!!!!   I'll have  to look into Feline Flick!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 19, 2014)

The Hepburn Honey gang! lol


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2014)

Got my goodies today. Love the Dolce Vita eye palette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Guess I am NOT a bitch, cause Bitch Perfect did not work on my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It looked like I didn't apply any lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I like the lip liner Pillow Talk a lot. It makes the lips even & flawless looking & natural.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 19, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies today. Love the Dolce Vita eye palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  glad you like dolce vita
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i was so nervous about the pop shade but it really sets a look apart, happy experimenting


----------



## Haven (Sep 19, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I'm curious - what do you really like from the CT line? And, did you get the retoucher?


  I have three lipsticks that I like: Penelope Pink, Bitch Perfect and Nude Kate.  I don't plan on buying any more CT lipsticks b/c I would rather invest my $$ in the new NARS lippies - which I know you can understand.

  I have one blush that I like called First Love.  I am interested in Love Glow, Ecstasy, and Sex on Fire, but I haven't purchased any of those yet.

  I have a love/hate relationship with the Dolce Vita quad.  I love all of the shades except the "pop" shade which I hate.  I find those types of shades hard to wear and can irritate contact lenses.  I don't mind glitter, but I don't like this glitter shadow formula.  I am also not a fan of the glitter shades in the TF palettes.  Therefore I have resisted buying more CT palettes b/c almost all of them have a glitter shade.  I may (will probably) cave later on and get another one.  In the meantime I am spending time trying to find dupes for the CT shades in the new MUFE range.

  I haven't tried the retoucher b/c I have too many products like this already in use/rotation.  I know that I will try it at some point in the future.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 19, 2014)

Haven said:


> I have three lipsticks that I like: Penelope Pink, Bitch Perfect and Nude Kate.  I don't plan on buying any more CT lipsticks b/c I would rather invest my $$ in the new NARS lippies - which I know you can understand.
> 
> I have one blush that I like called First Love.  I am interested in Love Glow, Ecstasy, and Sex on Fire, but I haven't purchased any of those yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks hun! How does Nude Kate look on you? I would rather put my $ in Nars as well


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies today. Love the Dolce Vita eye palette
> 
> 
> 
> ...






How odd a product.  Are you taking it back?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Joined the Hepburn honey gang today and got the* feline flick !! Its literally the easiest thing to use for the cat eye flick,* did it in selfridges on myself in less than a minute. It's also incredibly pigmented, here's to hoping it lasts and doesn't dry out quick. Champagne diamond is next on my list I tried it on today in my inner corners and it just brightened up my whole look. Think I will also try a blush next - most likely 'ecstasy', also want one of the film star on the go palettes, they are so cute in terms of size. My tilbury list just keeps growing


    I was intrigued so I ordered Feline Flick and the Wonderglow primer, which I hope doesn't break me out---heard good things about it!


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I was intrigued so I ordered Feline Flick and the Wonderglow primer, which I hope doesn't break me out---heard good things about it![/COLOR]


  Giving it a test drive today, I always find with felt tip liners that they stop working as well if u use them on top of eyeshadow think they must get clogged. Applied it an hour ago and it's super black gona see how it holds up for the rest of the day I normally use the urban decay perversion liquid liner, but again it was super quick to do a really nice cat eye, much easier and so much control compared to my perversion liquid liner


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 20, 2014)

My Bitch Perfect should arrive today. I hope I love it.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 20, 2014)

Hepburn honey ️


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> My Bitch Perfect should arrive today. I hope I love it.
> Awesome Lex!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *xfarrax*
> ...


   Beautiful----looks like HH was made for your lips!!!  Looks rose-gold on you---love it!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: T[COLOR=0000FF]hanks for the feedback!  I'm so excited to get it![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Awesome Lex!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Beautiful----looks like HH was made for your lips!!!  Looks rose-gold on you---love it!!![/COLOR]


  Feline flick held up amazingly well, way better than my loreal super liner and urban decay perversion, I find the perversion liquid liner to be a bit too shiny for my liking, whereas this one is straight up intense Matt black.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 21, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> *Feline flick held up amazingly well,* way better than my loreal super liner and urban decay perversion, I find the perversion liquid liner to be a bit too shiny for my liking, whereas this one is straight up intense Matt black.






Oh that's so awesome Xfarrax.  Now I'm _really _looking forward to getting it.


----------



## EllaS (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry if I missed this, but do we know yet when the Matte Revolution lipsticks will be available in the US? We still don't have the beach sticks or filmstars on the go either. Not that I'm impatient 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I think I read that the holiday eyeshadow palette is due out in November (not sure if that's UK only) so I thought the lippies might release before that.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 21, 2014)

I think the Beach Sticks are available on Net-a-Porter but there's the shipping cost, as well as Charlotte Tilbury site.  I really want to try the matte lipsticks but I don't want to pay so much shipping!


----------



## EllaS (Sep 21, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I really want to try the matte lipsticks but I don't want to pay so much shipping!


  Ah good point I forgot about Net-a-Porter. I was thinking of Nordstrom and Beautylish. Yeah as much as I want to try the matte lipsticks, I'm not willing to pay international shipping rates. So, patience patience patience


----------



## Butterscotch (Sep 21, 2014)

Suddenly, I've gotten on this kick about "patent leather" lips...glossy lips with no shimmer.

  I noticed that many of CT's Lip Lustres seem not to have shimmer. I'm interested in buying a few.


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my experience with the wonder glow. I've been playing around with it for about a week and unfortunately I have not had such a great time with it. When I use it under foundation it accentuates my pores and the tiny bumps on my skin. It also makes the foundation wear off quickly. On top of foundation, I get better results. It gives a lovely glow but it fades quickly and takes my foundation with it. Mixed in with foundation is almost pointless for me. The "glow" disappears. Maybe it just doesn't mix well with the foundations I use (chanel perfection lumiere and dior star). I suspect it may pair better with CT's foundation. I had high hopes.The way the package was written it makes it seem like there is actual fairy dust in it.


----------



## jamiedeng (Sep 22, 2014)

thank you!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 22, 2014)

Quick swatches! I've been so very busy this week, I haven't really had time to try my new stuff out really: here's quick photos/ swatches (swatched one time) of Bitch Perfect. I love the pigmentation. Can't wait to actually wear it. I'm a true NC45 and the swatches were taken in natural lighting


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Hi ladies. I just wanted to share my experience with the wonder glow. I've been playing around with it for about a week and unfortunately I have not had such a great time with it. When I use it under foundation it accentuates my pores and the tiny bumps on my skin. It also makes the foundation wear off quickly. On top of foundation, I get better results. It gives a lovely glow but it fades quickly and takes my foundation with it. Mixed in with foundation is almost pointless for me. The "glow" disappears. Maybe it just doesn't mix well with the foundations I use (chanel perfection lumiere and dior star). I suspect it may pair better with CT's foundation. I had high hopes.The way the package was written it makes it seem like there is actual fairy dust in it.






Oh no----so not happy to hear this because I ordered it, but I totally appreciate you sharing your experience. I also use Chanel PL & PLV.  I'll let you know how it works out for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


>


  Oh that's really pretty Alexis!  Thanks for swatching!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> How odd a product.  Are you taking it back?








 I have no idea why it barely shows up on me! Yep, I sent it back. Darn!

  Sorry I'm so late in responding...just now catching up

  I posted pics of me wearing a GORGEOUS red lipstick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




page 82 in the Nars Audacious lipstick thread. Carmen is my new love in red lipsticks


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


>


Thats SO beautiful on you! That doesn't even look like the lipstick I got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 crazy. I wish mine would have looked like that.


----------



## Anitavino (Sep 22, 2014)

I purchased La Dolce Vita last week and have worn it every day and someone always compliments my eyes.  I'm thinking worth every penny!!  I got the Ecstasy blush to go with it.  It's pretty, but I swatched it next to Nars Deep Throat and in my opinion it's a dupe.

  I also got the eyebrow stick.  Very easy to use, perfect color for me.  I like it.  

  Next on my list to try are the lipsticks and liners.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have no idea why it barely shows up on me! Yep, I sent it back. Darn!
> 
> Sorry I'm so late in responding...just now catching up
> 
> ...






Ahoy!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Running right over.  I've only ordered one so far-----Charlotte!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Ahoy!!!!  :yaay: Running right over.  I've only ordered one so far-----Charlotte![/COLOR]


   I was wondering why you weren't with us over there ;-)


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 22, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I was wondering why you weren't with us over there ;-)


  She was afraid of going down THAT rabbit hole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The thing is, she will look fabulous in any of them


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> She was afraid of going down THAT rabbit hole :haha:   The thing is, she will look fabulous in any of them :nods:


  Absolutely


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :hug:    :thud:  [COLOR=0000FF]Oh no----so not happy to hear this because I ordered it, but I totally appreciate you sharing your experience. I also use Chanel PL & PLV.  I'll let you know how it works out for me.[/COLOR]


  I'll look forward to hearing what you think. I really hope you have a better experience. And if you do maybe I'll pick up a tip on how I could make it work for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> She was afraid of going down THAT rabbit hole
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Starting to feel like I have a fan club----gather around ---group hug!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> I'll look forward to hearing what you think. I really hope you have a better experience. And if you do maybe I'll pick up a tip on how I could make it work for me.






It should arrive Thursday & I'll try it by Friday.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I was on the slow bus w/the NARS lippies---oh and I was busy hauling TF Fall & jewelry.[/COLOR]     :lol:  [COLOR=0000FF]Just call me chicken little!!!   Well thank you doll[/COLOR]:frenz:     :haha: [COLOR=0000FF] Starting to feel like I have a fan club----gather [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]around ---group hug!![/COLOR]:grouphug:


   You do! The Medgal07 Appreciation society lol


----------



## saeyou (Sep 23, 2014)

From all the reviews I've read/seen online this collection looks AMAZING. Unfortunately the hole in my wallet will look just as amazing..


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 23, 2014)

Wearing Bitch Perfect. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a bit disappointed I've already had to reapply it twice today though...


----------



## walkingdead (Sep 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Wearing Bitch Perfect. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a bit disappointed I've already had to reapply it twice today though...


  Perfection!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Wearing Bitch Perfect. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a bit disappointed I've already had to reapply it twice today though...


  Thats absolutely BEAUTIFUL on you dear! The shade really works for you. I'm so sad it didn't look like that on me.  You are so darn beautiful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> You do! The Medgal07 Appreciation society lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Wearing Bitch Perfect. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a bit disappointed I've already had to reapply it twice today though...


 You look absolutely stunning----too bad about the short wear-time on the lippie, but it looks like it's worth it on you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2014)

I just tried the *CT Filmstar Bronze & Glow* for the first time and I LOVE it.  Very easy application of both---I prefer this powder version over my TF Shade & illuminate which is cream.  The powder form is just easier to apply when you're in a hurry,  The illuminator requires only light application, it gives an amazing glow and it lasted > 8 hrs., so far.  This purchase was well worth the cost for me.


----------



## MooseMoose (Sep 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I just tried the *CT Filmstar Bronze & Glow* for the first time and I LOVE it.  Very easy application of both---I prefer this powder version over my TF Shade & illuminate which is cream.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The powder form is just easier to apply when you're in a hurry,  The illuminator requires only light application, it gives an amazing glow and it lasted > 8 hrs., so far.  This purchase was well worth the cost for me.[/COLOR]


  Yay!! So glad to hear a glowing review, if I get anything from her line it will be this (except the matte lipsticks if/when they come too the US, Glaston-berry is beautiful)!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]You look absolutely stunning----too bad about the short wear-time on the lippie, but it looks like it's worth it on you!!![/COLOR]





elegant-one said:


> Thats absolutely BEAUTIFUL on you dear! The shade really works for you. I'm so sad it didn't look like that on me.  You are so darn beautiful!


   Thanks ladies! I really do love the color. I just wish it lasted through the day longer. I'm happy with the formula, and now I'm ready to try more!


----------



## Anitavino (Sep 23, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Wearing Bitch Perfect. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a bit disappointed I've already had to reapply it twice today though...
> 
> Gorge!!!  It's okay to reapply.  You get the chance to verify how faboo you look!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 23, 2014)

Hahaha thank you!


----------



## CrysnMakeup (Sep 23, 2014)

I love a brand that still appreciates luxury!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 24, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Wearing Bitch Perfect. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a bit disappointed I've already had to reapply it twice today though...


  Gorgeous.


----------



## riverchild27 (Sep 24, 2014)

Has anyone tried the Light Wonder foundation?  I think I will, but haven't heard/seen any reviews of it yet.  I'm hoping to try the lipsticks and blush, but with no counter near me am waiting.


----------



## IHughes (Sep 24, 2014)

I've reviewed it, I even did a longevity test. It's a lovely light foundation and glowy!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2014)

When I was Neiman Marcus a couple of weeks ago for their fashion week I had my makeup done by a super nice rep from Kevyn Aucoin from England. I asked her about this CT line. She told me it is the same product as Aucoin offers. She showed me the liner pen from both companies and they were exact even in the packaging. Great makeup from both companies. Yet, when she showed me the wonderglow it matched a Aucoin product exactly too. Guess there is a pending lawsuit concerning this issue. So for those of you unable to find a product for CT, please consider checking Aucoin line. The eyeshadows, and mascara are the same too.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2014)

ashievic said:


> When I was Neiman Marcus a couple of weeks ago for their fashion week I had my makeup done by a super nice rep from Kevyn Aucoin from England. I asked her about this CT line. She told me it is the same product as Aucoin offers. She showed me the liner pen from both companies and they were exact even in the packaging. Great makeup from both companies. Yet, when she showed me the wonderglow it matched a Aucoin product exactly too. Guess there is a pending lawsuit concerning this issue. So for those of you unable to find a product for CT, please consider checking Aucoin line. The eyeshadows, and mascara are the same too.


   Wow.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 25, 2014)

ashievic said:


> When I was Neiman Marcus a couple of weeks ago for their fashion week I had my makeup done by a super nice rep from Kevyn Aucoin from England. I asked her about this CT line. She told me it is the same product as Aucoin offers. She showed me the liner pen from both companies and they were exact even in the packaging. Great makeup from both companies. Yet, when she showed me the wonderglow it matched a Aucoin product exactly too. Guess there is a pending lawsuit concerning this issue. So for those of you unable to find a product for CT, please consider checking Aucoin line. The eyeshadows, and mascara are the same too.


  Interesting! Now that I think about it, there are definitely some uncanny similarities. Their liner pens are exactly the same; difference is the packaging color. And the product that KA has that is similar to Wonderglow is the Celestial Lighting Fluid. Crazy, I never considered/noticed this. I will say, IMO, KA's eyeshadows (in the duo's, I've never tried the singles or palettes) are AMAZING and superior to the quality of CT's eyeshadows (but then again, maybe they'd be similar if CT had single/duo shadows). I also think the blushes from KA are superior as well... just being honest!


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 25, 2014)

Temptalia on Filmstar   http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-filmstar-bronze-glow-review-photos-swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Interesting! Now that I think about it, there are definitely some uncanny similarities. Their liner pens are exactly the same; difference is the packaging color. And the product that KA has that is similar to Wonderglow is the Celestial Lighting Fluid. Crazy, I never considered/noticed this. I will say, IMO, KA's eyeshadows (in the duo's, I've never tried the singles or palettes) are AMAZING and superior to the quality of CT's eyeshadows (but then again, maybe they'd be similar if CT had single/duo shadows). I also think the blushes from KA are superior as well... just being honest!


  I agree about the KA eyeshadow duos, the texture & pigmentation is amazing. I haven't bought any yet, but I have the duo with the Auburn shade in my cart. Its gorgeous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

ashievic said:


> When I was Neiman Marcus a couple of weeks ago for their fashion week I had my makeup done by a super nice rep from Kevyn Aucoin from England. I asked her about this CT line. She told me it is the same product as Aucoin offers. She showed me the liner pen from both companies and they were exact even in the packaging. Great makeup from both companies. Yet, when she showed me the wonderglow it matched a Aucoin product exactly too. Guess there is a pending lawsuit concerning this issue. So for those of you unable to find a product for CT, please consider checking Aucoin line. The eyeshadows, and mascara are the same too.


   Oh no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That would be most unfortunate.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-filmstar-bronze-glow-review-photos-swatches


    I've used this everyday since I purchased it.  I love it!  I just got the Wonderglow Beauty Flash Primer and the Feline Flick but I've not yet tried them.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2014)

The lady from England has worked for Aucoin forever. I guess years ago CT was deeply involved in the Aucoin line. Again, the products do appear very much the same. Great stuff from both lines.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 25, 2014)

"Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery."  I suppose Kevyn Aucoin and Tom Ford disagree.


----------



## StormyHiccups (Sep 25, 2014)

this all looks pretty. i think ill get some! (like i really need more makeup anyways. lol)


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 25, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Wearing Bitch Perfect. I absolutely LOVE it. I'm a bit disappointed I've already had to reapply it twice today though...


  Wow! That bitch is perfect. Sorry, I couldn't help it. Lol. It looks great on you. How long did it wear on you before you had to reapply?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 25, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Wow! That bitch is perfect. Sorry, I couldn't help it. Lol. It looks great on you. How long did it wear on you before you had to reapply?


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 25, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> Wow! That bitch is perfect. Sorry, I couldn't help it. Lol. It looks great on you. How long did it wear on you before you had to reapply?


   Hahahahaha! Honestly it only lasted me 3.5 hours. And that was with no food or drink. I'm going to test for longevity again tomorrow.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been using the filmstar set every day since I received it too. It is so easy and flattering. I just purchased the golden goddess quad and barbarella brown from Nordstrom. I have pretty high expectations at this point haha. Especially since I was underwhelmed by the NARS dual intensity shadows.


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 25, 2014)

elegant-one said:


>


  I just want to say…. I L O V E your new avi! It's radiating; you're beautiful! <3


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

iLoveBees said:


> I'll look forward to hearing what you think. I really hope you have a better experience. And if you do maybe I'll pick up a tip on how I could make it work for me.


 I wore the WonderGlow Beauty Flash Primer today under my foundation--Chanel Perfection Lumiére and the "glow" was immediately apparent.  I was reminded of the
   way that I ook w/ MAC Face & Body but glowing, not quite as dewy as w/F & B.  I set my foundation w/Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Powder and set that with 
   Skindinâvia finishing spray.  My foundation held up as usual and the "glow" lasted quite a while too.  I was busy so I wasn't looking w/too critical an eye but I'm pleased 
   so far.  I'm eager to wear it regularly to get a better sense for its performance.

   Have you tried it since you posted your experience?  I don't recall if you used a setting powder or finishing spray.  Might that be the difference?  I'll let you know what
   happens over time with it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I've been using the filmstar set every day since I received it too. It is so easy and flattering. I just purchased the golden goddess quad and barbarella brown from Nordstrom. I have pretty high expectations at this point haha. Especially since I was underwhelmed by the NARS dual intensity shadows.


 Yay Alysse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm glad you're loving it too!!!


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 26, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Hahahahaha! Honestly it only lasted me 3.5 hours. And that was with no food or drink. I'm going to test for longevity again tomorrow.


  3.5 hours? Oof. The color is really pretty though.


----------



## iLoveBees (Sep 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I wore the WonderGlow Beauty Flash Primer today under my foundation--Chanel Perfection Lumiére and the "glow" was immediately apparent.  I was reminded of the
> way that I ook w/ MAC Face & Body but glowing, not quite as dewy as w/F & B.  I set my foundation w/Chanel Les Beiges Healthy Glow Powder and set that with
> Skindinâvia finishing spray.  My foundation held up as usual and the "glow" lasted quite a while too.  I was busy so I wasn't looking w/too critical an eye but I'm pleased
> so far.  I'm eager to wear it regularly to get a better sense for its performance.
> ...


  Thank you!! Ya know, I don't normally use a setting powder or setting spray so I didn't even think of that (but duh!). I do have the les beiges powder and I'll definitely try it.  I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> I just want to say…. I L O V E your new avi! It's radiating; you're beautiful! <3








 aww, you are SO sweet! Thanks for saying that my dear


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 26, 2014)

Purchased bedroom black eyeliner, it's doing well so far


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, I'm not loving Hepburn Honey.   I don’t really like the feel of the packaging and it felt very drying on my lips.  The colour was not what I was hoping it would be at all. I wish it looked more like Fabzilla's swatch.  I'll try it once more and decide what I'm going to do.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :sigh:   Hepburn Honey day two, with a balm underneath today. Looks more beige at home and more pink at work under fluorescent lighting  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  I usually give away makeup but I really wanted to return this at first. I'll try to make it work.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Sep 28, 2014)

ashievic said:


> When I was Neiman Marcus a couple of weeks ago for their fashion week I had my makeup done by a super nice rep from Kevyn Aucoin from England. I asked her about this CT line. She told me it is the same product as Aucoin offers. She showed me the liner pen from both companies and they were exact even in the packaging. Great makeup from both companies. Yet, when she showed me the wonderglow it matched a Aucoin product exactly too. Guess there is a pending lawsuit concerning this issue. So for those of you unable to find a product for CT, please consider checking Aucoin line. The eyeshadows, and mascara are the same too.


I actually have both products, the CT Wonderglow and the KA Celestial liquid highlighter .... swatched them on the back of my hand and I have to say they are pretty much identical. If you have one, you probably don't need the other, unless you prefer the plastic tube CT uses to the tall pump bottle of KAs product.

  If anything, the KA may have the tiniest bit less shimmer (or at least smaller shimmer particles). I was pretty surprised. I hadn't heard CT had anything to do with the development of the Aucoin line, but I guess it's possible. However, the CT product is made in Switzerland; KA in NY. 

  Kind of funny how I would never have slathered the KA highlighter all over my face the way I've done with the Wonderglow, though!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 28, 2014)

One of my favorite Youtubers,The Raeviewer, posted a review video of the line.  She's the one that got me into Tom Ford.

  http://youtu.be/xup7xBPp8WQ


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2014)

The lady from England told me Ms. Tilberry was very involved with Kevyn Aucoin, and I was told they worked together. This lady has been with KA pretty much her entire professional life, as in worked on corporate to SA, travels the literally the world for KA. Again, both super products. Lipstick formula is exactly the same as well as colors. Who knew???? She was not trashing CT products. Just sharing they are pretty much identical and interchangeable.


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 28, 2014)

I would have thought if anything the lawsuit would be between tom ford and CT, the CT palettes are extremely similar to the tom ford with the whole glittery pop shade, except smaller and in different packaging. I guess she drew inspiration from things she worked with regularly. Anyhow she has an amazing makeup line with some unique products which I don't think are replicas of other lines


----------



## EllaS (Sep 28, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> I usually give away makeup but I really wanted to return this at first. I'll try to make it work.


  Sorry Hepburn Honey was a disappointment. This was on my list but it's backordered so I've been waiting. It does differ a lot from Fabzilla's swatch on you, I agree. But I think it looks nice though! Did the balm underneath help with the drying?


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Sorry Hepburn Honey was a disappointment. This was on my list but it's backordered so I've been waiting. It does differ a lot from Fabzilla's swatch on you, I agree. But I think it looks nice though! Did the balm underneath help with the drying?


   Hello Thank you  I figured with my pigmented lips it would look different but it was still very far off. Perhaps I should try MAC's Lip Erase.  It looked ok to me at first at home, a sweet beige shade, but after about an hour, although it still *felt* creamy over the balm, my lips *looked* really flaky. I'll exfoliate and try again! Do you have access to these so you can test them? I usually have to buy "blind".


----------



## EllaS (Sep 28, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Do you have access to these so you can test them? I usually have to buy "blind".


  I don't have MAC Lip Erase but it may be worth trying. I have Guerlain's KissKiss Liplift primer which I use whenever I have a lipstick that emphasizes flakiness. But TBH I've found that if a lippy is prone to showing flaking or looking patchy, it's going to be too high maintenance and I'm always going to be wanting to look in a mirror to make sure it doesn't look a mess. Still, worth a try before returning!

  No, I don't have access to try these products before buying either. Buying blind is tough. All we can do is rely on swatches and try to buy from a place that has a good return policy (though I'm like you - returning is usually a last resort reserved for products I wouldn't even give away LOL).


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

EllaS said:


> I don't have MAC Lip Erase but it may be worth trying. I have Guerlain's KissKiss Liplift primer which I use whenever I have a lipstick that emphasizes flakiness. But TBH I've found that if a lippy is prone to showing flaking or looking patchy, it's going to be too high maintenance and I'm always going to be wanting to look in a mirror to make sure it doesn't look a mess. Still, worth a try before returning!  No, I don't have access to try these products before buying either. Buying blind is tough. All we can do is rely on swatches and try to buy from a place that has a good return policy (though I'm like you - returning is usually a last resort reserved for products I wouldn't even give away LOL).


  It's tough!  I've used it three times now so no giving away or returning.   It looked ok the first afternoon I wore it but for the price "ok" doesn't cut it and I did check it in the mirror twice, which I usually don't have to do.  I'll try it with a couple liners and play around a bit out of sheer curiosity.  This is more manipulation than I'm used to lol only with MAC's Cherish have I ever tried so hard with a lipstick.  There are lots more positive reviews out there, though.


----------



## EllaS (Sep 28, 2014)

Does anyone find their Colour Chameleon pencils fade quite a bit? Here's a quick eye using Amber Haze. And it looks fine. But honestly the color fades before I've even got my mascara on. Even after I finish the eye I have to go back and pop more onto the lid. Then it fades substantially over the subsequent hours.

  I laughed a little when the RAEviewer said Amber Haze is likely to be "too much" for daytime and is probably better suited for night. The reason none of these pencils is "too much" on me is because the color fades so much! Also, I've noticed if I blend with a brush, the finish is much less metallic. I don't personally like the way it looks blended (tends to look muddy on me) so I'm still working out the best way to use these.

  Please excuse the naked brows  Just threw on a quickie Sunday eye.


----------



## EllaS (Sep 28, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> There are lots more positive reviews out there, though.


  I definitely feel your frustration. I've bought a few lipsticks myself that I thought were a sure thing based on the rave reviews only to find the formula was awful on me. Would doing a thinner application with a lip brush help at all? Or maybe blend it with another nude or put a gloss on top? I hope you're able to make it work for you!

  Edit: Try dabbing lip balm on top of it with your finger rather than putting it underneath and just rub your lips together a bit and see if it helps. This has been somewhat successful for me in the past.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

EllaS said:


> I definitely feel your frustration. I've bought a few lipsticks myself that I thought were a sure thing based on the rave reviews only to find the formula was awful on me. Would doing a thinner application with a lip brush help at all? Or maybe blend it with another nude or put a gloss on top? I hope you're able to make it work for you!


  Thanks for the suggestions. I'll experiment some more. Just tried it on again and it started to wear away within an hour of no pressing my lips together and no eating and drinking lol what a trip ;-)


----------



## EllaS (Sep 28, 2014)

awickedshape said:


> Just tried it on again and it started to wear away within an hour of no pressing my lips together and no eating and drinking lol what a trip ;-)


  Ugh. That's terrible. This is how the YSL Rouge Voluptes and Babydoll Kiss & Blush's wear on me. And I bought FOUR K&B's (blind)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe someone here who has this lippy can offer you some additional suggestions.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 28, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Ugh. That's terrible. This is how the YSL Rouge Voluptes and Babydoll Kiss & Blush's wear on me. And I bought FOUR K&B's (blind)!    Maybe someone here who has this lippy can offer you some additional suggestions.


  Ouch! I've been there. I like the RVs and love the RV shines! Go figure lol I haven't heard any complaints so I'm hoping this is just my experience so it can work well for others.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Does anyone find their Colour Chameleon pencils fade quite a bit? Here's a quick eye using Amber Haze. And it looks fine. But honestly the color fades before I've even got my mascara on. Even after I finish the eye I have to go back and pop more onto the lid. Then it fades substantially over the subsequent hours.
> 
> I laughed a little when the RAEviewer said Amber Haze is likely to be "too much" for daytime and is probably better suited for night. The reason none of these pencils is "too much" on me is because the color fades so much! Also, I've noticed if I blend with a brush, the finish is much less metallic. I don't personally like the way it looks blended (tends to look muddy on me) so I'm still working out the best way to use these.
> 
> Please excuse the naked brows  Just threw on a quickie Sunday eye.


Fade or no fade, that shade is simply beautiful on you! Makes your eye color pop. I didn't have any issues with mine, but then I don't ever have fading/creasing issues for some reason.


----------



## EllaS (Sep 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Fade or no fade, that shade is simply beautiful on you! Makes your eye color pop. I didn't have any issues with mine, but then I don't ever have fading/creasing issues for some reason.


  Aww thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I definitely can have fading issues although I recently switch primers (used to use Urban Decay Primer Potion; now using Dior Backstage Eye Primer) and that helped with other shadows fading but less so with these. Today when I put it on I was just a little less precious with it and popped on quite a bit extra over the center of the lid and that has seemed to help with longevity. I do like the colors a lot and I am such a one-and-done eyeshadow kind of girl so these sticks are right up my alley  ;-)


----------



## alexisweaver (Sep 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Fade or no fade, that shade is simply beautiful on you! Makes your eye color pop. I didn't have any issues with mine, *but then I don't ever have fading/creasing issues for some reason.*


  Same here!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 28, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Same here!


  I guess thats great for us


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 29, 2014)

My face is fully tilbury today. Got a liberal amount of the film star bronze and glow on, barbarella brown in my water liner and bit smudged on my upper lash line. Got the feline cat flick liner on top too and will add Hepburn honey later too.


----------



## LiliV (Sep 29, 2014)

I wasn't interested in anything from this line for the longest time (sometimes I ignore brands bc you just can't buy EVERYTHING lol) but I totally changed my mind! I want Penelope Pink lipstick, Pillow Talk liner and the Dolce Vita quad!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 29, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Does anyone find their Colour Chameleon pencils fade quite a bit? Here's a quick eye using Amber Haze. And it looks fine. But honestly the color fades before I've even got my mascara on. Even after I finish the eye I have to go back and pop more onto the lid. Then it fades substantially over the subsequent hours.
> 
> I laughed a little when the RAEviewer said Amber Haze is likely to be "too much" for daytime and is probably better suited for night. The reason none of these pencils is "too much" on me is because the color fades so much! Also, I've noticed if I blend with a brush, the finish is much less metallic. I don't personally like the way it looks blended (tends to look muddy on me) so I'm still working out the best way to use these.
> 
> Please excuse the naked brows  Just threw on a quickie Sunday eye.


 
  It looks nice on you


----------



## Isabel Lx (Sep 29, 2014)

looks very nice 

  but yeah, same here. And for the price .... I was expecting more i guess ... I've also seen a lot of mixed reviews about the beach sticks which makes me wonder about the formula for stick products ...
  Don't get me wrong they look really nice but once applied .. I don't know ... I was expecting more

  the eye shadow quads though ... yeah I'm a sucker for pretty things!!!

  Anyway will be popping over Selfridges this weekend to have a look at the new matte lipsticks

  Has anyone tried any of them yet?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 30, 2014)

LiliV said:


> I wasn't interested in anything from this line for the longest time (sometimes I ignore brands bc you just can't buy EVERYTHING lol) but I totally changed my mind! I want Penelope Pink lipstick, Pillow Talk liner and the Dolce Vita quad!


  I'm still haven't tried any of the color products and I'm still debating what to buy.  I'm considering the Dolce Vita set from Nordstrom which contains all these products plus more.  I'm leaning toward a set because I'm so indecisive and want to try a bunch of products.  I'm iffy on the Penelope Pink on me though.


----------



## Isabel Lx (Sep 30, 2014)

Love the dolce vita quad.  If you can afford it I would say go for it.let us know your thoughts if you do get it  I am hopping to catch the gravitas palette from mac and couple other things or else I would be jumping at the sets.  Hum .... I wonder if I've bee  good enough this year for Santa do give me a nice present ??? Lol


----------



## xfarrax (Sep 30, 2014)

Used the dolce vita palette today (lightest shade) with tempting eyeshadow , loved the eye look and used some mac uninterrupted in the crease. Also used the darkest shade only slightly to deepen slightly on outer corners. I have my eye on another palette now most definitely either the purple one (can't remember the name), the sophisticate or the rock chick lets hope I get lucky for my birthday this October


----------



## Isabel Lx (Sep 30, 2014)

Hope you do!!!!  If not ... there is always Christmas!!!!!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 30, 2014)

@EllaS The chameleon pencil in Amber Haze literally stayed all day on my lids. I absolutely loved it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 1, 2014)

This may be a really silly question (it actually definitely is)...but... How do y'all sharpen the rock n kohl eyeliner?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 1, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> This may be a really silly question (it actually definitely is)...but... How do y'all sharpen the rock n kohl eyeliner?


  I bought the CT pencil sharpener


----------



## saeyou (Oct 1, 2014)

Definitely adding some of her products to my christmas list this year!


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 1, 2014)

I use the mac double barrel sharpener it works fine


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey guys! Wow I haven't posted on Specktra in years lol... Thought I'd do so now! Does anyone have reviews on the foundation? I'm tempted to buy it but have no idea what color I should get! For reference, I wear Dior's nude BB cream in shade 002 and it is a perfect match.

  Also, I'm waiting for Bitch Perfect, Penelope Pink, Pillow Talk and Pink Venus to arrive at my house any day now... Do you guys think these colors go well for a fair skintone with sort of yellow/olive undertones? Nudes rarely work for me but I thought I would give em a try!


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 3, 2014)

Well, I received my lipsticks before anyone bothered answering hah so here are some pics.. The darker (bottom) shade is Bitch Perfect and the lighter one is Penelope Pink. I used pillow talk liner for both of them!

  Also, I took these in daylight and they are true to color.  Don't mind my sloppy lip lining on the bitch perfect pic..


----------



## Glam Makeup (Oct 3, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Those look so nice, I definitely want to check a few shades. Probably bronzed one first for green eyes...[/quote


----------



## Glam Makeup (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi there I'm new to Specktra! Was just wondering how much should Makeup Artists charge if working with a Photographer?


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 3, 2014)

Glam Makeup said:


> Hi there I'm new to Specktra! Was just wondering how much should Makeup Artists charge if working with a Photographer?


  Welcome! That a nice question, but in the wrong thread! If you search around you may find the appropriate thread to discuss that. 

  Hope you have a great experience here!!


----------



## laurenxox12 (Oct 4, 2014)

I need the Dolce Vita quad for sure. The thing I love about CT website it's that each item is swatched on different skin tones so you have an idea for yourself.


----------



## mimi0701 (Oct 4, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Well, I received my lipsticks before anyone bothered answering hah so here are some pics.. The darker (bottom) shade is Bitch Perfect and the lighter one is Penelope Pink. I used pillow talk liner for both of them!
> 
> Also, I took these in daylight and they are true to color.  Don't mind my sloppy lip lining on the bitch perfect pic..


Those colors look beautiful on you. I've been trying to resist B*tch Perfect and now I see I'm going to have to buy it.


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 4, 2014)

mimi0701 said:


> Those colors look beautiful on you. I've been trying to resist B*tch Perfect and now I see I'm going to have to buy it.


  Aw thanks!! I love both equally, Im actually shocked that they both go well with my skintone, that rarely happens lol.


----------



## missha (Oct 4, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Well, I received my lipsticks before anyone bothered answering hah so here are some pics.. The darker (bottom) shade is Bitch Perfect and the lighter one is Penelope Pink. I used pillow talk liner for both of them!
> 
> Also, I took these in daylight and they are true to color.  Don't mind my sloppy lip lining on the bitch perfect pic..


  Penelope Pink looks stunning on you! Of course Bitch Perfect looks gorgeous too but wow that Penelope Pink.... I never even considered it and now I want it! You have a beautifully shaped lips btw


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 4, 2014)

missha said:


> Penelope Pink looks stunning on you! Of course Bitch Perfect looks gorgeous too but wow that Penelope Pink.... I never even considered it and now I want it! You have a beautifully shaped lips btw


   Oh gosh you're too sweet lol.. Thank you!! I always hated my upper lip as it is so small compared to the bottom, so I've been trying to play around with liners to make them appear larger, but your compliment makes me feel pretty confident in how they are already! I also expected to love bitch perfect more than penelope pink but I think it's the opposite now after trying both!  I really want nude kate and stoned rose now, I have so many reds, bright pinks and purples that I need to have some softer neutrals/nudes


----------



## Haven (Oct 4, 2014)

Now I am debating a couple more of her ls and a liner.  I still am hesitant about another quad b/c of the pop glitter shade.  Does anyone have suggestions of how to make those shades work the best?


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 4, 2014)

Apply with a finger, maybe use a sticky glitter base before applying so they'll stay on better.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Oct 4, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Well, I received my lipsticks before anyone bothered answering hah so here are some pics.. The darker (bottom) shade is Bitch Perfect and the lighter one is Penelope Pink. I used pillow talk liner for both of them!
> 
> Also, I took these in daylight and they are true to color.  Don't mind my sloppy lip lining on the bitch perfect pic..


  I've heard so many amazing things about this lipstick! I need Dolce Vita too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Well, I received my lipsticks before anyone bothered answering hah so here are some pics.. The darker (bottom) shade is Bitch Perfect and the lighter one is Penelope Pink. I used pillow talk liner for both of them!
> 
> Also, I took these in daylight and they are true to color.  Don't mind my sloppy lip lining on the bitch perfect pic..


  Beautiful----looks like those shades were just made for you!!!



ENJOY!!!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 7, 2014)

Does anyone own the Rock Chic eyeshadow quad and the Tom Ford Ice Princess or was it Queen from last year holiday? I would to know how close these are to each other. I own the TF and the darkest leans towards blue rather then dark gray. But the other colors between the two sets seem to pretty close. Also is the Purple quad like TF Lavender Lust or close to it? I hate to purchase for just one different color.....in a quad from something I already own.


----------



## makeupocd (Oct 7, 2014)

Sabrina did a comparison of CT Rock Chick to TF She Wolf  - scroll down the post to see
  http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2014/09/a-first-look-at-charlotte-tilbury.html


----------



## ashievic (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks so much !!!! I own She Wolf, and I never thought of comparing those two.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Oct 8, 2014)

i was interested in this line.. any recommendations?


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have Ice Princess & Violet Dusk.  I've found where colors seem duplicative or slightly similar, the finish has been different, which makes the e/s look different.  In those  situations, I use the palettes to compliment each other, expanding the looks that I can create.  Rock Chic looks more like Cocoa Mirage to me but keep in mind I'm
comparing one via a computer monitor.


----------



## Haven (Oct 11, 2014)

I spent some time at The Grove today in L.A.  Huge CT launch party going on both inside and outside of Nordstrom (banners, balloons, tents outside, etc).  There were makeup artists stationed everywhere applying her line.  Plus this Nordstrom has a new CT counter & display with testers for everything!  Yeah!  I had a swatchfest and did end up buying a few more items. It was fun.

  I asked if more counters would be installed in other Nordstroms.  I was told that CT is waiting to see how this counter does and how the line does overall before deciding.  Don't really know how accurate this statement was though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2014)

Haven said:


> I spent some time at The Grove today in L.A.  Huge CT launch party going on both inside and outside of Nordstrom (banners, balloons, tents outside, etc).  There were makeup artists stationed everywhere applying her line.  Plus this Nordstrom has a new CT counter & display with testers for everything!  Yeah!  I had a swatchfest and did end up buying a few more items. It was fun.
> 
> I asked if more counters would be installed in other Nordstroms.  I was told that CT is waiting to see how this counter does and how the line does overall before deciding.  Don't really know how accurate this statement was though.


   Sounds like a real fun time Haven.  What did you pick up?


----------



## Haven (Oct 12, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Sounds like a real fun time Haven.  What did you pick up?


  I ended up with the powder and sculpt brush, love glow, vintage vamp palette, stoned rose ls, & pillowtalk lipliner.  I really like 3/4 of the VV palette, but I am still not a big fan of the pop shade glitter.  The brush handle does feel rather light, but it works great for what it is supposed to do.

  The "hot ticket" items at the launch according to the MUA helping me were first love (which I already have; first product to SO), Bitch Perfect, DV palette, GG palette, & VV palette.  She steered me away from UG palette. When I swatched it my hand looked like a disco ball. Not the look that I tend to go for.  I was wearing TF Nude Dip quad, and several MUAs asked if I was wearing CT GG palette.  So GG was an easy skip.  Ecstasy blush was too orange for my taste.  I tried HH lipstick b/c it looks great on everyone here.  It was an epic fail on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2014)

Haven said:


> I ended up with the powder and sculpt brush, love glow, vintage vamp palette, stoned rose ls, & pillowtalk lipliner.  I really like 3/4 of the VV palette, but I am still not a big fan of the pop shade glitter.  The brush handle does feel rather light, but it works great for what it is supposed to do.
> 
> The "hot ticket" items at the launch according to the MUA helping me were first love (which I already have; first product to SO), Bitch Perfect, DV palette, GG palette, & VV palette.  She steered me away from UG palette. When I swatched it my hand looked like a disco ball. Not the look that I tend to go for.  I was wearing TF Nude Dip quad, and several MUAs asked if I was wearing CT GG palette.  So GG was an easy skip.  Ecstasy blush was too orange for my taste.  I tried HH lipstick b/c it looks great on everyone here.  It was an epic fail on me.


 Wow!  You did really well!!!  ENJOY.  It's too bad that HH didn't work out but you can use that $$$$ toward some 
   other amazing lippy.  Stone Rose is really very pretty.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 13, 2014)

Found this link on British Beauty Blogger of a Holiday Video Box but all I have my eye on is the Star Palette.  I am curious as to what else is in the box.  Plus still don't know when this is coming to the US.

  http://instagram.com/p/uDYTjwp4Nn/?modal=true


----------



## dinemo6 (Oct 13, 2014)

The Charlotte Tilbury makeup has to be one of my favorites for packaging - so luxurious!

Glad you are finally getting to try it in the US.


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 13, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Found this link on British Beauty Blogger of a Holiday Video Box but all I have my eye on is the Star Palette.  I am curious as to what else is in the box.  Plus still don't know when this is coming to the US.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/uDYTjwp4Nn/?modal=true


  A friend of mine went to a Beautylish preview in NYC last week. They said they would have the holiday collection. I don't know w hen it'll launch over there. Over here we have it slated for November.

  The mattes will be around in January next year I believe.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 14, 2014)

I want Bond Girl matte lipstick, but have no idea if/when the matte lipsticks will launch in the US


----------



## Ernie (Oct 16, 2014)

I wonder if giving CT a separate drawer was a good idea!


----------



## pnfpn (Oct 17, 2014)

CiaoBellaa said:


> I want Bond Girl matte lipstick, but have no idea if/when the matte lipsticks will launch in the US


  Early next year


----------



## peanut (Oct 17, 2014)

Ernie said:


> I wonder if giving CT a separate drawer was a good idea!


  I love this pic!! Everything looks so nicely organized. Or maybe it just brings out the OCD in me. lol! I've done the same thing with a really pretty wood box my dad made. It has just enough room for some more matte lipsticks and hopefully the Fallen Angel holiday collection.


----------



## CiaoBellaa (Oct 17, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> Early next year


 Thank you!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 18, 2014)

An SA at Bergdorf told me the holiday stuff would be out at the end of November.


----------



## xfarrax (Oct 20, 2014)

My barbarella brown has gone missing, noticed this morning literally have been tipping things upside down to find it. My precious


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 29, 2014)

SNEAK PEEK: CHARLOTTE TILBURY SUPERMODEL COLLECTION & MATTE REVOLUTION LIPSTICKS
http://www.milkteef.com/2014/06/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-supermodel.html
  start saving


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> start saving


 Interesting, that eyeshadow palette looks a lot like the Chanel one that I got this week


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Interesting, that eyeshadow palette looks a lot like the Chanel one that I got this week


  That's crazy they're almost the same


----------



## alexisweaver (Oct 29, 2014)

Excited for the lippies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> That's crazy they're almost the same


   I know---I was stunned.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 29, 2014)

Pillowtalk lip liner and Love Glow blush are next for me! I like the new eyeshadow quad, but it is not a must-buy for me. It is too similar to the Chanel one, plus I don't wear as much eye makeup as I used to (my eyes have become very sensitive to any and all products).


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> start saving


  I think I see a purple one in there.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Interesting, that eyeshadow palette looks a lot like the Chanel one that I got this week[/COLOR]:shock:


 That's what I was thinking too which is why I skipped the chanel one. I'd rather get the CT one for less money especially since it has stars on the actual case so I don't have to be so terrified to use it. I know I'd never end up using the chanel one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> That's what I was thinking too which is why I skipped the chanel one. I'd rather get the CT one for less money especially since it has stars on the actual case so I don't have to be so terrified to use it. I know I'd never end up using the chanel one.


 I hadn't seen the CT one until today.  I have a ton of Chanel palettes---seem to last forever.  It will be hard to use at first---after the first swipe of my makeup brush---I think 
    I"ll be ok






ETA: Correct typo


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 29, 2014)

Does anyone know if the charlotte tilbury holiday collection will be available on nov.1st or if not, what date? Also, I'm planning to order from beautylish and wondering if this collection will sell out the day of?


----------



## ashievic (Oct 29, 2014)

You can get it from Bergdorf Goodman, now. Call the store. They also have the Tom Ford matte lipsticks in.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm curious about the palette too, but I'm hesitant to buy it sight unseen. I don't own any of her eyeshadows. And I distrust the current "reviews" that are out. The swatches sure are pretty though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> I'm curious about the palette too, but I'm hesitant to buy it sight unseen. I don't own any of her eyeshadows. And I distrust the current "reviews" that are out. The swatches sure are pretty though.


   Likewise.  I don't have any history w/her eyeshadow either


----------



## purplemaren (Oct 29, 2014)

[@]elegant-one[/@] has some of her shadows.  I have the rebel palette and love it, and I enjoy the dolce vita palette.  Quality wise they are nice, so I don't think it will be sh#*^y quality.


----------



## ShareeA (Oct 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Likewise.  I don't have any history w/her eyeshadow either


  I love her vids and the swatches but I'm also weary. I'm not into all shimmer palettes. The shimmers they use all over  and for the crease look great on the runway and at fashion shoots but don't translate to everyday wear.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> @elegant-one has some of her shadows. I have the rebel palette and love it, and I enjoy the dolce vita palette. Quality wise they are nice, so I don't think it will be sh#*^y quality.


  Thanks for that endorsement.  I'll be looking at the holiday palette---not yet committing to it though


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShareeA said:


> It is so pretty!
> 
> I love her vids and the swatches but I'm also weary. I'm not into all shimmer palettes. The shimmers they use all over  and for the crease look great on the runway and at fashion shoots but don't translate to everyday wear.


  I felt that way about Tom Ford's palettes because some contain a glitter shade---well was I ever surprised.   It's not
   glitter---I call it adult shimmer.  I'm no youngster and it looks so, so classy.  I would look _redic_ walking around with 
   glitter eyes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Found this link on British Beauty Blogger of a Holiday Video Box but all I have my eye on is the Star Palette.  I am curious as to what else is in the box.  Plus still don't know when this is coming to the US.
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/uDYTjwp4Nn/?modal=true


  Oh I hope it's not sold only as a boxed set---if I got anything at all it would be the e/s palette.


----------



## Bronwyn (Oct 30, 2014)

http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-holiday-2014-collection Info from temptalia about the upcoming collection.


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 30, 2014)

It looks like items can be purchased individually. I wonder if what time in November we can expect it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> *It looks like items can be purchased individually.* I wonder if what time in November we can expect it.


   Yes, that's a huge relief!!!


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 1, 2014)

About her eyeshadows. Sorry that it's a little rambly I just wrote it as stuff came into my head.

  They are smooth, very easy to blend and all that. It's worth getting at least one in a colour scheme you like. However, I've personally found myself not reaching for my quad much, if at all. It doesn't feel like I can create more than one or two looks depending on how I decide to wear it.

  I do find her shadows to be similar to Tom Fords if I'm honest. In terms of ease of application/wear and then also in terms of looks. With both brands I struggle to wear it more than one or two ways. Not to mention they are similar - 3 shades and a glitter, Other than The Sophisticate, I don't think she has any matte shades in the others - I only own Vintage Vamp. The darkest shade is satiny but there is still some sheen. What I dislike about that quad in particular is the prime shade is incredibly frosty on my dark eyelids. In terms of performance, I haven't had issues with or without primer so in that aspect I really like these shadows. My lids get pretty oily and eventually everything creases but these quads performed better than most.

  Hope this helps a little lol.


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 1, 2014)

I can't agree more to pnfpn. I also got only one of her eye shadow quads and stopped there.
  Mann reason being "frostiness" of the base shade and darkest shade.

  And, if you don't know me, I am usually an eye shadow quad hoarder


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-holiday-2014-collection Info from temptalia about the upcoming collection.


 Reminds me of my Chanel quad a bit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I can't agree more to pnfpn. I also got only one of her eye shadow quads and stopped there.
> Mann reason being "frostiness" of the base shade and darkest shade.
> 
> *And, if you don't know me, I am usually an eye shadow quad hoarde*r


 You're not alone.  I don't have any experience with CT's  eyeshadows.  The  feedback here is very helpful. I'm not a pro in terms of product application but I've researched looks via loads of tutorials which helped to broaden my application skills, allowing me to use products in numerous ways, and more effectively.  God bless the PROs who share their knowledge.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

purplemaren said:


> @elegant-one has some of her shadows. I have the rebel palette and love it, and I enjoy the dolce vita palette. Quality wise they are nice, so I don't think it will be sh#*^y quality.


  I'd be willing to give one a try!!!  I just think when they initially came out I had just OD'd on 4 Dior & one new TF palette.  I had to draw a line for myself somewhere


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 1, 2014)

I love Charlotte Tilbury and in a sad way i feel my heart flutter whenever I see a new video of hers on Youtube!

  I only have two items of the collection; K.I.S.S.I.N.G Lipstick in Stoned Rose and Matte Revolution Lipstick in Walk of Shame. Both beautiful daytime lipsticks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Indian Barbie said:


> I love Charlotte Tilbury and in a sad way i feel my heart flutter whenever I see a new video of hers on Youtube!
> 
> I only have two items of the collection; K.I.S.S.I.N.G Lipstick in Stoned Rose and Matte Revolution Lipstick in Walk of Shame. Both beautiful daytime lipsticks.


  That's really nice!  I only have Hepburn Honey, a nude lipstick that I do reach for quite often.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Nov 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's really nice!  I only have Hepburn Honey, a nude lipstick that I do reach for quite often.


  I haven't tried that one! I might have to go try it on. Thank you


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2014)

Indian Barbie said:


> I haven't tried that one! I might have to go try it on. Thank you


    You changed your avi---you're stunning!!!.  I find Hepburn Honey very easy to wear.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You're not alone.  *I don't have any experience with CT's  eyeshadows.*  The  feedback here is very helpful. I'm not a pro in terms of product application but I've researched looks via loads of tutorials which helped to broaden my application skills, allowing me to use products in numerous ways, and more effectively.  God bless the PROs who share their knowledg


  Me either! I am thinking of picking up the holiday version as the first one LOL! Yeah as if i need another reason


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Me either! I am thinking of picking up the holiday version as the first one LOL! Yeah as if i need another reason


  Same for me -- haven't tried CT yet, and I'm thinking of making the holiday palette my first!  Just wondering when Nordies is going to get it...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> Same for me -- haven't tried CT yet, and *I'm thinking of making the holiday palette my first! * Just wondering when Nordies is going to get it...







Brilliant minds @Vineetha and @nanluvsbutee------count me in with this palette, even though it's eerily similar to my Chanel Rêve D' Orient palette.  If I see it 
    anywhere I'll let you both know!!  I thought I saw it on Neiman;s web site but as fast as it was there, it was then gone so now I'm questioning myself and wondering if that 
    was really it.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2014)

I should be getting my Bronzed Garnet order tomorrow


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I should be getting my Bronzed Garnet order tomorrow






That's a really pretty eyeshadow pencil!!!!  Oh and just in time for your birthday 



    That will be awesome on you.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a really pretty eyeshadow pencil!!!!  Oh and just in time for your birthday
> 
> 
> 
> That will be awesome on you.











I have a "few" packages being delivered ALL WEEK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I like to celebrate for awhile


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Brilliant minds @Vineetha  and @nanluvsbutee------count me in with this palette, even though it's eerily similar to my Chanel Rêve D' Orient palette.  If I see it[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    anywhere I'll let you both know!!  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I thought I saw it on Neiman;s web site but as fast as it was there, it was then gone so now I'm questioning myself and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]wondering if that[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    was really it.[/COLOR]


 ompom: I called up BG today and the SA told me they are expecting the holiday collection in another 2 weeks!! :dunno: I will post as soon as I see it pop up online anywhere!!! Lol I can def see the similarity with rev d'orient except there is like a silver shade instead of the bronze brown one!! I am sure we will find more differences if need be


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> :flower: :haha: I have a "few" packages being delivered ALL WEEK :lol: ompom:  I like to celebrate for awhile :cheers:


 Yesss for week/month long celebrations :yahoo: you deserve it and more!!! I haven't tried anything else from the brand other than the bronze & glow duo which I like!! Let us know hw you like the new goodies elegant!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I called up BG today and the SA told me they are expecting the holiday collection in another 2 weeks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I checked notes that I made last night & it was Bergdorf's---Neiman's doesn't carry CT.  I want it anyway----the stars are different---that counts


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> I have a "few" packages being delivered ALL WEEK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I checked notes that I made last night & it was Bergdorf's---Neiman's doesn't carry CT.  I want it anyway----the stars are different---that counts


  Sure counts!!! We def need it for the stars!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 3, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Sure counts!!! We def need it for the stars!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm in on this palette too guys  gona go check it out in selfridges later on today. I'm sure the whole collection is there


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 4, 2014)

ELEGANT!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL! I hope it's the best day yet!


----------



## jazz253 (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Happy Happy Birthday Elegant!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> ELEGANT!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL! I hope it's the best day yet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That is so very very nice of you -  THANKS!!!


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy Birthday Elegant! I hope it's a perfect day for you!! And let us know what you have coming in those packages lol.


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I'm in on this palette too guys  gona go check it out in selfridges later on today. I'm sure the whole collection is there


  Let us know if you see it/love it/leave it/blah blah. I was walking through Nordstrom yesterday and they were setting up a CT display. I swatched some of the shadows and wasn't super crazy about them. I did like The Sophisticate though. I also got a sample of the foundation woohoo


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I'm in on this palette too guys  gona go check it out in selfridges later on today. I'm sure the whole collection is there


 Yay!! Would love to hear your thoughts on the holiday version palette !! Thanks!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 4, 2014)

Happy birthday elegant!!   As for supermodel palette went there today and they said they still haven't received a delivery yet they are expecting on Thursday. The wait is killing me


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> As for s*upermodel palette* went there today and they said they still haven't received a delivery yet they are expecting on Thursday. The wait is killing me


  This will be the last hoorah for me.  Between the fall collections and the holiday collections, I need to come up for air.  I haven't even used a fraction of what I've
  purchased.  It's time for me to stop buying (fat chance that will actually happen) and start enjoying some of the amazing things I've purchased.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]This will be the last hoorah for me.  Between the fall collections and the holiday collections, I need to come up for air.  I haven't even used a fraction of what I've[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  purchased.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]It's time for me to stop buying (fat chance that will actually happen) and start enjoying some of the amazing things I've purchased.[/COLOR] :haha:


  I was so depressed that supermodel palette wasn't there that I skipped over to tom ford and bought the new cream eye colours .... Both of them hahahahah. definitely excited to wake up tomorrow and play


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I was so depressed that supermodel palette wasn't there that *I skipped over to tom ford and bought the new cream eye colours *.... Both of them hahahahah. definitely excited to wake up tomorrow and play


    Those cream shadows are GORGEOUS!  If I didn't have so many others (that pretty much go unused) I would be all over them!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> * This will be the last hoorah for me.* Between the fall collections and the holiday collections, I need to come up for air.  I haven't even used a fraction of what I've
> purchased.  It's time for me to stop buying (fat chance that will actually happen) and start enjoying some of the amazing things I've purchased.


  Mine too!! Unless i start using the stuff that we git the last 2 months, its pointless


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine too!! Unless i start using the stuff that we git the last 2 months, its pointless


    If we're just buying and not using, that makes us hoarders!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> If we're just buying and not using, that makes us hoarders!!!!


  Yup it sure does


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

Alysse011 said:


> Happy Birthday Elegant! I hope it's a perfect day for you!! And let us know what you have coming in those packages lol.








Thanks my dear! I appreciate your kind & thoughtful wishes!!!!

  Still waiting on the UPS guy


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> If we're just buying and not using, that makes us hoarders!!!!








 r e a l l y! whooooooooa












 <------------guilty...I hoard all the good stuff


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> As for supermodel palette went there today and they said they still haven't received a delivery yet they are expecting on Thursday. The wait is killing me


  Thank you honey!!! Thats very sweet of you & I so appreciate the kind wishes.

  Hubs took me out for lobster bisque soup & a little shopping at VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & then a bike ride & he made me coffee so I am happy


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> r e a l l y! whooooooooa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I was so depressed that supermodel palette wasn't there that I skipped over to tom ford and bought the new cream eye colours .... Both of them hahahahah. definitely excited to wake up tomorrow and play


  I bought platinum today! Didn't you just go crazy over them ? Lol. So beautiful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> r e a l l y! whooooooooa
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Elegant-One. ​Today you're allowed to hoard all you want...It's your day and I hope you're having a good one!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yup it sure does


 Geezzzz.  That's why I love doing makeup challenges because they encourage you to use your products.  
  We're doing various smokey eye looks for the next two weeks.  So fun!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you honey!!! Thats very sweet of you & I so appreciate the kind wishes.  Hubs took me out for lobster bisque soup & a little shopping at VS   & then a bike ride & he made me coffee so I am happy ompom:


  Omg he's sucha romantic!! I'm jealous. Glad your had an amazing day


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Omg he's sucha romantic!! I'm jealous. Glad your had an amazing day








 Aww. I will remind him that he is a romantic.  Well, after 35 years he better be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are so sweet


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Elegant-One. ​Today you're allowed to hoard all you want...It's your day and I hope you're having a good one!!!














 Thank you my LOVE!!!

  I mostly hoarded food today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ok, I did get a cute nightie, a coat, an eyeliner & my CT pencil which is BEAUTIFUL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh, & 2 Mac eye shadows LOL


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 4, 2014)

:hello2:   Elegant-One.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 4, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

  Hubs took me out for lobster bisque soup & a little shopping at VS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & then a bike ride & he made me coffee so I am happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






  That sounds like a perfect day. You deserve it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you my LOVE!!!
> 
> *I mostly hoarded food today*
> 
> ...


 I hope it was all yummy!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope it was all yummy!!!











 Topping the night off with Mr. Merlot


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

Winthrop44 said:


> That sounds like a perfect day. You deserve it!!








 aww thanks my dear friend!  You know that means a lot to me!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  It really turned out to be a very nice day.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 4, 2014)

Popping in to wish Elegant a happy birthday!  Looks like it was a good'un.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> Thank You dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






He's a wonderful, wonderful man!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

shellygrrl said:


> Popping in to wish Elegant a happy birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Why thank you so much for the sweet wishes - I so appreciate it!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> He's a wonderful, wonderful man!!!








 Yes indeed


----------



## IHughes (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Elegant!!!


----------



## Haven (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Birthday Elegant!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Happy Birthday Elegant!!!








Thank you so very much for the kind wishes dear!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2014)

Haven said:


> Happy Birthday Elegant!


  Hey hun! Thanks so much my dear friend!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 5, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday @elegant-one!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> Happy Belated Birthday @elegant-one!


  Thank You SO much my dear friend!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I really appreciate it


----------



## prplhrt21 (Nov 6, 2014)

Yeah..Happy Belated Birthday Elegant!!! forgot to post this sooner!!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 6, 2014)

Picked up the fallen angel palette today!! I would compare the consistency of the shadows to TF nude dip but tbh they are even more creamier I think. I love the combo of colours can't wait to get it on my eyes tomorrow , let me know if you ladies want specific pics


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Picked up the fallen angel palette today!! I would compare the consistency of the shadows to TF nude dip but tbh they are even more creamier I think. I love the combo of colours can't wait to get it on my eyes tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Pics would be awesome  Also, where did you order from?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Picked up the fallen angel palette today!! I would compare the consistency of the shadows to TF nude dip but tbh they are even more creamier I think. I love the combo of colours can't wait to get it on my eyes tomorrow , let me know if you ladies want specific pics


 :yahoo: Yay!!!! Yes thank you!! Picssss!! Dunno when it is gonna launch here though!! Last time I caled up the counter they had no clue. Hopefully soon!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## xfarrax (Nov 6, 2014)

Second shadow reminds me of Burberry pale barley/ mac patina. I basically love all the colours


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


>


  wow, it's gorgeous. thanks for the pics. Looks like a real staple.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


>


  Thank you!!! That's pretty with an uncanny similarity to the rev d' orient except for the golden shade and of course the stars!! I think this is her first palette that can be used both wet & dry too right??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


>


   Do you love it??  I'm waiting to nab it.  ENJOY!!!   I'm wearing my Chanel *Nuit D’ Orient Palette* which the CT palette has a likeness to.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


>


  Very nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Second shadow reminds me of Burberry pale barley/ mac patina. I basically love all the colours <3


  Oh I love Pale Barley too.  Someone convinced me to buy it and I'm so glad I did!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 6, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!!! That's pretty with an uncanny similarity to the rev d' orient except for the golden shade and of course the stars!! I think this is her first palette that can be used both wet & dry too right??


  All the shades are super pigmented as they are when dry but I think they will definately be amaze balls if wet will swatch wet tomorrow. I'm so in love with it!! Gona pair it/ layer it with TF cream colors tomorrow - I have a feeling they will work well together.   Didn't check the lipstick which is in the collection may go back next week and check it, looked very much like a mix between bitch perfect and Hepburn honey from the glimpse I got.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Didn't check the lipstick which is in the collection may go back next week and check it, looked very much like a mix between bitch perfect and Hepburn honey from the glimpse I got.


    I'm wearing the Chanel palette today.  I constructed a smokey eye but I wanted to tone it down for daytime.  I used the Chanel IDO, Èbloui as a base and then put the 
  black shadow.  The look is so amazing.  I'm wearing Chanel Foudroyante lipstick for the first time since I got it, and I LOVE it!

  I have Hepburn Honey and it's now among my favorite nudes!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2014)

prplhrt21 said:


> Yeah..Happy Belated Birthday Elegant!!! forgot to post this sooner!!!!


  Thank You for the lovely wishes - I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 6, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I[COLOR=0000FF]'m wearing the Chanel palette today.  I constructed a smokey eye but I wanted to tone it down for daytime.  I used the Chanel IDO, Èbloui as a base and then put the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  back shadow.  The look is so [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]amazing.  I'm wearing Chanel Foudroyante lipstick for the first time since I got and I LOVE it![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I have Hepburn Honey and it's now among my favorite nudes!!![/COLOR]


  Yep I wear Hepburn honey everyday!! It's in my makeup bag that I carry along with mac sensual spark and mac moody bloom. They seem to be the colours working for me at the moment.   Your smokey eye sounds beaut!! Will try take a pic of my eye makeup have the tilbury palette on today, wore TF spice and a bare minerals bb shadow underneath. Hopefully it doesn't crease as I have a long day today wore some subtle lashes with it too along with a winged liner. Also used black scotch gel liner by bobbi in the water liner (absolutely in love with that) I haven't touched black kohl in months


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


>


Wow that's beautiful


----------



## claudestrawberr (Nov 6, 2014)

Oooh thanks for the palette pic xfarrax. So pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 6, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> Your smokey eye sounds beaut!! Will try take a pic of my eye makeup have the tilbury palette on today, wore TF spice and a bare minerals bb shadow underneath. Hopefully it doesn't crease as I have a long day today wore some subtle lashes with it too along with a winged liner. Also used black scotch gel liner by bobbi in the water liner (absolutely in love with that) I haven't touched black kohl in months


    Thank you.  You look sounds lovely---you have gorgeous eyes.  Hepburn Honey is so easy to wear.  I like topping it with YSLs Glossy stain in *Beige Peau # 40.*  This is 
   my HG gloss to wear with nude lipsticks.


----------



## peanut (Nov 7, 2014)

xfarrax said:


>


  Yea, swatches!! This is so pretty! Were you at all tempted by the holiday l/s or l/g?


----------



## peanut (Nov 7, 2014)

By the way, the Filmstar on the Go palettes are online at charlottetilbury.com. Several months ago I had ordered Breakfast at Tiffany's from the UK site. Really liked the e/s, but found the blush too sheer. So this time I ordered Some Like It Hot. Hope it's nice. Now if only the matte lipsticks would pop up!! Hate waiting till next year. It's the best formula I've tried so far!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 7, 2014)

Ooh I didn't even notice there was a us site. I typed in Charlottetilbury.com and it said uk but then switched to us.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

peanut said:


> By the way, the Filmstar on the Go palettes are online at charlottetilbury.com. Several months ago I had ordered Breakfast at Tiffany's from the UK site. Really liked the e/s, but found the blush too sheer. So this time I* ordered Some Like It Hot. Hope it's nice.* Now if only the matte lipsticks would pop up!! Hate waiting till next year. It's the best formula I've tried so far!


 Would love to hear what you think of Some Like it Hot when you get it.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Nov 10, 2014)

WHEEEEEEEN is this being released at Nordies???!!!  Argh!  They are SOOOO much SLOOOOWER than all of the other retailers!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 10, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> WHEEEEEEEN is this being released at Nordies???!!!  Argh!  They are SOOOO much SLOOOOWER than all of the other retailers!


  Also beautylish! nobody seems to know when they'll be here. Ordering cosmetics whilst living in canada can be a bit frustrating.


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 10, 2014)

Totally wish this brand was available at Sephora! :/


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Also beautylish! nobody seems to know when they'll be here. Ordering cosmetics whilst living in canada can be a bit frustrating.


 I checked with beautylish too and they had no clue. Got my mail & promised a notification once it's up though!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 10, 2014)

lipstickaholic said:


> Totally wish this brand was available at Sephora! :/


  IKR


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 10, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I checked with beautylish too and they had no clue. Got my mail & promised a notification once it's up though!!


  Yeah, they said they'd email me too. I'm way too impatient lol


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 10, 2014)

ive always wanted to try this brand.. and that fallen angel quad is gorgeous!! why doesn't nordstrom online have this palette on there?! ):


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

nanluvsbutee said:


> WHEEEEEEEN is this being released at Nordies???!!!  Argh!  They are SOOOO much SLOOOOWER than all of the other retailers!


    I've heard anywhere from two weeks to just anybodies guess!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> ive always wanted to try this brand.. and that fallen angel quad is gorgeous!! why doesn't nordstrom online have this palette on there?! ):


    Nordstrom has seemingly been late to the party with new collections.  They were the last to get the most recent Tom Ford release too!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Nordstrom has seemingly been late to the party with new collections.  They were the last to get the most recent Tom Ford release too![/COLOR]


 True!! I think BG will have them out first. They were pretty quick with most of the recent collections!!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 10, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Nordstrom has seemingly been late to the party with new collections.  They were the last to get the most recent Tom Ford release too!


 
  awe i guess that gives me time then to see if the nordies that just opened in my city even carries this brand  then i can swatch it in person lol


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 10, 2014)

Any Canadian ladies know if this brand is carried at Holts?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 10, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> awe i guess that gives me time then to see if the nordies that just opened in my city even carries this brand  then i can swatch it in person lol


   That's a good idea---and a good opportunity!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 11, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> Any Canadian ladies know if this brand is carried at Holts?!


  I was just there the other day. From what I could tell, they don't sell the brand. Beautylish carries charlotte tilbury, and they deliver to canada.


----------



## purplerinne (Nov 12, 2014)

I bought Bitch Perfect and it needed to be PERFECT...but it wasn't...dont' think i'll be keeping it although the name is freakin awesome lol


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 12, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I was just there the other day. From what I could tell, they don't sell the brand. Beautylish carries charlotte tilbury, and they deliver to canada.


sweeet! thanks! and its free shipping on orders above $75 woot! so that gives me an excuse to purchase something else as well..like a blush or something....


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 12, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> sweeet! thanks! and its free shipping on orders above $75 woot! so that gives me an excuse to purchase something else as well..like a blush or something....


  No probs! Also 20 usd off your order of 100 usd. I'm using it as an excuse to check out chikuhodo brushes


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 12, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> No probs! Also 20 usd off your order of 100 usd. I'm using it as an excuse to check out chikuhodo brushes


Nice! haha I saw that, I was trying to avoid spending another $100 but... hey thats a good excuse  They have inglot too !?! :O Where have I been ?! lol
  are you waiting on the fallen angel palette as well?


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 12, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> Nice! haha I saw that, I was trying to avoid spending another $100 but... hey thats a good excuse  They have inglot too !?! :O Where have I been ?! lol
> are you waiting on the fallen angel palette as well?


  They do have inglot, but inglot doesn't deliver to canada unfortunately  Yeah, that's the one I'm waiting for. I've heard the formula is similar to tom ford's nude dip, so I figured this formula would make it more worth the price.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 12, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> They do have inglot, but inglot doesn't deliver to canada unfortunately  Yeah, that's the one I'm waiting for. I've heard the formula is similar to tom ford's nude dip, so I figured this formula would make it more worth the price.


awe ): I may try some sugarpill stuff then.
  haha Ive actually considered a trip to montreal to actually go to an inglot store =P
  awesome! I havent tried TF stuff yet.. I notice the colors are similar to the dior bonne etoile quint that Im inlove with lol


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> awe ): I may try some sugarpill stuff then.
> haha Ive actually considered a trip to montreal to actually go to an inglot store =P
> awesome! I havent tried TF stuff yet.. I notice the colors are similar to the dior bonne etoile quint that Im inlove with lol


  Yeah, unless you live in a big city, canada is not very accessible in terms of more high end makeup. Tbh when I checked out some tf stuff when I was in van, I wasn't that impressed, but I do think that special wet to dry formula on their le stuff is quite lovely. lol nice always good to find dupes


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, unless you live in a big city, canada is not very accessible in terms of more high end makeup. Tbh when I checked out some tf stuff when I was in van, I wasn't that impressed, but I do think that special wet to dry formula on their le stuff is quite lovely. lol nice always good to find dupes


  They probably have TF at my holts I just never go there haha I definitely prefer murale or sephora for the rewards vs getting stuff at holts. I havent been to nordstrom yet.. it just opened in my city and Im very curious to see what kind of makeup brands they carry.. I really hope they have Charlotte Tilbury but most likely they probably wont unless theyre up to par with the american nordstrom.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> They probably have TF at my holts I just never go there haha I definitely prefer murale or sephora for the rewards vs getting stuff at holts. I havent been to nordstrom yet.. it just opened in my city and Im very curious to see what kind of makeup brands they carry.. I really hope they have Charlotte Tilbury but most likely they probably wont unless theyre up to par with the american nordstrom.


  lols yeah my holt's is a ferry away but what I was more impressed by was the selection at the bay. They had Shu Uemura and Giorgio Armani and all these other nice brands. My bay seems pathetic in comparison. Oh that's cool! Van has a nordstrom in construction currently. I'd love to have one cause the shipping and customs fees to canada are ridiculous. Yeah, I doubt they would. It sucks because even though beautylish is great, it's a risk buying anything from reviews only. And often products I assume are good are mostly due to hype vs quality.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> lols yeah my holt's is a ferry away but what I was more impressed by was the selection at the bay. They had Shu Uemura and Giorgio Armani and all these other nice brands. My bay seems pathetic in comparison. Oh that's cool! Van has a nordstrom in construction currently. I'd love to have one cause the shipping and customs fees to canada are ridiculous. Yeah, I doubt they would. It sucks because even though beautylish is great, it's a risk buying anything from reviews only. And often products I assume are good are mostly due to hype vs quality.


haha mines a train ride away.. only cause I dont like paying for parking in downtown. ]=
  Wow! I think the bay near me has Shu & a becca counter that just opened. they renovated the whole beauty section and added a bunch of brands 
  awe I assumed now that we have nordstrom in canada that there would be no custom fees and reasonable shipping to canada from their website =\ lame.
  yeah for sure. this line got me on the packaging haha I really hope I use/enjoy the products though.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> haha mines a train ride away.. only cause I dont like paying for parking in downtown. ]=
> Wow! I think the bay near me has Shu & a becca counter that just opened. they renovated the whole beauty section and added a bunch of brands
> awe I assumed now that we have nordstrom in canada that there would be no custom fees and reasonable shipping to canada from their website =\ lame.
> yeah for sure. this line got me on the packaging haha I really hope I use/enjoy the products though.


  lucky lol parking is pricey.I just got a couple things from Shu and the stuff is just so damn buttery I cannot even... Ooh becca is nice too. Yeah, you'd think so, but that would be logical. Yeah, I love rose gold even tho it's very trendy right now. Also bergundy too. The stars on the fallen angel palette are amazing and I love that name because of supernatural lol I think you will most likely


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 13, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> lucky lol parking is pricey.I just got a couple things from Shu and the stuff is just so damn buttery I cannot even... Ooh becca is nice too. Yeah, you'd think so, but that would be logical. Yeah, I love rose gold even tho it's very trendy right now. Also bergundy too. The stars on the fallen angel palette are amazing and I love that name because of supernatural lol I think you will most likely


Nice ! I Swatched some shadows from them and the pigmentation was beautiful. I didnt buy anything though lol. Or they should have a canadian based nordstrom website.. like mac & have free shipping with a certain spend.. but then again mac is canadian. Ohh yes ! the rose gold + the stars suckered me in.. and the colors on their quads are so pretty! haha cute names are always a plus


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 13, 2014)

purplerinne said:


> I bought Bitch Perfect and it needed to be PERFECT...but it wasn't...dont' think i'll be keeping it although the name is freakin awesome lol


  Aw that's unfortunate!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I've heard anywhere from two weeks to just anybodies guess!!![/COLOR]:sigh:


 Meddy, let me know once this is available here in the US


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

Confession Lipstick & Fallen Angel Palette Swatches!!!!

  http://www.expatmakeupaddict.com/2014/11/charlotte-tilbury-holiday-2014-my-picks.html


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Confession Lipstick & Fallen Angel Palette Swatches!!!!  http://www.expatmakeupaddict.com/2014/11/charlotte-tilbury-holiday-2014-my-picks.html


 Will this launch right now?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Meddy, let me know once this is available here in the US


    Will do !


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Confession Lipstick & Fallen Angel Palette Swatches!!!!
> 
> http://www.expatmakeupaddict.com/2014/11/charlotte-tilbury-holiday-2014-my-picks.html


   Saw this thanks to our resident SE! You know who you are!   Eye-look she constructed is not too unlike the outcome I got w/my Chanel N*uit D’ Orient Palette*


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Will do ![/COLOR]


 I've been waiting for this forever!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I've been waiting for this forever!!!


    Yes, quite a few of us have!  Will keep you posted.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Saw this thanks to our resident SE! You know who you are!   Eye-look she constructed is not too unlike the outcome I got w/my Chanel N*uit D’ Orient Palette*[/COLOR]


 Meddy, pls describe the effect of the white balls on you? Do you use it as a highlighter?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes, quite a few of us have!  Will keep you posted.


  Right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  Agreed!!! the look is really close to the reve d'orient outcome!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Well I did notice a slightly discernible difference Vee, but I think we still need it!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 13, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Well I did notice a slightly discernible difference Vee, but I think we still need it!


  of course yes!! the stars 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  now if only this will launch i can jump off this train till chanel spring!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 13, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> Nice ! I Swatched some shadows from them and the pigmentation was beautiful. I didnt buy anything though lol. Or they should have a canadian based nordstrom website.. like mac & have free shipping with a certain spend.. but then again mac is canadian. Ohh yes ! the rose gold + the stars suckered me in.. and the colors on their quads are so pretty! haha cute names are always a plus


  Yeah, I was so impressed by them. There is a canadian shu site which is good. Yeah, free shipping should be there if you spend like 75. Yeah the names are fun, I like the sound of vintage vamp


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 13, 2014)

I can't wait until beautylish has all the new stuff!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 13, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I can't wait until beautylish has all the new stuff!!


 Exactly!!!!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 14, 2014)

I just touched Fallen Angel yesterday,

  it is like buttah!!






  I have to yet try it on the eyes, but this one has the potential to be the favorite quad of holiday season.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I just touched Fallen Angel yesterday,  it is like buttah!!  :eyelove:   I have to yet try it on the eyes, but this one has the potential to be the favorite quad of holiday season.


 We've been waiting for this one to be available in the states.


----------



## Haven (Nov 14, 2014)

Now that I know that there is no pop shade (a formula which I hate with a passion) in this palette it has regained a spot on my to purchase list.  I don't know about the rest of the collection though.

  I am interested in trying one of her mattes ls.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I just touched Fallen Angel yesterday,
> 
> it is like buttah!!
> 
> ...






I have been drooling over and stalking for this palette for weeks now.  I'm so glad to hear that "it is like buttah" because I really want that buttah!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

Haven said:


> Now that I know that there is no pop shade (a formula which I hate with a passion) in this palette it has regained a spot on my to purchase list.  I don't know about the rest of the collection though.
> 
> I am interested in trying one of her mattes ls.


   I've only gotten a few items from the brand---*Hepburn Honey* lipstick, The Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight and the *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer.
  I thought this e/s palette would be a good starting point for checking out the eyeshadow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Meddy, pls describe the effect of the white balls on you? Do you use it as a highlighter?


    Oh I missed this post Charisma.  Sorry about that.  I happen to be wearing Météorites Perles, *Blanc De Perle 00* today.  I wear it as an overall face powder over my 
   setting powder and it produces an amazing  flawless finish.  I swirl a large fluffy *black* bristled brush briskly over the balls to assure I have enough powder on the brush 
   because I only do this one time.  It's easier to see the white powder on the black brush, thus giving me an idea of how much product I've picked up. Otherwise I would risk 
   putting too much on and discoloring the balls w/my other makeup.  That would be sheer blasphemy!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 14, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh I missed this post Charisma.  Sorry about that.  I happen to be bearing Météorites Perles, *Blanc De Perle 00* today.  I wear it as an overall face powder over my[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   setting powder and it produces [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]an amazing  flawless finish.  I swirl a large fluffy[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*black*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]bristled brush briskly over the balls to assure I have enough powder on the brush[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   because I only do this one time.  It's easier to see the white [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]powder on the black brush, thus giving me an idea of how much product I've picked up. Otherwise I would risk[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   putting too much on and discoloring the balls w/my other makeup.  That would be [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sheer blasphemy!![/COLOR]


 Thanks for this Meddy! I can't wait to receive my orders.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 14, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for this Meddy! I can't wait to receive my orders.


  I think you'll be pleased!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think you'll be pleased!!![/COLOR]


I just got it yesterday. It's gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just got it yesterday. It's gorgeous!







Now make sure you love your balls and handle your balls with care!!!


----------



## LivN (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm tempted to order Filmstar even though I absolutely do not need another highlighter and bronzer.The duo looks gorgeous on swatches, but they differ a lot and I can't figure out how neutral or warm toned the bronzer is. Can bronzer really be used to contour? Is it not too warm?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2014)

LivN said:


> I'm tempted to order Filmstar even though I absolutely do not need another highlighter and bronzer.The duo looks gorgeous on swatches, but they differ a lot and I can't figure out how neutral or warm toned the bronzer is. Can bronzer really be used to contour? Is it not too warm?


   I'm extremely warm-toned and it's neutral-grey on me.  I use a sculpting cream and then set it w/the CT sculpting powder.  I really like both the sculpt powder and the highlighter.


----------



## Haven (Nov 15, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I've only gotten a few items from the brand---*Hepburn Honey* lipstick, The Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight and the *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer.
> I thought this e/s palette would be a good starting point for checking out the eyeshadow.


  I think that this palette will be amazing!  I am only concerned about its similarity to the Chanel d'Orient palette, which I was able to track down and buy.  Hopefully they will be different enough to justify having both.


----------



## peanut (Nov 15, 2014)

This is the cutest Charlotte Tilbury tutorial video:

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ul0WqqbVJ2M

  She's not only gorgeous, but I love her Irish accent and bubbly personality!! (Forgive me if someone else already posted.)


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 15, 2014)

LivN said:


> I'm tempted to order Filmstar even though I absolutely do not need another highlighter and bronzer.The duo looks gorgeous on swatches, but they differ a lot and I can't figure out how neutral or warm toned the bronzer is. Can bronzer really be used to contour? Is it not too warm?


  Definitely, I use bronzer all the time for contour. It really just depends on how the color looks on YOUR skin & if you like it. Alot of times when some have found certain colors too orange, red, warm, cool or just not for them, I have found it really worked for me & I loved the way the color was. I use plenty of different things for contour & highlight so definitely play with everything and u'll find stuff you love.


----------



## LivN (Nov 16, 2014)

Thank you Mimi and Medgal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm very pale, that is why I'm worried it might be too warm on me. But I guess I can always use it as a bronzer if it doesn't work as a contour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2014)

LivN said:


> Thank you Mimi and Medgal
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Usually, if you can use it for one, it works for the other.  Good luck LivN.  Let us know what you decide and how it works out for you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

What's with all of the mini lipsticks??????  First Tom Ford and now CT????  'K.I.S.S.I.N.G.' Mini Lipstick Charms (Limited Edition)
At least CT only has three.  They didn't excite me at all.  They're $39 each and available for pre-order at Nordies.  Meh!
- Bitch Perfect
- Penelope Pink
- So Marilyn


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What's with all of the mini lipsticks??????  First Tom Ford and now CT????  'K.I.S.S.I.N.G.' Mini Lipstick Charms (Limited Edition)
> At least CT only has three.  They didn't excite me at all.  They're $39 each and available for pre-order at Nordies.  Meh!
> - Bitch Perfect
> - Penelope Pink
> - So Marilyn








 Saw that!!
  Where is that fallen angel Palette!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Saw that!!
> Where is that fallen angel Palette!!!!


   Exactly!!!  I think it's 3 lippies for $39---they must be minuscule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I was looking for FA when I saw those.  I'm always looking.  When I see it I'll PM you & Charisma


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Exactly!!!  I think it's 3 lippies for $39---*they must be minuscule*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They sure must be!!! I hope they launch it when ebates has 6+ cashback 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Thank you!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> They sure must be!!! I hope they launch it when ebates has 6+ cashback
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I hope so too!  I'll get it anyway, regardless.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope so too!  I'll get it anyway, regardless.


  Me too!!! We have been waiting on this one way too long! Jumping on it as soon as it pops up!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 17, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Exactly!!!  I think it's 3 lippies for $39---they must be minuscule :haha: [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  I was looking for FA when I saw those.  I'm always looking.  When I see it I'll PM you & Charisma[/COLOR] ompom:


  yay


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 17, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> yay


----------



## LivN (Nov 18, 2014)

I like mini makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a great way to try new products/formulas/shades. But, if I understood correctly these are all the same finish?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

LivN said:


> I like mini makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They appear to be.  The first and second lipsticks look really close in color---hopefully that's not  the reality.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Damn, it's the 18th, and this collection was supposed to come out to beautylish,nordstrom,etc sometime in november, but like, this is pretty late in the month. I'm not sure I want to wait. I might just get the chanel highlighter instead. Normally, I'm not so impatient, but I think seeing so many bloggers get early access makes me a bit jealous


----------



## smallestkitten (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What's with all of the mini lipsticks??????  First Tom Ford and now CT????  'K.I.S.S.I.N.G.' Mini Lipstick Charms (Limited Edition)
> At least CT only has three.  They didn't excite me at all.  They're $39 each and available for pre-order at Nordies.  Meh!
> - Bitch Perfect
> - Penelope Pink
> - So Marilyn


  I'm really curious about the size of these! I am such a sucker for mini products. If anyone has them/gets them, a photo for size comparison would be very appreciated


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Damn, it's the 18th, and this collection was supposed to come out to beautylish,nordstrom,etc sometime in november, but like, this is pretty late in the month. I'm not sure I want to wait. I might just get the chanel highlighter instead. Normally, I'm not so impatient, but I think seeing so many bloggers get early access makes me a bit jealous


  Oh I hear you.  I've been checking day & night for the palette.  You can;t go wrong with the Chanel highlighter,  It's REALLY nice.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

smallestkitten said:


> I'm really curious about the size of these! I am such a sucker for mini products. If anyone has them/gets them, a photo for size comparison would be very appreciated


   Sorry but I have no plans to get them.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Oh I hear you.  I've been checking day & night for the palette.  You can;t go wrong with the Chanel highlighter,  It's REALLY nice.[/COLOR]


 hboy:


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hear you.  I've been checking day & night for the palette.  You can;t go wrong with the Chanel highlighter,  It's REALLY nice.


  Same! And since my paypal account isn't letting me verify it by sending the deposits to my account, I'm having to pay my friend in cash, and have her use her credit card to make my beautylish order. So I might miss it depending on if I can even get a hold of her in time before it sells out :/ Yeah, I've swatched it and it something special. just annoying that it's half the size of my only chanel highlighter but about the same price


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 18, 2014)

Just caught up with this thread. and its still not out on beautylish yet.. *sigh*
  well thats okay Ill wait...the mac prabal garung collection comes out this week anyways


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> Just caught up with this thread. and its still not out on beautylish yet.. *sigh*
> well thats okay Ill wait...the mac prabal garung collection comes out this week anyways


  plus, beautylish themselves don't even know when it's coming so annoying


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 18, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> plus, beautylish themselves don't even know when it's coming so annoying


  and the $20 off thing I figured out expires after 48 hours or something... good thing I have a couple email addresses I can sign up with lol


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> and the $20 off thing I figured out expires after 48 hours or something... good thing I have a couple email addresses I can sign up with lol


  lol yeah


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Same! And since my paypal account isn't letting me verify it by sending the deposits to my account, I'm having to pay my friend in cash, and have her use her credit card to make my beautylish order. So I might miss it depending on if I can even get a hold of her in time before it sells out :/ Yeah, I've swatched it and it something special. just annoying that it's half the size of my only chanel highlighter but about the same price


 Which other Chanel highlighter do you have?


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Which other Chanel highlighter do you have?


  jardin de camelias


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> jardin de camelias


   I passed on that one.  How do you like it?  I'd love to hear your thoughts about how they compare if you decide to  get *Camélia De Plumes.*


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 18, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I passed on that one.  How do you like it?  I'd love to hear your thoughts about how they compare if you decide to  get *Camélia De Plumes.*


  I like it, it's very subtle giving a very slight glow to the skin.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hear you.  I've been checking day & night for the palette.  You can;t go wrong with the Chanel highlighter,  It's REALLY nice.


  ooh get the chanel highlighter.. get them both!! lol. I've been wanting it too and was thinking maybe I shouldn't... since I seem to have a serious addiction to highlighter & bronzers and already have a ton, but Meddy gave me the nudge I needed & wanted (cuz really you can never have too many, right? ) & I grabbed it today. Now if only this palette would get here already.


----------



## pnfpn (Nov 19, 2014)

I was going to get the palette but I changed my mind and just bought Confession lipstick. It's a gorgeous darker nude and it surprises me as I've never really been into nude shades but this  year I have embraced them. I'll do a swatch next to Bitch Perfect if I can ever get home before it's dark. There is gold shimmer running through the lipstick but it's not painful on the lips  at all (unlike the Guerlain glittery kiss kiss ones ick).


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

pnfpn said:


> I was going to get the palette but I changed my mind and just bought Confession lipstick. It's a gorgeous darker nude and it surprises me as I've never really been into nude shades but this  year I have embraced them. I'll do a swatch next to Bitch Perfect if I can ever get home before it's dark. There is gold shimmer running through the lipstick but it's not painful on the lips  at all (unlike the Guerlain glittery kiss kiss ones ick).


 I'm tempted to spend my money on gucci eyeshadow instead of this one


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm tempted to spend my money on gucci eyeshadow instead of this one


  Same


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Same


 Coz it took them forever to release this


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 19, 2014)

Ladies,

  Gucci is less "pigmented" and less shimmery, more subtle, at last two of the ones I have tried.

  I like CT Fallen Angel much more, although I don't like their regular quads. Just my two cents.
  Please hold on.
  By the way I have posted some looks (and swatches) a few days ago...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> ooh get the chanel highlighter..* get them both*!! lol. I've been wanting it too and was thinking maybe I shouldn't... since I seem to have a serious addiction to highlighter & bronzers and already have a ton, but Meddy gave me the nudge I needed & wanted (*cuz really you can never have too many, right?* ) & I grabbed it today. Now if only this palette would get here already.


   That's my motto.  Why grapple w/decisions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​In the meantime I've ordered both the Burberry holiday highlighter  & Becca Topaz!

   I am so tired of stalking for the palette!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Gucci is less "pigmented" and less shimmery, more subtle, at last two of the ones I have tried.
> 
> ...


 



I really, really want this palette.  Thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so much for the comparison between FA and ​ my ChanelReve D'Orient palette.  You demonstrated clearly that Meddy needs both!!!​​


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

When will we ever get this palette!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> When will we ever get this palette!


  Right?????


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 19, 2014)

Did I mention I stopped at Bergdorf's on Sunday.  The SA gave me a card with the model pic and the products in the collection.  He told me to check back next week.  I feel stupid stopping by so much but I feel like I'm going to miss out on the palette.

  BTW As many times as I've stopped by the counter, I thought it was time I buy something so I bought Ectasy blush.


----------



## Anitavino (Nov 19, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ladies,
> 
> Gucci is less "pigmented" and less shimmery, more subtle, at last two of the ones I have tried.
> 
> ...


  Here's the link.  Great review and pics.  Thanks Sara 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/11/charlotte-tilbury-fallen-angel-luxury.html


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Meddy and V, Are you still interested in getting the palette?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

I hope to C but this is getting REALLY old!! Wat abt u???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Coz it took them forever to release this






 But anything of real quality is worth waiting for .  You'll never forgive yourself if you pass it up.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Are you still interested in getting the palette?


 ABSOLUTELY YES!!!!!   I'm in for the long haul!-----and it's been a long haul


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]ABSOLUTELY YES!!!!!   I'm in for the long haul!-----and it's been a long haul[/COLOR]:haha:


 :frenz: gotta catch all fallen angels!! :haha:


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> I hope to C but this is getting REALLY old!! Wat abt u???


 I know V! What if this launch during the TF minus!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did I mention I stopped at Bergdorf's on Sunday.  The SA gave me a card with the model pic and the products in the collection.  He told me to check back next week.  I feel stupid stopping by so much but I feel like I'm going to miss out on the palette.
> 
> *BTW As many times as I've stopped by the counter, I thought it was time I buy something so I bought Ectasy blush.  *


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I know V! What if this launch during the TF minus!!!


 Oh noooo!!! :nope:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I know V! What if this launch during the TF minus!!!


    I have more than enough TF lipsticks.  I would make this a priority.   If I never purchase another lipstick in my life, I still have more than enough to last me till I die!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 19, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh noooo!!! :nope:


 Next week is thanksgiving! So... This needs to launch this week!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Next week is thanksgiving! So... This needs to launch this week!


  I know---I'll be too busy to stalk for it!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's my motto.  Why grapple w/decisions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Unfortunately, they were out of in store stock, and can only order through with a credit card and don't take debit. so I guess it's not meant to be. I'm gonna wait for fallen angel


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Unfortunately, they were out of in store stock, and can only order through with a credit card and don't take debit. so I guess it's not meant to be. I'm gonna wait for fallen angel
> Were you trying to get the Burberry highlighter?  I don't think we'll be disappointed w/Fallen Angel
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> ...


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 19, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Were you trying to get the Burberry highlighter?  I don't think we'll be disappointed w/Fallen Angel


  the chanel one. don't think I will either if I do get it


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 20, 2014)

I emailed beautylish asking when they would get the collection, and the lady told me she didn't know.  I'm sure they do know, just don't want to say... I'd prefer to order from them over pre-ordering at nordies or something, so I just hope they tell us soon!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 20, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I emailed beautylish asking when they would get the collection, and the lady told me she didn't know.  I'm sure they do know, just don't want to say... I'd prefer to order from them over pre-ordering at nordies or something, so I just hope they tell us soon!!!


  I wish beautylish made preordering an option for this collection. I'm guessing it will sell out fast.


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2014)

Palette is available now on CT US website.


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/luxury-palette-fallen-angel.html


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Haven said:


> http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/luxury-palette-fallen-angel.html


  Oh Finally!!! Thank you!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Finally!!! Thank you!!!!!


  I just placed my order V but it will be processed tomorrow since I missed the cut off time. LOL. When I've read your message it's 5 minutes after the cut off. LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just placed my order V but it will be processed tomorrow since I missed the cut off time. LOL. When I've read your message it's 5 minutes after the cut off. LOL


 Yay!!!Oh I don't even know if I made it in time. I messaged you guys as soon as I saw this. So probably my order was after the cutoff too lol!!! :haha:


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2014)

Link for the holiday gift sets along with other sets.

http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/gifts.html


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Oh Finally!!! Thank you!!!!!


Happy to help!  I have been waiting for this too.


----------



## peanut (Nov 20, 2014)

What did everyone order? I got Fallen Angel, Confession, Lucky in the Sky with Diamonds. and the makeup bag cause it was so cute!! Strangely, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds was marked at $13.75. I see they've fixed it. Hope my order is still OK, but I'd be happy to pay the difference. Anyway, my package should be here tomorrow. Now to cancel my Bergdorf pre-order...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello Everyone!!!
Thanks to all who sent heads-up messages to me.  I was out for several hours and almost missed it.  I knew it would happen this way
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fortunately, I placed my order for the Fallen Angel palette and all is well w/the world again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just placed my order V but it will be processed tomorrow since I missed the cut off time. LOL. When I've read your message it's 5 minutes after the cut off. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 What's with the cut off ?  Glad you ordered it too!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> Thanks to all who sent heads-up messages to me.  I was out for several hours and almost missed it.  I knew it would happen this way
> 
> 
> ...








 Yay we caught the angels!!!!And we can finally concentrate on Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 20, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You were hoping it would launch before next week!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not sure Meddy! But I think its the same day order processing vs next day!!! It doesnt matter since we have a weekend in between anyways!!!! So happy to be finally done with this!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure Meddy! But I think its the same day order processing vs next day!!! It doesnt matter since we have a weekend in between anyways!!!! So happy to be finally done with this!!!


    Absolutely!!!  I thought I'd missed something.  I'm just excited I/we got to order it


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 20, 2014)

So happy you guys got to order it, I've used it a handful of times and don't regret the purchase one bit!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 20, 2014)

For those wondering, the cut off time is 4:30 pm EST. You order before then and your order should ship today!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 20, 2014)

Next week we all be jumping on TF minis!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 20, 2014)

I just got a text that beautylish also received the holiday collection! I quickly texted back that I want the palette and the lipstick!! Haha


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 20, 2014)

Annnd its on the beautylish site!! I ordered confession and the palette, yay!!! I should get it by saturday!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 20, 2014)

Lol it shipped 20 mins after i ordered, score!


----------



## Anitavino (Nov 20, 2014)

I just ordered Fallen Angel and that adorable makeup bag from Beautylish.  I decided to wait on ordering the lipstick and gloss until I see some comparison swatches.  Merry Xmas to me!!  Can't wait for my new beauties to arrive.  

  Cheers to the weekend everyone


----------



## Haven (Nov 20, 2014)

I like Beautylish.  My only gripe with them is that every order that I have placed with them has required an in person signature to be delivered.  Just like Tom Ford.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> For those wondering, the cut off time is 4:30 pm EST. You order before then and your order should ship today!


     Thanks for clarifying that.  As long as I was able to place my order I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Anitavino said:


> I just ordered Fallen Angel and that adorable makeup bag from Beautylish.  I decided to wait on ordering the lipstick and gloss until I see some comparison swatches.  Merry Xmas to me!!  Can't wait for my new beauties to arrive.
> 
> Cheers to the weekend everyone


   Congrats on getting FA and your other goodies----ENJOY.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Haven said:


> I like Beautylish.  My only gripe with them is that every order that I have placed with them has required an in person signature to be delivered.  Just like Tom Ford.


   Glad I didn't order from Beautylish.  This is my first time ordering directly from CT.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 20, 2014)

I just ordered from beautylish, the fact that I'll need a signature is annoying but I got $10 off for being a first time costumer, which is worth it to me.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 20, 2014)

Just messaged my friend so she can hopefully order for me, and I can pay her in cash. Big hassle but I think it will be worth it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Just messaged my friend so she can hopefully order for me, and I can pay her in cash. Big hassle but I think it will be worth it.


  So glad to hear you're getting it Bronwyn!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's awesome!!!
> 
> So glad to hear you're getting it Bronwyn!!!


  Me too! I'm gonna use it as an excuse to also get 1 or 2 chikuhodo brushes I've been eyeing for months, as there is a discount on the first beautylish purchase. This will be the last thing I buy for quite a while apart from christmas gifts for family.


----------



## Anitavino (Nov 21, 2014)

Haven said:


> I like Beautylish.  My only gripe with them is that every order that I have placed with them has required an in person signature to be delivered.  Just like Tom Ford.


That's interesting, I've ordered from Beautylish 3 times and never had to sign for a package.  Maybe it depends on the value of the item.  I'll let you know what happens this time.   My order shipped last night within 30 minutes of my order.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 21, 2014)

Anitavino said:


> That's interesting, I've ordered from Beautylish 3 times and never had to sign for a package.  Maybe it depends on the value of the item.  I'll let you know what happens this time.   My order shipped last night within 30 minutes of my order.


 Yah, I've ordered from there 2 times (this is my 3rd) and never had to sign for a package either.  Mine also shipped within 30 mins last night, but sadly I won't get it tomorrow like expected, it shows it will deliver on Monday! I don't mind as shipping is fast and free anyways, but I'm impatient!! Haha


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 21, 2014)

Yay!! Just got my shipping notice!!!


----------



## peanut (Nov 21, 2014)

Very impressed with Charlotte Tilbury customer service!! I was supposed to get my package today (Express delivery), but it was still "processing" after 48 hours. Sent an email to their customer service this morning and they quickly figured out the problem and then refunded the Express shipping fee ($20). I'll get it on Monday so not bad. Sure would have loved to play with it all over the weekend but I'll try to be a grownup and have some patience. lol!

  Also, have to agree with everyone else. I've never had to sign for a Beautylish package.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 21, 2014)

Oh how did I miss this news.  Now where to order from?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 21, 2014)

What shipping service does Charlottetilbury.com use for 2 day shipping? I can't tell on the website.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> What shipping service does Charlottetilbury.com use for 2 day shipping? I can't tell on the website.


   The shipping info on the site doesn't indicate the carrier.  The shipping notice usually IDs the carrier based on the mode you select---free ground, 2 da air, etc..


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay!! Just got my shipping notice!!!


   Awesome Vee---I ordered later than you & C but hopefully mine will materialize soon


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you order ICL?
> The shipping info on the site doesn't indicate the carrier.  The shipping notice usually IDs the carrier based on the mode you select---free ground, 2 da air, etc..


  I decided to go with Beautylish but I can't seem to check out.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 21, 2014)

Okay.  I placed an order.  I'm hoping it will come Wednesday if I don't miss the delivery.  I don't do well with Fed Ex but it is my first purchase for Beautylish and I liked the $10 off.  Plus, the cut off time for today is later than the CT site.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay we caught the angels!!!!And we can finally concentrate on Thanksgiving!!!!






Yes we did!!!  Stalking is exhausting!!!  Now I can focus on my favorite holiday!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 21, 2014)

@Icecaramellatte I've ordered from Charlotte Tilbury's site two times in the past and they used FedEx.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Okay.  I placed an order.  I'm hoping it will come Wednesday if I don't miss the delivery.  I don't do well with Fed Ex but it is my first purchase for Beautylish and I liked the $10 off.  Plus, the cut off time for today is later than the CT site.


   Glad you finally got to to work and that you got the $10 off.  This looks like a really promising palette.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 21, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Awesome Vee---I ordered later than you & C but hopefully mine will materialize soon[/COLOR]


 I still haven't received my notice yet. I missed the cut off. So maybe it ships Monday. It needs signature too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 21, 2014)

need this set stunning


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I still haven't received my notice yet. I missed the cut off. So maybe it ships Monday. It needs signature too.


 My confirmation was in my spam folder
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  I had checked out as a guess---wasn't interested in registering 
   because I'm not a regular purchaser of the brand.  I hop it comes Monday or Wednesday.  I need get to the 
   farmer's market to pick up our turkey on Tuesday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 21, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> need this set stunning


    Which one is that Glammy?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 22, 2014)

My order is scheduled to arrive Tuesday!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> need this set stunning


  It is beautiful Glammy. What is it called?


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> need this set stunning


  Is it the Supermodel Look collection?


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> It is beautiful Glammy. What is it called?





Vandekamp said:


> Is it the Supermodel Look collection?


I think its in the hoilday gift set collection I need it badly my next haul for sure its called the perfect nude kiss


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I think its in the hoilday gift set collection I need it badly my next haul for sure its called the perfect nude kiss


  Okay. I'm not sure I can pull off some of those colors. They are beautiful though.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Okay. I'm not sure I can pull off some of those colors. They are beautiful though.


do u wear  alot of nudes vanderkamp I think this set would look stunninggg on u


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> do u wear alot of nudes vanderkamp I think this set would look stunninggg on u


  I think I have more nudes in my stash than any other color. I was obsessed with finding the perfect nude lipstick in the late 90s and I bought 5-6 in the past year. Lolita is one of my new favs.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 22, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I think I have more nudes in my stash than any other color. I was obsessed with finding the perfect nude lipstick in the late 90s and I bought 5-6 in the past year. Lolita is one of my new favs.


Yayy I love a great nude lip my first love I'm going to check out Lolita


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> My order is scheduled to arrive Tuesday!


  What did you end up getting ICL???  I hope you got  the Fallen Angel palette.  It's right up our alley.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Glammy, the Supermodel LC looks nice.  The lippie reminds me of Hepburn Honey which is a pretty nice nude.


----------



## Haven (Nov 22, 2014)

Anitavino said:


> That's interesting, I've ordered from Beautylish 3 times and never had to sign for a package.  Maybe it depends on the value of the item.  I'll let you know what happens this time.   My order shipped last night within 30 minutes of my order.


  My orders have always been over $100, so maybe that was why.  I have never just ordered one item (like this palette) from them.

  They do have some of the fastest shipping on the planet.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 22, 2014)

Ughhhh I can't wait for monday to receive my package!! Thing is, I'm going to a football game monday so I won't be home until like, midnight! Gosh.. Have to wait until then to play around lol...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Ughhhh I can't wait for monday to receive my package!! Thing is, I'm going to a football game monday so I won't be home until like, midnight! Gosh.. Have to wait until then to play around lol...


 All the more fun you'll have cause it's so worth the wait!!  Enjoy the game!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> What did you end up getting ICL???  I hope you got  the Fallen Angel palette.  It's right up our alley.


  I bought the Fallen Angel palette, Confession lipstick, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds lipgloss, and the holiday makeup bag.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Ok so there is a mini set I need


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I bought the Fallen Angel palette, Confession lipstick, Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds lipgloss, and the holiday makeup bag.


   Awesome!!!  




I can't wait to hear what you think of everything!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 22, 2014)

Happy I placed my order today. I'm getting the fallen angel quad and two chikuhodo brushes. No shopping for me for a long time now.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Happy I placed my order today. I'm getting the fallen angel quad and two chikuhodo brushes. No shopping for me for a long time now.


  That's awesome
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​You should treat yourself to nice things!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Hello Everyone!!!
> Thanks to all who sent heads-up messages to me.  I was out for several hours and almost missed it.  I knew it would happen this way
> 
> 
> ...


  so what did I miss?


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  haha yes once in a while it is nice. I ordered today, and they shipped it today. Beautylish is impressing me so far.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> haha yes once in a while it is nice. I ordered today, and they shipped it today. Beautylish is impressing me so far.


 I'll have to give Beautylish a try.  I've never ordered anything from there.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'll have to give Beautylish a try.  I've never ordered anything from there.


  You should. You get a discount on the first order, and it's free shipping if you spend a certain amount. The website says you have to sign for packages but that's good in that you know you'll get it and it won't just be left outside.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I'll have to give Beautylish a try.  I've never ordered anything from there.[/COLOR]


I've ordered from them and I ordered on a sunday and got my goodies the next day on monday


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I've ordered from them and I ordered on a sunday and got my goodies the next day on monday


   That's pretty impressive!!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's pretty impressive!!!


  I don't live very far from the shipping area, but I was surprised and very impressed.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> need this set stunning


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> :eyelove:


yes it stunning dolly we need


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> yes it stunning dolly we need


Is that a Bitch Perfect set?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Is that a Bitch Perfect set?


 Penelope pink set!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> I don't live very far from the shipping area, but I was surprised and very impressed.


 That's both dangerous and convenient!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Penelope pink set!!


How much V? I like Penelope Pink


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> How much V? I like Penelope Pink


 It is a pretty shade and will look beautiful on you!The set includes Penelope pink, Iconic nude liner & seduction gloss retails for $75! The lippie alone is 32 I believe D!!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 22, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> It is a pretty shade and will look beautiful on you!The set includes Penelope pink, Iconic nude liner & seduction gloss retails for $75! The lippie alone is 32 I believe D!!


That's not too bad at all V, thank you!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 22, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> That's not too bad at all V, thank you!


 :nods: :frenz:


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 23, 2014)

Can't wait for u guys to receive your fallen angels  here's to wishing u enjoy it as much as I do. Post your looks please


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 23, 2014)

ok, I see I need to get one of the lip sets...


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 23, 2014)

I really wanted the mini lipstick set as well but I already have bitch perfect and penelope pink so it would be silly.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 23, 2014)

I just ordered the _Fallen Angel _palette! It's my first item from her brand and I think I'm going to order a blush and _Filmstar Bronze & Glow_, too. I need help deciding which blush though! I'm planning to order Tom Ford's _Love Lust _so I want this one to be different enough. I was thinking of _Love is the Drug_ or _Love Glow_. Thoughts?


----------



## Haven (Nov 23, 2014)

Well I am impressed.  I ordered the FA palette from CT website Thursday evening, and it was delivered yesterday via the free ground shipping.
    I plan to play with it today. Yeah!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 23, 2014)

Haven said:


> Well I am impressed.  I ordered the FA palette from CT website Thursday evening, and it was delivered yesterday via the free ground shipping.
> I plan to play with it today. Yeah!


I think you will love it!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I really wanted the mini lipstick set as well but I already have bitch perfect and penelope pink so it would be silly.


   Did anyone notice how quickly those mini sets disappeared from Nordie's web site?  Perhaps someone put them up prematurely


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Haven said:


> Well I am impressed.  I ordered the FA palette from CT website Thursday evening, and it was delivered yesterday via the free ground shipping.
> I plan to play with it today. Yeah!


   That's pretty awesome.  I'm still awaiting a shipping notice.   Please let us know how you like it.


----------



## Haven (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> *That's pretty awesome.  I'm still awaiting a shipping notice.   Please let us know how you like it.*


  I sill have not received a shipping notice either, so yours may be on its way already.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I think you will love it!!!!


    Your feedback also definitely sent me scurrying for the FA palette!!!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Your feedback also definitely sent me scurrying for the FA palette!!!


  Yay! you will love it too!!

  When will it arrive?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Yay! you will love it too!!
> 
> *When will it arrive?*


   I'm trying to find out because I've not yet gotten a shipping notice.  You would think I don't own any e/s palettes at all the way I'm carrying on


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 23, 2014)

Hey @Medgal07 I saw you own the Powder and Sculpt brush. How do you like it? I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying.

  I also read in the TF thread that you own the bronzer brush but don't recommend it for its intended purpose. I'm on the fence about it. I'd like a powder brush for my balls but $115 feels a little steep!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Hey @Medgal07 I saw you own the Powder and Sculpt brush. How do you like it? I'm trying to decide if it's worth buying.
> 
> I also read in the TF thread that you own the bronzer brush but don't recommend it for its intended purpose. I'm on the fence about it. I'd like a powder brush for my balls but $115 feels a little steep!


 I do like  the brush.  It was intended to be used w/the Shade & Sculpt cream products and I use it solely for that purpose.  One shouldn't purchase that particular brush 
  and expect it to work for many purposes.

  The other face brushes are _GREAT!  _The bronzer brush is massive & dense---and wonderful, but I find it too large for my face, for applying bronzer.  It is on the other 
  hand perfect for applying beauty powders.   The blush brush is amazing and works really well with TF blushes.

  Any dense face brush will work for applying your balls.  I suggest a black bristled brush for the white balls---just give you a better sense for how much product you're 
  picking up.  I use any one o the following brushes for my non-white balls:
       # 134    Large Powder Brush MAC
       # 138    Tapered Face Brush MAC
       # 150    Large Face brush MAC
       #    2     Pinceau Poudre Biseauté Angled Powder Brush, Chanel
                    Retractable Kabuki Brush*, *Chanel
       # 05      Bronzer Brush, Tom Ford


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 23, 2014)

I placed my order yesterday, and it's supposed to arrive by tuesday. For canada, that's ridiculously fast. It's usally a week as everything comes through mississauga,ontario.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I do like  the brush.  It was intended to be used w/the Shade & Sculpt cream products and I use it solely for that purpose.  One shouldn't purchase that particular brush
> and expect it to work for many purposes.
> 
> The other face brushes are _GREAT!  _The bronzer brush is massive & dense---and wonderful, but I find it too large for my face, for applying bronzer.  It is on the other
> ...


  Oh, see I thought the Powder and Sculpt brush was for the Filmstar duo! She has them sold in a set for a few dollars less than individually on her website so I was curious if it'd be worth it.

  Thanks for the Tom Ford feedback! I definitely plan to get the blush brush. Still need to think on the bronzer brush though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Oh, see I thought the *Powder and Sculpt brush was for the Filmstar duo!* She has them sold in a set for a few dollars less than individually on her website so I was curious if it'd be worth it.
> 
> Thanks for the Tom Ford feedback! I definitely plan to get the blush brush. Still need to think on the bronzer brush though.


   That's correct Jay.  You can by the *Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star Bronze & Glow, Face Sculpt & Highlight* with the brush, as a set.  I purchased the compact w/o the 
   brush and use one of my bronzer brushes and a separate brush for the highlight powder.  I didn't want the brush because the reviews of the CT brushes weren't too 
   favorable.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's correct Jay.  You can by the *Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star Bronze & Glow, Face Sculpt & Highlight* with the brush, as a set.  I purchased the compact w/o the
> brush and use one of my bronzer brushes and a separate brush for the highlight powder.  I didn't want the brush because the reviews of the CT brushes weren't too
> favorable.


  Some of the people's blogs I've read that focus on high end brushes, have said the brushes aren't the softest ever, and the handles aren't the best either, but the powder and sculpt one is much loved for it's actual performance of application and blending.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Some of the people's blogs I've read that focus on high end brushes, have said the brushes aren't the softest ever, and the handles aren't the best either, but the powder and sculpt one is much loved for it's actual performance of application and blending.


   Oh that's good to hear specifically about the sculpt brush Bronwyn.  Do you have that one?


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 23, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh that's good to hear specifically about the sculpt brush Bronwyn.  Do you have that one?


  I don't, just have read a lot about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 23, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I don't, just have read a lot about it.


   I would possibly give it a go if I were in need of that type of brush


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 23, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Some of the people's blogs I've read that focus on high end brushes, have said the brushes aren't the softest ever, and the handles aren't the best either, but the powder and sculpt one is much loved for it's actual performance of application and blending.


  This is the perfect description of the brush IMO. The quality is not the best, but the size and shape make it perfect for contouring and/or highlighting. It is a bit pointed at the end and the head is medium size for brushes of this type. So it fits really well in the cheekbone hollows and on the high planes of the cheeks. I bought it as a set with the bronzer & highlighter palette when Nordstrom first launched the line. Sometimes the lesser quality brushes perform better for me because the hairs are not as soft, so I don't have a dark racing stripe under the cheekbones from too much product being grabbed.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 23, 2014)

bunnypoet said:


> This is the perfect description of the brush IMO. The quality is not the best, but the size and shape make it perfect for contouring and/or highlighting. It is a bit pointed at the end and the head is medium size for brushes of this type. So it fits really well in the cheekbone hollows and on the high planes of the cheeks. I bought it as a set with the bronzer & highlighter palette when Nordstrom first launched the line. Sometimes the lesser quality brushes perform better for me because the hairs are not as soft, so I don't have a dark racing stripe under the cheekbones from too much product being grabbed.


  Softness is important for me, but performance even more so. There's a lot of soft brushes out there that just move product around, and don't diffuse or blend. It looks so effortless on the people I've seen do demos using it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Weather conditions permitting, my Fallen Angel palette is scheduled for delivery on Friday, which is perfect!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Weather conditions permitting, my Fallen Angel palette is scheduled for delivery on Friday, which is perfect!!!


  YAY!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm simultaneously impatient yet also sad at the thought of my parcel actually arriving because the wait itself is sort of exciting and I've worked myself up way too much in terms of expectations.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 24, 2014)

My package arrived! And my mom accepted it for me. Im at school, then a football game until late this evening so I won't see my goodies for a while!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

I didn't receive a ship notice but my palette showed up an hour ago


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] What did you end up getting ICL???  I hope you got  the Fallen Angel palette.  It's right up our alley.[/COLOR]


 I ordered last week and never received any shipping confirmation. It still says in process. What's up with CT?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Weather conditions permitting, my Fallen Angel palette is scheduled for delivery on Friday, which is perfect!!![/COLOR]


 Yippee ompom: Mine comes tomm!!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine comes tomm!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

I called their customer service and I end up with voicemail. So I sent them an email. I probably will just order from Nordstrom or beautylish next time.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

Did some quick swatching at work and the palette is GORGEOUS. I was afraid the lighter colors would get lost on my dark skin, but they're really beautiful. And the bronze? Perhaps one of my new favorite eye shadow colors. I'm in awe.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Did some quick swatching at work and the palette is GORGEOUS. I was afraid the lighter colors would get lost on my dark skin, but they're really beautiful. And the bronze? Perhaps one of my new favorite eye shadow colors. I'm in awe.


 I'm glad you love the palette


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 24, 2014)

After contacting Customer service, she sent me a tracking email. I should get it Wednesday. There's severe weather conditions stated too. I hope I received it intact not depotted.


----------



## Haven (Nov 24, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I didn't receive a ship notice but my palette showed up an hour ago


Yeah! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I have yet to receive a ship/tracking notice for my palette that arrived last Sat.  Seems like someone is not doing their job. The palette is amazing though.


----------



## Haven (Nov 24, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Mine comes tomm!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine is supposed to come tomorrow, but from looking at my tracking email, it could get here today.


----------



## nanluvsbutee (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Did you order ICL?
> The shipping info on the site doesn't indicate the carrier.  The shipping notice usually IDs the carrier based on the mode you select---free ground, 2 da air, etc..


  I've been out of the loop, as well -- I see the entire Fallen Angel/Model look set on Nordstrom's site -- are they not getting the palette in by itself, I wonder?  Not sure if I should order the palette only from the CT site, or wait and see what's happening with Nordies?!


----------



## Anitavino (Nov 24, 2014)

I received my order FedEx from Beautylish at 10:30 this morning no signature required.  Fallen Angel is very pretty swatched it looks pretty will give it a whirl tomorrow.  I also ordered the holiday beauty bag..sorry to say...it's a piece of junk!!!  So disappointed in that, it's totally going back.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 24, 2014)

Mine just arrived, and I ordered it on saturday. Three days is ridiculously fast, so impressed.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 24, 2014)

So I'm still really stoked, but there is a slight letdown with the ct quad. It contains .10 oz and the regular ct quads contain .18 oz. That's a significant difference, and yes the formula is really special, but you shouldn't charge more for less product. I have never bought an eyeshadow palette in this price bracket, so I think that's part of my annoyance.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 24, 2014)

anybody have the lip lacquer Bardot Beige if so how are u liking it  I'm checking my list checking it twice and deciding on what I'm going to order this one looks like a sure bet


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 24, 2014)

It's Amazing!  I ordered from Beautylish on Friday at 4:47 my time and 7:47 their time and delivery was estimated for Wednesday but when I got tracking, it said it would come Tuesday.  Well I have my package. Total surprise.  The eyeshadow palette does look small but I'm sure it will be fine.  I was really just comparing it to Tom Ford. I didn't realize it was smaller than the other CT quads.  I haven't tried anything yet but I didn't notice until now that the gloss is called LSD. I thought something was up with the name Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds. I should have known.  I like the makeup bag.  It has Rose Gold lips on it.  I love Rose Gold.  Is it worth the price? No but I don't expect much with the makeup company cosmetic bags.  I will say that the Mac Rhianna Rose Gold bag was very nice. That may be the only one that exceeded my expectations.  I just buy them if I think they are cute. I really don't need any makeup bags.  Oh off to play with my stuff.  And I must say it. . . Beautylish Rocks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I didn't receive a ship notice but my palette showed up an hour ago


   That's great----what a surprise!  I think I only got a shipping notice because I e-mailed CS.  Did you have to sign for it???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Mine just arrived, and I ordered it on saturday. Three days is ridiculously fast, so impressed.


    This thread just blew up!! 



 I'm so excited for you.   Did  you order from Beautylish too?


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Nov 24, 2014)

[@]Medgal07[/@] yes but I was available to sign for it when Fedex stopped by though anyway


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Anitavino said:


> I received my order FedEx from Beautylish at 10:30 this morning no signature required.  Fallen Angel is very pretty swatched it looks pretty will give it a whirl tomorrow.  I also ordered the holiday beauty bag..sorry to say...it's a piece of junk!!!  So disappointed in that, it's totally going back.


   Glad you like the palette, and sorry the bag was "a piece of junk."


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> So I'm still really stoked, but there is a slight letdown with the ct quad. It contains .10 oz and the regular ct quads contain .18 oz. That's a significant difference, and yes the formula is really special, but you shouldn't charge more for less product. I have never bought an eyeshadow palette in this price bracket, so I think that's part of my annoyance.


  I hear you Bronwyn---embossed stars must be costly!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> @Medgal07 yes but I was available to sign for it when Fedex stopped by though anyway


    Thanks.  I was curious.  Mine is scheduled to arrive Friday.  I'll be at home but some of these drivers are known not to make an effort---if they don't see a car in the driveway 
   they just assume no one is at home. I'll just avoid putting my car in the garage.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> anybody have the lip lacquer Bardot Beige if so how are u liking it I'm checking my list checking it twice and deciding on what I'm going to order this one looks like a sure bet


  It does look nice Glammy but I didn't purchase it---I love YSL's glossy stain in Beige Peau #40.  It's my HG gloss for my beigy nudes.  It's so amazing!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I ordered last week and never received any shipping confirmation. It still says in process. What's up with CT?


    Call or E-mail CS.  They're probably bombarded w/orders from this much anticipated palette!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Mine just arrived, and I ordered it on saturday. Three days is ridiculously fast, so impressed.








.     Really. That fast? That is amazing.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 24, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I hear you Bronwyn---embossed stars must be costly!!!


  Yeah, I did order from beautylish. I do wish they used a bit more than just some bubble wrap and tissue paper in a cardboard box in a bubblewrap type packaging. It protected everything, but didn't feel quite as luxurious. The sticker, and hand written note was cute. Totally! also, they don't say on the site what it weighs which feels a bit disingenuous. Still, I'm excited I got my quad and two chikuhodo brushes. I'm a lucky girl.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 24, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> .     Really. That fast? That is amazing.


  Thank you  yeah, all the way to canada. Usually shipping is a week or more to here.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 24, 2014)

I got my shadow palette and lipstick!! Love both! The lipstick is very nude on me, looks quite different than penelope pink and bitch perfect. Ill compare all three tomorrow eve or wednesday.  The palette is also fab! Eyeshadows are a fantastic texture, I love it! Will wear it tomorrow! Love beautylish and their packaging!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, I did order from beautylish. I do wish they used a bit more than just some bubble wrap and tissue paper in a cardboard box in a bubblewrap type packaging. It protected everything, but didn't feel quite as luxurious. The sticker, and hand written note was cute. Totally! also, they don't say on the site what it weighs which feels a bit disingenuous. Still, I'm excited I got my quad and two chikuhodo brushes. I'm a lucky girl.


   Awesome Bronwyn!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I got my shadow palette and lipstick!! Love both! The lipstick is very nude on me, looks quite different than penelope pink and bitch perfect. Ill compare all three tomorrow eve or wednesday. The palette is also fab! Eyeshadows are a fantastic texture, I love it! Will wear it tomorrow! Love beautylish and their packaging!


    That's great!  I'm glad you love the goods!!!!  ENJOY!!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 24, 2014)

yay! I placed my first beautylish order!
  I got the fallen angel palette, ecstasy blush and a sugarpill pigment 
  yay for free shipping but boo to import fees ):


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 24, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> yay! I placed my first beautylish order! I got the fallen angel palette, ecstasy blush and a sugarpill pigment  yay for free shipping but boo to import fees ):


  :cheer:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> yay! I placed my first beautylish order!
> I got the fallen angel palette, ecstasy blush and a sugarpill pigment
> yay for free shipping but boo to import fees ):


   Yay to another FA palette lover & purchaser!!!   I'm glad your experience was a good one!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 24, 2014)

I have a question for team Fallen Angel palette-----do any of  you also have the Chanel *Nuit D’ Orient Palette*, which is very similar to the Fallen Angel palette.  
If so, have you drawn any comparisons?   I'm looking forward to comparing my Nuit D’ Orient Palette with my Fallen Angel palette when it arrives.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have a question for team Fallen Angel palette-----do any of  you also have the Chanel *Nuit D’ Orient Palette*, which is very similar to the Fallen Angel palette.
> If so, have you drawn any comparisons?   I'm looking forward to comparing my Nuit D’ Orient Palette with my Fallen Angel palette when it arrives.


  I think @sarabeautime posted a comparison on her blog. Unfortunately I didn't get the Chanel one but my Fallen Angel should be here today!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 25, 2014)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I think @sarabeautime posted a comparison on her blog. Unfortunately I didn't get the Chanel one but my Fallen Angel should be here today!


 
  True, I have compared them here:

  (link removed by mod)


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2014)

Hi @sarabeautime , please remember to only put links to your blog in your signature, not in posts


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

Just received my Palette!!!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Hi @sarabeautime  , please remember to only put links to your blog in your signature, not in posts


  Thanks, is this a new rule? I used to send links before. Here it was asked. I can obviously not change my signature if someone asks something.


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Thanks, is this a new rule? I used to send links before. Here it was asked. I can obviously not change my signature if someone asks something.


  No, it's not new  It has been like that for as long as I know.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Call or E-mail CS.  They're probably bombarded w/orders from this much anticipated palette![/COLOR]


 I just received the FA palette this morning. It's beautiful!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I just received the FA palette this morning. It's beautiful!


  Me too C!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just received my Palette!!! :eyelove:


 It's worth the hassle and hoops I've gone through with their CS yesterday! I always appreciate it when brands make products that are women of color appropriate!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just received my Palette!!! :eyelove:


so pretty!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> so pretty!


 Go get this WD!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> No, it's not new  It has been like that for as long as I know.


 I have the feeling that you over apply a rule which is meant for people who try to promote their websites. Obviously I am not one of those but if you think I am, I don't think I will post here anymore. I have posted the link because it was asked!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> so pretty!


  It is WD!! You need it!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Go get this WD!





Vineetha said:


> It is WD!! You need it!!! oke:


  Girls~ I ordered it Saturday!!!! I can't wait to get it!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Girls~ I ordered it Saturday!!!! I can't wait to get it!!!


 Love their packaging too very luxurious. Same as how Burberry packaged stuff.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

walkingdead said:


> Girls~ I ordered it Saturday!!!! I can't wait to get it!!!


  Yayyyyyyyy!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you get it soon!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just received my Palette!!! :eyelove:


this palette is stunning v I may add it to my list


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> this palette is stunning v I may add it to my list


 It's worth the $65 glammy and they ship fast.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's worth the $65 glammy and they ship fast.


awwwww thanks charismafulltv its really is beautiful and fast shipping is great enjoy


----------



## itskathleeeen (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just received my Palette!!!


This looks beautiful! It reminds me of the Dior quint in Bonne Etoile with the star designs! Is this available at Nordstrom?


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I have the feeling that you over apply a rule which is meant for people who try to promote their websites. Obviously I am not one of those but if you think I am, I don't think I will post here anymore. I have posted the link because it was asked!!!


  Your post got flagged, that's why I came to the thread and removed the link.
  We really appreciate you sharing your pics with us, but for as long as I can remember it is the rule that one can't post links to their own sites, blogs, YouTube etc in their posts, I don't know of any exception. I'm sorry if you feel that is a personal attack.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just received my Palette!!! :eyelove:


Enjoy V :eyelove: that is a gorgeous palette


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Your post got flagged, that's why I came to the thread and removed the link. We really appreciate you sharing your pics with us, but for as long as I can remember it is the rule that one can't post links to their own sites, blogs, YouTube etc in their posts, I don't know of any exception. I'm sorry if you feel that is a personal attack.


  I don't feel that it is a personal attack. I don't understand the rule and what has changed.   If the system automatically can flag posts, it can remove the links automatically too. Why do we need moderators do it? I believe flag means "hey moderator, go check out if there is a website promotion." Do you have to remove each link which is flagged? Aren't you supposed to consider the situation?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Enjoy V :eyelove: that is a gorgeous palette


 Go get this Dolly!!!


----------



## Naynadine (Nov 25, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> If the system automatically can flag posts, it can remove the links automatically too. Why do we need moderators do it? I believe flag means "hey moderator, go check out if there is a website promotion." Do you have to remove each link which is flagged? Aren't you supposed to consider the situation?


  It got flagged by a member, not the system. No, the system can't remove links, it has to be done manually.
  As I mentioned before, there are no exceptions, all blog links are removed when I see them or they get reported. Same rules for everyone.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> True, I have compared them here:
> 
> (link removed by mod)


 Thanks much---I'll go to your blog.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It got flagged by a member, not the system. No, the system can't remove links, it has to be done manually. As I mentioned before, there are no exceptions, all blog links are removed when I see them or they get reported. Same rules for everyone.


 This rule has been imposed since I've started to become a member here. You can't post your direct link but if someone asks you, you can tell them that you have your link in your signature or they are smart enough to search it on your site or even Google it.   I hope we can put this situation to rest and let's get back to talking about makeup


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 25, 2014)

[@]sarabeautime[/@], I hope you don’t really leave us :-(  As [@]charismafulltv[/@] posted, that's how I've seen people do it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Just received my Palette!!!


 So, so pretty Vee.  I can't wait to get mine.  They changed my delivery date from Friday, to tomorrow.  I'm not feeling too optimistic because of the snowy weather forecast.
  ENJOY it!!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Rules are rules.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So, so pretty Vee.  I can't wait to get mine.  They changed my delivery date from Friday, to tomorrow.  I'm not feeling too optimistic because of the snowy weather forecast.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  ENJOY it!!!!![/COLOR]


 Yeah our weather will be crappy tomorrow at noon


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Sara, thanks for the amazing swatches, reviews and comparison between CT Fallen Angel and Chanel Reve D' Orient palettes.  The differences are such that I'm now 
ok with having purchased both----totally can't wait for FA to arrive.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah our weather will be crappy tomorrow at noon


   Did your FA palette arrive C?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Rules are rules.


And we all follow them    Have a great day everyone


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Did your FA palette arrive C?[/COLOR]


 Thankfully I received today instead of tomorrow. Love it! It's women of color friendly. I'll wear it to work this weekend. I've used my Chanel Reve last weekend and I was able to come up with 2 looks on it.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Nov 25, 2014)

i placed an order for the confession lipstick and the lucy in the sky with diamonds lipgloss on charlotte's website and i just got an e-mail that the lipstick is sold out, even though it's still available to add to cart.  has anyone else had this problem?  fyi, i contacted nordstrom and they said that they're supposed to get the holiday collection in the beginning of december.  i know the mini lipstick set and the beauty box is up now though.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

fashiong1rl said:


> i placed an order for the confession lipstick and the lucy in the sky with diamonds lipgloss on charlotte's website and i just got an e-mail that the lipstick is sold out, even though it's still available to add to cart.  has anyone else had this problem?  fyi, i contacted nordstrom and they said that they're supposed to get the holiday collection in the beginning of december.  i know the mini lipstick set and the beauty box is up now though.


 When I contacted CS yesterday she said their website is having issues.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Thankfully I received today instead of tomorrow. Love it! It's women of color friendly. I'll wear it to work this weekend. I've used my Chanel Reve last weekend and I was able to come up with 2 looks on it.


    Oh that's good.  I'm not holding out too much promise that mine will arrive tomorrow, the revised delivery date because of the weather.  It's already very cloudy and the 
   temp dropped 6 degrees within the last hour or so.

   I definitely think we'll get a lot of use out of both palettes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> When I contacted CS yesterday she said their website is having issues.


    Maybe that's why some of us didn't get confirmation and shipping notices in some cases.  I got confirmation but not a shipping notice until I called.  When I tried to 
   check the status of my order prior to calling, the system said, "you have no orders"---hence the call.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

lipstickaholic said:


> This looks beautiful! It reminds me of the Dior quint in Bonne Etoile with the star designs! Is this available at Nordstrom?


 Not yet.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

I'm kinda liking Love Bite! http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-hepburn-honey-love-bite-kissing-lipstick-reviews-photos-swatches#more-182131


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda liking Love Bite! http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-hepburn-honey-love-bite-kissing-lipstick-reviews-photos-swatches#more-182131


  That shade looks nice! I am not tempted to try any lip products yet. Hopefully they will launch the matte Revolution lipsticks soon! I would love to get Bond Girl & Glastonberry!!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That shade looks nice! I am not tempted to try any lip products yet. Hopefully they will launch the matte Revolution lipsticks soon! I would love to get Bond Girl & Glastonberry!!


  I'm going to have to Google those! I love the names!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda liking Love Bite! http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-hepburn-honey-love-bite-kissing-lipstick-reviews-photos-swatches#more-182131


   I was in the market for a nude lipstick and someone recommended Hepburn Honey---it looks a tad more tan than T's photos though.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Nov 25, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Medgal07* 



   I just got the FA palette so far.  The lipsticks weren't even on my radar screen, I guess because I was so obsessed w/getting the e/s palette.
 
   Maybe that's why some of us didn't get confirmation and shipping notices in some cases.  I got confirmation but not a shipping notice until I called.  When I tried to 
   check the status of my order prior to calling, the system said, "you have no orders"---hence the call.



  could be.  charlotte tilbury CS wrote me back and said they would be getting more of the confession lipstick within a week or two, in case you decide you want to check it out.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 25, 2014)

The brushes I bought alongside my ct quad are just amazing, so soft, and so good at diffusing product...beams. I love when you use or apply something and it just feels really good. I love the quad's packaging, yes it's plastic, but it doesn't feel cheap, could easily double as a mirror compact when one is finished with the contents. The stars are so cute.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I just got the FA palette so far.  The lipsticks weren't even on my radar screen, I guess because I was so obsessed w/getting the e/s palette.
> 
> Maybe that's why some of us didn't get confirmation and shipping notices in some cases.  I got confirmation but not a shipping notice until I called.  When I tried to
> check the status of my order prior to calling, the system said, "you have no orders"---hence the call.
> ...


  Thanks for sharing that!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> The brushes I bought alongside my ct quad are just amazing, so soft, and so good at diffusing product...beams. I love when you use or apply something and it just feels really good. I love the quad's packaging, yes it's plastic, but it doesn't feel cheap, could easily double as a mirror compact when one is finished with the contents. The stars are so cute.


    All good to know Bronwyn!!!  Glad you're enjoying your chikuhodo brushes.  BTW, the Chanel palette is plastic too.  I happen to love the starts too---they _are_ cute!!


----------



## sarabeautime (Nov 25, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> It got flagged by a member, not the system. No, the system can't remove links, it has to be done manually.
> As I mentioned before, there are no exceptions, all blog links are removed when I see them or they get reported. Same rules for everyone.


Ok, thanks for the explanation. I wonder who I annoyed by that post so that it was flagged.

  I am not a soldier, I simply don't follow rules because they are rules. I need to understand them. I don't understand this particular rule personally. I like reading it when other bloggers post their links here, it saves me time and energy searching for them. Google doesn't always work all that well and the links others post are always Temptalia and almost nothing else (as if not everyone is reading the blog anyway). I liked the way I could find other smaller blogs and read their posts about a particular topic I was interested. 

  I have never faced this issue before (since almost a year it seems) because I simply don't post my links, this was not why I was hanging out here. What I find more annoying is that people post some photos with their blog names all over the place, this is more of an advertisement to me than mentioning a post which suits the subject.

  I am sorry for hijacking the thread, if there is any other thread these are being discussed I can post there. Anyway I don't feel like posting anything here anymore as long as there are people staring at my posts if there is a link in there so that they can flag it because the rules say so.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> That shade looks nice! I am not tempted to try any lip products yet. Hopefully they will launch the matte Revolution lipsticks soon! I would love to get Bond Girl & Glastonberry!!


 I haven't been tempted by any, beyond the one that I have.


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I haven't been tempted by any, beyond the one that I have.[/COLOR]


 I'm not interested witg the lipsticks, just eyeshadows. If she makes mattes in the future, I'll probably give it a try.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> I'm not interested witg the lipsticks, just eyeshadows. If she makes mattes in the future, I'll probably give it a try.


    I'm not sure why I'm not inthralled with the lipsticks---it could be that I haven't really looked closely at them because 
   I've been buying Chanel,TF and Guerlain lippies.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

NaomiH said:


> I'm kinda liking Love Bite! http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-...-lipstick-reviews-photos-swatches#more-182131


Hepburn Honey :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hepburn Honey


    It's a nice lippie Dolly


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Peace and Love y'all! Thanks Meddy for the message!


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> Hepburn Honey


  It's a nice lippie Dolly but it's CREAM! It's very windy here and I don't want my hair to stick into my lips and on my teeth!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's a nice lippie Dolly[/COLOR]


Looks mighty pretty meddy   





charismafulltv said:


> It's a nice lippie Dolly but it's CREAM! It's very windy here and I don't want my hair to stick into my lips and on my teeth!


Really creamy? I hate it when my hair gets everywhere and the lipstick too. :hug:


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ok, thanks for the explanation. I wonder who I annoyed by that post so that it was flagged.  I am not a soldier, I simply don't follow rules because they are rules. I need to understand them. I don't understand this particular rule personally. I like reading it when other bloggers post their links here, it saves me time and energy searching for them. Google doesn't always work all that well and the links others post are always Temptalia and almost nothing else (as if not everyone is reading the blog anyway). I liked the way I could find other smaller blogs and read their posts about a particular topic I was interested.   I have never faced this issue before (since almost a year it seems) because I simply don't post my links, this was not why I was hanging out here. What I find more annoying is that people post some photos with their blog names all over the place, this is more of an advertisement to me than mentioning a post which suits the subject.  I am sorry for hijacking the thread, if there is any other thread these are being discussed I can post there. Anyway I don't feel like posting anything here anymore as long as there are people staring at my posts if there is a link in there so that they can flag it because the rules say so.


awwwww don't leave hon I didnt know people actually use that flag I would hate to see u leave because of a misunderstanding hopefully u decide to stay


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

For some odd reason I don't want to try the lipstick yet either maybe bitch perfect for the name I got my eye on the lipgloss liners and brushes and now that eyeshadow


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> For some odd reason I don't want to try the lipstick yet either maybe bitch perfect for the name I got my eye on the lipgloss liners and brushes and now that eyeshadow


   I had heard the e/s palettes are hit or miss, but that happens with every brand at some point or another.  So far I've tried the one lippy, the Film Star Bronze & Glow, the
   Wonderglow Beauty Flash Primer and now the Fallen Angel palette which has gotten rave reviews.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can get the Confession holiday lipstick? When I went to order it and the fallen angel palette on beauty lish only the palette was available.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's correct Jay.  You can by the *Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star Bronze & Glow, Face Sculpt & Highlight* with the brush, as a set.  I purchased the compact w/o the
> brush and use one of my bronzer brushes and a separate brush for the highlight powder.  I didn't want the brush because the reviews of the CT brushes weren't too
> favorable.


  You don't even own the brush? Ha! I don't know what the heck I thought I read! 

  I finally checked Beautylish to see when my package is going to be delivered and, of course, it's tomorrow! The one day my husband took off lol (I get things shipped to his office because nothing good ever comes from getting packages delivered to our apt or my place of work). Oh well! My excitement (and patience) will just have to stretch till Monday/I'll have to live vicariously through all of you!


----------



## Haven (Nov 25, 2014)

throwitawaynow said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the Confession holiday lipstick? When I went to order it and the fallen angel palette on beauty lish only the palette was available.


  CT website

http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/k-i-s-s-i-n-g-confession.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> *You don't even own the brush? *Ha! I don't know what the heck I thought I read!
> 
> I finally checked Beautylish to see when my package is going to be delivered and, of course, it's *tomorrow! The one day my husband took off lol *(I get things shipped to his office because nothing good ever comes from getting packages delivered to our apt or my place of work). Oh well! My excitement (and patience) will just have to stretch till Monday/I'll have to live vicariously through all of you!


    No.  Not the one designated for the Film Star Bronze & Glow.  I have brushes that serve that purpose well, which is why I didn't buy it.  There are some positive feedback 
   about it here on the thread though Jay.  

   Oh no about your palette being delivered to hub's job.  I'd want to go and get it because I'm so impatient when it comes to new makeup.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 25, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> Ok, thanks for the explanation. I wonder who I annoyed by that post so that it was flagged.
> 
> I am not a soldier, I simply don't follow rules because they are rules. I need to understand them. I don't understand this particular rule personally. I like reading it when other bloggers post their links here, it saves me time and energy searching for them. Google doesn't always work all that well and the links others post are always Temptalia and almost nothing else (as if not everyone is reading the blog anyway). I liked the way I could find other smaller blogs and read their posts about a particular topic I was interested.
> 
> ...


  Well, I love that you are here! I don't mind you sharing.  I really don't get this & I am SO sorry that this is happening to you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Peace and Love y'all! Thanks Meddy for the message!


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 25, 2014)

sarabeautime said:


> I am not a soldier, I simply don't follow rules because they are rules. I need to understand them. I don't understand this particular rule personally. I like reading it when other bloggers post their links here, it saves me time and energy searching for them. Google doesn't always work all that well and the links others post are always Temptalia and almost nothing else (as if not everyone is reading the blog anyway). I liked the way I could find other smaller blogs and read their posts about a particular topic I was interested.


  This is a direct copy-and-paste from the Terms of Service...  [quote name="Specktra Terms of Service" url="http://www.specktra.net/a/terms-of-service"]14) Do not spam personal site URLs inside any post or private message. Registered and active members are permitted to have a link to a PERSONAL site in the signature area, but not in any part of posts or private messages. Links to sites with forum content and theme similar to Specktra.Net are not permitted, nor are they allowed to be promoted via the Private Messaging system. Abuse of this will result in your membership to the forum being terminated. If you own a beauty related site with a forum feature, please email [email protected] for a link exchange.[/quote]  It's also reiterated in this post by former mod/admin Lou. As well as in the Welcome post...  [quote name="Janice" url="http://www.specktra.net/t/183167/welcome-to-specktra"]We ask that you not register to solely to promote your website, songs or albums, contests you would like for us to vote for you in, items for sale, etc we're glad you have something you'd like to share with us but we insist you join us for the community we offer. Feel free to add a link to your personal site in your signature.[/quote]  I don't think anyone reads posts solely to flag stuff, and to suggest that anyone would do that is insulting. The post was reported because you linked to your own website within a post, which is against the rules. If you have had a problem with this for the duration of the time you've been here, why did you not take it up with Janice or Holstrom4 (Dawn) when you joined?  (That said, there is one point where this would be an issue, and that would be for mobile readers, who cannot see forum signatures.)


----------



## Jaymuhlee (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> No.  Not the one designated for the Film Star Bronze & Glow.  I have brushes that serve that purpose well, which is why I didn't buy it.  There are some positive feedback
> about it here on the thread though Jay.
> 
> Oh no about your palette being delivered to hub's job.  I'd want to go and get it because I'm so impatient when it comes to new makeup.


  Ugh, I know! He works in the heart of downtown Chicago though and it's going to be _so_ busy this weekend. We'll see if I can make it!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 25, 2014)

I cant wait to get my goodies!
  its supposed to be here by tomorrow at noon. Crazy fast shipping. my prabal gurung stuff hasnt even come yet and I ordered that on thursday lol


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I had heard the e/s palettes are hit or miss, but that happens with every brand at some point or another.  So far I've tried the one lippy, the Film Star Bronze & Glow, the[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Wonderglow Beauty Flash [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Primer and now the Fallen Angel palette which has gotten rave reviews.[/COLOR]


I like the star pallette its stunning u are right I don't buy lots of shadows because I don't wear them daily but that star pallette is so beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I like the star pallette its stunning u are right I don't buy lots of shadows because I don't wear them daily but that star pallette is so beautiful


 Are you getting it Glammy?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Jaymuhlee said:


> Ugh, I know! He works in the heart of downtown Chicago though and it's going to be _so_ busy this weekend. We'll see if I can make it!


   Awww....fingers crossed for you.


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Are you getting it Glammy?[/COLOR]


I want to order it depends how much I pick up tommorow sales start my bf standing in lines for a big wall screen tv crazy I'm not going with him I don't do Black Fridays sales anymore never have what I want most likey I am its just too pretty not to


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I want to order it depends how much I pick up tommorow sales start my bf standing in lines for a big wall screen tv crazy I'm not going with him I don't do Black Fridays sales anymore never have what I want most likey I am its just too pretty not to


 It's not just a hype it's worth it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I want to order it depends how much I pick up tommorow sales start my bf standing in lines for a big wall screen tv crazy I'm not going with him I don't do Black Fridays sales anymore never have what I want most likey I am its just too pretty not to


   Nordies is supposed to be getting it too, at some point, Glammy


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> It's not just a hype it's worth it.


thanks charismafulltv I know u are going to look stunning in it


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Nordies is supposed to be getting it too, at some point, Glammy[/COLOR]


thanks medgal I know u are going to look stunning in it too yayy I will wait to get  from Nordstrom thanks for letting me know medgal


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks medgal I know u are going to look stunning in it too yayy I will wait to get from Nordstrom thanks for letting me know medgal


  _Thank you Glammy!  _You're always so kind!


----------



## allthingsglam (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] _Thank you Glammy!  _You're always so kind![/COLOR]


Awwww thanks so much medgal I'm blushingu are always so kind too


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 25, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I have a question for team Fallen Angel palette-----do any of  you also have the Chanel *Nuit D’ Orient Palette*, which is very similar to the Fallen Angel palette.
> If so, have you drawn any comparisons?   I'm looking forward to comparing my Nuit D’ Orient Palette with my Fallen Angel palette when it arrives.


  I haven't done this yet.  I will try to this week.  I did wear the palette for the first time today.  I just wore the bronze over Mac Eclair paint pot, the lightest color to highlight and Mac Uninterrupted to transition.  I wasn't up for the black today.  Ectasy Blush.  The lipstick was just too pinky for this look I thought so I skipped it and went with Nars More lip pencil.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 25, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't done this yet.  I will try to this week.  I did wear the palette for the first time today.  I just wore the bronze over Mac Eclair paint pot, the lightest color to highlight and Mac Uninterrupted to transition.  I wasn't up for the black today.  Ectasy Blush.  The lipstick was just too pinky for this look I thought so I skipped it and went with Nars More lip pencil.


    If you ever want a day-time appropriate traditional smokey eye w/black eyeshadow, use MAC Constructivist PP 
   under the back e/s.  It tones it down and makes it day-time wearable.  When I wore the Chanel Reve D' Orient 
   palette for date-night w/hubs, I used Chanel Illusion D' Ombre *Mirifique* (Black shimmer) # *85 *as a base for the 
   black eyeshadow and it was really pretty.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 26, 2014)

Ok!! I did some swatches/comparisons for you guys to take a look at!! The eye shadow palette was swatched lightly with my finger.  The darkest shade could've had a better texture but it's still okay.  I took two shots of the lip products in different lighting!


----------



## Anitavino (Nov 26, 2014)

The whole Holiday collection is up on Nordstrom now.  MrRebates and Ebates have 6 percent back.  I think it's time to try out Confession and Bitch Perfect.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

My Fallen Angel palette arrived today, delivered by FedEx....I didn't have to sign for it---they just left it at the door.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:yahoo: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]My Fallen Angel palette arrived today, delivered by FedEx....I didn't have to sign for it---they just left it at the door.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yay Meddy! I like their packaging too!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 26, 2014)

Vineetha said:


> Yay Meddy! I like their packaging too!!!


    Yes---pretty impressive!!!  I wasn't expecting it to arrive until Friday, so it was a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 26, 2014)

I feel like mac's satin taupe would go really well with this quad.


----------



## xfarrax (Nov 26, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I feel like mac's satin taupe would go really well with this quad.


  I agree! Will try that integrating that shadow next time I use the quad. I haven't used satin taupe much at all since buying it, hopefully I can come up with a nice look alongside this.


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My Fallen Angel palette arrived today, delivered by FedEx....I didn't have to sign for it---they just left it at the door.


  WOOOHOOO! Looks great!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 26, 2014)

xfarrax said:


> I agree! Will try that integrating that shadow next time I use the quad. I haven't used satin taupe much at all since buying it, hopefully I can come up with a nice look alongside this.


  Yeah, it's one of two mac shadows I own, and I really like it, just need to remind myself to incorporate it into looks.


----------



## fashiong1rl (Nov 26, 2014)

i just ordered confession from nordstrom!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]:yahoo: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]My Fallen Angel palette arrived today, delivered by FedEx....I didn't have to sign for it---they just left it at the door.[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  It's soo beautiful!️


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> My Fallen Angel palette arrived today, delivered by FedEx....I didn't have to sign for it---they just left it at the door.








 You'll rock those shades babe!!!!!! Beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  I fell asleep last night 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




while we were watching a movie...I'll pm you back tonight


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 26, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> WOOOHOOO! Looks great!


  You look SO STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL in your new pic.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 27, 2014)

.


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 27, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You look SO STUNNINGLY BEAUTIFUL in your new pic.


  Thanks so much Elegant!!! You're too kind!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 27, 2014)

Before and after pix of Confession!  I tried to capture the same daylight for both shots but it was tough... It lightens my lips just enough in my opinion!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm wearing Confession and LSD today.  I paired it with Mac Cranberry liner.  Not sure the liner was my best option.  I like the lipstick and gloss.  I think I could get away with not wearing a liner with this pinky nude.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I feel like mac's satin taupe would go really well with this quad.
> I have not yet used the palette but I could definitely see that working as an option!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *xfarrax*
> ...


  Satin Taupe is often a go-to for me. for a neutral eye look.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> WOOOHOOO! Looks great!


    Thanks Alexis.  I totally love your new avi---so pretty!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You'll rock those shades babe!!!!!! Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Hi sis. 



 Thanks so much. 



 It's similar to my Chanel Reve Orient palette, but I needed both.  The embossed stars are so cute!!!
   I hope you had a splendid Gratitude Day, as my daughter, your niece likes to call it.   We had a great day but I'm exhausted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm wearing Confession and LSD today.  I paired it with Mac Cranberry liner.  Not sure the liner was my best option.  I like the lipstick and gloss.  I think I could get away with not wearing a liner with this pinky nude.
> Glad you like it ICL!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Sabrunka*
> 
> ...


    It's very pretty on you!!!!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 28, 2014)

elegant-one said:


> You'll rock those shades babe!!!!!! Beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I just saw an avatar for a review of that palette a little earlier today.  It looks pretty.  The shades do look similar so I hope I can resist since I'm already getting the Fallen Angel palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I just saw an avatar for a review of that palette a little earlier today.  It looks pretty.  The shades do look similar so I hope I can resist since I'm already getting the Fallen Angel palette.


   You know it's now up on Nordies w/Ebates @ 10% cash back.  I think they're different enough to warrant having both


----------



## Yazmin (Nov 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I just saw an avatar for a review of that palette a little earlier today.  It looks pretty.  The shades do look similar so I hope I can resist since I'm already getting the Fallen Angel palette.
> You know it's now up on Nordies w/Ebates @ 10% cash back.  I think they're different enough to warrant having both


  I'm not caving!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I'm not caving!


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 29, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I tried to capture the same daylight for both shots but it was tough... It lightens my lips just enough in my opinion!


  this looks so pretty on you!


----------



## alexisweaver (Nov 29, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Alexis.  I totally love your new avi---so pretty!!!


  Thanks Meddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 29, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Thanks Meddy!


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 29, 2014)

So I'm going to the uk next month, and they have an italian makeup store there called Kiko. Anyways, they have these color impact eyeshadow palettes, one of which is called lounge warm tones. It reminds me of ct vintage vamp(which i don't own. Has anyone tried it, as I'm considering picking it up as a cheaper dupe.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> So I'm going to the uk next month, and they have an italian makeup store there called Kiko. Anyways, they have these color impact eyeshadow palettes, one of which is called lounge warm tones. It reminds me of ct vintage vamp(which i don't own. Has anyone tried it, as I'm considering picking it up as a cheaper dupe.


   Kiko's is great. Not sure if Ive tried the palette you want but I love the pencils & polish (they have a ton). It kinda reminds me like if mac/inglot - nyx had a baby with great prices, lol..  definitely make sure u pop in one before you go home. Don't know if its a perm thing but they have a really great blush and also bronzer duos. There all over europe but where are you Bronwyn..?  cuz you might actually have one closer to you than you think.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 30, 2014)

Heres a look using the fallen angel palette and confession with pillow talk liner!


----------



## walkingdead (Nov 30, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Heres a look using the fallen angel palette and confession with pillow talk liner!


  Beautiful!!!


----------



## Anitavino (Nov 30, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


>


  Very pretty     If you had to choose between Confession and Penelope Pink, which one would it be ?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 30, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


>


  Very Pretty!!!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 30, 2014)

Anitavino said:


> Very pretty     If you had to choose between Confession and Penelope Pink, which one would it be ?


  Penelope Pink!! I love it and it goes on smoother for me! And thanks everyone . Penelope pink is also a more pink nude and confession is a peachish nude now that I analyze it lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 30, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


>


  Very pretty.


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 30, 2014)

Very pretty. 

  But I have to be honest, some of the looks she has on her site I don't like.  They seem to be "too much".  Am I the only one?


----------



## charismafulltv (Nov 30, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Heres a look using the fallen angel palette and confession with pillow talk liner!


 Beautiful!!! I love this palette! It's a perfect neutral.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Kiko's is great. Not sure if Ive tried the palette you want but I love the pencils & polish (they have a ton). It kinda reminds me like if mac/inglot - nyx had a baby with great prices, lol..  definitely make sure u pop in one before you go home. Don't know if its a perm thing but they have a really great blush and also bronzer duos. There all over europe but where are you Bronwyn..?  cuz you might actually have one closer to you than you think.


  Good to know! that's such a good combo. yeah, their powder products look quite nice. I'll be in england, and there's one in the area I'll be staying in.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 30, 2014)

So I like my fallen angel quad, but unpopular opinion, it was a bit disappointing. Ignoring the fact that it was too pricey for the amount of product, I just found it had to be built up so much to get colour payoff on the eyes. There's a nice end result, but it wasn't that special. Though I do enjoy the texture.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Good to know! that's such a good combo. yeah, their powder products look quite nice. I'll be in england, and there's one in the area I'll be staying in.


   are you in the us?


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> are you in the us?


  canada


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> So I like my fallen angel quad, but unpopular opinion, it was a bit disappointing. Ignoring the fact that it was too pricey for the amount of product, I just found it had to be built up so much to get colour payoff on the eyes. There's a nice end result, but it wasn't that special. Though I do enjoy the texture.


  Felt the same way about this palette so Im glad I wasn't the only one. I like the look I get with it but I definitely felt like some of the colors had to be built up & I tried different brushes & techniques too. I really like this palette but after all the build up and waiting for it I'm disappointed that I don't  love it.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Felt the same way about this palette so Im glad I wasn't the only one. I like the look I get with it but I definitely felt like some of the colors had to be built up & I tried different brushes & techniques too. I really like this palette but after all the build up and waiting for it I'm disappointed that I don't  love it.


  Yeah, and now I'm defs not buying her regular quads because of this.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> canada


  the US has a cpl stores but yes definitely grab it when your in the UK, the selection in the EU in always better. and definitely ck out those duos I told u about. I tried them in the store lastime I went and they were really nice, kinda regret not grabbing them. There's a little pharmacy I usually go to when Im there to stock up on some of my skincare, I ask my friend what the name is cuz I forgot & message u it when I can k hun. **also go on the website b4 u go cuz they usually have coupons/printouts that u can use in the kiko store


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, and now I'm defs not buying her regular quads because of this.


  I really wanted a few of them too, like the rock, rebel & muse. But definitely gonna try them now 1st b4 I buy anymore & my fallen angel on was so tiny, I didn't realize her palettes were so small too. 
  *Ooh since you'll be in the UK, definitely make a list of things you want to try in person while your there cuz you'll have a bunch of great stores like Selfridges that carry brands you wouldn't normally get or would have to buy online only from.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


>


   Gorgeous!!!   What do you think of the FA palette??


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Felt the same way about this palette so Im glad I wasn't the only one. I like the look I get with it but I definitely felt like some of the colors had to be built up & I tried different brushes & techniques too. I really like this palette but after all the build up and waiting for it I'm disappointed that I don't  love it.






Hello Bronwyn & Mimi---I have not yet used my FA palette, my very first CT eyeshadow palette ever.  Based on your comments I'll approach it w/my brushes that 
  pickup and distribute product most effectively and hope that it helps a bit.  I know I'll be comparing it to my Chanel Rêve D' Orient palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, and now I'm defs not buying her regular quads because of this.


    I was never interested in the regular quads.   Based on my experience once I get around to using my FA palette I may _never_ gain that interest.


----------



## Mimi702 (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  HI hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes definitely, thats what I had to did. Its really nice & the texture is beautiful but guess I thought the 2 top colors would just be like bamm- on & done and I found myself dipping in the palette to apply more product & really not wanting to ruin the stars. Let me know how it goes babe. I love the look but I definitely think I like my chanel more, but than again I might be bias cuz I love my chanel products, lol.


----------



## Bronwyn (Nov 30, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I was never interested in the regular quads.   Based on my experience once I get around to using my FA palette I may _never_ gain that interest.


  I mean, also I find there's a lot of decent cheaper eyeshadow palettes out there, drugstore included


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, it's a lot harder to access stuff in canada, and I am mostly unable to shop online unless I pay a friend in cash beforehand, but I can't do that very often. Yeah, the duos do look nice. ooh love coupons.
> Yeah, I'm thinking mostly boots and kiko, I don't wanna get really pricey stuff cause the exchange rate sucks, and tax is 20%.
> *Yeah, it's disappointing. Like, the shades are nice, but not very intense.*
> *I mean, also I find there's a lot of decent cheaper eyeshadow palettes out there, drugstore included*


  I guess that surprised me the most because the swatches all looked super pigmented.  I don't mind paying extra for quality products but not because someone slapped
   their name on it and called it a day.  Well, it should be very interesting when I finally get around to using it.


----------



## Bronwyn (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I guess that surprised me the most because the swatches all looked super pigmented.  I don't mind paying extra for quality products but not because someone slapped
> their name on it and called it a day.  Well, it should be very interesting when I finally get around to using it.


  Yeah, tho ppl often press down quite hard in swatches, and also swatches often look more intense than actual eye swatches, maybe because of the oilyness of the eyes. I do really like the packaging. The shades themselves are nice, but not really a full look in one.


----------



## Isabel Lx (Dec 1, 2014)

For the price the product should be excellent and you shouldn't have to try to work it to make it perform as it should. ... I'm sorry you felt disappointed but thanks for letting us know. You just saved me a bit of cash  I think there is lot of hype surrounding her line but I'm not sure of all products really perform ...


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Gorgeous!!!   What do you think of the FA palette??


  I really like it as they're colors that I wear on a daily basis, but the darkest shade is sort of powdery in my opinion, but I don't plan on using it all that often either.  I do find I have to pack quite a bit of the product onto my brushes in order to get the color I want, which I wish wasn't the case as I feel I'm using up a lot of product but most is being eaten by my brush lol (and I don't have bad brushes!)


----------



## Bronwyn (Dec 1, 2014)

Isabel Lx said:


> For the price the product should be excellent and you shouldn't have to try to work it to make it perform as it should. ... I'm sorry you felt disappointed but thanks for letting us know. You just saved me a bit of cash  I think there is lot of hype surrounding her line but I'm not sure of all products really perform ...


  Yeah, also since it's a smaller amount of product, it kinda wastes it when you have to build up so much. I did find using mac satin taupe helped my look be a bit more intense.


----------



## peanut (Dec 1, 2014)

Forgive me if someone has already posted, but there's free international shipping on net-a-porter. I got another CT matte l/s (Sexy Sienna). Note that you have to choose United Kingdom as your country. They take off VAT so mine came to around $30 excluding any cc fees. Much better than eBay!! Her mattes are my favorite matte formula of any brand I've tried so far.


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 1, 2014)

peanut said:


> Forgive me if someone has already posted, but there's free international shipping on net-a-porter. I got another CT matte l/s (Sexy Sienna). Note that you have to choose United Kingdom as your country. They take off VAT so mine came to around $30 excluding any cc fees. Much better than eBay!! Her mattes are my favorite matte formula of any brand I've tried so far.


 Oh?!  Even shipping to the usa? Interesting!


----------



## Vineetha (Dec 1, 2014)

peanut said:


> Forgive me if someone has already posted, but there's free international shipping on net-a-porter. I got another CT matte l/s (Sexy Sienna). Note that you have to choose United Kingdom as your country. They take off VAT so mine came to around $30 excluding any cc fees. Much better than eBay!! Her mattes are my favorite matte formula of any brand I've tried so far.


  Oh Thats nice! I have been wanting to get Bond girl forever! $30 is same pricing as in the US maybe even lesser!


----------



## peanut (Dec 1, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> Oh?! Even shipping to the usa? Interesting!


Yes! It's such a great deal because they're shipping is normally quite expensive. Says it's valid to "08.12.14."  I ordered yesterday, and it will be here Wednesday. Love Net-a-Porter!


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 1, 2014)

LOL I got Bond Girl and Amazing Grace. I did NOT need those, but that deal was too good to turn down! It was cheaper than what they sell for here!!!


----------



## peanut (Dec 1, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> LOL I got Bond Girl and Amazing Grace. I did NOT need those, but that deal was too good to turn down! It was cheaper than what they sell for here!!!


Nice!! I think you will love Amazing Grace! I have that one and I ordered Sexy Sienna. I also wanted Lost Cherry (due to frontrowbeauty's review) but I have to be kinda good right now.

  http://www.frontrowbeauty.com/charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution-lipsticks-review-swatch-amazing-grace-lost-cherry/


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 1, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> Yeah, also since it's a smaller amount of product, it kinda wastes it when you have to build up so much. I did find using mac satin taupe helped my look be a bit more intense.


  which kinda sucks cuz we shouldn't have to use mac or any another product to compensate after we throw down a bunch of cash for an item *with even less product than normal since its le too.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Dec 1, 2014)

I have used various brushes with Fallen Angel - her own blending and smoke brush, my Shu no. 10 natural hair brush, Laura Mercier, Billy B, and had no trouble getting great colour payoff with what seems to me to be normal application. No fall out, no patchiness. I have two other palettes - Golden Goddess and Dolce Vita - and I find this does have a different "finish" in the pan. But applies beautifully, as do the others. This has the same sort of finish to me as Tom Ford Nude Dip, which is also a wet/dry shadow. Haven't used either palette wet yet but keen to do so.

  Just wanted to add that I have not been disappointed with anything I've gotten from Charlotte Tilbury, and that now includes the blush, powder and foundation (LOVE them), powder eye pencil and Rock N Kohl, lipsticks and glosses, Magic Cream, Wonder Glow, and the Bronze and Glow. (I'm NOT going to do the math on all of that!!!) I haven't tried the mascara yet, but soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I really like it as they're colors that I wear on a daily basis, but the darkest shade is sort of powdery in my opinion, but I don't plan on using it all that often either.  I do find I have to pack quite a bit of the product onto my brushes in order to get the color I want, which I wish wasn't the case as I feel I'm using up a lot of product but most is being eaten by my brush lol (and I don't have bad brushes!)


   I still have not yet used my palette.   Have you tried using it w/a slightly damp brush?  I've heard that like my 
  Chanel Reve D' Orient, Fallen Angel can also be used wet or dry.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 1, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I have used various brushes with Fallen Angel - her own blending and smoke brush, my Shu no. 10 natural hair brush, Laura Mercier, Billy B, and had no trouble getting great colour payoff with what seems to me to be normal application. No fall out, no patchiness. I have two other palettes - Golden Goddess and Dolce Vita - and I find this does have a different "finish" in the pan. But applies beautifully, as do the others. This has the same sort of finish to me as Tom Ford Nude Dip, which is also a wet/dry shadow. Haven't used either palette wet yet but keen to do so.


 I'm glad you shared this just as I asked the question about having used the FA quad wet/dry.  I also read that FA's 
   formula differs from the permanent range of quads, and that would explain it.  Along with TF Nude Dip I also have 
   Emerald Lust,  which can also be used wet or dry.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Dec 1, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm glad you shared this just as I asked the question about having used the FA quad wet/dry.  I also read that FA's
> formula differs from the permanent range of quads, and that would explain it.  Along with TF Nude Dip I also have
> Emerald Lust,  which can also be used wet or dry.


I've just been really pleased with her products. The only one I probably won't repurchase is the powder pencil Audrey. It's a little drier and I find that I get just as nice (if not better) an effect with Tom Ford Espresso, the Marc Jacobs liners or Urban Decay. I actually like that the palettes don't weigh a ton because it makes them nicer to travel with. And since I can't remember the last time I finished a palette ... I'm ok with the amount of product in them (even FA, which I know has less - but so does Nude Dip, so I can only assume it's the wet/dry formula accounting for lack of product).


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm confident in saying that what I've tried from CT has been awesome.  I only have three lipsticks, two lip liners and an eye shadow palette, but all have performed well! Especially the lipsticks, so I'm excited to receive my matte ones in the mail soon!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 2, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm confident in saying that what I've tried from CT has been awesome.  I only have three lipsticks, two lip liners and an eye shadow palette, but all have performed well! Especially the lipsticks, so I'm excited to receive my matte ones in the mail soon!!


  Her stuff is the best!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 2, 2014)

I have a youtube channel and blog and I wanted to do a best and worst of Charlotte Tilbury but I wasn't able to, I love basically everything I've got!  I have the Glamour Muse full set, the retoucher, two beach sticks, lipsticks, colour chameleon... and I like all of the things I've tried. There are always small details you can pick at but overall I'm impressed at the brand and I feel I want it all!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

coffeewithcream said:


> I've just been really pleased with her products. The only one I probably won't repurchase is the powder pencil Audrey. It's a little drier and I find that I get just as nice (if not better) an effect with Tom Ford Espresso, the Marc Jacobs liners or Urban Decay. I actually like that the palettes don't weigh a ton because it makes them nicer to travel with. And since I can't remember the last time I finished a palette ... I'm ok with the amount of product in them (even FA, which I know has less - but so does Nude Dip, so I can only assume it's the wet/dry formula accounting for lack of product).


 I've honestly been pleased with the few CT products that I've tried.  I still have not yet used my FA palette----so much makeup, so little time. In addition to FA I have the 
 *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight compact and one lipstick in *Hepburn Honey.  *I don't get concerned over palette   
 amounts either because I have sooooo many that like you, and I suspect most people, I've never finished an eyeshadow palette.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 2, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Her stuff is the best!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *IHughes*
> 
> 
> ...


  Three good endorsements!!!  It's nice when you find a brand and love the products.


----------



## Haven (Dec 2, 2014)

I am a fan of all the products that I have tried from this line, with the exception of the glitter "pop" shadow in some of the eye palettes.  Other than that I like every product.  Plus I like the other 3 shadows in the eye palettes that I have. Thankfully the FA palette (which is officially on regular rotation now) has no glitter pop shade.  I  have had no issues with the FA palette.  I think that it is lovely!

  I even like the contour/shading brush.  It is a lot lighter than my other brushes, but it works beautifully for what it is designed to do.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree with the glitter pop shadow. I don't necessarily hate glitter but it hardly has any payoff, it all stays on my finger instead of my eyelid. It's specially bad in Glamour Muse, it's supposed to be purple but I can't get colour at all


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Her stuff is the best!


  As a woc, what would you recommend for another woc?


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Her stuff is the best!


yayyy I placed my first order from nordstrom and they have not shipped my goodies yet next I'm getting her blushes they look so pretty


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> yayyy I placed my first order from nordstrom and they have not shipped my goodies yet next I'm getting her blushes they look so pretty


  Please post pictures Glammy. I have not paid much attention to CT.  I have looked at her makeup online and I am not sure what would look good on me.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> As a woc, what would you recommend for another woc?


  Yes, I absolutely would! I haven't tried Filmstar yet, but other than that there's nothing of hers I wouldn't recommend. It's all amazing!!

Every woman needs the Bitch Perfect lipstick in her lot! Oh, and Glammy, her blushes are YESSSS!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yes, I absolutely would! I haven't tried Filmstar yet, but other than that there's nothing of hers I wouldn't recommend. It's all amazing!!
> 
> Every woman needs the Bitch Perfect lipstick in her lot! Oh, and Glammy, her blushes are YESSSS!


  Thank you. I will look into the Bitch Perfect lipstick.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> Please post pictures Glammy. I have not paid much attention to CT.  I have looked at her makeup online and I am not sure what would look good on me.


I sure will


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

alexisweaver said:


> Yes, I absolutely would! I haven't tried Filmstar yet, but other than that there's nothing of hers I wouldn't recommend. It's all amazing!!   Every woman needs the Bitch Perfect lipstick in her lot! Oh, and Glammy, her blushes are YESSSS!


yes I'm going to get bitch prefect and yes thanks for telling me about the blushes I really can't wait now all her stuff does look amazing I can see me  ordering a bunch of stuff my list is long


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> yayyy I placed my first order from nordstrom and they have not shipped my goodies yet next I'm getting her blushes they look so pretty


    Oh that's nice Glammy----which ones did you order?  I've just glanced at them because I need another blush like I need a hole in the head but I can always be persuaded


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Oh that's nice Glammy----which ones did you order?  I've just glanced at them because I need another blush like I need a hole in the head but I can always be persuaded :haha: [/COLOR]


hi medgal i got two glosses and one liner   seduction gloss Pillowtalk liner bardot beige gloss  hoping I love the glosses because I want lucy in the sky with diamonds I have not got the blushes yet but I can't wait to order some


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> hoping I love the glosses because I want lucy in the sky with diamonds I have not got the blushes yet but I can't wait to order some


  Seduction is gorgeous.  If I didn't have YSL Beige Peau # 40 lip stain I would definitely have to get Seduction.  BP is my HG gloss to wear w/nude lipsticks.
    In fact, I wear BP over  CT's Hepburn Honey.   Bardot Beige is pretty too.  I can see why you got both.  They will look so, so good on you!!  Are they permanent?


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Seduction is gorgeous.  If I didn't have YSL Beige Peau # 40 lip stain I would definitely have to get Seduction.  BP is my HG gloss to wear w/nude lipsticks.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    In fact, I wear BP over  CT's Hepburn Honey.   Is Seduction permanent?[/COLOR]


I look that ysl one up and its stunning medgal its next on my list I love a great nude lip I can't believe I just got my first ysl glossy stain this week and its pure love I can't wait to get beige beau the ysl glossy stains are  amazing


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 3, 2014)

Did anyone else get the CT mini lipstick set..? I just received it and holy crap they're small!! I thought they were 1 of my samples until I saw the front 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 kinda disappointed. They lipstick was really nice just so freakin tiny, I'd probably finish it in a day or 2. Now I wish I just ordered a regular lipstick or 1 of the blushes. Does any1 have a fav blushes to recommend..?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I look that ysl one up and its stunning medgal its next on my list I love a great nude lip I can't believe I just got my first ysl glossy stain this week and its pure love I can't wait to get beige beau the ysl glossy stains are amazing


    Beige Peau is my one and only YSL Glossy Stain and I love it---I'm on my second one, if that's any indication of how much I love it.  Which one did you get?
   It seems people either love them or hate them.  I don't think I'd wear it w/o lipstick....but then I don't wear any gloss w/o lipstick.  I was surprised by the cool 
   sensation that you get when you apply---I rather like it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Did anyone else get the CT mini lipstick set..? I just received it and holy crap they're small!! I thought they were 1 of my samples until I saw the front
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I looked at them, but was as unimpressed by those as I was the Tom Ford minis.  If you're looking for a CT blush recommendation I haven't yet tried them.
   I can however talk to you about Chanel JCs of TF blush.  What do you like Mimi?


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Beige Peau is my one and only YSL Glossy Stain and I love it---I'm on my second one, if that's any indication of how much I love it.  Which one did you get?[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   It seems people either love them or hate them.  I don't think I'd wear it w/o lipstick....but then I don't wear any gloss w/o lipstick.  I was surprised by the cool [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   sensation that you get when you apply---I rather like it![/COLOR]


i love love them I'm going to get a few more I'm a gloss girl at heart I got number 9 a beautiful red  I'm wearing it in my avi


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

4 days and counting my nordies  order still has not shipped that's odd hope they don't cancel I want my goodies lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> 4 days and counting my nordies order still has not shipped that's odd hope they don't cancel I want my goodies lol


   That is odd for Nordies, Glammy.  Can you go into your acct info to check the status of your order?


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> I looked at them, but was as unimpressed by those as I was the Tom Ford minis.  If you're looking for a CT blush recommendation I haven't yet tried them.
> I can however talk to you about Chanel JCs of TF blush.  What do you like Mimi?


  I haven't tried any of the CT blushes yet since I didn't have a counter nearby so was just waiting on those but the Chanel blushes are my favs, luv the creme & jc!!  I was thinking of myb getting Malice or In Love next and myb Ravish by TF. I don't have any TF blushes so kinda excited about getting 1. Do u have any favs for me to ckout?


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  That is odd for Nordies, Glammy.  Can you go into your acct info to check the status of your order?[/COLOR]


 it still says in process


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I'm wearing it in my avi


  ooh I've had my eye on the red ysl stain & it's been sitting in my cart for awhile now, luv the ysl glosses so I thought if I was gonna get a red gloss it should definitely be this 1 cuz my other 1's last the longest on me. It looks beautiful on you allthingsglam!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> it still says in process


 That's a good thing I suppose.  Maybe they're waiting for a shipment???  They need to understand that instant 
   makeup gratification is very important to us!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> ooh I've had my eye on the red ysl stain & it's been sitting in my cart for awhile now, luv the ysl glosses so I thought if I was gonna get a red gloss it should definitely be this 1 cuz my other 1's last the longest on me. It looks beautiful on you allthingsglam!!


  Really?  I'm on a major red-kick at the moment,  I should check that out.  Have you tried the YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush?  I always forget
   to use them as blushes too.  I've only worn them as lipsticks.  They're pretty nice too.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 3, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> ooh I've had my eye on the red ysl stain & it's been sitting in my cart for awhile now, luv the ysl glosses so I thought if I was gonna get a red gloss it should definitely be this 1 cuz my other 1's last the longest on me. It looks beautiful on you allthingsglam!!


 Awwwwww thanks I'm blushingI love it its my first glossy stain and I'm hooked get it its a beautiful one And I'm sorry u don't like your mini lippie I agree try a full size or get a blush my next item I'm going to try the blushes too


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That's a good thing I suppose.  Maybe they're waiting for a shipment???  They need to understand that instant[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   makeup gratification[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] is very important to us![/COLOR]


ikr I never waited 4 days for nordies to ship a item I'm just so excited to try this brand I need to know if I need more stuff   Hehe I'm sure I do lol


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 3, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Really?  I'm on a major red-kick at the moment,  I should check that out.  Have you tried the YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush?  I always forget
> to use them as blushes too.  I've only worn them as lipsticks.  They're pretty nice too.
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes I definitely will & so should you Meddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! I've been putting it off to buy other things but I've been wanting this or/and the Guerlain, luv those too!!

  Oh yes I have definitely tried the kiss & blush, lol.. kinda went a little crazy after buying 1 & then got a bunch more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..  ive actually been doing the opposite and using them more as blushers & need to remember to use them as lipsticks too!. Which 1's did u get.. and did u do the same a buy a whole bunch too, lol?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 3, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Yes I definitely will & so should you Meddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Oh you sound like my bad-girl makeup twin....when I find something that I really like, I'm all in.  I went a little crazy w/the K & Bs too.  I was reading a ways back in this thread and the blushers are mentioned with really good feed back.  You should read through and get some recommendations.  I'm all over Guerlain too.  I got several items from the holiday collection and today I ordered one the Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extraits.  Have you tried them??

I have a few CT items; The *Wonder Glow* Flash Primer (wore it Wednesday), the Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight, the *Fallen Angel Eyeshadow*Palette, the 
The *Feline Flick*, eyeliner and the *Hepburn Honey *lipstick.  I'd say that;s a nice start!!!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 4, 2014)

I was so tempted to pick up some lippies.
  but stuck with the fallen angel palette and ecstasy blush.
  The shipping was lightning fast on Beautylish! What a positive experience, Id defo order from  them again.

  onto the products:
  The packaging isnt really what I expected.. for some reason I thought they would have a heavier feel to them, feel more luxurious cause of the pricetag.
  Its okay though it doesnt feel cheap or anything.
  Fallen angel I have only used once.. I dont want the star pattern to go away ):
  Its actually really pretty. I feel like the colors compliment each other so well...perfectly.
  The blush.. I was actually kinda scared Id hate.. its lighter than in the pics and it looks super frosty but upon trying it out its pigmented, smooth, blends easily, it gives me such a nice glow, lasts all day (even with oily skin) and its not frosty at all like how it looks in the pan. Its everything I wanted nars orgasm to be and more. LOVEE.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Dec 4, 2014)

Beautylish extended the $20 gift card to me so I promptly ordered Bronze and Glow and it arrived today? I ordered as soon as it was available at about 6:00 am eastern on Tuesday and it is already in my hands! You can't beat it! I can't wait to try it tomorrow!  And the packaging is rose gold! I hadn't noticed that. I thought it was just special for the holiday stuff.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 4, 2014)

My order is still in process I may just cancel


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> My order is still in process I may just cancel


 That does seem odd Glammy.  Maybe a phone call would garner more information.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh you sound like my bad-girl makeup twin....when I find something that I really like, I'm all in.  I went a little crazy w/the K & Bs too.  I was reading a ways back in this thread and the blushers are mentioned with really good feed back.  You should read through and get some recommendations.  I'm all over Guerlain too.  I got several items from the holiday collection and today I ordered one the Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extraits.  Have you tried them??
> 
> I have a few CT items; The *Wonder Glow* Flash Primer (wore it Wednesday), the Film Star *Bronze & Glow, *Face Sculpt & Highlight, the *Fallen Angel Eyeshadow*Palette, the
> The *Feline Flick*, eyeliner and the *Hepburn Honey *lipstick.  I'd say that;s a nice start!!!


  we can be bad-girl makeup twins any day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *those Guerlain Rouge G make me wish I could swim in them (like when scrooge McDuck jump in all the gold), lol.

  That definite is a nice start with the CT line, I really liked the Penelope Pink from the mini set so im gonna order a full size 1 & hopefully when I get to see it in person myb grab another palette.


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 4, 2014)

Rebellefleur said:


> I was so tempted to pick up some lippies.
> but stuck with the fallen angel palette and ecstasy blush.
> The shipping was lightning fast on Beautylish! What a positive experience, Id defo order from  them again.
> 
> ...


  Hi rebellefleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would you say this blush is arnd the same or lighter than orgasm..? cuz that 1 is too light for my skin & just doesn't do anything for me. Do u know any other blushes this would be similar to?


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 4, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> My order is still in process I may just cancel


  From where did you order?


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> we can be bad-girl makeup twins any day
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You definitely need to try the  Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extraits.  Check it out: http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-luxure-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches
I honestly can not stop wearing it.  It's GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I love Beautylish!  I've had nothing but the best experience with them.  I always get my order the very next day because I live in the same city as their headquarters.  I had placed two large orders that Monday and Tuesday prior to the gift card event.  The owner emailed me and extended the offer to me retroactively.  I was so stoked!
> 
> 
> From where did you order?






That's really pretty awesome Yazmin!!!


----------



## Mimi702 (Dec 4, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> You definitely need to try the  Rouge G De Guerlain L'Extraits.  Check it out: http://www.temptalia.com/guerlain-luxure-rouge-g-lextrait-review-photos-swatches
> I honestly can not stop wearing it.  It's GORGEOUS!!!


  oh you bad bad girl, lol!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!!  I'm loving these liquid lipsticks and the whole guerlain range, definitely gonna check this out when I'm at the store. 
  **you know it's so funny, these little packages like this with the directions or 1's that you would never think you need to ask for help always have me flustered & almost breaking them trying to get them open when they 1st arrive, lol.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]That does seem odd Glammy.  Maybe a phone call would garner more information.[/COLOR]


yes u are right medgal I will find out my info today


Yazmin said:


> I love Beautylish!  I've had nothing but the best experience with them.  I always get my order the very next day because I live in the same city as their headquarters.  I had placed two large orders that Monday and Tuesday prior to the gift card event.  The owner emailed me and extended the offer to me retroactively.  I was so stoked!   From where did you order?


 Nordstrom


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 5, 2014)

I think shipping is slow because of all the Holiday orders. I can't remember what thread I linked it in, but they got rid of their 4 semi annual sales and are now doing 6 sales a year around the major holidays (to draw in more money/customers/competition); so their orders are slower than usual. They had some crazy good deals!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 5, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> ummmmm I'm going to need that is so beautiful I need


 Yes you do need it.  It's a very 'Glammy' red!!!  I just got up another one today in *Orguiel*, M69.  It's a dark red, almost bordering on burgundy.  
guerlain Orgueil, M69.
    http://www.allurabeauty.com/2012/review-swatches-guerlain-rouge-g-de-guerlain-lextrait-in-m69-orgueil/


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 5, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> allthingsglam said:
> 
> 
> > ummmmm I'm going to need that is so beautiful I need
> ...


  I went to check those out at Sephora today.  I was shocked at how small they were!  Definitely helped to whittle my list down to just M27.  I'm going to wait and get that in the next VIB sale.


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm sort of annoyed and upset! I ordered two matte lipsticks from net-a-porter to take advantage of the free international shipping, and the estimated due date was Thursday.  I was checking tracking constantly and my stuff got put on hold in Ohio do to them waiting for my second package?? Second package?! I was so confused, had to call them to solve it, was told it should ship by Monday... Wtf! Ugh.


----------



## Rebellefleur (Dec 6, 2014)

Mimi702 said:


> Hi rebellefleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello 
  definitely darker than orgasm.. that one shows up on me but looks very natural.. Ecstasy on the otherhand is pigmented and shows up with very little effort.. It looks similar to bella bamba from benefit on me.. but more coral... bella bamba leans more pink.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I went to check those out at Sephora today.  I was shocked at how small they were!  Definitely helped to whittle my list down to just M27.  I'm going to wait and get that in the next VIB sale.


   They're the same size as the Rouge G lipsticks in terms of packaging and the contents are 0.20 oz.  I'm not sure how that measures up to comparable products, because 
  I haven't found one.  The quality justifies it enough for me.  I'm smitten. 




 The YSL Baby Doll Kiss & Blush are 0.33 fl oz for a dual purpose product.


----------



## Yazmin (Dec 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I went to check those out at Sephora today.  I was shocked at how small they were!  Definitely helped to whittle my list down to just M27.  I'm going to wait and get that in the next VIB sale.
> They're the same size as the Rouge G lipsticks in terms of packaging and the contents are 0.20 oz.  I'm not sure how that measures up to comparable products, because
> I haven't found one.  The quality justifies it enough for me.  I'm smitten.
> 
> ...


  I know the outer package is the same, but the Sephora display just had the actual tubes.  I didn't expect them to be as small as they were.  I definitely want one, two at most, but I can wait until I can get a discount on them vs. purchasing at full price.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 7, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> I know the outer package is the same, but the Sephora display just had the actual tubes.  I didn't expect them to be as small as they were.  I definitely want one, two at most,* but I can wait until I can get a discount on them vs. purchasing at full price.*


 That's a good plan Yazmin...I thought you had already pulled the trigger on two of them.


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 8, 2014)

Got my bond girl and amazing grace! Awesome formula for a matte!


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 8, 2014)

I cancelled my order after almost a week wait I will try the brand soon


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


>


  I ordered Glastonberry.... just waiting on it to be "dispatched".  How long did your take to get to the US?


----------



## Sabrunka (Dec 8, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I ordered Glastonberry.... just waiting on it to be "dispatched".  How long did your take to get to the US?


  I ordered last Tuesday evening (8pm est) and it got to me today.  It was supposed to arrive last Thursday but there was an error with DHL so it got pushed back a few days! Quick shipping regardless!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> I cancelled my order after almost a week wait I will try the brand soon


   So sorry Glammy!!  That is so unbelievable.  Did they ever give you an explanation?


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty.  I like both shades on you!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  So sorry Glammy!!  That is so unbelievable.  Did they ever give you an explanation?[/COLOR]


I know right I never waited that long only thing that they said was this  Your orders are currently in the process of shipping out so you should be receiving tracking emails shortly. With our free standard shipping timeframe of 3-6 business days, your packages are expected to get delivered by no later than Tuesday the 9th. It is also possible that you may get your packages sooner than that and we certainly hope that you do. Please don't hesitate to contact us if you have any questions, we're here to help in any way we can.   Sincerely,   Jenn K.  Online Beauty Stylist  Nordstrom  1.800.723.2889  But as of yesterday it still had not shipped so I cancel I never had this happened with nordstrom before I love nordies im guessing it was not in stock our something I will order my items again from when the hoilday orders calm down


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> But as of yesterday it still had not shipped so I cancel I never had this happened with nordstrom before I love nordies im guessing it was not in stock our something I will order my items again from when the hoilday orders calm down


   That is unusual for Nordies.  I'm still wondering if it's that they were *slow getting the products*.  I ordered something other than CT long after you placed your order and I'm getting it tomorrow.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 8, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That is unusual for Nordies.  I'm still wondering if it's that they were *slow getting the products*.  I ordered something other than CT long after you placed your order and I'm getting it tomorrow.[/COLOR]


it is unusual I'm thinking maybe my items was not in stock I have faith in nordies I will just place my order again after all the hoilday shopping


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 8, 2014)

allthingsglam said:


> it is unusual I'm thinking maybe my items was not in stock I have faith in nordies *I will just place my order again after all the hoilday shopping*


    Sounds good Glammy!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 8, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


> I ordered last Tuesday evening (8pm est) and it got to me today.  It was supposed to arrive last Thursday but there was an error with DHL so it got pushed back a few days! Quick shipping regardless!


  Thank you! I just got the shipping email. Hopefully it comes this week. I've been drooling over Glastonberry forever--but then today I discovered Love, Liberty and it looks like pure love. I'm debating whether to buy now or wait for them to be released in the US. :sigh:    I like the shades you chose too, they're very pretty!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

Sabrunka said:


>


  Very beautiful colors on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 9, 2014)

MissElle12 said:


> I like the shades you chose too, they're very pretty!!


  I can't wait to see your swatches on you @MissElle12. I want to see more of these colors on woc.


----------



## MissElle12 (Dec 9, 2014)

Vandekamp said:


> I can't wait to see your swatches on you @MissElle12. I want to see more of these colors on woc.


  Ill def try to get swatches up.  I found some WOC swatches for the mattes online though, just by googling the name of the colors I was interested in.  As for WOC swatches of the main lipstick line (which is available now in the US)...theres a few in this thread from @Ingenue from a while ago.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 9, 2014)

I've been trying to get one of her pen concealers in my shade, but to no avail....   either to beige or to orange...   UGH...  story of life right now with concealers.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 9, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I've been trying to get one of her pen concealers in my shade, but to no avail....   either to beige or to orange...   UGH...  story of life right now with concealers.


   I haven't yet tried CT concealer pens---I'm still loving my YSL Touche Éclat’ Radiant Touch, *Luminous Praline* 5.5


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 10, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I've been trying to get one of her pen concealers in my shade, but to no avail....   either to beige or to orange...   UGH...  story of life right now with concealers.


  Nars has a great concealer.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 10, 2014)

I prefer Charlotte Tilbury retoucher, the NARS creamy radiant concealer is quite thick and creases quite badly on me.  Concealers are a very personal matter though!


----------



## saelorsire (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi, has anyone tried the Lip Lustres? I want to get High Society and Candy Darling, but apparently Candy Darling isn't the sheer, juicy pink-red it looks like on the BG site, it's more nude/clear, and since High Society is already a mauve-pink-nude I don't want to get both if they're too similar...does anyone have swatches?  Also I'm debating between getting Coachella Coral or Bitch Perfect. I'm Asian, with NC 30 skintone and I have to be careful when buying corals or nudes sight unseen because anything too orange in the coral looks gross on me, and anything too nude makes me look dead lol. Both shades have to have a good amount of pink in them to make them look good on me (so, pink corals or pink nudes). I'm debating just getting the mini-lipstick trio but since I know Penelope Pink won't me (as in, it's the kind of nude that makes me look dead) I need to make sure Bitch Perfect will (the third red shade I'm fine with).  And Marlene Midnite eyeliner looks gorge, I might order that too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 10, 2014)

IHughes said:


> Concealers are a very personal matter though!






Thick concealers are dreadful---very uncomfortable to wear & manage.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 10, 2014)

saelorsire said:


> Hi, has anyone tried the Lip Lustres? I want to get High Society and Candy Darling, but apparently Candy Darling isn't the sheer, juicy pink-red it looks like on the BG site, it's more nude/clear, and since High Society is already a mauve-pink-nude I don't want to get both if they're too similar...does anyone have swatches?  Also I'm debating between getting Coachella Coral or Bitch Perfect. I'm Asian, with NC 30 skintone and I have to be careful when buying corals or nudes sight unseen because anything too orange in the coral looks gross on me, and anything too nude makes me look dead lol. Both shades have to have a good amount of pink in them to make them look good on me (so, pink corals or pink nudes). I'm debating just getting the mini-lipstick trio but since I know Penelope Pink won't me (as in, it's the kind of nude that makes me look dead) I need to make sure Bitch Perfect will (the third red shade I'm fine with).  And Marlene Midnite eyeliner looks gorge, I might order that too.


  I have Candy Darling and it is practically transparent, I like it but not for its colour!


----------



## IHughes (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> :agree: [COLOR=0000FF]Thick concealers are dreadful---very uncomfortable to wear & manage.[/COLOR]


  I agree with you, thick concealers for me always look dry and creased, I have a delicate undereye area and even with a good primer it looks terrible sometimes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

IHughes said:


> I agree with you, thick concealers for me always look dry and creased, I have a delicate undereye area and even with a good primer it looks terrible sometimes!


 The underage area _is_ the most delicate area on the face, and thins and becomes more so with age.  I think that's why thicker concealers not only look awful 
 on me but feel unpleasant as well.  I was sorry it took me so long to find a light-weight concealer.  There's no turning back for me now.  I'll have to try the CT concealer 
 when I run out of my current one.


----------



## IHughes (Dec 11, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]The underage area _is_ the most delicate area on the face, and thins and becomes more so with age.  I think that's why thicker concealers not only look awful [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] on me but feel unpleasant as well.  I was sorry it took me so long to find a light-weight concealer.  There's no turning back for me now.  I'll have to try the CT concealer [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] when I run out of my current one.[/COLOR]


  For reference it's a bit thicker than YSL Touché Éclat, I like it a lot but I need to set it or my mascara runs badly! With NARS concealer it doesn't matter if I don't set it as it's thicker and won't upset my mascara


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 11, 2014)

IHughes said:


> For reference it's a bit thicker than YSL Touché Éclat, I like it a lot but I need to set it or my mascara runs badly! With NARS concealer it doesn't matter if I don't set it as it's thicker and won't upset my mascara


 Thanks for letting me know that


----------



## Mazi (Dec 16, 2014)

new lip pencils coming soon. they're ever so pretty and look like they would go well with MAC's recent matte lipsticks
  http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/charlotte-tilbury-lip-cheat-new-shades-swatches.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Dec 16, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> new lip pencils coming soon. they're ever so pretty and look like they would go well with MAC's recent matte lipsticks http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/charlotte-tilbury-lip-cheat-new-shades-swatches.html


  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## alexisweaver (Dec 16, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> new lip pencils coming soon. they're ever so pretty and look like they would go well with MAC's recent matte lipsticks
> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/charlotte-tilbury-lip-cheat-new-shades-swatches.html


  Wow, they all look great. I'd like to pick up each one!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 16, 2014)

Nars 





IHughes said:


> I prefer Charlotte Tilbury retoucher, the NARS creamy radiant concealer is quite thick and creases quite badly on me.  Concealers are a very personal matter though!


 creases on me too....


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 16, 2014)

2012lurker said:


> new lip pencils coming soon. they're ever so pretty and look like they would go well with MAC's recent matte lipsticks
> http://www.reallyree.com/2014/12/charlotte-tilbury-lip-cheat-new-shades-swatches.html


  They look really nice.  I would start w/one to see how I like the formula & how they wear, etc.  Thanks so much for pointing them out.


----------



## claudestrawberr (Dec 26, 2014)

I recently bought Amazing Grace and Glastonberry from the mattes line. Absolutely love them. Such a beautiful finish on the lips.

  The Fallen Angel palette is on its way to me too...can't wait to receive it.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 26, 2014)

Filmstars on the Go palette is up on Nordies. Currently backordered until the 29th. Anyone try these before? I think I might give one a try.


----------



## Bronwyn (Dec 26, 2014)

I was in england recently, and happened upon a charlotte tilbury counter. I did some swatches and was quite impressed with the textures of the shadows and blushes, tho the glitter in the pop shade could be improved. I ended up buying the vintage vamp quad and am very happy with it. I am finding it to be far superior to the fallen angel quad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

claudestrawberr said:


> I recently bought Amazing Grace and Glastonberry from the mattes line. Absolutely love them. Such a beautiful finish on the lips.
> 
> *The Fallen Angel palette is on its way to me too...can't wait to receive it.*


  Oh I hope you love it.  I've had mine for several weeks now and have not yet used it.  Perhaps I'll try to use it this
   weekend.  I also got the Chanel Réve D' Orient palette which is slightly similar.  I think I've used it once.  So much 
   makeup, so little time.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I was in england recently, and happened upon a charlotte tilbury counter. I did some swatches and was quite impressed with the textures of the shadows and blushes, tho the glitter in the pop shade could be improved. I ended up buying the vintage vamp quad and am very happy with it. I am finding it to be far superior to the fallen angel quad.


  I hope you enjoyed your trip!!!  If I got another e/s palette at all it would be the vintage Vamp one---the colors just 
   appeal to me.  I'm glad you're loving it!!!


----------



## Bronwyn (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The Fallen Angel palette is my first and only CT e/s palette.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your trip!!!  If I got another e/s palette at all it would be the vintage Vamp one---the colors just
> appeal to me.  I'm glad you're loving it!!!


  Thanks, I did! Yeah, the bergundy/slightly plum shades, and the gorgeous champagne shade with the slight hint of bergundy and the gold, it's so classic and glamorous.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

Bronwyn said:


> I have been so far. For sure, I almost get impatient wanting to try new looks.
> Thanks, I did! Yeah, the *bergundy/slightly plum shades*, and the gorgeous champagne shade with the slight hint of bergundy and the *gold, *it's so classic and glamorous.


     That's exactly what I'm attracted to!!!


----------



## EllaS (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> The Fallen Angel palette is my first and only CT e/s palette.


  My only CT purchase so far are a few of the Colour Chameleon eyeshadow sticks. Since I posted earlier I've done some searches on Filmstars on the Go and it seems a common problem is that the cream eyeshadow creases very badly...so I think I may hold off on this after all. I can't seem to pull the trigger on any other CT products. Although...I think the beach sticks have gotten fairly unanimously good reviews, so if those ever show up at Nordies I'll probably check them out


----------



## claudestrawberr (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I hope you love it.  I've had mine for several weeks now and have not yet used it.  Perhaps I'll try to use it this
> weekend.  I also got the Chanel Réve D' Orient palette which is slightly similar.  I think I've used it once.  So much
> makeup, so little time.


Thanks Medgal. 

  I know what you mean! Hope you like yours too.

  I have Uptown Girl and it is absolutely stunning. So easy to blend and beautiful on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

EllaS said:


> My only CT purchase so far are a few of the Colour Chameleon eyeshadow sticks. Since I posted earlier I've done some searches on Filmstars on the Go and it seems a common problem is that the cream eyeshadow creases very badly...so I think I may hold off on this after all. I can't seem to pull the trigger on any other CT products. Although...I think the beach sticks have gotten fairly unanimously good reviews, so if those ever show up at Nordies I'll probably check them out


 That's too bad about the cream eyeshadows.  I didn't even look in that direction because I have so many Chanel IDOs that I don't reach for often enough!


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

claudestrawberr said:


> Thanks Medgal.
> 
> I know what you mean! Hope you like yours too.
> 
> I have Uptown Girl and it is absolutely stunning. So easy to blend and beautiful on.


   I just looked it up---*Uptown Girl *is beautiful.  It actually reminds me a wee bit of my Tom Ford Orchid Haze palette.


----------



## EllaS (Dec 26, 2014)

Medgal07 said:


> That's too bad about the cream eyeshadows.  I didn't even look in that direction because I have so many Chanel IDOs that I don't reach for often enough!


  I hear you! I love cream shadows/IDOs/one-and-done-pot-shadows actually, and I tend to reach for them a lot, but it sounds like it's really the lip/cheek part of the CT palette that is the standout. The shadow colors are nothing new or unusual IMO. Even if they didn't crease I'm not sure I think it's worth $55. But in fairness I haven't seen/tested it in person so _perhaps_ that would change my mind


----------



## Medgal07 (Dec 26, 2014)

EllaS said:


> I hear you! I love cream shadows/IDOs/one-and-done-pot-shadows actually, and I tend to reach for them a lot, but it sounds like it's really the *lip/cheek part of the CT palette *that is the standout. The shadow colors are nothing new or unusual IMO. Even if they didn't crease I'm not sure I think it's worth $55. But in fairness I haven't seen/tested it in person so _perhaps_ that would change my mind


  Well that does it for me.  Co-mingled products and I don't get along! 

   Edited to add:  _I checked them out on Nordie's web site.  They're really pretty, and the concept is interesting, but I still don't think they're for me._


----------



## beauxgoris (Dec 27, 2014)

EllaS said:


> Filmstars on the Go palette is up on Nordies. Currently backordered until the 29th. Anyone try these before? I think I might give one a try.


I'm so interested in these. I've read that the eyeshadow creme does crease though so not sure. This seems like something nice to have in your clutch or wallet then something to use everyday (since the size is so very small). I hope someone here gives it a go so we can get a review.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 10, 2015)

I just ordered the Dolce Vita quad and Penelope Pink lipstick from Nordstrom, can't wait to get them! My shipping estimate says 19 Jan though, I've never had a Nordstrom package take that long! Usually they're 2-5 days for me I hope that's a misquote


----------



## beauxgoris (Jan 12, 2015)

I wish her Beach Sticks were available at Nordies. Moon Beach looks really great. Maybe they'll carry them this spring/summer.


----------



## LiliV (Jan 13, 2015)

I got my order today! I'm absolutely in love w the quad but it's so tiny! I opened it and was like "oh look! Barbie makeup!"


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 13, 2015)

I got my makeup done by one of the SA's at Berdorf and I'm in love with the base products. They are amazing. They have a lot of skincare benefits too. I have Golden Goddess which is right up my alley. I got Fallen Angels but haven't tried it yet. I agree about the shimmer shade: it's tough. Anyone get Confession lipstick? It is my new favorite work nude.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I got my makeup done by one of the SA's at Berdorf and I'm in love with the base products. They are amazing. They have a lot of skincare benefits too. I have Golden Goddess which is right up my alley. I got Fallen Angels but haven't tried it yet. I agree about the shimmer shade: it's tough. Anyone get Confession lipstick? It is my new favorite work nude.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

LiliV said:


>






It's a great looking palette though!  I hope you love it & get good use out of it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 14, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I got my makeup done by one of the SA's at Berdorf and I'm in love with the base products. They are amazing. They have a lot of skincare benefits too. I have Golden Goddess which is right up my alley. I got Fallen Angels but haven't tried it yet. I agree about the shimmer shade: it's tough. Anyone get Confession lipstick? It is my new favorite work nude.


  Glad you got your goodies and hope you love them. really like the Fallen Angel palette.  It makes a really nice bronze smokey eye look.  I don't have Confession
   but I do have and really enjoy *Hepburn Honey.*  I'll have to check *Confession* out.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 16, 2015)

I tried my Fallen Angels palette today for the first time and I love it! 



  There are colors similiar to other things I have, but the finish of them is a bit different. So far, I've loved both quads I have! YAY!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 17, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I tried my Fallen Angels palette today for the first time and I love it!
> 
> There are colors similiar to other things I have, but the finish of them is a bit different. So far, I've loved both quads I have! YAY!


  :welcome:   This looks great on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 19, 2015)

I really need to give this brand a chance. I will check it out the next time I am in the store.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> :welcome:   This looks great on you.


thank you! I really love the brand a lot. It's simple and refined. The quality of everything I've tried has been spot on. I'm considering a filmstars on the go, but am nervous about the creasing. I guess you'd need a primer. Besides that they are really beautiful.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 19, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> thank you! I really love the brand a lot. It's simple and refined. The quality of everything I've tried has been spot on. I'm considering a filmstars on the go, but am nervous about the creasing. I guess you'd need a primer. Besides that they are really beautiful.


  Ms Baine can you post a pic of you with Conession on?  I have that in my cart.  Thanks in advance


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 19, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Ms Baine can you post a pic of you with Conession on?  I have that in my cart.  Thanks in advance


sure!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here's Confession with Dior Pink Excess gloss in the middle.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 19, 2015)

I can contribute too, here's Confession with LSD lip lustre on top:


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 19, 2015)

IHughes said:


>


  This looks amazing on you! I just got the LSD lip gloss late last week and have yet to try it. I'm going to try Confession and the gloss this week.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 19, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ohh!  I like it!  Thank you so much!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 19, 2015)

IHughes said:


> I can contribute too, here's Confession with LSD lip lustre on top:


  It looks great on you too!  Thank you so much!  I'm ordering it tonight!


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> sure!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is a beautiful nude shade. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jan 20, 2015)

IHughes said:


> I can contribute too, here's Confession with LSD lip lustre on top:


  Very pretty. Looks like you and Mrs. Brine made a great choice. You both look fab in Confession.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I tried my Fallen Angels palette today for the first time and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> There are colors similiar to other things I have, but the finish of them is a bit different. So far, I've loved both quads I have! YAY!


  It looks very pretty on you!!!  I love the eye look w/your lipstick too.  I also have this palette and I like that you 
   can achieve a dark smokey eye or a soft neutral eye look with it. That kind of versatility makes it all the more 
   useful.  You wear it well!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Here's Confession with Dior Pink Excess gloss in the middle.


    Beautiful!!!!!   I love your smile.  Even your eyes are smiling!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

IHughes said:


>


   It looks really beautiful on you.  Your eyes are amazing too!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Beautiful!!!!!   I love your smile.  Even your eyes are smiling!!!!!


  Aww! Thank you! You're too kind!!!! Tyra Banks would be proud!!! I'm "smizing"! LOL.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Aww! Thank you! You're too kind!!!! Tyra Banks would be proud!!! I'm "smizing"! LOL.






You do it well!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It looks very pretty on you!!!  I love the eye look w/your lipstick too.  I also have this palette and I like that you
> can achieve a dark smokey eye or a soft neutral eye look with it. That kind of versatility makes it all the more
> useful.  You wear it well!!!!!


  Thanks! I really do like the quad alot. I'm impressed by the quality of all her shadows, but I prefer this quad to the other one I have. I think it's solely because of the shimmer shade in Golden Goddess that is hard to work with. GG is still one of my favorite quads- and an absolute go to for work looks. This lippie scared me a little! Looks alot better with natural light; the flash is weird. I will have to wear it more often.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Thanks! I really do like the quad alot. I'm impressed by the quality of all her shadows, but I prefer this quad to the other one I have. I think it's solely because of the shimmer shade in Golden Goddess that is hard to work with. GG is still one of my favorite quads- and an absolute go to for work looks. This lippie scared me a little! Looks alot better with natural light; the flash is weird. I will have to wear it more often.


    I'm thinking of maybe trying one other palette but there are so many other things at the top of my wish-list---it keeps getting pushed lower on the list.  I'll get it eventually.


----------



## IHughes (Jan 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] It looks really beautiful on you.  Your eyes are amazing too!!![/COLOR]


  I'm wearing fallen angel palette in this photo (the whole look is charlotte tilbury actually haha)


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 21, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> It looks great on you too!  Thank you so much!  I'm ordering it tonight!





walkingdead said:


> Ohh!  I like it!  Thank you so much!


  Did you guys wear a lipliner with the lippie?  Thanks!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 21, 2015)

I did- I wore Pillow Talk- also from Charlotte Tilbury's line.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 21, 2015)

IHughes said:


> I'm wearing fallen angel palette in this photo (the whole look is charlotte tilbury actually haha)


  That's really very cool.  I love it when a single brand can meet all of my makeup needs, but I also like having items from several brands.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 21, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I did- I wore Pillow Talk- also from Charlotte Tilbury's line.


  Thank you... I want to get a lip pencil too but it's soo hard to choose which one,


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 21, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you... I want to get a lip pencil too but it's soo hard to choose which one,


pillow talk is really wearable. I like that one slot. It's a pinky nude. I also haveSavage Rose which is really pretty. It's a deep rose, almost red. I have Venus but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 21, 2015)

Are there any WOC who wear the retoucher and can swatch the colors you have? I have tried a few, and still can't figure out which ones to get. They were all too light.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 22, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Are there any WOC who wear the retoucher and can swatch the colors you have? I have tried a few, and still can't figure out which ones to get. They were all too light.


 


  This is a horrible pic, but one I just took yesterday for another reason.  The top one is actually Tom Ford's concealer in Medium Deep (or Dark... I can't remember) and the second is the retoucher in 6 Medium. 6 is perfect for my face right now to provide a little extra coverage. I ordered 5 yesterday for my under eye. I love my Tom Ford one, but as my coloring changes, I might as well have options.


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

Beach sticks are launching in US yaay!! http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-launches-february-2015


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Beach sticks are launching in US yaay!! http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-launches-february-2015


  OMG!!! Yay!  When are the mattes coming..did you ever get Bond Girl?


----------



## brittbby (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Beach sticks are launching in US yaay!! http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-launches-february-2015


  So exciting! I've been wanting these for a long while now, but refused to pay the shipping to get it to the U.S. so exciting!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!!! Yay!  When are the mattes coming..did you ever get Bond Girl?


 No mention of mattes WD!!  Nope I didn't getting that order! I was charged shipping when it was supposedly free shipping when I placed my order and the CS was unable to waive off shipping considering it was international shipping!! Dropped the plan


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!!! Yay! When are the mattes coming..did you ever get Bond Girl?


   Looks like they're permanent too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Nope I didn't getting that order! I was charged shipping when it was supposedly free shipping when I placed my order and the CS was unable to waive off shipping considering it was international shipping!! Dropped the plan


   Don't blame you one bit!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Looks like they're permanent too!!!![/COLOR]:yahoo:


 The beach sticks have rave reviews lol!! I hope they bring the mattes too!! ompom:


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No mention of mattes WD!!  Nope I didn't getting that order! I was charged shipping when it was supposedly free shipping when I placed my order and the CS was unable to waive off shipping considering it was international shipping!! Dropped the plan


  Boooo!  I hope they come soon!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm excited about the Beach Sticks! I kinda hoped Nordie's would have it up for pre-order, but they don't.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jan 22, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> This is a horrible pic, but one I just took yesterday for another reason.  The top one is actually Tom Ford's concealer in Medium Deep (or Dark... I can't remember) and the second is the retoucher in 6 Medium. 6 is perfect for my face right now to provide a little extra coverage. I ordered 5 yesterday for my under eye. I love my Tom Ford one, but as my coloring changes, I might as well have options.


  thanks!  I gave up on Tom Ford concealer.  Now I do LOVE his orange/yellow duo...  I used Medium Deep and then Dark...  one was too light the other too dark...    Right now I'm using Lancome Caramel.
  I think I tried the retoucher in 6, I have to go back through my notes.   I'm just a funny color.  I'm not trying to "highlight" the area b/c of a bag that won't go away, but I cannot find a decent color.


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

The beach sticks are up on charlotte tilsbury.com


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> The beach sticks are up on charlotte tilsbury.com


   T has pics & summaries but no full reviews yet!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  T has pics & summaries but no full reviews yet![/COLOR]


  Meddy are you thinking of picking up a couple of these sticks?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Meddy are you thinking of picking up a couple of these sticks?


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I might they one for starters.  They're permanent so there's no rush.  I think I want a couple of her e/s palettes first.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   How about you???[/COLOR]


  I'm not in a rush either after watching her video. I want the dolce vita e/s pallette


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> I'm not in a rush either after watching her video. I want the dolce vita e/s pallette


    I want Vintage Vamp and The Rebel.  I just looked at Dolce Vita---sorry I looked.  It's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I want Vintage Vamp and The Rebel.  I just looked at Dolce Vita---sorry I looked.  It's gorgeous!!!![/COLOR]:eyelove:


  You crack me up!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> You crack me up!!!






....and you enable me!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]....and you enable me!!![/COLOR]


  Oh no!  Not me!  It's usually [@]awickedshape[/@]  and [@]elegant-one[/@]    LOL!


----------



## IHughes (Jan 31, 2015)

Moonbeach is a gorgeous beach stick, I reviewed that one and Ibiza a bronze one on my YouTube channel.  I also just reviewed Confession lipstick on my blog, it's so beautiful I've even considered backing it up and I never do!


----------



## walkingdead (Jan 31, 2015)

IHughes said:


> Moonbeach is a gorgeous beach stick, I reviewed that one and Ibiza a bronze one on my YouTube channel.  I also just reviewed Confession lipstick on my blog, it's so beautiful I've even considered backing it up and I never do!


  Beautiful!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

IHughes said:


> Moonbeach is a gorgeous beach stick, I reviewed that one and Ibiza a bronze one on my YouTube channel.  I also just reviewed Confession lipstick on my blog, it's so beautiful I've even considered backing it up and I never do!


Stunning


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

I just found out that I'm able to order this line in Canada. I probably shouldn't have found this out. Nor should I have entered this thread. And I absolutely should not be looking at the photos people have posted.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Oh no! Not me! It's usually @awickedshape and @elegant-one  LOL!


   Oh they'll be hunting you down WD!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> I just found out that I'm able to order this line in Canada. I probably shouldn't have found this out. Nor should I have entered this thread. And I absolutely should not be looking at the photos people have posted.






Oh what's one more rabbit hole???????   You have plenty of company!!!


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> I just found out that I'm able to order this line in Canada. I probably shouldn't have found this out. Nor should I have entered this thread. And I absolutely should not be looking at the photos people have posted.








 That's how I felt last week when I stumbled on some swatches of the quads!


----------



## katred (Jan 31, 2015)

Shars said:


> That's how I felt last week when I stumbled on some swatches of the quads!


  I absolutely do not need another brand addiction. But I'm very curious about her line, particularly the shadow palettes and blushes.

  I'm currently eyeballing The Glamour Muse and Love is the Drug. And maybe Night Crimson or Stoned Rose lipstick. (I don't wear nudes that often, because most of them wash me out, but it seems necessary that I eventually buy Nude Kate as well...)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> I absolutely do not need another brand addiction. But I'm very curious about her line, particularly the shadow palettes and blushes.
> 
> I'm currently eyeballing The Glamour Muse and Love is the Drug. And maybe Night Crimson or Stoned Rose lipstick. (I don't wear nudes that often, because most of them wash me out, but it seems necessary that I eventually buy Nude Kate as well...)


 ​I only have one of her lippies.  A nude, Hepburn Honey and I'm pretty fond of it.  I also have the Fallen Angel palette and have two others on my list.


----------



## Shars (Jan 31, 2015)

katred said:


> I absolutely do not need another brand addiction. But I'm very curious about her line, particularly the shadow palettes and blushes.
> 
> I'm currently eyeballing The Glamour Muse and Love is the Drug. And maybe Night Crimson or Stoned Rose lipstick. (I don't wear nudes that often, because most of them wash me out, but it seems necessary that I eventually buy Nude Kate as well...)


  I don't have any interest in her lipsticks (at the moment) so I'm hoping to keep it like that. I've heard that the formula is pretty similar to the TF ones which makes sense given her portfolio.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh they'll be hunting you down WD!!![/COLOR]:lmao:


  Haahaaa


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 2, 2015)

IHughes said:


> Moonbeach is a gorgeous beach stick, I reviewed that one and Ibiza a bronze one on my YouTube channel.  I also just reviewed Confession lipstick on my blog, it's so beautiful I've even considered backing it up and I never do!


  I just watched your great video on the beach sticks.  I just placed an order for moon beach, stone roses and confession(is sold out on Nordies now)


----------



## EllaS (Feb 2, 2015)

The beach sticks have _finally_ popped up at Nordies. With Giorgio Armani, Tom Ford and Chanel whitening all about to drop, I may have to hold off though. At some point I am going to do a huge CT haul. Her quads, blushes and beach sticks have had me curious for some time.


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​I only have one of her lippies.  A nude, Hepburn Honey and I'm pretty fond of it.  I also have the Fallen Angel palette and have two others on my list.


  I have Dolce Vita on it's way to me.... It may be on my doorstep- just got a UPS confirmation e-mail.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

EllaS said:


> The beach sticks have _finally_ popped up at Nordies. With Giorgio Armani, Tom Ford and Chanel whitening all about to drop, I may have to hold off though. At some point I am going to do a huge CT haul. Her quads, blushes and beach sticks have had me curious for some time.


    They were online last week and I was hesitant to indulge because I have so, so many things at the top of my wish list.  I also have yet to use my Chanel spring items, just 
   picked up two new Givenchy palettes and i'd like two more.   I also just got Chanel Arthur, from the reformulated RCs, not to mention 4 GA Eye Tints and I want two more. 
   I also want two of the CT e/s palettes.  It just never ends.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I have Dolce Vita on it's way to me.... It may be on my doorstep- just got a UPS confirmation e-mail.


    AWESOME!!!  You know that is on my list too. 



I hope you love it MB!!!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> AWESOME!!!  You know that is on my list too.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you love it MB!!!!!


  I will be sure to let you know!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 3, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I will be sure to let you know!






 Can't wait!!!


----------



## EllaS (Feb 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They were online last week and I was hesitant to indulge because I have so, so many things at the top of my wish list.  I also have yet to use my Chanel spring items, just
> picked up two new Givenchy palettes and i'd like two more.   I also just got Chanel Arthur, from the reformulated RCs, not to mention 4 GA Eye Tints and I want two more.
> I also want two of the CT e/s palettes.  It just never ends.


  Were they on Nordies last week? I know they hit the US last week (Beautylish, BG) but I was checking regularly on Nordies and didn't see them until last last night. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know why I was stalking them anyway because as you point out, the list is so long already and I'm still trying to figure out where the CT items go in terms of priority! As we've discussed, for me it's the LE items that are pushing the perm things to the side. I am interested in the Givenchy palettes too and probably some of the TF spring collection, among other things. If CT catches on and starts regularly releasing LE collections, I'm in real trouble!


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They were online last week and I was hesitant to indulge because I have so, so many things at the top of my wish list.  I also have yet to use my Chanel spring items, just
> picked up two new Givenchy palettes and i'd like two more.   I also just got Chanel Arthur, from the reformulated RCs, not to mention 4 GA Eye Tints and I want two more.
> I also want two of the CT e/s palettes.  It just never ends.


  I'm buying CT like it's LE... I don't get it. Meddy, tell me how you use it all? I've been on a buying binge lately too and I've had to literally just put stuff away in my stash so I wear the older (still new from late last year) stuff. I'd like to finish 1 items this year that is not a foundation. Just 1. I can't even imagine what it's like.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I'm buying CT like it's LE... I don't get it. Meddy, tell me how you use it all? I've been on a buying binge lately too and I've had to literally just put stuff away in my stash so I wear the older (still new from late last year) stuff. I'd like to finish 1 items this year that is not a foundation. Just 1. I can't even imagine what it's like.


  Same here-Mrs.Baine-- I need to cool it -- I bought 5 blushes in Jan.  and I still need to use the holiday ones I got.  But they're so pretty


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 4, 2015)

Has anyone been using the powder compact?


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

Here's Ecstasy pop blush.  I love this blush!


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Has anyone been using the powder compact?


  Which powder compact? The Airbrush powder? I have it and love it.


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


  This looks really good! I bought it too, but haven't used it yet. I'm trying to put a dent in some other things first.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 4, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Which powder compact? The Airbrush powder? I have it and love it.


  Hi! Yes, that one. What do you like about it?


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 4, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> This looks really good! I bought it too, but haven't used it yet. I'm trying to put a dent in some other things first.


  I got it a month ago and finally used it for the 1st time today!  Still have so many unused new goodies!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

EllaS said:


> Were they on Nordies last week? I know they hit the US last week (Beautylish, BG) but I was checking regularly on Nordies and didn't see them until last last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Beach Sticks are a low priority for me.  Only because I have so much blush that I've primarily stopped 
  adding blush other than Chanel to my stash at this point.  I have two more Givenchy E/S quads coming and my 
  6th Armani Eye Tint.  I'm still on the fence with the TF spring line (13 TF palettes already--do I really need more), 
  I have almost the entire Chanel Spring line, and there are several things that I want from the Chanel Summer 
  collection, not to mention the reformulated RCs.  I've only ordered one of those so far but I do have a growing 
  list.  To add makeup insult to makeup injury, I also want a Burberry E/S palette & two CT palettes.  In trouble?  
  I'm right there with you Ella!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

walkingdead said:


>


    LOVE it on you!  You're adorable WD!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> This looks really good! I bought it too, but haven't used it yet.* I'm trying to put a dent in some other things first. *


   Good luck with that MB!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Has anyone been using the powder compact?


    Sorry but no AWS.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Which powder compact? The Airbrush powder? I have it and love it.


 ​I'll have keep that in mind when I'm in need of a new setting powder.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 4, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I'm buying CT like it's LE... I don't get it. Meddy, tell me how you use it all? I've been on a buying binge lately too and I've had to literally just put stuff away in my stash so I wear the older (still new from late last year) stuff. I'd like to finish 1 items this year that is not a foundation. Just 1. I can't even imagine what it's like.


 I assuage what little guilt I have for buying so much makeup by using it EVERYDAY!  I was proud to have finished a MAC Pro Sculpt cream only to find out that I had a backup.




I also finished a MAC Mystery powder but it came with a refill.  There are a couple of other things that I finished only because I use them on a daily basis.  That's one reason I participate in the theme makeup thread because we create & participate in challenges that help us to use our makeup.  Right now we're wearing a different lipstick 
for every day of the year 2015.  It's fun.  I don't expect to use much of _anything_ because I have way to much of _everything_!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I assuage what little guilt I have for buying so much makeup by using it EVERYDAY!  I was proud to have finished a MAC Pro Sculpt cream only to find out that I had a backup.[/COLOR] :lmao:  [COLOR=0000FF]I also finished a [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]MAC Mystery powder but it came with a refill.  There are a couple of other things that I finished only because I use them on a daily basis.  That's one reason I participate in the theme makeup thread[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]because we create & participate in challenges that help us to use our makeup.  Right now we're wearing a different lipstick[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]for every day of the year 2015.  It's fun.  I don't expect to use much of [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]_anything_[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]because I have way to much of[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]_everything_[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]!!![/COLOR]


  Oh Meddy - how do you like the MAC Mystery powder/ is that the one that came out in the Ultimate collection?  I have it in my cart- you must of loved it since you finished it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Oh Meddy - how do you like the MAC Mystery powder/ is that the one that came out in the Ultimate collection? I have it in my cart- you must of loved it since you finished it.


  Mine was from a holiday collection that came out maybe 2 years ago---It was in special packaging.  It's a really good setting powder.  I probably would have finished 
   both the original & the refill had I not used other powders as well from time to time.  I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Mine was from a holiday collection that came out maybe 2 years ago---It was in special packaging.  It's a really good setting powder.  I probably would have finished[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   both the original & the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]refill had I not used other powders as well from time to time.  I would definitely recommend it.[/COLOR]


  Thank you Meddy- I will check it out.


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thank you Meddy- I will check it out.


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yes, that one. What do you like about it?


  It really does give my makeup an airbursh look. Everything just looks softer when I use it compared to other powders I have.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 5, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> It really does give my makeup an airbursh look. Everything just looks softer when I use it compared to other powders I have.


  Thanks, Mrs B!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 9, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Here's Ecstasy pop blush.  I love this blush!


   Very pretty WD.


----------



## xfarrax (Feb 9, 2015)

this makeup line is taking all my money bought ecstasy blush two days ago and it's amazing!! First CT blush thinking I will need to add more to my collection, will take a pic in daylight Tomorow to show the color more closely, also I know it probably doesn't matter but I love the mirror in the compact, it's strange but true, does anyone find that they like looking at themselves only in certain compact mirrors?? Or is it just me...some I find magnify too much, I don't want to see all the unecessary details and obsess over them


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> *this makeup line is taking all my money bought ecstasy blush *two days ago and it's amazing!! First CT blush thinking I will need to add more to my collection, will take a pic in daylight Tomorow to show the color more closely, also I know it probably doesn't matter but I love the mirror in the compact, it's strange but true, does anyone find that they like looking at themselves only in certain compact mirrors?? Or is it just me...some I find magnify too much,* I don't want to see all the unecessary details and obsess over them*


    I looked up the Ecstasy blush and it really is pretty and I KNOW it must look amazing on you.  Were I not waiting for two new Chanel blushes to be released I might have
   pounced on it.   I'm not fussy about compact mirror beyond just having one to quickly reapply lipstick.  I don't think I have any compacts with magnified mirrors.




Funny about you not wanting to see unnecessary details-----as if you have any!!!  You're stunning!!


----------



## xfarrax (Feb 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I looked up the Ecstasy blush and it really is pretty and I KNOW it must look amazing on you.  Were I not waiting for two new Chanel blushes to be released I might have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   pounced [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]on it.   I'm not fussy about compact mirror beyond just having one to quickly reapply lipstick.  I don't think I have any compacts with magnified mirrors.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Funny about you not wanting to see unnecessary details-----as if you have any!!!  You're stunning!![/COLOR]


  Thanks for all your kind words!  What are these chanel blushes you speak of?? ive been so out if loop in terms of makeup releases, also I've had my hair highlighted and I feel the blonde makes me have to go lighter. Still getting use to the new hair but here's a pic from yesterday wearing ecstasy subtly will take more in daylight cos this was using my flash


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 9, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Thanks for all your kind words!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Absolutely gorgeous!!!   I love it on you and your hair looks amazing!!!!  Chanel has a 'Pearl Whitening' collection coming out, featuring a cream blush and a JC---here's the thread: http://www.specktra.net/t/190765/pearl-whitening-collection


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 9, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Thanks for all your kind words!  What are these chanel blushes you speak of?? ive been so out if loop in terms of makeup releases, also I've had my hair highlighted and I feel the blonde makes me have to go lighter. Still getting use to the new hair but here's a pic from yesterday wearing ecstasy subtly will take more in daylight cos this was using my flash


  OMG!! So beautiful!! I love the whole look.., the hair, makeup, the everything! What's on your lips?


----------



## xfarrax (Feb 12, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> OMG!! So beautiful!! I love the whole look.., the hair, makeup, the everything! What's on your lips?


  Thank you    I think lips are fabby by Mac and lip liner is Mac soar mixed with new charlotte tilbury one (will find out name)


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 12, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Thank you    I think lips are fabby by Mac and lip liner is Mac soar mixed with new charlotte tilbury one (will find out name)


  Thanks X


----------



## xfarrax (Feb 15, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Thanks X


  New lip liner by charlotte tilbury is called foxy brown she's bought out around 5 new ones this season


----------



## walkingdead (Feb 15, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> New lip liner by charlotte tilbury is called foxy brown she's bought out around 5 new ones this season


   I like it!! Hope it comes to the US soon ...waiting for her mattes!  Thank you X


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 17, 2015)

Just ordered the foundation, primer, powder, bronze n glow, and a blush... Going to get a few things today and the rest tomorrow! Can't wait! I got samples of the foundation and primer and LOVE them together! I mix about 1/4 primer with 3/4 foundation, and apply that way.  My skin looks awesome afterwards


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 17, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Just ordered the foundation, primer, powder, bronze n glow, and a blush... Going to get a few things today and the rest tomorrow! Can't wait! I got samples of the foundation and primer and LOVE them together! I mix about 1/4 primer with 3/4 foundation, and apply that way.  My skin looks awesome afterwards


  GREAT haul.  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Feb 17, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Just ordered the foundation, primer, powder, bronze n glow, and a blush... Going to get a few things today and the rest tomorrow! Can't wait! I got samples of the foundation and primer and LOVE them together! I mix about 1/4 primer with 3/4 foundation, and apply that way.  My skin looks awesome afterwards


  I'm a huge fan of the base products. I think you'll love them. The only unfortunate thing is the foundation contains a paraben that isn't good for pregnant or nursing women.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> GREAT haul.  ENJOY!!!!


  Thanks guys! So far, LOVE the products! Thankfully I'm not pregnant lol, but I'm that type of person who doesn't care much about that stuff anyways . I wish though that the foundation had a different smell.  This may sound... Gross lol, but it smells like feminine hygiene wipes and I just can't deal with that... I mean, I WILL deal with it as I love the look I get with the foundation, but still!


----------



## Medgal07 (Feb 19, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Thanks guys! So far, LOVE the products! Thankfully I'm not pregnant lol, but I'm that type of person who doesn't care much about that stuff anyways . I wish though that the foundation had a different smell.  This may sound... Gross lol, but it smells like feminine hygiene wipes and I just can't deal with that... I mean, I WILL deal with it as I love the look I get with the foundation, but still!






OYE!  It is gross.  I've never considered the foundation because I'm happy with what I use but now, there's not a 
   snow-ball's chance in hell that I'll ever consider it now.


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OYE!  It is gross.  I've never considered the foundation because I'm happy with what I use but now, there's not a
> snow-ball's chance in hell that I'll ever consider it now.


  Haha! I'm sure other people don't see it as smelling that way, but while wearing it, I get random whiffs of it and I'm like erm, smells like those wipes baha! At first I didn't realize it was the foundation and I was confused as to where the smell was coming from! I'm more used to it now though and don't really notice heh.


----------



## Haven (Feb 20, 2015)

Smells like feminine wipes? Definately going to pass on this.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2015)

Here is my newest makeup love. CT Beach sticks. This is Moon Beach - a very soft & lovely slight pinked peach (think Nars orgasmish) with subtle shimmer. Though not quite as creamy as the Nars multiples, it blends right into the skin. After you have it warmed onto the skin, it looks incredibly natural & flawless. Its a warm beach glow for sure. The shimmer is beautiful too & I don't care for a lot of shimmy.

  It was so hard to capture it in the swatches blended out. So naturally pretty.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 3, 2015)

Must get that!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh that's pretty! It looks perfect for summer.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2015)

Ladies - its so lovely on!!! I'm am definitely buying 2 other shades. I was worried about how it was going to be on *cough* older skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but its very pretty. After it warms into the skin, it just becomes part of your skin. Fabulous.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2015)

I forgot - I also used it as an eyeshadow. So pretty together as es & blush. I did not care for it on my lips though.


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 4, 2015)

I finally tried on my Matte lipstick in Glastonberry.  I like the color, and it's not drying AT ALL surprisingly...but to me it looks like Talk That Talk's tamer, more well behaved cousin. To give it a lil oomph I lined it with Colourpop lipliner in Ellarie. I can't speak on longevity because I ate a decadent lamb dish about an hour or so after this pic lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The lighting isn't too great, it was dusk during a snowstorm.  I just ordered Love Liberty from Net a Porter UK because they had free shipping again!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 5, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/


I like Ibiza! That's probably the only I'll get.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I like Ibiza! That's probably the only I'll get.


  Did you happen to see the video of CT applying them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I can't remember where I saw it, but I googled it.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did you happen to see the video of CT applying them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  No, I haven't. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

:shock: old? New? Upcoming??


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay!!! It's the CT x Norman Parkinson Summer Collection launching this July!!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  So I guess I know what I'll be buying myself for my birthday!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  This looks awesome! I think I saw somewhere on instagram that the matte lipsticks weren't releasing here until September but it looks like there are some in this collection. Hopefully all of this comes to the US!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/charlotte-tilbury-norman-parkinson-collection/

  I love cream highlighters


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

Cream eyeshadow! It will probably be part of the permanent line. It looks like the TF ones. I'm excited to see more shades!


----------



## beauteblogueur (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Cream eyshadow! It will probably be part of the permanent line. It looks like the TF ones. I'm excited to see more shades!


  Ooooh, it does look like the TF ones. Might have to skip some of TF's summer cream shadows for CT's.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 12, 2015)

http://beautyjunkielondon.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-norman-parkinson-collection.html

  Swatches! Definitely want the powder highlighter and the lipsticks!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 12, 2015)

And the cream shadows! Definitely want the bronze.





  Credit: http://twitter.com/beautyjunkieldn

  Seems like they are smaller than the TF ones so hopefully they'll be less expensive.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://beautyjunkielondon.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-norman-parkinson-collection.html  Swatches! Definitely want the powder highlighter and the lipsticks!





hitchcockblonde said:


> And the cream shadows! Definitely want the bronze.
> 
> Credit: http://twitter.com/beautyjunkieldn  Seems like they are smaller than the TF ones so hopefully they'll be less expensive.


 Dreamy glow highlighter  !! Cream shadows look gorgeous too!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> And the cream shadows! Definitely want the bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Ohh they are pretty! On another picture in her Twitter, you can see 6 pots, so maybe there are 2 more shades. I expect almost the same price - TF ones are 6g and these are 7ml. Why ml? Also, the price difference in the UK between Dior, Chanel and TF cream es is only 3-4 pounds, I doubt they'll be cheaper than those.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 12, 2015)

-


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay!!! It's the CT x Norman Parkinson Summer Collection launching this July!!


  OMG


----------



## MrsBaine (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  This is exciting! I'm looking forward to some new things from the line!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html Swatches of the eyeshadows! Cleopatra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











  Edit: And they are £22! There is not a colour that I don't like, so I have a feeling that I'll buy all of them, if I like the formula


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html Swatches of the eyeshadows! Cleopatra :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:     Edit: And they are £22! There is not a colour that I don't like, so I have a feeling that I'll buy all of them, if I like the formula


 Love Mona lisa and Marie antionette! And the price isn't as bad as I was expecting. Can't wait to see more reviews.


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 12, 2015)

Come home to mama, cream Bronze & Glow and Dreamy Glow Highlighter! Can't wait for this collection!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html Swatches of the eyeshadows! Cleopatra :eyelove: :eyelove: :eyelove:     Edit: And they are £22! There is not a colour that I don't like, so I have a feeling that I'll buy all of them, if I like the formula


  Do you know if they are limited edition? I hope not haha I have to prioritize my spending with all these amazing collections coming out


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> Do you know if they are limited edition? I hope not haha I have to prioritize my spending with all these amazing collections coming out


  I *think* they are not LE. They are not in special packaging and it doesn't really make sense to launch a LE collection with products that you don't have in your permanent line (for a brand with not that many products). But I'm just guessing.


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> And the cream shadows! Definitely want the bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  These are really lovely!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 12, 2015)

I just received the CT Airbrush Flawless Finish skin perfecting Micro powder ...whew...lol

  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Flawless finish is the perfect description. It is my skin but better & flawless. Its matte, but not a dry looking matte.

  Love those new cream shadows!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 12, 2015)

my goodies are here yayyyyyy


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my goodies are here yayyyyyy








Yay! I hope you love them all.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> And the cream shadows! Definitely want the bronze.
> 
> Credit: http://twitter.com/beautyjunkieldn  Seems like they are smaller than the TF ones so hopefully they'll be less expensive.


cant wait to get my hands on these


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just received the CT Airbrush Flawless Finish skin perfecting Micro powder ...whew...lol  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Flawless finish is the perfect description. It is my skin but better & flawless. Its matte, but not a dry looking matte.  Love those new cream shadows!


yayyyyy sounds amazing I'm going to look into it too Enjoy


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Yay! I hope you love them all.


awwwwww thanks vandekamp


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Okay!!! It's the CT x Norman Parkinson Summer Collection launching this July!!


  :shock::shock:


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-norman-parkinson-collection-swatches.html More swatches! I love the filmstar duo and the dreamy glow highlighter


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my goodies are here yayyyyyy








 Can't wait the hear what you think Glammy! Enjoy hun!


----------



## Shars (Mar 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my goodies are here yayyyyyy


  Nice! Which brush did you get Glammy?


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 12, 2015)

I want both lipsticks, Dreamy Glow Highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 & that beautiful lip & cheek glow!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> my goodies are here yayyyyyy


  Very, very nice haul! You bought my current 3 favorites CT goodies!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> ompom:  Can't wait the hear what you think Glammy! Enjoy hun!


thanks elegant I have used all my goodies and I loveeeee everything I can't believe I love all three items the flimstar bronze and glow is beautiful I love that I can't overdo with the bronzer part and I loveeeee the highlighter icon nude is hg I love this liner it reminds me of mac riri nude and that's one is one of my fave  The brush is love lots of people didnt like from reviews its not the softest but I have not washed it yet I loveeeee mines  Already  Love love everything I will be picking up more items for sure


Shars said:


> Nice! Which brush did you get Glammy?


 Hi shars Its the power and sculpt brush


bunnypoet said:


> Very, very nice haul! You bought my current 3 favorites CT goodies!


yayyyy I pick some good one these are my first ct items I'm happy to know that u loveeee all 3


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> thanks elegant I have used all my goodies and I loveeeee everything I can't believe I love all three items the flimstar bronze and glow is beautiful I love that I can't overdo with the bronzer part and I loveeeee the highlighter icon nude is hg I love this liner it reminds me of mac riri nude and that's one is one of my fave  The brush is love lots of people didnt like from reviews its not the softest but I have not washed it yet I loveeeee mines  Already  Love love everything I will be picking up more items for sure Hi shars Its the power and sculpt brush yayyyy I pick some good one these are my first ct items I'm happy to know that u loveeee all 3


  Nice haul!  Glad you love everything!  Get one of her blushes -  they're awesome!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


    OH NO!  



I've neglected CT.  Will definitely show some love here!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> And the cream shadows! Definitely want the bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I hope it's a good formula---I'm up for gold & bronze too!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just received the CT* Airbrush Flawless Finish* skin perfecting Micro powder ...whew...lol
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Flawless finish is the perfect description. It is my skin but better & flawless. Its matte, but not a dry looking matte.
> 
> ...


 Way to go Glammy!  Great haul! 



 I'd love to hear what you think of everything once you've had the chance to use it


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> yayyyy I pick some good one these are my first ct items I'm happy to know that u loveeee all 3


  That's great Glammy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I want both lipsticks, Dreamy Glow Highlighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know I struggle with opening products (remember the balls



) and cream highlighters.  I don't know what it is about them.  
 The cheek & lip glow is lovely!!!



Maybe I'm more comfortable with cream blushes because I wear them under my foundation---hard to screw it up that way!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> * I struggle w/cream highlighters, but I love the current powder Film Star Bronze & Glow.*
> 
> The packaging is adorable too.
> 
> I hope it's a good formula---I'm up for gold & bronze too!


  I really like cream highlighters, especially Riri Diamonds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Cream blushes are a struggle for me! I swatched the powder duo last week and I loooved the highlighter but the bronzer looked a bit orangey and not at all impressive on me, so I'll wait for this one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I really like cream highlighters, especially Riri Diamonds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Maggie I could use some tips on applying cream highlighters.  I also have RiRi Diamonds and I think I used it ONE TIME!!!  Cream blushes were a struggle for me until 
   I started applying them _UNDER_ my foundation.  It's amazing how the blush looks as if it's coming from within and not just sitting on your face.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Maggie I could use some tips on applying cream highlighters.  I also have RiRi Diamonds and I think I used it ONE TIME!!!  Cream blushes were a struggle for me until I started applying them
> _   UNDER_ my foundation.  It's amazing how the blush looks as if it's coming from within and not just sitting on your face.


  I usually just pat it on with my fingers and then blend the edges with Mac 188 (or again with fingers), it gives a beautiful glow! If I want to go all out, I set it with a powder highlighter. I only wear it on nights out though, I think it will be a bit too extreme under direct sunlight. 
I have to try to apply the blush under my foundation, what always stops me is that I use full coverage ones and I feel like the blush will be completely covered.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I usually just pat it on with my fingers and then blend the edges with Mac 188 (or again with fingers), it gives a beautiful glow! If I want to go all out, I set it with a powder highlighter. I only wear it on nights out though, I think it will be a bit too extreme under direct sunlight.
> I have to try to apply the blush under my foundation, what always stops me is that I use full coverage ones and I feel like the blush will be completely covered.


 I have a bit of an aversion to putting my fingers in product.  I have tried applying with the 131 and then setting it with a powder highlighter ---see already two steps!  With powder it's one & done!!  I also use full-coverage foundation but you control how much you're applying over the blush, so you just go lightly with it in the area of your blush.  The beauty is that if you make a mistake with the blush you can just cover it with your foundation....you don't need to be so precise when applying the blush under your foundation.  Maybe try & play around with it on your day off---when you're not in a hurry until you're comfortable with the technique.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> And the cream shadows! Definitely want the bronze.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Prettypackages* 


I''m in love with all things green and olive right now, so that's the one I'm eyeing. 

   Oh me too Pretty!  I LOVE olive green.  Did you get TF Raw Jade???


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh me too Pretty!  I LOVE olive green.  Did you get TF Raw Jade???


No but I was just thinking I need to just go ahead and get it.  I was really trying to avoid the TF rabbit hole.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> No but I was just thinking I need to just go ahead and get it.  I was really trying to avoid the TF rabbit hole.


    I want the CT palette of greens---The Rebel.  It's been on my list for a long time and keeps getting pushed aside.  I need to just do it!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I want the CT palette of greens---The Rebel.  It's been on my list for a long time and keeps getting pushed aside.  I need to just do it!!!


oh that's pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> oh that's pretty!


    We need that one right?


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 13, 2015)

I definitely want the highlighter and Miss Kensington


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 13, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I definitely want the highlighter and Miss Kensington


  If Miss Kensington is not too warm, I might pick that one up too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have a bit of an aversion to putting my fingers in product.  I have tried applying with the 131 and then setting it with a powder highlighter ---see already two steps!  With powder it's one & done!!  I also use full-coverage foundation but you control how much you're applying over the blush, so you just go lightly with it in the area of your blush.  The beauty is that if you make a mistake with the blush you can just cover it with your foundation....you don't need to be so precise when applying the blush under your foundation.  Maybe try & play around with it on your day off---when you're not in a hurry until you're comfortable with the technique.


  I don't like using my fingers either, but if it's the only way to bring out the full potential of a product, I'll do it. I'll try using cream blush today and I'll report, if I've had any success


----------



## sungelly87 (Mar 13, 2015)

Did the Matte Revolution lipsticks launch at all in the US? I haven't really kept up. I love my bronze and glow so I'm definitely interested im the cream version. Just hope it makes it over to the US.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't like using my fingers either, but if it's the only way to bring out the full potential of a product, I'll do it. I'll try using cream blush today and I'll report, if I've had any success :lol:


  If you don't want to dip your fingers in product, you could scoop a bit out with the tip of a brush or a makeup spatula (if you have one). :nods:  





sungelly87 said:


> Did the Matte Revolution lipsticks launch at all in the US? I haven't really kept up. I love my bronze and glow so I'm definitely interested im the cream version. Just hope it makes it over to the US.


  The cream Filmstars on the Go palettes are in the US; the Matte Revolution lippies haven't launched here yet.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 13, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> Did the Matte Revolution lipsticks launch at all in the US? I haven't really kept up. I love my bronze and glow so I'm definitely interested im the cream version. Just hope it makes it over to the US.


 I found an Instagram a few weeks ago saying the matte lipsticks weren't releasing here until September


----------



## Shars (Mar 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> We need that one right?


  We NEED it!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 13, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> The cream Filmstars on the Go palettes are in the US; the Matte Revolution lippies haven't launched here yet.


  I know but I think that I'll always take more and I don't want to waste a LE product, especially from the RiRi collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just make sure that my hands are super clean before I use it.


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 13, 2015)

iconic nude lip liner I loveee it


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> iconic nude lip liner I loveee it


Beautiful hun!!! You can wear everything!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 13, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> iconic nude lip liner I loveee it


   Oh Glammy I love it on you!!!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> iconic nude lip liner I loveee it


  Very pretty Glammy.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Gorgeous! I love those kind of shades


----------



## Reneemelancon (Mar 14, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Beautiful hun!!! You can wear everything!!!!!


 Awwwwww thanks elegant I'm blushing And u can wear everything too beautiful


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh Glammy I love it on you!!!!!![/COLOR]retty:


 Awwwwww thanks so much medgal I'm blushing Did u pick up any ct liners


Vandekamp said:


> Very pretty Glammy.


awwwwww thanks vandekamp im blushing


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Stunning!  I don't know why I only have one CT lipstick.  I need to start paying closer attention to this brand and beef up on the lippies!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 14, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html


   Wow...they swatch beautifully!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 15, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html


  Those look fabulous.


----------



## throwitawaynow (Mar 15, 2015)

Reneemelancon said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html


  I really hope these are not LE because I need ALL of them.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/charlotte-tilbury-long-wear-easy-colour/ 
  They sound exactly like the TF ones, I'm excited to try them!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/charlotte-tilbury-long-wear-easy-colour/  They sound exactly like the TF ones, I'm excited to try them!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/charlotte-tilbury-long-wear-easy-colour/
> They sound exactly like the TF ones, I'm excited to try them!


  They look gorgeous but I worry that she says they don't seem to be long lasting. But I know I'm going to pick one up myself to be sure lol.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> They look gorgeous but I worry that she says they don't seem to be long lasting. But I know I'm going to pick one up myself to be sure lol.


  I got worried about that too - I'll start with one, not with 6 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I went through the comments and she is saying that the formula is very similar to the Armani Eye Tints.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got worried about that too - I'll start with one, not with 6 then
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha yeah I'm definitely starting with one as well, thank goodness they're perm. I haven't tried the Armani eye tints but Rose Ashes looks gorgeous. I might pick that up at some point. I know everyone at specktra has been raving about them.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Mar 20, 2015)

They sound and look very similar to the highly coveted TF$ ones !


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 20, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha yeah I'm definitely starting with one as well, thank goodness they're perm. I haven't tried the Armani eye tints but Rose Ashes looks gorgeous. I might pick that up at some point. I know everyone at specktra has been raving about them.


  I was sure I wanted Emeraude and Flannel, when I saw swatches, then I added Rose Ashes and 7, I don't remember the name, after seeing them IRL. But I've been spending too much money on makeup lately, so they are waiting in my cart


----------



## fashiong1rl (Mar 27, 2015)

if anyone is interested in trying CT's foundation, I got an e-mail this morning about her "tilbury try on program."  all you have to do is go to her website, pick your skin tone and they send you samples of four different shades in your skin tone for FREE.  i just did it


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 27, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> if anyone is interested in trying CT's foundation, I got an e-mail this morning about her "tilbury try on program." all you have to do is go to her website, pick your skin tone and they send you samples of four different shades in your skin tone for FREE. i just did it


Thanks for the headsup!!! I want to try this.


----------



## mkoparanova (Mar 27, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> if anyone is interested in trying CT's foundation, I got an e-mail this morning about her "tilbury try on program." all you have to do is go to her website, pick your skin tone and they send you samples of four different shades in your skin tone for FREE. i just did it


  Thank you! I pre-ordered it. It's funny how last week I was told at the CT counter in Selfridges, that they don't do samples


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 27, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> if anyone is interested in trying CT's foundation, I got an e-mail this morning about her "tilbury try on program."  all you have to do is go to her website, pick your skin tone and they send you samples of four different shades in your skin tone for FREE.  i just did it


 It's sold out now!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Mar 27, 2015)

fashiong1rl said:


> if anyone is interested in trying CT's foundation, I got an e-mail this morning about her "tilbury try on program." all you have to do is go to her website, pick your skin tone and they send you samples of four different shades in your skin tone for FREE. i just did it


  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got worried about that too *- I'll start with one, not with 6 then*
> 
> 
> 
> ...







   I LOVE the Armani Eye Tints!!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 30, 2015)

Girls- matte revolution lippies up on the CT website!  Ordered Bond girl.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Girls- matte revolution lippies up on the CT website!  Ordered Bond girl.


 Yippee!! Thank you WD!! Getting BG!!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Girls- matte revolution lippies up on the CT website!  Ordered Bond girl.


  Thanks, lady! I got Very Victoria


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yippee!! Thank you WD!! Getting BG!!


  Woohoo!!  Yay V!    





delicatewhimsy said:


> Thanks, lady! I got Very Victoria


  Yay!!  I had that in my bag too but decided on just one for now.  Please post pic and tell us how you like it!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Mar 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Woohoo!!  Yay V!   Yay!!  I had that in my bag too but decided on just one for now.  Please post pic and tell us how you like it!


  Will do ️


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like It's going to be exclusive to the website and will be available for a month???


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Looks like It's going to be exclusive to the website and will be available for a month???


  What?  Only for a month?  I didn't even read that.  I'll have to get more ASAP!


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 30, 2015)

$32?! I paid $29 from net a porter. It's only $3...but still.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Girls- matte revolution lippies up on the CT website! Ordered Bond girl.


    Just ordered Armani last night but running to take a look. 



 Thanks WD!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Just ordered Armani last night but running to take a look.[/COLOR] :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks WD!!![/COLOR]


  Meddy!  Hi!  Haven't been around lately... Hope all is well!  Let us know what y get!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Just ordered Armani last night but running to take a look.[/COLOR] :yaay: [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks WD!!![/COLOR]


 :lol: yess!! I have been wanting Bond girl for so long!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 30, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> $32?! I paid $29 from net a porter. It's only $3...but still.


 Aren't CT lipsticks normally priced at 32 here in US??


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yess!! I have been wanting Bond girl for so long!!!


   I'm just recalling an issue that I had with the CT web site that made me so angry that I unsubscribed from their site.  Now that I've recalled that issue I will wait for the CT 
  mattes to come to another merchant.....I refuse to have my personal & financial info in their hands.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

You think they'll come to another merchant? I hope so, because I'd rather order from Nordstrom.   Come to think of it, I'm going to ask the owner of Beautylish if they're going to get them at some point.


----------



## walkingdead (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm just recalling an issue that I had with the CT web site that made me so angry that I unsubscribed from their site.  Now that I've recalled that issue I will wait for the CT[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  mattes to come to another[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] merchant.....I refuse to have my personal & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]financial info in their hands.[/COLOR]


  Really Meddy?  Oh no!  What happened?


----------



## MissElle12 (Mar 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Aren't CT lipsticks normally priced at 32 here in US??


  Are they? Idk...I was too impatient for the US launch lol  I wonder why they cost more, though.


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I'm just recalling an issue that I had with the CT web site that made me so angry that I unsubscribed from their site.  Now that I've recalled that issue I will wait for the CT[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  mattes to come to another[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] merchant.....I refuse to have my personal & [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]financial info in their hands.[/COLOR]


 Oh no :shock: I ordered the ct palette from beautylish after canceling my order with them! So this would be technically my first order directly from the website!


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Maybe it was a glitch at that time but I'm not taking any chances.  There's too much cyber crime for a merchant to be careless with our information.


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Thanks for the headsup!!! I want to try this.


   Lex your new avi is just GORGEOUS!!!!!  You're so pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I had placed an order for an item that was backordered, but I subsequently canceled it.  Several weeks later I got an order confirmation that showed my financial[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   information.  When I contacted [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]them about it I got a rather [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]lackluster response that just turned me off, so I immediately unsubscribed and deleted my profile from their[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   web site.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Maybe it was a glitch at that time but I'm not taking any chances.  There's too much cyber crime for a merchant to be careless with our information.[/COLOR]


 Of course yes!! I totally understand meddy!!that was totally careless of them!!  I used PayPal though! I go for that option wherever possible!! I hope my financial data remains secure!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Come to think of it, I'm going to ask the owner of Beautylish if they're going to get them at some point.


  This is the wording from the email:

*The word on everyone’s lips? Our Matte Revolution lipsticks, of course! But hurry: they’re available exclusively online at CharlotteTilbury.com in the US for just one month, ahead of their official launch in the Fall.​* 
So just available for one month exclusively on her website then available at all retailers in the fall is how I'm taking it.​


----------



## figarro (Mar 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> So just available for one month exclusively on her website then available at all retailers in the fall is how I'm taking it.​


Yay, glad to hear that. I'm not sure I can order from CT directly.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Come to think of it, I'm going to ask the owner of Beautylish if they're going to get them at some point.
> ...


  Oops! Missed that part!


----------



## Ernie (Mar 30, 2015)

Ordered 2, hope I like them!


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 31, 2015)

These looks so beautiful on my short list is  Very Victoria(order this one) Walk of shame  Red carpet red Bond girl


----------



## sprezzatura (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm heading to the UK in two weeks' time, what should I definitely get from CT? I'm a good skin, blusher & lipstick kinda girl, less interested in eye make-up


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 31, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Of course yes!! I totally understand meddy!!that was totally careless of them!! I used PayPal though! I go for that option wherever possible!! *I hope my financial data remains secure!!*


 I'm sure it will Vee.  It just left me with a bad impression.  I'll just purchase CT products from other merchants.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 3, 2015)

I received my foundation samples yesterday and I'm testing it today. I'm really surprised - I expected light coverage and very dewy finish but I got medium coverage and the finish is maybe satin - it looks even powdery on my nose and cheeks but I didn't use a moisturiser. I really like it, I hope it stays on for at least 6-7 hours.
  My samples are of the shades 1-4, I tried 2 and it's a bit dark and pink for my skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 3, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I received my foundation samples yesterday and I'm testing it today. I'm really surprised - I expected light coverage and very dewy finish but I got medium coverage and the finish is maybe satin - it looks even powdery on my nose and cheeks but I didn't use a moisturiser. I really like it, I hope it stays on for at least 6-7 hours.
> My samples are of the shades 1-4, I tried 2 and it's a bit dark and pink for my skin.


 Nice Maggie-----I hope it wears well & for a long time!  Sounds like you just might have  a winner.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Apr 3, 2015)

Very Victoria


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 4, 2015)

Just ordered Bond Girl!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 5, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Just ordered Bond Girl!


 :rasta: yayy


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 5, 2015)

Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


  I'm not always easily moved to buy a lipstick but your swatch has convinced me that I should definitely pick this shade up.


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


   Got mine too yesterday! So in love with it.  Are you planning to get more?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


  Ooh this one looks really nice.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 5, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I'm not always easily moved to buy a lipstick but your swatch has convinced me that I should definitely pick this shade up.


 Yesss!! It's a really pretty everyday type of shade!!! I think you will really like it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Got mine too yesterday! So in love with it.  Are you planning to get more?


 Me too WD!!! Love love the shade!! Idk I like very Victoria too!! Maybe that one too?? Wat abt you! Are you getting anymore shades???


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh this one looks really nice.


 It is!! And the texture feels quite lightweight too!!! :bigthumb:


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too WD!!! Love love the shade!! Idk I like very Victoria too!! Maybe that one too?? Wat abt you! Are you getting anymore shades???


  V-  I want to get the desk to disco duo with very Victoria and birkin brown and I also want amazing grace


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 5, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Very Victoria


 Looks very beautiful Mines is coming Tuesday ct is very slow to ship I see  Enjoy


charismafulltv said:


> Just ordered Bond Girl!


 Yayyy c enjoy


Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


loveeeee


walkingdead said:


> V-  I want to get the desk to disco duo with very Victoria and birkin brown and I also want amazing grace


i want birkin brown next it looks so beautiful


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Looks very beautiful Mines is coming Tuesday ct is very slow to ship I see  Enjoy Yayyy c enjoy loveeeee i want birkin brown next it looks so beautiful


 :bigthumb: which ones did you get Glammy??


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :bigthumb: which ones did you get Glammy??


Hi v I got very Victoria


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 5, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Hi v I got very Victoria


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 5, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Are you planning to get more Glammy?  I'm planning to get iconic nude lip pencil because of you!  I'm loving the CT line!!


Awwww thanks wd I hope u love iconic nude  vv will be my first ct lippie  I'm so looking foward to trying it I do want some more I want bb,bond girl,red carpet red,walk of shame


----------



## Ernie (Apr 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


really nice, enjoy, I'm still waiting for my package, takes so long.....I got Very Victoria and Sexy Sienna. Should be here by Tuesday.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 7, 2015)

The Mattes are great!! The formula doesn't suck the life out of your lips like MAC retro mattes.  I got Glastonberry and Love Liberty!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 8, 2015)

Left to right, Very Victoria and Sexy Sienna!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Left to right, Very Victoria and Sexy Sienna!


  Love Very Victoria. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> The Mattes are great!*! The formula doesn't suck the life out of your lips like MAC retro mattes.* I got Glastonberry and Love Liberty!






  That's a good thing!!!  Great choices!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Left to right, Very Victoria and Sexy Sienna!


  Pretty!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Ernie (Apr 11, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 11, 2015)

Ernie said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2015/03/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadow-swatches.html


if only she had a rose gold shade, sigh...but beautiful shades nonetheless! I wonder how they compare to TF?!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 11, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> if only she had a rose gold shade, sigh...but beautiful shades nonetheless! I wonder how they compare to TF?!


 We will have to see, the TF ones are to die for.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> We will have to see, the TF ones are to die for.


 The CT cram eyeshadows are only $32! I pre ordered!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Left to right, Very Victoria and Sexy Sienna!


  I may have to give Very Victoria another look. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Very Victoria


  I'm in love.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


  This looks like Marsala.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> This looks like Marsala.








 Very Victoria is love Vande! The formula is amaze-balls!


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very Victoria is love Vande! The formula is amaze-balls!


  I am sold. I love your hair. It looks beautiful.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am sold. I love your hair. It looks beautiful.


 Thanks Vande! Hair extensions that I just bought. It's 4 inches longer than my own hair.


----------



## Vandekamp (Apr 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very Victoria is love Vande! The formula is amaze-balls!


  I forgot to ask, is it a matte lipstick?


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very Victoria is love Vande! The formula is amaze-balls!


  C!! You look gorgeous!!! You got Very Victoria too?? I love love the formula! My fav mattes!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I forgot to ask, is it a matte lipstick?


 It's matte but no drag and very moisturizing


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

Can't wait until the matte lipsticks are released here. I want Red Carpet Red.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> The CT cram eyeshadows are only $32! I pre ordered!


which ones did you get? Where did you preorder from? :bigstar:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> which ones did you get? Where did you preorder from? :bigstar:


 Bergdorf's counter! It will be available May 2nd.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 12, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Bergdorf's counter! It will be available May 2nd.


  Thank you for sharing !!! I am definitely going to check these out they look like they're great quality for the price so far !! If an ingredient list can post I can compare to the TF ones and see if they are identical


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> if only she had a rose gold shade, sigh...but beautiful shades nonetheless! I wonder how they compare to TF?!






 I would be all over a rose gold shade!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


   The green top center shadow looks like Armani's Eye Tint in Emaurade.  Very nice looking colors.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Can't wait until the matte lipsticks are released here. I want Red Carpet Red.


  I need to give these a try too Yazmin!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Very Victoria


   VERY PRETTY!!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Can't wait until the matte lipsticks are released here. I want Red Carpet Red.


  They're available online in the U.S. now, no?


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait until the matte lipsticks are released here. I want Red Carpet Red.
> ...


I think just on Charlotte Tilbury's US website. Initially when I looked, RCR was only available as part of a duo. Just checked it now and it's there as a standalone. Anyway, I'm going to try and wait a bit - delay of gratification and all. We'll see how long I can hold out.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I think just on Charlotte Tilbury's US website. Initially when I looked, RCR was only available as part of a duo. Just checked it now and it's there as a standalone. Anyway, I'm going to try and wait a bit - delay of gratification and all. We'll see how long I can hold out.


  I was too impatient and ordered from Net a Porter UK a couple months ago


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I think just on Charlotte Tilbury's US website. Initially when I looked, RCR was only available as part of a duo. Just checked it now and it's there as a standalone. Anyway, I'm going to try and wait a bit - delay of gratification and all. *We'll see how long I can hold out.*







Good luck with that Yazmin!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 12, 2015)

The struggle is oh so real!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 12, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The struggle is oh so real!






Don't I know it.  I'm sitting here looking at what to buy next


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 13, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> They're available online in the U.S. now, no?


 What shade you got Elle?


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> What shade you got Elle?


  I have Love Liberty and Glastonberry! I'll post some pics today!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 13, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I have Love Liberty and Glastonberry! I'll post some pics today!


 Yay


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very Victoria is love Vande! The formula is amaze-balls!


  Wow C!  Maganda!! Beautiful!  I ordered VV too!  I'm glad I did!  Your hair looks gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks Vande! Hair extensions that I just bought. It's 4 inches longer than my own hair.


   You look adorable----as always!!!


----------



## walkingdead (Apr 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> C!! You look gorgeous!!! You got Very Victoria too?? I love love the formula! My fav mattes!!!


  V-  I ordered 2 more VV and the Birkin one.  You should get more...


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 13, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> V-  I ordered 2 more VV and the Birkin one.  You should get more...


 They are very addiCting WD!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 13, 2015)

A heads up for Canadian peeps: the brand is launching in Holt Renfrew in June!  https://instagram.com/p/1a24ZKwb4X/?taken-by=ellecanada http://m.ellecanada.com/#!/face/charlotte-tilburys-makeup-collection-is-coming-to-canada/7fcc0fedea563432223ba03fefa8d3ff


----------



## Rasbury (Apr 13, 2015)

I've seen lots of beauty bloggers talk about the Filmstar Bronze and Glow, but less talk here. Anyone have it and love it? I'm wondering if it's one of those things that gets hype for looks or name recognition but doesn't actually get reached for?


----------



## brittbby (Apr 13, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> I've seen lots of beauty bloggers talk about the Filmstar Bronze and Glow, but less talk here. Anyone have it and love it? I'm wondering if it's one of those things that gets hype for looks or name recognition but doesn't actually get reached for?


 Oh no, it's definitely gorgeous. Both my mom and I have it, and it's one of our favorites from the line. I believe my mom actually said it was her favorite piece from everything she bought (which was a lot of CT products)


----------



## Haven (Apr 13, 2015)

I have the bronze and glow, and I use it a lot. One of my makeup staples. It is an easy product to use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> I've seen lots of beauty bloggers talk about the Filmstar Bronze and Glow, but less talk here. Anyone have it and love it? I'm wondering if it's one of those things that gets hype for looks or name recognition but doesn't actually get reached for?


   I have it and love it-------perhaps there isn't much chatter about it is  because we've had it for a long time
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 
   new products tend to get the most buzz.  I use it in spurts, not because it's not being hyped,  but because I suffer 
   from product overload.  I just alternate between quite a few bronzers and highlighters.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 13, 2015)

Haven said:


> I have the bronze and glow, and I use it a lot. One of my makeup staples. *It is an easy product to use.*


----------



## Rasbury (Apr 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have it and love it-------perhaps there isn't much chatter about it is  because we've had it for a long time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Oh good. I'm new to CT's line so it's all "new" to me, but that makes sense. I'm so glad it's an easy product to use. I like make up no brainers. Thanks for your thoughts ladies! I'll have to try and get my hands on one now that it's officially Specktra approved!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2015)

These lippies look greaat.  I'm ignoring these for awhile though.


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 14, 2015)

vv is love  Next is bb can't stop thinking about it


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 14, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very Victoria is love Vande! The formula is amaze-balls!


loveeee


----------



## Sandalskt (Apr 14, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  I want all of them!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> These lippies look greaat.  I'm ignoring these for awhile though.


   Me too--my wallet is hiding from me!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 14, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Next is bb can't stop thinking about it


  Now that's just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 15, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Bergdorf's counter! It will be available May 2nd.


 Thanks! I need to stay away from Bergdorfs for a while.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 15, 2015)

What happened to Bond Girl matte l/s? I don't see it on her site.  :-(  I just called cs,  Bond Girl and Glastonbury sold out, back in September.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 15, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Thanks! I need to stay away from Bergdorfs for a while.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 15, 2015)

Ernie said:


> What happened to Bond Girl matte l/s? I don't see it on her site.  :-(  I just called cs,  Bond Girl and Glastonbury sold out, back in September.


  In the U.S. or the UK? I got Glastonberry from net a porter UK. Forgot to post pics, I will soon!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 16, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> In the U.S. or the UK? I got Glastonberry from net a porter UK. Forgot to post pics, I will soon!


 In the US.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 20, 2015)

Thursday!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thursday!!


 Yaaas! Can't wait.


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 20, 2015)

I can't. At all. Cleopatra was not a Caucasian woman.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 20, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I can't. At all. Cleopatra was not a Caucasian woman.


 True!!!


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 20, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I can't. At all. Cleopatra was not a Caucasian woman.


  True, she was mixed for sure. I guess it's fair to say she's celebrating the role of cleopatra played by Elizabeth Taylor that makes more sense . Either way beautiful color !!


----------



## shellygrrl (Apr 20, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I can't. At all. Cleopatra was not a Caucasian woman.


  Cleopatra could have been Caucasian, but she definitely wasn't white. (The two aren't the same thing.)


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 20, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> True, she was mixed for sure. I guess it's fair to say* she's celebrating the role of cleopatra played by Elizabeth Taylor *that makes more sense . Either way beautiful color
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Exactly.  That's what the promo says.  It was inspired by ET's portrayal of Cleopatra.  It's about the makeup people!!!!


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> http://m.ellecanada.com/#!/face/charlotte-tilburys-makeup-collection-is-coming-to-canada/7fcc0fedea563432223ba03fefa8d3ff


  I sincerely hope that this is a REAL launch. Holt's has a tendency to test brands at one or two counters and extend that test indefinitely. I'm still waiting for Tom Ford to come to my counter in Montreal (aside from the permanent lipsticks in the original finish) and Chantecaille and Burberry were never added either. It always strikes me as odd that they make room for brands that consumers can find everywhere else, but not the ones that are exclusive to HR. It doesn't help that the layout of the cosmetics section of the Montreal store is a nightmare, I guess. Anyway, fingers crossed I get to see some of this in person. I'm a little nervous about ordering completely blind, although I've done it in the past, because I like to get a sense for the textures and pigmentation level of a brand's products first and foremost. Everyone is different.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 23, 2015)

They are up on CT.com! I just ordered Cleopatra, Marie Antoinette and Veruschka


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

:yaay: ordered Cleopatra, Norma Jean, Marie Antoinette and Betty Davis Eyes! Wonder if they perform  like the TF cream shadows?! We shall see :dancin:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I can't. At all. Cleopatra was not a Caucasian woman.





charismafulltv said:


> True!!!





shellygrrl said:


> Cleopatra could have been Caucasian, but she definitely wasn't white. (The two aren't the same thing.)


  If I read this article not having known what I know about the history of North Africa, I might buy into this article. There is so much missing, and parts of it are false. There are only a few actual facts stated. And when one is dealing with history, you must be right and exact in the delivery! Or don't deliver at all. Whomever wrote this didn't do their homework.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Exactly.  That's what the promo says.  It was inspired by ET's portrayal of Cleopatra.  It's about the makeup people!!!![/COLOR]


  To everyone reading:  The portrait that is being painted and has been painted for quite some time by the western world of Cleopatra is false! It should be illegal to change history like that! You should not be able to change fact into fiction! You don't see a blackman playing Frank Sinatra in a movie! Or a Chinese woman playing Marilyn Monroe! It is clear from the depictions of the writings made by ancient Kemet that Cleopatra was a Black woman. It's clear if you study the history of that time period. It's clear if you GO to Africa and speak with the villagers who have the REAL history! And I'm not talking about the history you see on the  National Geographic Channel or even in many books!....Did you know, many of the public school systems are removing A LOT of black history from the text books?!... I could go on for days, but I wont because this is not the platform for that type of dialog.   I've watched the Cleopatra movie starring ET MANY times. The fashion was the main thing that caught my eye throughout the film. Whoever the makeup artists, fashion designers and set designers were, they did a great job. The film was pleasing to the eye...and that's about it.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> They are up on CT.com! I just ordered Cleopatra, Marie Antoinette and Veruschka :yahoo:





YarahFlower said:


> :yaay: ordered Cleopatra, Norma Jean, Marie Antoinette and Betty Davis Eyes! Wonder if they perform  like the TF cream shadows?! We shall see :dancin:


 Yay!


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if these are permanent or LE ? I couldn't find any info online ... Thanks


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 23, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Does anyone know if these are permanent or LE ? I couldn't find any info online ... Thanks


 95% sure they're perm. I'm waiting to pick them up from beautylish/Nordstrom.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 23, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Does anyone know if these are permanent or LE ? I couldn't find any info online ... Thanks


  I think they are permanent - the description of the Fallen angel palette starts with "The limited edition.." and there's no such thing in their description.


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 23, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> 95% sure they're perm. I'm waiting to pick them up from beautylish/Nordstrom.


  I'm with you waiting for either place to have them in stock 'n


----------



## allthingsglam (Apr 23, 2015)

I hope these are permanent  My first one Will be  Ms.norma jean  Honey  Can't wait And Bette Davis eyes omg  Can't wait until these get to nordstom


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 23, 2015)

Being that Charlotte and Tom worked so closely together, and many of their product formulations are very similar,  I'll assume Charlotte's cream eyeshadows will be on par with Tom's! #wishfulthinking


----------



## CharlieKelly (Apr 23, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


  I am ordering this next week! Hope it is not LE!


----------



## CharlieKelly (Apr 23, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Very Victoria is love Vande! The formula is amaze-balls!


  Gorgeous!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 23, 2015)

CharlieKelly said:


> The top one is Bond Girl? Both look great on you   Did you end up trying it after all Althingsglam? Gorgeous!


 Welcome to the club!


----------



## Haven (Apr 24, 2015)

I want some of the cream shadows, but I am wondering about wear time.  If they wear well, then I am getting most of them.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 24, 2015)

Haven said:


> I want some of the cream shadows, but I am wondering about wear time.  If they wear well, then I am getting most of them.


 I watched a youtube video with a beauty blogger who goes by reallyree,  and she stated that the CT cream eyeshadows were on par with the TF cream eyeshadows! My order has not arrived yet, but I will post here once I've gotten my goodies so that I can give my take on how they compare.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 24, 2015)

I just realized, I need them all!  please stop me somebody


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  I got my shipping notice today, I hope I love them and then I'll order the rest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There isn't a shade I don't like!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 24, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got my shipping notice today, I hope I love them and then I'll order the rest :lol:  There isn't a shade I don't like!


 ompom: happy your babies are almost your way!!!..but nooooooo don't tell me  that! I really don't need all of them, but I need all of them :haha:


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Apr 24, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I just realized, I need them all!  please stop me somebody


  I got three of the six and trying to ignore the siren call of the other three


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm waiting as patiently as a I can to get these and Red Carpet Red when it hits Nordstrom (preferred for notes and cash back) or Beautylish.


----------



## beauteblogueur (Apr 24, 2015)

Got my shipping notice! I ordered all of them except Bette. I was going to try and be good and only get 2 or 3, but they all looked so pretty in the images on CT's site.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

They are here!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll post swatches in a bit, I just wanted to share my excitement


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> They are here!!! :yahoo:  I'll post swatches in a bit, I just wanted to share my excitement :lol:


:nanas:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 25, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> I got three of the six and trying to ignore the siren call of the other three


  I can't ignore it anymore! I need them all :shock:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> They are here!!! :yahoo:  I'll post swatches in a bit, I just wanted to share my excitement :lol:


 i'm on the edge of my seat waiting for your swatches  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> i'm on the edge of my seat waiting for your swatches








 They are beautiful, especially Cleopatra! They feel exactly like butter! I was just about to do my makeup, when the mailman came, so I'll use them now


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> :lol:  They are beautiful, especially Cleopatra! They feel exactly like butter! I was just about to do my makeup, when the mailman came, so I'll use them now :yahoo:


 AHHHHHHHHH!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SWATCHES! YOU ARE THEE BEST :frenz: enjoy your haul!!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  :hot: :hot: :hot: I need my package to arrive! My heart seriously started to race when I saw your swatches!  What are the shades?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> AHHHHHHHHH!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE SWATCHES! YOU ARE THEE BEST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you!!

  L-R on the hand - Marie Antoinette, Cleopatra, Veruschka. 
  If they perform well, I'm buying Norma Jean and Mona Lisa. I'm not sure if I can pull off Bette Davis.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 Omg yesss!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 Thank you so much for sharing the swatches! These are TF quality cream eyeshadows!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


 Thanks for the swatches, they look gorgeous, which is the bronze one?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2015)

I want to thank, can't remember who it was that recommended Iconic Nude lip pencil, I love it. :eyelove:


----------



## Ernie (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thank you!!  L-R on the hand - Marie Antoinette, Cleopatra, Veruschka.  If they perform well, I'm buying Norma Jean and Mona Lisa. I'm not sure if I can pull off Bette Davis.


 oops, didn't see this!


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

Reporting back 7 1/2 hours later - I love them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No fading and no creasing (over UDPP) and I usually have problems with both! I wore MA and I even applied 3 layers because I loved how metallic it looked. I'll be ordering the rest very soon. 


  On the other hand I had an "amazing" experience at the CT counter in Selfridges for maybe the 10th time. This was the conversation between me and the SA after I asked her if they have the cream es:

  SA: Of course not, they are not realsed yet!
  Me: Yes, they are. 
  SA: No. 
  Me: I'm wearing them atm 
  SA: No, you're not. 
  Me: Yes, I am. 
  SA: They are not out yet, you can't be wearing them!!!


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Reporting back 7 1/2 hours later - I love them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahah, tell her its magic
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and run away or this


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> hahahahahah, tell her its magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I avoid going to this counter at all costs, I just wanted to buy the rest of the shades without having to wait for an order. She wasn't nice at all, she was laughing at me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And after I convinced her that I am indeed wearing a CT cream eyeshadow, she didn't even ask me, if I like them, how is the formula or something like that - she should be interested, right?


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 25, 2015)

Well.... sometimes the SA at the counters are either not informed, or informed to not say anything about a product till a certain release date/promotional event. Its unfortunate you didnt have a great experience, but you have these babies anyhow! If you dont mind, can you share how many grams/oz are in the product, and if you can take a photo of the ingredient list would LOVE to compare these to the TF babies and see how much they have in common.
  BTW- THE COLORS of these ARE AMAZING, thank you for swatching


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 25, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> hahahahahah, tell her its magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 25, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Well.... sometimes the SA at the counters are either not informed, or informed to not say anything about a product till a certain release date/promotional event. Its unfortunate you didnt have a great experience, but you have these babies anyhow! If you dont mind, can you share how many grams/oz are in the product, and if you can take a photo of the ingredient list would LOVE to compare these to the TF babies and see how much they have in common.
> BTW- THE COLORS of these ARE AMAZING, thank you for swatching


  They are 7ml/0.24 fl.oz. I was surprised that they are measured as liquids, all my other cream eyeshadows are measured in grams. 
  I can't find the box of my TF cream es, so can you please share, if the ingredients are similar?


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 26, 2015)

So I got a chance to find a Tom Ford cream eyeshadow package to compare -   It seems Tom Ford cream eyeshadows are a bit less than CT by 1 gram, and that Tom Ford has a few more luxe ingredients like cocoa fruit and mangosteen extract or such - they're fairly identical , surprise there


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


So pretty! Where can these be ordered from?


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


>


  I actually found a picture in one of Temptalia's reviews and the only thing I noticed was that CT have Mica as a third ingredient, which is missing from the TF list. The price difference is not that big, at least in £, so imo they should've avoided the use of cheap (and controversial) ingredients, especially in these quantities.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So pretty! Where can these be ordered from?


 From the Charlotte Tillbury website, I got 2 of these matte lipsticks, Sexy Sienna and Very Victoria, but they are only available till March 30th, then they will be back in September. They are out of Bond Girl and one other one. I don't think we can order from the UK site anymore.  http://www.charlottetilbury.com/us/products/new-matte-revolution.html


----------



## katred (Apr 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Reporting back 7 1/2 hours later - I love them :yahoo:  No fading and no creasing (over UDPP) and I usually have problems with both! I wore MA and I even applied 3 layers because I loved how metallic it looked. I'll be ordering the rest very soon.    On the other hand I had an "amazing" experience at the CT counter in Selfridges for maybe the 10th time. This was the conversation between me and the SA after I asked her if they have the cream es:  SA: Of course not, they are not realsed yet! Me: Yes, they are.  SA: No.  Me: I'm wearing them atm  SA: No, you're not.  Me: Yes, I am.  SA: They are not out yet, you can't be wearing them!!!  hboy: hboy: hboy:


  Did she seriously think that you just like to walk up to counters and tell people you're wearing products that aren't available just to see if they catch you?   Thanks very much for the review and excellent swatches. I can't wait until this brand is officially launched in Canada. I'm going to have swatches up to my shoulder on both arms.


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 26, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks very much for the review and excellent swatches. I can't wait until this brand is officially launched in Canada. I'm going to have swatches up to my shoulder on both arms.









 I've always had bad experiences at this counter, so I'll go only if I need to swatch something and I'm not going to talk to anybody there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I just remembered that CT had an event a few weeks ago, so some bloggers have actually had the eyeshadows for quite some time. 

  Everything I've tried from the brand is very good, I was really excited at first, then the rude SAs ruined it for me completely. I bought my first product in January - an year and a half after the launch! I hope they train them better in Canada!

  Rant over, I can't wait to see swatches of the eyeshadows I don't have!


----------



## Haven (Apr 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So pretty! Where can these be ordered from?


  I ordered Bond girl from the U.S. CT site a while back along with several other mattes. Bond girl isn't on the site anymore but I think that the mattes will be carried by other retailers in the future. Someone correct me please if I am wrong,  Also I heard speculation that ct will rerelease them on her site again at a later date.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Also I heard speculation that ct will rerelease them on her site again at a later date.


  Thanks. I guess I wasn't paying attention which is so weird because I love CT products. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't really get why they have to play makeup games like that. Either have the product or don't. And why take it away & then re-release it later. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 26, 2015)

I have the Matte Rev Lipsticks in Walk of Shame and Lost Cherry and LOVE them. WoS is a great neutral warm berry-ish rose, and Lost Cherry is a bright coral-pink-red. Not too drying for mattes and they do somehow manage to make my lips look fuller and "lit from within." I suspect unicorn tears or some other equally magical ingredient.


----------



## Haven (Apr 26, 2015)

Elegant I edited my last post. I checked, and I made the order in March of this year. Right after they were released. Apparently they are only available for a few more days on her site.  Stupid games indeed!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Do you love them? I've been checking out swatches  Thanks! Thanks. I guess I wasn't paying attention which is so weird because I love CT products. :dunno:   I don't really get why they have to play makeup games like that. Either have the product or don't. And why take it away & then re-release it later. Makes no sense to me.


 I do love them, thinking about getting Lost Cherry or Amazing Grace. I don't know why they play games like that.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I have the Matte Rev Lipsticks in Walk of Shame and Lost Cherry and LOVE them. WoS is a great neutral warm berry-ish rose, and Lost Cherry is a bright coral-pink-red. Not too drying for mattes and they do somehow manage to make my lips look fuller and "lit from within." I suspect unicorn tears or some other equally magical ingredient.


 Can you swatch those two? :bigheart:


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 26, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Can you swatch those two? :bigheart:


  Of course, love! I'll do that as soon as I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 26, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Of course, love! I'll do that as soon as I get home from work tomorrow.


 Thanks so much!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Reporting back 7 1/2 hours later - I love them
> 
> 
> 
> ...









That's unbelievable!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Do you love them? I've been checking out swatches  Thanks!
> Thanks. I guess I wasn't paying attention which is so weird because I love CT products.
> 
> 
> ...


   Yeah!   Who do that think they are MAC????


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> hahahahahah, tell her its magic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Died!!!!  This is hysterical!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I do love them, thinking about getting Lost Cherry or Amazing Grace. I don't know why they play games like that.


  I just ordered Amazing Grace! I really want Lost Cherry too


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yeah!   Who do that think they are MAC????


  Exactly! I have an insider story/information about that.

  I was privy to some inside Nordies info from very high up that they are not happy with MAC & their "business model" of "unavailable product" - not having sufficient enough product "intentionally" for customers to purchase. Nordies viewpoint is that if customers want a specific beauty product, than Nordies wants to be able to make it available - period.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Exactly! I have an insider story/information about that.
> 
> I was privy to some inside Nordies info from very high up that they are not happy with MAC & their "business model" of "unavailable product" - not having sufficient enough product "intentionally" for customers to purchase. Nordies viewpoint is that if customers want a specific beauty product, than Nordies wants to be able to make it available - period.


  Good going, Nordies!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Good going, Nordies!


  Yes! I was happy that someone took them on & confronted them about their business practices. I'm not sure if Mac will change their ways though.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! I was happy that someone took them on & confronted them about their business practices. I'm not sure if Mac *will change their ways *though.


  Not as long as they continue to rake in the dough, I guess.
  I can't go through MAC-level LE launches anymore lol


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 27, 2015)

...purchased my cream shadows  on Thursday It's Monday, still no shipping notice. Why is this taking so long? They have already taken the money from my account, it's no longer pending, the cash has been withdrawn! Wtf? Can a company officially  take your funds when an item hasn't even shipped yet?!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...purchased my cream shadows  on Thursday It's Monday, still no shipping notice. Why is this taking so long? They have already taken the money from my account, it's no longer pending, the cash has been withdrawn! Wtf? Can a company officially  take your funds when an item hasn't even shipped yet?!


 With CT online, I never got a shipping notice!! After a while I checked my order status and online and the tracking was updated there!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Exactly! I have an insider story/information about that.
> 
> I was privy to some inside Nordies info from very high up that they are not happy with MAC & their "business model" of "unavailable product" - not having sufficient enough product "intentionally" for customers to purchase. Nordies viewpoint is that if customers want a specific beauty product, than Nordies wants to be able to make it available - period.


    Wow!!!!  I don't blame Nordies---it reflects poorly on them-----they've had to deal w/angry, disappointed MAC 
   customers.  Enough is enough!  MAC needs to feel the sting of customers jumping ship and buying other brands, 
   and their product sellers like Nordies taking a stand against their ridiculous business practices.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...purchased my cream shadows on Thursday It's Monday, still no shipping notice. Why is this taking so long? They have already taken the money from my account, it's no longer pending, the cash has been withdrawn! Wtf? Can a company officially take your funds when an item hasn't even shipped yet?!


    I've not had good experience w/CT online.  I love the products but I purchase from other sellers.  If you're 
   subscribed on their site, you should be able to find an update online via your account.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> With CT online, I never got a shipping notice!! After a while I checked my order status and online and the tracking was updated there!!


  That's weird! But thank you Vineetha  good to have this forum! More helpful than some SA, online and in stores!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I've not had good experience w/CT online.  I love the products but I purchase from other sellers.  If you're[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   subscribed on their site, you should [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]be able to find an update online via your account.[/COLOR]


  Thanks  Medgal07!!! You and Vineetha  have been a great help


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> ...purchased my cream shadows on Thursday It's Monday, still no shipping notice. Why is this taking so long? They have already taken the money from my account, it's no longer pending, the cash has been withdrawn! Wtf? Can a company officially take your funds when an item hasn't even shipped yet?!


  I got my shipping notice late on Friday and I received them on Saturday around noon. The address I saw is in London, do they have a warehouse in the US? I've noticed that all the companies take the money before the order is shipped, some of them don't even check if they have the product in stock and then they refund you.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Not as long as they continue to rake in the dough, I guess.
> I can't go through MAC-level LE launches anymore lol






It's so not worth it, IMHO.  Too frenetic & crazy---makeup should be fun and purchasing it shouldn't be wrought with anxiety!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Thanks Medgal07!!! You and Vineetha have been a great help






I hope you get your goods soon!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got my shipping notice late on Friday and I received them on Saturday around noon. The address I saw is in London, do they have a warehouse in the US? I've noticed that all the companies take the money before the order is shipped, some of them don't even check if they have the product in stock and then they refund you.


   My experience is that there's an initial transaction when an order is placed, to assure one has the funds (like a hold) and the actual charge is not processed until the item ships.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got my shipping notice late on Friday and I received them on Saturday around noon. The address I saw is in London, do they have a warehouse in the US? I've noticed that all the companies take the money before the order is shipped, some of them don't even check if they have the product in stock and then they refund you.


  hi mkoparanova! They have a US warehouse  in New York I believe.  It has been my experience  here in the US, that companies  with hold the money while your transactions are being finalized. On the bank statements, it usually  says "pending" when a transaction hasn't finalized. They usually  don't take the cash officially  until the item has shipped.  Happy you got your things!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 27, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> That's weird! But thank you Vineetha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got my shipping notice late on Friday and I received them on Saturday around noon. The address I saw is in London, *do they have a warehouse in the US?* I've noticed that all the companies take the money before the order is shipped, some of them don't even check if they have the product in stock and then they refund you.


  They do! I think mine shipped from Valencia, CA!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz:


  :hug:


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My experience is that there's an initial transaction when an order is placed, to assure one has the funds (like a hold) and the actual charge is not processed until the item ships.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *YarahFlower*
> 
> ...







  I've never seen a pending transaction on my statements but now that I think about it, the money does decrease but the transaction doesn't appear in my statement until the package has been shipped. 
  I hope you get your things soon! I should've ordered Jean


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Bond Girl Swatch!! Just got it yesterday but I am already obsessed with the shade & the lippie!!!


How would you describe this shade? I googled it & the lip pics & swatches were kind of all over the map. Is it a rose mauve nude?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!!!!  I don't blame Nordies---it reflects poorly on them-----they've had to deal w/angry, disappointed MAC
> customers.  Enough is enough!  MAC needs to feel the sting of customers jumping ship and buying other brands,
> and their product sellers like Nordies taking a stand against their ridiculous business practices.








 You go Nordies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  My opinion to this person from Nordies Corporate was that EL nor MAC seems to care that this has been an on-going complaint from customers for quite awhile & neither has adjusted their business model according to the customer. He said that talking with me was in such good timing and it confirmed the issue that they, Nordies were in dialog with MAC about.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> How would you describe this shade? I googled it & the lip pics & swatches were kind of all over the map. Is it a rose mauve nude?


  Its more like a brownish berry shade!! Its really lovely in person!!
  Compared to some mauve and berry shades, its still really different!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 27, 2015)

I think Bond Girl is back up on the US site!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Its more like a brownish berry shade!! Its really lovely in person!! Compared to some mauve and berry shades, its still really different!!


 Thanks for posting this V! I'm going to wear private party toNight. I haven't touch that in ages


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 27, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Thanks for posting this V! I'm going to wear private party toNight. I haven't touch that in ages


  Yess!!! Me too!! I used to wear it all the time, then totally forgot about it until a few weeks back!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 27, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've never seen a pending transaction on my statements but now that I think about it, the money does decrease but the transaction doesn't appear in my statement until the package has been shipped.  I hope you get your things soon! I should've ordered Jean:sigh:


  Thank you hun! It should be here tomorrow! ...You have to order jean! oke:


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> hboy: [COLOR=0000FF]It's so not worth it, IMHO.  Too frenetic & crazy---makeup should be fun and purchasing it shouldn't be wrought with anxiety!!![/COLOR]


  Yup!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 27, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Thanks so much!


  Heeeeeeeere you go! (Any dryness on my lips is from having a brutal day at work and not getting enough water or lip balm throughout the day, not the lippies' fault.)

  Lost Cherry




  Walk of Shame




  Top: Walk of Shame
  Bottom: Lost Cherry


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Heeeeeeeere you go! (Any dryness on my lips is from having a brutal day at work and not getting enough water or lip balm throughout the day, not the lippies' fault.)
> 
> Lost Cherry
> 
> ...








 Thanks SO much for posting your lovely pics!!! I have Lost Cherry in my cart. I've been deciding all day on it.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks SO much for posting your lovely pics!!! I have Lost Cherry in my cart. I've been deciding all day on it.


  You're welcome! I hope the swatches helped. Lost Cherry is such a great way to do a bold lip in the spring or summer.


----------



## katred (Apr 27, 2015)

Sigh. Just found out today that the CT collection will only launch at two counters in Canada. I noticed that they got a fair number of negative comments about this on their social media, so I'm not the only one who's annoyed, but it doesn't look like I'll be able to see the products in person after all.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!!! Me too!! I used to wear it all the time, then totally forgot about it until a few weeks back!!






Your diagnosis is chronic  product overload.


----------



## novocainedreams (Apr 28, 2015)

OK I am really bummed, I wanted to get the matte lipstick in Glastonberry and now it doesn't seem to be on the US site anymore. Did they say if the matte lipsticks will be available anywhere else in the future. I know the site was just this month :-/


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 28, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> OK I am really bummed, I wanted to get the matte lipstick in Glastonberry and now it doesn't seem to be on the US site anymore. Did they say if the matte lipsticks will be available anywhere else in the future. I know the site was just this month :-/


  They will be back permanently this fall!! I was looking for Glastonberry last night and I didn't see it either :/


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm sorry for the long overdue swatches, here are Glastonberry and Love, Liberty Matte Revolution Lippies!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Beautiful colors!!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]Nice to be reminded of past makeup loves![/COLOR]  :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]Your diagnosis is chronic   product overload. [/COLOR]


 :lol: so no treatment :lmao:


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> so no treatment


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2015)

I just ordered Lost Cherry


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Lost Cherry :sigh:


  if I wore red lipstick often, i'd buy that one!!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful  wearing it


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> if I wore red lipstick often, i'd buy that one!!! I'm sure you'll look beautiful wearing it


  Aww, thank you hun! Thats so sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I LOVE reds, pink reds...all the pinks & all the reds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have such beautiful lips that red would look amazing on you.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, thank you hun! Thats so sweet of you :bouquet: [/B]I LOVE reds, pink reds...all the pinks & all the reds[/B] :haha:   You have such beautiful lips that red would look amazing on you.


  :haha: I'm the same way about makeup brushes! I need them all!!!!!!!!!  And thank you!! I wish I felt more comfortable  wearing reds, but I don't


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> OK I am really bummed, I wanted to get the matte lipstick in Glastonberry and now it doesn't seem to be on the US site anymore. Did they say if the matte lipsticks will be available anywhere else in the future. I know the site was just this month :-/


   Sorry you missed it this time.  I hope it surfaces elsewhere before you lose interest or find some other AVAILABLE _even more amazing_ lipstick.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

So pissed off right now...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>







  What is that?


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


Yikes, is this the cream eyeshadow?.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> so no treatment






​Wrong!  Take two CT mattes and call me in the morning


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF] What is that?[/COLOR]


 Norma Jean cream eyeshadow...or it was Norma Jean...RIP :crybaby:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

dstroyedangel said:


> Yikes, is this the cream eyeshadow?.....


 :crybaby: yes..


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered *Lost Cherry*


 Didn't that ship already sail Sis?



No do-overs on that one.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

My fingers got sliced up upon opening my package!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Norma Jean cream eyeshadow...or it was Norma Jean...RIP


   Oh my goodness---that's just bad!!!  I share in your grief



They had better have a clone to send you ASAP!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> My fingers got sliced up upon opening my package!


   OMG----I'd send these pics to CT CS pronto!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh my goodness---that's just bad!!!  I share in your grief[/COLOR]:crybaby:  [COLOR=0000FF]They had better have a clone to send you ASAP!!![/COLOR]


 they wanted pictures to prove my package really broke...I'm awaiting a response to the email I sent them with my cuts and the broken item! I'm ordering from another seller. Didn't like the vibe from the woman on the phone


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OMG----I'd send these pics to CT CS pronto![/COLOR]


 I did moments ago


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, thank you hun! Thats so sweet of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yes!  Yes we do!!!

​    Oh I totally agree---YarahFlower you do have the most beautiful lips!!!!  There's a red lippie out there just waiting to lay all over them!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


  omg Nooooooooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mail them with pics!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I did moments ago






I hope they respond swiftly and appropriately!


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Wrong!  Take two CT mattes and call me in the morning








 Done

  Edit: Stupid Autocorrect


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Yes!  Yes we do!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]​    Oh I totally agree---YarahFlower you do have the most beautiful lips!!!!  There's a red lippie out there just waiting to lay all over them!!![/COLOR]


  thanks luv! I needed that pick me up!!! Im convinced there is one out there just waiting for me to rescue it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Glastonberry and Love, Liberty Matte Revolution Lippies!


    They're both really pretty!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> omg Nooooooooo :whoa:  Mail them with pics!!!





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It that was CT's web site, I wrote them off a long time ago.  If I can't buy it elsewhere I just do without the item altogether![/COLOR]  :frenz:  [COLOR=0000FF]I hope they respond swiftly and appropriately![/COLOR]


 the rep said she would report back to me within the hour


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> thanks luv! I needed that pick me up!!! Im convinced there is one out there just waiting for me to rescue it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Done
> 
> Edit: Stupid Autocorrect


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Because you all are so awesome, I put my poor finger in danger just to get you a swatch of Norma Jean!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


 
  Gorgeous! Your selflessness knows no bounds! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But watch out for that Norma...she's a mean one and she'll cut you!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Gorgeous! Your selflessness knows no bounds!  *But watch out for that Norma...she's a mean one and she'll cut you!* :haha:


 :lol: she's a feisty one, that Norma! Wouldn't want to run up on her in a dark alley hboy:


----------



## mkoparanova (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

She didn't even ask me how I wanted to settle this matter! She just ASSUMED I wanted another item shipped out to me! WTH? I want a refund!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So I replied with...


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> She didn't even ask me how I wanted to settle this matter! She just ASSUMED I wanted another item shipped out to me! WTH? I want a refund!


  Wow they suck, if I were them I'd be really apologetic that you'd hurt yourself touching it and then politely ask for photos and then what they can do for you. No excuse for bad cs from these premium beauty brands!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>











 I'm so sorry that happened!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Didn't that ship already sail Sis?[/COLOR]:lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]No do-overs on that one.[/COLOR]


   Naughty lol


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The only reason I haven't ordered it is because I don't want anything else atm and I don't want to pay for shipping :lol:  :crybaby:


  Shipping costs are lame!!! These are multi million dollar companies!  They can afford to reduce shipping costs, or even make shipping free!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Gorgeous! Your selflessness knows no bounds!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Can I laugh at such a somber makeup moment


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Wow they suck, if I were them I'd be really apologetic that you'd hurt yourself touching it and then politely ask for photos and then what they can do for you. No excuse for bad cs from these premium beauty brands!


  IKR!!! She was even more monotone over the phone hboy: I'm quite disgusted :barf:   





elegant-one said:


> :shock: :nono:  I'm so sorry that happened! :support:


  Thank you Elegant-one  you're always so sweet!!! :hug:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Can I laugh at such a somber makeup moment


  YES! I DID! IT WAS FUNNY :lol:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> So pissed off right now...


 This is so sad but the swatches are


----------



## MissElle12 (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   They're both really pretty!!![/COLOR]


  I love them!! I always seem to gravitate towards colors like these. I think I'll wear Love Liberty out tonight!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes!  Yes we do!!!
> 
> ​    Oh I totally agree---YarahFlower you do have the most beautiful lips!!!!  There's a red lippie out there just waiting to lay all over them!!!








 Absolutely Sis


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> YES! I DID! IT WAS FUNNY


  I did laugh out loud


----------



## dstroyedangel (Apr 28, 2015)

.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> This is so sad but the swatches are


  This shade is gorgeous! That's what makes it even worse! Now I have to reorder, and wait for another package :sigh:  ...but I shall not be ordering from CT online!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> This shade is gorgeous! That's what makes it even worse! Now I have to reorder, and wait for another package :sigh:  ...but I shall not be ordering from CT online!


 Yeah they need an overhaul.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah they need an overhaul.


  Giiiiirrrrrrlllll, yes!!!! Im going to write a letter to their corporate office and then wash my hands of this situation...But right now, I'm going to settle on the best part of today! (w/ help from his daddy) My 7 yr. Old son made me rice Krispy treats because he saw that I was upset earlier  life is good! Praises to the Most High


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


 Wow---looks like liquid gold!  So pretty.  Glad you love us so much


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yeah they need an overhaul.


    I'm not sure they expected or prepared for the response & volume of traffic that they got on the site initially, and consequently, they've not yet recovered.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> The only reason I haven't ordered it is because I don't want anything else atm and I don't want to pay for shipping


   Good reasons Maggie!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Giiiiirrrrrrlllll, yes!!!! Im going to write a letter to their corporate office and then wash my hands of this situation...But right now, I'm going to settle on the best part of today! (w/ help from his daddy) My 7 yr. Old son made me rice Krispy treats because he saw that I was upset earlier  life is good! Praises to the Most High


 Love rice crispy cakes. Did you have peanut butter and chocolate on top?  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm not sure they expected or prepared for the response & volume of traffic that they got on the site initially, and consequently, they've not yet recovered.[/COLOR]


 It's the same issues since fall. Remember, I called their CS last time and she is literally eating a crispy apple while I'm talking to her. :sigh:


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Love rice crispy cakes. Did you have peanut butter and chocolate on top? It's the same issues since fall. Remember, *I called their CS last time and she is literally eating a crispy apple while I'm talking to her.* :sigh:


  Lmao!!! That's ratchet AF!!!! :lmao: who answers the phone eating while on the job?! Somebody needs to refresh their CS team!  And as for the Krispy Treats, they were  yummy! But I never thought to put chocolate on it  hmmmmmm...I'm allergic to peanut butter  wish I could have some. Everytime I eat it, I puff up like fluffy ---> :fluffy:


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Lmao!!! That's ratchet AF!!!! :lmao: who answers the phone eating while on the job?! Somebody needs to refresh their CS team!  And as for the Krispy Treats, they were  yummy! But I never thought to put chocolate on it  hmmmmmm...I'm allergic to peanut butter  wish I could have some. Everytime I eat it, I puff up like fluffy ---> :fluffy:


 Caramel is a nice substitute for peanut butter. Yum! Yeah she was eating. I called at 1030 eastern and boy I can hear her munching the Apple. Lol. I thought they have improved since. Oh well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> It's the same issues since fall. Remember, *I called their CS last time and she is literally eating a crispy apple while I'm talking to her.*









Oh lord I'm screaming right now


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> And as for the Krispy Treats, they were yummy! But I never thought to put chocolate on it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Not funny, but it's funny!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Caramel is a nice substitute for peanut butter. Yum! Yeah she was eating. I called at 1030 eastern and boy I can hear her munching the Apple. Lol. I thought they have improved since. Oh well.


  I LOVE caramel---squares covered in dark chocolate w/a teeny pinch of sea salt.  Yummy!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Not funny, but it's funny!!![/COLOR]


  I should post a pic of me puffed up...but for the sake of my dignity,  I won't :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> I should post a pic of me puffed up...but for the sake of my dignity, I won't


    That has to be terrifying too though!!!!


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I LOVE caramel---squares covered in dark chocolate w/a teeny pinch of sea salt.  Yummy!!![/COLOR]:yum:


 Yummy! Sea salt caramel is the best combo ever! Any food with it are simply delicious! Popcorn, gelato brownies etc...


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yummy! Sea salt caramel is the best combo ever! Any food with it are simply delicious! Popcorn, gelato brownies etc...


   Oh---caramel corn---warm---please before I die.


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That has to be terrifying too though!!!![/COLOR]


  Yea...I'll spare you my actual pics...but it looks something like this :lmao:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 28, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


>


    Laughing so hard I woke my dog!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Laughing so hard I woke my dog!!![/COLOR]:lol:


  HA!!!! THAT PIC IS HILARIOUS!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> HA!!!! THAT PIC IS HILARIOUS!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2015)

CT shipped the  Lost Cherry ls same day I ordered 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think both will be here by Friday.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> CT shipped the  Lost Cherry ls same day I ordered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  _THAT _is awesome!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> _THAT _is awesome!!!


  Shocking lol!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 29, 2015)

So...i just sent this song in an email reply to the rep that refused to assist me properly and respectfully, UNTIL I threatened to contact the CT corporate office to ring the alarm about the less than favorable service I was subjected to...  https://youtu.be/BvbjEovRIgA  Seriously, thee worst CS experience ever.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 29, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Seriously, thee worst CS experience ever.


   Sorry you had to go through that....what's wrong with people?  I listened to part of the song---too bad you couldn't insert CT in some of the lyrics but I think he'll get the 
   message.

 _ ET--Correct a typo_


----------



## Haven (Apr 30, 2015)

I received a gift box in the mail yesterday with all of the CT cream shadows inside. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Test driving Jean and Mona Lisa today.  So far I am impressed!  No creasing or fading yet.


----------



## charismafulltv (Apr 30, 2015)

Haven said:


> I received a gift box in the mail yesterday with all of the CT cream shadows inside. ompom:   Test driving Jean and Mona Lisa today.  So far I am impressed!  No creasing or fading yet.


 I'm getting jean ones it hits retailers


----------



## Shars (Apr 30, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Giiiiirrrrrrlllll, yes!!!! Im going to write a letter to their corporate office and then wash my hands of this situation...But right now, I'm going to settle on the best part of today! (w/ help from his daddy) *My 7 yr. Old son made me rice Krispy treats because he saw that I was upset earlier*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww, what a sweetheart! You guys are doing a good job with him!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2015)

Haven said:


> I received a gift box in the mail yesterday with all of the CT cream shadows inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think I really want Mona Lisa. Thanks


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> That is absolutely beautiful and looks very flattering on you. Hope you're able to grab it elsewhere with better CS.  Awww, what a sweetheart! You guys are doing a good job with him!


  you are too sweet!!! Thank you for those kind words


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Sorry you had to go through that....what's wrong with people?  I listened to part of the song---to bad you couldn't insert CT in some of the lyrics but I think he'll get the message.[/COLOR]


  Thanks Medgal07   ...and I did insert a line with the email :haha: "all that BS is for the birds..." :shock:


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

Haven said:


> I received a gift box in the mail yesterday with all of the CT cream shadows inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Looking forward to your final thoughts!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> Thanks Medgal07
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I love it!!!!!!


----------



## YarahFlower (Apr 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I love it!!!!!![/COLOR]


would have paid money to see the facial expression!


----------



## Ernie (Apr 30, 2015)

Ordered Jean and Mona Lisa and gulp, amazing Grace and Bond Girl(which reappeared)


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Ordered Jean and Mona Lisa and gulp, amazing Grace and Bond Girl(which reappeared)


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2015)

Amazing Grace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 It's such a beautiful soft vintage rose pink slight tad coral shade. LOVE it! VERY smooth.


----------



## GoddessLyric (May 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Amazing Grace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  BEAUTIFUL. Looks universal as well, anyone can wear it


----------



## Vineetha (May 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Amazing Grace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Loveeeeeeee the shade!!I am absolutely loving these mattes too!! The texture


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Loveeeeeeee the shade!!I am absolutely loving these mattes too!! The texture


  YES its sooooooooooo beautiful! I cannot stop looking at it. Best mattes EVER! I only wish that I had ordered more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I only have Lost Cherry coming.


----------



## DLuxJessica (May 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Amazing Grace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  LOVE!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That one's going on my list!


----------



## Haven (May 1, 2015)

Now the mattes have vanished from the US CT website.  Stupid makeup games indeed!

  On a happier note, both of the crème shadows that I wore yesterday lasted most of the day.  No creasing and only minimal fading after 13 hours (yes it was a long day for me).  Norma Jean lasted the best. Mona Lisa had some fading.

  Today I am wearing some of my new TF summer goodies again.  Love that collection!


----------



## charismafulltv (May 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> Now the mattes have vanished from the US CT website.  Stupid makeup games indeed!  On a happier note, both of the crème shadows that I wore yesterday lasted most of the day.  No creasing and only minimal fading after 13 hours (yes it was a long day for me).  Norma Jean lasted the best. Mona Lisa had some fading.  Today I am wearing some of my new TF summer goodies again.  Love that collection!


 Are the CT cream eyeshadow textures similar with TF?


----------



## MissElle12 (May 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> Now the mattes have vanished from the US CT website.  Stupid makeup games indeed!  On a happier note, both of the crème shadows that I wore yesterday lasted most of the day.  No creasing and only minimal fading after 13 hours (yes it was a long day for me).  Norma Jean lasted the best. Mona Lisa had some fading.  Today I am wearing some of my new TF summer goodies again.  Love that collection!


  I'm pretty sure they said upfront that it was a preview ahead of the official launch in September...?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 1, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> I'm pretty sure they said upfront that it was a preview ahead of the official launch in September...?


  Yeah they definitely did. I hate waiting until September, especially since they've been around in the UK awhile but whatever.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 1, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Are the CT cream eyeshadow textures similar with TF?


  IMO, they are very very similar, the CT ones are just a tiny bit denser. The ingredient lists are almost identical.


----------



## MissElle12 (May 1, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yeah they definitely did. I hate waiting until September, especially since they've been around in the UK awhile but whatever.


  Same here I was getting so impatient...they've been available in the UK since CT launched here in the US last year!!! I had to stalk Net a Porter UK for one of their free international shipping promos and I got my lippies that way.  It came by courier lightening fast and were $3 cheaper!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Amazing Grace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Does it remind you of a Nars Audacious shade? Angela, maybe?


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Does it remind you of a Nars Audacious shade? Angela, maybe?


  Nope, not even close. Honestly, I don't think I have anything this shade.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 1, 2015)

Swatched a few of the shadows but only bought Mona Lisa today. They were all very beautiful though! I may go back to the store and get Verushka next week.


----------



## katred (May 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Amazing Grace    It's such a beautiful soft vintage rose pink slight tad coral shade. LOVE it! VERY smooth.


  Oh my. That is just unbelievable. I must have!!!!


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2015)

Was at the CT counter today, I ended up buying Veruschka and Mona Lisa, still waiting on Jean and Marie Antoinette. And the matte l/s won't be until September, ridiculous. Also she has a gorgeous eyelash curler in a rose gold color, but it's being "reformulated", also for September. Can't wait to get  Amazing Grace and Bond Girl as well! Supposedly I'll have them by Thursday. I'm in NY, but there seems to be a problem with deliveries to Baltimore, anyone know about that? Mona Lisa on the left and Veruschka on the right.


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Amazing Grace    It's such a beautiful soft vintage rose pink slight tad coral shade. LOVE it! VERY smooth.


 So pretty! Enjoy it. :encore:


----------



## YarahFlower (May 1, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Was at the CT counter today, I ended up buying Veruschka and Mona Lisa, still waiting on Jean and Marie Antoinette. And the matte l/s won't be until September, ridiculous. Also she has a gorgeous eyelash curler in a rose gold color, but it's being "reformulated", also for September. Can't wait to get  Amazing Grace and Bond Girl as well! Supposedly I'll have them by Thursday. I'm in NY, but there seems to be a problem with deliveries to Baltimore, anyone know about that?


do you feel that Mona Lisa is similar to TF spice?


----------



## Ernie (May 1, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> do you feel that Mona Lisa is similar to TF spice?


 I don't have Spice, but from what I can see online, Spice looks more coppery than Mona Lisa, which is a true dark  brown shimmer. From color me loud blog: Spice


----------



## YarahFlower (May 1, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I don't have Spice, but from what I can see online, Spice looks more coppery than Mona Lisa, which is a true dark  brown shimmer. From color me loud blog: Spice


thank you for clearing that up


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Amazing Grace
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Absolutely beautiful Sis---such a great color for you!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Nope, not even close. Honestly, I don't think I have anything this shade.


  Ok. I'll look at it.  That means a lot coming from you because I am certain you every shade under the sun. lol.


----------



## Vandekamp (May 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I don't have Spice, but from what I can see online, Spice looks more coppery than Mona Lisa, which is a true dark  brown shimmer. From color me loud blog: Spice


  Nice.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Ok. I'll look at it. That means a lot coming from you because I am certain you every shade under the sun. lol.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Absolutely beautiful Sis---such a great color for you!!!!!








 Thanks Sis! I really love it on. It also leaves a beautiful stain that lasts all day


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Amazing Grace and Bond Girl as well! Supposedly I'll have them by Thursday. I'm in NY, but there seems to be a problem with deliveries to Baltimore, anyone know about that?


  That's Mona Lisa on the right? I thought it would be the one on the left.

  Lost Cherry should be delivered to me this morning.


----------



## Ernie (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's Mona Lisa on the right? I thought it would be the one on the left.  Lost Cherry should be delivered to me this morning.


 Sorry, I didn't specify, Mona Lisa on the left and Veruschka on the right .  Ooh, I didn't get Lost Cherry, maybe you can swatch that one! :encore:


----------



## xfarrax (May 2, 2015)

Love the look of verushka!! I bought cleopatra I quite like it so far it wore really well want to do a nice eye look with it hopefully this weekend and I will post it. Only wore it smudged in bottom lash line so far


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2015)

Here ya go - Lost Cherry - Such a Beautiful Pinked Red

































  Hate how the upload thing flips my pics


----------



## Vineetha (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Here ya go - Lost Cherry - Such a Beautiful Pinked Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> That's Mona Lisa on the right? I thought it would be the one on the left.
> 
> *Lost Cherry* should be delivered to me this morning.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Here ya go - Lost Cherry - Such a Beautiful Pinked Red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Looks yummy lol


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


>


    Our DNA made me go there!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's absolutely gorgeous Sis!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Our DNA made me go there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I know, I almost posted something earlier LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I know, I almost posted something earlier LOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shars (May 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Our DNA made me go there!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I also had a girlie snicker when I saw the name... "Lost Cherry". CT is a naughty girl.


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I also had a girlie snicker when I saw the name... "Lost Cherry". CT is a naughty girl.


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2015)

I wore Lost Cherry today with just the TF bronzer SO beautiful


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> I also had a girlie snicker when I saw the name... "Lost Cherry".* CT is a naughty girl.*






A naughty girl with a memory!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I wore Lost Cherry today with just the TF bronzer SO beautiful


   Lovely!!!!  Which bronzer?  You got both right???  I ordered the small version of Gold Dust because you were so smitten with it!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Lovely!!!!  Which bronzer?  You got both right???  I ordered the small version of Gold Dust because you were so smitten with it!!!


Yep,I got both & love both


----------



## Yazmin (May 4, 2015)

The cream shadows are now available at both Beautylish and Nordstrom. Nordstrom is 6% cash back with Mr. Rebates vs. 3% with Ebates.


----------



## starletta8 (May 4, 2015)

I wish I had a CT counter near me since I'm allergic to Tom Ford's cream shadows and everyone's making the comparison. I'm tempted to try, though.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I wish I had a CT counter near me since I'm allergic to Tom Ford's cream shadows and everyone's making the comparison. I'm tempted to try, though.


 I posted a picture of the ingredients here, it would help if you know what exactly you are allergic to. There are only a few differences though - mostly oils.


----------



## Yazmin (May 4, 2015)

Right now only Bette, Cleopatra, Jean, Marie Antoinette and Mona Lisa are at Nordstrom.


----------



## starletta8 (May 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I posted a picture of the ingredients here, it would help if you know what exactly you are allergic to. There are only a few differences though - mostly oils.


 
  I wish I knew. So far Tom Ford is the only one I've had issues with. Chanel, Dior, Make Up For Ever, Buxom, Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown, Sephora Collection, NARS... they're all ok.


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2015)

I need to know more about Mona Lisa eyeshadow. So Haven, if you read this, can you give me your color description of it Please?

  I did a search & I think some reversed the descriptions & it looked so different in the photos.


----------



## Vineetha (May 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to know more about Mona Lisa eyeshadow. So Haven, if you read this, can you give me your color description of it Please?
> 
> I did a search & I think some reversed the descriptions & it looked so different in the photos.


  This is what I could find!! hth!


Cleopatra – vibrant smoky peacock 	
Norma Jean – sparkling, shimmering gold pink champagne 	
Marie Antoinette -soft golden mink 	
Veruschka – mink khaki 	
Bette Davis Eyes – burnished chocolate 	
Mona Lisa – warm amber bronze


----------



## mkoparanova (May 4, 2015)

starletta8 said:


> I wish I knew. So far Tom Ford is the only one I've had issues with. Chanel, Dior, Make Up For Ever, Buxom, Laura Mercier, Bobbi Brown, Sephora Collection, NARS... they're all ok.


  Weird! I suppose the allergic reaction occurred more than once and it can't be from a badly stored eyeshadow or dirty brushes (at a counter)? I hope you can find out what it's causing it, so you can wear everything!


----------



## starletta8 (May 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Weird! I suppose the allergic reaction occurred more than once and it can't be from a badly stored eyeshadow or dirty brushes (at a counter)? I hope you can find out what it's causing it, so you can wear everything!


 
  It's obviously an ingredient, since I purchased it fresh and used my own clean brushes.


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This is what I could find!! hth!
> 
> 
> Cleopatra – vibrant smoky peacock
> ...


See, I think Bette & Mona are switched? lol


----------



## shellygrrl (May 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Right now only Bette, Cleopatra, Jean, Marie Antoinette and Mona Lisa are at Nordstrom.


  Veruschka is there now, too. :cheer:


----------



## delicatewhimsy (May 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> See, I think Bette & Mona are switched? lol


  Yup, they are. This is Mona Lisa


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


>


  Thanks SO much! Yep, I NEED  it - its so pretty!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep,I got both & love both


    Squeals!!!  Which do you like best?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


>


  Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The cream shadows are now available at both Beautylish and Nordstrom. Nordstrom is 6% cash back with Mr. Rebates vs. 3% with Ebates.


    Awesome!!!  Nordstrom Triple point start this week too don't they????


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Squeals!!!  Which do you like best?


  I love them both equally! Its great that they each give their own look.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I love them both equally! Its great that they each give their own look.


    I hope to try them this week.  Did you order the eye & cheek palette?


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I hope to try them this week.  Did you order the eye & cheek palette?


  No, I'm not sure that I  will get it.


----------



## charismafulltv (May 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> The cream shadows are now available at both Beautylish and Nordstrom. Nordstrom is 6% cash back with Mr. Rebates vs. 3% with Ebates.


 Yay!!! Thank u!


----------



## novocainedreams (May 4, 2015)

charismafulltv said:


> Yay!!! Thank u!


  Nordie's is also starting 3x points on wednesday if you have a Nordie's account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Might have to pick up one to try.


----------



## Yazmin (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > The cream shadows are now available at both Beautylish and Nordstrom. Nordstrom is 6% cash back with Mr. Rebates vs. 3% with Ebates.
> ...


  I saw that! But I decided to designate my personal points day as I was also grabbing a couple of Toledo lippies and I didn't want to risk those selling out. That, and I'm just a wee bit impatient...


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Of course that pops up after I already placed my order!
> 
> 
> I saw that! But I decided to designate my personal points day as I was also grabbing a couple of Toledo lippies and I didn't want to risk those selling out. That, and I'm just a wee bit impatient...


   Would you believe I FORGOT to designate a personal 3x point day, & I dropped a bundle


----------



## Prettypackages (May 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Need the olive one...   I'll take the first one... well all three...  

  I know I'm late, but I think these have to go on my list too...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Would you believe I FORGOT to designate a personal 3x point day, & I dropped a bundle


  call them and see if they can do it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 4, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> call them and see if they can do it.


   I thought about trying---what's the worse that can happen---they say NO---I'll live!!!


----------



## Haven (May 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I need to know more about Mona Lisa eyeshadow. So Haven, if you read this, can you give me your color description of it Please?
> 
> I did a search & I think some reversed the descriptions & it looked so different in the photos.


  It is a beautiful bronzy deep brown color. I will see if I can post pics later today.


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> It is a beautiful bronzy deep brown color. I will see if I can post pics later today.


  Thank you my dear


----------



## Vineetha (May 5, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Of course that pops up after I already placed my order!
> 
> 
> I saw that! But I decided to designate my personal points day as I was also grabbing a couple of Toledo lippies and I didn't want to risk those selling out. That, and I'm just a wee bit impatient...


    I called about my order from last week that will be delivered tomorrow, and  Nordies did allow me to designate that order as one of my 3 personal triple points days.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


 Very pretty but I feel like these have been done already-----by Tom Ford.


----------



## Vineetha (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty but I feel like these have been done already-----by Tom Ford.[/COLOR]:sigh:


 These two, Yes!! The above shades reminds me of Platinum and Illicit!! :nods: i am thinking of the khaki shade and the peacock ones!! The formula looks really close too except for some fruit extracts lol!!


----------



## Haven (May 5, 2015)

Left to right  TF naked bronze cream  Mona Lisa Bette Marie Antoinette


----------



## Haven (May 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> See, I think Bette & Mona are switched? lol


  Bette def looks more bronze. Mona makes me think of "burnished chocolate." I swatched both in the previous post.


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very pretty but I feel like these have been done already-----by Tom Ford.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Has she worked with a lot of companies? A couple of her products and packaging feel familiar. Like I get an EL vibe from the KISSING Lipstick packaging and I got a KA vibe from something else of hers... can't remember what it was.  But I have not been in the makeup game for long lol


----------



## Vineetha (May 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Has she worked with a lot of companies? A couple of her products and packaging feel familiar. Like I get an EL vibe from the KISSING Lipstick packaging and I got a KA vibe from something else of hers... can't remember what it was.  But I have not been in the makeup game for long lol


 Not sure about other brands but she collaborates often with TF!! She is supposed to have helped him with creating the line!!  A vogue write up from a while back!! http://www.vogue.com/869656/the-ford-face/ And the Rose Soleil collection (from her IG) https://instagram.com/p/1WHWq7jCfe/


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2015)

Haven said:


> Bette def looks more bronze. Mona makes me think of "burnished chocolate." I swatched both in the previous post.


  Thanks so much for the comparison swatches! I was thinking that ML would have been a bit more on the black brown side.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (May 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much for the comparison swatches! I was thinking that ML would have been a bit more on the black brown side.








  Her website describes it as a wisteria chocolate and I think that's pretty accurate. Other two are Norma Jean and Marie Antoinette


----------



## elegant-one (May 5, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Her website describes it as a wisteria chocolate and I think that's pretty accurate. Other two are Norma Jean and Marie Antoinette


  There it looks more like I thought it would. Thanks


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> These two, Yes!! The above shades reminds me of Platinum and Illicit!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Khaki & Peacock are pretty.  I'm wondering how close, if at all Peacock is to GA  Émeraude


----------



## Medgal07 (May 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/1WHWq7jCfe/


  Why did I look at that



---she loves the shimmering body oil---I haven't even opened mine.  I was holding out until tomorrow when my other duos arrive.
   I'm getting excited again----Glammy really like it a lot too.  Did you get it also Vee???


----------



## Yazmin (May 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Of course that pops up after I already placed my order!
> 
> 
> I saw that! But I decided to designate my personal points day as I was also grabbing a couple of Toledo lippies and I didn't want to risk those selling out. That, and I'm just a wee bit impatient...
> I called about my order from last week that will be delivered tomorrow, and  Nordies did allow me to designate that order as one of my 3 personal triple points days.


  Yay!


----------



## Vineetha (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Why did I look at that[/COLOR]:shock: [COLOR=0000FF]---she loves the shimmering body oil---I haven't even opened mine.  I was holding out until tomorrow when my other duos arrive.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm getting excited again----Glammy really like it a lot too.  Did you get it also Vee???[/COLOR]


 No Meddy!! I didn't get the body oil ........yet!! That and two other lippies are the only things I left behind!! :amused: !! Make sure you tell me you "hate" it


----------



## Vineetha (May 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha:  K[COLOR=0000FF]haki & Peacock are pretty.  I'm wondering how close, if at all Peacock is to GA  Émeraude[/COLOR]:sigh:


 Oh yeah!! :sigh: Those could be pretty close !! Hope we get some swatches soon!!!


----------



## mel33t (May 6, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Her website describes it as a wisteria chocolate and I think that's pretty accurate. Other two are Norma Jean and Marie Antoinette


  I think I'm going to go for Norma Jean and Mona Lisa.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No Meddy!! I didn't get the body oil ........yet!! That and two other lippies are the only things I left behind!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Meddy loves it!!!



​See my full review in the TF thread.  There, I did manage to contain my excitement



It's lovely.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I went ahead and ordered Veruschka----it looks olive green and I find greens like olive irresistible 



Although really beautiful, the others look like colors that I already
  have in either Tom Ford, Chanel and/or Armani.


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure about other brands but she collaborates often with TF!! She is supposed to have helped him with creating the line!!  A vogue write up from a while back!! http://www.vogue.com/869656/the-ford-face/ And the Rose Soleil collection (from her IG) https://instagram.com/p/1WHWq7jCfe/


  Oh!


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 7, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Her website describes it as a wisteria chocolate and I think that's pretty accurate. Other two are Norma Jean and Marie Antoinette


  So for a novice at these, these 3 from left to right are which ones?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

Winthrop44 said:


> So for a novice at these, these 3 from left to right are which ones?


  Norma Jean, Marie Antoinette, Mona Lisa.

  I'll probably buy Norma Jean and Mona Lisa today


----------



## Vineetha (May 7, 2015)

Some swatches of the cream shadows! http://brighterdarling.com/2015/04/09/meeting-charlotte-tilbury-womens-most-common-beauty-mistake/


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

I bought them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bette was too bronzey for me, I might get it in the summer, when I'm not so pale


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I bought them
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Yay!!  So you ended up with Norma Jean & Mona Lisa??  They're both really pretty!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So you ended up with Norma Jean & Mona Lisa??  They're both really pretty!


  Yes, they are beautiful! I'll post pictures tomorrow because it's dark now.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

Does anyone have  the *Golden Goddess *e/s palette and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 7, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/new-charlotte-tilbury-foundation/
  It sounds interesting!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 7, 2015)

Charlotte could do with a second foundation in her range, so this is good news!  Meanwhile, on the cream eyeshadows, I'm drawn to Veruschka. Which is a bit strange for me as I'm not drawn to khaki and olive greens. (I don't have any of those types of shades in my makeup stash.)


----------



## Medgal07 (May 7, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/new-charlotte-tilbury-foundation/
> It sounds interesting!


    Very interesting!!!  We love having options!!


----------



## sugarberry (May 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Very pretty but I feel like these have been done already-----by Tom Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  But the price is so much more attractive!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 8, 2015)

Was encouraged to come here and check out the new cream shadows. They're stunning! I don't know where to start!!


----------



## YarahFlower (May 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :shock:  Was encouraged to come here and check out the new cream shadows. They're stunning! I don't know where to start!!


  Start with all of them :lmao:


----------



## mkoparanova (May 8, 2015)

I'm wearing Norma Jean on my lids and Cleopatra on the lower lash line - they're amazing


----------



## Vineetha (May 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm wearing Norma Jean on my lids and Cleopatra on the lower lash line - they're amazing


  Yayy!! Does Norma Jean have a slight duochrome shift or is it just the lightings??? Thank you!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!! Does Norma Jean have a slight duochrome shift or is it just the lightings??? Thank you!


 I don't think there is a duochrome effect but it's so beautiful - it looks wet and a bit like foil!


----------



## Vineetha (May 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't think there is a duochrome effect but it's so beautiful - it looks wet and a bit like foil!


 Thank you!! In some swatches there seemed to be a slight pink tone to it!! Probably the lighting!! Agreed, it looks gorg!!


----------



## Haven (May 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much for the comparison swatches! I was thinking that ML would have been a bit more on the black brown side.


  The swatches that I posted were one pass. I like to use products like these for a wash of color. If a heavier hand is used to apply them, then the color will be deeper. I prefer a lighter application on my *ahem cough* older lids.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Was encouraged to come here and check out the new cream shadows. They're stunning! I don't know where to start!!
> I immediately fell in love w/Veruschka ---it arrives next week.  Between TF duos (I ordered them all) Armani Eye Tints, Chanel IDOs and this one CT, I'm good!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *YarahFlower*
> ...


    That's something Meddy would have said!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

Haven said:


> The swatches that I posted were one pass. I like to use products like these for a wash of color. If a heavier hand is used to apply them, then the color will be deeper. I prefer a lighter application *on my *ahem cough* older lids.*


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I'm wearing Norma Jean on my lids and Cleopatra on the lower lash line - they're amazing


  Oh I'll bet that looks awesome!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 8, 2015)

**falls into thread and bumps head** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 where am I? and how did I get here? **looks around for cream shadow swatches**


----------



## delicatewhimsy (May 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! In some swatches there seemed to be a slight pink tone to it!! Probably the lighting!! Agreed, it looks gorg!!


  I do think that there is a duo chrome effect on me. I'm very cool tones and it turned a pink/golden champagne on me. When first applied, it straight golden champagne but turn pinky once set


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 8, 2015)

Cleopatra and Marie Antoinette!! that's allllllllllll im here for!


----------



## Vineetha (May 8, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> I do think that there is a duo chrome effect on me. I'm very cool tones and it turned a pink/golden champagne on me. When first applied, it straight golden champagne but turn pinky once set


 Thank you!! I actually thought the pink tones in some lightings looked nice with the shade!! I am gonna go ahead and order it!!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (May 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! I actually thought the pink tones in some lightings looked nice with the shade!! I am gonna go ahead and order it!!


  You won't be sad that you did! I almost passed it up as every line with cream eyeshadow a has some type of champagne shade, but this one is super pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (May 8, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> Cleopatra and Marie Antoinette!! that's allllllllllll im here for!


 They're beauties!!!!!!  Especially Cleopatra!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They're beauties!!!!!!  Especially Cleopatra!!!


  Cleopatra is AMAZING on brown eyes! That's the one shade I have so far. Marie Antoinette will be next once my #LowBuy takes a hiatus.


----------



## Yazmin (May 9, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> laurennnxox said:
> 
> 
> > Was encouraged to come here and check out the new cream shadows. They're stunning! I don't know where to start!!
> ...


  Enablers! The lot of you!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 9, 2015)

Mona Lisa and Norma Jean:

















  And all of them except from Bette (maybe I should complete the family 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), L-R Veruschka, Marie Antoinette, Mona Lisa, Norma Jean and Cleopatra at the top: 


















  And last night's look (excuse my eyelashes, I've forgotten how to use the Dior Maximiser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 + it looks like it's not blended because I couldn't capture the matte brown eyeshadow very well)


----------



## Ernie (May 9, 2015)

Top to bottom, left to right: Marie Antoinette+Norma Jean


----------



## YarahFlower (May 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Mona Lisa and Norma Jean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  They look lovely on you    Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## YarahFlower (May 9, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Top to bottom, left to right: Marie Antoinette+Norma Jean


----------



## bunnypoet (May 9, 2015)

Mona Lisa is looking gorgie in the swatches. Need to add that to the list!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Cleopatra is AMAZING on brown eyes! That's the one shade I have so far. Marie Antoinette will be next once my #LowBuy takes a hiatus.


  I ordered one----and I'm done-----as beautiful as they are-------but I've recently OD'd on cream E/S.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Enablers! The lot of you!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 9, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Mona Lisa and Norma Jean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Great swatches and an amazing eye look that you've constructed.  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


>


 Beautiful


----------



## beautycool (May 10, 2015)

Will need to read and catch up on this thread


----------



## awickedshape (May 10, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/veruschka
  http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/norma-jean
  http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/mona-lisa
  http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/marie-antoinette
  http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/cleopatra
  http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/bette


  Edit
  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-cream-eyeshadows-reviews-photos-swatches#more-195791

  Bette is gorgeous.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/veruschka
> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/norma-jean
> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/mona-lisa
> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/marie-antoinette
> ...


  Interesting.

  Have any of you who have these had creasing problems like that? Just curious!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (May 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Have any of you who have these had creasing problems like that? Just curious!


  I was gonna ask the same question in here too lol


----------



## Prettypackages (May 10, 2015)

OMG you guys...  I went to play in these and I LOVE them.  I just love them.  It is like they blended themselves they are so smooth.   

Mona Lisa is not like TF Naked Bronze  (Just in case anyone needed more reassurance), but it did remind me of MAC's Eclair, and maybe Armani Senseo. (I need to pull up my swatches again, and I'm lazy right now LOL) 
  Cleopatra is similar to Armani Eye Tint Emeraude.  I think Emeraude is deeper, or my Cleopatra swatch wasn't very dark. 
  Jean is pretty.  the MUA told me it would be too light for me but I'm going to try it anyway.  You don't tell me what I can't wear.  Seriously...  
  Bette is so gorgoues.  The perfect gold..  I didn't get it b/c I always gravitate towards these shades and when I got home saw it was like Bobbi Brown's Burnished. HOWEVER, I wore Burnished on Saturday and it smelled like clay...  so guess who gets to go back and pick upt Bette!?!?!?!? 
  Marie Antoinette was a light champagne on me and gorgeous.  Kinda like Becca Opal for my eyes. 
  Veruschka was gorgeous.  It was like a slate, taupe, with a hint of green on me. I liked it but skipped it b/c I have Armani Eye tint in Green Iron.  They aren't exact dupes, but I decided to use the Green Iron for now.  
  So for now I got Cleopatra, and Marie Antoinette. I'm going back for Bette and Jean.   I might not ever get Mona Lisa since I have Mac's Eclair and Armani Senseo..  

  She did a great job with these. I didn't have any creasing, but I always use a base under everything. Even paint pots.  

  Oh and I compared these to colors like Rubenesque, and Indianwood, and they weren't similar to anything.  I should have compared them to Gold Copper and Rose Ashes in Armani.   I can always go back on Monday. ;-)


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG you guys...  I went to play in these and I LOVE them.  I just love them.  It is like they blended themselves they are so smooth.      Mona Lisa is not like TF Naked Bronze  (Just in case anyone needed more reassurance), but it did remind me of MAC's Eclair, and maybe Armani Senseo. (I need to pull up my swatches again, and I'm lazy right now LOL)  Cleopatra is similar to Armani Eye Tint Emeraude.  I think Emeraude is deeper, or my Cleopatra swatch wasn't very dark.  Jean is pretty.  the MUA told me it would be too light for me but I'm going to try it anyway.  You don't tell me what I can't wear.  Seriously...   Bette is so gorgoues.  The perfect gold..  I didn't get it b/c I always gravitate towards these shades and when I got home saw it was like Bobbi Brown's Burnished. HOWEVER, I wore Burnished on Saturday and it smelled like clay...  so guess who gets to go back and pick upt Bette!?!?!?!?  Marie Antoinette was a light champagne on me and gorgeous.  Kinda like Becca Opal for my eyes.  Veruschka was gorgeous.  It was like a slate, taupe, with a hint of green on me. I liked it but skipped it b/c I have Armani Eye tint in Green Iron.  They aren't exact dupes, but I decided to use the Green Iron for now.   So for now I got Cleopatra, and Marie Antoinette. I'm going back for Bette and Jean.   I might not ever get Mona Lisa since I have Mac's Eclair and Armani Senseo..    She did a great job with these. I didn't have any creasing, but I always use a base under everything. Even paint pots.    Oh and I compared these to colors like Rubenesque, and Indianwood, and they weren't similar to anything.  I should have compared them to Gold Copper and Rose Ashes in Armani.   I can always go back on Monday. ;-)


 :nanas: Enjoy them, they are wonderful!


----------



## Ernie (May 10, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Interesting.  Have any of you who have these had creasing problems like that? Just curious!


 Yes, if I don't use a primer. I've been using the Nars primer.


----------



## Shars (May 11, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG you guys...  I went to play in these and I LOVE them.  I just love them.  It is like they blended themselves they are so smooth.
> 
> Mona Lisa is not like TF Naked Bronze  (Just in case anyone needed more reassurance), but it did remind me of MAC's Eclair, and maybe Armani Senseo. (I need to pull up my swatches again, and I'm lazy right now LOL)
> Cleopatra is similar to Armani Eye Tint Emeraude.  I think Emeraude is deeper, or my Cleopatra swatch wasn't very dark.
> ...


  Yayyy!! I can feel your excitement. Bummer that Cleopatra is similar to Emeraude. I was hoping Cleopatra pulled more blue. I might still get it though LOL!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was going to ask the same thing. She did say that they creased but didn't get any worse. Sounds like how Maybelline colour tattoos sometimes wear on me with no primer.
> 
> Yayyy!! I can feel your excitement. Bummer that Cleopatra is similar to Emeraude. I was hoping Cleopatra pulled more blue. I might still get it though LOL!


  you know what, now that you said that, maybe that is why Emeraude is slightly different.  I took a pic of them next to each other.  I'll post it later.


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2015)

CT Bette and TF Spice   https://instagram.com/p/2lyRROCaam/


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/veruschka
> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/norma-jean
> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/mona-lisa
> http://www.temptalia.com/product/charlotte-tilbury-eyes-to-mesmerise-long-lasting-cream-eyeshadow/marie-antoinette
> ...


 Bette keeps poking me---I told her NO!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2lyRROCaam/


   CTB appears to have more gold than TFS


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> CTB appears to have more gold than TFS


 
  Bette is lovely lol and pushy


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/2lyRROCaam/


  Ughhh, why did I not get Spice? It's so beautiful!!


----------



## Vineetha (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ughhh, why did I not get Spice? It's so beautiful!!


 Naked bronze oke: :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> I was gonna ask the same question in here too lol


 Lauren & Kiki I'm wearing *Veruschka* (Olive Green), the only CT cream shadow that I own and happen to be wearing  day.  After I read both your posts I quickly 
   checked my eyes---happy to report no creasing, but I only used it as a main lid E/S.  The color is gorgeous and the product was easy to apply over my UDPP-Anti-Aging 
   formula. I have powder E/S in my creases and everything is intact and as it should be.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Bette is lovely lol and pushy


    I will slap her face------and then bring her home with me!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ughhh, why did I not get Spice? It's so beautiful!!
> Maybe it will pop up again at some point.  That's how I managed to snag it---Neiman's had it on line a couple of months ago.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...






w/Vee, Shars.  You need it!!!


----------



## awickedshape (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love both colors but my rationale for not getting Cleopatra i that this particular green is not one that I'll reach for often enough to justify having more than one ---for me,
> Emeraude will have to do.
> 
> I will slap her face------and then bring her home with me!


 
  How very Joan Crawford of you, Medgal!


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> * Maybe it will pop up again at some point. * That's how I managed to snag it---Neiman's had it on line a couple of months ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hopefully!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

I forgot to share my pic of  *Veruschka* (Olive Green):


----------



## mkoparanova (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> *I would get it, but I don't want that stupid shimmer shadow on top lol. *I have enough shadows like that to be spending an extra $20. Mr. Ford thinks he's slick.
> 
> Kiss me you fool!
> 
> ...


  I thought I'm the only one who feels this way! The cream eyeshadows are gorgeous but not £46 gorgeous!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I would get it, but I don't want that stupid shimmer shadow on top lol. I have enough shadows like that to be spending an extra $20. Mr. Ford thinks he's slick.
> 
> *Kiss me you fool! *
> 
> ...


   ...But do you have Mr Ford's glitter E/S????------------it's,  it's so sophisticated and chic---not gaudy or halloweenish


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I thought I'm the only one who feels this way! The cream eyeshadows are gorgeous but not £46 gorgeous!


  To me it just looks so gimmicky and unnecessary lol. Especially at that price! It was a good idea, but I can add a shadow from my own stash.


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ...But do you have Mr Ford's glitter E/S????------------it's,  it's so sophisticated and chic---not gaudy or halloweenish


  I don't have any of his but I have sooooo many others. I own as much eyeshadow as I do lipstick lol.


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Did the TF Spring 2015 cream eyeshadow have a name?


----------



## Prettypackages (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> *I would get it, but I don't want that stupid shimmer shadow on top lol. I have enough shadows like that to be spending an extra $20. Mr. Ford thinks he's slick.*
> 
> Kiss me you fool!
> 
> ...


  yeah he does..  well I fell for it LOL


----------



## Vineetha (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did the TF Spring 2015 cream eyeshadow have a name?


 Spring 2015!! Lol


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Spring 2015!! Lol


  And here I was telling myself "That can't be the name!" LOL!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did the TF *Spring 2015 *cream eyeshadow have a name?


   That *was* the name----someone fell asleep at the creative wheel.  They'll repromote it next year with a name & say it's brand new.



That's called creative genius!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> OMG you guys...  I went to play in these and I LOVE them.  I just love them.  It is like they blended themselves they are so smooth.
> 
> Mona Lisa is not like TF Naked Bronze  (Just in case anyone needed more reassurance), but it did remind me of MAC's Eclair, and maybe Armani Senseo. (I need to pull up my swatches again, and I'm lazy right now LOL)
> Cleopatra is similar to Armani Eye Tint Emeraude.  I think Emeraude is deeper, or my Cleopatra swatch wasn't very dark.
> ...


 Great haul Pretty!!!
   I may need to reconsider and introduce myself to Bette!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> I don't have any of his but I have sooooo many others. I own as much eyeshadow as I do lipstick lol.






Ditto----and yet we keep buying more.


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I find them creative and convenient---------and overpriced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Key word: Overpriced lol!
  I bought a whole set of multicoloured loose glitters last month. They're my new favourite toy lol


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Key word: Overpriced lol!
> I bought a whole set of multicoloured loose glitters last month. They're my new favourite toy lol


    TF is more like micro shimmer---which is why I don't mind it.  It's not so in-your-face but  then you'll turn to the side 
   and se a little glimmer and it's like, oh that's so pretty!!!


----------



## Shars (May 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> TF is more like micro shimmer---which is why I don't mind it.  It's not so in-your-face but  then you'll turn to the side
> and se a little glimmer and it's like, oh that's so pretty!!!


  That sounds really good. Sophisticated shimmer lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> That sounds really good. Sophisticated shimmer lol.


   You like that spin?  JKing-------it really is because an old gal like me can even wear it w/o looking like a Vegas clown.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDamx51lZ4 - Charlotte Tilbury shows Amal Clooney's wedding makeup. The eye look is with Marie Antoinette and Norma Jean and it's stunning


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 13, 2015)

I got my Nordie's order and I think I'm going to return Cleopatra. Not because its not stunning. I just think I want the Armani Eye Tint in 04 instead. I'm definitely going back for Bette. I need her in my life.


----------



## laurennnxox (May 13, 2015)

So, I'm relatively new to this thread so if there is a page I can go back to, please let me know! buuut, I was thinking about ordering film star bronze and glow. any thoughts on it?  i'm super lemming it, but I have no place to swatch it in person. Is it worth the $70?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I'm relatively new to this thread so if there is a page I can go back to, please let me know! buuut, I was thinking about ordering film star bronze and glow. any thoughts on it?  i'm super lemming it, but I have no place to swatch it in person. Is it worth the $70?


  I've swatched it a few times and it's very pretty but nothing that I don't already own. She's coming up with a cream version this summer, I'm more interested in that one.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> So, I'm relatively new to this thread so if there is a page I can go back to, please let me know! buuut, I was thinking about ordering film star bronze and glow. any thoughts on it?  i'm super lemming it, but I have no place to swatch it in person. Is it worth the $70?


    I have it Lauren.  It's nice but I don't reach for too often----not that there's anything wrong w/it or that I dislike anything about it------I just have so damn much makeup.  
   Now with my new Tom Ford bronzers and another new Guerlain bronzer.........
   OYE VEY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've swatched it a few times and it's very pretty but nothing that I don't already own. She's coming up with a cream version this summer, I'm more interested in that one.


  I detest cream highlighters---I have the Tom Ford Shade & Illuminate and I hate & never use the illuminate side.  I ALWAYs set the cream shade product with a powder bronzer (sometimes the shade portion of CT Film Star) but it adds a step to the process----setting the cream for fear the cream will slip/migrate.  In spite of that, I do love the shade portion of the TF S & I.  I wish they sold it separately  from the illuminator which is worthless to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDamx51lZ4 - Charlotte Tilbury shows Amal Clooney's wedding makeup. The eye look is with Marie Antoinette and Norma Jean and it's stunning


   OMG---that was just stunning.  I have the *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer but it breaks me out.  You can also apply it OVER your foundation and that's what I do to 
  avoid related skin eruptions.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got my Nordie's order and I think I'm going to return Cleopatra. Not because its not stunning. I just think I want the Armani Eye Tint in 04 instead. I'm definitely going back for Bette. I need her in my life.


  I love the Armani Eye Tints so much.  I was sold on the applicator---I hate using my fingers, and the color É*meraude* *#4* is AMAZING!!!!
​   Bette is soon pretty.  I'm on Saks and decided to look for her and Saks doesn't sell CT. *Has tantrum and storms off to order elsewhere!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---that was just stunning.  I have the *Wonderglow* Beauty Flash Primer but it breaks me out.  You can also apply it OVER your foundation and that's what I do to
> avoid related skin eruptions.


  I wanted to buy it but I got the Soleil tan de Chanel Sunkissed instead - it's gorgeous! 




  Does anyone have the Magic cream? I'm really tempted to buy it, I've tried it on my hand and it has made it incredibly soft but they don't have samples and I'm not sure if I want to spend that much money on something without being able to try it and with no chance to return it.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love the glow that the cream highlighters give! I rarely set them with powder.
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy it but I got the Soleil tan de Chanel Sunkissed instead - it's gorgeous!
> ...


   I just find cream highlighters fussy----they require a tad more time for me to apply.  I don't mind an all-over illuminator like CT wonder Glow and TF Fireside because 
   they can be mixed in with your foundation.  I have *SOLEIL TAN DE CHANEL* sitting in my Sax cart.  What better time for 16% cash back right!!!

   In that CT video that you shared, she seemed to use a ton of face products!  I don't like that much product on my face, especially in the summer, but  the look that 
   resulted was AMAZING!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I just find cream highlighters fussy----they require a tad more time for me to apply.  I don't mind an all-over illuminator like CT wonder Glow and TF Fireside because
> they can be mixed in with your foundation.  I have *SOLEIL TAN DE CHANEL* sitting in my Sax cart.  What better time for 16% cash back right!!!
> 
> In that CT video that you shared, she seemed to use a ton of face products!  I don't like that much product on my face, especially in the summer, but  the look that
> resulted was AMAZING!!!


  I always use moisturiser, foundation, concealer and powder and recently I mix my foundation with the Chanel iiluminator but I don't use them in such amounts! When I was watching this video today I was wondering if I'm doing it wrong - especially after seeing the amount of moisturiser she put on the model! The final look was absolutely gorgeous though.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I always use moisturiser, foundation, concealer and powder and recently I mix my foundation with the Chanel iiluminator but I don't use them in such amounts! When I was watching this video today I was wondering if I'm doing it wrong - especially after seeing *the amount of moisturiser she put on the model!* The final look was absolutely gorgeous though.






She nearly drowned the poor girl!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have it Lauren.  It's nice but I don't reach for too often----not that there's anything wrong w/it or that I dislike anything about it------I just have so damn much makeup.
> Now with my new Tom Ford bronzers and another new Guerlain bronzer.........
> OYE VEY!!!








 SAME Sis!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She nearly drowned the poor girl!!!!


  I was thinking the same darn thing!!!! I couldn't breath while I was watching it was so much stuff LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> SAME Sis!!!!






I was missing you Sis.   Thought about calling up (into action) the Nat'l Guard


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love the glow that the cream highlighters give! I rarely set them with powder.
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy it but I got the Soleil tan de Chanel Sunkissed instead - it's gorgeous!
> ...


  I REALLY want to try the Magic Cream too! I need some magic to happen on my face


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was thinking the same darn thing!!!! I couldn't breath while I was watching it was so much stuff LOL


   I was starting to think I'm not using enough
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


but if I put that much on my face I'd break out for sure!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was missing you Sis.   Thought about calling up (into action) the Nat'l Guard








 Aww, honey I was insane busy. But, I'll be here now


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I was starting to think I'm not using enough
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes! Me too. My skin doesn't like all that crap! It does so much better with very little on it. It loves just a sweep of Balls LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!! or Chanel & thats it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I REALLY want to try the Magic Cream too!* I need some magic to happen on my face*






 So not true!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yes! Me too. My skin doesn't like all that crap! It does so much better with very little on it. It loves just a *sweep of Balls *LOLOLOLOL!!!!!!! or Chanel & thats it!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, honey I was insane busy. But, I'll be here now


   Yay!!!!   I was worried that Sunday would be just too much for you----had you in my prayers!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!!   I was worried that Sunday would be just too much for you----had you in my prayers!!!!


  Aww, it kinda of was, but I am a good trooper ya know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My heart is incredibly touched that you felt that way me dear friend! The kids helped & hubs ordered me a necklace & took me to an art museum for the day to distract me. It was good.

  Seriously, you have no idea how much you telling me that makes me feel so GOOD!


----------



## elegant-one (May 13, 2015)

Oh, I ordered Mona Lisa es. I think I get it tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, it kinda of was, but I am a good trooper ya know
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Your family is so amazing and hubs gets the sensitivity award!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, I ordered Mona Lisa es. I think I get it tomorrow.


   Oh nice----I'm thinking about getting Bette.  Hard for me to turn down GOLD!!!!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDamx51lZ4 - Charlotte Tilbury shows Amal Clooney's wedding makeup. The eye look is with Marie Antoinette and Norma Jean and it's stunning :eyelove:


i need everything she used stunningggg


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was thinking the same darn thing!!!! I couldn't breath while I was watching it was so much stuff LOL


that is alot  I don't use half of half of all of that on my face  But in  the end she look stunning I'm picking up some of the items she used  The only thing i have already is the brush lol


----------



## allthingsglam (May 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, I ordered Mona Lisa es. I think I get it tomorrow.


 Yayyyy


Medgal07 said:


> :hug: [COLOR=0000FF]Your family is so amazing and hubs gets the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]sensitivity award!!!![/COLOR]


i agree so sweet


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 14, 2015)

I just realized that I have a $5 credit at Beautylish. So guess where Bette is coming from!


----------



## elegant-one (May 14, 2015)

Mona Lisa - very pretty muted slight plum bronze brown.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 15, 2015)

After watching that video, I figured out what I don't like about CT makeup, or the way she does it...  IT's the blush.  It is too much and overpowering.  IMO.


----------



## Rasbury (May 15, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've swatched it a few times and it's very pretty but nothing that I don't already own. She's coming up with a cream version this summer, I'm more interested in that one.


  Might wait for the cream version to come out to see reviews of that and then make a decision. Definitely don't need to spend on both!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2015)

Order Bette  Hope I loveeee


----------



## awickedshape (May 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Order Bette  Hope I loveeee


  You'll look fab!


----------



## xfarrax (May 16, 2015)

Loving Marie Antoinette wore it today was perfect  no creasing whatsoever I'm super impressed with these


----------



## allthingsglam (May 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> You'll look fab!


awwwww thanks awickedshape shape


xfarrax said:


> Loving Marie Antoinette wore it today was perfect  no creasing whatsoever I'm super impressed with these


i want this one  Happy to hear u loveeee it  May check out with it I had both Bette and Marie in my cart but checked out with Bette


----------



## ashievic (May 16, 2015)

I have ordered all 6 cream e/s today from BG. Go big or go home.....will post swatches hopefully by Wed. FedEx comes around 11 am here.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just realized that I have a $5 credit at Beautylish. So guess where Bette is coming from!


    Awesome Dilli!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


 I need Bette too Glammy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Loving Marie Antoinette wore it today was perfect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    That's good to hear------but then you look amazing in everything!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have ordered all 6 cream e/s today from BG. Go big or go home.....will post swatches hopefully by Wed. FedEx comes around 11 am here.


   I'm getting just one---too much of a good thing for me at least, equals more unused products.  I'm overwhelmed at this point. Looking forward to your swatches though.


----------



## ashievic (May 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have ordered all 6 cream e/s today from BG. Go big or go home.....will post swatches hopefully by Wed. FedEx comes around 11 am here.
> I'm getting just one---too much of a good thing for me at least, equals more unused products.  I'm overwhelmed at this point. Looking forward to your swatches though.


The children need to stay together.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The children need to stay together.







Well then anything for the children!!!!!


----------



## Ernie (May 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm getting just one---too much of a good thing for me at least, equals more unused products.  I'm overwhelmed at this point. Looking forward to your swatches though.[/COLOR]:frenz:


 Which one! I didn't get Bette or Cleopatra.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 16, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I didn't get Bette or Cleopatra.


  OK so two!  I want Bette.  I totally forgot about that I'd already purchased *Veruschka*.  That a really bad sign---and this is why I maintain a makeup inventory 
   document---just to keep up.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2015)

Ok, so I changed my mind.  I like Armani Eye Tint Emeraude better than Cleopatra.  They are both beautiful, but I don't like the blue in Cleopatra on me.  For some reason, I don't really care for blue eyeshadow. 
  I much prefer the golden green in Emeraude better.  
  Now Marie Antoinette! Gorgeous.  She is like the perfect nude,gold color on me.   I can't wait to get more. 
  Meddy, let me know how you like Verushka on.   I'm curious on how that color will actually look on.  Hopefully it won't be like TF Midnight Sea on me.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ok, so I changed my mind.  I like Armani Eye Tint Emeraude better than Cleopatra.  They are both beautiful, but I don't like the blue in Cleopatra on me.  For some reason, I don't really care for blue eyeshadow.
> I much prefer the golden green in Emeraude better.
> Now Marie Antoinette! Gorgeous.  She is like the perfect nude,gold color on me.   I can't wait to get more.
> Meddy, let me know how you like Verushka on.   I'm curious on how that color will actually look on. * Hopefully it won't be like TF Midnight Sea on me. *


  I don't have Midnight Sea but I have Spring 2015 - Veruschka is much lighter and with loads of gold shimmer. I believe I read somewhere that it looks muddy on you - I'm sorry if it was someone else. Anyway, I don't think that can happen with Veruschka because of the shimmer. It even looks like old gold on me under direct sunlight.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJVF4Iy19Sk
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBTreIt63W4
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSx3auc5160
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6S5I23a0AM
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qiBfTfag50
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfq_fext0RA

  The only difference between the videos is the shade of the eyeshadow but you can see them applied.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJVF4Iy19Sk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBTreIt63W4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSx3auc5160 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6S5I23a0AM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qiBfTfag50 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfq_fext0RA  The only difference between the videos is the shade of the eyeshadow but you can see them applied.


Thanks for posting I may have checked out with Marie  I wish I would have two days ago when I made my order  ️


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] OK so two!  I want Bette.  I totally forgot about that I'd already purchased *Veruschka*.  That a really bad sign---and this is why I maintain a makeup inventory[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   document---just to keep up.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]:thud: [/COLOR]


 Aha, it's happened to me too! :shock: I might get Bette, next time I go to BG.  Did you compare Olivine with Veruschka? Off to check that out. :encore:


----------



## beautycool (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJVF4Iy19Sk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DBTreIt63W4 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wSx3auc5160 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6S5I23a0AM https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qiBfTfag50 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfq_fext0RA  The only difference between the videos is the shade of the eyeshadow but you can see them applied.


  They all look great thank you for posting  Not sure which ones or one I would want if I was buying any though


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

beautycool said:


> Not sure which ones or one I would want if I was buying any though


  I've worn Jean almost every single day since I bought it!



  And a negative review of the beach sticks:
  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-beach-sticks-reviews-photos-swatches

  I was considering Moon beach.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I don't have Midnight Sea but I have Spring 2015 - Veruschka is much lighter and with loads of gold shimmer. I believe I read somewhere that it looks muddy on you - I'm sorry if it was someone else. Anyway, I don't think that can happen with Veruschka because of the shimmer. It even looks like old gold on me under direct sunlight.


  Ohhh I have to get it now.  But yes that was me in the TF thread, although it might have been user error.  I'm learning that less, even less than that is more...  these will last forever. LOL


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Ohhh I have to get it now.  But yes that was me in the TF thread, although it might have been user error.  I'm learning that less, even less than that is more...  these will last forever. LOL


 Less is definitely more with Spring 2015! Quick (and messy) swatches:


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPDamx51lZ4 - Charlotte Tilbury shows Amal Clooney's wedding makeup. The eye look is with Marie Antoinette and Norma Jean and it's stunning :eyelove:


 So pretty! Thanks.


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :lol: [COLOR=0000FF]She nearly drowned the poor girl!!!![/COLOR]





elegant-one said:


> I was thinking the same darn thing!!!! I couldn't breath while I was watching it was so much stuff LOL


 It's all about the sell. :shock:


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've worn Jean almost every single day since I bought it!    And a negative review of the beach sticks: http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-beach-sticks-reviews-photos-swatches  I was considering Moon beach.


 Personally I wasn't crazy about the beach sticks, I'm liking the new Chanel blush sticks, much smoother.


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I love the glow that the cream highlighters give! I rarely set them with powder.   I wanted to buy it but I got the Soleil tan de Chanel Sunkissed instead - it's gorgeous!      Does anyone have the Magic cream? I'm really tempted to buy it, I've tried it on my hand and it has made it incredibly soft but they don't have samples and I'm not sure if I want to spend that much money on something without being able to try it and with no chance to return it.


 I have the Magic cream and love it, but only at night, and I'm older. :shock:


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I REALLY want to try the Magic Cream too! I need some magic to happen on my face :sigh:


 You look fabulous, no worries!  But.....the Magic Cream is nice, I only use it at night, it's pretty moisturizing, and I don't use as much as she did in that video.  It has a pleasant scent, reminds me a bit of an old fashioned cream.  :encore:


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> But.....the Magic Cream is nice, I only use it at night, it's pretty moisturizing, and *I don't use as much as she did in that video*. It has a pleasant scent, reminds me a bit of an old fashioned cream.


  Does anyone do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing your thoughts, I definitely won't buy it without a sample.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've worn Jean almost every single day since I bought it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I think its her skin as she finds almost everything to be drying.

  I have Moon Beach & Formentera & LOVE both. They were not dry on me. I don't care for them as well on the lips. I'm going to get the pink one next.


----------



## elegant-one (May 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> But.....the Magic Cream is nice, I only use it at night, it's pretty moisturizing, and I don't use as much as she did in that video. It has a pleasant scent, reminds me a bit of an old fashioned cream.











thanks my dear friend!

  Ok, thats good to know. I always worry about anything that creamy breaking my skin out.


----------



## ashievic (May 17, 2015)

Please consider forming your own opinion on a product. This blogger to me, has lots of issues with many products. As in same problems, too drying, blah, blah....


----------



## ashievic (May 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Ernie said:
> 
> 
> > But.....the Magic Cream is nice, I only use it at night, it's pretty moisturizing, and I don't use as much as she did in that video. It has a pleasant scent, reminds me a bit of an old fashioned cream.
> ...


  When I watch CT videos I feel like I am watching a infomercial in the middle of the night. I think she uses a spatula to apply some of her stuff. Super heavy on the blush, I would ran the other way if she was going to do my makeup. Great products, to me poor presentation and application.


----------



## Ernie (May 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> When I watch CT videos I feel like I am watching a infomercial in the middle of the night. I think she uses a spatula to apply some of her stuff. Super heavy on the blush, I would ran the other way if she was going to do my makeup. Great products, to me poor presentation and application.


 I agree, I don't need to be sold on her products, I like them already. If there were more samples I probably would buy more.


----------



## mkoparanova (May 17, 2015)

I loove the looks she does on the models but if she puts so much moisturiser, foundation, blush, concealer and powder on me, I'll look horrific in maybe 30 min. 

  I'll wait for the counter in Harrods (UK ladies - July 1st!) and I'll book an appointment, so I can try as many products as possible. They have a mini counter with some skincare atm and I met the first very nice, polite and competent CT SA there last week!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 17, 2015)

I loveeee the looks she does on the models  But I myself would use half of the products I can skip a lot of steps


----------



## Prettypackages (May 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Very pretty!  Thank you!


----------



## laurennnxox (May 17, 2015)

Finally got around to watching the Amal Wedding Makeup video. The client is beauuuuuuuuutiful, but (I know I'm late to the party) but SO MANY PRODUCTS! And not just a dab of them, she put globs and globs on.

  I choked a little when she just slathered the mask all over her mouth. I don't think I'd be able to do that. I totally feel like I'm getting a sales pitch, though... "most finely milled powder in the WORLD." and all the hype words. It's too much word fluff.

  I'd look like an oily meltdown if she did that on my face though.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 17, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Did you compare Olivine with Veruschka? Off to check that out.


     They are different---the texture sees to that.  Olivine is a real chameleon and can look so different depending on what you pair it with.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (May 18, 2015)

Tried the eyes to mesmerise eyeshadow pots at a counter last week, they are so beautiful! Sadly they did crease on me so I won't be buying but I'm jealous of all you lovely ladies who'll get to enjoy them fuss free! I'd smeared the Magic cream on the back of my hand to test, wasn't so keen on the smell but it made my skin super soft and actually cleared up a dry patch I had - I should have asked if they had any samples!


----------



## glowingface (May 18, 2015)

Hi... I have a question regarding the blush in shade First Love. Will it show on NC40 skin tone? Thank you.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-the-dolce-vita-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches#more-196382


----------



## elegant-one (May 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-the-dolce-vita-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches#more-196382


  LOL I don't know if I want to read her review because I LOVE dolce vita!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I think its her skin as she finds almost everything to be drying.


  Christine tends to find a lot of marketed-as-multi-purpose products drying, particularly on the lips.  





elegant-one said:


> LOL I don't know if I want to read her review because I LOVE dolce vita!


  She liked it!


----------



## katred (May 19, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> Christine tends to find a lot of marketed-as-multi-purpose products drying, particularly on the lips. She liked it!


  It's funny, because I have the same issue with multi-purpose products. They're always hard on my lips. Must be something in our skin.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> I'd smeared the Magic cream on the back of my hand to test, wasn't so keen on the smell but it made my skin super soft and actually cleared up a dry patch I had - I should have asked if they had any samples!


   All very good to know---THANKS!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-the-dolce-vita-eyeshadow-quad-review-photos-swatches#more-196382


   I love those colors together!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Finally got around to watching the Amal Wedding Makeup video. The client is beauuuuuuuuutiful, but (I know I'm late to the party) but SO MANY PRODUCTS! And not just a dab of them, she put globs and globs on.
> 
> I choked a little when she just slathered the mask all over her mouth. I don't think I'd be able to do that. I totally feel like I'm getting a sales pitch, though... "most finely milled powder in the WORLD." and all the hype words. It's too much word fluff.
> 
> I'd look like an oily meltdown if she did that on my face though.


   OMG---we thought  the same thing----that poor girl was 'makeup-boarded'.....the equivalent of water-boarding


----------



## ashievic (May 20, 2015)

Received notice from BG the children are on their way. They should be here on Thursday. Will post swatches once they arrive.


----------



## katred (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  OMG---we thought  the same thing----that poor girl was 'makeup-boarded'.....the equivalent of water-boarding [/COLOR]:shock:


  OMG... Makeupboarding! I cannot stop laughing...


----------



## elegant-one (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OMG---we thought  the same thing----that poor girl was 'makeup-boarded'.....the equivalent of water-boarding


----------



## Vineetha (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  OMG---we thought  the same thing----that poor girl was 'makeup-boarded'.....the equivalent of water-boarding [/COLOR]:shock:


----------



## awickedshape (May 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I love those colors together!!!


 
  It looks great


----------



## mkoparanova (May 21, 2015)

I saw a 15% discount and I ordered 4 lipsticks and a blush 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Nude Kate, Penelope pink, Very Victoria, Lost cherry and First love.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw a 15% discount and I ordered 4 lipsticks and a blush :lol:  Nude Kate, Penelope pink, Very Victoria, Lost cherry and First love.


on charlotte tilbury website


----------



## mkoparanova (May 21, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> on charlotte tilbury website


  No, on a UK retailer, I don't think they deliver internationally :/


----------



## allthingsglam (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> No, on a UK retailer, I don't think they deliver internationally :/


thanks


----------



## ashievic (May 21, 2015)

All the kiddies have arrived. Will swatch tomorrow. Too much intel in one day for me to process. Betty is quite lovely. Mona could be passed on if you already TF, $hit can't remember which one.....will have brain working tomorrow. Also if you own the Armani eye tint in the deep green, Cleo is a real close dupe. Very creamy, lovely product.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw a 15% discount and I ordered 4 lipsticks and a blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Great haul!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> All the kiddies have arrived. Will swatch tomorrow. Too much intel in one day for me to process. Betty is quite lovely. Mona could be passed on if you already TF, $hit can't remember which one.....will have brain working tomorrow. Also if you own* the Armani eye tint in the deep green,* Cleo is a real close dupe. Very creamy, lovely product.


    That would be Émeraude #4.  I was thinking that about Cleo but it sure is pretty!!  I think I need Bette!!!  I have a weakness for gold-toned eye shadow.


----------



## ashievic (May 21, 2015)

Played quickly with all of them. Compared to TF, they are not as good. They do not have the hidden gems as TF has. As is hidden sparkles and depth of other colors. What you see is pretty much what you get. Very creamy, but just not what I expected. Norma Jean is to me is the best. I am thinking this need to go back Ms. T.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 22, 2015)

my goodies   Bette creme shadow  Marie creme shadow  Eyeshadow brush  Bronzer brush   The creme shadows look sooooo pretty can't wait to try


----------



## mkoparanova (May 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Enjoy!! I can't wait to hear what you think about the brushes! They look so pretty!


----------



## allthingsglam (May 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Enjoy!! I can't wait to hear what you think about the brushes! They look so pretty!


Thanks so much mkoparanova  I will let u know about the brushes for sure  I'm going to wash them up  I can't wait to use everything


----------



## sparklyvodka (May 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I saw a 15% discount and I ordered 4 lipsticks and a blush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm in the UK too. Could you tell me where has the discount please?


----------



## mkoparanova (May 22, 2015)

sparklyvodka said:


> I'm in the UK too. Could you tell me where has the discount please?


  Oh it was only for yesterday in Harvey Nichols :/


----------



## sparklyvodka (May 22, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh it was only for yesterday in Harvey Nichols :/


  ah okay, thanks anyway. i'm just trying to justify buying jean & amazing grace when i've already made one CT order this month!


----------



## mkoparanova (May 22, 2015)

sparklyvodka said:


> ah okay, thanks anyway. i'm just trying to justify buying jean & amazing grace when i've already made one CT order this month!


  Jean is gorgeous! It's the perfect everyday eyeshadow for me. If I could choose only one of the cream eyeshadows, that would be it!


----------



## ashievic (May 22, 2015)

I posted swatches of all of the cream shadows under Tom Ford, since I compared them to TF and Chanel. To apply I have found the Chanel brush #19 eyeshadow blending brush works the best. Again, dab, then just a few spots about the size of pin heads across your eye, and blend like crazy. Cleo is weird. Not teal on me, more emerald green. Much creamier then TF


----------



## elegant-one (May 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


  Those brushes look amazing! I want to know what you think of them when you get a chance to try them out. Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 22, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


>


    Awesome CT haul Glammy. I hope you love everything.  Bette is on my list!!!!!  Can't wait to hear what you think of both the e/s and the brushes!!!


----------



## Yazmin (May 23, 2015)

I got my Bette, Marie Antoinette and Mona Lisa on Thursday. Right off the bat I think Mona Lisa will be my favorite. I'm going to test these with and without primer to see how they hold up against my oily upper lids/creases.


----------



## ashievic (May 23, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I got my Bette, Marie Antoinette and Mona Lisa on Thursday. Right off the bat I think Mona Lisa will be my favorite. I'm going to test these with and without primer to see how they hold up against my oily upper lids/creases.


Yesterday I wore these. Very creamy, blends well. I have normal skin and a primer on the eye lids would have been a huge help.


----------



## ashievic (May 24, 2015)

Mama with Norma Jean all over, with Mona for depth. No creasing issues, even when it got hot yesterday.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (May 25, 2015)

God, y'all look so good with your CT products on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm super excited for Friday when a friend and I will order our very first CT products on netaporter.com since it's impossible to get your hands on them here in Germany. Her videos make me want to buy everything but I'd have to win the lottery first. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  So, I decided on getting the foundation, Pillow Talk, the bronzing and highlighting duo, the mascara, the cream eyeshadows Jean and Marie Antoinette, and the clay mask. A bit undecided on the mask, though, 'cause 53€ is a hell of a price for a mask.
  Has anyone of you used it? What do you think of it?


----------



## Medgal07 (May 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I got my Bette, Marie Antoinette and Mona Lisa on Thursday. Right off the bat I think Mona Lisa will be my favorite. I'm going to test these with and without primer to see how they hold up against my oily upper lids/creases.


   I NEED Bette, and Bette NEEDS me


----------



## awickedshape (May 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I NEED Bette, and Bette NEEDS me[/COLOR]


  Yes lol


----------



## allthingsglam (May 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Those brushes look amazing! I want to know what you think of them when you get a chance to try them out. Enjoy!


 Awwwww thanks elegant I will for sure let u know I used the eyeshadow brush  It's super soft and I loveeeee it after I use the bronzer brush I will post about it 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Awesome CT haul Glammy. I hope you love everything.  Bette is on my list!!!!!  Can't wait to hear what you think of both the e/s and the brushes!!![/COLOR]awwwww thanks medgal Loveeeee Bette  U need


----------



## allthingsglam (May 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I NEED Bette, and Bette NEEDS me[/COLOR]


So true


----------



## ashievic (May 25, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I got my Bette, Marie Antoinette and Mona Lisa on Thursday. Right off the bat I think Mona Lisa will be my favorite. I'm going to test these with and without primer to see how they hold up against my oily upper lids/creases.
> I NEED Bette, and Bette NEEDS me


Yes, Bette needs you!!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (May 25, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> God, y'all look so good with your CT products on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice list! Pillow Talk is my holy grail lip liner. I have a huge stash of liners, but this is the one I reach for the most lately. I also have and love the bronzing and highlighting duo (the powder version). I like that it's not easy to overdo with this product. Marie Antoinette is the cream eye shadow I just received. Very flattering bronze-gold shade. Make sure to wear an eyeshadow primer (Urban Decay, Nars, etc.) underneath it to avoid creasing.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, Bette needs you!!!!


    I love the way you guys support my whims


----------



## ashievic (May 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, Bette needs you!!!!
> I love the way you guys support my whims


  We are here for you!!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (May 26, 2015)

How are they holding up without primer? I'd never think of doing that.  I had to do it Sunday night b/c I forgot my primer.  They did better than I thought.


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> We are here for you!!!!!






Thank you



I appreciate you all!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (May 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> How are they holding up without primer? I'd never think of doing that.  I had to do it Sunday night b/c I forgot my primer.  They did better than I thought.


    I always use primer---the one for old people



Good to know they'll hold up well if for some reason I do forget!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (May 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I always use primer--*-the one for old people*








 no one is old here...........
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It must hold everything UP ...LOL


----------



## Shars (May 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I always use primer---*the one for old people*
> 
> 
> 
> Good to know they'll hold up well if for some reason I do forget!!!!


  Old, Shmold! We know you're over there drinking from that fountain of youth from your crystal wine glasses, sitting in your hammock, Abbie in tow! lol


----------



## Ingenue (May 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> no one is old here...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did this make me SNORT!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I miss you Ladies so much. I must come back more often. I'll need to read back.. did anyone get those cream shadows? Why do I feel like they are too little too late. The Tom Ford versions are EVERYTHING for this Summer. I've been using them everyday. Summer Brides do not mess around. I completely skipped on Charlotte's version.


----------



## ashievic (May 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> no one is old here...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I got them all. Nothing like TF. Vary creamy, softer, easy to blend. I use a fluff blending brush to get product on. Norma Jean is a great base. I have had no issues with creasing.


----------



## elegant-one (May 29, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Why did this make me SNORT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...














 Hey pretty lady - I've missed you & your input here SOOO much!!!

  The TF cream shadows are THE best hands down. I only got the CT Mona Lisa & I love it.


----------



## Prettypackages (May 29, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Why did this make me SNORT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hey lady, miss you around here too. 

  I got both, and love them both.


----------



## allthingsglam (May 29, 2015)

Loveeeee Bette so much  Marie is pretty but I could have only ordered Bette begin as I wanted Marie to look like what Bette looks like on me lol I do think Tf creme shadows are better only because they need no primer and most of the time I skip this step I think I'm done with the creme shadows  they are beautiful just wish they were more like the Tf ones    The bronzer brush  This brush works well and bronze beautiful I can't say anything bad about that part  It's soft but not as soft as I'm used to  And that's where me and this brush bump heads lol  I love a brush that's soft but still does the job The brush is beautiful to look at and works amazing but I would not recommend it because it's just not soft I understand bronzer brushes should be a little stiff but  Sad for a $85 dollar brush   The eyeshadow brush  It's pure love soft from the first moment I used it  Can be used with creme and powder shadow it's a great brush loveeee it   The powder brush  My first ct brush this brush is amazing my fave I use it for all over powder  To highlight  To contour  And it's soft  I can't say a bad thing about it and at $50 it does all that I highly recommend it


----------



## mkoparanova (May 30, 2015)

I got my order yesterday - I love everything!! Nude Kate and Penelope pink are very similar, I'm not sure if I need both but I like them! I'm happy I ordered Lost cherry! I don't usually wear a bold lip but I can see myself wearing this in the summer! It reminds me a bit of Burmese kiss but it's less intense.


----------



## khhmakeup (May 30, 2015)

Canadians, where do you prefer to purchase your Charlotte Tilbury? I know it's coming to Holts in June (in Vancouver I see, wishing it was Toronto!!!!) but her website is super finicky and constantly asks for a username and password. I know Nordstroms ships to Canada and Beautylish, which is your choice?


----------



## coffeewithcream (May 31, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> Canadians, where do you prefer to purchase your Charlotte Tilbury? I know it's coming to Holts in June (in Vancouver I see, wishing it was Toronto!!!!) but her website is super finicky and constantly asks for a username and password. I know Nordstroms ships to Canada and Beautylish, which is your choice?


The line will be in Toronto Holt Renfrew Bloor St. as of June 1 (only five items); the full counter goes in (I think) on the 16th. Wanted to add that I bought all the cream shadows except Cleopatra this weekend in the US and LOVE these. They go on beautifully with fingers, blend like a dream and on me (with no primer) wear fantastically with no creasing and only minimal fading. Also a big thumbs up to the shadow crayons. I did fast, very pretty eyes in minutes using these and prefer the creams to the Ford ones I have. I find they just blend better. And of course, they aren't such a PITA to get. I'm so over the whole limited edition thing.


----------



## katred (May 31, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> The line will be in Toronto Holt Renfrew Bloor St. as of June 1 (only five items); the full counter goes in (I think) on the 16th. Wanted to add that I bought all the cream shadows except Cleopatra this weekend in the US and LOVE these. They go on beautifully with fingers, blend like a dream and on me (with no primer) wear fantastically with no creasing and only minimal fading. Also a big thumbs up to the shadow crayons. I did fast, very pretty eyes in minutes using these and prefer the creams to the Ford ones I have. I find they just blend better. And of course, they aren't such a PITA to get. I'm so over the whole limited edition thing.


  Thanks for the info. I'm in Montreal so it does me no good. I'll have to order on line. I believe Holts said on IG that the line was only going to be at the Bloor location. I cannot imagine why brands continue to make these sorts of deals with them.   I'm nervous chiefly because sometimes when HR secures a brand, other places will stop shipping them to canada (like Burberry and Tom Ford), even if Holts only carries them at one or two counters.


----------



## khhmakeup (Jun 1, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm nervous chiefly because sometimes when HR secures a brand, other places will stop shipping them to canada (like Burberry and Tom Ford), even if Holts only carries them at one or two counters.


  Katred, I've been stalking the Holts career page and they're hiring for Vancouver (I didn't see Bloor which is why I assumed it was only going to Vancouver) so maybe there's hope they can bring it to Montreal. I called Bloor this morning and they didn't seem to have any idea about it so they were going to call me back.


----------



## khhmakeup (Jun 1, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> The line will be in Toronto Holt Renfrew Bloor St. as of June 1 (only five items); the full counter goes in (I think) on the 16th. Wanted to add that I bought all the cream shadows except Cleopatra this weekend in the US and LOVE these. They go on beautifully with fingers, blend like a dream and on me (with no primer) wear fantastically with no creasing and only minimal fading. Also a big thumbs up to the shadow crayons. I did fast, very pretty eyes in minutes using these and prefer the creams to the Ford ones I have. I find they just blend better. And of course, they aren't such a PITA to get. I'm so over the whole limited edition thing.


  Thank you for this! I know where my money will be going this June....


----------



## katred (Jun 1, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> Katred, I've been stalking the Holts career page and they're hiring for Vancouver (I didn't see Bloor which is why I assumed it was only going to Vancouver) so maybe there's hope they can bring it to Montreal. I called Bloor this morning and they didn't seem to have any idea about it so they were going to call me back.


  Thanks very much for this info! I'm glad that they're at least giving the line a chance by launching at more than one counter. I won't hold my breath for Montreal, because we haven't received a new line here since the original Tom Ford launch (the lipsticks in the white and gold packaging) and we currently have about two-thirds of the standard lipsticks and maybe half the semi-sheer ones. I realise that it's cramped there- I can't imagine where they'd put a new counter without kicking someone out. (Although honestly, I think that they could replace widely available brands like Clinique and Lancome with ones that are exclusive to them.) I can at least live through everyone else's swatches and hopefully order on line.


----------



## Alysse011 (Jun 1, 2015)

Y'all were so on point about the cream eyeshadows. I just went by Nordie's to buy a mascara and had a play with the new shadows...walked away with Marie Antoinette (and plans to go for Bette then Mona Lisa next!)


----------



## khhmakeup (Jun 1, 2015)

katred said:


> Thanks very much for this info! I'm glad that they're at least giving the line a chance by launching at more than one counter. I won't hold my breath for Montreal, because we haven't received a new line here since the original Tom Ford launch (the lipsticks in the white and gold packaging) and we currently have about two-thirds of the standard lipsticks and maybe half the semi-sheer ones. I realise that it's cramped there- I can't imagine where they'd put a new counter without kicking someone out. (Although honestly, I think that they could replace widely available brands like Clinique and Lancome with ones that are exclusive to them.) I can at least live through everyone else's swatches and hopefully order on line.


  Couldn't you order from Bloor street? I know they used to ship Tom Ford from Toronto to Ottawa for me when I lived there and they didn't charge shipping costs either! 

  Holts finally called me back this afternoon, apparently Charlotte Tilbury isn't coming out until the middle of June, not today, and she has been very hush hush about the exact release date because they want to have a large soiree before releasing. Who knows, the guy on the phone could have just been telling me lies, I may venture down there to scout the store out in the coming days just in case.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 2, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 



Mona Lisa - very pretty muted slight plum bronze brown.



















  Gorgeous!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 2, 2015)

For all the Canadians, I'm on the mailing list for Charlotte Tilbury's website and I just got an email that the Canadian site is up, free shipping for the month of June as well.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 2, 2015)

I used Veruschka on my lids, highlighted with Guerlian White Sand, then took the glitter from Tom Ford Sahara Haze and pressed over Veruschka. It looks good!!!!


----------



## coffeewithcream (Jun 2, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm nervous chiefly because sometimes when HR secures a brand, other places will stop shipping them to canada (like Burberry and Tom Ford), even if Holts only carries them at one or two counters.


As a Montrealer (I feel like I'm really just a long-term hostage in Toronto ) I share your pain. But since Tilbury is shipping in Canada now, you won't have to depend solely on Holt's. I know it's not as optimal as being able to try and swatch in person. And the prices aren't bad - some are quite a bit more than the US, and some are only a couple of dollars more. But on balance, I think they are better than what I expected them to be.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Shars said:


> Old, Shmold! We know you're over there drinking from that fountain of youth from your crystal wine glasses, sitting in your hammock, Abbie in tow! lol






OMG.  The resort where we stayed wasn't pet-friendly and we smuggled Abby in---in a purse w/a zipper.  I put her favorite treat in the bottom so she'd keep her 
  head down.  She was so good but she ate the treats faster than I'd anticipated and tried to poke her nose through the end of the purse.  We were hysterical.  
  Thank God she doesn't bark.  I just didn't want to board her!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> *Why did this make me SNORT*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Hey pretty lady!!!!  I've missed you.  You were the one who got me addicted to TF!!!!  Yes---it is all your fault that I purchased the entire TF summer collection!!!
      I picked up one of the CT cream shadows, *Veruschka* because I'm obsessed w/green eye shadow.   I'm enjoying it but I do prefer the TF cream shadows as well as
      the Armani Eye Tints much better.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Hey pretty lady - I've missed you & your input here SOOO much!!!
> 
> *The TF cream shadows are THE best hands down*. I only got the CT Mona Lisa & I love it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I got my order yesterday - I love everything!! Nude Kate and Penelope pink are very similar, I'm not sure if I need both but I like them! I'm happy I ordered Lost cherry! I don't usually wear a bold lip but I can see myself wearing this in the summer! It reminds me a bit of Burmese kiss but it's less intense.
> That's great Maggie---glad you're enjoying a bold lip.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Alysse011*
> ...


   Awesome Alysse---I also need Bette in my life!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 2, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I used Veruschka on my lids, highlighted with Guerlian White Sand, then took the glitter from Tom Ford Sahara Haze and pressed over Veruschka. It looks good!!!!


   That sounds so pretty Ash!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No----just vintage!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Poor Abby! Definitely a good thing she doesn't bark!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Poor Abby! Definitely a good thing she doesn't bark!


  She really enjoyed the car ride!!!


----------



## Shars (Jun 3, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She really enjoyed the car ride!!!


  Awww, Abby! Such a cutie patootie!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 3, 2015)

Shars said:


> Awww, Abby! Such a cutie patootie!


    Thank you.  She's such a good little girl.  She has a very sweet disposition.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> She really enjoyed the car ride!!!


  OH!!! I LOVE her


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OH!!! I LOVE her


    Thanks Sis---she has the best ever little personality----she's really sweet and she doesn't bark.  I just adore her.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 8, 2015)

So, today I finally had the chance to play with my goodies. In the end, I decided on buying the foundation, the mascara, Pillow Talk, the contouring and highlighting duo, and Marie Antoinette. I'd have loved to get some more stuff but CT is not the most budget-friendly company on the market, so I'll save these for another order because there will definitely be one.
  I love, love, love the duo and the cream eyeshadow! I put my makeup on at 7am and it still looked good about 11 hours later. I didn't use an eyeshadow primer and didn't experience any creasing or fading or whatsoever. The same goes for the duo.
  The mascara and the lipliner I'm a bit undecided on. The mascara is great but it's quite similar to Benefit's They're Real and getting my hands on They're Real is way easier than ordering at netaporter.com and paying £15 for shipping or spending over 300€ to avoid that. The lipliner is quite dry. It lasts and lasts and lasts and I really like the colour, so I'll put some lip balm over it the next time I'll use it but it's drier than MAC's lipliners.
  The foundation is great as well. The colour (1 Fair) adapts well to my skin and it gives me a glowy finish. What's also great - but that may be only my imagination - I found my skin looked a bit better after taking my makeup off than it ususally does. Has anyone experienced something similar? I don't want to get my hopes up but if the foundation helps to improve my skin I'll totally go for it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  All in all, my first order won't be my last one! I still have some things on the list! Especially for winter, when I want to try out the mask and/or the cream, even though the cream is 84€ or something...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 8, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> So, today I finally had the chance to play with my goodies. In the end, I decided on buying the foundation, the mascara, Pillow Talk, the contouring and highlighting duo, and Marie Antoinette. I'd have loved to get some more stuff but CT is not the most budget-friendly company on the market, so I'll save these for another order because there will definitely be one.
> I love, love, love the duo and the cream eyeshadow! I put my makeup on at 7am and it still looked good about 11 hours later. I didn't use an eyeshadow primer and didn't experience any creasing or fading or whatsoever. The same goes for the duo.
> The mascara and the lipliner I'm a bit undecided on. The mascara is great but it's quite similar to Benefit's They're Real and getting my hands on They're Real is way easier than ordering at netaporter.com and paying £15 for shipping or spending over 300€ to avoid that. The lipliner is quite dry. It lasts and lasts and lasts and I really like the colour, so I'll put some lip balm over it the next time I'll use it but it's drier than MAC's lipliners.
> The foundation is great as well. The colour (1 Fair) adapts well to my skin and it gives me a glowy finish. What's also great - but that may be only my imagination - I found my skin looked a bit better after taking my makeup off than it ususally does. Has anyone experienced something similar? I don't want to get my hopes up but if the foundation helps to improve my skin I'll totally go for it.
> ...


    So glad you're enjoying your goodies & deciding what works, your likes & your dislikes.  I have a few CT items and I enjoy them.  I'm currently wearing the Wonder 
   Glow Beauty Flash primer that I mix with my foundation---as a primer it breaks me out, so I either mix it with my foundation or I wear it _over_ my foundation.  I also really 
   like the Bronze & Glow Duo.  I only have one of the  cream shadows but I think I _NEED_ at least one more.  I'm glad you shared your experience.


----------



## sparklyvodka (Jun 9, 2015)

SleepingBeauty said:


> So, today I finally had the chance to play with my goodies. In the end, I decided on buying the foundation, the mascara, Pillow Talk, the contouring and highlighting duo, and Marie Antoinette. I'd have loved to get some more stuff but CT is not the most budget-friendly company on the market, so I'll save these for another order because there will definitely be one.
> I love, love, love the duo and the cream eyeshadow! I put my makeup on at 7am and it still looked good about 11 hours later. I didn't use an eyeshadow primer and didn't experience any creasing or fading or whatsoever. The same goes for the duo.
> The mascara and the lipliner I'm a bit undecided on. The mascara is great but it's quite similar to Benefit's They're Real and getting my hands on They're Real is way easier than ordering at netaporter.com and paying £15 for shipping or spending over 300€ to avoid that. The lipliner is quite dry. It lasts and lasts and lasts and I really like the colour, so I'll put some lip balm over it the next time I'll use it but it's drier than MAC's lipliners.
> The foundation is great as well. The colour (1 Fair) adapts well to my skin and it gives me a glowy finish. What's also great - but that may be only my imagination - I found my skin looked a bit better after taking my makeup off than it ususally does. Has anyone experienced something similar? I don't want to get my hopes up but if the foundation helps to improve my skin I'll totally go for it.
> ...


  Yes! I definitely notice that my skin looks better after using the foundation. Apparently it has some form of retinol/vitamin a in the ingredients so that's probably why!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

sparklyvodka said:


> Yes! I definitely notice that my skin looks better after using the foundation. Apparently it has some form of retinol/vitamin a in the ingredients so that's probably why!


    That's awesome------



Note to self---must try CT foundation!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's awesome------
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self---must try CT foundation!!!!


  I thought the exact same thing


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I thought the exact same thing


    I have so much already that i need to use first.  I want to try TF for sure too.  I need another head & face


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's awesome------[/COLOR]:yaay: [COLOR=0000FF]Note to self---must try CT foundation!!!![/COLOR]





elegant-one said:


> I thought the exact same thing :lol:


 :lol: I may or may not have called around to find a CT counter to color match!!  (No luck yet though )


----------



## RupaulManiac (Jun 11, 2015)

Does anybody know how much the Norman Parkinson Collection will end up costing? I read that it would be _£32 _one on site but isnt that just $36 US? That seems way too low for CT, but maybe I used the currency converter wrong.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jun 11, 2015)

RupaulManiac said:


> Does anybody know how much the Norman Parkinson Collection will end up costing? I read that it would be _£32 _one on site but isnt that just $36 US? That seems way too low for CT, but maybe I used the currency converter wrong.


  £32 is $50. I think I've seen the prices in one blog but I don't remember which one :/


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> (No luck yet though )


  I want to order it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess Fair 1 for me?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> (No luck yet though )


   If anyone can find one it's you Sherlock, Vee!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I want to order it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


>








Not like I have a shortage of foundations


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Not like I have a shortage of foundations


----------



## xfarrax (Jun 12, 2015)

Really wanting to try the foundation too but want to finish at least one before I do. Trying to use up Dior bb cream which is gorgeous I went out for lunch other day and the girl asked me what I was wearing on my skin. She seemed sold


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 12, 2015)

xfarrax said:


> Really wanting to try the foundation too but want to finish at least one before I do. Trying to use up Dior bb cream which is gorgeous *I went out for lunch other day and the girl asked me what I was wearing on my skin. She seemed sold*


    That's always reaffirming!  I'm working my way through a CT Wonderglow Flash Primer.  I've been wearing it over my foundation because I break out when I apply it 
   directly to my skin.  It gives a really pretty finish.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi guys, I have all the Eyes to Mesmerize except Cleopatra. My eye color is deep brown. Been hesitating whether to get it since I know it's not one I will reach for as often as the rest. It's so pretty though! I'm considering Cleopatra vs Armani Eye Tint in 04. What are your thoughts between the two? What would be a TF color similar to this?

  Also, her Lip Cheat in Pillow Talk - is this meant to be worn on its own or with a lipstick??


----------



## Vandekamp (Jun 13, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Hi guys, I have all the Eyes to Mesmerize except Cleopatra. My eye color is deep brown. Been hesitating whether to get it since I know it's not one I will reach for as often as the rest. It's so pretty though! I'm considering Cleopatra vs Armani Eye Tint in 04. What are your thoughts between the two? What would be a TF color similar to this?
> 
> Also, her Lip Cheat in Pillow Talk - is this meant to be worn on its own or with a lipstick??


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 13, 2015)

LOL thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Hi guys, I have all the Eyes to Mesmerize except Cleopatra. My eye color is deep brown. Been hesitating whether to get it since I know it's not one I will reach for as often as the rest. It's so pretty though! I'm considering Cleopatra vs Armani Eye Tint in 04. What are your thoughts between the two? What would be a TF color similar to this?
> 
> Also, her Lip Cheat in Pillow Talk - is this meant to be worn on its own or with a lipstick??






 To answer your questions:  Cleopatra vs Armani Eye Tint o4, which is Émeraude----both colors are GORGEOUS so you might want to factor in the formula and packaging when making    your decision.  I have Émeraude and it's a truly stunning color.  I have CT's Veruschka which is lovely but I do prefer the formula and packaging of the Armani Eye Tints.  To my knowledge there is no comparable shade in the TF cream shadows at this time.  Although I don't have any of the CT Lip Cheats, it's my understanding that they're lip pencils with which you line your lips to prevent feathering, so they are to be worn with lipstick.  HTHs.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 13, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> To answer your questions:  Cleopatra vs Armani Eye Tint o4, which is Émeraude----both colors are GORGEOUS so you might want to factor in the formula and packaging when making    your decision.  I have Émeraude and it's a truly stunning color.  I have CT's Veruschka which is lovely but I do prefer the formula and packaging of the Armani Eye Tints.  To my knowledge there is no comparable shade in the TF cream shadows at this time.  Although I don't have any of the CT Lip Cheats, it's my understanding that they're lip pencils with which you line your lips to prevent feathering, so they are to be worn with lipstick.  HTHs.


Thanks so much! What is the difference in formula between the two?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Thanks so much! What is the difference in formula between the two?


  CT is a little stiffer, but creamy compared to Armani----it's a good formula.  Armani seems a little thinner/more liquid than the CT cream shadow.  I especially like 
   that I can apply the Armani w/o a brush---love the applicator.


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2015)

How are her blushes? I've been lemming Love Glow FOREVER, and it's finally back in stock on Nordies. (Dang you Meddy for luring me into browsing over there!!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> How are her blushes? I've been lemming Love Glow FOREVER, and it's finally back in stock on Nordies. (Dang you Meddy for luring me into browsing over there!!)






​I don't have a single CT blush but I've heard good things about them---both powdered & cream stick.  I think Elegant can offer some good info---she has a few CTs 
      She's a real blush connoisseur!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> How are her blushes? I've been lemming Love Glow FOREVER, and it's finally back in stock on Nordies. (Dang you Meddy for luring me into browsing over there!!)


 Lauren I have two of them love glow and ecstasy!!! I love love both!! The finish is nicely luminous with good color payoff!!! I think you won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lauren I have two of them love glow and ecstasy!!! I love love both!! The finish is nicely luminous with good color payoff!!! I think you won't be disappointed!!!


  Oooh, thank you!!


----------



## smallestkitten (Jun 13, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> How are her blushes? I've been lemming Love Glow FOREVER, and it's finally back in stock on Nordies. (Dang you Meddy for luring me into browsing over there!!)


  I have First Love and I adore it! I definitely hope she expands her blush range though, because a lot of the shades look fairly similar once applied to the skin.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there, I don't have a CT at my area. Does anyone have any thoughts on the colors between CT Verushka, and Armani ETK in Onyx, Armani ETK in Green Iron, By Terry Blackstar in Ombre Mercure, By Terry Blackstar in Midnight Forest?

  Help! I cannot decide what to get!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> To answer your questions:  Cleopatra vs Armani Eye Tint o4, which is Émeraude----both colors are GORGEOUS so you might want to factor in the formula and packaging when making    your decision.  I have Émeraude and it's a truly stunning color.  I have CT's Veruschka which is lovely but I do prefer the formula and packaging of the Armani Eye Tints.  To my knowledge there is no comparable shade in the TF cream shadows at this time.  Although I don't have any of the CT Lip Cheats, it's my understanding that they're lip pencils with which you line your lips to prevent feathering, so they are to be worn with lipstick.  HTHs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! What is the difference in formula between the two?


  The Ct is creamy and not as much shimmer. The color is bolder in eye tints. Cleo you can build up the color to a soft wash to bolder. I use a brush for both products.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 14, 2015)

@jaykayes You can wear the lipliner alone or apply a lipstick over it. I like to wear it alone but I have to say that the lip cheat is the item I like the least out of the things I ordered. It's very dry and hard. I think I'll try and sell it. Also, the colour is not the most flattering on me.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 14, 2015)

@SleepingBeauty Yikes! Sorry to hear that. Can't you return it? I ordered online and will return it if it turns out to be unsuitable on me too.


----------



## SleepingBeauty (Jun 14, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> @SleepingBeauty Yikes! Sorry to hear that. Can't you return it? I ordered online and will return it if it turns out to be unsuitable on me too.


  Well, I could but going through the whole process of returning it to netaporter and waiting for the refund isn't worth the 17€ I paid for it. Thanks, though. I hope you'll be happier with it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 14, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> How are her blushes? I've been lemming Love Glow FOREVER, and it's finally back in stock on Nordies. (Dang you Meddy for luring me into browsing over there!!)


  I am watching Jupiter Rising & * Mila Kunis* wore that blush in the movie...maybe that's why it was OOS. I just ordered it too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I LOVE her smoky brown eyeshadow in that movie & I'm trying to find out what shadow it is.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 14, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I am watching Jupiter Rising & * Mila Kunis* wore that blush in the movie...maybe that's why it was OOS. I just ordered it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That's an awesome combination.   Sis, I knew you'd be able to help Lauren,  What a pretty blush----fell right into my cart.  My first CT blush
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   I hope you ordered it too Lauren!


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Lauren I have two of them love glow and ecstasy!!! I love love both!! The finish is nicely luminous with good color payoff!!! I think you won't be disappointed!!!


  I agree!  I have 3 of them and love them!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 16, 2015)

I'll hopefully be ordering it in the next few days!  It's definitely up on my list! I have a few other things to take care of first (Boooo!!!) but then I'll be making a nice little haul from nordies.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

As per CT's IG the Norma Parkinson collection launches on 26th!! Not sure if it's for UK or US or both!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> As per CT's IG the Norma Parkinson collection launches on 26th!! Not sure if it's for UK or US or both!!


  I got an email today saying its launching soon so hopefully it's the 26th. I want the dreamy glow highlighter and the lip & cheek compact.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 16, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I got an email today saying its launching soon so hopefully it's the 26th. I want the dreamy glow highlighter and the lip & cheek compact.


 I hope so!! I got the mail too to sign up to be notified!! I am thinking of picking up the same; the highlighter and cream blush!! I am thinking the lippies are going to be perm?!! If not the orange red one too!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 16, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I hope so!! I got the mail too to sign up to be notified!! I am thinking of picking up the same; the highlighter and cream blush!! I am thinking the lippies are going to be perm?!! If not the orange red one too!!


  Yeah I'm pretty sure the lipsticks are perm so I'm going to wait on those. I'm curious about the nude one.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 16, 2015)

hEY GUYS are they cream shadows perm?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 16, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> hEY GUYS are they cream shadows perm?


Yes, that is why I did not rush and purchase. Of course I have all of them now.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

The collection is launching on 26 June (US too) as confirmed by her on IG!! :happydance:


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2015)

I got my Love Glow blush today & I LOVE it!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Its such a very pretty light healthy looking rosy pink slight peach and gives a beautiful glow to the skin.

  So, which shade should I get next


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, that is why I did not rush and purchase. Of course I have all of them now.


  How do you like them?  I was thinking about Cleopatra and Mona Lisa.  So very pretty!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

Norma Jean is a MUST HAVE. Makes a great base for everything. The rest depends on what you lean towards. If you love Army green go the green. Teal is your thing, go for Cleo. At least on me, the color intensity in the jar is not what goes on your eyes. Unless you use a spatula and apply heavily....yes, you can build up intensity SLOWLY for the color you want.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks.  Good to know.  I was hoping that they would be highly pigmented.  I guess I'll have to try and swatch them- or just take the plunge, as usual.  LOL


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got my Love Glow blush today & I LOVE it!!!  ompom:  Its such a very pretty light healthy looking rosy pink slight peach and gives a beautiful glow to the skin.  So, which shade should I get next :lol:


 Ecstasy, love is the drug !!  ompom:


----------



## walkingdead (Jun 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ecstasy, love is the drug !!  ompom:


  Yes!  Both!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 17, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> Yes! Both!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  Ok my friend. Thanks! What do they look like?


 Love is the drug is a cool toned pink shade and ecstacy an orangey coral shade!! Both luminous finish!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Thanks.  Good to know.  I was hoping that they would be highly pigmented.  I guess I'll have to try and swatch them- or just take the plunge, as usual.  LOL


I will totally own 100% when I first purchased I was less then impressed. Then I started to play with them. I use the Chanel pointed fluffy brush to apply. Just a dab, then spread out. I have never had creasing issues with them. Yes, you can build how intense you want them. I like these better then the Armani eye tints. I have also found if you apply Norma Jean over your entire eye area. Then use the Chanel cream shadow in the stick, they are so MUCH BETTER to blend. Yes, I use eye primer. I have used Norma Jean, then apply the new MAC Le Disko shadows and they blend like a dream.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I got my Love Glow blush today & I LOVE it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You're a hoot!!!  Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.  



​I wore my Chanel cream stick blush for the first time today.  It's so, so pretty---I felt like a princess


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Norma Jean is a MUST HAVE. Makes a great base for everything. The rest depends on what you lean towards. If you love Army green go the green. Teal is your thing, go for Cleo. At least on me, the color intensity in the jar is not what goes on your eyes. Unless you use a spatula and apply heavily....yes, you can build up intensity SLOWLY for the color you want.






Ash, I need to know what you think of bette---I love gold e/s---is she gold enough or does it lean bronze???


----------



## ashievic (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Norma Jean is a MUST HAVE. Makes a great base for everything. The rest depends on what you lean towards. If you love Army green go the green. Teal is your thing, go for Cleo. At least on me, the color intensity in the jar is not what goes on your eyes. Unless you use a spatula and apply heavily....yes, you can build up intensity SLOWLY for the color you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will swatch on my Casper arm tomorrow morning. To me, Bette is gold, like the Oscar she won for DARK VICTORY.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 17, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *I will swatch on my Casper arm tomorrow morning.* To me, Bette is gold, like the Oscar she won for DARK VICTORY.


   Oh Yay!!!!  I trust you---no need for a swatch-----it'll give yourself yet another thing to do in the morning.  I will 
   purchase Bette soon!!!  I just put her in my cart!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 18, 2015)

Here are the swatches of Norma Jean, Marie and Bette. Bette is a tad bit more brassy then Marie.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 18, 2015)

Here is Cleo in the jar, applied HEAVY and a light application. You can make it an intense as you would like.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're a hoot!!!  Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ​I work my Chanel cream stick blush for the first time today.  It's so, so pretty---I felt like a princess


  Oh, that Chanel blush is truly princess material 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you like the CT blush.

  I'm such a blush hoarder


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here are the swatches of Norma Jean, Marie and Bette. Bette is a tad bit more brassy then Marie.






Thank you Ash!!!!  I ordered Bette today!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here is Cleo in the jar, applied HEAVY and a light application. You can make it an intense as you would like.


   Have you swatched Cleo next to GA , É*meraude* *#4* eye tint.  I have it, it's gorgeous but looks so similar to Cleo---I don't think I need both.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, that Chanel blush is truly princess material
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My Love Glow arrived today--trying it tomorrow!!!!  So excited!!!   Oh and yes---you are a blush hoarder---that's why I love ya!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Here is Cleo in the jar, applied HEAVY and a light application. You can make it an intense as you would like.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I did in the store. I brought Cleo with me and did #4 right next to it. Cleo is teal, #4 is emerald green. Once outside I could tell the huge difference. Remember, I think green beans and green peppers are 2 different colors too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I did in the store. I brought Cleo with me and did #4 right next to it. Cleo is teal, #4 is emerald green. Once outside I could tell the huge difference. Remember,* I think green beans and green peppers are 2 different colors too. *


   Thanks Ash.    Because they are!!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

Has anyone tried both Veruschka and GA Eye Tint Green Iron? I find them to be subtly different, with the green in the GA Green Iron a bit more apparent. On me, Veruschka seems a bit more like a  green-based gold, Green Iron like a gold-based green. But yet they do seem a tad similar. Just a tad. Has anyone ever felt just one of the two would suffice? And if so, which one did you choose?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Has anyone tried both Veruschka and GA Eye Tint Green Iron? I find them to be subtly different, with the green in the GA Green Iron a bit more apparent. On me, Veruschka seems a bit more like a  green-based gold, Green Iron like a gold-based green. But yet they do seem a tad similar. Just a tad. Has anyone ever felt just one of the two would suffice? And if so, which one did you choose?


I think you might have made the wrong turn into the playground. I don't think the word "suffice" is even in our dictionary. We are proud enablers, hoarders, and needs over such things as food. Yes, the CT is more olive. Green Iron leans more forest green.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think you might have made the wrong turn into the playground. I don't think the word "suffice" is even in our dictionary. We are proud enablers, hoarders, and needs over such things as food. Yes, the CT is more olive. Green Iron leans more forest green.


  LOL trying to break my addiction here! I'm now in an eyeshadow phase/ craze and trying to stop.

  That's interesting, Green Iron looks like an golden olive on me.


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

Then you really are in the wrong place to attempt to refrain from this addiction. But we love company!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

I went to a college that was listed and still makes the list as the top ten party schools in the country. Mama was not happy I wanted to go there. She said sending me there would be like locking up a drunk in a liquor store over night, and telling them you can't touch anything.....but since I was fortunate enough to get a hefty scholarship she reluctantly let me attend. My point, this blog is sort of the same thing. Except it is makeup. Hence if you are looking for restrain in this area, really wrong sandbox.


----------



## Haven (Jun 19, 2015)

I received an invitation from CT today to preorder from the NP collection. The products, however, won't ship until the genetal release.  I really don't know what I want though. Actually everything looks great so it is hard to choose.  Edit: Just looked at the products online. To get the new bronze and glow I would have to order an entire look which contains products that I already have. The other new products like the lipsticks can be purchased separately. What to do? I really want the bronze and glow.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> I received an invitation from CT today to preorder from the NP collection. The products, however, won't ship until the genetal release.  I really don't know what I want though. Actually everything looks great so it is hard to choose.  Edit: Just looked at the products online. To get the new bronze and glow I would have to order an entire look which contains products that I already have. The other new products like the lipsticks can be purchased separately. What to do? I really want the bronze and glow.


  Haha I'm jealous. I have an account and am signed up to get emails but I didn't get a pre-order email. Too bad, because I know exactly what I want.   What are the other products in the kit? I would probably wait until release day to get the sunlight/suntan on its own as its a week away.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha I'm jealous. I have an account and am signed up to get emails but I didn't get a pre-order email. Too bad, because I know exactly what I want.   What are the other products in the kit? I would probably wait until release day to get the sunlight/suntan on its own as its a week away.


 Me too :lol: I went through the entire spam mails of multiple accounts!! :lmao:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too :lol: I went through the entire spam mails of multiple accounts!! :lmao:


  Haha I did too!! I want to pre-order now


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Jun 19, 2015)

I don't know girls, the makeup look great, Charlotte her self seems nice too, but I just can't warm up to this brand.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha I did too!! I want to pre-order now


 :lol: yup!!


----------



## Haven (Jun 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha I'm jealous. I have an account and am signed up to get emails but I didn't get a pre-order email. Too bad, because I know exactly what I want.   What are the other products in the kit? I would probably wait until release day to get the sunlight/suntan on its own as its a week away.


  I am not sure if the b&g is going to be released separately. I have access to the web page for the whole collection and it is not listed by itself.   What is listed.    Miss 1975 kit: $250 Bronze and glow - suntan and sunlight 1975 red lipstick Lip cheat kiss and tell Bette Versuschka Barbarella brown Mascara Cosmetic bag with all the lip prints on it  Miss Kensington look:$270 Color of youth Dreamy glow highlighter Miss Kensington lipstick Jean Marie Antoinette  Barbarella brown Mascara Make up bag with lip prints  Listed separately: Both new lipsticks $32 each  Dreamy glow highlighter $65 Color of youth $58 2 makeup bags with NP photographs on them $45 and $80 (yikes)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I think you might have made the wrong turn into the playground. I don't think the word "suffice" is even in our dictionary. We are proud enablers, hoarders, and needs over such things as food. Yes, the CT is more olive. Green Iron leans more forest green.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> LOL trying to break my addiction here! I'm now in an eyeshadow phase/ craze and trying to stop.
> 
> That's interesting, Green Iron looks like an golden olive on me.


  I also find Green Iron to be more olive---which is why I purchased it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> Edit: Just looked at the products online. To get the new bronze and glow I would have to order an entire look which contains products that I already have. The other new products like the lipsticks can be purchased separately. What to do? I really want the bronze and glow.






So sorry Haven---I read that in the literal sense.  I feel your conundrum. I think we'll eventually see the items in other venues and I plan to wait.  
   I can't stand ordering from the CT web site.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sexy Sadie said:


> I don't know girls, the makeup look great, Charlotte her self seems nice too, but I just can't warm up to this brand.


  I felt that way too initially, then started small with just one /two items.  I'm still not over the moon about some things but others I find delightful.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> I am not sure if the b&g is going to be released separately. I have access to the web page for the whole collection and it is not listed by itself.   What is listed.    Miss 1975 kit: $250 Bronze and glow - suntan and sunlight 1975 red lipstick Lip cheat kiss and tell Bette Versuschka Barbarella brown Mascara Cosmetic bag with all the lip prints on it  Miss Kensington look:$270 Color of youth Dreamy glow highlighter Miss Kensington lipstick Jean Marie Antoinette  Barbarella brown Mascara Make up bag with lip prints  Listed separately: Both new lipsticks $32 each  Dreamy glow highlighter $65 Color of youth $58 2 makeup bags with NP photographs on them $45 and $80 (yikes)


  Damn, those prices are out of control. Although I'm sure CT had to pay a pretty penny to get the rights to publish the photos so I guess it makes sense. Hmmm I wish I could help but I have no idea if it will be released separately. I would think it would be, maybe you could email customer service and ask?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Damn, those prices are out of control. Although I'm sure CT had to pay a pretty penny to get the rights to publish the photos so I guess it makes sense. Hmmm I wish I could help but I have no idea if it will be released separately. I would think it would be, maybe you could email customer service and ask?


    I don't like "kits."  I prefer to pick & choose what I know I like and what works for me


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Damn, those prices are out of control. Although I'm sure CT had to pay a pretty penny to get the rights to publish the photos so I guess it makes sense. Hmmm I wish I could help but I have no idea if it will be released separately. I would think it would be, maybe you could email customer service and ask?


 I was just thinking she has matched up the prices to almost TF level!! :haha: Reg the duo, I think they will have it single option too once it launches!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't like "kits."  I prefer to pick & choose what I know I like and what works for me[/COLOR]:sigh:


  Yeah I don't like kits either. I'm okay with palettes but even those start to annoy me sometimes when I'm only interested in one shade.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't like "kits."  I prefer to pick & choose what I know I like and what works for me[/COLOR]:sigh:


 Me too!! :nods:


----------



## Haven (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So sorry Haven---I read that in the literal sense.  I feel your conundrum. I think we'll eventually see the items in other venues and I plan to wait.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I can't stand ordering from the CT [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]web site. [/COLOR]


  Oops lol! I meant general!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I was just thinking she has matched up the prices to almost TF level!! :haha: Reg the duo, I think they will have it single option too once it launches!!


  Haha yeah I don't why, but I was not expecting such high prices. It makes sense though, these are collectible pieces featuring works from a famed photographer, one of which has never been printed before. But let's not make this pricing a habit, alright CT? My bank account can only handle so much haha.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Reg the duo, I think they will have it single option too once it launches!!


   That's the only thing that's gotten my attention, but I'd live it I didn't get it.  I know that's hard for you to believe Vee


----------



## Shars (Jun 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha yeah I don't why, but I was not expecting such high prices. It makes sense though, these are collectible pieces featuring works from a famed photographer, one of which has never been printed before. But let's not make this pricing a habit, alright CT? My bank account can only handle so much haha.


  Her kits are always $200+ - well, the ones with her permanent quads are, at least. I also prefer to pick and choose what I want.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's the only thing that's gotten my attention, but I'd live it I didn't get it.  I know that's hard for you to believe Vee:lmao: [/COLOR]


 A bit :lmao:  I am hoping to pick up the glow highlighter powder and the cream blush!! I don't know about the duo since I already have the powder version (but I may cave) :amused: !!! The lippies are perm so maybe later!! I like both though; the nude and the orange one!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 19, 2015)

Shars said:


> Her kits are always $200+ - well, the ones with her permanent quads are, at least. I also prefer to pick and choose what I want.


 Yeah her kit prices have always been a bit much. I don't think she discounts the price at all so what is the point of buying it in a kit? I guess I really wasn't thinking about price at all honestly. Just I want this and this and this....


----------



## ashievic (Jun 19, 2015)

I hate the kits. It is like the one size fits all tee shirt, really???? I have not over the edge with CT. I do have the cream shadows. The rest, just has not blown me away. Again, remember her stuff is very much if not exact dupes of many Kevyn Aucoin products. I know there was a lawsuit brought against CT by the Aucoin people. A settlement was reached. So if CT did not perhaps fudge just a bit, why settle with Aucoin? Look at the eyeliner pen and the mascara, exactly the same. I also am not impressed with her videos. They remind me of the middle of the night infomercial on the cable channel. 

  This is not hearsay. I was told by Aucoin big guns just before her launch in the States. I not being one to believe everything. I did compare them and oh my was all I could say.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 19, 2015)

I am now an insane person who owns all shades from the ETM range. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *hides in shame*

  That said, I do love a lot of her products but am not crazy about all of them. The lip cheat was just meh, don't see the point of it. Her Rock N Kohl eyeliner has nice colors but it's just OK - they are soft and need to be sharpened often and do smudge a wee bit quite quickly. The wonder glow foundation, I quite like. Film Star Bronze n Glow is more about packaging but I do use the highlighter part quite often - it's pretty. Never been interested in the rest.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Love Glow arrived today--trying it tomorrow!!!!  So excited!!!   Oh and yes---you are a blush hoarder---that's why I love ya!!!!











 Awesome! I hope you love it Sis..........I LOVVVVVVVVVVVVVVE you back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 my  blush hoarder friend lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> Edit: Just looked at the products online. To get the new bronze and glow I would have to order an entire look which contains products that I already have. The other new products like the lipsticks can be purchased separately. What to do? I really want the bronze and glow.


  Best thing that I've read all day & made me giggle like a stupid school girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Best thing that I've read all day & made me giggle like a stupid school girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I knew you would see and react to that too!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I hope those genitals have been released by now!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 19, 2015)

Haven said:


> Oops lol! I meant general!


    I'm sure auto correct did that---so worth the giggle though!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm sure auto correct did that---so worth the giggle though!!!


  Nah, she meant it...she other things on her mind lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Nah, she meant it...she other things on her mind lol


  Now that Depends


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 20, 2015)

What's a good CT blusher shade? Love glow?


----------



## ashievic (Jun 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Nah, she meant it...she other things on her mind lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still think there should be a commercial for all of us with our age range doing shopping for makeup with this product. Heck we can work for makeup!!! Perhaps they could do like the toddlers pull ups. As in we could have matching to our lipstick????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I still think there should be a commercial for all of us with our age range doing shopping for makeup with this product. Heck we can work for makeup!!! Perhaps they could do like the toddlers pull ups. As in we could have matching to our lipstick????


  You might be onto something Ash!  I think we shoal have some Chanel inspired Depends-----pretty Camellia flowers after which many Chanel products are fashioned could be all over the undergarment/Depends!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 20, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> What's a good CT blusher shade? *Love glow?*


    I just got that one Thursday, wore it Friday and I'm in love.  It's really a very pretty wearable pink.


----------



## Haven (Jun 20, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Nah, she meant it...she other things on her mind lol :haha:


   ROTFL!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Has anyone tried both Veruschka and GA Eye Tint Green Iron? I find them to be subtly different, with the green in the GA Green Iron a bit more apparent. On me, Veruschka seems a bit more like a  green-based gold, Green Iron like a gold-based green. But yet they do seem a tad similar. Just a tad. Has anyone ever felt just one of the two would suffice? And if so, which one did you choose?


  no not at all.  I found them different enough to have and love both.  On me Green Iron is olive green.  Verushcka is olive gold.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 21, 2015)

Sexy Sadie said:


> I don't know girls, the makeup look great, Charlotte her self seems nice too, but I just can't warm up to this brand.


  I didn't either.  The only thing I like, thus far, are the cream shadows.


----------



## khhmakeup (Jun 22, 2015)

I believe Charlotte Tilbury launches today at Bloor St in Toronto. I may go check it out, is there anything you guys MUST have from this brand? I don't own anything and am wondering what are the go to products to try out!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 23, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't either.  *The only thing I like, thus far, are the cream shadows. *


   Speaking of------I just got Bette today and it's exactly what I want in a gold cream E/S.


----------



## khhmakeup (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone in the Toronto area going to Holt Renfrew tonight to see Charlotte Tilbury? I'm going to go and see what it's all about! I did pick up the other day a few items: Bronze and Glow palette, the powder and sculpt brush, Love Glow blush, Pillow Talk lip liner, Bitch Perfect lipstick, the face powder and foundation. I have to say, the face powder is the star to me! It really is gorgeous! I kind of want to go and get the Wonder Glow primer but my husband has put me on a no buy hahaha


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> Anyone in the Toronto area going to Holt Renfrew tonight to see Charlotte Tilbury? I'm going to go and see what it's all about! I did pick up the other day a few items: Bronze and Glow palette, the powder and sculpt brush, Love Glow blush, Pillow Talk lip liner, Bitch Perfect lipstick, the face powder and foundation. I have to say, the face powder is the star to me! It really is gorgeous! I kind of want to go and get the Wonder Glow primer but my husband has put me on a no buy hahaha


    AWESOME haul!!!!  I like your selections!  ENJOY!!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 24, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> Anyone in the Toronto area going to Holt Renfrew tonight to see Charlotte Tilbury? I'm going to go and see what it's all about! I did pick up the other day a few items: Bronze and Glow palette, the powder and sculpt brush, Love Glow blush, Pillow Talk lip liner, Bitch Perfect lipstick, the face powder and foundation. I have to say, the face powder is the star to me! It really is gorgeous! I kind of want to go and get the Wonder Glow primer but my husband has put me on a no buy hahaha


  Nice! I like Bronze and glow, and the face powder and foundation too!


----------



## Monsy (Jun 24, 2015)

For the first time today I got the chance to see this brand in person. Blushes have lovely texture. Colors are not unique but they are silky soft and pigmented.

  I just have problem with this brand because of her and her idea of sleeping in makeup and how no one ever saw her without makeup. It just represents the brand in very bad way


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2015)

Monsy said:


> For the first time today I got the chance to see this brand in person. Blushes have lovely texture. Colors are not unique but they are silky soft and pigmented.
> 
> I just have problem with this brand because of her and her idea of sleeping in makeup and how no one ever saw her without makeup. It just represents the brand in very bad way








 SLEEPING in makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 that's a no no! Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> SLEEPING in makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    How crazy is that, but still---if she wants to abuse her skin that's her problem----in the meantime I'm loving Love Glow and all the other products that I have including 
   Bette--everything that I want in a gold cream E/S.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That's a huge NO-NO but I'm not denying myself nice makeup because of someone else's poor choices.
> 
> How crazy is that, but still---if she wants to abuse her skin that's her problem----in the meantime I'm loving Love Glow and all the other products that I have including
> Bette--everything that I want in a gold cream E/S.












 Love Glow is really pretty. I'm sure that it looks so beautiful on you Sis. I thought you would like Bette on 

  Sorry I have been so MIA! Puppy goes back Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we're enjoying every single minute with her. Had a great time with the kids! We went to see Jurassic World in 3D - it was SO awesome! Then we took them to this amazing winery restaurant. Such a great time. They had to fly into Dallas today on business. I was such a wreck 

  Hugs dear!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Love Glow is really pretty. I'm sure that it looks so beautiful on you Sis. I thought you would like Bette on
> 
> Sorry I have been so MIA! Puppy goes back Saturday
> 
> ...


    I miss you Sis but I knew you were busy doing family stuff---that's the best ever! Times that are to be savored.  
   I'm glad you're enjoying puppy and the kids and getting to do fun stuff.   I really want to see Jurassic  World!!!!  
   I've heard nothing but good things about it!!!!

   Did you get your new/replacement sunglasses?


----------



## Monsy (Jun 25, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> SLEEPING in makeup
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I was so excited to read her interview but...


----------



## khhmakeup (Jun 25, 2015)

SO i met Charlotte Tilbury last night. She's absolutely lovely in person! She signed and wrote me a message on my pressed powder compact! She was also giving individual suggestions for every single person who she met. She suggested for my style and looks the Dolce Vita palette, Vintage Vamp palette, and the Rock Chic palette. After being whisked off stage I met one of her London based 'helpers' and ended up picking up the Vintage Vamp and Dolce Vita palettes (now thinking about that Rock Chic palette...l isn't that how it goes??) and the makeup artist also suggested I try the mascara and black eyeliner so I grabbed those too... what a great night!


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 25, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> SO i met Charlotte Tilbury last night. She's absolutely lovely in person! She signed and wrote me a message on my pressed powder compact! She was also giving individual suggestions for every single person who she met. She suggested for my style and looks the Dolce Vita palette, Vintage Vamp palette, and the Rock Chic palette. After being whisked off stage I met one of her London based 'helpers' and ended up picking up the Vintage Vamp and Dolce Vita palettes (now thinking about that Rock Chic palette...l isn't that how it goes??) and the makeup artist also suggested I try the mascara and black eyeliner so I grabbed those too... what a great night!


how cool is this  u both look beautiful


----------



## thefbomb (Jun 25, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> SO i met Charlotte Tilbury last night. She's absolutely lovely in person! She signed and wrote me a message on my pressed powder compact! She was also giving individual suggestions for every single person who she met. She suggested for my style and looks the Dolce Vita palette, Vintage Vamp palette, and the Rock Chic palette. After being whisked off stage I met one of her London based 'helpers' and ended up picking up the Vintage Vamp and Dolce Vita palettes (now thinking about that Rock Chic palette...l isn't that how it goes??) and the makeup artist also suggested9 I try the mascara and black eyeliner so I grabbed those too... what a great night!


  I wanted to go to this too but I was working til 630 
  glad you had fun!
  You look great!

  I was eyeing a blush but when I saw it they hadnt released it at Holts yet they were only showing them


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 25, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> SO i met Charlotte Tilbury last night. She's absolutely lovely in person! She signed and wrote me a message on my pressed powder compact! She was also giving individual suggestions for every single person who she met. She suggested for my style and looks the Dolce Vita palette, Vintage Vamp palette, and the Rock Chic palette. After being whisked off stage I met one of her London based 'helpers' and ended up picking up the Vintage Vamp and Dolce Vita palettes (now thinking about that Rock Chic palette...l isn't that how it goes??) and the makeup artist also suggested I try the mascara and black eyeliner so I grabbed those too... what a great night!


 Now that is just so awesome.  So glad you had such a great time and picked up great tips and makeup too!!!!  I have The Rebel & Fallen Angel palettes but I've been 
  wanting to get the Vintage Vamp palette too.  I'd love to hear what you think of it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 25, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> SO i met Charlotte Tilbury last night. She's absolutely lovely in person! She signed and wrote me a message on my pressed powder compact! She was also giving individual suggestions for every single person who she met. She suggested for my style and looks the Dolce Vita palette, Vintage Vamp palette, and the Rock Chic palette. After being whisked off stage I met one of her London based 'helpers' and ended up picking up the Vintage Vamp and Dolce Vita palettes (now thinking about that Rock Chic palette...l isn't that how it goes??) and the makeup artist also suggested I try the mascara and black eyeliner so I grabbed those too... what a great night!








 How exciting! I'm SO happy for you. All 3 of those are great palettes. What a great memory for you.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

For everyone interested, the Norman Parkinson collection is up on the Charlotte Tilbury site. I picked up the Color of Youth Lip & Cheek Glow and the Dreamy Glow Highlighter. If you're interested in the Sunlight & Suntan palette then you'll have to purchase either the Miss 1975 kit or the full collection kit. Doesn't look like it is being sold individually. I know you wanted this @Haven, maybe you're interested in the full collection kit? It doesn't have anything that was release before. Still stinks it is not being sold separately though.

  Edit: Looks like it is sold separately on the UK site, and this collection isn't available at all on the Canadian and Australian sites.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> For everyone interested, the Norman Parkinson collection is up on the Charlotte Tilbury site. I picked up the *Color of Youth Lip & Cheek Glow and the Dreamy Glow Highlighter*. If you're interested in the Sunlight & Suntan palette then you'll have to purchase either the Miss 1975 kit or the full collection kit. Doesn't look like it is being sold individually. I know you wanted this @Haven, maybe you're interested in the full collection kit? It doesn't have anything that was release before. Still stinks it is not being sold separately though.
> 
> Edit: Looks like it is sold separately on the UK site, and this collection isn't available at all on the Canadian and Australian sites.


  idk why we dont have the single option! I ordered the highlighter and cream blush too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  PS: For some reason going through paypal isnt working so I had to give direct card details!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> idk why we dont have the single option! I ordered the highlighter and cream blush too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yes! The same thing happened to me with paypal. I was also having trouble with paypal the other day on chanel.com when I was ordering fraicheur. Well I hope they ship fast!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yes! The same thing happened to me with paypal. I was also having trouble with paypal the other day on chanel.com when I was ordering fraicheur. Well I hope they ship fast!


  They usually do ship soon but then use the crappy fedex ground. So last time it took exactly a week to get here!!
  PS: We are sure the lippies are perm? I am so tempted to pick up Miss Kensington!! I went back for 1975 Red though


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They usually do ship soon but then use the crappy fedex ground. So last time it took exactly a week to get here!! PS: We are sure the lippies are perm? I am so tempted to pick up Miss Kensington!! I went back for 1975 Red though :haha:


 Haha I know the British bloggers said they were perm but I don't know what that means for the U.S. I hope it comes in less than a week! I am so impatient.


----------



## Haven (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> For everyone interested, the Norman Parkinson collection is up on the Charlotte Tilbury site. I picked up the Color of Youth Lip & Cheek Glow and the Dreamy Glow Highlighter. If you're interested in the Sunlight & Suntan palette then you'll have to purchase either the Miss 1975 kit or the full collection kit. Doesn't look like it is being sold individually. I know you wanted this @Haven , maybe you're interested in the full collection kit? It doesn't have anything that was release before. Still stinks it is not being sold separately though.  Edit: Looks like it is sold separately on the UK site, and this collection isn't available at all on the Canadian and Australian sites.


  The full collection kit was not available for preorder. It just popped up today. Still not happy that the b&g is not sold separately!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> The full collection kit was not available for preorder. It just popped up today. Still not happy that the b&g is not sold separately!


  I don't even want it and I'm annoyed. I emailed customer service to ask why and to ask if this collection will be available elsewhere. We'll see if they answer or what they say.


----------



## Haven (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I don't even want it and I'm annoyed. I emailed customer service to ask why and to ask if this collection will be available elsewhere. We'll see if they answer or what they say.


  Called CT.  They are "hoping" to offer the new b & g separately on the U.S. site starting Monday - for a limited time. So the question is if you feel like taking a gamble right now.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Called CT.  They are "hoping" to offer the new b & g separately on the U.S. site starting Monday - for a limited time. So the question is if you feel like taking a gamble right now.


 That makes no sense that they wouldn't offer it with everything else today. Well I hope they do release it separately for everyone that wants it.


----------



## Haven (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> That makes no sense that they wouldn't offer it with everything else today. Well I hope they do release it separately for everyone that wants it.


  Maybe they are trying to sell a bunch of the premade kits first. Some people may buy them just to get the b&g.


----------



## Haven (Jun 26, 2015)

I also find it rather random to offer preorders to "VIP customers" but to not offer all of the purchase options to those customers.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

Haven said:


> Maybe they are trying to sell a bunch of the premade kits first. Some people may buy them just to get the b&g.





Haven said:


> I also find it rather random to offer preorders to "VIP customers" but to not offer all of the purchase options to those customers.


  Yeah there has definitely been some weirdness with this launch. I got a response back and the echoed what you said, that it will be available separately early next week. And that this collection will be released at other retailers in July.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yeah there has definitely been some weirdness with this launch. I got a response back and the echoed what you said, that it will be available separately early next week. And that this collection will be released at other retailers in July.


 I think the dates are July 19 Bergdorf goodman, July 23 for Nordstrom, netaporter and beautylish!! I am Not sure if they will have the B&G cream version as single though!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think the dates are July 19 Bergdorf goodman, July 23 for Nordstrom, netaporter and beautylish!! I am Not sure if they will have the B&G cream version as single though!!


  Well I'm glad I didn't wait! That is too long, I feel like I've been waiting forever as it is lol. Maybe I'll pick up a lipstick when it launches at those places.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Well I'm glad I didn't wait! That is too long, I feel like I've been waiting forever as it is lol. Maybe I'll pick up a lipstick when it launches at those places.


 Me too!! I already feel like we waited too long since the initial preview :lol:


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2015)

A new darker shade of Film Star Bronze & Glow is being released!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> A new darker shade of Film Star Bronze & Glow is being released!


 I might have to get this to see how different it is from the first!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think the dates are July 19 Bergdorf goodman, July 23 for Nordstrom, netaporter and beautylish!! I am *Not sure if they will have the B&G cream version as single though!!*


  I do better w/powder products so this news isn't exactly heartbreaking for me.


----------



## khhmakeup (Jun 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Now that is just so awesome.  So glad you had such a great time and picked up great tips and makeup too!!!!  I have The Rebel & Fallen Angel palettes but I've been
> wanting to get the Vintage Vamp palette too.  I'd love to hear what you think of it.


  Surprisingly, out of the two I bought, I like The Vintage Vamp the most! The two are pretty similar so I don't think I needed to get both, but if I had to choose, I would definitely get the Vintage Vamp!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 27, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> A new darker shade of Film Star Bronze & Glow is being released!


  Ooh I really like the looks of this!  I don't know if I'm getting anything from the Norman Parkinson collection.  Th e Dreamy Glow highlighter is of interest though.


----------



## allthingsglam (Jun 27, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> A new darker shade of Film Star Bronze & Glow is being released!


thanks for posting I'm getting


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha I know the British bloggers said they were perm but I don't know what that means for the U.S. I hope it comes in less than a week! I am so impatient.


 As usual they shipped the orders the same day!! I got shipping notification for both my orders yesterday but the expected date of arrival is like next Friday !! Way to go fedex :haha: !!


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> For everyone interested, the Norman Parkinson collection is up on the Charlotte Tilbury site. I picked up the Color of Youth Lip & Cheek Glow and the Dreamy Glow Highlighter. If you're interested in the Sunlight & Suntan palette then you'll have to purchase either the Miss 1975 kit or the full collection kit. Doesn't look like it is being sold individually. I know you wanted this @Haven, maybe you're interested in the full collection kit? It doesn't have anything that was release before. Still stinks it is not being sold separately though.
> 
> Edit: Looks like it is sold separately on the UK site, and this collection isn't available at all on the Canadian and Australian sites.


  Last time I checked on the Canadian site, the Matte Revolution lipsticks weren't available either. Which is a bummer, because the two lipsticks I really want from her are both in that formula. Hopefully it's just taking some time to set up and we'll still get everything.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 27, 2015)

katred said:


> Last time I checked on the Canadian site, the Matte Revolution lipsticks weren't available either. Which is a bummer, because the two lipsticks I really want from her are both in that formula. Hopefully it's just taking some time to set up and we'll still get everything.


  In the U.S. we're not getting the matte lipsticks until September. We had preview sale of them for like a week. So you may not get them until September as well, hopefully sooner though.  





Vineetha said:


> As usual they shipped the orders the same day!! I got shipping notification for both my orders yesterday but the expected date of arrival is like next Friday !! Way to go fedex :haha: !!


  Haha mine shipped yesterday as well. It will be here Thursday! Maybe by some miracle it will get here faster lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

khhmakeup said:


> Surprisingly, out of the two I bought, I like The Vintage Vamp the most! The two are pretty similar so I don't think I needed to get both, but if I had to choose, I would definitely get the Vintage Vamp!!!!


  Thanks for sharing that!  I will definitely get VV.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  Looking forward to swatches!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2015)

I just ordered Miss Kensington ls & The Color of Youth lip & cheek blush. Paypal worked for me tonight. I think I will also get the dreamy glow highlighter when Nordies gets it.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Jun 27, 2015)

katred said:


> Last time I checked on the Canadian site, the Matte Revolution lipsticks weren't available either. Which is a bummer, because the two lipsticks I really want from her are both in that formula. Hopefully it's just taking some time to set up and we'll still get everything.


I was at the launch on Wednesday (and hated it ... and left soon after I got there - it was a zoo) and was told that the mattes are coming to Canada in (I think) July or August. Supposedly the Norman Parkinson collection is as well in roughly that time frame. I don't have more details than that, though. I was told they have tons of stock and the only thing they are sold out of as of Thursday was the model body lotion.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Miss Kensington ls & The Color of Youth lip & cheek blush. Paypal worked for me tonight. I think I will also get the dreamy glow highlighter when Nordies gets it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>











  You know I will have to get the 1975 red lipstick too.


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha: :frenz:   You know I will have to get the 1975 red lipstick too.


 I got that one so that means I have to get Miss Kensington :lmao: :frenz:


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 27, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got that one so that means I have to get Miss Kensington


  Yes, you must my dear because it looks SUPER pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







My makeup buddy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Miss Kensington ls & The Color of Youth lip & cheek blush. Paypal worked for me tonight.* I think I will also get the dreamy glow highlighter when Nordies gets it.*


  Me too Sis


----------



## Haven (Jun 28, 2015)

So I was told that my products should be here on Monday. Very happy about that!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2015)

So where is that "Magic Face Brush" with the white bristles that she uses in the videos? I didn't see it on her site or on Nordies. Magic Face Brush


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too Sis








 It looks quite lovely & we are all a bit short on highlighters


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2015)

Haven said:


> So I was told that my products should be here on Monday. Very happy about that!


  What all did you get?

  Did you ever end up trying the Chanel Le Blanc Light Revealing Brightening Makeup Base in Rosee?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So where is that "Magic Face Brush" with the white bristles that she uses in the videos? I didn't see it on her site or on Nordies. Magic Face Brush


  Yes! I saw that in the video and want it too. Apparently she is releasing a new foundation in September so maybe it will be out with that.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Miss Kensington ls & The Color of Youth lip & cheek blush. Paypal worked for me tonight. I think I will also get the dreamy glow highlighter when Nordies gets it.


  I can't wait to see what you think of Miss Kensington!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It looks quite lovely & *we are all a bit short on highlighters*


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It magically disappeared








  I was hoping it had a magic application like Photoshop in it lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I can't wait to see what you think of Miss Kensington!


  Me too. It looks really pretty.


----------



## Haven (Jun 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What all did you get?  Did you ever end up trying the Chanel Le Blanc Light Revealing Brightening Makeup Base in Rosee?


  I ordered the 2 new ls, blush compact, and highlight powder.  Just like you I am running low on highlighters LOL.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2015)

Haven said:


> Love the Chanel makeup base! Now I am waiting for the fall collection to be released. Hopefully the swatches of the fall collection will not disappoint.


  I'm sooooo happy you ended up loving the Chanel base! I wore it yesterday & thought of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Do we have a thread for the fall Chanel? I can't remember.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I was hoping it had a magic application like Photoshop in it lol


 If only!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm sooooo happy you ended up loving the Chanel base! I wore it yesterday & thought of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yes:  http://www.specktra.net/t/191224/chanel-fall-2015/240


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yes:  http://www.specktra.net/t/191224/chanel-fall-2015/240


  Thanks babe!

  I need a distraction! Took puppy back Saturday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I miss her soooo much. She is just the sweetest little thing.

  Anyhoo.... I just ordered the new Chain Chanel Sunglasses to replace my stolen Raybans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 even though I already replaced them with the newer Rayban version. lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks babe!
> 
> I need a distraction! Took puppy back Saturday
> 
> ...


  Awwwww



​Sounds like you had a fantastic time!!!  You deserved more!  That whole thing just sucked!!!  Hurry and order your iWatch.  Hubs gave me one----my 
   early BD gift and I'm OBSESSED with it!  So much fun.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awwwww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  OMG! You LOVE it!!!! That is so freakin awesome. I definitely need to get mine.

  Yep, I pine over the loss of the sunglasses. They were just so perfect. Oh well.

  Here's your early Birthday hug & kiss Sis............
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















  Thanks my dear friend for being there!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 29, 2015)

http://www.reallyree.com/2015/06/charlotte-tilbury-filmstar-bronze-glow-medium-dark-review-swatches.html


----------



## Haven (Jun 29, 2015)

Just FYI NP bronze and glow is held up in customs. Any of the new kits with this product in them won't be shipped until this product is released by customs.  I was told that the earliest they expect the b & g to be available is the end of this week. It may actually be later than that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 29, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OMG! You LOVE it!!!! That is so freakin awesome. I definitely need to get mine.
> 
> Yep, I pine over the loss of the sunglasses. They were just so perfect. Oh well.
> 
> ...


 Oh my


----------



## BlueTrick (Jun 30, 2015)

I just received my Items The Dreamy Glow Highlighter & Colour of Youth. The images on the compacts are beautiful as are the products but my one gripe is the fact that the packaging is plastic. It would have been so much nicer had she gone for a metal compact instead.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

BlueTrick said:


> I just received my Items The Dreamy Glow Highlighter & Colour of Youth. The images on the compacts are beautiful as are the products but my one gripe is the fact that the packaging is plastic. It would have been so much nicer had she gone for a metal compact instead.


    How's the highlighter formula?   That's most unfortunate about the plastic packaging


----------



## Haven (Jun 30, 2015)

So now the NP bronze and glow is available for preorder on the CT website.  For $80?!?!  Um no.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

Received The Dreamy Glow Highlighter this morning; its lovely! Was afraid of how it would translate on my dark skin, but its perfect. Texture is silky and finely milled-- top notch quality.


----------



## MayTheOdds (Jun 30, 2015)

It's nicely pigmented, buttery soft and finely milled. So far i'm liking it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Received The Dreamy Glow Highlighter this morning; its lovely! Was afraid of how it would translate on my dark skin, but its perfect. Texture is silky and finely milled-- top notch quality.


  Awesome! It sounds perfect. Thanks so much. What is the shade in your opinion?


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Jun 30, 2015)

Is the regular powder bronze and glow in a plastic or metal compact? Tia x


----------



## Prettypackages (Jun 30, 2015)

Haven said:


> So now the NP bronze and glow is available for preorder on the CT website. For $80?!?! Um no.


  EXACTLy!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jun 30, 2015)

OMG the dreamy glow highlighter is $65! :-(


----------



## Medgal07 (Jun 30, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Is the regular powder bronze and glow in a plastic or metal compact? Tia x


   I had to run check mine---It's that rose gold metal----actually a pretty nice compact!


----------



## Vineetha (Jun 30, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> Is the regular powder bronze and glow in a plastic or metal compact? Tia x


 Plastic!! All her packaging comes usually in light weight plastic !! So I was expecting it with this collection as well!! The fallen angel palette  has to be the lightest compact I own!! :haha: My estimated delivery still says Friday, I hope it updates!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2015)

My order is supposed to here Friday too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Fedex says there is a National Service Disruption


----------



## Haven (Jun 30, 2015)

General review: love all the products but feel that they were too $$. The blush compact could have been larger.  Wearing Ms. Kensington right now and love the color.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2015)

Haven said:


> Wearing Ms. Kensington right now and love the color.








 Thanks hun!  was a bit worried about that lipstick shade for some reason, so I'm relieved.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jun 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Awesome! It sounds perfect. Thanks so much. What is the shade in your opinion?


  Soft gold


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I had to run check mine---It's that rose gold metal----actually a pretty nice compact!


  I think it's a plastic that looks like metal, no? Definitely not real metal.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Received The Dreamy Glow Highlighter this morning; its lovely! Was afraid of how it would translate on my dark skin, but its perfect. Texture is silky and finely milled-- top notch quality.


  Good to know, this is the product I'm most interested in but still not sure I will get.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Yess!! The shipping updated and my goodies are here!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! The shipping updated and my goodies are here!!!


  Yay! I so love the packaging!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yay! I so love the packaging!


  Me too!!! Everything looks so pretty!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! The shipping updated and my goodies are here!!!


  Great news! Tell about the highlighter and blush when you have a chance. Thanks.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! The shipping updated and my goodies are here!!!


  LOVE the packaging AND the shades!!!! Enjoy


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> I think it's a plastic that looks like metal, no? Definitely not real metal.


    Feels like more than plastic---especially the edges


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! The shipping updated and my goodies are here!!!






So, so nice!!!  Cute packaging and beautiful colors!!!!  ENJOY love!!!!  Can't wait to hear what you think when you try everything!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Great news! Tell about the highlighter and blush when you have a chance. Thanks.


 Just tried all three :haha:  !! Well grocery shopping is as good a reason as any :amused: The highlighter is really nice!! It doesn't have a chalky base so I think it will work across skin tones!! Also the texture is finely milled without any obvious shimmer/glitter!! The cream has a balmy texture and shows up without having to build up!! Blends easily and doesn't feel sticky once worn!  It kind of feels tiny like a balm packaging than a lip/cheek product!! Haven't tried it on the lips!!  Also loving the lip color!! It's a bright summer shade with little depth so it doesn't appear garish!!! lOVE!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> LOVE the packaging AND the shades!!!! Enjoy :frenz:


 :frenz: you need 975 red!!! And the highlighter  !! (And I need ms Kensington :lol: ; wil pick it up when Nordstrom launches me thinks)


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]So, so nice!!!  Cute packaging and beautiful colors!!!!  ENJOY love!!!!  Can't wait to hear what you think when you try everything!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


 :happydance: I love it!!!i had to try everything :haha: !! Going to one last sephora to see if they have the becca highlighter !! :lmao:


----------



## Haven (Jul 1, 2015)

Love the red lippie on! I would def bu if it weren't perm.   All of the products work beautifully! Not one dud in the bunch. Wish the b & g had a better price point!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! The shipping updated and my goodies are here!!!:cheer:


   Yaay! Nice


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Also loving the lip color!! It's a bright summer shade with little depth so it doesn't appear garish!!! lOVE!!


Thanks Vineetha!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> you need 975 red!!! And the highlighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I agree!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think I will get both from Nordies = EBATES! I love looking at your pics of the goodies


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I love it!!!i had to try everything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    AWESOME!!!  



Good luck finding the highlighter.  I'm hoping to nab it online!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I agree!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 Me too Sis!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Also loving the lip color!! It's a bright summer shade with little depth so it doesn't appear garish!!! lOVE!!


  Oh my---that's so great!!!  Making my list and checking it twice!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> AWESOME!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good lick finding the highlighter.  I'm hoping to nab it online!!!


Oh thanks for reminding me.  Yes.  I need to order online for ebates too!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Me too Sis!!











  My ebates is right $$$ up there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




so, I love adding to it. We just bought a new 65" 3D Samsung 4k curve tv & I went through ebates and got another $100 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hubs thought that was way cool lol.

  What all are you going to get?


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh thanks for reminding me.  Yes.  I need to order online for ebates too!


    You do know that I meant good luck and not good lick right?



 Ebates is so fun---especially for addicts people like us who buy a lot.  My Ebates ck in August will 
   be > $400.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 1, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You do know that I meant good luck and not good lick right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just under $200 now.  I don't know what took me so long to join.  I really didn't get it.  I do now!  But I still need to be reminded some time not to run out and buy in store.  But when I have down time I do like to shop in store so. . . .    I stopped by Chanel weeks ago and asked for a blush stick they had on display.  They told me it hadn't come in yet and would call me when it did.  Well they didn't so ebates here I come.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :haha:  I agree!!! :flower:  I think I will get both from Nordies = EBATES! I love looking at your pics of the goodies


 Yesss!!! :bigthumb: 





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  AWESOME!!!  [/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]Good luck finding the highlighter.  I'm hoping to nab it online!!![/COLOR]


 :lol: I didn't find the highlighter!! Well I never made it to sephora after dress shopping for my daughter!! :sigh: guess it's online!! :frenz:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 1, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My ebates is right $$$ up there
> 
> 
> 
> ...






My hubs thinks it's pretty great too---it's like a spoon full of sugar helping the medicine go down for them, right?  That's an awesome TV purchase---ENJOY!!!!
    I'm definitely getting the highlighter.  I'm not sure about the duo yet.  I have the first one and I'm on the fence about it, but it's a possibility, and maybe a lippie and/or the
    lip & cheek glow.  How about you?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yaay! Nice


 :frenz:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 1, 2015)

Haven said:


> Love the red lippie on! I would def bu if it weren't perm.   All of the products work beautifully! Not one dud in the bunch. Wish the b & g had a better price point!


 I wanted to get the B&g cream version too but at that price point I am not sure of the value!! I brought the powder version when It was 65 and they slowed hiked it to 68 seeing how popular it was!! I was expecting something along the same line and 80 is quite a jump for the brand!!


----------



## fashiong1rl (Jul 2, 2015)

i ordered the highlighter and miss kensington.. they should be here tomorrow =)


----------



## Haven (Jul 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I wanted to get the B&g cream version too but at that price point I am not sure of the value!! I brought the powder version when It was 65 and they slowed hiked it to 68 seeing how popular it was!! I was expecting something along the same line and 80 is quite a jump for the brand!!


  I don't want to pay $80, but the other products from this collection are wonderful. So it is a struggle to not preorder.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 2, 2015)

Haven said:


> I don't want to pay $80, but the other products from this collection are wonderful. So it is a struggle to not preorder.


  I want it too now! I'm going to wait until it is at Nordstrom though, if I'm paying $80 then I'm getting cash back.


----------



## Shars (Jul 2, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I want it too now! I'm going to wait until it is at Nordstrom though, if I'm paying $80 then I'm getting cash back.


----------



## Haven (Jul 2, 2015)

Someone at ct just told me that the np ls are limited edition - at least in the U.S.   Wonder if this is really true? I knew the compacts were but did not think the ls were.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2015)

If this pops up online at Nordies, someone please pm me!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> If this pops up online at Nordies, someone please pm me!


  I think the date is 16th !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will PM you if I happen to see it!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2015)

Haven said:


> Wonder if this is really true? I knew the compacts were but did not think the ls were.


  Oh I hope not!!!Probably because we dont have the matte range here yet!! Once sold out, hopefully it will launch with the Matte Lipsticks in September????


----------



## maeonsaturday (Jul 2, 2015)

I just received Love Glow today in the mail. Hope I like it! It reminds me of the lighter cousin of NARS Deep Throat. Heheh.


----------



## Haven (Jul 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Oh I hope not!!!Probably because we dont have the matte range here yet!! Once sold out, hopefully it will launch with the Matte Lipsticks in September????


  Hopefully!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think the date is 16th !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Me too, me too!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 2, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I'm just under $200 now.  I don't know what took me so long to join.  I really didn't get it.  I do now!  But I still need to be reminded some time not to run out and buy in store.  But when I have down time I do like to shop in store so. . . .    I stopped by Chanel weeks ago and asked for a blush stick they had on display.  They told me it hadn't come in yet and would call me when it did.  Well they didn't so ebates here I come.


    Good!  It's unfortunate that all merchants aren't on board with Ebates.  I actually check to see which store of those carrying what I want has the highest cash back.
   I remember to use Ebates more often than Mr Ebates because of the banner on my computer toolbar.  I wish Mr Rebates had one too.!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 2, 2015)

Haven said:


> Hopefully!


  I went back and got Miss Kensington too (just in case)


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I went back and got Miss Kensington too (just in case)


----------



## Monsy (Jul 2, 2015)

if i want to get one blush should I go with ecstasy or first love?


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 3, 2015)

I ' d love to see more swatches from Norman Parkinson collection! I' m eyeing on the 1975 red and Miss Kensington lipsticks, the highlighter , the cheek and lip blush and then maybe the creamy bronze and glow though i haven't tried the regular bronze and glow yet.i would love to hear your thoughts.if you had to choose between the creamy and the powder one which would you pick?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> if i want to get one blush should I go with ecstasy or first love?


 Love glow is slightly cool leaning pink on me!! The pigmentation is good but not va voom from the get go but more like buildable!! Ecstasy is an orange leaning coral and tad more pigmented from get go! Both are pretty but maybe you will like love glow more??!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :bigthumb:


 :frenz:  :lmao: I brought pretty much the whole collection except for the cream B&g  (Nordstrom launch??!!)


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> if i want to get one blush should I go with ecstasy or first love?
> I only have one CT blush Monsy---It's Love Glow and I love it.  It's a pretty pink with good pigmentation, not in-your-face-yet buildable to your desired likeness.
> 
> 
> ...


  Sounds like Ecstasy and I could be fast friends


----------



## Haven (Jul 3, 2015)

My favorite ct blush is love glow.  I also like ecstasy, but it can border on leaning a bit too orange depending on what other products are used in a look. I have first love, but I barely reach for it - not really sure why.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2015)

Got my goodies. Sorry my pics aren't better - my battery was dying.

  MK lipstick - a slight peachy, a tad pink nude.
  Happy lip & cheek blush - pink coral


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I brought pretty much the whole collection except for the cream B&g
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Awesome girl!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2015)

what Love glow are you guys talking about? you got me totally confused

  I was talking about First love
  http://gummyvision.com/gummyvision/2014/10/28/swatched-charlotte-tilbury-cheek-to-chic-in-first-love


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> what Love glow are you guys talking about? you got me totally confused  I was talking about First love http://gummyvision.com/gummyvision/2014/10/28/swatched-charlotte-tilbury-cheek-to-chic-in-first-love


 :lol: sorry somehow first love became love glow In my mind!! I don't have that one only love glow to compare!!


----------



## Haven (Jul 3, 2015)

Mixed np lippies today and got a great summer color.


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies. Sorry my pics aren't better - my battery was dying.  MK lipstick - a slight peachy, a tad pink nude. Happy lip & cheek blush - pink coral


 Thank u for the swatches! The color of the blush is ok but the packaging is a winner! Enjoy your goodies


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies. Sorry my pics aren't better - my battery was dying.
> 
> MK lipstick - a slight peachy, a tad pink nude.
> Happy lip & cheek blush - pink coral


  Love these!


----------



## katred (Jul 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> what Love glow are you guys talking about? you got me totally confused
> 
> I was talking about First love
> http://gummyvision.com/gummyvision/2014/10/28/swatched-charlotte-tilbury-cheek-to-chic-in-first-love


  Love Glow is a different shade:

  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-love-glow-cheek-chic-blusher-review-photos-swatches
  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-first-love-cheek-chic-blusher-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Monsy (Jul 3, 2015)

i swatched first love in the store and I remember it looking kind of bronzey


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies. Sorry my pics aren't better - my battery was dying.
> 
> MK lipstick - a slight peachy, a tad pink nude.
> Happy lip & cheek blush - pink coral


  Oh so pretty....does anyone know if these will be at Nordstrom?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 3, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh so pretty....does anyone know if these will be at Nordstrom?


  They are pretty. They should show up at Nordies. I think it was later July.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 3, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies. Sorry my pics aren't better - my battery was dying.
> 
> MK lipstick - a slight peachy, a tad pink nude.
> Happy lip & cheek blush - pink coral


  Yayy!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !
  PS: Doesnt the lip/cheek one look tiny more like a lip balm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! (not price wise though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## mel33t (Jul 4, 2015)

Monsy said:


> i swatched first love in the store and I remember it looking kind of bronzey


  I like First Love. I swatched the three I have. From top to bottom: First Love, Love Glow, and Ecstacy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I plan to get more.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  YES!!! It feels like one too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I haven't tried it on my lips yet. I will do that today.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :frenz:  :lmao: I brought pretty much the whole collection except for the cream B&g  (Nordstrom launch??!!)


 Same here!    





elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies. Sorry my pics aren't better - my battery was dying.  MK lipstick - a slight peachy, a tad pink nude. Happy lip & cheek blush - pink coral


 Enjoy, I wore both lipsticks, very nice! The powder as well, I didn't get the cream blush.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jul 4, 2015)

The Filmstar Bronze & Glow is finally coming in a deeper shade! The shade is "Medium Dark." It will be officially released in August. It will have the same packaging as the original.

  From Wayne Goss' IG:





  From Really Ree:









  With Flash




Without Flash


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I plan to get more.


   NICE!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Got my goodies. Sorry my pics aren't better - my battery was dying.
> 
> MK lipstick - a slight peachy, a tad pink nude.
> Happy lip & cheek blush - pink coral


    So odd-I commented on this last night and it wasn't here today-------I wasn't dreaming or drinking.  Any hoo----this is absolutely stunning Sis.  The colors are gorgeous and the packaging is 
   beautiful.  ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 4, 2015)

Butterscotch said:


> The Filmstar Bronze & Glow is finally coming in a deeper shade! The shade is "Medium Dark." It will be officially released in August. It will have the same packaging as the original.
> 
> From Wayne Goss' IG:
> 
> ...


   PRETTY!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 4, 2015)

Butterscotch said:


> The Filmstar Bronze & Glow is finally coming in a deeper shade! The shade is "Medium Dark." It will be officially released in August. It will have the same packaging as the original.
> 
> From Wayne Goss' IG:
> 
> ...


This is on my list!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is on my list!


  I'm still on the fence


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> This is on my list!


  Mine too.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry for the crappy quality but here is a screen cap of the new foundation from Charlotte Tilbury's snapchat


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 6, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! And look at those deeper shades!!!


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 7, 2015)

Sorry for the picture heavy post but I wanted to share the beauty of this collection which just landed in Stockholm from Selfridges  the packaging is really amazing.Totally a collector's dream!! Enjoy


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2015)

Haviggi said:


> Sorry for the picture heavy post but I wanted to share the beauty of this collection which just landed in Stockholm from Selfridges  the packaging is really amazing.Totally a collector's dream!! Enjoy


 Yay!!! Awesome!! Enjoy!! Yes the packaging really is :eyelove:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2015)

The new foundation & brush!!  https://instagram.com/p/41aoMRMmsd/ https://instagram.com/p/41Y5v1Mmp2/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Vineetha (Jul 7, 2015)

Ms Kensington lippie that I brought last week is in fedex limbo!! Though they shipped it on the same day (Thursday) it hasn't updated since then!! :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! And look at those deeper shades!!!


   I'm always ready to play w/new foundation.  I need to get busy and use up some of what I have----I'd like to try this!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/41Y5v1Mmp2/


   Behind that smile, CT looks like she's saying, "I'm gonna get your money."  



Other than the handle which I 
  suspect is pointed at the bottom, the brush looks like the Tom Ford Cream Foundation brush.




  Thanks for the links Vee


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ms Kensington lippie that I brought last week is in fedex limbo!! Though they shipped it on the same day (Thursday) it hasn't updated since then!!


   Oh No!!!  What's up with FedEx lately


----------



## Haviggi (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]We LOVE pictures!!!!! [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The packaging is darling.  Is that a cream duo?  It looks different from the duo[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   featured up thread.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Thanks so much for sharing Havi!!!![/COLOR]:hug: Thank you lovely Medgal07. Yes it is the cream bronze and glow.remember I was asking about getting the cream one or the powder one? I decided to get both! Haha.since there was this beautiful packaging I couldn't say no to temptation! The powder one is also on the way  :hug:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]We LOVE pictures!!!!! [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I can't wait to hear your thoughts on both.  I struggle with cream products but that looks like it's really pretty nice!!!  You're a girl after my own heart


----------



## jenise (Jul 8, 2015)

lipstickaholic said:


> Totally wish this brand was available at Sephora! :/


  me too!


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yess!! The shipping updated and my goodies are here!!!


  sooo pretty!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2015)

New products!!  https://instagram.com/p/4417pwsmrT/


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4417pwsmrT/


    What a nice concept!  I'm just awful w/ singles though---I forget them every time & reach for a palette.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   What a nice concept!  I'm just awful w/ singles though---I forget them every time & reach for a palette.[/COLOR]


 Right?? Hmmmm wonder what premium pricing scale she is gonna follow for this :lmao:


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4417pwsmrT/


 





  Everybody want my money lol


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4417pwsmrT/


  I LOVE both!!! When?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 8, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> https://instagram.com/p/4417pwsmrT/


 
  Ooh I like it!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm a little tempted by the Nordies kit!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm a little tempted by the Nordies kit!


I was eyeing that too but I already have the moisturizer and I think I would only want the wonder glow and the stick so I'll get those separate.  I do like the makeup bag but it comes with a bunch of kits and separately.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I was eyeing that too but I already have the moisturizer and I think I would only want the wonder glow and the stick so I'll get those separate.  I do like the makeup bag but it comes with a bunch of kits and separately.


  Do you like the moisturizer?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 9, 2015)

I'm trying it out again.  Today in fact.  I think I put it aside this winter because I needed something heavier.  But I'm ready to switch back now.  So far so good today.


----------



## newface (Jul 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I'm a little tempted by the Nordies kit!


  I am too!  The SA offered to redo my makeup using all CT products and I am really tempted for the kit and several of the items.  I need to just walk away.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 9, 2015)

newface said:


> I am too!  The SA offered to redo my makeup using all CT products and I am really tempted for the kit and several of the items.  I need to just walk away.








 I only have the blush stick thats in the set. I wouldn't mind having a travel size. I put it in my saved for later...but it keeps nagging at me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Right?? Hmmmm wonder what premium pricing scale she is gonna follow for this






  It should be interesting!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Everybody want my money lol


    I know---I keep trying to run away!!!  

   Storms headed my way tonight.  I don't want to duck and cover and I'm tired of running to shelter in the basement.  I want to shop.  I've already placed one Nordies Early Access order.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 9, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I know---I keep trying to run away!!!  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Storms headed my way tonight.  I don't want to duck and cover and I'm tired of running to shelter in the basement.  I want to shop.  I've already placed one Nordies Early Access order.[/COLOR]


  I can't wait for this storm to pass safely so you all don't have to be like that :/  I'm all shopped out lol I feel like these companies need to chill lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I feel like these companies need to chill lol


  Thank you AWS





  Things do feel a bit frenetic ---like you can't take a breath between new collections.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thank you AWS[/COLOR]:hug:     [COLOR=0000FF] Things do feel a bit frenetic ---like you can't take a breath between new collections.[/COLOR]:sigh:


  :hug:  I started writing down on a Post-It what I was interested in from Chanel, TF, CT etc this season and I ran out of space lol


----------



## newface (Jul 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I only have the blush stick thats in the set. I wouldn't mind having a travel size. I put it in my saved for later...but it keeps nagging at me.


  I was actually impressed by the blush stick that I may go for it.  The only thing that wasn't a full sized item in the kit was the magic cream.  I may purchase some of the items separately instead of grabbing the kit.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

This year's holiday collection!! http://www.mixedgems.co.uk/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-gift-guide-2015/


----------



## beauteblogueur (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.mixedgems.co.uk/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-gift-guide-2015/


  Oooh, there's a lot there that interests me. Definitely getting at least one of the shadow/liner sets and the Skin Travel Kit. The Book of Make-Up Magic is intriguing, can't wait to hear more about that.

  I wish her Colour Chameleon pencils were wind up instead of sharpen. I'm so tempted by this new set but I can't stand the wastage that comes with sharpening creamy pencils.


----------



## jenise (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.mixedgems.co.uk/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-gift-guide-2015/


  noooo see so many things I need lol especially bar of gold!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I started writing down on a Post-It what I was interested in from Chanel, TF, CT etc this season and I ran out of space lol









You need a multi-page tablet for that!.  I usually make a list but I haven't yet done that---it certainly will take a bit of the pressure off if I strategize my purchases.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.mixedgems.co.uk/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-gift-guide-2015/


    I like the Cat Eyes to Mesmerize - some of those combos are REALLY nice!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> This year's holiday collection!! http://www.mixedgems.co.uk/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-gift-guide-2015/


  I'm not sure what these are swatches of but I got them from Charlotte Tilbury's snapchat and I think they might be those powder shadow/pencil sets.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 10, 2015)

Oh, and I just realized I never posted my swatches from the Norman Parkinson collection. Love both of the items I got, and the packaging is beautiful. I was disappointed in how lightweight they were but they don't feel like plastic. I showed them to my dad and he said he thought they might be made of aluminum.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Dreamy Glow Highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Colour of Youth


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

jenise said:


> noooo see so many things I need lol especially bar of gold!!


  Haha yes! The bar of gold was the fist product I associated with the brand! Never got around to getting it though! Wonder if she is bringing it back perm or just for the holidays!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.mixedgems.co.uk/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-gift-guide-2015/








  Thanks!


----------



## Shars (Jul 10, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  I love the blue one!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


   I came very close to ordering the highlighter last night---caught myself.  I'll wait for it to show up at Nordies per my original plan


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 10, 2015)

Whooo that Bar of Gold. Lord. We didn't get along so well.


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 10, 2015)

I have the Bronze & Glow from Norman Parkinson and I really like it. Now I'm looking at that highlighter... Hmmm...


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha yes! The bar of gold was the fist product I associated with the brand! Never got around to getting it though! Wonder if she is bringing it back perm or just for the holidays!


  I know---it's so cool---how did we let that one get by???


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> I have the Bronze & Glow from Norman Parkinson and I really like it. Now I'm looking at that highlighter... Hmmm...


   Do you like it better than the Film Star Bronze & Glow?  I'm definitely getting the highlighter!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

After more than a week I finally got the ms Kensington lipstick and it was squished to the cap  !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> After more than a week I finally got the ms Kensington lipstick and it was squished to the cap
> 
> 
> 
> ...






OMG!  Did you order from the CT web site?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :shock: [COLOR=0000FF]OMG!  Did you order from the CT web site?[/COLOR]


 :nods: yup!! I have mailed the CS!! :sigh:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yup!! I have mailed the CS!!


  I never regained enough confidence to order from them.  I hope they're immediately responsive and send another lippie ASAP!
  If UPS is their carrier it's no wonder it was a mess---those trucks aren't air-conditioned.  I think I'll hold off ordering lippies online until 
  fall.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I never regained enough confidence to order from them.  I hope they're immediately responsive and send another lippie ASAP![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  If UPS is their carrier it's no wonder it was a mess---those trucks aren't air-conditioned.  I think I'll hold off ordering lippies online until[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  fall.[/COLOR]


 FedEx!! ooh: and they don't have a CS number to call!! The number listed goes starlight to voice mail :nono:


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey  there!  Good to see you!!!! Seriously?  You didn't like it?
> 
> Do you like it better than the Film Star Bronze & Glow?  I'm definitely getting the highlighter!


  Hey Medgal!

  I HATE the Bar of Gold. Like, with every cell in my body. I dedicated half a blog post to it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2014/04/11/product-review-charlotte-tilbury-haul-2/

  I definitely prefer the original Bronze & Glow in terms of formula. It's better for my oily skin. I prefer the powder version if I have to choose, but the thing about the cream version is... the sculpt shade is darker. It'll go further on a much wider range of skin tones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> FedEx!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   That is so not good!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> After more than a week I finally got the ms Kensington lipstick and it was squished to the cap
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Oh my that just sucks hun!!! Are they good with CS or not? Did you stick a Qtip in & try it on anyway


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Hey Medgal!
> 
> I HATE the Bar of Gold. Like, with every cell in my body. I dedicated half a blog post to it!
> 
> ...


   Money saved---maybe that's why we didn't get it the first time around
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     I have to stick w/the powder versions---if I get the cream I won't use it----senseless for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my that just sucks hun!!! Are they good with CS or not? *Did you stick a Qtip in & try it on anyway *


 





Stone addict!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Stone addict!!!!








 I would still have to see what the color looked like on me LOL!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my that just sucks hun!!! Are they good with CS or not? Did you stick a Qtip in & try it on anyway :haha:


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :lol:  I would still have to see what the color looked like on me LOL!


 Not yet!! But I have to now!! :lol:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not yet!! But I have to now!!


 Well while you're at it you might as well share swatches


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I would still have to see what the color looked like on me LOL!


  I know---for real!!!!!!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Stone addict!!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 10, 2015)

OMG guys!! So I never got a response from CS re: the lipstick! But just now Fedex dropped off a package!! LMAO They overnighted the replacement lipstick without even responding to the mail!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!! But I am happy lol


----------



## bunnypoet (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.mixedgems.co.uk/2015/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-gift-guide-2015/


  Oh my gosh! I want almost all of it, especially the eye shadow/liner duos, the skincare minis, and the travel set. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There will be no money left over for me to buy Christmas presents for anyone else. Lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: Y[COLOR=0000FF]ou need a multi-page tablet for that!.  I usually make a list but I haven't yet done that---it certainly will take a bit of the pressure off if I strategize my purchases.[/COLOR]


  Yes lol But something new always pops up lol    





Vineetha said:


> After more than a week I finally got the ms Kensington lipstick and it was squished to the cap  !!





elegant-one said:


> :lol:  I would still have to see what the color looked like on me LOL!





Vineetha said:


> Not yet!! But I have to now!! :lol:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Well while you're at it you might as well share swatches[/COLOR]:haha:


  :lmao:


----------



## Ernie (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: OMG guys!! So I never got a response from CS re: the lipstick! But just now Fedex dropped off a package!! LMAO They overnighted the replacement lipstick without even responding to the mail!! :whoa: !! But I am happy lol :haha:


 Glad it's all straightened out! I love the lipsticks. Enjoy. :encore:


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> OMG guys!! So I never got a response from CS re: the lipstick! But just now Fedex dropped off a package!! LMAO They overnighted the replacement lipstick without even responding to the mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That is so awesome hun!!!! WOOT! Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> OMG guys!! So I never got a response from CS re: the lipstick! But just now Fedex dropped off a package!! LMAO They overnighted the replacement lipstick without even responding to the mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Beautiful Vee.  I'm glad it worked out---and so quickly!!!  That must have been a common complaint if they responded so fast---they weren't surprised.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 10, 2015)

I can't deal with the thought of all the Xmas goodies coming.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 10, 2015)

Ernie said:


> I can't deal with the thought of all the Xmas goodies coming.


   Likewise---especially since I've not yet used some of the collection items that I've already purchased.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> OMG guys!! So I never got a response from CS re: the lipstick! But just now Fedex dropped off a package!! LMAO They overnighted the replacement lipstick without even responding to the mail!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  That is excellent service!


----------



## beautycool (Jul 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ompom: OMG guys!! So I never got a response from CS re: the lipstick! But just now Fedex dropped off a package!! LMAO They overnighted the replacement lipstick without even responding to the mail!! :whoa: !! But I am happy lol :haha:


   Thanks for swatches Hun  Is that pink like a baby pink ? Does it remind you of any other lipstick colour?


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 13, 2015)

I got an email from Beautylish that the new collection will be up there July 22nd, 9pm pst/12am July 23rd est. So maybe Nordstrom will be launching around then also. The packaging is so gorgeous, I think I may get the highlighter and cream blush and Miss Kensington lipstick. The bronzer/highlight packaging is so amazing but I don't use cream products enough to spend $80 just for the packaging. The other two are pricey enough, sigh.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2015)

The new bronze and glow (deeper shade) is now up on CT.com!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The new bronze and glow (deeper shade) is now up on CT.com!!


Ooh I want this.  I've never ordered from the site before.  How is shipping?  I may just wait for Beautylish as they are super fast.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 14, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh I want this.  I've never ordered from the site before.  How is shipping?  I may just wait for Beautylish as they are super fast.


 They ship On the same day but uses FedEx ground!! That takes a while  since the shipping is from CA!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 14, 2015)

I would love to try the new Bronze & Glow Med-Deep, but I'm wondering if realistically, it's 'deep enough'? I'm NC50, whaddya think y'all?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 14, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I would love to try the new Bronze & Glow Med-Deep, but I'm wondering if realistically, it's 'deep enough'? I'm NC50, whaddya think y'all?


Probably not but I liked using the original one in the winter to give a hint of color as I don't like to go too bronzy in the winter so I didn't feel it was a waste.  Plus I liked the highlighter so you could probably go that route.  I do like the highlighter much better in this duo and the colors just seem warmer overall which suits me fine.  But who knows until you/we see it in person.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 14, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> Received The Dreamy Glow Highlighter this morning; its lovely! Was afraid of how it would translate on my dark skin, but its perfect. Texture is silky and finely milled-- top notch quality.
> 
> I'm excited to check this one out!
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


  Is it time _already_ to make holiday collection wish lists?!


----------



## newface (Jul 14, 2015)

The new collection is available for presale on nordstrom.com!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> I got an email from Beautylish that the new collection will be up there July 22nd, 9pm pst/12am July 23rd est. So maybe Nordstrom will be launching around then also. The packaging is so gorgeous, I think I may get the highlighter and cream blush and Miss Kensington lipstick. The bronzer/highlight packaging is so amazing but *I don't use cream products enough to spend $80 *just for the packaging. The other two are pricey enough, sigh.


    It's on Nordie's.  I hear you with the cream product.  I have the first one and if this one were a powder I would be all over it!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Jul 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   It's on Nordie's.  I hear you with the cream product.  I have the first one and if this one were a powder I would be all over it!!![/COLOR]


  It is!? Oh god... can't buy anything else yet!!! Haha. Or I need to put back something I was about to get. LOL.  Oh yes, if it were powder I would snap it up! Since the original is still on my someday list hehe.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 14, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Oh yes, if it were powder I would snap it up! Since the original is still on my someday list hehe.


    We are being bombarded with new collections


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 15, 2015)

Where are my warm toned beauties? Charlotte did the damn thing with a Medium/Dark offering of Bronze & Glow! I hit pan on my Sculpt shade in the original. This is the best sculpt/highlight combo I've ever used. I'm getting the darker one for two of my main clients. They are gonna be over the MOON!


----------



## Ingenue (Jul 15, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The new bronze and glow (deeper shade) is now up on CT.com!!


Lord, I need a late pass! LOL! I see ya'll have already covered this...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know if you all saw my post in the highlighter thread but Bergdorf has the Norman Parkinson collection in and the new bronze in glow in medium to dark shade. I passed on the NP highlighter. Shocker but I had to have the darker bronze and glow. Passed on the cream formula.  It seems Bergdorf's is having a meet n greet with Charlotte tilbury tomorrow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Lord, I need a late pass! LOL! I see ya'll have already covered this...


    You got it!!!!


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know if you all saw my post in the highlighter thread but Bergdorf has the Norman Parkinson collection in and the new bronze in glow in medium to dark shade. I passed on the NP highlighter. Shocker but I had to have the darker bronze and glow. Passed on the cream formula.  It seems Bergdorf's is having a meet n greet with Charlotte tilbury tomorrow.


  How do you like the darker B&G?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> How do you like the darker B&G?


  I think it is gorgeous! I can't wait to wear it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 15, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think it is gorgeous! I can't wait to wear it.


 Awesome!!! I can't wait to buy it!!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 17, 2015)

Do you guys know about the Spring App? The darker B&G is available there, and if you download and do your first order you get $20 off.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Do you guys know about the Spring App? The darker B&G is available there, and if you download and do your first order you get $20 off.


  Thanks! I didn't know about it.

  I just pre-ordered the highlighter


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Do you guys know about the Spring App? The darker B&G is available there, and if you download and do your first order you get $20 off.


  Wait...Nordies or CT? I just downloaded the Nordies App.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wait...Nordies or CT? I just downloaded the Nordies App.


 Spring app !! It's a NY based online shopping app!!   Edit: but the 20 off will only apply to orders above 75 and it won't let you club items!! No shopping cart functionality!! Each item would be a single order :dunno:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks! I didn't know about it.
> 
> I just pre-ordered the highlighter


   YAY!!!!! 




 I ordered mine from Nordies---it was in stock earlier this week.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Wait...Nordies or CT? I just downloaded the Nordies App.
> No.  Go to the App Store on your iPhone and select search...put in Spring App & it will come up?
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


 That Blows!!!!!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> No.  Go to the App Store on your iPhone and select search...put in Spring App & it will come up?
> 
> That Blows!!!!!


  Oh that sucks... I actually was able to get it with the $20 off.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Oh that sucks... I actually was able to get it with the $20 off.


 First, it's really good to see you!!!!   So, tell me about this 'Spring" company.  They appear to be an online 
   warehouse for many brands.  Is that right?


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Edit: but the 20 off will only apply to orders above 75 and it won't let you club items!! No shopping cart functionality!! Each item would be a single order








Oh thanks Vee! I had no idea. I'll check it out.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> YAY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered mine from Nordies---it was in stock earlier this week.


  Was it really! I missed that somehow. It always showed BO for me..blah! I guess I can wait


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Was it really! I missed that somehow. It always showed BO for me..blah! I guess I can wait


  Well we can borrow some highlighters for ya until then because your private stock must be low by now!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Well we can borrow some highlighters for ya until then because your private stock must be low by now!!!








 You must have a HIGHLIGHTER showroom Sis.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 17, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> First, it's really good to see you!!!!   So, tell me about this 'Spring" company.  They appear to be an online
> warehouse for many brands.  Is that right?


  Thank you! I've ordered two things from them: the two Filmstar palettes. They appear to be a warehouse. Charlotte Tilbury actually put an e-mail out there directing people to Spring. Shipping is about 5-6 days though.


----------



## Shars (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Edit: but the 20 off will only apply to orders above 75 and it won't let you club items!! No shopping cart functionality!! Each item would be a single order


  Seems like the discount only works with the Android app?


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Seems like the discount only works with the Android app?


  I used it on my iPad. It should work with it.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 17, 2015)

Shars said:


> Seems like the discount only works with the Android app?


  No it does work with iPhone too!! The discount applies automatically when I choose anything over 75 dollars !! It would have been nice if there was an option to club items!! Every single item has to be a single order!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You must have a HIGHLIGHTER showroom Sis.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Thank you! I've ordered two things from them: the two Filmstar palettes. They appear to be a warehouse. Charlotte Tilbury actually put an e-mail out there directing people to Spring. *Shipping is about 5-6 days though. *


    That's not bad---it's free & there's no state tax!  For me, that's like Ebates @ 6%.  I like the Filmstar B & G,  Light so I ordered the Medium-Dark  via my iPhone.
   I like that you can use Apple Pay w/ Spring.  Using Spring to process their orders is a good move for CT because they SUCK at it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> No it does work with iPhone too!! The discount applies automatically when I choose anything over 75 dollars !! It would have been nice if there was an option to club items!! Every single item has to be a single order!!


    That doesn't make sense------multiple packages (not that I mind that) instead of a single order & shipment.  How are they able to provide free shipping that way


----------



## katred (Jul 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> That doesn't make sense------multiple packages (not that I mind that) instead of a single order & shipment.  How are they able to provide free shipping that way


  Tells you something about the margin they're making on the actual products.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 18, 2015)

they make a lot

  for example retailer gets chanel fragrance for 45$ and sells it for 90$


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's not bad---it's free & there's no state tax!  For me, that's like Ebates @ 6%.  I like the Filmstar B & G,  Light so I ordered the Medium-Dark  via my iPhone.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I like that you can use [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Apple Pay w/ Spring.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Using Spring to process their orders is a good move for CT because they SUCK at it!!![/COLOR]


 mine just arrived- the darker one!!! I am going to open it and stare in awe soon! :eyelove:


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 18, 2015)

I just placed an order with her website and got free 2 day shipping.  So, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## clidre (Jul 18, 2015)

Does anyone have both CT Ecstasy (blush) and TheBalm Frat Boy? Are they similar? I think the outer shade of Ecstasy is more orange, but I can't tell...  I have to choose 1 CT blush and I don't want to buy shades I already own... Thanks!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

katred said:


> Tells you something about the margin they're making on the actual products.


   Indeed!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> mine just arrived- the darker one!!! I am going to open it and stare in awe soon!






It's stare worthy!!!   Enjoy!  I'm wearing the Light duo today.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :haha: [COLOR=0000FF]It's stare worthy!!!   [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Enjoy!  I'm wearing the Light duo today.[/COLOR]


i decided to wear it tonight and it's absolutely stunning. I really like this and the NP cream one. I wonder how close the color will be to the Tom ford illuminator coming out soon. The bottom color and the dark CT look similar.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 18, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> i decided to wear it tonight and it's absolutely stunning. I really like this and the NP cream one. I wonder how close the color will be to the Tom ford illuminator coming out soon. The bottom color and the dark CT look similar.


  I know you looked just gorgeous in it.  I don't do well w/creams which is why I'm so excited about the medium-dark version of bronze & glow.  The TF illuminator duo
   looks amazing but of course we're relying on computer pics.  It's hard to know  how the compare at this point.  I'm excited to find out though.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I know you looked just gorgeous in it.  I don't do well w/creams which is why I'm so excited about the medium-dark version of bronze & glow.  The TF illuminator duo[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   looks amazing but[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF] of course we're relying on computer pics.  It's hard to know  how the compare at this point.  I'm excited to find out though.[/COLOR]    :happydance:  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]


 I know what you mean. I thought the dark filmstar was darker from the pics. I can't wait to compare it to the TF one when it arrives.  it's highlighter overload over here. I've accepted that I just collect this stuff.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 19, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> i decided to wear it tonight and it's absolutely stunning. I really like this and the NP cream one. I wonder how close the color will be to the Tom ford illuminator coming out soon. The bottom color and the dark CT look similar.


Yay! Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 19, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yay! Isn't it gorgeous?


so pretty!!! If I had more light I could have gotten a better pic. Next time!


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 19, 2015)

As tempted as I am by the cream B&G, I'm going to skip. The highlighter is pretty, but the bronzer is too light for my skin tone. 

  I'm still getting my CT fix though - I ordered two Retouchers from Nordie's last night.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> As tempted as I am by the cream B&G, I'm going to skip. The highlighter is pretty, but the bronzer is too light for my skin tone.
> 
> I'm still getting my CT fix though - I ordered two Retouchers from Nordie's last night.


I haven't tried this product.  Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm totally in love in shaping/sculpting Duo Ch.T. - Film Star - it's really beautiful!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I have too Light Wonder Foundation in Fair 2 colour but it's a liitle too dark for me NC 15 skin and too glow


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yay! Isn't it gorgeous?


   I wish mine would ship already!!!!!  CT should have offered the two B & Gs together the first time around, but it 
  looks like she nailed it this time.  I wore the light version yesterday and I had forgotten how lovely & illuminating it 
  is.  I use the bronze portion over the TF cream bronzer of the Shade & Illuminate compact & set it with the 
  bronze side of the CT B & G.


----------



## Shars (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to stop w/the highlighters but I just can't.  Given that I have NO willpower whatsoever, I'm at least trying
> to be more circumspect in my purchases.  *Please don't ask how that working out for me.*
> 
> I wish mine would ship already!!!!!  CT should have offered the two B & Gs together the first time around, but it
> ...


  At least you're getting cashback and free shipping and you're not buying in store (no cashback) and saving on gas driving from haul to haul.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I haven't tried this product.  Let us know how you like it.


  I love the retoucher! I've been using it since I first got it and it's replaced my very loved YSL Touche Eclat pen and even the TF Concealer pen. I prefer the consistency and coverage of the CT product.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I need to stop w/the highlighters but I just can't.  Given that I have NO willpower whatsoever, I'm at least trying
> to be more circumspect in my purchases.  Please don't ask how that working out for me.
> 
> I wish mine would ship already!!!!!  CT should have offered the two B & Gs together the first time around, but it
> ...


  I said that too... Getting the discount on the Spring app seemed like good fiscal sense. I will have to will all these highlighters to someone; there more than a lifetime of products for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Shars said:


> At least you're getting cashback and free shipping and you're not buying in store (no cashback) and saving on gas driving from haul to haul.


   Yes---you're right Shars!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I said that too... Getting the discount on the Spring app seemed like good fiscal sense. I will have to will all these highlighters to someone; there more than a lifetime of products for me.






Woo hoo-----I just got the shipping notice for my FS B & G M/D!!!  I'm so excited!!!  I agree about the highlighters that we've amassed---my daughter had better start liking them



There will be plenty left when I'm gone!!!!


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jul 20, 2015)

Has anybody purchased the Norman Parkinson makeup bags? What is the quality like? I can't decide if I want to buy the pieces individually or just spring for that gift set.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Has anybody purchased the Norman Parkinson makeup bags? What is the quality like? I can't decide if I want to buy the pieces individually or just spring for that gift set.


   Sorry no.  Like everything else, I have too many makeup bags and don't even use half of them.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Has anybody purchased the Norman Parkinson makeup bags? What is the quality like? I can't decide if I want to buy the pieces individually or just spring for that gift set.


  If you LOVE the images on them, I say go for it!  It looks like the bags are average quality.  The one with the red bathing suit looks like it would be a lovely clutch for a night out!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 20, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Has anybody purchased the Norman Parkinson makeup bags? What is the quality like? I can't decide if I want to buy the pieces individually or just spring for that gift set.


 @beautyprofessor had reviewed one!! I think she liked the larger one!!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 20, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> If you LOVE the images on them, I say go for it!  It looks like the bags are average quality.  The one with the red bathing suit looks like it would be a lovely clutch for a night out!


 
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa1FG1Tsx5k

  skip to the 10:15 mark...


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Jul 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> @beautyprofessor had reviewed one!! I think she liked the larger one!!


  I saw that. The problem is she likes everything. I don't think I've ever read a negative review from her.


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Woo hoo-----I just got the shipping notice for my FS B & G M/D!!!  I'm so excited!!!  I agree about the highlighters that we've amassed---my daughter had better start liking them
> 
> 
> 
> There will be plenty left when I'm gone!!!!


Hi MedGal, where did you find it?  I can't seem to find the medium dark on Nordies or on Net a Porter


----------



## Shars (Jul 21, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Hi MedGal, where did you find it?  I can't seem to find the medium dark on Nordies or on Net a Porter


  On the Spring app I think.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> On the Spring app I think.


  Yes, that's correct------on the Spring App, and it has shipped!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So sorry for the delayed reply MissElie & Shars!!!


----------



## MissElle12 (Jul 22, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Yes, that's correct------on the Spring App, and it has shipped!!!!  :yahoo:  So sorry for the delayed reply MissElie & Shars!!![/COLOR]





Shars said:


> On the Spring app I think.


  Thanks ladies!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

My order finally came!  I got it in this nice box.  I ordered late Friday night/Saturday morning and it shipped out on Monday.  I ordered everything from the Charlotte Tilbury website and when I called to check on my order someone answered the phone and I also did receive an order confirmation and tracking info.  The only issues I had were that Miss Kensington fell out when I opened her and she was a little smushed at the top.  Also, the tube for Hepburn Honey won't stay closed.  1975 also came a teeny bit smushed at the top.  Everyone was right, the packaging is not top notch but it is pretty.  I find that the bronze and glow has the best packaging and feels sturdy.  Excuse my pics, I just wanted to throw some quick swatches up in case anyone was interested.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

Swatch time!





  L to R: Marie Antoinette, Mona Lisa, Cleopatra








  Medium Dark Bronze & Glow
  Sculpt on the left, highlight on the right





  Dreamy Glow Highlighter





  L to R: Miss Kensington, Hepburn Honey, 1975 Red (it does look orange on me, but I love all three of these lippies)


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Swatch time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Is that the Medium to Dark Bronze & Glow you got? If so, does the darker side translate well. I can't remember your skin tone but I think you may be a shade or two lighter than me.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Swatch time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything looks so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Is that the Medium to Dark Bronze & Glow you got? If so, does the darker side translate well. I can't remember your skin tone but I think you may be a shade or two lighter than me.


 
  Oh my bad, yes, this is the Medium to Dark Bronze and Glow.  I am NW43 in Mac, Macao in Nars supposedly 177 in MUFE (never tried the foundation on though- it shows up in my color match).  the dark shade looks like a grayish golden color on me.  I put it on my face to see and it did not show up as a contour for me.  It looks good as an all over the face glow, maybe it would look nice over a tinted moisturizer or something like that.  The highlight shade is like a golden peach on my skin, not too orange at all- but both are buildable.  If you are looking for a strong contour, this is not it.  Hope that helps!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Everything looks so beautiful on you!!!


  Thank you!!!


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Oh my bad, yes, this is the Medium to Dark Bronze and Glow.  I am NW43 in Mac, Macao in Nars supposedly 177 in MUFE (never tried the foundation on though- it shows up in my color match).  the dark shade looks like a grayish golden color on me.  I put it on my face to see and it did not show up as a contour for me.  It looks good as an all over the face glow, maybe it would look nice over a tinted moisturizer or something like that.  The highlight shade is like a golden peach on my skin, not too orange at all- but both are buildable.  If you are looking for a strong contour, this is not it.  Hope that helps!


  Ahh, we're close in shades. I'm somewhere between NW43 and NW45 in MAC and 175 and 177 in MUFE so yes, that does help a great deal. I was hoping the B&G would be darker *pouts*. Ah well, $70 saved haha. I love the dreamy glow highlight on you though. If only I didn't hate working with creams. The lipsticks are beautiful too, especially that 1975!!!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ahh, we're close in shades. I'm somewhere between NW43 and NW45 in MAC and 175 and 177 in MUFE so yes, that does help a great deal. I was hoping the B&G would be darker *pouts*. Ah well, $70 saved haha. I love the dreamy glow highlight on you though. If only I didn't hate working with creams. The lipsticks are beautiful too, especially that 1975!!!


  Ok, good!  Yeah, I kind of figured the bronze and glow would not be dark enough, but both colors are very pretty and unlike anything else I have.  The Dreamy Glow highlighter is a powder.  I don't like creams either!  The only thing creamy was the Colour of Youth, which I didn't swatch because I'm not too sure about it yet, but the color looks very pretty.  I'm just questioning the longevity of it...
  I confess, I bought it for the packaging.


----------



## Shars (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Ok, good!  Yeah, I kind of figured the bronze and glow would not be dark enough, but both colors are very pretty and unlike anything else I have.  The Dreamy Glow highlighter is a powder.  I don't like creams either!  The only thing creamy was the Colour of Youth, which I didn't swatch because I'm not too sure about it yet, but the color looks very pretty.  I'm just questioning the longevity of it...
> I confess, I bought it for the packaging.


  Oh! Why did I think it was a powder? *adds to list* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The packaging is stellar!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Swatch time!
> 
> L to R: Marie Antoinette, Mona Lisa, Cleopatra
> 
> ...


   Nice haul!


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Nice haul!


  Thank you!


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Swatch time!
> 
> L to R: Marie Antoinette, Mona Lisa, Cleopatra
> 
> ...


  Thanks for the swatches :eyelove: I've been searching high and low for WOC swatches of the highlighter. It looks so nice and expensive lol


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> Thanks for the swatches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You're welcome.  Yes girl, my hand was shaking when I hit "submit", lol.  I was like, Damn Gina!  Whyyyyy!!!  Me and Charlotte are going to break up if she doesn't changer her ways!  Yeah, but the highlighter is really pretty and subtle, but you can build it up.  If you are looking for more of a super pow, I'd go with Champagne Pop.  They look like they are probably similar in color.  I just really loved the packaging...


----------



## Jayjayy (Jul 22, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> You're welcome.  Yes girl, my hand was shaking when I hit "submit", lol.  I was like, Damn Gina!  Whyyyyy!!!  Me and Charlotte are going to break up if she doesn't changer her ways!  Yeah, but the highlighter is really pretty and subtle, but you can build it up.  If you are looking for more of a super pow, I'd go with Champagne Pop.  They look like they are probably similar in color.  I just really loved the packaging...


  Hmm...I bought CP after swatching in store but haven't gotten my hands on it yet. That packaging is gorgeous I agree. And I prefer more subtle easy to apply highlighters. Y'all got me out here shopping all outside my price range, losing my damn mind :haha:  I'll probably wait until it's OOO then go on a frantic hunt like I normally do! It would be my most expensive single makeup item ever.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 22, 2015)

Jayjayy said:


> I'll probably wait until it's OOO then go on a frantic hunt like I normally do! It would be my most expensive single makeup item ever.


  Yeah, this is probably the most I've ever spent on makeup in one single purchase, but I tend to spend when I'm stressed/nervous.  Sometimes, when you work hard and you've sacrificed a lot to try to create a better life, you have to treat yourself to remember that you are worth it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

I thought I had put swatches of the darker Bronze and Glow here.  Maybe it was in the highlighter thread.  I'm starting to rethink the Dreamy Glow highlighter.  Great haul @cupcake28 !


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I thought I had put swatches of the darker Bronze and Glow here.  Maybe it was in the highlighter thread.  I'm starting to rethink the Dreamy Glow highlighter.  Great haul @cupcake28 !


  Thank you!  The B&G looks great on you!  Maybe the sculpt shade will look better on me after I put on foundation???  I might just have to mix it with something deeper.  It's pretty though.  The Dreamy Glow is very pretty, but if you already have CP and Tribulation, you probably don't need it.  I just opted for it because I absolutely loved the packaging.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> My order finally came!  I got it in this nice box.  I ordered late Friday night/Saturday morning and it shipped out on Monday.  I ordered everything from the Charlotte Tilbury website and when I called to check on my order someone answered the phone and I also did receive an order confirmation and tracking info.  The only issues I had were that Miss Kensington fell out when I opened her and she was a little smushed at the top.  Also, the tube for Hepburn Honey won't stay closed.  1975 also came a teeny bit smushed at the top.  Everyone was right, the packaging is not top notch but it is pretty.  I find that the bronze and glow has the best packaging and feels sturdy.  Excuse my pics, I just wanted to throw some quick swatches up in case anyone was interested.







GORGEOUS haul!!!  ENJOY!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Swatch time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Beautiful!!!!!!  Thanks for taking the time to swatch everything!!!  My Film Star B & G arrived today.  I'm glad I 
   ordered the Dreamy Glow highlighter but it hasn't yet arrived from Nordies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Thank you!  The B&G looks great on you!  Maybe the sculpt shade will look better on me after I put on foundation???  I might just have to mix it with something deeper.  It's pretty though.  The Dreamy Glow is very pretty, but if you already have CP and Tribulation, you probably don't need it.  I just opted for it because I absolutely loved the packaging.


  This one is much darker than the 'Light' FSB&G' which I use to set a darker cream product that I use for contouring.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

I agree--------the CT packaging is really top notch, yet not wasteful.















Left:       Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark*

Right:     Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Light*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree--------the CT packaging is really top notch, yet not wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh!  How do you like it?


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> You're a beautiful lady!  I'm glad you treated yourself!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Awww, thank you so much Meddy!  I do not need any more highlighters, lol.  I really like the dark B&G.  The colors are so pretty, but I'm going to have to find a way to use the sculpt side.


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree--------the CT packaging is really top notch, yet not wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Super pretty!  I can really see the difference!  The light one is pretty too!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree--------the CT packaging is really top notch, yet not wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Alot of people don't like the packaging, but I've never had an issue with it. The Filmstars are heavy.. but the lippies are light- as are the quads... I guess compared to other luxe brands (Tom Ford, Burberry, Guerlain) CT is a bit cheaper... but I like it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I agree--------the CT packaging is really top notch, yet not wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Lovely!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Ooh!  How do you like it?


    I love the way it swatches.  I'm going to try it on w/my full face of makeup to see how it plays out---will report back.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Super pretty!  I can really see the difference!  The light one is pretty too!


   You can't tell from the pic, but the sculpt side of my  B & G light has a huge indentation from frequent use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 23, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Lovely!!!


    Thanks Sis!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I really like the packaging of the B & Gs and the blush compacts.  I agree that the lipstick packaging seems extremely light weight.
> 
> Thanks Sis!!!


  You look beautiful in everything!


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Even the light B & G shows up on your face much darker than you would imagine it would based on a swatch.
> 
> You can't tell from the pic, but the sculpt side of my  B & G light has a huge indentation from frequent use.


  I was saying the contour side of the light one looks pretty dark.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was saying the contour side of the light one looks pretty dark.


  I think that was just my photo---quite the contrary.  It looks light IRL but is dark once applied.  When I first got it last year I thought I'd made a huge mistake.


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Awww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Okay. I'm going to have to wait until I can see the Medium/Dark one in person before I decide to get it (online of course lol).


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Update:   I wore Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Medium-Dark *yesterday and I love it!  The bronzer is very dark and I had to tone it down w/my setting powder.  
                The illuminator is quite pigmented and I could even use it as a blush, however this time I used it on my facial high planes and paired it with the blush side of the
                TF Softcore duo.  That was a really lovely combo.  I'm really glad I purchased this product.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Shars said:


> Okay. I'm going to have to wait until I can see the Medium/Dark one in person before I decide to get it (online of course lol).


 I think the Med/Dk would work best for you Shars.   Just based on you current Avi you appear cool toned---is that right?  I think it would be gorgeous on you.


----------



## Shars (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think the Med/Dk would work best for you Shars.   Just based on you current Avi you appear cool toned---is that right?  I think it would be gorgeous on you.


  I'm hoping it does. It reminds me a lot of a Sleek contour duo I have with the orange toned highlighter. I just want to see if the darker colour would be an obvious bronzer on me even if it's not deep enough to be a contour shade, which I suspect it isn't. I am neutral to cool, yes.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2015)

I just got the CT DG Highlighter & I REALLY love it. It's so soft & pretty on. Its more of a candlelight shade.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just got the CT DG Highlighter & I REALLY love it. It so soft & pretty on. Its more of a candlelight shade.


 Yes :happydance: I  it!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I just got the CT DG Highlighter & I REALLY love it. It so soft & pretty on. Its more of a candlelight shade.







OH YAY!!!!  I'm glad you love it.  Nordies still has not yet shipped mine!!!  I find that spritzing the Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*
                   on my face not only gives a healthy glow to my skin but it also enhances my highlighter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yay!!!  Squeals!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OH YAY!!!!  I'm glad you love it.  Nordies still has not yet shipped mine!!!  I find that spritzing the Tatcha Luminous *Dewy Skin Mist*
> on my face not only gives a healthy glow to my skin but it also enhances my highlighter.


  They still haven't! geesh. OMGosh, I cannot wait to get that Tatcha mist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can I spray it on my chest & make it glow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  LOVE the CT highlighter powder. Its sooooo silky refined & for me, its the perfect amount of glow/highlight. I feel like I've been on the Meddy/Vee highlight train


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 24, 2015)

I just caved and bought Dreamy Glow from Beautylish. Almost ordered it from Nordies to get y cash back, but decided a quicker turnaround was worth more, and I get my Beautylish orders in a day's time.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I just caved and bought Dreamy Glow from Beautylish. Almost ordered it from Nordies to get y cash back, but decided a quicker turnaround was worth more, and I get my Beautylish orders in a day's time.


  Awesome - I hope you love it on!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Would it be blasphemous if I said it may be my favorite highlighter yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Yay.  I hope you love it Yazmin!!! I had to go onto my Nordies account  to find out that my DG shipped 7/21 and will be here on Monday.  I haven't yet gotten a 
     shipping notice via Email from Nordies.  They were buried in orders  during their anniversary sale.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm so excited for you and I'm glad you love it.  Do you love it more than Cruel Gardenia???  Don't answer that!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I love all of them actually. They are all just different enough in shade that there's not a one that I don't like. I still REALLY love Cruel Gardenia! I wore it the other day with the Dior pink blush stick & it was sooo darn pretty. I think the CT on is everyday pretty.

  JUST BALLS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ok, so I'm really glad you explained how & when you where the Tatcha mist because I know nothing about it. Give me glowy skin please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Oh no the smell...does it smell like monkey balls?


----------



## cupcake28 (Jul 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I love all of them actually. They are all just different enough in shade that there's not a one that I don't like. I still REALLY love Cruel Gardenia! I wore it the other day with the Dior pink blush stick & it was sooo darn pretty. I think the CT on is everyday pretty.
> 
> JUST BALLS!
> 
> ...


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 24, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


>








Not sure if that might be close to sweaty socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it makes Meddy (& me) laugh every time.


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > I just caved and bought Dreamy Glow from Beautylish. Almost ordered it from Nordies to get y cash back, but decided a quicker turnaround was worth more, and I get my Beautylish orders in a day's time.
> ...


  I hope I do, too. I was going back and forth over what to get. Couple of Beautylish employees had reached out to me directly in advance of the launch to take my pre-order, but I wasn't ready then. I love that they have swatches on a darker skin tone available, so that was what pushed me over the edge. I've already gotten the shipping notice!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I love all of them actually. They are all just different enough in shade that there's not a one that I don't like. I still REALLY love Cruel Gardenia! I wore it the other day with the Dior pink blush stick & it was sooo darn pretty. I think the CT on is everyday pretty.
> 
> JUST BALLS!
> 
> ...


   Oh I'm glad to hear that about your highlighters----that means there's room in your heart for more
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


That 
  CG/Dior combo sounds lovely! I wish I could wear my balls directly on my skin the way that you do.  I've tried it 
  twice and nearly scratched my face off---it itched so badly.  I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with balls + 
  Tatcha Mist.  I did it with A*lgenist **Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid, *SPF 50, then *Eminence **Sun **Defense *
*  Mineral Powder*.  I finished w/Tatcha Mist and I looked like I was wearing an illuminating foundation!

  Sis, I don't think I could do Monkey Ball scent for anything.



It's not an offensive scent but it doesn't make 
  me swoon either.  I think they can work on that.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 24, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I hope I do, too. I was going back and forth over what to get. Couple of Beautylish employees had reached out to me directly in advance of the launch to take my pre-order, but I wasn't ready then. I love that they have swatches on a darker skin tone available, so that was what pushed me over the edge. I've already gotten the shipping notice!


   AWESOME!!!!! I can't wait to hear what you think one you get to wear it!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Not sure if that might be close to sweaty socks
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​Makes us giggle like little school girls


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I want it too now! I'm going to wait until it is at Nordstrom though, if I'm paying $80 then I'm getting cash back.


    I'm waiting for Nordies to up that 3% cash back now so I can pounce


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ​Makes us giggle like little school girls


  Every time


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm waiting for Nordies to up that 3% cash back now so I can pounce


  Yeah! It was 6 I think & I was going to order the Chanel red RAV today & it went back down to 3


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 26, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yeah! It was 6 I think & I was going to order the Chanel red RAV today & it went back down to 3


 Oh I think you'll really like the Chanel Red Rav (*La Bouleversante*).  It's such an easy red to wear, and plays well w/Alezane.
   The Nordies Ebates % cash back might stay low until after their anniversary sale------I'm prepared to wait!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm waiting for Nordies to up that 3% cash back now so I can pounce[/COLOR]


 Haha I lost all my patience and bought the cream version from the Spring app, saved 20 dollars which is more than I ever would have gotten from rebates. I've tried it twice now and I really like it so far!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha I lost all my patience and bought the cream version from the Spring app, saved 20 dollars which is more than I ever would have gotten from rebates. I've tried it twice now and I really like it so far!


    I'm doing the same thing---only because of the $20 off for joining!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow* highlighter


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm loving the Norman Parkinson Filmstar. It's simply beautiful. I've worn it everyday since I got it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I'm loving the Norman Parkinson Filmstar. It's simply beautiful. I've worn it everyday since I got it.


You look so glowy & naturally beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow* highlighter


SO Lovely!!!! It actually looks better on you than it does me.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 27, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I just caved and bought Dreamy Glow from Beautylish. Almost ordered it from Nordies to get y cash back, but decided a quicker turnaround was worth more, and I get my Beautylish orders in a day's time.


  Beautylish is amazing! I wish they had ebates.  Maybe I'll drop them an email asking for it.


----------



## Vandekamp (Jul 27, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I'm loving the Norman Parkinson Filmstar. It's simply beautiful. I've worn it everyday since I got it.


  You look beautiful.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 27, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> You look so glowy & naturally beautiful :eyelove:  Thanks


 Thank you! I think you'd love it!!!! 


Vandekamp said:


> You look beautiful.


 thank you very much!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm doing the same thing---only because of the $20 off for joining!!!


  I know someone who you know who has done the same


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> SO Lovely!!!! It actually looks better on you than it does me.


   Thanks Sis.   That was a pretty heavy swatch,  just for the camera


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I know someone who you know who has done the same


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm doing the same thing---only because of the $20 off for joining!!!


  what app is this ?  what 20 dollars off lol!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Oh I'm glad to hear that about your highlighters----that means there's room in your heart for more  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]That[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  CG/Dior combo sounds lovely! [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I wish I could wear my balls directly on my skin the way that you do.  I've tried it [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  twice and nearly scratched my face off---it itched so badly.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with balls +[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  Tatcha Mist.  I did it with A*lgenist *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Ultra Light UV Defense Fluid,* SPF 50, then *Eminence *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Sun *[/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]*Defense*[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]*  Mineral Powder*[/COLOR]. [COLOR=0000FF] I finished w/Tatcha Mist and I looked like I was wearing an illuminating foundation![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  Sis, I don't think I could do Monkey Ball scent for anything.[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]It's not an offensive scent but it doesn't make[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  me swoon either.  I think they [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]can work on that.[/COLOR]


  The tatcha mist smells? I'm confused lol. I was interested in getting.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> The tatcha mist smells? I'm confused lol. I was interested in getting.


  My tatcha  mist doesn't smell like anything ... I'll smell it again at home lol


----------



## jenise (Jul 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My tatcha  mist doesn't smell like anything ... I'll smell it again at home lol


 Me either! Mine is such a light spa almost smell lol but barely noticeable!


----------



## mel33t (Jul 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My tatcha  mist doesn't smell like anything ... I'll smell it again at home lol





jenise said:


> Me either! Mine is such a light spa almost smell lol but barely noticeable!


  Lol, I'm all confused  I'm definitely splurging on it. It looks so gorgeous every time I see it!!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 28, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I'm definitely splurging on it. It looks so gorgeous every time I see it!!


  Get the travel size from their website, they had awesome samples and free shipping when I ordered.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> Get the travel size from their website, they had awesome samples and free shipping when I ordered.


  ^^^What VK said above. Just get it LOL it's so nice. I agree, it has just a very light spa smell. Good description.


----------



## Shars (Jul 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> what app is this ?  what 20 dollars off lol!


  The Spring app!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 28, 2015)

Shars said:


> I NEED this!!! That glow is amazing!
> The Spring app!


  What is it? Sorry for all the questions lol.
  I looked it up on the app store but there are a few


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> What is it? Sorry for all the questions lol. I looked it up on the app store but there are a few









  This one. I was confused at first as well, too many springs. You get 25% off your first order.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> This one. I was confused at first as well, too many springs. You get 25% off your first order.


  Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> My tatcha  mist doesn't smell like anything ... I'll smell it again at home lol


    Exactly!!!  You can't describe it either but it's not bad, rght????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

v0ltagekid said:


> What is it? Sorry for all the questions lol.
> I looked it up on the app store but there are a few


    I hope you got to it alright VK.  They're a concierge / warehouse for several brands.  I had a bad experience with CT's web sit but Spring was great, free shipping, no 
   tax for me and my item arrived within two days.  There are a few drawbacks but all-in-all it was a positive experience.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 28, 2015)

Spring is have everything at 20% off right now.... I believe it ends at 11:59pm et


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Spring is have everything at 20% off right now.... I believe it ends at 11:59pm et


  I just got that email! It ends on Wednesday at 11:59. So one more day.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

Can anyone compare Nars Heatwave with 1975 Red? I barely wear orangey reds but Heatwave is my favorite. I love the formula, not too matte and not too satin. And I keep going back and forth on Miss Kensington.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Spring is have everything at 20% off right now.... I believe it ends at 11:59pm et


 Got the Email----I looked but didn't find anything-----I think I need to be in the mood.  Did you find anything MrsB?


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2015)

For those who ordered the cream duo from spring, is the order showing as film star bronze & glow with the Norman Parkinson Picture and price as $80??? I already placed the order and I didn't want them to send me the other one lol!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Picture and price as $80??? I already placed the order and I didn't want them to send me the other one lol!!


  Haha yeah I ordered mine last week and in the order history it's showing as the cream swatch and $80 but it doesn't say Norman Parkinson. I kept checking my order until it shipped I was worried I'd end up with the wrong Film Star Bronze & Glow.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha yeah I ordered mine last week and in the order history it's showing as the cream swatch and $80 but it doesn't say Norman Parkinson. I kept checking my order until it shipped I was worried I'd end up with the wrong Film Star Bronze & Glow.


 Thank you!! What a relief lol!!I kept checking the order history to see if there was any mention of it except got the price!! Do we get the shipping notification from CT directly as it ships from them or spring??? Thanks


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Do we get the shipping notification from CT directly as it ships from them or spring??? Thanks


  I got the shipping notice from Spring!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Picture and price as $80??? I already placed the order and I didn't want them to send me the other one lol!!


   Yes.  That's the one.  The powder formula cost less.  I love that Spring App----it let me use Apple Pay AND it was $16 off, no state tax &/ free shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha yeah I ordered mine last week and in the order history it's showing as the cream swatch and $80 but it doesn't say Norman Parkinson. I kept checking my order until it shipped I was worried I'd end up with the wrong Film Star Bronze & Glow.
> I had the same concern so I looked at the product description and it referred to it as a cream product.  With that, plus the $80 price I felt much better.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> ...


    This is the second order that I've placed w/Spring and the first one said 'You've Got a Tracking  Number ---Charlotte Tilbury has Shipped"  blah blah--so it seems 
   they're administering at least a portion of the transaction for CT.  Perhaps the orders that Spring takes on CT's behalf then go to a  fulfillment center for completion.


----------



## mkoparanova (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Today's fix:  Charlotte Tilbury *Dreamy Glow* highlighter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Beautiful!


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Got the Email----I looked but didn't find anything-----I think I need to be in the mood.  Did you find anything MrsB?[/COLOR]


im the same way; I looked for a couple minutes but I wasn't into it... And I was tired so I just went to bed.


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yes.  That's the one.  The powder formula cost less.  I love that Spring App----it let me use Apple Pay AND it was $16 off, no state tax &/ free shipping.[/COLOR]:happydance:


 :frenz: Haha yes!!! :happydance: !!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Wow, this looks amazing on you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Yes!  I can't shop when I'm tired or hungry either Mrs B.


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha yes!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'm glad I ordered it now---even though it's cream I'll use it----probably the bronzer more than the illuminator the way that I did the Tom Ford cream duo.  I'm almost 
   finished with the shade side but the illuminator is practically untouched!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm glad I ordered it now---even though it's cream I'll use it----probably the bronzer more than the illuminator the way that I did the Tom Ford cream duo.  I'm almost[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   finished with the shade side but [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]the illuminator is practically untouched!!![/COLOR]


 Yes!! I think the powder version will Layer nicely with this one too esp the bronzer !!  With this I will have brought the whole collection lol :haha: :loco:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 29, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> With this I will have brought the whole collection lol


    OMG!  Well way to go Vee.  I only got three items which is more than what I'd originally intended.



I'm pretty sure you influenced some of that!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 29, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG!  Well way to go Vee.  *I only got three items which is more than what I'd originally intended*.[/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm pretty sure you influenced some of that!!![/COLOR]


   Ain't that just the way it goes? :sigh:     I'm eyeing that light Filmstar B&G lol hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I'm eyeing that light Filmstar B&G lol


   The first one AWS????


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 30, 2015)

I got a tracking number for my Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light*


----------



## Yazmin (Jul 30, 2015)

Picked up my packages today with Dreamy Glow. I love the packaging - it's so pretty! The highlighter is pretty, too!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] The first one AWS????[/COLOR]


  Yup The OG lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Picked up my packages today with Dreamy Glow. I love the packaging - it's so pretty! The highlighter is pretty, too!


   NICE!!! I hope you love it Yazmin!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Jul 31, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The OG lol


   I think it'll look lovely on you.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I think it'll look lovely on you.[/COLOR]


  I hope so as it's on the way :wink:


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 31, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Picked up my packages today with Dreamy Glow. I love the packaging - it's so pretty! The highlighter is pretty, too!


  Hope you like it on.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

Finally!!!! 
My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!!  The packaging alone stopped me in my tracks, but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that contained a little view-finder. Cute touch!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Finally!!!! [/COLOR] [COLOR=181818][COLOR=0000FF]My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!! [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]The packaging alone stopped me in my [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]tracks, but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]contained a little view-finder. Cute touch![/COLOR][/COLOR] [COLOR=181818]
> 
> [/COLOR]  [COLOR=181818]
> 
> ...


  Look at the gold, nice! A viewfinder? Cute lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> A viewfinder? Cute lol


  Thanks AWS.  I was shocked by the viewfinder because no one else mentioned it or warned me that it was included.  I couldn't imagine what was in the box, within the box


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Thanks AWS.  I was shocked by the viewfinder because no one else mentioned it or warned me that it was included.  I couldn't imagine what was in the box, within the box:haha: [/COLOR]


  I can imagine lol


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks AWS.  I was shocked by the viewfinder because no one else mentioned it or warned me that it was included.  I couldn't imagine what was in the box, within the box


  I LOVE the viewfinder!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 What's on it? It looks so pretty! Enjoy Sis!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Finally!!!!
> My new baby: Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun Light* face sculpt and highlight and it's _AMAZING_!!!  The packaging alone stopped me in my tracks, but the mother lode of a surprise was the additional white box inside that contained a little view-finder. Cute touch!


  That's cute! I'm also super jealous lol. Did you order this through the Spring app or from CT's website directly? I seriously want to call them and see if I can get one. I ordered mine through the app but purchased two other things from this collection direct from her website.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2015)

Meddy Mine came with the view finder too


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddy Mine came with the view finder too  :rasta:


  Well now I'm definitely calling. You got yours through Spring, right?


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 5, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Well now I'm definitely calling. *You got yours through Spring,* right?


  yes!!! didnt we all order around the same time??


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yes!!! didnt we all order around the same time??


 I'm pretty sure we did! I'll send an email first since I'm at work. I can't believe I'm getting worked up over a GWP but it's so cute


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Meddy Mine came with the view finder too


  Yay
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you order via the Spring App too?????


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks Sis---It's super cute with 3D photos of what I assume were taken by Norman Parkinson


    What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...no nekked  3D men in that viewfinder


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...no nekked  3D men in that viewfinder






If only!!!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 5, 2015)

wow meddy that's a cool touch wit the view finder!! It would stamp me a customer for life. I love little surprises that go above n beyond my expectations...now what's on it lol. I'm tempted to order this Filmstar bronze n glow in med-drk of course! the original shade didn't entice me but noooow im intrigued


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> wow meddy that's a cool touch wit the view finder!! It would stamp me a customer for life. I love little surprises that go above n beyond my expectations...now what's on it lol. I'm tempted to order this Filmstar bronze n glow in med-drk of course! the original shade didn't entice me but noooow im intrigued


    Oh it's lovely Kiki.  Working with this concierge service has been amazing.   I had to contact them and they were very good at getting back to me.  Today I gat a hand 
   written thank you note from them.  I'm impressed so far.  Oh and BTW, I didn't pay full price for the duo---they had a site sale and I got $16 off!  SWEET!!!!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh it's lovely Kiki.  Working with this concierge service has been amazing.   I had to contact them and they were very good at getting back to me.  Today I gat a hand
> written thank you note from them.  I'm impressed so far.  Oh and BTW, I didn't pay full price for the duo---they had a site sale and I got $16 off!  SWEET!!!!








 WHAT THE HELL....when? where? hooooooow....maybe I should wait. its not LE is it? I need to be gearing up for black Friday shopping anywayz


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 5, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> WHAT THE HELL....when? where? hooooooow....maybe I should wait. its not LE is it? I need to be gearing up for black Friday shopping anywayz


 As far as I know the Film Star Bronze & Glow Medium/Dark is not limited edition.  I downloaded the Spring App to my iPhone.  They were having a 20% off site wide sale.
​  Oh I forgot to mention---it was free shipping and no sales tax.  I just checked the site via the app and they do have the one you're interested in.  Why don't you download 
  the app, join and wait for an Email indicating another sale!!!

     https://www.shopspring.com


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 6, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-1975-red-miss-kensington-matte-revolution-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches#more-203708
  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-x-norman-parkinson-on-call-makeup-bag-photos-first-impressions
  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-x-norman-parkinson-dreamy-glow-highlighter-review-photos-swatches
  http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-x-norman-parkinson-filmstar-bronze-glow-review-photos-swatches#more-203711


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2015)

Pending any skin irritation, I am just loving the light Filmstar Bronze and Glow.  Used the highlighter and the sculpt shade as a blush today immediately upon arrival ☆


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Did you get the Medium-Dark one?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Did you get the Medium-Dark one?


  No, just the Light [@]Shars[/@] It didn't show up on a friend of mine so I was a little concerned but it showed up quite well on me.  The texture and colours are perfect.


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>











 You'll look so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> :eyelove: ompom:  You'll look so pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


  Oh, thank you [@]elegant-one[/@]!


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The texture and colours are perfect.


  Ok, that's great! Enjoy!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>






Yay!!!!  I'm sure this looks exquisite on you.  The darker side is great for contouring----on its own and/or over a sculpting cream product.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Ok, that's great! Enjoy!


  Thank you so much [@]Shars[/@]! It's quite a relief (You know I can't return stuff easily so, whew!)    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR] ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]Yay!!!!  I'm sure this looks exquisite on you.  The darker side is great for contouring----on its own and/or over a sculpting cream product.[/COLOR]  Thanks, dear [@]Medgal07[/@]! I'm not one for bronzing and contouring so it's a great relief when these products work as blushes for me lol


----------



## Shars (Aug 7, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *(You know I can't return stuff easily so, whew!)*


  Oh you know I know!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Oh you know I know!


  :sigh:


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 8, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I'm loving the Norman Parkinson Filmstar. It's simply beautiful. I've worn it everyday since I got it.


  So beautiful!!  What's on your lips?


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> As far as I know the Film Star Bronze & Glow Medium/Dark is not limited edition.  I downloaded the Spring App to my iPhone.  They were having a 20% off site wide sale.
> ​  Oh I forgot to mention---it was free shipping and no sales tax.  I just checked the site via the app and they do have the one you're interested in.  Why don't you download
> the app, join and wait for an Email indicating another sale!!!
> 
> https://www.shopspring.com


  I have never heard of this app! I feel like I'm so behind in tech stuff and websites.  I used to be on top of my stuff. LOL


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 8, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> I have never heard of this app! I feel like I'm so behind in tech stuff and websites.  I used to be on top of my stuff. LOL


    I just recently heard about it too Pretty.  It's very cool though.  They don't carry a wide variety of brands.  The CS 
   was outstanding, and they sent a handwritten thank you note a few days after my purchase.  Very personal and 
   'concierge' like!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 9, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-mediumdark-filmstar-bronze-glow-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 9, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-mediumdark-filmstar-bronze-glow-review-photos-swatches


    I haven't yet worn it!!!



​Suffering from product overload!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I haven't yet worn it!!![/COLOR]:thud: [COLOR=0000FF]​Suffering from product overload!![/COLOR]


  lol   Tried to get a good pic of the Light Filmstar Bronze and Glow (with the sculpt shade as blush) but...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Used so little of it that the powder and grooves were/t disturbed at all lol


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Used so little of it that the powder and grooves were/t disturbed at all lol


  I can see the highlight! This is the Original one?


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 10, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> So beautiful!! What's on your lips?


  Thank you! This looks like Guerlain Rouge G in Gina.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Used so little of it that the powder and grooves were/t disturbed at all lol


   NICE!!!!  I definitely see both.  It looks like it contoured you too!!!!  That's what I use it for.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Thank you! This looks like Guerlain Rouge G in  Gina.


  Thank you Mrs,Baine!  It's gorgeous on you!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I can see the highlight! This is the Original one?


  Yes, it is 


Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] NICE!!!!  I definitely see both.  It looks like it contoured you too!!!!  That's what I use it for.[/COLOR]


  Thank you! I really like it [@]Medgal07[/@]. So, so much :-D


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Used so little of it that the powder and grooves were/t disturbed at all lol


I can see it! I love the glow you got from it. Very sculpted & very pretty on you.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> I can see it! I love the glow you got from it. Very sculpted & very pretty on you.


   Thank you [@]elegant-one[/@]! Wasn't even intentional lol but it works for me


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I really like it @Medgal07. So, so much :-D


    The way that it looks in the compact is quite deceiving----it's darker than one would expect---in a good way. 
   I'm so glad you found a product  you really love!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   The way that it looks in the compact is quite deceiving----it's darker than one would expect---in a good way. [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I'm so glad you found a product  you really love!!!![/COLOR]


  I do, thaaaaank you!!! :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I do, thaaaaank you!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Used so little of it that the powder and grooves were/t disturbed at all lol


  Love the glow on you.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Love the glow on you.


 
  Thank you so much @Vandekamp!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 11, 2015)

Before and after FAIL :lmao:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I nearly BU-ed the Filmstar today :sigh:


----------



## katred (Aug 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Before and after FAIL :lmao:
> 
> I nearly BU-ed the Filmstar today :sigh:


  I can't see the difference! I hadn't been considering the Filmstar, but the more I see of it, the more I like it.  EDIT: This should've said I CAN see the difference. Precisely the opposite of what I said. Urgh.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I nearly BU-ed the Filmstar today


    I think it's perm AWS.  I'm wearing the bronze side today to contour.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 11, 2015)

katred said:


> I can't see the difference! I hadn't been considering the Filmstar,* but the more I see of it, the more I like it.*


 It's really lovely Katred.  It's not in-your-face but still apparent & impactful!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2015)

katred said:


> I can't see the difference! I hadn't been considering the Filmstar, but the more I see of it, the more I like it.  EDIT: This should've said I CAN see the difference. Precisely the opposite of what I said. Urgh.


  Lol That's ok And that's with two quick pats of product only The other Filmstar products are not for me but this one... I'm really glad I got it   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I think it's perm AWS.  I'm wearing the bronze side today to contour.[/COLOR]


   It is, and her brand is still new enough that I don't think it will be discontinued but it's that honeymoon stage ;-)    





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It's really lovely Katred.  It's not in-your-face but still apparent & impactful![/COLOR]


  ☆☆☆☆


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> ☆☆☆☆


    Even though it's permanent, a backup could be justified in anticipation of a future price increase, no?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Even though it's permanent, a backup could be justified in anticipation of a future price increase, no?


 
  Makes sense lol


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Makes sense lol


----------



## YarahFlower (Aug 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Before and after FAIL :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  You look pretty as always!!! Loooove that glow! I ordered from Nordies and mine will be here today!!! You have me so excited for my package to arrive!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 12, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You look pretty as always!!! Loooove that glow! I ordered from Nordies and mine will be here today!!! You have me so excited for my package to arrive!


   It will be so gorgeous on you! I'm excited for you lol Thank you [@]YarahFlower[/@] :-D


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 12, 2015)

YarahFlower said:


> You look pretty as always!!! Loooove that glow!* I ordered from Nordies and mine will be here today!!! *You have me so excited for my package to arrive!


   Oh that's awesome!!!   I hope you love it too!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 14, 2015)

I've been very tempted to back up Dreamy Glow. Wore it this week and couldn't stop looking at the soft glow it gave my cheekbones!


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 14, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I've been very tempted to back up Dreamy Glow. Wore it this week and couldn't stop looking at the soft glow it gave my cheekbones!


  Sounds nice!


----------



## Shars (Aug 14, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I've been very tempted to back up Dreamy Glow. Wore it this week and couldn't stop looking at the soft glow it gave my cheekbones!


  *UNSEE!!* *UNSEE!!*


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 16, 2015)

I know one just ended, but does anyone know when the next Nordies gwp beauty bag event will be?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 16, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> ...will be available in three days! I've been watching her videos to see what's what. Reminds me of Tom Ford (especially those brow pencils). I wonder if Estee Lauder is behind her brand too.
> 
> Her products are featured here:


 She actually created many of Tom Ford's formulas, they work together! You can google more information on how close they go and what eyeshadows etc. she's done. She's the brains behind it and finally stepped out! I googled to be certain, and yes,CT is also owned by Estée Lauder. I thought so but I wanted to be sure before saying it. I can't get enough of CT. I just love her and her makeup so much.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

Shars said:


> *UNSEE!!* *UNSEE!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Yes---there's a history of the designer's relationship and their collaborations earlier in the thread.  I love many of the CT products but I think her web site is often
   ill-equipped to handle transactions.  I'm glad her products are available via other merchants as well as the Spring Concierge service.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's awesome Yazmin!  It really is a very nice highlighter.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   You might like this one too AWS.[/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Too late Shars!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I can't recall exactly, but I think you might be able to find it on their web site-----there's a calendar of events.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---there's a history of the designer's relationship and their collaborations earlier in the thread.  I love many of the CT products but I think her web site is often[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   ill-equipped to handle transactions.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad her products are available via other merchants as well as the Spring Concierge service.[/COLOR]


  Thanks, [@]Medgal07[/@] I'll check it out


----------



## ashievic (Aug 18, 2015)

I am hiding, I can't see anything!!!! Love her cream shadows. To me, she got it the best above all others. No one in my area carries her actual product. So it is truly window shopping for me.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2015)

Have any of you ladies tried her Matte revolution lipsticks? I'm interested in Amazing Grace and Bond Girl.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Have any of you ladies tried her Matte revolution lipsticks? I'm interested in Amazing Grace and Bond Girl.


 Yes!! Love it !! It is among my fav matte formula!! So comfortable to wear and bond girl is a must have oke: :haha:


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! Love it !! It is among my fav matte formula!! So comfortable to wear and bond girl is a must have oke: :haha:


  :haha: I don't need much convincing anymore, its already in my cart!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Have any of you ladies tried her Matte revolution lipsticks? I'm interested in Amazing Grace and Bond Girl.


I have not tried them yet but I do have my eyes on Amazing Grace, Glastonberry, Bond Girl, Walk of Shame and Love Liberty. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! Love it !! It is among my fav matte formula!! So comfortable to wear and bond girl is a must have


I am definitely picking up Bond Girl.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Have any of you ladies tried her Matte revolution lipsticks? I'm interested in Amazing Grace and Bond Girl.


  I have Very Victoria and Lost Cherry and I love them!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am definitely picking up Bond Girl.


  The Matte shades are now available online for US from yesterday!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> The Matte shades are now available online for US from yesterday!!


I got the email this morning.


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Have any of you ladies tried her Matte revolution lipsticks? I'm interested in Amazing Grace and Bond Girl.


  Hi Mel!  I have both and l love them!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I have Very Victoria and Lost Cherry and I love them!


  Thank you 


walkingdead said:


> Hi Mel!  I have both and l love them!


  Hi love :hug: missed you!! I'm taking the plunge!


----------



## walkingdead (Aug 18, 2015)

[@]mel33t[/@]  miss u too... Hope you had a great summer! Enjoy the last few weeks!  Sooo sad it's coming to an end. You won't regret buying these lippies!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 18, 2015)

walkingdead said:


> [@]mel33t[/@]  miss u too... Hope you had a great summer! Enjoy the last few weeks!  Sooo sad it's coming to an end. You won't regret buying these lippies!


  True, but with summer ending comes fall makeup


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am definitely picking up Bond Girl.
> The Matte shades are now available online for US from yesterday!!


  I see they're up on Nordie's! There are seven shades that I want and I want them all now. It helps that product page has swatches on a deeper skin tone. It was that which took my list of 2-3 up to 7, lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I see they're up on Nordie's! There are seven shades that I want and* I want them all now. *It helps that product page has swatches on a deeper skin tone. It was that which took my list of 2-3 up to 7, lol!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 18, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am hiding, I can't see anything!!!! Love her cream shadows. To me, she got it the best above all others. No one in my area carries her actual product. So it is truly window shopping for me.
> I only have two oF them but I really love them
> 
> 
> ...


    I don't deserve an lipstick until I've culled my stash!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I only have two oF them but I really love them[/COLOR]:sigh: [COLOR=0000FF] [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   I don't deserve an lipstick until I've culled my stash!!![/COLOR]


  :haha: You always deserve lipstick


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 19, 2015)

Just ordered Bond Girl, Birkin Brown (), and Glastonberry from Nordies!


----------



## ryan-eh (Aug 19, 2015)

Aaaaah I almost spend like 50 bucks to get some of these shipped over from Selfridge's once.  I saw a video on applying these on Net-a-Porter (the HK site turned up in my google search) and they look so easy to use!  Ordered Bond Girl, Walk of Shame, and Sexy Sienna (with TF Love Bruise because I've become convinced it's necessary to go with So Vain).


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 19, 2015)

My very first CT purchases are on their way to me!!!

  I went back and forth forever over which lipstick to pick. I decided to go with a nude (like I need anymore...) but they get the most use since I can't always wear crazy brights at work!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My very first CT purchases are on their way to me!!!  I went back and forth forever over which lipstick to pick. I decided to go with a nude (like I need anymore...) but they get the most use since I can't always wear crazy brights at work!


 I'm so happy for you! You'll love them! I'm going to warn you that they become joined by more quickly.. Sooooo good. Best blush, lippies, eye khols and everything is great.. Finishing powder.. Gloss.. Creams.. But setting with a blush and lipstick in two great choices was a perfect choice! I hope you enjoy them soon!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 19, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> I'm so happy for you! You'll love them! I'm going to warn you that they become joined by more quickly.. Sooooo good. Best blush, lippies, eye khols and everything is great.. Finishing powder.. Gloss.. Creams.. But setting with a blush and lipstick in two great choices was a perfect choice! I hope you enjoy them soon!


  I've had my heart set on this blush fooooorever!! I hope I love it.

  Thanks! They should be here soon. I'll have to report back on how I love them!


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've had my heart set on this blush fooooorever!! I hope I love it.  Thanks! They should be here soon. I'll have to report back on how I love them!


 You will love it! ️ I can't wait for your reaction!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 19, 2015)

Can anyone explain this Spring app thing to me?  I was lurking on here a while back and remember several of you saving a bit of money ordering that way....was there a promo or first-time purchase thing?  Is it still going?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Can anyone explain this Spring app thing to me?  I was lurking on here a while back and remember several of you saving a bit of money ordering that way....was there a promo or first-time purchase thing?  Is it still going?


 What? Savings? Methods? Please share!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Aug 19, 2015)

I'm looking fwd to BIRKIN BROWN, AMAZING GRACE AND VERY VERONICA so if yall have swatches of those i'll greatly appreciate it.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That's awesome Yazmin!  It really is a very nice highlighter.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   You might like this one too AWS.[/COLOR]     :haha:   [COLOR=0000FF]Too late Shars!!![/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]  I can't recall exactly, but I think you might be able to find it on their web site-----there's a calendar of events.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---there's a history of the designer's relationship and their collaborations earlier in the thread.  I love many of the CT products but I think her web site is often[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   ill-equipped to handle transactions.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I'm glad her products are available via other merchants as well as the Spring Concierge service.[/COLOR]


 I'm so sorry! Being new, I saw the question and read for awhile but didn't find it answered so I offered that. I must be more careful and read everything to avoid repeats. Thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> You always deserve lipstick


  Okay so you convinced me---
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------I ordered 3 Tom Ford, 1 YSL and 1 Givenchy,  #TreatYoSelf



I didn't include the lip gloss!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Aaaaah I almost spend like 50 bucks to get some of these shipped over from Selfridge's once.  I saw a video on applying these on Net-a-Porter (the HK site turned up in my google search) and they look so easy to use!  Ordered Bond Girl, Walk of Shame, and Sexy Sienna* (with TF Love Bruise because I've become convinced it's necessary to go with So Va*i*n).*


    I see we got to you too


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> I'm so sorry! Being new, I saw the question and read for awhile but didn't find it answered so I offered that. I must be more careful and read everything to avoid repeats. Thank you!






No problem!  It's hard to back track while still trying to go forward.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> My very first CT purchases are on their way to me!!!
> 
> I went back and forth forever over which lipstick to pick. I decided to go with a nude (like I need anymore...) but they get the most use since I can't always wear crazy brights at work!


   Nice choices Lauren.  I really enjoy lLove Glow and I think you will too.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 19, 2015)

Please let me know if you love the blush as much as Chanel's. I only own the cream eye shadows, and I love them!!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Okay so you convinced me---
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yay!! Which ones?!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> What? Savings? Methods? Please share!






 Hi Ladies
   Spring is a concierge service to many designers that's accessed via a mobile App.  When I purchased the Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star *Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun *
*   Light* they happened to be having a 20% off site-wide sale, so I had > $16 off the retail price.  Shipping was free and I used Apple Pay via my iPhone---easy peasy!  
   They do run period sales and i think there's a discount for first time users, as well.  So, the first thing you'd need to do is download the mobile App.  HTHs!!!  More info 
    at links below:  

     https://concierge.shopspring.com/hc/en-us
     https://www.shopspring.com/collections/748  (at the bottom of this page you'll be able to get the App)


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Yay!! Which ones?!


   TF So Vain, Virgin Rose, Casino & Love Bruise LG, YSL Le Nude, & Givenchy Rose Dressing (in special floral packaging w/extra leather case)


----------



## mel33t (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> TF So Vain, Virgin Rose, Casino & Love Bruise LG, YSL Le Nude, & Givenchy Rose Dressing (in special floral packaging w/extra leather case)


  Those are all beautiful colors and going to be great for fall!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 19, 2015)

MM you are such an enabler oops, I mean source for helping in our quest.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Please let me know if you love the blush as much as Chanel's. I only own the cream eye shadows, and I love them!!!!


 I honestly think CT's are better but there are more shades in Chanel!  The formula is foolproof and any color you choose adjusts in a way that looks fantastic on whatever color you are! The darkest ones, as goes for Chanel as well, can be quickly heavy handed and are much more suitable to beautiful darker skin color/tones. There are similarities between every CT blush and a Chanel blush, DC'd or still available, somewhere. They're similar in the way that they have shimmer but once on the face it shows as a healthy sheen.. Magic blush! I love blush.  Also similar to Tom Ford.. Go figure.  But they do look like boobs until you have them in person and then they feel and look luxurious, packaging and all is beautiful for everything CT, in my opinion.


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Hi Ladies[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   Spring is a concierge service to many designers that's accessed via a mobile App.  When I purchased the Charlotte Tilbury, Film Star[/COLOR] *[COLOR=0000FF]Bronze & Glow, Sun Tan & Sun[/COLOR]* *[COLOR=0000FF]   Light[/COLOR]*[COLOR=0000FF] they [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]happened to be having a 20% off site-wide sale, so I had > $16 off the retail [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]price.  Shipping was free and I used Apple Pay via my iPhone---easy peasy!  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   They do run period sales and i think [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]there's a discount for first time users, as well.  So, the first thing you'd need to [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]do is download the mobile App.  HTHs!!!  More info[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]    at links below:  [/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]https://concierge.shopspring.com/hc/en-us    https://www.shopspring.com/collections/748  [COLOR=0000FF](at the bottom of this page you'll be able to get the App)[/COLOR]


  Thank you! I love having "enhancements" added to my luxurious shopping experience!  You're awesome! Tysvm


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 19, 2015)

The mattes are permanent, right?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The mattes are permanent, right?


 Yes, except for the two from the Norman Parkinson collection: Miss Kensington and 1975 Red... Unless that changes, the Matte Revolutions are here to stay and less expensive than Tom Ford but just as nice! Go figure   Grab either of from that collection of you love them because they are unique and LE as far as I can find! The Luxury Fallen Stsr eyeshadow palette is LE also but still available.. And it's been there how long? I hope that helps! You can always order from Nordies and wait it out a bit to decide if you want to keep them as they may go.. We honestly don't know anything. Marketing.. Sigh.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Aug 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The mattes are permanent, right?


  Yup. And you need to check out Lost Cherry and Walk of Shame.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 19, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Yup. And you need to check out Lost Cherry and Walk of Shame. oke:


  I was eyeing Bond Girl, Amazing Grace, Love Liberty, and Glastonbury.  Walk of Shame also caught my eye, but it seems similar to BG...anyone in Britain test both and have an opinion?


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I was eyeing Bond Girl, Amazing Grace, Love Liberty, and Glastonbury.  Walk of Shame also caught my eye, but it seems similar to BG...anyone in Britain test both and have an opinion?


 I'm not there but I can say I think they're great choices!


----------



## laurennnxox (Aug 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Nice choices Lauren.  I really enjoy lLove Glow and I think you will too.[/COLOR]


  Yay!! I'm so excited for my stuff tomorrow! And by the grace of the nordie's gods it's all coming in one box! :lol:   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Okay so you convinced me---:haha: ------I ordered 3 Tom Ford, 1 YSL and 1 Givenchy,  #TreatYoSelf[/COLOR]:yahoo: [COLOR=0000FF]I didn't include the lip gloss!!!![/COLOR]


  :lmao: yess!!! #treatyoself!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The mattes are permanent, right?


  Nordie's has the NP ones listed both individually and with the permanent mattes, but I don't know if the plan is for them to be permanent.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 19, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Nordie's has the NP ones listed both individually and with the permanent mattes, but I don't know if the plan is for them to be permanent.


 The mattes are perm!!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Nordie's has the NP ones listed both individually and with the permanent mattes, but I don't know if the plan is for them to be permanent.
> ...


I was referring specifically to the shades released in the NP collection.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

ashievic said:


> MM you are such an enabler oops, I mean source for helping in our quest.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 19, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> yess!!! #treatyoself!!!!


   ......and w/good GWPs!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 20, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I was referring specifically to the shades released in the NP collection.


  I have read both that they are LE and perm.  MOST things say LE.  If the box is different, I would assume LE because that would be expensive to keep up.  If it's the same as others, then they may be perm at that.  I don't think her LE items always sell out...I was still able to get Confession and LTSD in April from Beautylish, and I _think_ they and the Fallen Angel palette are still available there, too.


----------



## ryan-eh (Aug 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I see we got to you too


  I am too weak for your combined swatch attacks


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> I am too weak for your combined swatch attacks


----------



## Ernie (Aug 20, 2015)

Here are swatches of the matte l/s that I have: Left to right, Walk of Shame, Bond Girl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Left to right, Bond Girl, Walk of Shame, Very Victoria, Amazing Grace, Sexy Sienna Bottom left, Miss Kensington, 1975 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Enjoy!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Here are swatches of the matte l/s that I have: Left to right, Walk of Shame, Bond Girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you SO much!  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 20, 2015)

Pretty!


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)

The new foundation:
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2jHr7F0d0k
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3lQnPFTwic from 4:27


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Enjoy!


  Very nice Ernie---thanks for taking the time to swatch all of those lippies!!!


----------



## mel33t (Aug 20, 2015)

I think I want Birkin Brown and Very Victoria too...


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 20, 2015)

mel33t said:


> I think I want Birkin Brown and Very Victoria too...


  VV is the perfect everyday nude and you can wear it with everything


----------



## bambookoalatree (Aug 20, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I have read both that they are LE and perm.  MOST things say LE.  If the box is different, I would assume LE because that would be expensive to keep up.  If it's the same as others, then they may be perm at that.  I don't think her LE items always sell out...I was still able to get Confession and LTSD in April from Beautylish, and I _think_ they and the Fallen Angel palette are still available there, too.


 the two from NP are LE shades along with The Falling Stars Palette and all other NP items, like I posted earlier.  I double check and google thoroughly before answering as well as consult those who are certain due to their employment. Miss Kensington & 1975 Red are the LE lipsticks. CT does being similar colors back around in cute gifts though, so remember holidays!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 20, 2015)

bambookoalatree said:


> the two from NP are LE shades along with The Falling Stars Palette and all other NP items, like I posted earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I _really_ like the Fallen Angel palette---it makes the nicest classic smoky eye looks



I'm surprised it's still readily available.
   I still really want the Vintage Vamp palette but it keeps getting pushed further down on my wishlist.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 20, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you SO much!  Decisions, decisions....





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Very nice Ernie---thanks for taking the time to swatch all of those lippies!!![/COLOR]


 You're welcome ladies!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am hiding, I can't see anything!!!! Love her cream shadows. To me, she got it the best above all others. No one in my area carries her actual product. So it is truly window shopping for me.


  NOrdies on Michigan ave.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

You had to tell me that??? Working an event downtown soon, now I MUST go over there to check it out. My co-workers go to Rush, I hit Michigan Ave. I think it might be cheaper for them to drink then for my makeup shopping. Thanks, I think.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I _really_ like the Fallen Angel palette---it makes the nicest classic smoky eye looks[/COLOR]:happydance: [COLOR=0000FF]I'm surprised it's still readily available.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   I still really want the Vintage Vamp palette but it keeps getting pushed further down on my wishlist.[/COLOR]


  *looks at fallen angels palette swatches* ... *heads on over to Nordstrom*


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

I have to hide, this is killing me. The TF highlighter is on b/o. Ugg, need to marinate on what to do.....oh my.


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have to hide, this is killing me. The TF highlighter is on b/o. Ugg, need to marinate on what to do.....oh my.


  What's the one thing that's like a must have right now for you? I would just do that. It seems like a lot of these items are sticking around.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

I am thinking just push the button and go for the TF highlighter....think of when BD was first released, it went flying out the doors. Now it is everywhere.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am thinking just push the button and go for the TF highlighter....think of when BD was first released, it went flying out the doors. Now it is everywhere.


  So true!!!!!


----------



## alexisweaver (Aug 21, 2015)

My Birkin Brown arrived broken. WEHHHH!
  But I tried Bond Girl, LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You had to tell me that??? Working an event downtown soon, now I MUST go over there to check it out. My co-workers go to Rush, I hit Michigan Ave. I think it might be cheaper for them to drink then for my makeup shopping. Thanks, I think.


  I did! you must go over and play in the goodies.  That store even has Tom Ford, and Urban Decay.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> You had to tell me that??? Working an event downtown soon, now I MUST go over there to check it out. My co-workers go to Rush, I hit Michigan Ave. I think it might be cheaper for them to drink then for my makeup shopping. Thanks, I think.


  they remodeled that beauty department now it's huge and beautiful

  it has nars mac urban charlote tom ford armani... i was wowed truly


----------



## mel33t (Aug 21, 2015)

I got the lipsticks !! (Very quickly might I add from Nordies) I'm super impressed with the matte formula.   Also, I believe Nordies is still doing a GWP if you spend over $125 and its a great bundle of things. There's a mini OCC lip tar, a fresh mask, a Mario bodescu water, and tons of good samples.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

You are both killing me!!!! Now I must go, for research purposes only.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 21, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I know one just ended, but does anyone know when the next Nordies gwp beauty bag event will be?


  I think it is fairly random when they have these but I hear there is a triple points event coming in September.  It is just a guess but that may be a good time to have one.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 21, 2015)

Isn't their Mascara Madness coming up??? Like in 4-6 weeks or so.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 21, 2015)

TWINS! The magic just never ends...

  I got my Dreamy Glow backup today, along with a Lip & Cheek Glow. I read reviews that it was small, but I wasn't prepared for just _HOW_ small it is!





  My Matte Revolution lipsticks arrive on Tuesday, but I won't be able to get them until Thursday at the earliest.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 22, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I think it is fairly random when they have these but I hear there is a triple points event coming in September.  It is just a guess but that may be a good time to have one.


  Thanks! My cart is "full" but I'm waiting for a good deal.


----------



## MakeMeUp79 (Aug 23, 2015)

I visited selfridges today n went a bit crazy in the beauty hall. Got the dolce vita palette,  colour chameleon just Amythyst aphrodisiac, matte lipstick in love liberty n eyes to mesmerise I  mona Lisa n cleopatra!  Love everything ... also hit up the chanel counter n laura mercier! ! Had a blast lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> they remodeled that beauty department now it's huge and beautiful  it has nars mac urban charlote tom ford armani... i was wowed truly


 It truly is.  I'm going to have to go there tomorrow.    





Yazmin said:


> TWINS! The magic just never ends...  I got my Dreamy Glow backup today, along with a Lip & Cheek Glow. I read reviews that it was small, but I wasn't prepared for just _HOW_ small it is!
> 
> My Matte Revolution lipsticks arrive on Tuesday, but I won't be able to get them until Thursday at the earliest.


 Wow a backup....I might check this out


----------



## bunnypoet (Aug 24, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> My Birkin Brown arrived broken. WEHHHH!
> But I tried Bond Girl, LOVE IT!!!!


  I have and love Bond Girl! Now, I think I want Amazing Grace, unless it is too warm for my skintone.


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 25, 2015)

I got my Love Liberty today. It's so pretty. It's a plummy red. I've had it on for about 45 minutes; it's not horrible. It was smooth going on, but I need a gloss on top.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

mel33t said:


> Also, I believe Nordies is still doing a GWP if you spend over $125 and its a great bundle of things. There's a mini OCC lip tar, a fresh mask, a Mario bodescu water, and tons of good samples.


    I go that one and couldn't believe all of the great samples.  I got a second GWP and it had a mini Butter London NP in Snog,a Bright Happy Hot Pink that I already have 
   in full size.  The mini will make a cute stocking stuffer for my daughter.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


>


  BEAUTIFUL on you-----and this is whyI suggested you get the Plum Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Ombré Shadow duo


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] BEAUTIFUL on you-----and this is whyI suggested you get the Plum Tom Ford Eye and Cheek Ombré Shadow duo[/COLOR]:happydance:


hmmm mm. :shock: Lol. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> hmmm mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Does that mean you ordered it??????


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :cheer: [COLOR=0000FF]Does that mean you ordered it??????[/COLOR]


yes Enabler... Oh I mean Meddy!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I got my Love Liberty today. It's so pretty. It's a plummy red. I've had it on for about 45 minutes; it's not horrible. It was smooth going on, but I need a gloss on top.


  I bought Love Liberty today from Nordstroms. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I got my Love Liberty today. It's so pretty. It's a plummy red. I've had it on for about 45 minutes; it's not horrible. It was smooth going on, but I need a gloss on top.


 That's a perfect color on you! I like the CT mattes.   





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I go that one and couldn't believe all of the great samples.  I got a second GWP and it had a mini Butter London NP in Snog,a Bright Happy Hot Pink that I already have[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   in full size.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]The mini will make a cute stocking stuffer for my daughter.[/COLOR]


 just got the GWP bag today, really nice, Nordies knows how to do it right! Oh, and getting a second one Thursday. :clapping:


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Isn't their Mascara Madness coming up??? Like in 4-6 weeks or so.


  did you make it yet? 

And I talk to a chanel MUA last night, they've cancelled mascara madness.  Too many returns and they were losing money.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> yes Enabler... Oh I mean Meddy!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ernie said:


> just got the GWP bag today, really nice, Nordies knows how to do it right! Oh, and getting a second one Thursday.


    Yes, there are some pretty nice goodies in the GWPs this time around.


----------



## mkoparanova (Aug 26, 2015)

I read somewhere on IG that the Magic cream is similar to Embryolisse. Can someone confirm or deny that?


----------



## MrsBaine (Aug 26, 2015)

Ernie said:


> just got the GWP bag today, really nice, Nordies knows how to do it right! Oh, and getting a second one Thursday.


  Thank you! This is my first one. I see that there is a GWP bag now; I'm considering Bond Girl. Wonder if I can think of a couple other things to get so I can get the bag. That can't be that hard.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 26, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I hope you like it! I do find that I prefer it with Lip Magic under it.
> 
> Thank you! This is my first one. I see that there is a GWP bag now; I'm considering Bond Girl. *Wonder if I can think of a couple other things to get so I can get the bag. That can't be that hard.  *






The GWP is massive, BTW.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Aug 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I read somewhere on IG that the Magic cream is similar to Embryolisse. Can someone confirm or deny that?


  I've tried samples of both, embroylisse is thin and almost more of a lotion than a cream and has a light lily vanillaesque scent whereas magic cream is a thick rich heavily scented cream I think it's rosehip or something.


----------



## peanut (Aug 26, 2015)

Gonna need this!! I won't be able to wait until March 2016. Must start plotting...

  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThnJqF7Qek8

  Application of the Magic Foundation starts around 16:44.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 26, 2015)

peanut said:


> Gonna need this!! I won't be able to wait until March 2016. Must start plotting...  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThnJqF7Qek8


 March 2016 for US???????? Nooooo !! :sigh: the foundation launches tommorow online UK & Europe!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 26, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I hope you like it! I do find that I prefer it with Lip Magic under it.   Thank you! This is my first one. I see that there is a GWP bag now; I'm considering Bond Girl. Wonder if I can think of a couple other things to get so I can get the bag. That can't be that hard.


  Thank you. I also ordered Bond Girl and Glastonberry.


----------



## peanut (Aug 26, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> March 2016 for US???????? Nooooo !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know!!! So disappointing! I wonder how soon Net-a-Porter will get it. Selfridges will get it, but it's liquid, which I'm not sure they'll ship. They wouldn't ship the Light Wonder Foundation. Those in England should be selling this on eBay (hint!) for all us American gals.


----------



## clidre (Aug 28, 2015)

I regret buying Miss Kensington: less pink than expected, hard, patchy. Not worth the money in my opinion


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 28, 2015)

clidre said:


> I regret buying Miss Kensington: less pink than expected, hard, patchy. Not worth the money in my opinion


 I think I mentioned somewhere in the posts above!! The formula is kind of different from the regular mattes in her core line!! It tends to pull into lip lines pretty quick!!  I use it with a liner like soar / pillow talk always and that's make a difference!!


----------



## ashievic (Aug 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> clidre said:
> 
> 
> > I regret buying Miss Kensington: less pink than expected, hard, patchy. Not worth the money in my opinion
> ...


I have found the Dior clear lipliner helps lots. Not a huge fan of her lipsticks. Hopefully it can be returned if is not a keeper.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 28, 2015)

peanut said:


> Gonna need this!! I won't be able to wait until March 2016. Must start plotting...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThnJqF7Qek8
> 
> Application of the Magic Foundation starts around 16:44.


Really? I thought I read September somewhere.  March seems really far away.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 28, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> I hope you like it! I do find that I prefer it with Lip Magic under it.   Thank you! This is my first one. I see that there is a GWP bag now; I'm considering Bond Girl. Wonder if I can think of a couple other things to get so I can get the bag. That can't be that hard.


 Did you get the gift?


----------



## Ernie (Aug 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes, there are some pretty nice goodies in the GWPs this time around.[/COLOR]


 Super nice gwp, right?


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 28, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Really? I thought I read September somewhere.  March seems really far away.


  It's launched now, online, for UK and the rest of Europe. (Maybe September is the at-counter release date for them?) March 2016 is the US release. Gotta love bereaucracy. (/sarcasm font)


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I think I mentioned somewhere in the posts above!!* The formula is kind of different from the regular mattes in her core line!! It tends to pull into lip lines pretty quick!*! I use it with a liner like soar / pillow talk always and that's make a difference!!


   That's really too bad!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 28, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Super nice gwp, right?


  Yes---nice samples in generous sizes!!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 29, 2015)

For a while there, I was wondering what GWP everyone was talking about -- then I got my order yesterday from Nordstrom and it clicked. This is one of the best GWPs I've ever gotten.   I looked over all my MR lippies last night after I got them and glad I did: two of them weren't firmly in the base so they were a bit smushed and there was product in the lid. A third was out of the base completely and in the lid. Nordies is sending replacements and I don't have to send the damaged ones back.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 29, 2015)

Hmm I have some CT stuff in my cart, debating getting them now or later


----------



## Prettypackages (Aug 29, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I looked over all my MR lippies last night after I got them and glad I did: two of them weren't firmly in the base so they were a bit smushed and there was product in the lid. A third was out of the base completely and in the lid. Nordies is sending replacements and I don't have to send the damaged ones back.


  it's not on the site either.  what was the bag?


----------



## cupcake28 (Aug 29, 2015)

Hey ladies!  Does anyone know when the GWP is over?


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> I looked over all my MR lippies last night after I got them and glad I did: two of them weren't firmly in the base so they were a bit smushed and there was product in the lid. A third was out of the base completely and in the lid. Nordies is sending replacements and I don't have to send the damaged ones back.


    Seems like this might have been a complaint that they've heard before with these lippies.


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 30, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > For a while there, I was wondering what GWP everyone was talking about -- then I got my order yesterday from Nordstrom and it clicked. This is one of the best GWPs I've ever gotten.   I looked over all my MR lippies last night after I got them and glad I did: two of them weren't firmly in the base so they were a bit smushed and there was product in the lid. A third was out of the base completely and in the lid. Nordies is sending replacements and I don't have to send the damaged ones back.
> ...


----------



## Haven (Aug 30, 2015)

What is the minimum for the GWP?


----------



## ashievic (Aug 30, 2015)

Okay vampy's what about Glastonberry or whatever it is called??? Sister or cousin to TF Black Orchid or BD?


----------



## Yazmin (Aug 30, 2015)

Haven said:


> What is the minimum for the GWP?


  Not sure. Can't recall at what point it automatically added to my cart. Hopefully someone else knows. Or you can try adding a MR lipstick or two and see if it shows up.


----------



## Shars (Aug 30, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Not sure. Can't recall at what point it automatically added to my cart. Hopefully someone else knows. Or you can try adding a MR lipstick or two and see if it shows up.


  I think it was $125.


----------



## Haven (Aug 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think it was $125.


  Thanks!


----------



## kittycalico (Aug 30, 2015)

For Nordstrom, don't forget about the promo code from the Anniversary Sale, it's still in stock:

  Choose one of four sample-packed gifts curated for you with any $50 beauty, grooming or fragrance purchase. Valued up to $55. Promo code required. Online and in U.S. stores. One per person, while supply lasts. Enter one promo code—PURPLE, CORAL, TEAL or GREY—in Checkout to qualify. This gift can only be shipped to the same destination as your order and cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses. If you return the qualifying item(s), please return the gift as well.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 30, 2015)

Just a note for those that use the Spring app, everything is 25% off until midnight tonight, including Charlotte Tilbury. I bought the Lip Magic and I'm trying to decide which matte revolution lipstick to start with.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Just a note for those that use the Spring app, everything is 25% off until midnight tonight, including Charlotte Tilbury. I bought the Lip Magic and I'm trying to decide which matte revolution lipstick to start with.


  Is it automatic or do you need a code?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Is it automatic or do you need a code?


  Its automatic when you check out!


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Just a note for those that use the Spring app, everything is 25% off until midnight tonight, including Charlotte Tilbury. I bought the Lip Magic and I'm trying to decide which matte revolution lipstick to start with.


 LOL I  was just browsing when I saw the IG post!! This app is serious temptation!! I picked up Birkin brown!! Thinking of amazing grace or VV


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Just a note for those that use the Spring app, everything is 25% off until midnight tonight, including Charlotte Tilbury. I bought the Lip Magic and I'm trying to decide which matte revolution lipstick to start with.


  Aw, wish I could use it; that sounds great!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Its automatic when you check out!


  Awesome...do you have to purchase each item individually.  This will make me sound old or stupid, but I can't figure this out.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awesome...do you have to purchase each item individually. This will make me sound old or stupid, but I can't figure this out.


  It's no problem! Yes, unfortunately every transaction is separate. Only one item at a time.


----------



## Vineetha (Aug 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awesome...do you have to purchase each item individually. This will make me sound old or stupid, but I can't figure this out.


  Yes you cannot combine items! Each product= 1 oder!! hth!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 30, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yes! Haha I'm between Amazing Grace and VV. It's no problem! Yes, unfortunately every transaction is separate. Only one item at a time.





Vineetha said:


> Yes you cannot combine items! Each product= 1 oder!! hth!


  That seems really dumb/unprofitable, but ok...  What eyes to mesmerize do I NEED?  Top one or two (for green eyes  )


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think it was $125.


 You're correct Shars!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

kittycalico said:


> For Nordstrom, don't forget about the promo code from the Anniversary Sale, it's still in stock:
> 
> Choose one of four sample-packed gifts curated for you with any $50 beauty, grooming or fragrance purchase. Valued up to $55. Promo code required. Online and in U.S. stores. One per person, while supply lasts. Enter one promo code—PURPLE, CORAL, TEAL or GREY—in Checkout to qualify. This gift can only be shipped to the same destination as your order and cannot be shipped to PO boxes, military APO/FPO or international addresses. If you return the qualifying item(s), please return the gift as well.


    That GWP is separate from the $125---but nice too.  I got the coral and teal bags.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   That GWP is separate from the $125---but nice too.  I got the coral and teal bags.[/COLOR]


  I didn't see anything come up in my cart :sigh:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 30, 2015)

I ended up grabbing bond girl, Amazing Grace, and Mona Lisa...was bummed the blushes weren't on there.  I wanted love glow.


----------



## Shars (Aug 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't see anything come up in my cart


  I think it ended a little while ago. Sorry


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 30, 2015)

Shars said:


> I think it ended a little while ago. Sorry


  That's ok! I'd prefer a bag/tote itself than samples or anything really.  Looking out for a beauty event bag.


----------



## Medgal07 (Aug 30, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't see anything come up in my cart


     You have to select the GWP color that you want.  I called CS when the big one didn't show up and they mailed it separately.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 31, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I'm not totally smitten by the lipsticks---I have only one CT lippie and I love it, but I would have purchased an E/S quad today instead.  It appears only select items were included in the sale.  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I do have Love Glow and it's a really beautiful blush.  Spring has sales quite often so maybe you can catch it at some other time.  I believe they still give first time site users a 20% discount.[/COLOR]    Y[COLOR=0000FF]ou have to select the GWP color that you want.  I called CS when the big one didn't show up and they mailed it separately.[/COLOR]


   Hi, you mean the coral/teal etc? I saw those but I thought there was something else.


----------



## ashievic (Aug 31, 2015)

I ordered the matte Glasonberry or whatever it is. Of course it won't arrive until 9/7 since it does the goofy shipping and I am not going to pay 15.00 the old regular shipping from BG. Gee, maybe we will both arrive at the same time!!!! Not sure when I am outta here.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Aug 31, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I ordered the matte Glasonberry or whatever it is. Of course it won't arrive until 9/7 since it does the goofy shipping and I am not going to pay 15.00 the old regular shipping from BG. Gee, maybe we will both arrive at the same time!!!! Not sure when I am outta here.


  Let me know how you like it.  I almost got that one, too, but between Bite Beauty's Maples and Berries, I have berries on lock right now.


----------



## Vandekamp (Aug 31, 2015)

Can someone tell me what shade this model is wearing? Glastonberry?  I LOVE it.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Can someone tell me what shade this model is wearing? Glastonberry?  I LOVE it.


   Hey Vande! Glastonberry is more purple. That might be Love Liberty or one of the other reds.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 1, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


>


  The lipstick is So Marilyn and the gloss is Red Vixen and lip liner is Kiss N Tell. Per the CT site.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Hey Vande! Glastonberry is more purple. That might be Love Liberty or one of the other reds.







@MissElle12  Thank you. I did not order that one. It looks great on her.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The lipstick is So Marilyn and the gloss is Red Vixen and lip liner is Kiss N Tell. Per the CT site.


  Thank you. I am surprised to hear that she has a gloss on because it looks like a 100% matte finish. Lol.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 1, 2015)

Mine has shipped, now wait for 10 days or longer.....ugh.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mine has shipped, now wait for 10 days or longer.....ugh.


  Mine will be here tomorrow.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 1, 2015)

Allie, please let me know if you like Bond Girl. I saw if if purchased off the CT site, I could both or 60.00. I wasn't sure, but for research purposes, please let me know!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Mine has shipped, now wait for 10 days or longer.....ugh.
> Mine will be here tomorrow.


If I didn't like u so much I would be tempted to short sheet your bed.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> If I didn't like u so much I would be tempted to short sheet your bed.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The lipstick is So Marilyn and the gloss is Red Vixen and lip liner is Kiss N Tell. Per the CT site.
> Thank you. I am surprised to hear that she has a gloss on because it looks like a 100% matte finish. Lol.


I have found just a touch of lip gloss really adds interesting dimension to an already awesome color. Chanel has a good video showing on how to apply this for klutz's like me.....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Allie, please let me know if you like Bond Girl. I saw if if purchased off the CT site, I could both or 60.00. I wasn't sure, but for research purposes, please let me know!!!!


  Will do, though I think several ladies already have it and enjoy it.  I saw that, too, but am glad I passed in lieu of 25% off.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 1, 2015)

Matte Revolution lipsticks are up on Beautylish, in case anyone wanted to know.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 2, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> @MissElle12   Thank you. I did not order that one. It looks great on her.


   Which ones did you get?


----------



## peanut (Sep 2, 2015)

Does anyone know the difference between Walk of Shame and Bond Girl. They look so similar. Could one be cool-toned and the other warm-toned?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 2, 2015)

peanut said:


> Does anyone know the difference between Walk of Shame and Bond Girl. They look so similar. Could one be cool-toned and the other warm-toned?


 Yes they looked so similar that I wondered the same! Ernie has posted a swatch of the two above in response to the query!! Bond girl looks deeper than WOS!! But if you have pigmented lips they might look almost similar!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes they looked so similar that I wondered the same! Ernie has posted a swatch of the two above in response to the query!! Bond girl looks deeper than WOS!! But if you have pigmented lips they might look almost similar!!


   Is it wrong that I'm totally skipping these for ONE or a few CL lipsticks???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​I'm doing it all in the name of scientific research


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 2, 2015)

MissElle12 said:


> Which ones did you get?


  I got Bond Girl, Glastonberry and Love Liberty. You?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2015)

Which CL lipstick??? There are 2 vamps that are calling me.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 2, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Which CL lipstick??? There are 2 vamps that are calling me.....


  Well, I have a red matte sitting in an online shopping cart, but I could be open to a burgundy and a nude----oh hell and why not an orange & a coral!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 2, 2015)

One in every formula is a must for research.


----------



## peanut (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes they looked so similar that I wondered the same! Ernie has posted a swatch of the two above in response to the query!! Bond girl looks deeper than WOS!! But if you have pigmented lips they might look almost similar!!


 Thank you!! And thanks to Ernie for the great pics! I think it will be Walk of Shame for me  -- quite fitting as I should be ashamed for buying another one. But I just love this formula!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes they looked so similar that I wondered the same! Ernie has posted a swatch of the two above in response to the query!! Bond girl looks deeper than WOS!! But if you have pigmented lips they might look almost similar!!


 You are quite right!  





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Is it wrong that I'm totally skipping these for ONE or a few CL lipsticks???:shock:  [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]​I'm doing it all in the name of scientific research[/COLOR]:shrugs:


 But of course!  





peanut said:


> Thank you!! And thanks to Ernie for the great pics! I think it will be Walk of Shame for me  -- quite fitting as I should be ashamed for buying another one. But I just love this formula!


 You're welcome!


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 2, 2015)

peanut said:


> Vineetha said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they looked so similar that I wondered the same! Ernie has posted a swatch of the two above in response to the query!! Bond girl looks deeper than WOS!! But if you have pigmented lips they might look almost similar!!
> ...


  Check out Beautylish. They have swatches up. You won't be able to do a side-by-side comparison per se, but you can toggle between the two shades.


----------



## katred (Sep 2, 2015)

ashievic said:


> One in every formula is a must for research.


  Exactly. It's not greed or hoarding. It's SCIENCE.   From the KISSINGER formula, has anyone tried Stoned Rose? I'm considering that one or Bitch Perfect as a neutral. I'm worried SR will be too brown and that BP will be too light.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

katred said:


> From the KISSINGER formula, has anyone tried Stoned Rose? I'm considering that one or Bitch Perfect as a neutral. I'm worried SR will be too brown and that BP will be too light.


I LOVE science!  Probably because I do it every day.

  I don't have either, but I'm curious about BP...it looks really pink pink in a lot of swatches.  If they still have it up, Beautylish had Confession, which is pretty beige/neutral.  In swatches it favors BP but is more beige.  I hated the formula at first (no, I can't put my finger on why), but that lippie is almost always in my purse.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 3, 2015)

katred said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > One in every formula is a must for research.
> ...


  I'm in mobile so can't immediately check, but look in the gallery as I think I posted a pic of me wearing Stoned Rose. I'm a deeper skin tone, so that won't help you determine how it may look on you, but it might give you an idea whether it's rosy enough or too brown.   Another idea is to check the product swatch on Beautylish.


----------



## peanut (Sep 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Check out Beautylish. They have swatches up. You won't be able to do a side-by-side comparison per se, but you can toggle between the two shades.


Thank you!! Since your smushed lipsticks came from Nordstrom, I'm more tempted to order from Beautylish.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 3, 2015)

peanut said:


> Thank you!! Since your smushed lipsticks came from Nordstrom, I'm more tempted to order from Beautylish.


 Not sure if it's Nordstrom!! The ones I have gotten directly from CT came like that too ( esp the recent ones ; mostly mattes)


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 3, 2015)

I have no idea if it's a manufacturing issue, or a shipping issue, but I will say that Nordie's didn't pack these very well and who knows how my package was treated in transit. I only went through them in order to use Ebates.   In my experience, Beautylish packs their orders with great care, so it's a good chance it would all arrive intact from them. Then again, my orders from them don't have to travel very far since their headquarters are in the same city. I always get them the very next day.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Not sure if it's Nordstrom!! The ones I have gotten directly from CT came like that too ( esp the recent ones ; mostly mattes)





Yazmin said:


> I have no idea if it's a manufacturing issue, or a shipping issue, but I will say that Nordie's didn't pack these very well and who knows how my package was treated in transit. I only went through them in order to use Ebates.   In my experience, Beautylish packs their orders with great care, so it's a good chance it would all arrive intact from them. Then again, my orders from them don't have to travel very far since their headquarters are in the same city. I always get them the very next day.


  Now I'm worried about the two I just ordered.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 3, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it. Four of the original seven I ordered arrived in perfect condition, so there's still a chance yours will, too. If not, they send you a replacement or a refund without hassle.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

peanut said:


> Thank you!! Since your smushed lipsticks came from Nordstrom, I'm more tempted to order from Beautylish.
> But they weren't manufactured at Nordstrom
> 
> 
> ...


  They've got a problem.  That's really too bad.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 3, 2015)

katred said:


> From the KISSINGER formula, has anyone tried Stoned Rose? I'm considering that one or Bitch Perfect as a neutral. I'm worried SR will be too brown and that BP will be too light.






Katred for president!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 3, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Check out Beautylish. They have swatches up. You won't be able to do a side-by-side comparison per se, but you can toggle between the two shades.


  The same thing happened to me. My Bond Girl was smushed too. It looks like someone did not wind the lipstick all the way down into the tube. I called Nordstroms and they agreed to send me a new lipstick in two days. It should be here by tomorrow. My other two lipsticks were fine. (Glastonberry and Love Liberty)


----------



## ashievic (Sep 3, 2015)

I ordered mine from BG. In the past when I ordered something and it was smashed. I sent a pic and they (BG or NM) sent out a replacement the same day for FedEx overnight at no charge. I did not have to return the smashed item. Obviously it went into the trash.


----------



## peanut (Sep 3, 2015)

FYI: Magic Foundation is on Harrods, Selfridges, and Net-a-Porter. Selfridges won't ship it to the U.S. (maybe cause it's liquid?). And Harrods already sold out of what I think is my color, so I bought two shades from Net-a-Porter and paid too much in shipping. I'm incapable of waiting until March!!

  By the way, Net-a-Porter has shade descriptions, which is nice. I did see some swatches posted by muartistry_by_waj on IG comparing LIght Wonder to Magic Foundation, which were quite helpful:

  https://instagram.com/p/6vdNDRqbEx/?taken-by=muartistry_by_waj


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I ordered mine from BG. In the past when I ordered something and it was smashed. I sent a pic and they (BG or NM) sent out a replacement the same day for FedEx overnight at no charge. I did not have to return the smashed item. Obviously it went into the trash.


  Interesting. I have to return mine in 30 days.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 4, 2015)

Did you send a picture? Mine was over a bottle of shampoo that exploded due to the cold weather. Another was over a eyeshadow palette smashed to powder. I called within minutes of receiving. I offered to send back and both times no please toss were my instructions. Then when I got the Black Tie that the case wouldn't work. Again same thing, except they didn't have another in stock. So they credited my account and no demand to return product. Maybe I just got a really nice lady to help me???? But they had to have a picture ASAP proving what I claimed.


----------



## MissElle12 (Sep 4, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I got Bond Girl, Glastonberry and Love Liberty. You?


  I got Glastonberry and Love Liberty as well! Just sticking with the two for now.  





Yazmin said:


> I have no idea if it's a manufacturing issue, or a shipping issue, but I will say that Nordie's didn't pack these very well and who knows how my package was treated in transit. I only went through them in order to use Ebates.   In my experience, Beautylish packs their orders with great care, so it's a good chance it would all arrive intact from them. Then again, my orders from them don't have to travel very far since their headquarters are in the same city. I always get them the very next day.


  Im sorry that happened to you! I ordered mine from Net A Porter UK and they both arrived from overseas in perfect condition.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

Birkin brown that I got via spring app is saying out for delivery today but in some other part of the state :shock:'I called fedex and they took my address but it still days the same status!! I have emailed spring ( bec CT has a voice mail in place of CS) too!! :sigh:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Birkin brown that I got via spring app is saying out for delivery today but in some other part of the state :shock:'I called fedex and they took my address but it still days the same status!! I have emailed spring ( bec CT has a voice mail in place of CS) too!! :sigh:


  Weird.  Hopefully, it makes its way home.  I received my Spring purchase (Bond Girl, Amazing Grace, Mona Lisa).  Mona Lisa arrived looking half empty and melty...how full is a full pot of her cream shadow?  Bond Girl looks very RED on me.  LOVE Amazing Grace and the cute lippie samples.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Weird. Hopefully, it makes its way home. I received my Spring purchase (Bond Girl, Amazing Grace, Mona Lisa). Mona Lisa arrived looking half empty and melty...how full is a full pot of her cream shadow? Bond Girl looks very RED on me. LOVE Amazing Grace and the cute lippie samples.


  It now shows as Delivered, Left at front door?? where? whose house! its ridiculous since i even called fedex CS and told them abot the wrong address and after 15 minutes of being in the call they told me it will be taken care of and the package will be delivered on tuesday!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It now shows as Delivered, Left at front door?? where? whose house! its ridiculous since i even called fedex CS and told them abot the wrong address and after 15 minutes on being in the call they told me it will be taken care of and the package will be delivered on tuesday!!


  Send landscape dude after them.  A few strategically placed hedge clippers, and they won't mess up again.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

Weed whipper will be better....


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 5, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Send landscape dude after them.  A few strategically placed hedge clippers, and they won't mess up again.





ashievic said:


> Weed whipper will be better....


 :lol: got to do something like that!! Hate the thought of dealing with CT CS!! No one picks up the call!! I mailed them but since it's the weekend will have to wait till Tuesday!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 5, 2015)

I am having mild buyer's should I have since the CL lipsticks have a vamp I might sell both kidneys and part of my liver for....thank goodness I got it at BG. So it can be returned. If I am not over the moon with it. So many vamps, so little time. The drama of my life. Did find out you can order the CL's at your local NM from your fav SA or Product Specialist provided you know the color you want. Which means it would come real FedEx. Our USPS seriously sucks in my little town. They toss the box from the street to hit (literally) the front door. Or they deliver to the wrong house. Since there are 5 streets that have the exact house numbers, just different street names all in a row. Guess reading the street name is too much for them.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 6, 2015)

Ladies! I have pillow talk lip liner and it's the perfect colour for me, the ultimate match! However it's so drying that it applies patchy on me  I mix some lipbalm with it but then it doesn't give me the edge I want :/  What's comparible in Mac liners? I find most other liners are too purple or too brown whereas pillow talk seems a true pink nude!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 6, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> What's comparible in Mac liners? I find most other liners are too purple or too brown whereas pillow talk seems a true pink nude!


  It's not MAC, but have you tried Lancome Le Contour Pro in 211 Beige Rose? It's my fav nude-pink liner.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 6, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> It's not MAC, but have you tried Lancome Le Contour Pro in 211 Beige Rose? It's my fav nude-pink liner.


  Non Mac suggestions welcome thank you I'll take a look at that one


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 6, 2015)

I just saw Tarababyz video on her CT collection and now I'm wondering why I've never paid attention to this brand. I love the branding and aesthetic of the packaging and the products seem nice. I think I'm going to pick up 1975 Red at some point.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 6, 2015)

I know I have said this many times before, the Dior clear lip liner is the bomb. Does anyone own Elizabeth Violet and the Navy eyeliner? Would love to see a swatch if you do. The same for the fat pencil of Amethyst whatever it is called. I own the TF navy liner and don't want to dupe this. Thanks to anyone who can help!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> It now shows as Delivered, Left at front door?? where? whose house! its ridiculous since i even called fedex CS and told them abot the wrong address and after 15 minutes of being in the call they told me it will be taken care of and the package will be delivered on tuesday!!


    OMG!!!   This really sucks.  I hope they resolve this soon.  I dealt w/the Spring CS via Email and they were FANTASTIC.  Perhaps they'll intercede if necessary.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG!!!   This really sucks.  I hope they resolve this soon.  I dealt w/the Spring CS via Email and they were FANTASTIC.  Perhaps[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]they'll intercede if necessary.[/COLOR]


 I hope so Meddy!!thenlong weekend is delaying the response!! :sigh:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Nice but I don't do well with singles



I love her cream shadows & quads though.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Absolutely nerve wracking!!![/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Nice but I don't do well with singles[/COLOR]:sigh: [COLOR=0000FF]I love her cream shadows & quads though.[/COLOR]


 Yeah I rarely ever get singles too !! I  not sure about the shades either! They Look Pretty but I am not convinced :haha:, probably need more swatches but for now I guess it's safe to say this could be overlooked!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yeah I rarely ever get singles too !! I not sure about the shades either! They Look Pretty but I am not convinced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I appreciate that you shared them-----I like being informed and you keep me well informed---so thank you for that


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 7, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Ohhhh I want the bronzey shadow I think. I'm pretty sure it comes with a brown pencil. Thanks V!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Ohhhh I want the bronzey shadow I think. I'm pretty sure it comes with a brown pencil. Thanks V!


 It does!! The sets include a shadow and the coordinating pencil!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 7, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I appreciate that you shared them-----I like being informed and you keep me well informed---so thank you for that:frenz: :kiss: [/COLOR]


 :frenz:


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 8, 2015)

I really, really want the Magic Foundation.  What do you ladies think for NW13? Shade 2?


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 8, 2015)

I also think I want a couple of the matte lipsticks.  Maybe Bond Girl and Miss Kensington.  I've never tried anything from CT but I always swoon over it!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I think her foundations are like Aucoin. The number is neutral, yellow or pink based. There is an incredible Product Specialist at BG that has helped me in the past. Can't remember he name right now, sorry. You would be able to get good size samples of the shades to try. Even if you don't live near a counter. They will mil them out to you. I am sure other stores offer this service too.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 8, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I also think I want a couple of the matte lipsticks.  Maybe Bond Girl and Miss Kensington.  I've never tried anything from CT but I always swoon over it!


  You will love Bond Girl. It is certainly worth the hype. It is such a beautiful shade on everyone.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 8, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   OMG!!!   This really sucks.  I hope they resolve this soon.  I dealt w/the Spring CS via Email and they were FANTASTIC.  Perhaps[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]they'll intercede if necessary.[/COLOR]


 Spring was really quick in responding to my mail this morning!! It appears CT updated the wrong tracking on mine ohboy and that my package is set to arrive Tomm!! Good thing I didn't call fedex a day earlier and redirect someone's package to my place :haha: !!but really the shipping time is ridiculous!! It shipped last Monday and it will come Tomm??!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Weird. Hopefully, it makes its way home. I received my Spring purchase (Bond Girl, Amazing Grace, Mona Lisa). Mona Lisa arrived looking half empty and melty...*how full is a full pot of her cream shadow?* Bond Girl looks very RED on me. LOVE Amazing Grace and the cute lippie samples.









I'm going to bump this because I'm curious if I was sent a bad/used product or if things went bad during shipping.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I have a pic from long ago posted showing how full her stuff was in the jar. It is not as full as Mac Fluidliner. It is pretty full though. I can get Mama to take a pic and send it to me. Then I can post it. If that would help.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 8, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm going to bump this because I'm curious if I was sent a bad/used product or if things went bad during shipping.


  I posted pictures when I received mine - you can see them in the gallery. I wouldn't call them half empty..


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I agree.


Thanks for the advice to check out the gallery (duh!).  Mine does not look anything like any pot posted by anyone.  One way or another, it looks funky.  I'm going to contact CT...hopefully, they don't hassle.

  ETA-I actually ordered through Spring, so I'm trying to go through them first.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 8, 2015)

Sometimes it can be solved by just sending them pics of the product. If they claim that is what it is suppose to look like. Then send the pics from here. Remember, dwell on solutions. As our parent's drilled into our thick skulls. As well as honey gets you further then vinegar.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 8, 2015)

[@]Anaphora[/@] from what I've seen online shade 1 seems really flat white so I'd probably say 2 as well.  Miss Kensington is a gorgeous pale nude that pulls almost baby pink on me but it's hard to show so here's two pics of me on the same day, to show you how different it can look.  I'm wear NC15 in Mac.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 9, 2015)

I bought Bond Girl! I did the $10 off $50 at Beautylish and got myself a replacement brow pencil as well.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


>


See, I thought I wanted Miss K, but a lot of people on her and other sites were panning it.  It looks really pretty on you!  Are you happy with the quality?  A lot of reviewers mentioned it not being as good as her other lipsticks, even other mattes.


----------



## kerry-jane88 (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> See, I thought I wanted Miss K, but a lot of people on her and other sites were panning it.  It looks really pretty on you!  Are you happy with the quality?  A lot of reviewers mentioned it not being as good as her other lipsticks, even other mattes.


  I actually found the two kissing lipsticks I have, stoned rose and Penelope pink, to be very drying on me, plus Penelope pink kind of oxidised to a strange grey tone on me!  Miss k has more of a full coverage dimethicone feel to it so although it is a thicker coverage it has enough slip for a good application on me anyway.   So is actually buy more of the matte revolution lipsticks but no more kissing ones.  I fancy sexy sienna


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 9, 2015)

kerry-jane88 said:


> So is actually buy more of the matte revolution lipsticks but no more kissing ones. I fancy sexy sienna


Good to know!  Thanks!  Sexy Sienna would be really pretty on you, I think.


----------



## clidre (Sep 9, 2015)

You should try them first. I have Hebrun Honey and Miss K and the former is much more comfortable. On me is not drying.  Miss K is patchy, I like its color but its texture is not as good as I expected.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 9, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm going to bump this because I'm curious if I was sent a bad/used product or if things went bad during shipping.


   Geez---that's what it sounds like to me.  I have a couple of the cream shadows---they arrived full & intact.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Geez---that's what it sounds like to me.  I have a couple of the cream shadows---they arrived full & intact.


  A few of my TF and CT ones came like it had been bounced around or mushed in parts. Not intact. I asked Beautylish whom I order CT cream eyeshadows from and they said that's actually normal.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

Got my Glastonberry yesterday. Love it, perfect shade, goes on perfectly. Not sure if Victoria or Kensington should be my next ones.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got my Glastonberry yesterday. Love it, perfect shade, goes on perfectly. Not sure if Victoria or Kensington should be my next ones.


  Did your Glastonbury come with samples of other colors?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got my Glastonberry yesterday. Love it, perfect shade, goes on perfectly. Not sure if Victoria or Kensington should be my next ones.


 Leave Kensington !! The shade is beautiful but the texture is a wonky one!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Got my Glastonberry yesterday. Love it, perfect shade, goes on perfectly. Not sure if Victoria or Kensington should be my next ones.
> ...


Nope, just all alone in a big box....but it applies smoothly, no problems. Got it from BG.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Did your Glastonbury come with samples of other colors?


 Mine came with samples!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> GreenEyedAllie said:
> 
> 
> > Did your Glastonbury come with samples of other colors?
> ...


ugh....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 10, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Nope, just all alone in a big box....but it applies smoothly, no problems. Got it from BG.


  I got an extra Very Victoria...I'll send it to you!


----------



## Rasbury (Sep 10, 2015)

Ok, finally breaking down to ask.... how is the formula of the KISSING vs. MATTE Revolution Lipsticks? I have Bitch Perfect from the KISSING set and while I love the color, the formula just seems almost dry and grainy? Are the matte versions better/same? I really want Sexy Sienna but I don't want to spend that much again if the formula is just a disappointment.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 10, 2015)

Haven't swatched the eyeshadow palettes yet but I got the Dolce Vita and the Rock Chick palettes along with a BU (I know!) of the Filmstar Bronze and Glow (Light)


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 10, 2015)

Received my Magic Foundation today... Thanks SO much to the previous poster who linked swatches of the foundation side by side with Light Wonder... I would've assumed I was #11 when that is actually slightly lighter than #10 in LW. Upon searching #10 in Magic, it seems to be a great match.   I will say, out of the bottle, the texture is definitely creamy... Not runny or as viscous as I would've thought. I'll have to see how lightweight the formula is on my face.


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey.  I have Hepburn Honey and I find it highly pigmented and a little bit creamy, but no where near as creamy as Audacious or Bite lipsticks.  I got all 10 of the matte revolution, plus the two from the Parkinson's collection because I really love the formula and Spring had a 25% off sale.  The MR formula is not as pigmented as Kissing.  MR is smooth and light without being sheer.  Miss Kensington is patchy and dry but the rest are not like that.  Walk of Shame and Bond Girl are very similar, except one is a little warmer (slightly redder)- can't remember which one at the moment.  Birkin Brown is a very pretty medium brown that is a great nude that isn't too dark or intense.  Very Victoria is also a great nude that is lighter and cooler than Birkin.  It's like a dusty pink brown- very pretty and not chalky.  Red Carpet Red is the most vibrant in the collection, very beautiful blue red.  1975 comes in second place.  Glastonbury is a medium berry shade, lighter than how the bullet appears.  Sexy Sienna is a little deeper than Mac's Sushi Kiss- very pretty and looks great on dark skin with the right liner.  Lost Cherry is a bright coral shade- very pretty.  If I had to eliminate any that were not necessary, they would be Bond Girl, Walk of Shame, and Miss Kensington.  My favs are Sexy Sienna, Very Victoria, Glastonbury, Love Liberty, Lost Cherry, Red Carpet Red, & 1975.  Lol, that's damn near all of them!  I wish she had a nice lilac and a gold in the collection, but I'm happy. :eyelove:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> A few of my TF and CT ones came like it had been bounced around or mushed in parts. Not intact. I asked Beautylish whom I order CT cream eyeshadows from and they said that's actually normal.


    Yes---they're creams and during the shipping process may lean to and then settle to one side or something.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>






So, so awesome AWS!!!!!   Can't wait to hear what you think of the E/S palettes.  Just ENJOY everything


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Hey.  I have Hepburn Honey and I find it highly pigmented and a little bit creamy, but no where near as creamy as Audacious or Bite lipsticks.  I got all 10 of the matte revolution, plus the two from the Parkinson's collection because I really love the formula and Spring had a 25% off sale.  The MR formula is not as pigmented as Kissing.  MR is smooth and light without being sheer.  Miss Kensington is patchy and dry but the rest are not like that.  Walk of Shame and Bond Girl are very similar, except one is a little warmer (slightly redder)- can't remember which one at the moment.  Birkin Brown is a very pretty medium brown that is a great nude that isn't too dark or intense.  Very Victoria is also a great nude that is lighter and cooler than Birkin.  It's like a dusty pink brown- very pretty and not chalky.  Red Carpet Red is the most vibrant in the collection, very beautiful blue red.  1975 comes in second place.  Glastonbury is a medium berry shade, lighter than how the bullet appears.  Sexy Sienna is a little deeper than Mac's Sushi Kiss- very pretty and looks great on dark skin with the right liner.  Lost Cherry is a bright coral shade- very pretty.  If I had to eliminate any that were not necessary, they would be Bond Girl, Walk of Shame, and Miss Kensington.  My favs are Sexy Sienna, Very Victoria, Glastonbury, Love Liberty, Lost Cherry, Red Carpet Red, & 1975.  Lol, that's damn near all of them!  I wish she had a nice lilac and a gold in the collection, but I'm happy. :eyelove:


 Thank you!! Nicely summarized!! I am really liking the ones I got too!! I find the texture really nice and light weight on the lips!! I haven't had any issues either except with miss Kensington in terms of texture!! There are some packaging issues that they need to work on like the caps being too tight, the lipstick bullets falling out of the cases etc. formula wise I love these too!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Haven't swatched the eyeshadow palettes yet but I got the Dolce Vita and the Rock Chick palettes along with a BU (I know!) of the Filmstar Bronze and Glow (Light)


 Nice AWS!!! Enjoy your haul!!  Ps:  I am open to be enabled on that dolce vita palette LOL!! :haha:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Hey. I have Hepburn Honey and I find it highly pigmented and a little bit creamy, but no where near as creamy as Audacious or Bite lipsticks. I got all 10 of the matte revolution, plus the two from the Parkinson's collection because I really love the formula and Spring had a 25% off sale. The MR formula is not as pigmented as Kissing. MR is smooth and light without being sheer. Miss Kensington is patchy and dry but the rest are not like that. Walk of Shame and Bond Girl are very similar, except one is a little warmer (slightly redder)- can't remember which one at the moment. Birkin Brown is a very pretty medium brown that is a great nude that isn't too dark or intense. Very Victoria is also a great nude that is lighter and cooler than Birkin. It's like a dusty pink brown- very pretty and not chalky. Red Carpet Red is the most vibrant in the collection, very beautiful blue red. 1975 comes in second place. Glastonbury is a medium berry shade, lighter than how the bullet appears. Sexy Sienna is a little deeper than Mac's Sushi Kiss- very pretty and looks great on dark skin with the right liner. Lost Cherry is a bright coral shade- very pretty. If I had to eliminate any that were not necessary, they would be Bond Girl, Walk of Shame, and Miss Kensington. My favs are Sexy Sienna, Very Victoria, Glastonbury, Love Liberty, Lost Cherry, Red Carpet Red, & 1975. Lol, that's damn near all of them! I wish she had a nice lilac and a gold in the collection, but I'm happy.


    Wow---what a thorough review.  I really enjoyed reading it.  Thanks for taking the time.  I really honed in on your
   opinion of the nudes----they are so hard to order blindly.  I have one CT lipstick and that's Hepburn Honey-----I 
   purchased it because it was recommended here on the thread and I really like it a lot.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Ps: I am open to be enabled on that dolce vita palette LOL!!


   Yeah---you're pretty easy Vee!!



........and I think I'm worse.  You and EO get me all the time.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Yeah---you're pretty easy Vee!![/COLOR]:haha: [COLOR=0000FF]........and I think I'm worse.  You and EO get me all the time.[/COLOR]


 :lmao: yes we should start market testing on you!!


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 10, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you!! Nicely summarized!! I am really liking the ones I got too!! I find the texture really nice and light weight on the lips!! I haven't had any issues either except with miss Kensington in terms of texture!! There are some packaging issues that they need to work on like the caps being too tight, the lipstick bullets falling out of the cases etc. formula wise I love these too!!


  Thanks!  I was very fortunate that all of my lipsticks arrived in tact and the caps stayed on all of them.  The cap for Hepburn Honey won't stay on so they sent me another one.  I wish I knew how to fix Kensington.  Maybe a lip primer?  I wore Amazing Grace the other day, but I wasn't in love.  I paired it with Chestnut.  I think it will look nicer with Vino or Beet.  I have to play around with it some more to make it work, as well as Bond Girl and WOS.  I just love Sexy Sienna though!  It is definitely one of the jewels in the collection.


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Wow---what a thorough review.  I really enjoyed reading it.  Thanks for taking the time.  I really honed in on your[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   opinion of the nudes----they are so hard to order blindly.  I have one CT lipstick and [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]that's Hepburn Honey-----I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   purchased it because it was recommended here on the thread and I really like it a lot.[/COLOR]  [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]:bigthumb:


  Thank you!  I can wear Very Victoria without a liner and it is not too light.  It looks very natural.  The reason why I'm not as impressed with Bond Girl and WOS is because the colors don't pop on my complexion and they are very similar.  I probably only needed one or the other, but I'll try using differs liners to give them some variation.  I wanted a brown lippie but I didn't want something dark.  Birkin is the perfect brown nude, and would probably be a great nude for darker complexions.  I like HH a lot too.  I actually wore it today and I got compliments all day.  I was feeling foxy because I dyed my hair blue-black yesterday.  I was going for that Wonder Woman look, lol.  Thank goodness the blue didn't come out as bright as I wanted because today I remembered I am a grown woman, lol! :wiggle:


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 11, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Medgal07 said:
> 
> 
> > [COLOR=0000FF]   [/COLOR]
> ...


  Bond Girl and Walk of Shame are similar on me, too, except WOS leans more pink on me while BG leans more berry.

  Berkin Brown is a darker nude than I would have liked but I'll still use it. Very Victoria barely shows up in a hand swatch and is light on the lips, but if I apply it over BB, it gets me closer to the type of nude shade I want, and one where I don't have to wear a liner if didn't want to.

  Red Carpet Red


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ompom: [COLOR=0000FF]So, so awesome AWS!!!!!   Can't wait to hear what you think of the E/S palettes.  Just ENJOY everything[/COLOR]:cheer:


  Thank you so much [@]Medgal07[/@]!!!   





Vineetha said:


> Nice AWS!!! Enjoy your haul!!  Ps:  I am open to be enabled on that dolce vita palette LOL!! :haha:


   Lol!! Thank you Vee! I hope I like them! I actually am taking DV to work today to try it out (gulp)  





cupcake28 said:


> Thank you!  I can wear Very Victoria without a liner and it is not too light.  It looks very natural.  The reason why I'm not as impressed with Bond Girl and WOS is because the colors don't pop on my complexion and they are very similar.  I probably only needed one or the other, but I'll try using differs liners to give them some variation.  I wanted a brown lippie but I didn't want something dark.  Birkin is the perfect brown nude, and would probably be a great nude for darker complexions.  I like HH a lot too.  I actually wore it today and I got compliments all day.  I was feeling foxy because I dyed my hair blue-black yesterday.  I was going for that Wonder Woman look, lol.  Thank goodness the *blue* didn't come out as bright as I wanted because today I remembered I am a grown woman, lol! :wiggle:


    Lol! But did you like it?


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Thank you! I can wear Very Victoria without a liner and it is not too light. It looks very natural. The reason why I'm not as impressed with Bond Girl and WOS is because the colors don't pop on my complexion and they are very similar. I probably only needed one or the other, but I'll try using differs liners to give them some variation. I wanted a brown lippie but I didn't want something dark. Birkin is the perfect brown nude, and would probably be a great nude for darker complexions. I like HH a lot too. I actually wore it today and I got compliments all day. I was feeling foxy because I dyed my hair blue-black yesterday. I was going for that Wonder Woman look, lol. T*hank goodness the blue didn't come out as bright as I wanted because today I remembered I am a grown woman, lol!*


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Lacklustre Dolce Vita quad swatches, guys, sorry Just feeling "blah" today But the colours are gorgeous Used TF Golden Peach cream eyeshadow on the lid with the plummy shade in the crease and the glitter shadow under the browbone.  I had a heck of a time picking palettes because the shades are so much like TF and Chanel but the glitter shade is finer and smoother than the TF cream/glitter duos.


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 11, 2015)

Bond Girl on top, Walk of Shame on bottom


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


>


  These are soo nice!! Thank you for posting


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Bond Girl on top, Walk of Shame on bottom


  Go on with your bad self girl! Love Very Victoria on you!


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 11, 2015)

It's so much more vibrant in real life!  I tried to capture it as best I could.


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you so much [@]Medgal07[/@]!!! Lol!! Thank you Vee! I hope I like them! I actually am taking DV to work today to try it out (gulp) Lol! But did you like it?


  Yes, I like it, lol.  You can only really see it in the sun and my ends are bluer because the sun lightened them.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Yes, I like it, lol.  You can only really see it in the sun and my ends are bluer because the sun lightened them.


  That sounds cool


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

Got replacement Birkin brown today!! I really like it!! AWS I know you didn't find the online swatches promising with this shade, but i think you will like it!! It's a nice brown!! I will post some swatches soon!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow thank you for your detailed review! I'd love to see swatches of them whenever you get a chance. I still haven't pulled the trigger on her lipsticks as yet. You need it Vee!! oke:  I want that and The Rebel and the Vintage Vamp!!! And the Fallen Angel palette too.
> 
> :haha:


 :shock: I asked for it!! Didn't I shars!! :haha: :eyelove: it's so pretty and vintage vamp is on my list too!!  and you definitely need fallen angels one!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


>





cupcake28 said:


> Bond Girl on top, Walk of Shame on bottom


 Thank you for the swatches!! I really like how VV looks on you!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Thank you for the swatches!! I really like how VV looks on you!!


  Miss K is calling to me...that color!  Is it really that bad?   





Shars said:


> Go on with your bad self girl! Love Very Victoria on you!


  VV looks hott on you!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got replacement Birkin brown today!! I really like it!! AWS I know you didn't find the online swatches promising with this shade, but i think you will like it!! It's a nice brown!! I will post some swatches soon!!


   Uh-oh lol ;-)    





Vineetha said:


> :shock: I asked for it!! Didn't I shars!! :haha: :eyelove: it's so pretty and vintage vamp is on my list too!!  and you definitely need fallen angels one!!


   I was surprised that FA was still available


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Miss K is calling to me...that color!  Is it really that bad? VV looks hott on you!!!


 The shade is gorgeous but I find the texture to be a bit finicky!! It applies okay but soon pulls into lip lines possibly because of the fine shimmer and looks really not great!! With a liner as base it works a lot better !! It's one of the semi opaque ones from the range but 1975red that launched with this feels on par with the regular line!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Uh-oh lol ;-) *I was surprised that FA was still available *


 Yes me too!! Her LE collections seems to hang around a lot longer ( like though they are labelled the quantities feels adequate) !! Even with NP collection, I think all the pieces are still available!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes me too!! Her LE collections seems to hang around a lot longer ( like though they are labelled the quantities feels adequate) !! Even with NP collection, I think all the pieces are still available!!


   That's different lol


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I asked for it!! Didn't I shars!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 I was surprised Fallen Angel is still available too. Especially given how similar the shades are to that Chanel palette - I can't remember the name.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

How often does Spring have sales like this?


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure, but I checked the app every day.  One day, there it was and I jumped on it- just before the stroke of midnight.  It was annoying to order one by one but I only received 2 packages with all the lipsticks.  It seems like they have a sale every 2 or 3 weeks, but it'll only be for one day so you have to be on the lookout.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 11, 2015)

I am happy to report that Spring and CT did an amazing job overnighting a replacement for my bad cream shadow that arrived in perfect condition!  Take note, Saks!!!  Can't wait to use it!  Any tips about this product versus TF cream shadows??


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I am happy to report that Spring and CT did an amazing job overnighting a replacement for my bad cream shadow that arrived in perfect condition!  Take note, Saks!!!  Can't wait to use it!  Any tips about this product versus TF cream shadows??


 Yes I got my lipstick replacement overnight too!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 11, 2015)

Shars said:


> :haha:  I was surprised Fallen Angel is still available too. Especially given how similar the shades are to that Chanel palette - I can't remember the name.


    The Reve d'Orient palette?


----------



## Shars (Sep 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The Reve d'Orient palette?


  Yesss! You don't know how I was racking my brain trying to remember that name lol.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yesss! You don't know how I was racking my brain trying to remember that name lol.


  I know the feeling! Glad to help :-D


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

It is almost an exact dupe to the flew off the shelves Chanel Reve d"Orient. I love that palette.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes I got my lipstick replacement overnight too!!


How is the performance of the new lipstick?


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 12, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> How is the performance of the new lipstick?


  I really like the matte revolution formula. The mattes feels quite light weight and comfortable on lips. The only shade I have had an issue with is Miss Kensington.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 12, 2015)

Birkin Brown- Swatch is 2 Swipes!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 12, 2015)

I love this lipstick formula, shape of lipstick, perfection!!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 12, 2015)

How would you guys compare Bitch Perfect and Miss Kensington? Apart from finish.


----------



## Anaphora (Sep 12, 2015)

I wore Bond Girl today. This is the best matte I've ever used. Not drying at all and the shape of the bullet makes getting a precise line super simple. I want a few more! I'm thinking Very Victoria and maybe one of the reds!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Birkin Brown- Swatch is 2 Swipes!


   Looks good, Vee


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 12, 2015)

Did anyone get the chance to try the magic foundation? I watched a few video reviews today and people seem to be loving it! I can't wait to try it, I'm looking for a new foundation.


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (Sep 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Did anyone get the chance to try the magic foundation? I watched a few video reviews today and people seem to be loving it! I can't wait to try it, I'm looking for a new foundation.


  I tried it for the first time today, and based on first impressions, I really like it! Finish, texture and wear is lovely; of course I need to wear it much longer to ensure my skin doesn't react negatively.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 12, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Bond Girl on top, Walk of Shame on bottom


  Gorgeous.   





cupcake28 said:


> It's so much more vibrant in real life!  I tried to capture it as best I could.


  Very pretty on you.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 12, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I wore Bond Girl today. This is the best matte I've ever used. Not drying at all and the shape of the bullet makes getting a precise line super simple. I want a few more! I'm thinking Very Victoria and maybe one of the reds!


  I agree too. It is fast becoming one of my new favorite nudes.


----------



## Rasbury (Sep 12, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> It's so much more vibrant in real life! I tried to capture it as best I could.


  You look great in a red lip!


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 13, 2015)

NYCBeautyJunkie said:


> I tried it for the first time today, and based on first impressions, I really like it! Finish, texture and wear is lovely; of course I need to wear it much longer to ensure my skin doesn't react negatively.


  Thanks, it sounds great! I hope there won't be any bad reactions!


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thank you so much ladies!  The wear time seems to be 4-5 hours.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 13, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> Thank you so much ladies! The wear time seems to be 4-5 hours.


  Did you get Glastonberry? Glastonberry and Bond Girl are my two favs.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

I love Glastonberry and am packing it right now. Will see how it hold ups in the fire pit, literally.....might try to sneak CL Eton Moi out too. Although it might be taken at security at airport as a weapon. I would so not get on the flight if they took it.


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 13, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Did you get Glastonberry? Glastonberry and Bond Girl are my two favs.


  I got all of them.  I posted swatches for everyone the other day.  You can see them in the gallery.  I haven't worn a lot of them out yet, but I love all of them now- even finicky Miss Kensington.  I'm working on a way to make her behave, lol.  At first I didn't like Bond Girl or walk of shame because they didn't do anything for me, but I tried them without liner.  I'm trying to find the perfect liners for all the colors now, except for VV.


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I love Glastonberry and am packing it right now. Will see how it hold ups in the fire pit, literally.....might try to sneak CL Eton Moi out too. Although it might be taken at security at airport as a weapon. I would so not get on the flight if they took it.


  Are you talking about a Christian Loubiton lipstick.  They will probably take it because of the pointy tip.  They took my cuticle cutters one time.  I was so mad!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

Yes, the CL lipstick. Thought if I wore as a necklace it might get through????


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2015)

Anaphora said:


> I wore Bond Girl today. This is the best matte I've ever used. Not drying at all and the shape of the bullet makes getting a precise line super simple. I want a few more! I'm thinking Very Victoria and maybe one of the reds!


  Get Red Carpet Red!  





ashievic said:


> I love Glastonberry and am packing it right now. Will see how it hold ups in the fire pit, literally.....might try to sneak CL Eton Moi out too. Although it might be taken at security at airport as a weapon. I would so not get on the flight if they took it.


  I was just thinking about this as I want to take the matte Rouge Louboutin on a trip and I'm trying to do carry on only. I'd hate for it to be confiscated!


----------



## cupcake28 (Sep 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yes, the CL lipstick. Thought if I wore as a necklace it might get through????


  They will still make you take it off and put it in the bin if it's metal.  You can pack it in between your clothes in your suitcase.  Just make sure it's tight and it may not be damaged.  I  would hate for them to take it from you.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 13, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > I love Glastonberry and am packing it right now. Will see how it hold ups in the fire pit, literally.....might try to sneak CL Eton Moi out too. Although it might be taken at security at airport as a weapon. I would so not get on the flight if they took it.
> ...


Don't even try it, at the airport right now, unless you are checking a bag, they will take it, same with the eyeliner and nail polish bottle.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 13, 2015)

Nope, I won't chance it. Mine will live locally.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 13, 2015)

So I was randomly browsing and noticed Miss K sold out everywhere but Net-A-Porter, so I grabbed one!  Here's to hoping it arrives in ok condition and that I like it!  I'm curious, and the shade was too pretty to pass up.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 13, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> So I was randomly browsing and noticed Miss K sold out everywhere but Net-A-Porter, so I grabbed one!  Here's to hoping it arrives in ok condition and that I like it!  I'm curious, and the shade was too pretty to pass up.


  Hmm maybe I should get the other LE sooner than later..


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2015)

cupcake28 said:


> I got all of them.  I posted swatches for everyone the other day.  You can see them in the gallery.  I haven't worn a lot of them out yet, but I love all of them now- even finicky Miss Kensington.  I'm working on a way to make her behave, lol.  At first I didn't like Bond Girl or walk of shame because they didn't do anything for me, but I tried them without liner.  I'm trying to find the perfect liners for all the colors now, except for VV.


  I also purchased Love Liberty. I hope to purchase all of them except Red Carpet. I do not need another red.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

I have made my list...Love Liberty. Yes, it is a short list....


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have made my list...Love Liberty. Yes, it is a short list....


  You will like Love Liberty. I think it looks beautiful on everyone especially WOC IMO.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

How about women with no color????


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> How about women with no color????


  They will look lovely in Love Liberty too.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 14, 2015)

Hey guys,

  I think I'm ODing on lipstick purchases. Can someone please help me compare CT Lost Cherry, CT Love Liberty, TF Something Wild.   And TF Paradiso, TF Sweet Spot, TF Misbehaved, CT Coachella Coral - just in terms of shade, not finish.

  I'm sure I must be comparing bananas to aloe vera but my eyes are getting all crossed with the shade comparisons lately.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 14, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I think I'm ODing on lipstick purchases. Can someone please help me compare CT Lost Cherry, CT Love Liberty and TF Paradiso just in terms of shade, not finish.
> 
> I'm sure I must be comparing bananas to aloe vera but my eyes are getting all crossed with the shade comparisons lately.


  I can take pictures of Lost cherry and Paradiso tomorrow, it's dark now.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 14, 2015)

Something Wild is not even close to Paradiso.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Something Wild is not even close to Paradiso.


 
  Yep, I realized later I should separate them into two groups to avoid confusion. CT Lost Cherry, CT Love Liberty, TF Something Wild. And Group 2: TF Paradiso, TF Sweet Spot, TF Misbehaved, CT Coachella Coral.


  That said, I realized I have an exact dupe of Paradiso. One of my YSLs turned out to be an exact dupe. I don't even remember which is which, lol.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow thank you for your detailed review! I'd love to see swatches of them whenever you get a chance. I still haven't pulled the trigger on her lipsticks as yet.
> You need it Vee!!
> 
> 
> ...


 ​Awwww.  I hope you're over the blahs AWS.  You're right---the palettes are quite reminiscent of Tom Ford palettes in particular.  You look so lovely!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

Shars said:


> I was surprised Fallen Angel is still available too. Especially given how similar the shades are to that Chanel palette - I can't remember the name.


   Me too---it's nice and I had to have it!!!  I'm wondering if it's now perm.  The Chanel palette is *Rêve D’ Orient* and I like it a tad more than Fallen Angel.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I am happy to report that Spring and CT did an amazing job overnighting a replacement for my bad cream shadow that arrived in perfect condition! Take note, Saks!!! Can't wait to use it! Any tips about this product versus TF cream shadows??


   I'm so glad you had a good experience---I refuse to deal directly with the CT web site.  Spring is a great alternative to that, and their CS is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> They seem almost random but I'm sure they use some market tested algorithm to lure our coins away!
> 
> I'm so glad you had a good experience---I refuse to deal directly with the CT web site.  Spring is a great alternative to that, and their CS is AWESOME!!!!


Sorry what is "Spring"?


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 15, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Sorry what is "Spring"?


  I just looked it up and it looks like it's a shopping app. I'm installing it now to see what the fuss is!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> ooh: :haha: :hug:   [COLOR=0000FF]   That's GREAT----this lipstick issue has happened with more than one brand.  You have to wonder if at least some of it is weather related.[/COLOR]:shrugs:      :lmao: [COLOR=0000FF]You are so adorable!!!![/COLOR]     :bigthumb:     [COLOR=0000FF] Really GREAT swatches.  Oh was that your secret wish-list?  Oops.  I think you'll enjoy the Fallen Angel and Rebel palettes---I wore Rebel yesterday----I find myself using the glitter green but I[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   wish it didn't have glitter.  I still love it  though.[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF]​Awwww.  I hope you're over the blahs AWS.  You're right---the [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]palettes are quite reminiscent of Tom Ford palettes in particular.  You look so lovely!!!![/COLOR]retty:


    Hi [@]Medgal07[/@]! Thank you very much. Still a bit "blah" but it's ok    I wore the Rock Chick palette today Cameraphone is not so great The glitter shade in the palette has a nice effect but wore off quickly


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Beautiful. It's nice to see your pretty face. I love Charlotte Tilbury.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Beautiful. It's nice to see your pretty face. I love Charlotte Tilbury.


    Thank you so much [@]Vandekamp[/@]    Hope you're well!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Do you think TF Ice Queen is close to this? I already that and that is why I have convinced myself no need for this....


----------



## MrsBaine (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Very pretty! I wanted to get this one, but I figured I had Titanium Smoke which is kinda similar on the eyes. CT's shimmers are harder for me to work with; I usually ignore them.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Grey shadow with purple eyeliner, love it!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Hi [@]Medgal07[/@]! Thank you very much. Still a bit "blah" but it's ok    I wore the Rock Chick palette today Cameraphone is not so great The glitter shade in the palette has a nice effect but wore off quickly


  Beautiful!  I never can photograph my eye makeup well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Sorry what is "Spring"?


   Oh sorry.  It's a concierge service for several brands--------- you order from them via a mobile App---they even use Apple Pay, which I love!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


    Love the look and love the palette!!!  It totally has a TF Titanium Smoke vibe!!! Did you use any kind of base?  aThey often prolong the life of the E/S!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just looked it up and it looks like it's a shopping app. I'm installing it now to see what the fuss is!


   Hey CQ!!!  They often have great sales.  I got 25% off of the last CT bronze & glow palettes!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

MrsBaine said:


> Very pretty! I wanted to get this one, but I figured I had Titanium Smoke which is kinda similar on the eyes. CT's shimmers are harder for me to work with; I usually ignore them.


  I don't have too much trouble with them when I use a base w/them.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Do you think TF Ice Queen is close to this? I already that and that is why I have convinced myself no need for this....


  Lol I understand I don't have the TF palette but looking at swatches I think that the darkest TF shade is darker than the CT one and the second-darkest CT shade (used on the lids) pulls more grey-taupe than the comparable TF shade.  The other two shades seem similar. I hope someone who has both can better compare them for you 


MrsBaine said:


> Very pretty! I wanted to get this one, but I figured I had Titanium Smoke which is kinda similar on the eyes. CT's shimmers are harder for me to work with; I usually ignore them.


   Totally get that.  There are a lot of similarities.  The shimmery one was nice in the inner corner of the eye and the glitter shade was gorgeous, sort of a subtle duochrome but faded so fast lol     





GreenEyedAllie said:


> Beautiful!  I never can photograph my eye makeup well.


   Thank you! I'm always messing up the crease and outer vee, though...     





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Love the look and love the palette!!!  It totally has a TF Titanium Smoke vibe!!! Did you use any kind of base?  aThey often prolong the life of the E/S![/COLOR]


   Thank you!!! Don't laugh, I still won't use primer


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> *Don't laugh, I still won't use primer *


  Years ago there was no such thing as primer---I'm a habitual user of primer and a base---it's just become a part of my MU routine.  We do what works best for ourselves


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

I have titanium Smoke too. It is the palette with the violet purple that is on my wish list. Can't remember the name. I only own the cream shadows and the one matte lipstick. Love Glastonberry!!!! or whatever it is called.  I must admit I am loving her stuff. I am thinking of the matte Amazing Grace, not sure it won't pull orange on me. I know I asked this before. If any of you own Elizabeth Violet, Amethyst Ambrosia and the navy liner or ever at a CT counter, please consider taking a pic for me. As is the Emerald whatever it is called in the same fat pencil for Amethyst Ambrosia. Yep, this are on my list too. As in the Bitch and Nude Kate lipstick. Again, these shades are so hard for me to pick due to being so pink and pale. Come on Ernie, I beg you, I promise to be good, for at least 5 seconds. You are the swatch goddess!!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have titanium Smoke too. It is the palette with the violet purple that is on my wish list. Can't remember the name. I only own the cream shadows and the one matte lipstick. Love Glastonberry!!!! or whatever it is called.  I must admit I am loving her stuff. I am thinking of the matte Amazing Grace, not sure it won't pull orange on me. I know I asked this before. If any of you own Elizabeth Violet, Amethyst Ambrosia and the navy liner or ever at a CT counter, please consider taking a pic for me. As is the Emerald whatever it is called in the same fat pencil for Amethyst Ambrosia. Yep, this are on my list too. As in the Bitch and Nude Kate lipstick. Again, these shades are so hard for me to pick due to being so pink and pale. Come on Ernie, I beg you, I promise to be good, for at least 5 seconds. You are the swatch goddess!!!!!


  I'll swatch Amazing Grace for you tomorrow if no one else does by then. I also have Confession.  I do not have BP, but it is on my list for sure.  One of the samples is Amazing Grace...well actually two..one for you and one for Mama.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 15, 2015)

Love you to pieces!!!! Big makeup hugs, got to get to bed.....


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Hey CQ!!!  They often have great sales.  I got 25% off of the last CT bronze & glow palettes!


  I just signed up and got 20% off my first purchase if I buy within the next week. 1975 Red will be mine. Now wondering if I want anything else at the discount...  I want Bitch Perfect for the name alone, and either the Dolce Vita or Vintage Vamp quads are beautiful...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 15, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I just signed up and got 20% off my first purchase if I buy within the next week. 1975 Red will be mine. Now wondering if I want anything else at the discount...  I want Bitch Perfect for the name alone, and either the Dolce Vita or Vintage Vamp quads are beautiful...


   One not so good thing about Spring is that you can't order multiple items at once---I know---it makes no sense


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> One not so good thing about Spring is that you can't order multiple items at once---I know---it makes no sense


  Oh! Well that's alright, it makes my decision easy  I didn't really need to spend that much anyway.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 16, 2015)

Since it's triple points rewards at Nordstrom I'm finally going to get the Dolce Vita palette. Those swatches hooked me!


----------



## Shars (Sep 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Since it's triple points rewards at Nordstrom I'm finally going to get the Dolce Vita palette. Those swatches hooked me!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Years ago there was no such thing as primer---I'm a habitual user of proper and a base---it's just become a part of my MU routine.  EWE do what works best for ourselves[/COLOR]:frenz:


   Thank you, dear one :frenz:


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 16, 2015)

Here ya go, [@]ashievic[/@]!  Left to right, Bond Girl, Amazing Grace, Confession.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Oh! Well that's alright, it makes my decision easy  I didn't really need to spend that much anyway.


    I hope you got what you wanted!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Since it's triple points rewards at Nordstrom I'm finally going to get the Dolce Vita palette. Those swatches hooked me!


   That's a great idea.  I think I'll get Vintage Vamp---it's been on my list like forever!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you, dear one


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>


    Oh they look really pretty Allie



Nice colors


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 16, 2015)

Miss K arrived today, and initial impressions are that I like her.  She does feel thinner and is less opaque than BG or AG, but very light peachy pink color that I will probably wear the hell out of regularly.  This is in 20ish minutes of wear, so I'll have to see if it pulls into my lip lines with time.  Also ordered Very Victoria 25% off on Spring (had to enter some contest to get 25% off next purchase)...can't wait to compare Vickie to Miss K!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 16, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> *Miss K arrived today, and initial impressions are that I like her. *She does feel thinner and is less opaque than BG or AG, but very light peachy pink color that I will probably wear the hell out of regularly. This is in 20ish minutes of wear, so I'll have to see if it pulls into my lip lines with time. Also ordered Very Victoria 25% off on Spring (had to enter some contest to get 25% off next purchase)...can't wait to compare Vickie to Miss K!


    That's great Allie!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 17, 2015)

I cant decide on the next shade!! Amazing Grace, Love Liberty or Glastonberry???


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 17, 2015)

THAT BIRKIN BROWN IS CALLIN ME 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is the med/drk film n glow palette on nordies yet???


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 17, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Since it's triple points rewards at Nordstrom I'm finally going to get the Dolce Vita palette. Those swatches hooked me!


  OH yeah, that is nice. Kinda reminds me of the Tom FOrd Palette that everyone wanted.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 17, 2015)

I love Glastonberry!!!! You can tame it if you use a lip brush and then a clear coat of gloss, blot. For those boring in the workplace who have hissy fits if anything is not dull beige....


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 17, 2015)

I keep forgetting to take swatches during the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Glastonberry is next on my list, I haven't seen it before for some reason.. I also want to get some of the dark lip liners, I love Pillow talk. And I'm hoping for new shades of the cream eyeshadows! I don't think I've done a look without at least one of them since I bought them!

  Oh I want 1-2 of the eyeshadow pencils too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Amber haze has been a staple product for my lower lash line.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 17, 2015)

I just received Bitch Perfect, Coachella Coral, and Lost Cherry today. Only keeping Coachella Coral. It's an interesting color and feels very smooth to apply. It looks dupeable and it seems like I would already have something in my collection but I do not! Kinda a mauve-y coral color, very interesting.

  Bitch Perfect unfortunately did not work on me. It wasn't terrible but I didn't love it. It looked streaky. Lost Cherry looks like a lot of other lippies I already have.

  The CT lipstick packaging really reminds me of Estee Lauder's Perfect Lipstick from the 90s. Gold column style. Love it!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Darn, I just cannot capture how gorgeous Dolce Vita is on my phone! Wore it today with CL Very Privé and the glitter lasted all day.  I think I like the shades more than the TF Pink Glow palette.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have to get a new brow and lash comb/brush.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I cant decide on the next shade!! Amazing Grace, Love Liberty or Glastonberry???  :haha:


  I have Glastonberry and Love Liberty and I love them both.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Darn, I just cannot capture how gorgeous Dolce Vita is on my phone! Wore it today with CL Very Privé and the glitter lasted all day.  I think I like the shades more than the TF Pink Glow palette.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Wow. This look gorgeous.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Wow. This look gorgeous.


  It's such a lovely palette!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> It's such a lovely palette!


 Hmmmm Nordstrom has triple points plus a CT GWP  !! And the palette looks gorgeous!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hmmmm Nordstrom has triple points plus a CT GWP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Lol
  It is


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> THAT BIRKIN BROWN IS CALLIN ME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Do I need BB ????  Is this the palette you mean?    http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlotte-tilbury-filmstar-bronze-glow-medium-to-dark-face-sculpt-highlight-limited-edition/4117057?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&contextualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=6420


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 17, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  Beautiful AWS.  This is giving me a little bit of a  TF Cognac Sable vibe.  Based on that I think I'll get Vintage Vamp instead.  I have a real weakness for burgundy


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Hmmmm Nordstrom has triple points plus a CT GWP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww that GWP is cute but I'll always be sad about missing out on this one at Nordstrom





  It was so adorable but it would not add to my cart and stupidly I never contacted CS about it. Maybe they'll bring it back one day.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 18, 2015)

http://www.beautyprofessor.net/2015/09/my-5-favorite-charlotte-tilbury-matte.html


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] All of them!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF] *Did you get the GWP yet? *[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Do I need BB ????  Is this the palette you mean?[/COLOR]    http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlot...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=6420


  nope not yet!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Aww that GWP is cute but I'll always be sad about missing out on this one at Nordstrom
> 
> It was so adorable but it would not add to my cart and stupidly I never contacted CS about it. Maybe they'll bring it back one day.


 Oh whoa this looks prettier!! The current GWP is a mirror & a tiny sample of magic cream!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have Glastonberry and Love Liberty and I love them both.


 Thanks Vande!! I think I will go for LL


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] All of them!!![/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]Did you get the GWP yet?[/COLOR]    [COLOR=0000FF] Do I need BB ????  Is this the palette you mean?[/COLOR]    http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/charlot...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=6420


 You need BB!! oke: use that 25% off from spring


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]Beautiful AWS.  This is giving me a little bit of a  TF Cognac Sable vibe.  Based on that I think I'll get Vintage Vamp instead.  I have a real weakness for burgundy[/COLOR]:happydance:


   It is so pretty and the texture is great.  [@]sarabeautime[/@] mentioned CS in her review: http://www.colormeloud.com/2014/05/charlotte-tilbury-luxury-eye-shadow.html?m=1


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Oh I hope this is for the U.S. too. I'm more excited for these than the Magic Foundation, although I want to try that too.


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 19, 2015)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/09/charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2015/09/charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution.html


  The colors are so gorgeous---I just don't know why I haven't embraced these lipsticks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I love some of CT's other products though!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I hope you're enjoying it immensely!!!  It really is pretty![/COLOR]     [COLOR=0000FF]I'll let you try it first & report back[/COLOR]:haha:     [COLOR=0000FF] The colors are so gorgeous---I just don't know why I haven't embraced these lipsticks:shrugs: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I love some of CT's other products though![/COLOR]


  The matte lippies really are awesome!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The matte lippies really are awesome!


  Sidenote:  I think they look even better on WOC, which I think is great!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> The matte lippies really are awesome!


   I only have one CT lippie and I am VERY fond of it-----Hepburn Honey----but I've never felt compelled enough to buy more




I don't find the packaging too special either.  
​  I'm going to give them a chance some day.  I'm an open minded person!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  I only have one CT lippie and I am VERY fond of it-----Hepburn Honey----but I've never felt compelled enough to buy more[/COLOR]:shrugs: [COLOR=0000FF]I don't find the packaging too special either.  [/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]​  I'm going to give them a chance some day.  I'm an open minded person!!![/COLOR]


  I hear ya.  Spring 25% off has been an encouragement.  I wore Bond Girl tonight for a date night!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I hear ya. Spring 25% off has been an encouragement. I wore Bond Girl tonight for a date night!!


   Oh nice!!!!  That's a very pretty color!!!  I hope you had fun!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Oh nice!!!!  That's a very pretty color!!!  I hope you had fun!!!![/COLOR]


  Oh we have!!  I'm still a bit 'in the stars' as it were...I'm contemplating a purchase.  Unfortunately, I delayed too long for the CL RL sheer restock at Sephora today...


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 19, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh we have!! I'm still a bit 'in the stars' as it were...I'm contemplating a purchase. Unfortunately, I delayed too long for the CL RL sheer restock at Sephora today...


  Awww that's sweet!!!   

The RLs in all 3 formulas seem to be pretty popular.  I'm contemplating a sheer.  I was thinking red but I don't know how often I'd reach for it, especially having the satin 
and matte.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 20, 2015)

A couple more Holiday sneak peaks:

https://instagram.com/p/419FUpPTJx/

https://instagram.com/p/7aGuWqRzY-/

https://instagram.com/p/5uonYlui8z/


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> A couple more Holiday sneak peaks:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/419FUpPTJx/
> 
> ...


  Thanks for sharing.  The lipstick pull on the MU bag is a cute detail.


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Thanks for sharing.  *The lipstick pull on the MU bag is a cute detail.*


  yesss! I was just thinking that. I showed my boyfriend and was like "loooook how cute! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 20, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> yesss! I was just thinking that. I showed my boyfriend and was like "loooook how cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I'm sure he was impressed!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm sure he was impressed!!!








 I doubt he got the hint...

  he was like:


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution-lipsticks-photos-swatches


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 21, 2015)

When does everyone think the holiday collection will launch??


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 21, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> When does everyone think the holiday collection will launch??


 I'd say early November on her site and then late November for all the other retailers. I looked up my Beautylish order for the Fallen Angel palette and it was Nov 20th and I ordered it as soon as it went up there but the collection had been on her site for a bit before then I think.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 21, 2015)

Had 25% off on Spring so I picked up the Mini Miracle Eye Wand in Shade 1. Hope it's a match. Next time they have a sale I'm getting Very Victoria. I got those little lip cards and tried out VV and Amazing Grace, loved VV and AG was nice but a little too warm for me.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Sep 21, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'd say early November on her site and then late November for all the other retailers. I looked up my Beautylish order for the Fallen Angel palette and it was Nov 20th and I ordered it as soon as it went up there but the collection had been on her site for a bit before then I think.


Thanks for the info! I don't want to miss it lol


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 21, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't want to miss it lol


 No problem! I think you'll be fine, she tends to have a good amount of stock for her collections.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution-lipsticks-photos-swatches


  Thanks for sharing. I am now in love with Charlotte Tilbury.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Had 25% off on Spring so I picked up the *Mini Miracle Eye Wand *in Shade 1. Hope it's a match. Next time they have a sale I'm getting Very Victoria. I got those little lip cards and tried out VV and Amazing Grace, loved VV and AG was nice but a little too warm for me.


  ha!! Thats what i got too! Not very sure of the shade either but then she has mentioned the shades suitable under description on her website so went by that!! I was initially going to get another lipstick since i didnt think they were going to update the app so quick before 22nd!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am now in love with Charlotte Tilbury.


  Me too! I have had more success with the brand than duds!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Me too! I have had more success with the brand than duds!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 21, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> ha!! Thats what i got too! Not very sure of the shade either but then she has mentioned the shades suitable under description on her website so went by that!! I was initially going to get another lipstick since i didnt think they were going to update the app so quick before 22nd!!


  Haha I didn't even see that, I just picked the one that looked closest to my Touché Éclat which is a great match. Yeah I did not think Spring would update that quickly so I was all set to get a lipstick as well. Can't wait for their next sale! I think I'm going to be buying most of my CT stuff from there from now on. I want to hold strong on my lipstick no buy but 20-25% off is too good to pass up!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 21, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Haha I didn't even see that, I just picked the one that looked closest to my Touché Éclat which is a great match. Yeah I did not think Spring would update that quickly so I was all set to get a lipstick as well. Can't wait for their next sale!* I think I'm going to be buying most of my CT stuff from there from now on *. I want to hold strong on my lipstick no buy but 20-25% off is too good to pass up!


 :haha: me too!! and they have it often enough to spoil us!!


----------



## Mardybum (Sep 21, 2015)

Girls, do I need the Dolce Vita palette? Those of you who bought it are happy with your purchase? I'll be travelling to Ireland in november, where ill be able to get some CT make up for the first time! At the same time, travelling is expensive, i probably shouldnt spend 50euro in a palette  :sigh:  I want to get something from her line, so I'm torn between a lipstick (Bitch perfect or Amazing Grace) or the Dolce Vita Palette!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

Mama loves the new mattes. Thanks to the Lipstick Fairy, Mama (thanks for not sharing Mama) Victoria has been ordered. She claims it is a perfect for Pink Casper. Miss Kensington arrived, guess she loves that too, with a touch of the Chanel Le Beige over it. I think she might actually order one of the quad shadows. I know she likes Rock Chic, but it does seem like Ice Queen from TF. Heck, I can get 3 for the price of one from CL. Again, I know his product are artistic, but for me not practical for living in the woods and planes. Homeland Security obviously does not understand form over function in lipstick containers.


----------



## mel33t (Sep 22, 2015)

Mardybum said:


> Girls, do I need the Dolce Vita palette? Those of you who bought it are happy with your purchase? I'll be travelling to Ireland in november, where ill be able to get some CT make up for the first time! At the same time, travelling is expensive, i probably shouldnt spend 50euro in a palette  :sigh:  I want to get something from her line, so I'm torn between a lipstick (Bitch perfect or Amazing Grace) or the Dolce Vita Palette!


  I really like the Dolce Vita. I'm looking at Vintage Vamp and Uptown Girl. Her shadows are very nice, pigmented, and easy to blend.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> http://www.temptalia.com/sneak-peek-charlotte-tilbury-matte-revolution-lipsticks-photos-swatches


    I saw that yesterday-----Glastonberry caught my eye!!!


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

I love Glastonberry, but it does have purple undertones. Not blow your socks off but it is there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I love Glastonberry, but it does have purple undertones. Not blow your socks off but it is there.


    That's why it caught my eye---not too much purple.  I look horrid in purple----but I love the color.  It just doesn't love me.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 22, 2015)

I love, love, love Glastonberry. It is the bestest!!!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 22, 2015)

_ashievic_ame="ashievic" url="/t/184847/charlotte-tilbury-makeup/2880#post_3021973"]I love, love, love Glastonberry. It is the bestest!!!!!!! [/quote]  I love Glastonberry. It rocks. I wear it with Nightmoth or Cyber World.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 23, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I love, love, love Glastonberry. It is the bestest!!!!!!!


   How does it compare to CL Eton Moi, Ash???


----------



## ashievic (Sep 23, 2015)

Eton Moi is much darker, as in nearly black/plum. Glastonberry leans more berry with slight undertones of plum, but not much. I have all the funky Mac Vamp colors or close to it. Nothing I own, except for a true black lipstick is as dark as Eton Moi, nothing even comes close.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 23, 2015)

Eton Moi on the left, Glastonberry on right. Both with numerous swipes.....


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 23, 2015)

Hi Do any WoC have swatches of the Rebel palette? I have Chanel Tisse Vénitien, TF Raw Jade and Gucci Agate but some swatches of The Rebel look so vibrant.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Eton Moi on the left, Glastonberry on right. Both with numerous swipes.....


    Oh I think I like the looks of Eton Moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





better than Glastonberry.  Do you have a preference between the two?


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 24, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have Chanel Tisse Vénitien, TF Raw Jade and Gucci Agate but some swatches of The Rebel look so vibrant.


    I'll try to remember to swatch The Rebel palette for you some time on Thursday AWS!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I actually wore it Wednesday.


----------



## novocainedreams (Sep 24, 2015)

So I splurged during Nordstrom's extra points days and got 3 of the matte lipsticks in Glastonberry, Lost Cherry and Bond Girl, plus the Norman Parkinson highlighter! Plus there was a gwp of a CT mirror and deluxe magic cream. They will be here monday, can't wait to check them out.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 24, 2015)

Eton Moi can be adjusted to the intensity of the product with a a quick step. I will use the Dior lip plumber and let set while I do the rest of my face, then blot. Then apply Eton Moi, it is not nearly as dark and pulls more berry then purple. Straight out of the bullet, it can be a bit harsh in the depth of color. Or you can apply a clear gloss over it after application too. But then you take away the matte look totally. Again, Eton Moi is nothing like I own as far as color.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 24, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I'll try to remember to swatch The Rebel palette for you some time on Thursday AWS!!!:frenz: I actually wore it Wednesday.[/COLOR]


  Wow, thank you so much [@]Medgal07[/@]!! :frenz:  How do you like it?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 24, 2015)

Nordy's has truly given me mental health issues....yesterday my YSL eyeshadow arrived by dumb post. Today my CT Very Victoria is coming real UPS. Gosh, please just do it all by real UPS!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Sep 24, 2015)

When they do dumb post i think is when it's shipped from the store not warehouse.  That's my experience


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 24, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/charlotte-tilbury-glastonberry-love-liberty-red-carpet-red-matte-revolution-lipsticks-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 24, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Nordy's has truly given me mental health issues....yesterday my YSL eyeshadow arrived by dumb post. Today my CT Very Victoria is coming real UPS. Gosh, please just do it all by real UPS!!!!!


I bet CT has requested/mandated not dumb post (or Nordy's is just doing it one their own) due to returns.  There have been so many people having issues with the mattes arriving smushed or falling out of tubes.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 25, 2015)

Ugh. My Sping order of 1975 Red was supposedly delivered Wednesday morning... no package. Great.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> So I splurged during Nordstrom's extra points days and got 3 of the matte lipsticks in Glastonberry, Lost Cherry and Bond Girl, plus the Norman Parkinson highlighter! Plus there was a gwp of a CT mirror and deluxe magic cream. They will be here monday, can't wait to check them out.


  Nice haul. I love Bond Girl.


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

Bummer. I hope it arrives the following day.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

I love Very Victoria. I recently viewed the presentation on picking a nude lipstick from the lady who does the Chanel ones. She is spot on. I would have NEVER purchased this shade if I saw in a store. Thanks to the Lipstick Fairy, I was able to try a sample. Since there are no actual counters near me. I love it, along with Miss Kensington and Glastonberry. Some nudes truly do make me look like death warmed over. I have had no issues with the application of Miss Kensington.


----------



## Yazmin (Sep 25, 2015)

My Dolce Vita palette arrived with a broken Pop shade so they're sending me a replacement and I'm going to return this one to the store.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

That sucks.....


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Sep 25, 2015)

i got the film star bronzer n highlight palette (med/drk)!! I've been eyeballin it for a while now n finally pulled the trigger. upon swatchin I noticed how incredibly soft it is so im excited to toss it on my cheeks this weekend...


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

KiKi Kontour said:


> i got the film star bronzer n highlight palette (med/drk)!! I've been eyeballin it for a while now n finally pulled the trigger. upon swatchin I noticed how incredibly soft it is so im excited to toss it on my cheeks this weekend...


Oh my, with the CL lipstick and this, you will look stunning!!!! Of course you already are, but so exciting for you!!!!! Have lots of fun with your new goodies. Counting the days until 10/7, when my bank account will be off life support or Daddy support is more like it!!!!! Getting paid monthly or whenever the various government agencies feel like cutting the checks, ugh. Don't they realize I have needs???


----------



## Shars (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have Chanel Tisse Vénitien, TF Raw Jade and Gucci Agate but some swatches of The Rebel look so vibrant.


  These aren't my personal swatches, but these are the ones from her website.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> So I splurged during Nordstrom's extra points days and got 3 of the matte lipsticks in Glastonberry, Lost Cherry and Bond Girl, plus the Norman Parkinson highlighter! Plus there was a gwp of a CT mirror and deluxe magic cream. They will be here monday, can't wait to check them out.


   Oh how nice.  Can't wait to hear what you think of everything!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Shars said:


> These aren't my personal swatches, but these are the ones from her website.  [COLOR=CD69A1]
> 
> [/COLOR]


   Thanks!  I like that they have them but I don't refer to them much because of how I preferred the way Dolce Vita looked on others than from the site.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like that they have them but I don't refer to them much because of how I preferred the way Dolce Vita looked on others than from the site.


    Is that sufficient AWS or do you still want me to swatch my palette?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 25, 2015)

Crisis!!!! Miss Kensington fell out of the tube!!!!! Still in one piece, gently place back into the stem. Hopefully it will stick....I store my lipsticks upside down, so I can see the name. Of course with Chanel and their new tubes, the label is rights up. Miss Kensington is in ICU and resting upside right. Hopefully she will have a full recovery.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 25, 2015)

Put it in the freezer


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Is that sufficient AWS or do you still want me to swatch my palette?


  If you wouldn't mind, @Medgal07? I won't turn down swatches lol
  The second and fourth shades from lovely @Shars' post are the ones catching my eye


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 25, 2015)

I tried to put myself on a lipstick no-buy until January about a week ago but I already failed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Saw Miss Kensington was sold out pretty much everywhere so I bought it from Nordstrom. Hope I like it. And now I mean it NO MORE LIPSTICK UNTIL JANUARY *unless there are some nice ones in the Nars Steven Klein collection*


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I tried to put myself on a lipstick no-buy until January about a week ago but I already failed :headbang: . Saw Miss Kensington was sold out pretty much everywhere so I bought it from Nordstrom. Hope I like it. And now I mean it NO MORE LIPSTICK UNTIL JANUARY *unless there are some nice ones in the Nars Steven Klein collection*


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 25, 2015)

Oh and I put together some swatches from the MR lipstick samples. Here is Very Victoria and Amazing Grace. Love VV and I'll pick it up in January *ahem* but Amazing Grace was a little too warm for my preferences. I could get away with it but I know I won't reach for it. Love the formula on these though, matte but luminous.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>


  Hahaha I can do it V! *maybe*


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Crisis!!!! Miss Kensington fell out of the tube!!!!! Still in one piece, gently place back into the stem. Hopefully it will stick....I store my lipsticks upside down, so I can see the name. Of course with Chanel and their new tubes, the label is rights up. Miss Kensington is in ICU and resting upside right. Hopefully she will have a full recovery.


   Oh no!



I hope your resussitative efforts are successful!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> If you wouldn't mind, @Medgal07? I won't turn down swatches lol
> *The second and fourth shades from lovely @Shars' post are the ones catching my eye *


  OK---I'll do them tomorrow.   The second and forth left to right or right to left??


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> OK---I'll do them tomorrow.   The second and forth left to right or right to left??


 
  Whenever you get a chance, no worries!
  Left to right, thank you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I tried to put myself on a lipstick no-buy until January about a week ago but I already failed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Oh and I put together some swatches from the MR lipstick samples. Here is Very Victoria and Amazing Grace. Love VV and I'll pick it up in January *ahem* but Amazing Grace was a little too warm for my preferences. I could get away with it but I know I won't reach for it. Love the formula on these though, matte but luminous.


  That sample plus 25% off on Spring is why VV came home with me...love her and Miss K both!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Whenever you get a chance, no worries!
> Left to right, thank you!


 
No problem



Oddly, the only e/s that I've used so far from the quad is the third from the left


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


   Pretty!!!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]No problem[/COLOR]:frenz: [COLOR=0000FF]Oddly, the only e/s that I've used so far from the quad[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]is the third from the left[/COLOR]:haha:


  lol! I didn't mean to make you disturb it if they are unused


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I didn't mean to make you disturb it if they are unused


    AWS------I'm not saving them---that's just how it turned out because of my makeup looks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


I had on gold e/s and that shadow just worked so well with it.  The gold 
   brought out the golden shimmers in the CT shadow.  I loved the look!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   AWS------I'm not saving them---that's just how it turned out because of my makeup looks:haha: [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]I had on gold e/s and that [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]shadow just worked so well with it.  The gold[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]   brought out the golden shimmers in the CT shadow.  I loved the look!!![/COLOR]


  Lol ok Sounds lovely! I like her shimmer and glitter shades!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 25, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Crisis!!!! Miss Kensington fell out of the tube!!!!! Still in one piece, gently place back into the stem. Hopefully it will stick....I store my lipsticks upside down, so I can see the name. Of course with Chanel and their new tubes, the label is rights up. Miss Kensington is in ICU and resting upside right. Hopefully she will have a full recovery.


  ...and then, when I opened it to take photos to send to Customer Service, the lipstick fell out of the tube!! Ugh..


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 25, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I like her shimmer and glitter shades!


   I seem to gravitate to this particular one!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Sep 25, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It arrived.. smushed! When I opened it, the tip had smushed into the lid...   ...and then, when I opened it to take photos to send to Customer Service, the lipstick fell out of the tube!! Ugh..


  That's awful. The same thing happened to me a few weeks ago with my Bond Girl. Luckily Nordstroms sent me a replacement.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] I seem to gravitate to this particular one!!![/COLOR]


 


CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It arrived.. smushed! When I opened it, the tip had smushed into the lid...   ...and then, when I opened it to take photos to send to Customer Service, the lipstick fell out of the tube!! Ugh..





Vandekamp said:


> That's awful. The same thing happened to me a few weeks ago with my Bond Girl. Luckily Nordstroms sent me a replacement.


    What's going on with the lipsticks these days...


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I have Chanel Tisse Vénitien, TF Raw Jade and Gucci Agate but some swatches of The Rebel look so vibrant.


I don't have it but the palette is much brighter than any of the ones you have.  A totally different look.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> It arrived.. smushed! When I opened it, the tip had smushed into the lid...   ...and then, when I opened it to take photos to send to Customer Service, the lipstick fell out of the tube!! Ugh..


  Go through Spring directly...they were a breeze when my cream shadow arrived in poor condition.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't have it but the palette is much brighter than any of the ones you have.  A totally different look.


    Went on a Chanel/Gucci/Avon/YSL/WnW swatchfest today and you may be right about that


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


  It is very bright, but pretty none the less!!!  The Rebel makes Tissé Vénitien look anemic, but TV is amazing---just different looks.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

AWS, as requested, here are swatches of The Rebel in partly cloudy daylight.  I had to make several passes to build the intensity for purposes of the photo.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Crisis!!!! Miss Kensington fell out of the tube!!!!! Still in one piece, gently place back into the stem. Hopefully it will stick....I store my lipsticks upside down, so I can see the name. Of course with Chanel and their new tubes, the label is rights up. Miss Kensington is in ICU and resting upside right. Hopefully she will have a full recovery.


  If it happens again, use a lighter and hold the flame against the bottom for a few seconds and then press gently down into the tube of lipstick to seal it. Put it in the freezer for a few hours and it will be like new


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]It is very bright, but pretty none the less!!!  The Rebel makes Tissé Vénitien look anemic, but TV is amazing---just different looks.[/COLOR]





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]AWS, as requested, here are swatches of The Rebel in partly cloudy daylight.  I had to make several passes to build the intensity for purposes of the photo.[/COLOR]


   Thank you [@]Medgal07[/@]!!:bouquet: :frenz:


----------



## Prettypackages (Sep 26, 2015)

THOSE greens are pretty!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Oh and I put together some swatches from the MR lipstick samples. Here is Very Victoria and Amazing Grace. Love VV and I'll pick it up in January *ahem* but Amazing Grace was a little too warm for my preferences. I could get away with it but I know I won't reach for it. Love the formula on these though, matte but luminous.


  :eyelove: aaaand now i need very victoria!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> :eyelove: aaaand now i need very victoria!!!


  YOU definitely do...you and I seem to enjoy similar nudes, and I really like it!


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 26, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> YOU definitely do...you and I seem to enjoy similar nudes, and I really like it!


  Ahhhh! I'm weak, and you're not helping me. :lmao:


----------



## mkoparanova (Sep 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> aaaand now i need very victoria!!!


  It's gorgeous, one of my favourite nudes!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Ahhhh! I'm weak, and you're not helping me. :lmao:


  Oh I meant to say it looks like you drank a poop milkshake.  Terrible color... :haha:


----------



## laurennnxox (Sep 26, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Oh I meant to say it looks like you drank a poop milkshake.  Terrible color... :haha:


  Lmao!!!! It's in my cart now. I have a horrible thing for shades like this right now. I'm like a year too late to anything close to the "kylie" type color trend. I finally got whirl lip liner the other day. hboy:


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Thank you @Medgal07!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> THOSE greens are pretty!


 They are and I'm surprised that my favorite one is the shimmery green.  It's very pretty on the eyes.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 26, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> Lmao!!!! It's in my cart now. I have a horrible thing for shades like this right now. I'm like a year too late to anything close to the "kylie" type color trend. I finally got whirl lip liner the other day. hboy:


  LOL...I hear ya.  I get on kicks.  It was reds, then berries, now nudes and purples...


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 26, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> :frenz:





Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]They are and I'm surprised that my favorite one is the shimmery green.  It's very pretty on the eyes.[/COLOR]


    It's so tempting


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 26, 2015)

Does anyone have Walk of Shame? I'd love to see a swatch, please! 

  How does it compare to Bond Girl?


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I tried to put myself on a lipstick no-buy until January about a week ago but I already failed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ashievic (Sep 26, 2015)

Green eyeshadow....I own the TF, Dior, and Chanel, yet I never wear them. Lovely to look at, look fine on me. Just something I don't use, no clue why.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 26, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Green eyeshadow....I own the TF, Dior, and Chanel, yet I never wear them. Lovely to look at, look fine on me. Just something I don't use, no clue why.


 PO I say, PO!!!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Sep 26, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Does anyone have Walk of Shame? I'd love to see a swatch, please!   How does it compare to Bond Girl?











  Here is a swatch of Walk of Shame - WOS on the left and Bond Girl on the right. I'm sorry I can't swatch BG for you, it's part of a giveaway prize. They are pretty darn similar


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 27, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> Here is a swatch of Walk of Shame - WOS on the left and Bond Girl on the right. I'm sorry I can't swatch BG for you, it's part of a giveaway prize. They are pretty darn similar


  Thank you so much! How would you describe the difference though?  WOS seems more... red?


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Sep 27, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Thank you so much! How would you describe the difference though?  WOS seems more... red?


  Yes, exactly! It's more a pinky red while BG is berry undertoned. They are both super pretty but I chose WOS for me because it was recommended for those with coloring similar to Christina Hendricks of Mad Men and that's my Casper and frizzy red hair self


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 27, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Does anyone have Walk of Shame? I'd love to see a swatch, please!
> 
> How does it compare to Bond Girl?


 







  There are my old WoS swatches. In the second one, it's WoS on top, and Lost Cherry on the bottom.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> There are my old WoS swatches. In the second one, it's WoS on top, and Lost Cherry on the bottom.


  Thanks! Would you say it looks a bit brown?


----------



## DLuxJessica (Sep 27, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Thanks! Would you say it looks a bit brown?


  Mmmm... it's kind of a reddish-pink-brown? Like, more reddish-pink for sure, but it's not a bright color at all on me. I suck as describing colors.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 27, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> Mmmm... it's kind of a reddish-pink-brown? Like, more reddish-pink for sure, but it's not a bright color at all on me. I suck as describing colors.


lol not at all, you're doing very well.

  Thank you!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 28, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Do you have a fever??? Perhaps depressed??? No need for Zoloft, take a lipstick and you feel much better. What January???? I have called the EMT's they are on their way. This serious triage issue. Screw the heart patients. we have a patient in lipstick crisis!!!!!


  Haha no fever. There's just a lot that I want this holiday season and lipstick is what I'm planning on sacrificing first lol. We'll see how it works out though


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 28, 2015)

Got my tracking number for the Mini Miracle Eye Wand from Spring, should be here Wednesday!   I got the tracking for Miss K from Nordstrom as well but it hasn't updated. I know we all complain about how Nordstrom ships samples separately but I haven't had this happen before. The lipstick and two of the samples are in the first shipment and ONE SAMPLE is being shipped separately


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> ashievic said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a fever??? Perhaps depressed??? No need for Zoloft, take a lipstick and you feel much better. What January???? I have called the EMT's they are on their way. This serious triage issue. Screw the heart patients. we have a patient in lipstick crisis!!!!!
> ...


Oh thank goodness, I thought you might have gone on one of those Dr. Phil moments, as in no more makeup until January!!! So you are doing triage, which is good.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got my tracking number for the Mini Miracle Eye Wand from Spring, should be here Wednesday! I got the tracking for Miss K from Nordstrom as well but it hasn't updated. I know we all complain about how Nordstrom ships samples separately but I haven't had this happen before. The lipstick and two of the samples are in the first shipment and ONE SAMPLE is being shipped separately


 I just got mine too!! Delivery date says Thursday though


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 28, 2015)

Apart from Spring, where else can we get the mini miracle wand in the US? Also how did you guys go about selecting your shade?


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 28, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Apart from Spring, where else can we get the mini miracle wand in the US? Also how did you guys go about selecting your shade?


  At the moment, nowhere yet.


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 28, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Apart from Spring, where else can we get the mini miracle wand in the US? Also how did you guys go about selecting your shade?


 Direct Charlotte tilbury website! They also have descriptions under each shade based on her foundation shade!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 28, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got my tracking number for the Mini Miracle Eye Wand from Spring, should be here Wednesday! I got the tracking for Miss K from Nordstrom as well but it hasn't updated. I know we all complain about how Nordstrom ships samples separately but I haven't had this happen before. The lipstick and two of the samples are in the first shipment and ONE SAMPLE is being shipped separately


   Welcome to THAT WORLD!  Nordies is notorious for sending a single small sample, often in an over-sized box.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Sep 28, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Welcome to THAT WORLD!  Nordies is notorious for sending a single small sample, often in an over-sized box.


  NM does that too.


----------



## ashievic (Sep 28, 2015)

Yes, I love it went UPS brings a box large enough to hold a shoe box and inside is ONE little sample. Then what really pushes my buttons is the actual product I ordered will arrive dumb post. Geez, get it together.....please.


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 29, 2015)

Spring sent me a replacement - and it was also mashed. I'm not sure how to handle this. I don't want them to think I'm lying. But this has definitely soured me on CT.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 29, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Spring sent me a replacement - and it was also mashed. I'm not sure how to handle this. I don't want them to think I'm lying. But this has definitely soured me on CT.


  Offer to send pics and follow through if they want them.  I understand completely!  That is terrible.  Several other ladies had issues, and I'm lucky that I haven't had problems with the lipsticks.  I hope this gets sorted out for you!


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> Spring sent me a replacement - and it was also mashed. I'm not sure how to handle this. I don't want them to think I'm lying. But this has definitely soured me on CT.


   Wow.  Just take a pic of the item and recontact them.  CQ, you have the right to expect a perfect new item----pursue it!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow. * Just ate a pic of the item *and recontact them.  CQ, you have the right to expect a perfect new item----pursue it!!!










  I got the Miracle eye wand today! Will keep you posted on how i like it if i ever succeed in finding out how to dispense the product!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :haha:    I got the Miracle eye wand today! Will keep you posted on how i like it if i ever succeed in finding out how to dispense the product!!  :haha:


  Oh my gosh! I got mine last night and only tried the concealer side and it took so many twists to get the product out that I had stopped paying attention and suddenly there was concealer all over my fingers. How much air is in these things versus actual product? Didn't try it on my face though. It was super dark by then. I did compare it to my YSL touché eclat pen and the formula is thicker and seems to have more coverage. I'll try to test both ends on my face soon.


----------



## Medgal07 (Sep 30, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got the Miracle eye wand today! Will keep you posted on how i like it if i ever succeed in finding out how to dispense the product!!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Sep 30, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Wow.  Just take a pic of the item and recontact them.  CQ, you have the right to expect a perfect new item----pursue it!!!


  I know but I'm just so frustrated at this point that I don't even care. It seems like a production issue since it's coming directly from CT so the third one probably will be exactly the same. At least I didn't spend full price. But I'll never buy CT again because this is insane.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 1, 2015)

Miracle Eye Wand is now on Beautylish and Nordstrom.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 2, 2015)

anyone has any feedback about the miracle wand yet?


----------



## MACGirl13 (Oct 2, 2015)

Can anyone confirm if the Gold Bar is indeed going to be available as part of the Holiday 2015 collection here in the US?


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I was wondering when the new foundation would be available in the US? I want to try it! The lightest shade looks great for me.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I was wondering when the new foundation would be available in the US? I want to try it! The lightest shade looks great for me.


 March 2016! ((


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> March 2016! ((


  MARCH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thank you!

  I have still yet to find my HG foundation. Y205 in the new MUFE HD is a perfect match but I don't love the formula. Too Faced was supposed to come out with lighter shades of BTW foundation but I haven't heard anything about it again since....


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> MARCH! hboy:   Thank you!  I have still yet to find my HG foundation. Y205 in the new MUFE HD is a perfect match but I don't love the formula. Too Faced was supposed to come out with lighter shades of BTW foundation but I haven't heard anything about it again since....


 I knowwwww!! I am dying to try it too!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> MARCH! hboy:   Thank you!  I have still yet to find my HG foundation. Y205 in the new MUFE HD is a perfect match but I don't love the formula. Too Faced was supposed to come out with lighter shades of BTW foundation but I haven't heard anything about it again since....


  Yeah, I'm not a fan of the new MUFE HD either.  The sticks are glorious, though, but nothing matches me.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before, but I was wondering when the new foundation would be available in the US? I want to try it! The lightest shade looks great for me.


  We share the same skin tone if I remember correctly. A British friend of mine is sending me a bottle which is supposed to be here next week. I will post swatches for you


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> MARCH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  have you tried any of the lancome foundations? they have amazing color range (30+ shades)


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 3, 2015)

I got the foundation and the concealer today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really want to clean my makeup and try them now but it's nearly 8 pm, so there's no point


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> have you tried any of the lancome foundations? they have amazing color range (30+ shades)


  I've tried the Teint Idole 24H in their newest shade 90N (I've also tried 100N before 90 came out) and I looove the formula but it's still not a great match for me. My neck is super super fair and neutral so if it oxidizes a tiny bit it's very obvious, even with careful blending down into my neck.


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> We share the same skin tone if I remember correctly. A British friend of mine is sending me a bottle which is supposed to be here next week. I will post swatches for you


  Yes please!! I would really appreciate that.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2015)

laurennnxox said:


> I've tried the Teint Idole 24H in their newest shade 90N (I've also tried 100N before 90 came out) and I looove the formula but it's still not a great match for me. My neck is super super fair and neutral so if it oxidizes a tiny bit it's very obvious, even with careful blending down into my neck.


   How about teint miracle?


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 3, 2015)

Monsy said:


> How about teint miracle?


  I'll have to check into that one!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 4, 2015)

My Bond Girl totally dropped out of its tube when I received it today! Urgh. I didn't like the color anyway but gotta say that's the first time that has happened to any CT lippie purchase for me.


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 5, 2015)

Got my replacement Dolce Vita palette and thankfully all the shadows were intact.


----------



## DiamondSky (Oct 5, 2015)

Charlotte's eyeshadows are incredible. I'm very interested in trying some more of them!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 5, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Got my replacement Dolce Vita palette and thankfully all the shadows were intact.


   How do you like it?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 5, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> My Bond Girl totally dropped out of its tube when I received it today! Urgh. I didn't like the color anyway but gotta say that's the first time that has happened to any CT lippie purchase for me.


  I wonder what is going on over at CT. I keep hearing horror stories about lipsticks that are delivered damaged. I purchased three lipsticks a few weeks back and the tip of one of my lippies was smushed.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 5, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I got the Miracle eye wand today! Will keep you posted on how i like it if i ever succeed in finding out how to dispense the product!!


  Have you tried the eye wand yet? What are your thoughts?

  The click pen is annoying much like Touche Eclat and Stila lip stain. You have two click it a few times - like a lot, but then stop and wait, then click more slowly and just wait till you hit jackpot.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 5, 2015)

So I tried the foundation and the miracle wand yesterday. I love the foundation!! I wore it over Embryolisse, so the finish wasn't matte, maybe satin. The coverage is medium/full. It lasted all day and it looked really good! I got shade 3 (yellow), it's a bit light for me atm but it will be dark, when my tan wears off. 
  As for the wand, it would be perfect for someone with little to no problems with the under eye area. It brightens and the skin feels very smooth afterwards but the coverage is slightly better than Touche Eclat. It didn't crease or fade throughout the day. I'm not sure if I would buy it again, I have to wear it a few more times. Also I'm not sure how much product there is.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Also I'm not sure how much product there is.


  3 ml.


----------



## katred (Oct 7, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I wonder what is going on over at CT. I keep hearing horror stories about lipsticks that are delivered damaged. I purchased three lipsticks a few weeks back and the tip of one of my lippies was smushed.


  Uh-oh. I just placed my first order, including a lipstick. I hope there's nothing wrong.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 7, 2015)

katred said:


> Uh-oh. I just placed my first order, including a lipstick. I hope there's nothing wrong.


  I've ordered 4 of the mattes so far and all arrived perfectly ok.  Three were from CT direct via Spring.  One from Net-A-Porter.  A cream shadow I ordered arrived in ish condition, but the replacement was overnighted and perfect.  To be fair that order shipped during a hot hot week.  My other stuff from CT direct or Beautylish in the past have been 100% ok, too.   I think the matte formula is especially sensitive to heat.  Even if you order now, it could be from stock originally shipped to distributor during hot summer, which could cause product issues.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 7, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I think the matte formula is especially sensitive to heat. Even if you order now, it could be from stock originally shipped to distributor during hot summer, which could cause product issues.


  Similar issues were occurring across several brands.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 8, 2015)

katred said:


> Uh-oh. I just placed my first order, including a lipstick. I hope there's nothing wrong.


  Fingers crossed that everything will be delivered perfectly.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2015)

Victoria and Miss Kensington have both fallen out of the base. I now store upright, use a lip brush to apply and treat them with kid gloves. The eyeshadow I wanted is on backorder. So have yet to play with those. I have convinced myself TF Ice Queen is close enough to her grey palette. I love the lipsticks, but they are just wayward children in not staying in their rooms.....


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Victoria and Miss Kensington have both fallen out of the base. I now store upright, use a lip brush to apply and treat them with kid gloves. The eyeshadow I wanted is on backorder. So have yet to play with those. I have convinced myself TF Ice Queen is close enough to her grey palette. I love the lipsticks, but they are just wayward children in not staying in their rooms.....


  Geez, Ash!  I'm sorry that happened to your stuff.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> *Victoria and Miss Kensington have both fallen out of the base.* I now store upright, use a lip brush to apply and treat them with kid gloves. The eyeshadow I wanted is on backorder. So have yet to play with those. I have convinced myself TF Ice Queen is close enough to her grey palette. I love the lipsticks, but they are just wayward children in not staying in their rooms.....


    Oh that's just awful Ash.  Any chance of returning them???


----------



## ashievic (Oct 8, 2015)

I really like the colors,  I treat them like delicate flowers.....


----------



## Yazmin (Oct 8, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Got my replacement Dolce Vita palette and thankfully all the shadows were intact.
> ...


  Haven't used it yet, but I'm excited to!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 9, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Haven't used it yet, but I'm excited to!


   Hope you love it, too ompom:


----------



## ashievic (Oct 10, 2015)

Ordered the Muse quad, on b/o until 10/23. I also ordered the Elizabeth Violet eyeliner the Amethyst fat pencil. I LOVE purple, and these have been calling me for so long. I was thinking about the purple eye tint from Armani, but once I saw it applied, it seems to pull brownish/with purple undertones. The orange eye tint and the bright yellow/gold eye tint to me seem close to the d"ombre colors. I have never used or even touched CT products except for the wayward matte lipsticks. Which I do love. But they are not happy in the containers they were put in by CT.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 10, 2015)

I've been using the magic foundation and the miracle wand for a week - I still love the foundation, it's probably the best I've tried! A little goes a loong way, I forgot that yesterday and put a bit too much but it still looked good. I don't think I'll repurchase the concealer.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2015)

Name her next lipstick  https://instagram.com/p/8sncyYDCdL/


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8sncyYDCdL/


  Very pretty. I am not sure I can pull it off. However, her shades look beautiful on WOC.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I really like the colors,  I treat them like delicate flowers.....


  I love the Charlotte Tillbury shades as well.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Very pretty. I am not sure I can pull it off. However, her shades look beautiful on WOC.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 11, 2015)

I so love her lipsticks, I only own 3. Yes, I am a newbie.....I also love, love, love her cream shadows. wearing those today. Hopefully the eyeliner and powder shadow will also make me swoon. Should be here by the end of the week. Good ole dumb post shipping.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Ordered the Muse quad, on b/o until 10/23. I also ordered the Elizabeth Violet eyeliner the Amethyst fat pencil. I LOVE purple, and these have been calling me for so long. I was thinking about the purple eye tint from Armani, but once I saw it applied, it seems to pull brownish/with purple undertones. The orange eye tint and the bright yellow/gold eye tint to me seem close to the d"ombre colors. I have never used or even touched CT products except for the wayward matte lipsticks. Which I do love. But they are not happy in the containers they were put in by CT.


 Great haul Ash.  I have all three of those GA eye tints and haven't yet use any of them---PO (product over-load).


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I've been using the magic foundation and the miracle wand for a week - I still love the foundation, it's probably the best I've tried! A little goes a loong way, I forgot that yesterday and put a bit too much but it still looked good. I don't think I'll repurchase the concealer.


 I'm still breaking in the B & G palettes and I'm halfway finished with the Wonderglow flash primer that I won't be repurchasing.  The product is lovely but I can't wear it directly on my bare skin---it makes me itch and break out, but it works fine _*on top*_ of my foundation.  I have one CT blush that I love, one lipstick, two e/s quads and two cream shadows.  I'm enjoying those things a lot but I haven't gone all out for this brand as I have others.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I so love her lipsticks, I only own 3. Yes, I am a newbie.....I also love, love, love her cream shadows. wearing those today. *Hopefully the eyeliner and powder shadow will also make me swoon. *Should be here by the end of the week. Good ole dumb post shipping.


 ​Finger crossed Ash!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8sncyYDCdL/


  Non-universally flattering pink


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

awickedshape said:


>


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm still breaking in the B & G palettes and I'm halfway finished with the Wonderglow flash primer that I won't be repurchasing.  The product is lovely but I can't wear it directly on my bare skin---it makes me itch and break out, but it works fine _*on top*_ of my foundation.  I have one CT blush that I love, one lipstick, two e/s quads and two cream shadows.  I'm enjoying those things a lot but I haven't gone all out for this brand as I have others.


  In addition to the new foundation and concealer, I have 4 lipsticks and 1 lip liner - I really like them, 1 blush which I also like, 2 eyeshadow pencils, which I use on my lower lash line all the time. I love love love the cream eyeshadows, I haven't stopped using them since I bought them! I have 5/6, I thought that Bette would be too gold for my ghostly skin but I got very tanned this summer and this is the eyeshadow I was missing.
  I'm sorry that your skin has reacted badly to the primer - I haven't tried it.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 11, 2015)

For the lipsticks, since she loves Holly wood theme, how about "Pretty in Pink"? Or the Brat Pack Pink????


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> In addition to the new foundation and concealer, I have 4 lipsticks and 1 lip liner - I really like them, 1 blush which I also like, 2 eyeshadow pencils, which I use on my lower lash line all the time. I love love love the cream eyeshadows, I haven't stopped using them since I bought them! I have 5/6, I thought that Bette would be too gold for my ghostly skin but I got very tanned this summer and this is the eyeshadow I was missing.
> I'm sorry that your skin has reacted badly to the primer - I haven't tried it.


  I have Bette & Veruschka and enjoy them both.  Which are your other favs among the cream shadows???  I didn't consider the primer a loss because CT directs you to 
  wear it under _*OR *_over your foundation so that was a total save for me....and it worked w/o ill effects to my skin.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 11, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have Bette & Veruschka and enjoy them both.  Which are your other favs among the cream shadows???  I didn't consider the primer a loss because CT directs you to
> wear it under _*OR *_over your foundation so that was a total save for me....and it worked w/o ill effects to my skin.


  Norma Jean was my favourite before the beach holidays, then I started using it only in my inner corner with Marie Antoinette as a lid shade and sometimes Mona Lisa in the crease. I'm on a burgundy theme now and that's pretty much everything I wear (makeup, nails, clothes, accessories 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but Veruschka will be a perfect autumn shade. I might try it tomorrow.
  I love how you're always so positive and even if a product didn't work for you in one way, you can still find something good about it


----------



## ashievic (Oct 11, 2015)

Mona Lisa, it looks brown, but on me, it has all kind of funky and fun undertones in it. Depending on the eyeliner I use, makes the understated colors pop!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 11, 2015)

I still do not have anything from this brand.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Norma Jean was my favourite before the beach holidays, then I started using it only in my inner corner with Marie Antoinette as a lid shade and sometimes Mona Lisa in the crease. I'm on a burgundy theme now and that's pretty much everything I wear (makeup, nails, clothes, accessories
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh I'm nuts for burgundy too---can't get enough but I've been wearing pinks with it for BCAM.  It's such a lush, rich color.  Yesterday I wore my Guerlain  'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Orguiel*, M69, an amazing burgundy shade & I love it so much. 

Funny---I love the color in clothing to and recently purchased a burgundy floppy hat-----so fun!!
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 11, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I still do not have anything from this brand.


   I'm that way w/Gucci----just haven't dug in yet!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  I'm that way w/Gucci----just haven't dug in yet!!:sigh: [/COLOR]


  Oh yes that too


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2015)

Nocturnal cat eye collection is now online...


----------



## ashievic (Oct 12, 2015)

I played with Gucci when it was 1st released. It was at NM in Vegas. I am not sensitive to scents in makeup. But the lip products gave me vomit in the back of my throat from the disgusting I think it was chocolate scent/taste.


----------



## nazih09 (Oct 12, 2015)

The new makeup bag is online, I really wanted it initially but now the price is putting me off.


----------



## ryan-eh (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Non-universally flattering pink


  Very particular pink


----------



## ryan-eh (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I'm that way w/Gucci----just haven't dug in yet!!


  I didn't even know Gucci did makeup.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I'm nuts for burgundy too---can't get enough but I've been wearing pinks with it for BCAM.  It's such a lush, rich color.  Yesterday I wore my Guerlain  'Rouge G l'Extrait' Lip Color, *Orguiel*, M69, an amazing burgundy shade & I love it so much.
> 
> Funny---I love the color in clothing to and recently purchased a burgundy floppy hat-----so fun!!
> Thanks for the compliment!
> ...


  I was going to buy two of the es until I saw "mini eye pencil". Now I want to see how mini it is, £29 for a single es is a bit excessive.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Orguiel is on my wish list, it's beautiful! I got a burgundy floppy hat last autumn and I love it ompom:    I was going to buy two of the es until I saw "mini eye pencil". Now I want to see how mini it is, £29 for a single es is a bit excessive.


 I am going to wait too!!  I am still not over how little product the concealer has


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I am going to wait too!! I am still not over how little product the concealer has


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh yes, I wish I had waited before buying it. Did you get it?


 Yes!! I don't know how many times I had to keep twistingit  to get the product to dispense the first time!! I don't think there is enough product in it to last more than few uses!! I like the eye cream and maybe the product itself is okay but not the packaging or the amount included . I got it at 20% off so that softened the blow a bit


----------



## Sabrunka (Oct 12, 2015)

My name suggestion for that lipstick was "Prom Queen"... I think it's actually a pretty good name for that shade!  Good luck to me


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 12, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yes!! I don't know how many times I had to keep twistingit to get the product to dispense the first time!! I don't think there is enough product in it to last more than few uses!! I like the eye cream and maybe the product itself is okay but not the packaging or the amount included . I got it at 20% off so that softened the blow a bit


  I didn't have to twist the concealer part more than 4-5 times the 1st time and now it's okay with one twist but I feel like there's no product in the cream part! It takes about 5 twists for 1 eye and I definitely don't use a lot of product. However, I love the foundation so much, that I can get over the not so great concealer. I got them at 10% off.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I didn't have to twist the concealer part more than 4-5 times the 1st time and now it's okay with one twist but I feel like there's no product in the cream part! It takes about 5 twists for 1 eye and I definitely don't use a lot of product. However, I love the foundation so much, that I can get over the not so great concealer. I got them at 10% off.


  I am glad I passed on the concealer.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> I didn't even know Gucci did makeup.


  They have some nice eyeshadows and I've read good things about their eye pencils.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 12, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I am glad I passed on the concealer.


  It's not a bad product but imo it's not worth the price.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 12, 2015)

Or Dairy Queen Pink......


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Oh yes that too






I'm not even sure why---maybe the availability of so many amazing things in other brands that I enjoy!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Orguiel is on my wish list, it's beautiful! I got a burgundy floppy hat last autumn and I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Funny you should mention *Orguiel*.  I posted this pic wearing it recently:




  You must be boho chic too-----I love that I can embrace it since I no longer work outside of the home.  I can be casual and BC is what I enjoy most.  And burgundy---OMG---I just can't get enough of it.  As soon as we had a few cool days I pulled out my burgundy Ugg classic Cardy knit boots---just fun and comfy--indoors or out!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> I didn't even know Gucci did makeup.






Suddenly I don't feel so bad!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> They have some nice eyeshadows and I've read good things about their eye pencils.


  I've never purchased any but the ones that I've seen look pretty amazing---GREAT colors!!!


----------



## Ernie (Oct 12, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=EE82EE]  Funny you should mention *Orguiel*.  I posted this pic wearing it recently:[/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=EE82EE]  You must be boho chic too-----I love that I can embrace it since I no longer work outside of the home.  I can be casual and BC is what I enjoy most.  And burgundy---OMG---I just can't get enough of it.  As soon as we had a few cool days I pulled out my burgundy Ugg classic Cardy knit boots---just fun and comfy--indoors or out!![/COLOR]


 I love the burgundy lipstick on you, gorgeous!  I saw the CT concealer thing and was not impressed.  Anyone ordering the cat eye set? I was thinking about the purple one.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 12, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Anyone ordering the cat eye set? I was thinking about the purple one.


 Thanks Ernie.  I love the shade and I love the packaging-----it's like the Rouge Gs except it twists out and has a doe foot applicator.  
  The concealer is a no go for me but I will take a look at the cat eye sets.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 13, 2015)

Ah MM, you are so pretty-pretty. Mama is a homebody now too. But she still loves her makeup!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Ah MM, you are so pretty-pretty. Mama is a homebody now too. But she still loves her makeup!!!!


    Thank you sweets.  All the more reason to enjoy and wear it.  It's too easy to get into a no-makeup-rut----I agree w/Mama!!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

https://instagram.com/p/8yI-iJPF6W/


----------



## Ernie (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8yI-iJPF6W/


 Thanks for this, confirms I need the eggplant color.


----------



## Rasbury (Oct 13, 2015)

I've seen a couple youtuber girls recently show an olive-y green color chameleon eyeshadow stick. Do you all think thats the emerald green color that already exists or potentially something new coming out? I really want a good olive green shadow and got excited seeing it but I can't find any actual info on the product.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 13, 2015)

Ernie said:


> Thanks for this, confirms I need the eggplant color.


  No problem! Once you swatch it I might want it lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

Did you guys see the new double ended highlight eye pen thingy?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did you guys see the new double ended highlight eye pen thingy?


 :haha: yup!! I brought it when it launched!! The product itself is okay but it takes a few (okay quite a few) twists to get the product to dispense the first time! The eye cream feels nice and the concealer is similar to touché eclat one!! Ye quantity included is quite low so it might not last long (3ml product in total :shock: :sigh


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> yup!! I brought it when it launched!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











 OK, I was wondering about the eye cream. I just got the touche eclat so I guess I'm good there. Yeah, that is not a lot of product. Probably because you have toothpaste coming out of both ends


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8yI-iJPF6W/


   Pretty but I don't play well with singles---I tend to forget about them


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> OK, I was wondering about the eye cream. I just got the touche eclat so I guess I'm good there. Yeah, that is not a lot of product. *Probably because you have toothpaste coming out of both ends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiliV (Oct 13, 2015)

I love the look of the single shadows I definitely want the reddish one


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm all meh about the cat eyes so far...I'm sure you ladies will change my mind.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 13, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Did you guys see the new double ended highlight eye pen thingy?


  I got it when it first came out as well. V is right, it takes quite a lot of clicks on both ends to get going. I like the eye cream, I think its a good hydrating base but I didn't feel or see any of the firming some bloggers were talking about. The concealer has a similar luminosity to touche eclat but it is thicker in texture and has a slight bit more coverage. Not enough for me though. My undereye darkness has gotten a lot worse in the past couple of months. I'll probably use the concealer like I use the touche eclat and mix it with my full coverage concealers so they don't look so flat. I will say that the lasting power is very good. I wore just the eye cream and concealer, did not set with powder and it did not budge or crease all day. I don't know that I'll repurchase. I kind of wish the eye cream came separately.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 13, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> https://instagram.com/p/8yI-iJPF6W/


  Looks nice! I definitely want the brown one.


----------



## katred (Oct 13, 2015)

Got my order less than 48 hours after placing it. Beautifully packaged, everything was in perfect shape and the quality this far is remarkable. Happy to say I had no problems with the cream shadow, as I often do. Blown away by the pigmentation of the blush and the Filmstar bronze and glow is heavenly. Haven't worn the shadow palette or the lipstick yet, but so far, so good


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

Touche eclat is even less it's 2.5ml


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 14, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Funny you should mention *Orguiel*.  I posted this pic wearing it recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  For one product, here the 3 ml are divided between the cream and the concealer..


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Looks nice! I definitely want the brown one.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 14, 2015)

For a good olive green eyeshadow, truly check out the YSL Zebra 5 color release. I was blown away in a good way when it came and saw it is not black. It matches my car!!!! Yes, a Jeep in the original green. I too blow off singles. I have found if I keep them on top of the other palette that were purchased with, I use them. Such as the Chanel Blue Note collection for the blue and black single. Or the Dior Grey Fairy for Kingdom of Colors. Which do add that extra to the multi color palettes.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 14, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *mkoparanova* 



Oh this shade is gorgeous! There is at least one burgundy element in my outfit/makeup now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



For one product, here the 3 ml are divided between the cream and the concealer.. 



   yeeeks


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 14, 2015)

katred said:


> Got my order less than 48 hours after placing it. Beautifully packaged, everything was in perfect shape and the quality this far is remarkable. Happy to say I had no problems with the cream shadow, as I often do. Blown away by the pigmentation of the blush and the Filmstar bronze and glow is heavenly. Haven't worn the shadow palette or the lipstick yet, but so far, so good


  Glad you had such a good experience Katred.  I think CT did a great job w/her cream shadows as well as the Filmstar Bronze & Glow products.  Enjoy your goodies!!!!


----------



## Rasbury (Oct 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> For a good olive green eyeshadow, truly check out the YSL Zebra 5 color release. I was blown away in a good way when it came and saw it is not black. It matches my car!!!! Yes, a Jeep in the original green. I too blow off singles. I have found if I keep them on top of the other palette that were purchased with, I use them. Such as the Chanel Blue Note collection for the blue and black single. Or the Dior Grey Fairy for Kingdom of Colors. Which do add that extra to the multi color palettes.


  Thank you. I'll look into that one!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 16, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz4nuwaU7xE Silver leopard


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz4nuwaU7xE Silver leopard


    Thanks maggie---will definitely watch that later!!!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mz4nuwaU7xE Silver leopard


  that is beautiful!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## ashievic (Oct 16, 2015)

Sort of reminds me of the Mac Dazzle shadow from LeDisko. Again, I just don't grab for singles much. This color also reminds me of a darker version of Dior Grey Fairy. Love that one, but again, I forget I have it.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


>


  Pretty!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 16, 2015)

*Charlotte Tilbury* ‏@CTilburyMakeup  22m22 minutes ago
Be the first to shop my 5 brand NEW color morphing eyeshadow pencils exclusively on @spring http://bit.ly/cteyeshadow 

@Rasbury I suppose this is the olive green eyeshadow pencil https://www.shopspring.com/products/5810067


----------



## Rasbury (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Charlotte Tilbury* ‏@CTilburyMakeup  22m22 minutes ago
> Be the first to shop my 5 brand NEW color morphing eyeshadow pencils exclusively on @spring http://bit.ly/cteyeshadow
> 
> @Rasbury I suppose this is the olive green eyeshadow pencil https://www.shopspring.com/products/5810067


  Ohhh, heavy breathing...I think that's definitely it. It's just not up on the US CharlotteTilbury site yet. I just hope I can buy one as a single stick. I don't want the whole 5 piece set. Thank you!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 16, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Charlotte Tilbury* ‏@CTilburyMakeup  22m22 minutes ago
> Be the first to shop my 5 brand NEW color morphing eyeshadow pencils exclusively on @spring http://bit.ly/cteyeshadow
> 
> @Rasbury I suppose this is the olive green eyeshadow pencil https://www.shopspring.com/products/5810067


   Oh I like that!!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 17, 2015)

The Huntress and Amber Moon.

  Love this one.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 17, 2015)

On the Prowl and Supernova


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 17, 2015)

Midnight Seduction and Sapphire Sex


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 17, 2015)

Do people actually apply makeup in the sequence CT does? She curls the lashes first, applies the eyeshadow, etc, then finish with mascara. Wouldn't the curl have fallen flat by then, and the initial curl get in the way of applying eyeshadow?


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 17, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The Huntress and Amber Moon.
> 
> Love this one.


  I need Spring to do another promo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need few of these!!!


----------



## laurennnxox (Oct 17, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Do people actually apply makeup in the sequence CT does? She curls the lashes first, applies the eyeshadow, etc, then finish with mascara. Wouldn't the curl have fallen flat by then, and the initial curl get in the way of applying eyeshadow?


  I've wondered that. I curl right before mascara which is the last step in my makeup routine besides setting spray. My lashes are short and never hold a curl so I can't risk doing it like CT.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 17, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> I need Spring to do another promo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Haha yes! Every time they send me an email I get excited but no dice. Hopefully soon. I want one of those new Colour Chameleons as well.


----------



## Rasbury (Oct 17, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Do people actually apply makeup in the sequence CT does? She curls the lashes first, applies the eyeshadow, etc, then finish with mascara. Wouldn't the curl have fallen flat by then, and the initial curl get in the way of applying eyeshadow?


  No, I do it her way. Curl, eyeshadow/eyeliner, then mascara. Whenever I try to curl my lashes after putting anything on my lids, it usually messes up the line or eyeshadow or whatever. So I just curl before and hope for the best. But I can see this being the outlier not the norm.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 17, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> *Charlotte Tilbury* ‏@CTilburyMakeup  22m22 minutes ago
> Be the first to shop my 5 brand NEW color morphing eyeshadow pencils exclusively on @spring http://bit.ly/cteyeshadow
> 
> @Rasbury I suppose this is the olive green eyeshadow pencil https://www.shopspring.com/products/5810067


  That is gorgeous and a definite NEED.  Just ordered the single shadows....On the Prowl and The Huntress.  So excited for these for some reason!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 18, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Ohhh, heavy breathing...I think that's definitely it. It's just not up on the US CharlotteTilbury site yet. I just hope I can buy one as a single stick. I don't want the whole 5 piece set. Thank you!!


  I'm sure they'll be available as singles. After all, she advertises the different shades for different eye colours.


----------



## sarasr (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, I've been wanting to order the Light Wonder foundation. I'm a Mac NC 30, and the last time I chatted with a BG representative she told me I would match 5 Medium, but I wanted to make sure anyway.

  For reference, in other foundations/TM I am:
  Armani Luminous Silk - 5.5
  Chanel Vitalumiere Aqua - 20 Beige 
  YSL Youth Liberator -  B30
  Chantecaille TM - Nude
  Laura Merceier Oil Free TM - Bisque
  Jouer Matte Moisture Tint - Nude

  Thank you!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 18, 2015)

sarasr said:


> Hi, I've been wanting to order the Light Wonder foundation. I'm a Mac NC 30, and the last time I chatted with a BG representative she told me I would match 5 Medium, but I wanted to make sure anyway.
> 
> For reference, in other foundations/TM I am:
> Armani Luminous Silk - 5.5
> ...


  We are the same shade for YSL and Chanel. For Armani I use 5.

  My Light Wonder is a 4 and a perfect match. I've never tried other shades.


----------



## maeonsaturday (Oct 18, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> No, I do it her way. Curl, eyeshadow/eyeliner, then mascara. Whenever I try to curl my lashes after putting anything on my lids, it usually messes up the line or eyeshadow or whatever. So I just curl before and hope for the best. But I can see this being the outlier not the norm.


  Do the curled lashes not get in the way when you apply eyeshadow though?

  I'd like to try but I see it getting in the way. :-/


----------



## ashievic (Oct 18, 2015)

I finally got the CT eyeliner, not friendly for hooded eyes. It transfers gobs on the fat that hangs over my lid. The USPS stuff the box into the mail box. Had to use a knife to stab the box and pull it out. I am sure the neighbors thought I was more crazy then they thought I already was.....The quad was suppose to come yesterday, but USPS decided no mail would be delivered in the part of town where I live. This is quite common, only here would this be OK.

  I ordered from BG, and it is taking forever with the Dumb Post. Then the girlfriend I was suppose to go to the spa with got stung by a scorpion. So making the trek not much fun.


----------



## Rasbury (Oct 18, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> Do the curled lashes not get in the way when you apply eyeshadow though?
> 
> I'd like to try but I see it getting in the way. :-/


  Not eyeshadow, sometimes really wet liquid eyeliner can get on them but it's usually black so not a big deal. Maybe I just have shorter eyelashes than most people or something, because I never feel like they're in the way - and I usually use 3-4 colors a day/look. I used to always do it the other way but I was always messing up my cat eye flick with the curlers. Who knows...

I wonder if CT will do any sort of holiday sale? There's quite a bit that I'd like to get but I'm trying to budget already for the holidays too. Luckily it seems like most things I like are permanent, though most of her limited edition things seem to stick around for a while - which is nice (looking at you MAC).


----------



## Monsy (Oct 19, 2015)

I can not imagine curling lashes before applying eyeshadows and everything else. by the time i get to mascara they would fall i am sure. curling after DOES NOT ruin eyeshadows or eyeliners unless your lids are oil slick and you do not use primer/ longwering eyeliner. also you do not need to press curler hard against the lid so there is no worries that it will ruin anything


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 19, 2015)

Saw the microshimmers from the glow part of the Filmstar duo in direct sunlight today for the first time, wow


----------



## Rasbury (Oct 19, 2015)

Monsy said:


> I can not imagine curling lashes before applying eyeshadows and everything else. by the time i get to mascara they would fall i am sure. curling after DOES NOT ruin eyeshadows or eyeliners unless your lids are oil slick and you do not use primer/ longwering eyeliner. also you do not need to press curler hard against the lid so there is no worries that it will ruin anything


  Yeah, I guess it's just a personal quirk that I like it this way and have done it for years. That's why I like make up - everyone can do their own thing and all look great.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 19, 2015)

I am still waiting for my order of CT quad from BG. Dumb Post has changed my thinking of purchasing online. Ordered around 10/1, and still not here, ugh.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 20, 2015)

NOT a fan of the Mini Miracle Eye wand. The highlight is patchy and dries funky. She needs to just promote the really good products in her rundown and stop trying to saturate the market with all the new crap like MAC. It's a bit much. The retoucher is SO much better. Just like her original foundation is head and shoulders above the Magic stuff.

  Too much too soon. I need Charlotte to calm down.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 20, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> NOT a fan of the Mini Miracle Eye wand. The highlight is patchy and dries funky. She needs to just promote the really good products in her rundown and stop trying to saturate the market with all the new crap like MAC. It's a bit much. The retoucher is SO much better. Just like her original foundation is head and shoulders above the Magic stuff.
> 
> Too much too soon. I need Charlotte to calm down.


  What did you not like about the foundation? For me, it's probably the best I've ever tried.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 20, 2015)

The finish isn't natural and effortless like the first foundation. This one is nearly 'masky' on me, like the new NARS one (which I also strongly dislike). It looks like I have a heavy foundation on, and I'm not a big fan of cake face. I tried using just a little bit, and I still get the same flat finish. Not a fan at all. I much prefer the original foundation.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 20, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> The finish isn't natural and effortless like the first foundation. This one is nearly 'masky' on me, like the new NARS one (which I also strongly dislike). It looks like I have a heavy foundation on, and I'm not a big fan of cake face. I tried using just a little bit, and I still get the same flat finish. Not a fan at all. I much prefer the original foundation.


Have you tried a sample of the Armani Creama Nero or something like that. It goes for 200.00, but I love it. I use an Artis brush to smooth out, the use the Armani Maestro concealer for any imperfections and as a primer for my eyelids. Before you choke on the price. Remember, with this you do not need to use a primer or a moisturizer. Since it has all that in it. I rarely wear anything else. It gives a natural looking yet flawless finish. Any store can give you a good size sample in the shades. I wear #2 in both. I am between NW10-15. Pale Pink Casper.....


----------



## Monsy (Oct 20, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> The finish isn't natural and effortless like the first foundation. This one is nearly 'masky' on me*, like the new NARS one *(which I also strongly dislike). It looks like I have a heavy foundation on, and I'm not a big fan of cake face. I tried using just a little bit, and I still get the same flat finish. Not a fan at all. I much prefer the original foundation.


  the all day luminous?
  for me that's is one of the lightest formulas i have ever tried. it literally feels like nothing on skin


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 20, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> The finish isn't natural and effortless like the first foundation. This one is nearly 'masky' on me, like the new NARS one (which I also strongly dislike). It looks like I have a heavy foundation on, and I'm not a big fan of cake face. I tried using just a little bit, and I still get the same flat finish. Not a fan at all. I much prefer the original foundation.


  I usually wear medium/full coverage foundations, so I love this one. I apply it with a damp beauty blender or a brush sprayed with Fix+ - it makes my skin flawless (which it is not) and it doesn't look cakey at all. It's created for skins with imperfections, if you don't have any/many, it's normal to prefer the Light wonder.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 20, 2015)

The Muse quad finally got here today. I ordered the Violet fat pencil from Spring. Since they seem to the only ones who have it.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 21, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Have you tried a sample of the Armani Creama Nero or something like that. It goes for 200.00, but I love it. I use an Artis brush to smooth out, the use the Armani Maestro concealer for any imperfections and as a primer for my eyelids. Before you choke on the price. Remember, with this you do not need to use a primer or a moisturizer. Since it has all that in it. I rarely wear anything else. It gives a natural looking yet flawless finish. Any store can give you a good size sample in the shades. I wear #2 in both. I am between NW10-15. Pale Pink Casper.....


  Hi Ashievic! Sorry for the late response. I don't mess with Armani skin care ever. Too many chemicals, too little payoff. Even the reps admit that the company's skin care line is kind of a no go unless you've got teflon skin and don't really react to certain synthetics. I gave away every sample of Crema Nera I've ever gotten. You won't find me anywhere near Charlotte's Magic Cream either (price doesn't justify the ingredients). If I'm ever going to drop major coin on something outside of my own skin care line, it would be for Glycelene or Sisley because both are proven to work on my particular skin, but that's about it.

  Mkoparanova, it's true that I prefer a lighter touch with foundations in terms of finish and coverage. I haven't worn full coverage foundations in ages. I think I'm at a stage when I'm more interested in people seeing my actual face, not makeup on my face. I spend a whole lot of time and energy on skin care (I have oily/adult acne/anti aging issues) so I don't have to really worry about coverage. It's much more important that my skin be intact and require as little coverage as possible. Like I said, I think I'm just at that stage in my particular life. Not that there's anything wrong with someone wanting a full coverage deal... it's just not for me.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 21, 2015)

Monsy said:


> the all day luminous?
> for me that's is one of the lightest formulas i have ever tried. it literally feels like nothing on skin


Yeah. I don't like that at all. The finish is very flat. The most 'weightless' formula in that family is the YSL one (even lighter than Maestro and with better color selection), which is full of some cucumber-smelling perfume and some chemical that doesn't agree with a lot of people. But if I had to choose one for weightlessness and coverage, that would be it.

  The only base I love from *NARS* is the Radiant Tinted Moisturizer. Still hands down one of their best formulations IMO. They tend to phone it in on certain things, like mascara (every one is horrid. Someone should be fired for Audacious). I feel like it took them a hot mess and forever to really get the base perfect, like they did with RTM. I wasn't a fan of Sheer Glow or Sheer Matte either in terms of performance. I tend put a lot of these formulas through the paces in real and fake (photography/video) life, which might also explain why I'm so hard on brands in terms of performance.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 21, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> The only base I love from *NARS* is the Radiant Tinted Moisturizer. Still hands down one of their best formulations IMO.


  yes completely agree with this!


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 21, 2015)

Anyone got the new Eyes to Hypnotize eyeshadow sets? I'm liking the Huntress.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 21, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Hi Ashievic! Sorry for the late response. I don't mess with Armani skin care ever. Too many chemicals, too little payoff. Even the reps admit that the company's skin care line is kind of a no go unless you've got teflon skin and don't really react to certain synthetics. I gave away every sample of Crema Nera I've ever gotten. You won't find me anywhere near Charlotte's Magic Cream either (price doesn't justify the ingredients). If I'm ever going to drop major coin on something outside of my own skin care line, it would be for Glycelene or Sisley because both are proven to work on my particular skin, but that's about it.
> 
> Mkoparanova, it's true that I prefer a lighter touch with foundations in terms of finish and coverage. I haven't worn full coverage foundations in ages. I think I'm at a stage when I'm more interested in people seeing my actual face, not makeup on my face. I spend a whole lot of time and energy on skin care (I have oily/adult acne/anti aging issues) so I don't have to really worry about coverage. It's much more important that my skin be intact and require as little coverage as possible. Like I said, I think I'm just at that stage in my particular life. Not that there's anything wrong with someone wanting a full coverage deal... it's just not for me.


  I completely agree that skin care is more important! I had pretty bad acne in my teen years and I'm still dealing with the damage left from my horrible habit to pick my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still breakout when I just smell chocolate or something greasy. It's great that there are so many different foundations on the market and they can satisfy everyone's needs and wants!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 21, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I completely agree that skin care is more important! I had pretty bad acne in my teen years and I'm still dealing with the damage left from my horrible habit to pick my skin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG the picking! I've been there so I totally understand. Yes I agree on the foundation selection. I love Charlotte and MOST of her products. But some of them simply don't resonate with  me.


----------



## ashievic (Oct 21, 2015)

I always get a huge crater just before a big event. Then I pick it and make it worse. For actual skin care I use Chanel. I use several different foundations. Have you tried YSL Ink Fusion??? I also like TF foundations. Chanel sadly has no match for my skin tone in their foundation range.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> Saw th*e microshimmers f*rom the glow part of the Filmstar duo in direct sunlight today for the first time, wow


  They're impressive!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am still waiting for my order of CT quad from BG. Dumb Post has changed my thinking of purchasing online. Ordered around 10/1, and still not here, ugh.


 Ash this just doesn't sound right.  That's too long for even dumb post isn't it??


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The Muse quad finally got here today. I ordered the Violet fat pencil from Spring. Since they seem to the only ones who have it.


    Is that the dumb post one from Bergdorf's?  I hope you love it Ash.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I always get a huge crater just before a big event. Then I pick it and make it worse. For actual skin care I use Chanel. I use several different foundations. Have you tried YSL Ink Fusion??? I also like TF foundations. Chanel sadly has no match for my skin tone in their foundation range.


Is this for me? I forgot to mention the name... but said YSL in a previous post. It is loaded with perfume and can irritate some skin types, but it's better than its counterparts in terms of weightlessness and performance.

*Girl DON'T PICK! *The scarring is just not worth it. I'll get the occasional cystic pimple every few months... but I am so diligent about skin care that it'll go away in 24 hours. I don't have any scarring or discoloration and often have to convince people that I even have skin issues. You just have to be really nice to your skin, and use products that perform. Trust me when I tell you that $$$ does not equal effective. I'll even pop half a drop of Tea Tree essential oil ($4.99)  and Lavender Essential Oil on my foundation brush before applying it if I think I'm going to  have a tough day, and don't want to risk a reaction. I am in my 40's and have been working with my skin since puberty. Trust me, I understand the struggle.

  Plus, most commercial skin care is designed to keep you dependent (beauty is my specialty). It works 'just' enough to convince you that you have to spend top dollar on it... and there's always some newfangled discovery (that's been lying dormant in some corner of the world until some scientist happened upon it). Remember that skin is adaptive, so something that works fabulous for a month might quit after that.

  I keep a jar of Sisleya Global around for a reset, but it lasts me about a year because I implement the reset about 3-4 times a year...  kind of like a juice cleanse.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Is this for me? I forgot to mention the name... but said YSL in a previous post. It is loaded with perfume and can irritate some skin types, but it's better than its counterparts in terms of weightlessness and performance.
> 
> *Girl DON'T PICK! *The scarring is just not worth it. I'll get the occasional cystic pimple every few months... but I am so diligent about skin care that it'll go away in 24 hours. I don't have any scarring or discoloration and often have to convince people that I even have skin issues. You just have to be really nice to your skin, and use products that perform. Trust me when I tell you that $$$ does not equal effective. I'll even pop half a drop of Tea Tree essential oil ($4.99)  and Lavender Essential Oil on my foundation brush before applying it if I think I'm going to  have a tough day, and don't want to risk a reaction. I am in my 40's and have been working with my skin since puberty. Trust me, I understand the struggle.
> 
> ...


  Thought-provoking


----------



## boschicka (Oct 22, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I always get a huge crater just before a big event. Then I pick it and make it worse. For actual skin care I use Chanel. I use several different foundations. Have you tried YSL Ink Fusion??? I also like TF foundations. Chanel sadly has no match for my skin tone in their foundation range.
> 
> Is this for me? I forgot to mention the name... but said YSL in a previous post. It is loaded with perfume and can irritate some skin types, but it's better than its counterparts in terms of weightlessness and performance.
> 
> ...


Would you mind listing your full skincare routine?  We have similar issues and I'm a disaster!


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 22, 2015)

I'll shoot you a PM so we don't derail this thread any further. LOL


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 23, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-cat-eyes-to-hypnotise/


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 23, 2015)

I don't see a skin care section for CT

  has anyone tried the Magic cream, multi balm?

  I received a sample and love the thick texture like an old school cold cream
  but I need more than one use to see if my skin likes it


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 23, 2015)

wow after catchin up on some pages
  I had ordered 1979 from nordies and it came broke also
  at the base


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> I don't see a skin care section for CT
> 
> has anyone tried the Magic cream, multi balm?
> 
> ...


 
  didn't like it at all
  thick does not absorb at all
  smell is too much
  i had to wash it off


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 23, 2015)

Monsy said:


> didn't like it at all
> thick does not absorb at all
> smell is too much
> i had to wash it off


  oh wow
  ive read mixed reviews


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 23, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> I don't see a skin care section for CT
> 
> has anyone tried the Magic cream, multi balm?
> 
> ...


  I want to try it too, I'll probably get the Christmas set with the mini cream, mask and Wonderglow.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Is this for me? I forgot to mention the name... but said YSL in a previous post. It is loaded with perfume and can irritate some skin types, but it's better than its counterparts in terms of weightlessness and performance.
> 
> *Girl DON'T PICK! *The scarring is just not worth it. I'll get the occasional cystic pimple every few months... but I am so diligent about skin care that it'll go away in 24 hours. I don't have any scarring or discoloration and often have to convince people that I even have skin issues. You just have to be really nice to your skin, and use products that perform. Trust me when I tell you that $$$ does not equal effective. I'll even pop half a drop of Tea Tree essential oil ($4.99)  and Lavender Essential Oil on my foundation brush before applying it if I think I'm going to  have a tough day, and don't want to risk a reaction. I am in my 40's and have been working with my skin since puberty. Trust me, I understand the struggle.
> 
> ...


  Your skin does look flawless and fabulous but I get it----you have to work at that!!!!  I have argued the point of skin adaptability with folks for years.  It's so obvious to me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 23, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I want to try it too, I'll probably get the Christmas set with the mini cream, mask and Wonderglow.


    I have the Wonderglow primer and my skin hates it.  I broke out immediately.  I later tried it after applying moisturizer, sun screen, primer & foundation.  Yes--wearing it 
   over foundation is one of CT's suggested ways of wearing it.  I've also mixed it in with my foundation for lovely results.  Is it the end all and be all---no, and I would not 
   repurchase it, but that's only because I have & use another product that I like much better.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 23, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I have the Wonderglow primer and my skin hates it.  I broke out immediately.  I later tried it after applying moisturizer, sun screen, primer & foundation.  Yes--wearing it
> over foundation is one of CT's suggested ways of wearing it.  I've also mixed it in with my foundation for lovely results.  Is it the end all and be all---no, and I would not
> repurchase it, but that's only because I have & use another product that I like much better.


  Thanks for the warning! I usually mix this type of products with my foundation (Chanel Sunkissed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), I don't really use primers under the foundation. But I'll be extra careful, if I purchase it, because I break out pretty easily.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 23, 2015)

i also tried her famous mask and it was just ok . maybe if i used it for a longer period of time i would see some results. if i would spend that much money on the mask i would rather get sisley


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 23, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-cat-eyes-to-hypnotise/


  Thanks for the link! The swatches look darker than I had expected, especially Midnight Seduction (the blue shade). And the shimmer fallout concerns me; I'll have to wait for some more reviews. I'm not sure I'll be able to see this in person any time soon to test them myself.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 24, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> wow after catchin up on some pages
> I had ordered 1979 from nordies and it came broke also
> at the base


  Unbelievable. This seems to be happening a little too often. The same thing happened to me with Love Liberty.


----------



## nudibelle (Oct 24, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Unbelievable. This seems to be happening a little too often. The same thing happened to me with Love Liberty.


  I was catching up on thread to see what the ladies thought of the magic cream
  and low and be hold
  its a problem
  I didn't think anything of it


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

nudibelle said:


> I was catching up on thread to see what the ladies thought of the magic cream
> and low and be hold
> its a problem
> I didn't think anything of it


  It is a problem. I did complain to Nordstroms. I had hoped things would get better. I do know that the problem is costing CT a lot of money because people are simply returning the damaged lipsticks and that is a loss to their revenue.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 25, 2015)

Got The huntress and amber moon from Spring. 20% off with code fangtastic until midnight pst!


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got The huntress and amber moon from Spring. 20% off with code fangtastic until midnight pst!


 Haha!! Was waiting for a spring sale! Jumped on it as soon as I got the mail too lol!! Took me a while to figure out where to enter the promo code! All I had to go was read the mail properly :lol: .... picked up huntress too!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Oct 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got The huntress and amber moon from Spring. 20% off with code fangtastic until midnight pst!


  You're the best thank you!! I ordered my first CT lipstick in Love Liberty. It's so nerve wracking just swiping on that app to make a payment lol. Feels reckless!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got The huntress and amber moon from Spring. 20% off with code fangtastic until midnight pst!





Vineetha said:


> Haha!! Was waiting for a spring sale! Jumped on it as soon as I got the mail too lol!! Took me a while to figure out where to enter the promo code! All I had to go was read the mail properly :lol: .... picked up huntress too!!


  I'm excited because I grabbed the Love Glow/Bitch Perfect combo...I've been dying to try both of those!  You'll have to let us know what you think about cat eyes...I wish the code worked more than once.  The purple set looks pretty...or the new chameleon colors...next sale, I guess.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Oct 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha!! Was waiting for a spring sale! Jumped on it as soon as I got the mail too lol!! Took me a while to figure out where to enter the promo code! All I had to go was read the mail properly :lol: .... picked up huntress too!!


  I didn't get an email. Could you share how to add the promo code, pretty please


----------



## novocainedreams (Oct 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got The huntress and amber moon from Spring. 20% off with code fangtastic until midnight pst!


  Is this on CT site?


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

novocainedreams said:


> Is this on CT site?


  I just tried it and the code did not work.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> I didn't get an email. Could you share how to add the promo code, pretty please


  I did not get an email either.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Thanks for the warning! I usually mix this type of products with my foundation (Chanel Sunkissed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    I LOVE Chanel Sunkissed----I will definitely purchase that again!!!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 25, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> I didn't get an email. Could you share how to add the promo code, pretty please





novocainedreams said:


> Is this on CT site?





Vandekamp said:


> I just tried it and the code did not work.


  It's on the Spring app. You go to settings and add the promo code FANGTASTIC. It only applies to one order.


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 25, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> I didn't get an email. Could you share how to add the promo code, pretty please





novocainedreams said:


> Is this on CT site?





Vandekamp said:


> I just tried it and the code did not work.


 Spring App!! Go to the "me" tab and there is an option to add the promo code there! Then go back to the item that you want to get and it wil take off the 20% off!! Fangtastic!! Expires 12 est today!!


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Spring App!! Go to the "me" tab and there is an option to add the promo code there! Then go back to the item that you want to get and it wil take off the 20% off!! Fangtastic!! Expires 12 est today!!


  Oh poo... I click on "add promo code" and nothing happens. Like, nothing pops up for me to type into.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Oct 25, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> It's on the Spring app. You go to settings and add the promo code FANGTASTIC. It only applies to one order.





Vineetha said:


> Spring App!! Go to the "me" tab and there is an option to add the promo code there! Then go back to the item that you want to get and it wil take off the 20% off!! Fangtastic!! Expires 12 est today!!


    Thanks, ladies! I got it to work and purchased the Huntress/Amber Moon combo I've been lusting over. Thanks for helping a fellow CT lover out


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Haha!! Was waiting for a spring sale! Jumped on it as soon as I got the mail too lol!! Took me a while to figure out where to enter the promo code! All I had to go was read the mail properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I got the Email too but I was clothes shopping today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Happy Anniversary mama!!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 25, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Spring App!! Go to the "me" tab and there is an option to add the promo code there! Then go back to the item that you want to get and it wil take off the 20% off!! Fangtastic!! Expires 12 est today!!


  Okay. Thanks Vee.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh Jess I hope you were able to see it and make it work.  I like the App and the whole concierge concept and their CS is outstanding.  They also run frequent sales if you happen to miss this one.


----------



## DLuxJessica (Oct 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh Jess I hope you were able to see it and make it work.  I like the App and the whole concierge concept and their CS is outstanding.  They also run frequent sales if you happen to miss this one.


  I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app, and no dice. It's okay, though. I didn't have my heart set on anything right now. So I figure I'll email their CS tomorrow and see if they can help me figure out the problem so I can take advantage next time.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 26, 2015)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-new-colour-chamelions/


----------



## ryan-eh (Oct 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got The huntress and amber moon from Spring. 20% off with code fangtastic until midnight pst!


  I didn't see that email til this AM and missed it. Please report back


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 26, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-cat-eyes-to-hypnotise/


 
  They look different than I thought. Thanks!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 26, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> They look different than I thought. Thanks!


  That's what I thought. Not as creamy and buttery as they looked in her videos! I'm waiting to hear what the girls here think.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> That's what I thought. Not as creamy and buttery as they looked in her videos! I'm waiting to hear what the girls here think.


 
  Hop you get some Specktra feedback soon. When I first saw the swatches I had to double check to make sure it was the same shades I'd seen in the packaging pics.


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 26, 2015)

I wonder if the blogger swatched the eyeshadows with a brush or something? In the video, CT says you should use your fingers and pat it down...that probably helps a lot. I've since started doing that with my UD shadows too after seeing a video.


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 26, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> I wonder if the blogger swatched the eyeshadows with a brush or something? In the video, CT says you should use your fingers and pat it down...that probably helps a lot. I've since started doing that with my UD shadows too after seeing a video.


  Oh that's possible! I never swatch anything with a brush, so I didn't even think about it.


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 26, 2015)

http://ihartbeauty.blogspot.com/2015/10/new-in-charlotte-tilbury-cat-eyes-to.html


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 26, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> http://ihartbeauty.blogspot.com/2015/10/new-in-charlotte-tilbury-cat-eyes-to.html


  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 26, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> http://ihartbeauty.blogspot.com/2015/10/new-in-charlotte-tilbury-cat-eyes-to.html


  Thanks for the link! These swatches look so much more promising! I'm still undecided but may pick up one if there is another 20% off code with the Spring app.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

DLuxJessica said:


> I tried uninstalling and reinstalling the app, and no dice. It's okay, though. I didn't have my heart set on anything right now. So I figure I'll email their CS tomorrow and see if they can help me figure out the problem so I can take advantage next time.


 I hope they can help you.  They really do have frequent sales.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> http://ihartbeauty.blogspot.com/2015/10/new-in-charlotte-tilbury-cat-eyes-to.html


    Thanks for this.  I wish I could love singles----I just tend to forget that they exist.  Palettes are just so much more pragmatic for me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 26, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> That's what I thought. Not as creamy and buttery as they looked in her videos! I'm waiting to hear what the girls here think.


    I think Vee ordered one and she's really good with swatches and such----and descriptions are her strength.  And she's gonna choke me


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 27, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I think Vee ordered one and she's really good with swatches and such----and descriptions are her strength.  And she's gonna choke me


  I agree with the first part but why is she going to choke you


----------



## halcyat (Oct 27, 2015)

Ooh, her advent calendar is on her website now! I already bought it. It is not really a good value: I calculated that it is worth about $240, but I couldn't less.  All of those skincare treats are going to make the winter go by so much quicker.  They don't give the exact shades for the makeup, but it looks like you get a full sized red carpet red, a mini Penelope Pink and the On The Prowl/Supernova cat eyes set. Or that is what it looks like to me. I'm sort of bummed out about the red lipstick, but I know I will use it and thrilled about the cat eyes and Penelope Pink.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 28, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> I agree with the first part but why is she going to choke you






  Inside joke about writing descriptions---she hates it!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 29, 2015)

Yikes!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Oct 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yikes!


  Gross. Way to go to use your platform to share bad advise and habits. I never was a fan of KK and even less so now.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2015)

Hahhaah doesn't surprise me. They are perfect match for each other! 

  I posted that a while ago because I was disgusted by her interview and her sleeping habits with makeup on...


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> Hahhaah doesn't surprise me. They are perfect match for each other!
> 
> I posted that a while ago because I was disgusted by her interview and her sleeping habits with makeup on...


  I've missed your post and I'm really surprised now! One is a woman who supposedly knows a lot about skincare and I doubt that the other ever does her own makeup.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2015)

http://cdn.specktra.net/2/2c/2c85422d_11078606_1423215747987026_1901253587_n.jpeg


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://cdn.specktra.net/2/2c/2c85422d_11078606_1423215747987026_1901253587_n.jpeg


  Imagine her sheets


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Imagine her sheets


  A.  I call BS on the never see without makeup thing.  B. MY husband would be sad if I did that or even just felt the need to do that.  C.  You KNOW she doesn't sleep on the same sheets twice...they probably are replaced every day.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 29, 2015)

I think it's just a mask for much deeper issues


----------



## mkoparanova (Oct 29, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> C. You KNOW she doesn't sleep on the same sheets twice...they probably are replaced every day.


  I don't know, it sounds like something from a 1950s ad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  C. Even once is too much if you have makeup on imo.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Imagine her sheets








 and her pullover clothes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Yikes!


  I though AWS & I were the last people on the planet still saying yikes.  The sentiment fits-----YIKES!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Imagine her sheets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    Me too.  My hubs says I'm prettier w/o makeup---mind you, his eye sight is questionable.



An esthetician recently told me that my skin is in better shape 
   than a 20 year-old's.  It certainly didn't get that way abusing by sleeping in makeup.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 29, 2015)

Monsy said:


> http://cdn.specktra.net/2/2c/2c85422d_11078606_1423215747987026_1901253587_n.jpeg


----------



## ashievic (Oct 30, 2015)

CT perhaps should consider some packaging issues that are cropping up. The quad Muse I just got, the purple one dropped out of the container. Love the new violet eye pencil. But, I must admit I do own a Mac pencil that could be its twin.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 30, 2015)

ashievic said:


> CT perhaps should consider some packaging issues that are cropping up. The quad Muse I just got, the purple one dropped out of the container. Love the new violet eye pencil. But, I must admit I do own a Mac pencil that could be its twin.


There have been so many complaints about the shadow pans popping out! Boo! I've not had any packaging issues with any of the products I have of hers (I don't have any eyeshadows) yet.


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> There have been so many complaints about the shadow pans popping out! Boo! I've not had any packaging issues with any of the products I have of hers (I don't have any eyeshadows) yet.


  I hope they address the issue. I ordered one of her lipsticks from Nordstroms and it was delivered damaged. I believe several people have also complained about the lipstick being broken from the bullet. Not cool for a $32 lipstick.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

What about the Killer Cheekbones palette? Yay or Nay


----------



## sungelly87 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What about the Killer Cheekbones palette? Yay or Nay


  Yay, I hit pan on mine and I travel with it.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 30, 2015)

sungelly87 said:


> Yay, I hit pan on mine and I travel with it.


  Really! OK Thanks!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Oct 30, 2015)

The Huntress


----------



## Vandekamp (Oct 30, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> The Huntress


  Beautiful.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> There have been so many complaints about the shadow pans popping out! Boo! I've not had any packaging issues with any of the products I have of hers (I don't have any eyeshadows) yet.


    I have two of her palettes and haven't had any issues w/them.  These merchants need to start investing in some quality control measures


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> What about the Killer Cheekbones palette? Yay or Nay
> Absolute YAY Sis.  I have both versions of it & it's pretty good.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *sungelly87*
> ...


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> The Huntress


   I absolutely love this color!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Really! OK Thanks!


  Check it out Sis---I think you might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 30, 2015)

Got my Bitch Perfect/Love Glow set today!  Love Glow is the best basic pink blush I have ever had.  I see this being an easy go-to.  BP pulls really peachy on me, which was a surprise.  It will be wearable, but it's very different than the pinky color I was expecting.  Also, its formula is better than Confession, do yay there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 30, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Got my Bitch Perfect/Love Glow set today! Love Glow is the best basic pink blush I have ever had. I see this being an easy go-to. BP pulls really peachy on me, which was a surprise. It will be wearable, but it's very different than the pinky color I was expecting. Also, its formula is better than Confession, do yay there.


    Sounds nice Allie.  I'm glad you're happy with it.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 31, 2015)

Got the Huntress and Amber Moon yesterday. It was so hard to photograph the shadow. In real life it is a blackened brown with gold shimmer but in most of my indoor pictures it just looked black with gold glitter. It's beautiful although I haven't tried it on my eyes yet and probably won't until tomorrow. Here are some arm swatches. And I don't think I ever posted my swatch of Miss Kensington so I'll put that up now. The color I love but it does sink into the lip lines a bit, it's not super noticeable on me though, just from up close.


----------



## Medgal07 (Oct 31, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


    Absolutely stunning!!!  The lipstick is so gorgeous on you.  ENJOY!!!!!


----------



## Monsy (Oct 31, 2015)

that lipstick looks amazing on you!


----------



## ashievic (Oct 31, 2015)

I have found if I use the Chanel or the Dior lip plumber when I go to bed the sinking lipstick into my lips lines is greatly diminished.


----------



## bunnypoet (Oct 31, 2015)

All of the eyeshadow/liners duos have sold out on Nordies. Or they temporarily pulled them like they do at times and then reintroduce them. I'm still interested in the blue or the burgundy set, but need to see a few more swatches (or ideally in person if possible).


----------



## Vineetha (Oct 31, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Got the Huntress and Amber Moon yesterday. It was so hard to photograph the shadow. In real life it is a blackened brown with gold shimmer but in most of my indoor pictures it just looked black with gold glitter. It's beautiful although I haven't tried it on my eyes yet and probably won't until tomorrow. Here are some arm swatches. And I don't think I ever posted my swatch of Miss Kensington so I'll put that up now. The color I love but it does sink into the lip lines a bit, it's not super noticeable on me though, just from up close.


 Got mine today too!! I somehow had a totally diff shade in my mind when I ordered huntress :lol: this is pretty too just diff from what I had in mind!! I love the liner!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Got mine today too!!* I somehow had a totally diff shade in my mind when I ordered huntress *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Vee you're a rip!  I hope you like it nevertheless!!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 1, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have found if I use the Chanel or the Dior lip plumber when I go to bed the sinking lipstick into my lips lines is greatly diminished.
> Thanks for the tip! I do have a sample of the Dior lip maximizer and I'll give it a shot but I'm not sure I'll be able to take it haha. I usually can't wear anything tingly on my lips for more than a minute before I'm frantically wiping it off.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Vineetha*
> 
> ...


  Haha V! What did you think it was going to be? I wish it was more brown and less black but it's still pretty. I love the liner too! I wish it came in full size.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 1, 2015)

Alright here is a quick eye swatch with the huntress and Amber moon. I left my makeup brushes downstairs last night and didn't feel like getting them so this is all with my finger, no clean up, no concealer, no brows plus an errant eyelash that won't cooperate.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 1, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Alright here is a quick eye swatch with the huntress and Amber moon. I left my makeup brushes downstairs last night and didn't feel like getting them so this is all with my finger, no clean up, no concealer, no brows plus an errant eyelash that won't cooperate.


   I like this on you


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 1, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  This looks great on you! I was worried because most hand swatches I've seen have been so dark. I know they're meant to make smokey cat eyes, but some of them seemed hard to work with due to their darkness. But I like this look a lot. Might have to look them over again.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 1, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


 The color is great for and on you.  I found myself looking for an errant eyelash that I would otherwise never have noticed


----------



## boschicka (Nov 1, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> This looks great on you! I was worried because most hand swatches I've seen have been so dark. I know they're meant to make smokey cat eyes, but some of them seemed hard to work with due to their darkness. But I like this look a lot. Might have to look them over again.


  100%


----------



## Prettypackages (Nov 1, 2015)

So there is more than one cheek bone palette?


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] Vee you're a rip!  I hope you like it nevertheless!!!:haha: [/COLOR]


  okay I love the shade once applied!! I love it Meddy!! It's the easiest smoky eye!! I expected it to be a tad more golden but it's still very pretty


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Thank you so much! Thanks for the tip! I do have a sample of the Dior lip maximizer and I'll give it a shot but I'm not sure I'll be able to take it haha. I usually can't wear anything tingly on my lips for more than a minute before I'm frantically wiping it off. Haha V! What did you think it was going to be? I wish it was more brown and less black but it's still pretty. I love the liner too! I wish it came in full size.


 :haha: I was expecting a bit more golden and a touch less smokiness ! But I tried it on today and I am happy with how it looks!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Alright here is a quick eye swatch with the huntress and Amber moon. I left my makeup brushes downstairs last night and didn't feel like getting them so this is all with my finger, no clean up, no concealer, no brows plus an errant eyelash that won't cooperate.


 It's beautiful on you!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 2, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  This look so pretty on you!  And honestly, nicer than when I try to have everything look perfect, so yay!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 2, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


  Huntress and Amber Moon look beautiful on you. Great choice.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 2, 2015)

I may get "The Huntress" and "On the Prowl" on Friday from Beautylish, as they have a giftcard promo starting that day ($20 giftcard for ever 100 spent) and that also happens to be the day of the release of Jeffree Star's new holiday lipsticks so that works for me


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> okay I love the shade once applied!! I love it Meddy!! It's the easiest smoky eye!! I expected it to be a tad more golden but it's still very pretty


   I see!!!  I love an easy smoky eye.  Did I hear someone say there's a burgundy---like is it a true burgundy????


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I may get "The Huntress" and "On the Prowl" on Friday from Beautylish, as they have a giftcard promo starting that day ($20 giftcard for ever 100 spent) and that also happens to be the day of the release of Jeffree Star's new holiday lipsticks so that works for me


    I just checked out On the Prowl---aha--that's the burgundy one that has me wanting to break my no singles policy


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   I just checked out On the Prowl---aha--that's the burgundy one that has me wanting to break my no singles policy[/COLOR]:thud:


  That's the one I want Miss Meddy.  I'm trying to be good and wait for a sale...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That's the one I want Miss Meddy. I'm trying to be good and wait for a sale...


   Miss Meddy is weak.  Rumor has it that she just ordered On the Prowl from Beautylish & got $10 off, this being her first order.  Over $50 spent, $10 off, no tax and free 
  shipping = Happy Miss Meddy!!!


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Miss Meddy is weak.  Rumor has it that she just ordered On the Prowl from Beautylish & got $10 off, this being her first order.  Over $50 spent, $10 off, no tax and free
> shipping = Happy Miss Meddy!!!


  I've never ordered from Beautylish either. That might be a good enough deal to make me though. I really like the look of the Huntress.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

So I was going to order The Huntress this morning but I was in a hurry & thought..I'll just order it when I get back. By the time I got home & was SO on Nordies. I just ordered it on Beautylish.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Miss Meddy is weak.  Rumor has it that she just ordered On the Prowl from Beautylish & got $10 off, this being her first order.  Over $50 spent, $10 off, no tax and free[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  shipping = Happy Miss [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Meddy!!![/COLOR]


  Yay!  I hope you love it!  Can't wait to see swatches or a look!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Miss Meddy is weak.  Rumor has it that she just ordered On the Prowl from Beautylish & got $10 off, this being her first order.  Over $50 spent, $10 off, no tax and free[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]  shipping = Happy Miss [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]Meddy!!![/COLOR]


 :yahoo:


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I was going to order The Huntress this morning but I was in a hurry & thought..I'll just order it when I get back. By the time I got home & was SO on Nordies. I just ordered it on Beautylish.


 Huntress is beautiful and I love the rocknkohl liner!! It stays put!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> So I was going to order The Huntress this morning but I was in a hurry & thought..I'll just order it when I get back. By the time I got home & was SO on Nordies. I just ordered it on Beautylish.






Yay!!!  I'm glad you ordered it Sis.  I just hope they're not too glittery---it's hard for me to turn down a burgundy E/S.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>






Really beautiful color!!!!!  Glad you love it!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Yay! I hope you love it! Can't wait to see swatches or a look!


   Thanks Allie!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

Vineetha said:


>








 It looks so beautiful! Both are my kind of shades. I really wanted that liner!!! Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 2, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Yay!!!  I'm glad you ordered it Sis.  I just hope they're not too glittery---it's hard for me to turn down a burgundy E/S.








Matchy Matchy


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 2, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Matchy Matchy


   I was thinking the same thing!!!!!


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 3, 2015)

I though she was releasing the bar of gold highlight for the holidays but I don't see it anywhere


----------



## ashievic (Nov 3, 2015)

MakeupAddict22 said:


> I though she was releasing the bar of gold highlight for the holidays but I don't see it anywhere


  Saw it on Spring this morning.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 4, 2015)

Good Lord is that Bar of Gold coming back? I hope she improved it because otherwise that thing is a hard pass.


----------



## MakeupAddict22 (Nov 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Saw it on Spring this morning. [/quote what's the site never heard of it  Thank you  Edit:I was able to find it thank you so much!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Good Lord is that Bar of Gold coming back? I hope she improved it because otherwise that thing is a hard pass.


 
  I remember seeing some bad reviews on that one.


----------



## KelseeBrianaJai (Nov 4, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> I'll shoot you a PM so we don't derail this thread any further. LOL


  I'm interested in your skin care routine as well. Would you mind pming me the details? Thanks!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Saw it on Spring this morning.


   Yep!!!  It's there.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I remember seeing some bad reviews on that one.


   Yes.  I can't recall anything at all about it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Good Lord is that Bar of Gold coming back? I hope she improved it because otherwise that thing is a hard pass.


 Yikes!!!


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 4, 2015)

What's wrong with the Bar of gold? I really like the packaging but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

I found this swatch of Bar of Gold.  It looks pretty glittery when swatched but less so when worn.

  http://www.dizzybrunette3.com/2013/12/charlotte-tilbury-bar-of-gold.html


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

My Nocturnal Cat Eye to Hypnotize duo in On the Prowl arrived.  The color looks much more burgundy in the online adds and way less so in my pics & swatches.
If I squint and tuen my wrist there's an ever so slight hint of burgundy.  Perhaps it will show/wear differently on the eyes.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> What's wrong with the Bar of gold? I really like the packaging but I haven't tried it.


    The only thing that I could find so far is that it's a bit glittery.


----------



## ryan-eh (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Nocturnal Cat Eye to Hypnotize duo in On the Prowl arrived.  The color looks much more burgundy in the online adds and way less so in my pics & swatches.
> If I squint and tuen my wrist there's an ever so slight hint of burgundy.  Perhaps it will show/wear differently on the eyes.


  Yeah, that's way more purple than I expected!  Probably for the best that I didn't get it, then.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

ryan-eh said:


> Yeah, that's way more purple than I expected!  Probably for the best that I didn't get it, then.


    Yes---it didn't look the purple AT ALL online.  I think all of the colors have been surprising from what I'm hearing so far.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Yes.  I can't recall anything at all about it.[/COLOR]:haha:


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> My Nocturnal Cat Eye to Hypnotize duo in On the Prowl arrived.  The color looks much more burgundy in the online adds and way less so in my pics & swatches.
> If I squint and tuen my wrist there's an ever so slight hint of burgundy.  Perhaps it will show/wear differently on the eyes.


It does look pretty on you though. Are you disappointed? I love how the liner looks on you.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2015)

My Huntress came today & I LOVE it!!! The liner is so pretty!!


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My Huntress came today & I LOVE it!!! The liner is so pretty!!


 Yayy!!! ompom: it's  beautiful!! Yes I loveee that liner!! It doesn't budge until I take it off!! retty:


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Nocturnal Cat Eye to Hypnotize duo in On the Prowl arrived.  The color looks much more burgundy in the online adds and way less so in my pics & swatches.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]If I squint and tuen my wrist there's an ever so slight hint of burgundy.  Perhaps it will show/wear differently on the eyes.[/COLOR]


   Looks good together! The shadow reminds me just a bit of Armani Shadow eye tint


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> My Huntress came today & I LOVE it!!! The liner is so pretty!!


  Ohh photos please if you could!! Also, happy birthday! I hope you had a fantastic day .


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Its is so beautiful!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I really love both! I wonder if that liner will make it into the perm line? It better


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 4, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Ohh photos please if you could!! Also, happy birthday! I hope you had a fantastic day .


  Of course...but I have to wait until morning. Aww, thanks so much sweetie!! I appreciate your thoughtfulness!


----------



## Haven (Nov 4, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]My Nocturnal Cat Eye to Hypnotize duo in On the Prowl arrived.  The color looks much more burgundy in the online adds and way less so in my pics & swatches.[/COLOR] [COLOR=0000FF]If I squint and tuen my wrist there's an ever so slight hint of burgundy.  Perhaps it will show/wear differently on the eyes.[/COLOR]


  The color combo looks pretty but not burgundy. Please let us know how the products apply. I am disappointed that they are so "unburgundy."


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It does look pretty on you though. Are you disappointed? I love how the liner looks on you.


 Thanks Sis---Actually I'm not disappointed---the color isn't what I expected but it looks really good on.  It doesn't look purple at all---it looks smoky grey w/red micro glitter.  It was easy to work with and actually yielded a really good eye look.  I used only On the Prowl---packed on the lid then sheered through the transition area.  I then blended and softened out the top of the transition area w/Bobbi Brown Bronze Glow shimmer brick.  I'm actually looking forward to playing around with it more.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

Haven said:


> The color combo looks pretty but not burgundy. Please let us know how the products apply. I am disappointed that they are so "unburgundy."


   After wearing it for several hours the color looks different from when I initially applied it----absolute chameleon-like.  It was a good match with my Chanel Rose Fusion 
  mani.  I rather like it even though I thought I was buying a _burgundy_ E/S-eye pencil duo.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 4, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> The shadow reminds me just a bit of Armani Shadow eye tint


    Yes---you're correct!!!  It looks like _ GA Eye Tint, Shadow #7_ when swatched but not when worn.


----------



## LilahBee (Nov 5, 2015)

Can someone please tell me what the "Spring" site is?  I'm actually interested in trying the bar of gold.  I'm a tad bit on the obsessive side when it comes to highlighters!!!!


----------



## Shars (Nov 5, 2015)

LilahBee said:


> Can someone please tell me what the "Spring" site is?  I'm actually interested in trying the bar of gold.  I'm a tad bit on the obsessive side when it comes to highlighters!!!!


  It's an app that you download to shop from. It's available on Android and iOS devices. I think you have to search using the term "shopspring".


----------



## LilahBee (Nov 5, 2015)

Shars said:


> It's an app that you download to shop from. It's available on Android and iOS devices. I think you have to search using the term "shopspring".


Ohhhh, thanks so much!!!


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 5, 2015)

awickedshape said:


> I remember seeing some bad reviews on that one.


Yes... I left a bad one too. That thing was horrid and cheap and worth less than drugstore counterparts.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> What's wrong with the Bar of gold? I really like the packaging but I haven't tried it.


  http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2014/04/11/product-review-charlotte-tilbury-haul-2/


----------



## LilahBee (Nov 5, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2014/04/11/product-review-charlotte-tilbury-haul-2/


Oh, wow!!!  Thanks for saving me the money and effort...that just means more for the Sephora sale!!!!!


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 5, 2015)

I have actual hatred for that thing. LOL But I was soooo hyped for it, so when I got it I couldn't believe how cheap it was... literally cheap from the inside out. The finish is glittery and ashy on my warm skin tone. And that packaging is shameful. There is no reason to put it in metallic cardboard, especially when the Bronze & Glow is so exquisitely packaged in rose gold metal. It doesn't match the rest of the collection at all in terms of presentation and performance. I was quite unhappy.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 5, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Yes---you're correct!!!  It looks like _ GA Eye Tint, Shadow #7_ when swatched but not when worn.[/COLOR]


  Gotcha   





Ingenue said:


> Yes... I left a bad one too. That thing was horrid and cheap and worth less than drugstore counterparts.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 5, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> http://adventuresinmakeup.com/2014/04/11/product-review-charlotte-tilbury-haul-2/








 I was sure that the packaging is metal! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 5, 2015)

My list keeps growing for the purchase I'm going to make tomorrow from Beautylish... So far I have:

  Brow Lift
  Cat eyes to hypnotize- On the Prowl and The Huntress
  Penelope Pink lipstick
  Pillow Talk liner

  And of course on top of that I'm getting some Jeffree Star lipsticks and Wayne Goss brushes.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 5, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Happy birthday, elegant!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Thank you so much hun!!! That is so kind of you! I had a great birthday


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 5, 2015)

LilahBee said:


> Can someone please tell me what the "Spring" site is?  I'm actually interested in trying the bar of gold.  I'm a tad bit on the obsessive side when it comes to highlighters!!!!


   Then forget the bar and go for NARS Vengeful blush/highlighter duo-----your money will be better spent.  My Sister swatched Vengeful here:  http://www.specktra.net/t/185585/all-things-sephora/30750


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 6, 2015)

Happy Birthday Elegant!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 6, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Happy Birthday Elegant!


  Aww, thanks for thinking of me my dear!!! So sweet of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I miss seeing you post more around here


----------



## Haven (Nov 6, 2015)

Are the liners in the new duos rock n kohl liners? My eyes don't like the rock n kohl liners. I can wear her regular liners though.  ETA looking more closely at meddy's picks it looks like they are rock n kohl. Definate skip for me. Love the colors but my eyes hate the formula. Something in them is irritating.


----------



## Lacey15 (Nov 7, 2015)

Are her products prone to breaking? Heard horror stories about  makeup arriving broken.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 7, 2015)

The issues I have had with the packing issues, both lipsticks from the matte line, fell out of the tube. The glitzy purple shade in Muse quad fell out. It remained in one piece, so I was able to shove back in and pat down. I did order the Amethyst fat pencil thinking it was purple, but it was burgundy, along with the kohl pencil Elizabeth Violet that went with it. I was not thrilled with the color, since I wanted purple/violet. Again, it was burgundy. Yet, it does work lovely with the Chanel Vamp collection for Holiday 2015.

  Meddy, the new shadow and liner, before I order, do you feel it is purple? Which is what I want. I love the new Violet fat pencil. Also any have the new Snow Leopard shadow? I am thinking that would be nice to have.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 7, 2015)

I have found the Violet fat pencil is great for a quick simple look for shadow. I blend it with my clean finger tip. I saw where you can now purchase the set of the 5 new ones. Not sure I would really use, the black one and already own the violet. The drama of my life......


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The issues I have had with the packing issues, both lipsticks from the matte line, fell out of the tube. The glitzy purple shade in Muse quad fell out. It remained in one piece, so I was able to shove back in and pat down. I did order the Amethyst fat pencil thinking it was purple, but it was burgundy, along with the kohl pencil Elizabeth Violet that went with it. I was not thrilled with the color, since I wanted purple/violet. Again, it was burgundy. Yet, it does work lovely with the Chanel Vamp collection for Holiday 2015.
> 
> Meddy, the new shadow and liner, before I order, do you feel it is purple? Which is what I want. I love the new Violet fat pencil. Also any have the new Snow Leopard shadow? I am thinking that would be nice to have.


  I had the same problem with a lipstick arriving broken that i had ordered from Nordstroms 3 months ago.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 7, 2015)

Haven said:


> ETA looking more closely at meddy's picks it looks like they are rock n kohl. Definate skip for me. Love the colors but my eyes hate the formula. Something in them is irritating.


  On me, they don't last long which surprised me since most people love their longevity. I have Barbarella Brown, and I haven't found a way to make it work, even with UD Primer.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 7, 2015)

The rock and Kohl are not user friendly for my hooded eyes. Color transfer onto the hood, ugh. Yes, of course I have this with other liners, but this one keeps going and going like the energizer bunny. Yet, for some goofy reason the fat pencil ones, are not nearly as bad. Go figure, the drama of my life....time for more pain meds.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 7, 2015)

Took the plunge, ordered three more of the new fat pencils. So now have the set, except for the fat black one. These are great for a fast look that looks good. I did have to order the sharpner for it. Time to hobble off the bed.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lacey15 said:


> Are her products prone to breaking? Heard horror stories about makeup arriving broken.


    I've only heard about some of the lipsticks arriving broken----that was a couple of months ago and it seems to have gotten better---I haven't heard of any recent incidents.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 7, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Took the plunge, ordered three more of the new fat pencils. So now have the set, except for the fat black one. These are great for a fast look that looks good. I did have to order the sharpner for it. Time to hobble off the bed.


    Hope you feel better soon Ash!!!


----------



## ashievic (Nov 8, 2015)

The lipsticks fell out, they were not broken. Thanks to brainiacs here, I was able to fix in a jiffy. As well I am pretty sure the issues were during the warmer months. So my goodness, sitting in a mailbox in super hot weather, things happen. Which is why I do my best to avoid dumb post. Sort of like the hockey pucks of Chanel. Just pop them back in. I have the cream shadows (which I love) with no issues.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for all the love on my The Huntress and Amber Moon eye swatch ladies! I totally forgot I hadn't said anything until I came here to post another swatch lol. I really do love the shadow, it's a perfect smokey eye for me and I really hope the liner becomes perm. It's so perfect. The whole look lasted on me for about 10 hours without budging, granted I wasn't doing anything strenuous that day and I was wearing eye primer, although usually with my eye primer I only get about 6-7 hours without creasing. I'm tempted to get a backup!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 8, 2015)

And I finally used my Red Carpet Red Matte Revolution sample. The lip samples are so cute but kind of a pain in the ass to apply. I think I need a better lip brush. I love this shade, a cool luminous red, but I have so many red lipsticks that I'm not sure I'll buy the full size.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


It's really GORGEOUS on you


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It's really GORGEOUS on you


  Everything seems to look good on her.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 8, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> It's really GORGEOUS on you :eyelove:





Vandekamp said:


> Everything seems to look good on her.


  I agree with both of these lovely ladies!  Those samples were cute, but yeah, hard to use.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

ashievic said:


> The lipsticks fell out, they were not broken. Thanks to brainiacs here, I was able to fix in a jiffy. As well I am pretty sure the issues were during the warmer months. So my goodness, sitting in a mailbox in super hot weather, things happen. Which is why I do my best to avoid dumb post. Sort of like the hockey pucks of Chanel. Just pop them back in. I have the cream shadows (which I love) with no issues.


    Splitting hairs---falling out shouldn't happen!!!  Those who went through it described it  that way!.   Yes----it was during the warmer months.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 8, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


    What a gorgeous color---It looks just beautiful on you!!!!


----------



## ashievic (Nov 9, 2015)

I so agree that falling out of the tubes is not acceptable. Yet on the food chain of life, I also do not view as world ending. Frustrating, no question, an ugh moment.


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 9, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Aww, thanks for thinking of me my dear!!! So sweet of you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I know girl. I'm eyebrow deep in yoga and Habibi. I have to come in here just to find out what's happening with you ladies in makeup! You know ya'll know stuff before anyone else...


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 9, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


Wow. That is stunning on you!


----------



## maeonsaturday (Nov 9, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


>


That looks damn good against your complexion!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 9, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> That looks damn good against your complexion!


  I second or third or fourth that. Lol.


----------



## Lacey15 (Nov 10, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> And I finally used my Red Carpet Red Matte Revolution sample. The lip samples are so cute but kind of a pain in the ass to apply. I think I need a better lip brush. I love this shade, a cool luminous red, but I have so many red lipsticks that I'm not sure I'll buy the full size.


  That looks lovely on you. I think I have that sample but wasn't interested till now. Is it just a single use sachet?


----------



## LilahBee (Nov 10, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Then forget the bar and go for NARS Vengeful blush/highlighter duo-----your money will be better spent.  My Sister swatched Vengeful here:  http://www.specktra.net/t/185585/all-things-sephora/30750


I totally followed your recommendation!!!  Thanks, lady!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 10, 2015)

I got my eyes to hypnotize sets and theyre really gorgeous! I'm going to wear On The Prowl tomorrow and will take photos for all of you guys .


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

R.I.P. Love Glow.  I knew you and love you but a short time before you slipped away, shattering like losing you has shattered my heart.


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> R.I.P. Love Glow. I knew you and love you but a short time before you slipped away, shattering like losing you has shattered my heart.








 Oh no!!  yeah the glossy slippery exterior ......


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> :shock:  Oh no!!  yeah the glossy slippery exterior ......


  Yeah, I've only had it since the last Spring sale....and I've been using it or MAC A Little Bit Lusty every day.  I'm pretty bummed.  Hopefully, CT or Nordies will have a discount for the holidays??  Because Spring doesn't carry the blush alone, just the set.


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

From CT's snapchat


----------



## mkoparanova (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> R.I.P. Love Glow. I knew you and love you but a short time before you slipped away, shattering like losing you has shattered my heart.


  Oh that's sad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can you fix it?


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 11, 2015)

So I got the Book of Magic and the product I was most interested in was the Magic Night Cream. To say I was disappointed is an understatement. I took a tiny bit from the cap and put it on my face and thought ... what the heck is this? It looks like a gelee but feels like Vaseline on. I used the tiniest amount. And it was, frankly, sticky and gross. It also has the same scent as the Goddess Clay Mask, which is great if you have something on your face for 10 minutes but not so great if it's on for hours. And I like the scent of the mask, am not particularly fragrance averse, but this was strong. I applied it all over my face (despite my initial misgivings) about an hour before I went to bed and it was still very tacky to the touch when I went to sleep. And ... when I woke up. 

  I love Magic Cream but there is no way I would purchase this. First ingredient is glycerine and I thought at first it was a switch between the balm and the new night cream. But nope, saw the Really Ree review (she - to me - inexplicably LOVES it) and it's the same pale peach jelly like product.

  I'd rather slather my face in Vaseline. And I hate Vaseline. And I love the Tilbury line, so this has been a real disappointment.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 11, 2015)

mkoparanova said:


> Oh that's sad   Can you fix it?


  Oh definitely not.  I piled a few scraps into the compact to see if I can use it broken.  No popping and swishing for me though.  That's one way to purge a stash!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 11, 2015)

I tried on both on the prowl and the huntress kits (one on each eye) and I swear they look the same unless you look up close to see the violet glitter in one and the bronze glitter in the other... I prefer the huntress as the bronze glitter was more noticeable.  I really wish the base color was different for them, as honestly I don't see a huge difference.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 11, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I tried on both on the prowl and the huntress kits (one on each eye) and I swear they look the same unless you look up close to see the violet glitter in one and the bronze glitter in the other... I prefer the huntress as the bronze glitter was more noticeable.  I really wish the base color was different for them, as honestly I don't see a huge difference.


I have to say I didn't either. I bought Huntress and On the Prowl is in the book of magic; otherwise, I would not have gotten it.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 11, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> So I got the Book of Magic and the product I was most interested in was the Magic Night Cream. To say I was disappointed is an understatement. I took a tiny bit from the cap and put it on my face and thought ... what the heck is this? It looks like a gelee but feels like Vaseline on. I used the tiniest amount. And it was, frankly, sticky and gross. It also has the same scent as the Goddess Clay Mask, which is great if you have something on your face for 10 minutes but not so great if it's on for hours. And I like the scent of the mask, am not particularly fragrance averse, but this was strong. I applied it all over my face (despite my initial misgivings) about an hour before I went to bed and it was still very tacky to the touch when I went to sleep. And ... when I woke up.
> 
> I love Magic Cream but there is no way I would purchase this. First ingredient is glycerine and I thought at first it was a switch between the balm and the new night cream. But nope, saw the Really Ree review (she - to me - inexplicably LOVES it) and it's the same pale peach jelly like product.
> 
> I'd rather slather my face in Vaseline. And I hate Vaseline. And I love the Tilbury line, so this has been a real disappointment.








 Yep! I got a sample packet & had to wash it off immediately it was so awful.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep! I got a sample packet & had to wash it off immediately it was so awful.


  In a perverse way, I'm happy to hear this. Especially after I read the initial thoughts on Really Ree last night. I was so taken aback by how awful the product was and thinking, ok, I love her other products and she gets raves on everything. This has to just be me. I am going to try it again, on a day when it's really cold/dry out and see if it makes any difference. But I somehow doubt it.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 11, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> In a perverse way, I'm happy to hear this. Especially after I read the initial thoughts on Really Ree last night. I was so taken aback by how awful the product was and thinking, ok, I love her other products and she gets raves on everything. This has to just be me. I am going to try it again, on a day when it's really cold/dry out and see if it makes any difference. But I somehow doubt it.


  Haha! There were others that posted that they hated it too.


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep! I got a sample packet & had to wash it off immediately it was so awful.


  Yep, my sample packet was half tested and immediately thrown away! For some reason I still really want to try the Goddess Clay Mask (I'm a sucker for punishment?), but the CT skincare has not been my favorite. I do love all the make up products I've tried and she makes some of my HG products, but I just can't get on with the cream/balms. 

AND SHE USES SO MUCH ON THE MODELS IN HER TUTORIALS! I don't know how they can handle having that much slathered on their faces!


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 11, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Yep, my sample packet was half tested and immediately thrown away! For some reason I still really want to try the Goddess Clay Mask (I'm a sucker for punishment?), but the CT skincare has not been my favorite. I do love all the make up products I've tried and she makes some of my HG products, but I just can't get on with the cream/balms.
> 
> AND SHE USES SO MUCH ON THE MODELS IN HER TUTORIALS! I don't know how they can handle having that much slathered on their faces!


  That video was hard to watch with all the cream she used LOL. It made my skin feel suffocated.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 11, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Yep, my sample packet was half tested and immediately thrown away! For some reason I still really want to try the Goddess Clay Mask (I'm a sucker for punishment?), but the CT skincare has not been my favorite. I do love all the make up products I've tried and she makes some of my HG products, but I just can't get on with the cream/balms.
> 
> AND SHE USES SO MUCH ON THE MODELS IN HER TUTORIALS! I don't know how they can handle having that much slathered on their faces!


  I have and like the clay mask. It does make my skin feel super nice after I use it and for something that's on my face for only 10 minutes, I can handle the scent and find it pleasant. 

  When I had one of the MUAs at the counter launch in Toronto do my makeup (she was with the Tilbury UK team) she used an incredible amount of Magic Cream on my face. i really didn't love that. The MUA said that's the way they are trained to use it, as more of a massage cream. My skin felt kind of tacky for hours after. When I use Magic Cream, it's a tiny dot and it's emollient enough to cover my whole face. It sinks in nicely and is a great layer for applying makeup. I think it's a lot like the Tom Ford primer (which she helped develop), actually.


----------



## Monsy (Nov 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Yep! I got a sample packet & had to wash it off immediately it was so awful.


  yes my experience too!


----------



## boschicka (Nov 11, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> R.I.P. Love Glow. I knew you and love you but a short time before you slipped away, shattering like losing you has shattered my heart.


  Nooooooo!!!  I'm sorry for your loss.  My heart stops each time I drop an item or even put something down too hard.  I feel your pain.


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 11, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> I have and like the clay mask. It does make my skin feel super nice after I use it and for something that's on my face for only 10 minutes, I can handle the scent and find it pleasant.
> 
> When I had one of the MUAs at the counter launch in Toronto do my makeup (she was with the Tilbury UK team) she used an incredible amount of Magic Cream on my face. i really didn't love that. The MUA said that's the way they are trained to use it, as more of a massage cream. My skin felt kind of tacky for hours after. When I use Magic Cream, it's a tiny dot and it's emollient enough to cover my whole face. It sinks in nicely and is a great layer for applying makeup. I think it's a lot like the Tom Ford primer (which she helped develop), actually.


  Hmmm...I might break and check out the mask then. I wish CT had some sort of holiday sale or something.

It's interesting they're trained to do it that way, since it seems not only counterintuitive but also not pleasant. I can see a nice, thin emollient layer for priming purposes being good though.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

LilahBee said:


> I totally followed your recommendation!!!  Thanks, lady!


   Oh I hope you're happy w/it!!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I got my eyes to hypnotize sets and theyre really gorgeous! I'm going to wear* On The Prowl *tomorrow and will take photos for all of you guys .
> Can't wait to hear what you think!!!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *GreenEyedAllie*
> ...


   Oh NO!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Such a pretty blush---the only CT one that I own!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I tried on both on the prowl and the huntress kits (one on each eye) and I swear they look the same unless you look up close to see the violet glitter in one and the bronze glitter in the other... I prefer the huntress as the bronze glitter was more noticeable.  I really wish the base color was different for them, as honestly I don't see a huge difference.


   The colors are quite deceptive.  I liked the look I was able to create with On the Prowl  but it's pretty much one and done for me!  I won't buy another shade.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 11, 2015)

elegant-one said:


> Haha! There were others that posted that they hated it too.


   Guess I'll be tossing my sample---thanks for sparing me from that slippery experience


----------



## Ingenue (Nov 12, 2015)

Paula's Choice did a fantastic breakdown on the Magic Cream. There's actually nothing 'magic' about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautypedia-skin-care-reviews/by-brand/charlotte-tilbury/_/Charlottes-Magic-Cream

  I've come to realize that a lot of 'skin care' from across the pond is full of chemicals and claims are marginal at best.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Nov 12, 2015)

The bottle of Magic Foundation my Instagram friend sent over has finally arrived. I chose the lightest shade No. 1 Fair. I've used it over the past couple of days and can share that it's very similar to Nars Sheer Glow. Best if applied with a beauty blender, it's pretty cakey and obvious if used with a brush. It does as promised and hides imperfection and smooths out pores. Overall, a decent formula. Not my favorite, but a nice one to have.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 12, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> Yep, my sample packet was half tested and immediately thrown away! For some reason I still really want to try the Goddess Clay Mask (I'm a sucker for punishment?), but the CT skincare has not been my favorite. I do love all the make up products I've tried and she makes some of my HG products, but I just can't get on with the cream/balms.   AND SHE USES SO MUCH ON THE MODELS IN HER TUTORIALS! I don't know how they can handle having that much slathered on their faces!





Rasbury said:


> It's interesting they're trained to do it that way, since it seems not only counterintuitive but also not pleasant. I can see a nice, thin emollient layer for priming purposes being good though.


  It's one thing to layer on a bunch of makeup in order for it to show up on camera. It's another thing to slather on a metric ton of moisturizer, especially if it's uber scented.  I think thin layers is how most of us would use it. But it seems to me Charlotte's inner mantra is "MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE!" ad infinitum/nauseum.  





Ingenue said:


> Paula's Choice did a fantastic breakdown on the Magic Cream. There's actually nothing 'magic' about it. :lol:   http://www.paulaschoice.com/beautyp...nd/charlotte-tilbury/_/Charlottes-Magic-Cream  I've come to realize that a lot of 'skin care' from across the pond is full of chemicals and claims are marginal at best.


 _Everything_ in cosmetics, no matter where it's from, is a chemical. And as for claims, US-based products aren't any different, regarding making outrageous claims, from UK-based ones.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 12, 2015)

Ingenue said:


> Paula's Choice did a fantastic breakdown on the Magic Cream. *There's actually nothing 'magic' about it*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 12, 2015)

shellygrrl said:


> _Everything_ in cosmetics, no matter where it's from, is a chemical. And as for claims, US-based products aren't any different, regarding making outrageous claims, from UK-based ones.


  I definitely read this in her voice.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 13, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> I definitely read this in her voice.


  :lol:


----------



## ashievic (Nov 14, 2015)

Got Silver Leopard and On the Prowl along with the fat pencils of Gold Digger, Mink, and Indigo. I love the ease of the fat pencils. I was once again surprised at the size of the powder shadow. Will play later, got to get cooking, big catering b'day party luncheon today.


----------



## ryan-eh (Nov 14, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got Silver Leopard and On the Prowl along with the fat pencils of Gold Digger, Mink, and Indigo. I love the ease of the fat pencils. I was once again surprised at the size of the powder shadow. Will play later, got to get cooking, big catering b'day party luncheon today.


  I'm super curious about Gold Digger, please let us know how you like it 

  Hope the luncheon goes well!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm debating the huntress, on the prowl, or neither...any thoughts??


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 15, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm debating the huntress, on the prowl, or neither...any thoughts??


  I like Huntress better on the lid, but I prefer the pencil that comes with On The Prowl. That shadow was a disappointment for me - not purple enough and very close to Huntress, which has better pigmentation for me.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 15, 2015)

jaykayes said:


> That looks damn good against your complexion!
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Lacey15*
> 
> ...


  Thanks so much ladies! Yes, it's a single use, luckily I had two so I could do the arm and lip swatch.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 15, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> The bottle of Magic Foundation my Instagram friend sent over has finally arrived. I chose the lightest shade No. 1 Fair. I've used it over the past couple of days and can share that it's very similar to Nars Sheer Glow. Best if applied with a beauty blender, it's pretty cakey and obvious if used with a brush. It does as promised and hides imperfection and smooths out pores. Overall, a decent formula. Not my favorite, but a nice one to have.


  Thanks for posting! Do you have any shades of Sheer Glow to compare to MF color-wise?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 15, 2015)

Well the Spring app is having 20% off everything and you can use it multiple times so I bought Very Victoria, Mesmerizing Mink color chameleon, and the red holiday makeup bag with the lipstick pull. I wish they had the blushes and lip pencils sold on their own and not in sets because I really want Love Glow and Pillow Talk.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 15, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Well the Spring app is having 20% off everything and you can use it multiple times so I bought Very Victoria, Mesmerizing Mink color chameleon, and the red holiday makeup bag with the lipstick pull. I wish they had the blushes and lip pencils sold on their own and not in sets because I really want Love Glow and Pillow Talk.


Can someone provide a link where you can obtain the Spring app - I have looked but not found it. Thanks!!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 15, 2015)

coffeewithcream said:


> Can someone provide a link where you can obtain the Spring app - I have looked but not found it. Thanks!!


 https://www.shopspring.com


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 15, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> https://www.shopspring.com


Thanks! Turns out they don't ship to Canada but it's a great site!


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Nov 15, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Thanks for posting! Do you have any shades of Sheer Glow to compare to MF color-wise?












  I have Mont Blanc in Sheer Glow. CT on the left and Nars on the right


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2015)

I bought gold digger chameleon pencil, the huntress set, and a replacement love glow.  I can use the extra BP lippie as a gift.


----------



## Mazi (Nov 15, 2015)

I picked up silver leopard a few days ago,  the kohl pencil stays put all day. [ATTACHMENT=1225]20151115_191024.jpg (941k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## ashievic (Nov 15, 2015)

Yesterday, I wore Silver Leopard on one eye and the On the Prowl. No one could tell they were not the same....I do like Gold Digger, it flips between Jeep green to bronze. I also like the Indigo. On me it pulls more grey, and I love grey shadow. I put it on, then used a brush to apply a light dusting of Silver Leopard. Lovely, I must admit.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Got Silver Leopard and On the Prowl along with the fat pencils of Gold Digger, Mink, and Indigo. I love the ease of the fat pencils. I was once again surprised at the size of the powder shadow. Will play later, got to get cooking, big catering b'day party luncheon today.


   Can't wait to hear what you think of the powder shadow----and yes they are miniature.  I hope the catering gig went well.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm debating the huntress, on the prowl, or neither...any thoughts??


   I got On the Prowl and was disappointed that the color wasn't pure burgundy----but I really like the look that I was able to construct with it.  
  It didn't rock my world---for me, one and done.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

2012lurker said:


> I picked up silver leopard a few days ago, the kohl pencil stays put all day.


    I love that green---it's gorgeous-------does it translate well on the eyes?


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I bought gold digger chameleon pencil, the huntress set, and a replacement love glow. I can use the extra BP lippie as a gift.


    How do you like the Huntress set Allie???


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> Yesterday, I wore Silver Leopard on one eye and the On the Prowl. No one could tell they were not the same....I do like Gold Digger, it flips between Jeep green to bronze. I also like the Indigo. On me it pulls more grey, and I love grey shadow. I put it on, then used a brush to apply a light dusting of Silver Leopard. Lovely, I must admit.


   Sounds really nice Ash!!!


----------



## ashievic (Nov 15, 2015)

I have found better results using a brush vs. the finger as shown in the CT video for powder shadows. As well as building up slowly. Or you can easily become a walking disco ball. I also found using the Violet fat pencil then On the Prowl makes it a better color. If you are looking for a burgundy, please consider the Elizabeth Violet eyeliner and the fat pencil in Amethyst. That is burgundy and does work well with the Chanel Vamp collection. 

  I only own one of the older fat pencils, Amethyst. I seem to like to like the new ones better. More color shifts at least to me. I love sparkles and funky changing eye colors!!!! I did not have the issues with the color moving on the eyeliner that came with the eyeshadows. Which was a relief for my hooded eyes.


----------



## ashievic (Nov 15, 2015)

I am also thinking Gold Digger no need to get the Huntress. Since it does do the color shift to amber. Also it really easy to over do the powder shadow so to me, not office friendly. If you work behind a bar, it will be fine. Gee, maybe that is why I like to bartend, since sparkles are expected and I get better tips. I survived catering the b'day party. Yes, I am thrilled to have gotten the job. Yet, to me I think I think it is a bit goofy to drop a ton of money for a b'day party for child who is only 1. Yet, I know people think I am goofy for what I spend on makeup.....


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I have found better results using a brush vs. the finger as shown in the CT video for powder shadows. As well as building up slowly. Or you can easily become a walking disco ball. I also found using the Violet fat pencil then On the Prowl makes it a better color. If you are looking for a burgundy, please consider the Elizabeth Violet eyeliner and the fat pencil in Amethyst. That is burgundy and does work well with the Chanel Vamp collection.
> 
> I only own one of the older fat pencils, Amethyst. I seem to like to like the new ones better. More color shifts at least to me. I love sparkles and funky changing eye colors!!!! I did not have the issues with the color moving on the eyeliner that came with the eyeshadows. Which was a relief for my hooded eyes.


  I'm a brush girl all the way---hate using my fingers to apply makeup.   For whatever reason burgundy seems to be a tough color for the makeup industry. 
   I'll check out EV eyeliner!!!  Thanks Ash!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

ashievic said:


> I am also thinking Gold Digger no need to get the Huntress. Since it does do the color shift to amber. Also it really easy to over do the powder shadow so to me, not office friendly. If you work behind a bar, it will be fine. Gee, maybe that is why I like to bartend, since sparkles are expected and I get better tips. I survived catering the b'day party. Yes, I am thrilled to have gotten the job. Yet, to me I think I think it is a bit goofy to drop a ton of money for a b'day party for child who is only 1. Yet, I know people think I am goofy for what I spend on makeup.....


  The first time that I used On the Prowl I applied it very lightly---perhaps that's why I like the look----it was daytime friendly.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   How do you like the Huntress set Allie???[/COLOR]


  Just grabbed it today with the spring sale, so I'll definitely let you know once it arrives.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Just grabbed it today with the spring sale, so I'll definitely let you know once it arrives.


    Super!!!


----------



## Lacey15 (Nov 15, 2015)

I must try this brand.  Anyone know if the Filmstar bronze and glow powder would suit pale NW15 skin?


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 15, 2015)

I'm sending my "on the prowl" back to beautylish tomorrow.  It's just too similar to the huntress, and I like the huntress more.  I wish the base color was the same as the sparkle color though.  I wore the huntress on my eyes yesterday and from far away it just looked black.


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 15, 2015)

Sorry for the kissy face lol. This is the huntress set used on my eyes.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Nov 15, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry for the kissy face lol. This is the huntress set used on my eyes.


  I was debating between Huntress and On the Prowl, and your pic is making me think I chose wisely!  It looks very pretty on you.


----------



## coffeewithcream (Nov 15, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry for the kissy face lol. This is the huntress set used on my eyes.


  Very pretty. Did you use your fingers or a brush (and if so, which brush(es)? Thanks1


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> I'm sending my "on the prowl" back to beautylish tomorrow.  It's just too similar to the huntress, and I like the huntress more.  I wish the base color was the same as the sparkle color though.  I wore the huntress on my eyes yesterday and from far away it just looked black.


    That's too bad Sabrunka.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry for the kissy face lol. This is the huntress set used on my eyes.


   It looks really pretty but nothing like the eyeshadow in the pan.  BTW, your kissy face is adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 15, 2015)

Lacey15 said:


> Anyone know if the Filmstar bronze and glow powder would suit pale NW15 skin?


  The original one should be fine depending on how heavy handed you are. I'm about NW20 right now and use it almost every day. I do think it pulls more bronzer than contour though, so that might change how you want to use it. It definitely has a bit of a warm brown lean rather than a cool, ashy contour brown like the Kevin Aucoin sculpting powder. But I really love it. Also, the highlighter can pull a bit more golden depending on how fair you are so I think using a light hand for both is a good idea.


----------



## Rasbury (Nov 15, 2015)

My Gold Digger Eyeshadow pencil finally got to me and it's a really nice olive green shade. It is almost brighter than I thought it would be but sheering it out just a bit really made some of the gold shimmer and undertones standout. So far it has lasted all day on me with no creasing so I am very happy I went with the eyeshadow pencil and not one of the eyes to mesmerize singles.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 15, 2015)

Rasbury said:


> My Gold Digger Eyeshadow pencil finally got to me and it's a really nice olive green shade. It is almost brighter than I thought it would be but sheering it out just a bit really made some of the gold shimmer and undertones standout. So far it has lasted all day on me with no creasing so I am very happy I went with the eyeshadow pencil and not one of the eyes to mesmerize singles.


   It sounds pretty----and like you made a good decision.


----------



## traash (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello Ladies,

  I wanted to splurge on one of the nocturnal cat eyes eyeshadows but I don't have a clue which colour to choose. I am torn between the huntress, on the prowl and silver leopard. 
My eyes are something between green/blue (see photo) and they do pop with golden, taupe, purple or reddish shades. 
Like someone mentioned before the huntress is more pigmented, so I would favor that one. On the other hand I don't have any grey or silver eyeshadow because I am afraid that these would be too cold for my NC15 Complexion. But is this right in case of silver leopard? 

Any recommendation which shade to chose? 

  Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Sabrunka (Nov 16, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> It looks really pretty but nothing like the eyeshadow in the pan.  BTW, your kissy face is adorable!!!!!!!


  Thanks everyone!  It's so weird, it only looks like it does in the pan right when you initially apply it and if you are like, maximum 5 inches away from my face, otherwise it just looks flat and grey/brown/black.  I applied some with my finger (my nails are long so it's hard to get down to details lol) then used the MAC 219 pencil brush for the lower lash line, Hakuhodo J5523 to wing it out a bit and then the Wayne Goss #16 for overall blending of the top and edges.  I ended up using a shisheido cotton pad, wet with some cleansing water to get that straight line in the "wing", if that makes sense lol.


----------



## ryan-eh (Nov 16, 2015)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry for the kissy face lol. This is the huntress set used on my eyes.


  That looks amazing!  What type of brush(es) did you use?

  ETA: I see you answered this just above my question.  Thanks!


----------



## Lacey15 (Nov 17, 2015)

Any lipstick recommendations for NW15 skin, brown eyes and dark brown hair? TIA


----------



## ashievic (Nov 18, 2015)

I love the Silver Leopard shadow. You can achieve fun colors if applied over one of the new fat pencil shadows. I find the new fat pencils have better color payoff then the original ones. For a good nude for NW 15, is Victoria. For a dark lip, I love Glastonberry. I am between NW 10 to NW 15. Blue or green eyes depending on if I am wearing my contacts or letting my real color show, blonde hair. Hope this helps.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 18, 2015)

Quote:Originally Posted by *delicatewhimsy* 












I have Mont Blanc in Sheer Glow. CT on the left and Nars on the right 


  Thanks so much for this! I mix Siberia and Mont Blanc in Sheer Glow because MB is too dark while Siberia is light enough but a bit too yellow for me. Looks like Magic Foundation Shade 1 is very similar to Siberia and will probably be too yellow for me. Interested to try it though!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 18, 2015)

My Spring order shipped! I placed 3 separate orders but it looks like it's all coming in one box thankfully. Should be here Saturday.


----------



## delicatewhimsy (Nov 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Thanks so much for this! I mix Siberia and Mont Blanc in Sheer Glow because MB is too dark while Siberia is light enough but a bit too yellow for me. Looks like Magic Foundation Shade 1 is very similar to Siberia and will probably be too yellow for me. Interested to try it though!


  That's exactly my skintone as well, I'm an NW10 in MAC. It's a fairly decent match as it has enough of a neutral peach undertone to keep it fell being too yellow for us pink ladies


----------



## Vineetha (Nov 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My Spring order shipped! I placed 3 separate orders but it looks like it's all coming in one box thankfully. Should be here Saturday.


 Yayy!!  They shipped my order overnight!! Got it today!! Probably bec I got the bar of gold one and it's been on preorder for a while!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> They shipped my order overnight!! Got it today!! Probably bec I got the bar of gold one and it's been on preorder for a while!!


  That's GREAT!! I can't wait to hear what you think of the Gold Bar!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My Spring order shipped! I placed 3 separate orders but it looks like it's all coming in one box thankfully. Should be here Saturday.


  That's awesome.  I've had very positive experiences with Spring---so far I'm very impressed.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 18, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> My Spring order shipped! I placed 3 separate orders but it looks like it's all coming in one box thankfully. Should be here Saturday.


  Same here! My 2 chameleon orders (Indigo, Gold Digger) shipped together. Apparently, Charlotte Tilbury has a warehouse in Valencia, CA (home of Magic Mountain, about 1 hour north of LA), so the package is arriving super quickly.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 19, 2015)

delicatewhimsy said:


> That's exactly my skintone as well, I'm an NW10 in MAC. It's a fairly decent match as it has enough of a neutral peach undertone to keep it fell being too yellow for us pink ladies


  That's good to know! I love the Nars formula but I would really like to find something with a formula that works for my dry acne scarred face and a shade that matches my skin tone.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF] That's awesome.  I've had very positive experiences with Spring---so far I'm very impressed.[/COLOR]


  Yes, I've been impressed by them so far as well. I was wary of ordering from an app at first but it's going well. Most of my CT items have come from them.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 19, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Yayy!!  They shipped my order overnight!! Got it today!! Probably bec I got the bar of gold one and it's been on preorder for a while!!


  Yay!! Can't wait to hear what you think of bad of gold. Did you order anything else?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 19, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Same here! My 2 chameleon orders (Indigo, Gold Digger) shipped together. Apparently, Charlotte Tilbury has a warehouse in Valencia, CA (home of Magic Mountain, about 1 hour north of LA), so the package is arriving super quickly.


  Yay! Haha I love being near a warehouse, always encourages me to order more. CA is on the other side of the country from me but Sephora's warehouse is one state over in MD which always encourages me to order more frequently.


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yay! Haha I love being near a warehouse, always encourages me to order more. CA is on the other side of the country from me but Sephora's warehouse is one state over in MD *which always encourages me to order more frequently.*


  I hear ya! I love that ColourPop and LA Splash (and other smaller liquid lipstick companies) are relatively nearby. I have zero patience when it comes to receiving my packages, even if I have ten others in queue. Sephora finally opened up a warehouse in Utah; thank goodness! When I first moved cross-country, I was bummed not only to be away from my friends and relatives, but also from my favorite beauty company warehouses.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Yes, I've been impressed by them so far as well. I was wary of ordering from an app at first but it's going well. Most of my CT items have come from them.


    You really can't beat their sales---and they have them pretty often.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 24, 2015)

Will the new shadow sticks (gold digger, etc) be available at Nordstrom ever?


----------



## ashievic (Nov 25, 2015)

I am loving the new stick shadow. It doesn't melt as I stand behind a heat lamp serving banquets. I wish all of you a wonderful and safe Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## bunnypoet (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!! I ordered the chubby eye stick in the new Violet shade from the Spring app during their 25% off 3-hour beauty sale yesterday. I hope it makes my brown eyes pop.


----------



## katred (Nov 27, 2015)

ashievic said:


> For the lipsticks, since she loves Holly wood theme, how about "Pretty in Pink"? Or the Brat Pack Pink????


----------



## ashievic (Nov 30, 2015)

I applied Chanel d'ombre Rouge noir and topped with On the Prowl, awesome!!!!!!


----------



## nudibelle (Dec 1, 2015)

I have no idea how to update my sale thread title 
sorry post this here
but I added the multi miracle glow if anyone is interested trying this product


----------



## RockDiva (Dec 26, 2015)

Late to the party by years but I finally invested in my first ever Charlotte Tilbury pieces: Cheek to Cheek in Ecstasy and the Dolce Vita palette. I haven't come across a blush more flattering on my skin than this one, it is PERFECT. (My skintone is Bobbi Brown 4.75 Golden Natural.) For Christmas I paired them with Burberry Kisses in Coral Pink (#65) and followed Charlotte's Dolce Vita tutorial on YT.


----------



## Nuke (Jan 2, 2016)

Wonderful first choices, RockDiva! And those are some great pics you took. Welcome to the CT club!


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 2, 2016)

I'm thisclose to ordering my first palette- I've fallen in love with the upper right color in Uptown Girl.


----------



## RockDiva (Jan 4, 2016)

Nuke said:


> Wonderful first choices, RockDiva! And those are some great pics you took. Welcome to the CT club!



Thank you!


----------



## franlynne (Jan 7, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I'm thisclose to ordering my first palette- I've fallen in love with the upper right color in Uptown Girl.


That was my first from her line. It's lovely!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 14, 2016)

If anyone is curious, I tried her new night cream and although it felt sticky and thick/greasy, I woke up with supple, plump, happy looking skin! It's really great, AND it smells like Guerlain products which is sort of odd but it smells nice haha.  I wish it was cheaper though.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 18, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/01/charlotte-tilbury-between-the-sheets-matte-revolution-lipstick.html

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/01/charlotte-tilbury-kiss-chase-k-i-s-s-i-n-g-lipstick-swatch.html


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 18, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2016/01/charlotte-tilbury-between-the-sheets-matte-revolution-lipstick.html
> 
> http://www.reallyree.com/2016/01/charlotte-tilbury-kiss-chase-k-i-s-s-i-n-g-lipstick-swatch.html



Thank you!! I think I will need Between the Sheets!


----------



## Vineetha (Jan 23, 2016)

The two new LE shades are available on spring app  there is a duo option with both shades for $60 instead of $64 !


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 23, 2016)

Vineetha said:


> The two new LE shades are available on spring app  there is a duo option with both shades for $60 instead of $64 !



Thank you! You're a doll  Now if only Spring had a discount going on, hmph!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 25, 2016)

Does anyone know how long it takes charlotte tilbury items to ship from Spring?


----------



## kittycalico (Jan 28, 2016)

Bar of Gold is available on the USA website.


----------



## NATlar (Jan 28, 2016)

I invested in some Charlotte Tilbury goodies a while ago... I have to say I made the right choice in what I splurged on! 


- Bronze and Glow Sculpt and Highlighter with the brush 


- Lipstick and Lipliner in Bitch Perfect and Pillow Talk


- Blush in First Love... neutral shade


----------



## Ernie (Jan 28, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Does anyone know how long it takes charlotte tilbury items to ship from Spring?


It took 4 days, I live in NYC.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 28, 2016)

Between the sheets


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 29, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Between the sheets
> View attachment 51800



Thank you! Do you have any lipsticks that you can compare the color to? Any lip photos? I ordered this and should be getting it by mid next week!


----------



## peanut (Jan 29, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Between the sheets
> View attachment 51800



Thank you for posting this swatch! Just ordered this.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 29, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Thank you! Do you have any lipsticks that you can compare the color to? Any lip photos? I ordered this and should be getting it by mid next week!


Anything in particular?


peanut said:


> Thank you for posting this swatch! Just ordered this.


You're welcome!


----------



## Sabrunka (Jan 30, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Anything in particular?
> 
> You're welcome!



Sorry I wasnt super clear haha I moreso meant is there any lipsticks which are similar in color?  Like any dupes?


----------



## ashievic (Jan 30, 2016)

When I ordered from Spring I got in within days. Between Sheets I am concerned it will pull more coral on me, which is not a good color for me.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 30, 2016)

I finally got a counter nearby.

I'm not sold; the SAs were quite pushy and rude that anything other than the full face kit (despite me stating repeatedly that I _own_ some of the items already) was an insult to Charlotte's vision.

Um, NO.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 31, 2016)

How does this compare to her Amazing Grace?  They look the same to me. 




Ernie said:


> Between the sheets
> View attachment 51800


----------



## peanut (Jan 31, 2016)

ashievic said:


> Between Sheets I am concerned it will pull more coral on me, which is not a good color for me.



I was thinking the same, but I love corals. Sometimes it looks warm and other times it looks neutral to me. Hoping to have it this week from Spring so I'll report back.


----------



## Ernie (Jan 31, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> How does this compare to her Amazing Grace?  They look the same to me.


I think it is softer and pinker, but I'll check tomorrow, right now my husbands sleeping in the room with the lipsticks!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 31, 2016)

starletta8 said:


> I finally got a counter nearby.
> 
> I'm not sold; the SAs were quite pushy and rude that anything other than the full face kit (despite me stating repeatedly that I _own_ some of the items already) was an insult to Charlotte's vision.
> 
> Um, NO.


That's just not right. At Bergdorfs in nyc, they are so nice and not pushy, one of the few counters like that.


----------



## starletta8 (Jan 31, 2016)

Ernie said:


> That's just not right. At Bergdorfs in nyc, they are so nice and not pushy, one of the few counters like that.



This was their first day being open, so I'm hoping that they chill rather quickly. Otherwise they will alienate a large part of the potential clients.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> How does this compare to her Amazing Grace?  They look the same to me.


Left, Amazing grace
Right, Between the sheets


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Sorry I wasnt super clear haha I moreso meant is there any lipsticks which are similar in color?  Like any dupes?


I'm not sure but possibly the matte Dior lipstick that came out in the fall/winter. Let me check the name.
Radieuse l/s from the Dior state of gold collection.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thank you Ernie....Between the Sheets looks more muted than Amazing Grace.  I think it is a must have for fair Gals.






Ernie said:


> Left, Amazing grace
> Right, Between the sheets
> View attachment 51867


----------



## MACGirl13 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks Ernie...I agree that Between the Sheets is more muted than Amazing Grace.  I think it is a must have for fair Gals.


----------



## katred (Feb 1, 2016)

Ernie said:


> Left, Amazing grace
> Right, Between the sheets
> View attachment 51867



im trying to convince myself I don't need both.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 1, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Thanks Ernie...I agree that Between the Sheets is more muted than Amazing Grace.  I think it is a must have for fair Gals.


You're welcome! 


katred said:


> im trying to convince myself I don't need both.


Can't help you there!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's my photos of between the sheets! I love it!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Feb 6, 2016)

I just received the Between the sheets this morning, came FEDEX and took almost a week to get here.  It is gorgeous and worth the wait.  Did anyone get Kissing Chase?  I have not seen many reviews/swatches of it and wonder if it is a must have.   If anyone has this can you please let me know your thoughts?


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 12, 2016)

Beautylish has an early access signup for the Magic Foundation.

http://www.beautylish.com/shop/charlotte-tilbury-magic-foundation-signup


----------



## Antigone (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi,

Has anyone tried the Light Wonder foundation? How is it?


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 23, 2016)

Antigone said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone tried the Light Wonder foundation? How is it?



I did! It was okay.  The coverage was light, but it felt nice on the skin. I can't say it was my favorite though.  It didn't have any super amazing, redeeming qualities.  I'm excited to try their new magic foundation though! I hear it has more coverage and benefits for the skin.  I have samples coming in from both Beautylish and Charlotte Tilbury so I can't wait!


----------



## Antigone (Feb 23, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> I did! It was okay.  The coverage was light, but it felt nice on the skin. I can't say it was my favorite though.  It didn't have any super amazing, redeeming qualities.



Thanks! Is it like Vitalumiere Aqua?


----------



## ashievic (Feb 24, 2016)

I am doing a lip stick purge. With all of the Boy's, and others, need to sort it all out. Plus all the new TF lip stuff for summer, will wait for Sheets until I figure this mess out. I do love Victoria and Kensington, my fav for neutral lip.


----------



## chelseaoliviaxo (Feb 27, 2016)

A look with The Vintage Vamp palette. LOVE the colors in this! Cheeks are the Love Glow blush and lipstick is Night Crimson! Her makeup is my faaaave.


----------



## katred (Feb 28, 2016)

chelseaoliviaxo said:


> A look with The Vintage Vamp palette. LOVE the colors in this! Cheeks are the Love Glow blush and lipstick is Night Crimson! Her makeup is my faaaave.
> 
> View attachment 52576



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Antigone (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi, for those who have tried the airbrush finish powder - does it really oxidise horribly?


----------



## boschicka (Feb 28, 2016)

chelseaoliviaxo said:


> A look with The Vintage Vamp palette. LOVE the colors in this! Cheeks are the Love Glow blush and lipstick is Night Crimson! Her makeup is my faaaave.
> 
> View attachment 52576



Very pretty. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 2, 2016)

Heres me wearing the new foundation! I was sent samples but none matched... I mixed 2 and 3 for the shade you see on my face. I need 3.5 if I plan to buy it.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 2, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Heres me wearing the new foundation! I was sent samples but none matched... I mixed 2 and 3 for the shade you see on my face. I need 3.5 if I plan to buy it.
> 
> View attachment 52665
> 
> View attachment 52666



Is this the new magic foundation? How did you like it?


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 2, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Is this the new magic foundation? How did you like it?



Yes it is! I really like it actually! I'm not fond of the smell, but otherwise it's great! The colors I tried though REALLY don't match me! I only noticed once I was in my car that my face looked pink while my neck looked yellow, so I defffiiinitely need to get 3.5 after I'm done these samples!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 3, 2016)

I just ordered shade 3.5 and also the mini miracle wand in shade 2 from CT's website.  Beautylish is already sold out of my shade, pff... So I have to wait longer for my items to arrive, BUT, I do get a buttload of samples from CT! I was shocked to see so many added to my cart... The night cream, eye cream, body bronzer lotion, goddess mask, and three more samples of the new foundation lol!


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm glad the foundation finally made it to the States. The coverage is medium... no matter how much you layer it. I'm over the moon about the foundation match (I'm #9) and I like how it binds to the skin, but I still prefer the original. This one I noticed also fades on me after about 4 hours. No comment on that Miracle Wand. I really don't understand why it exists.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2016)

What's the miracle wand?

I ordered the new magic complexion brush. I remember loving it in a video we watched some time ago. I hope it's nice. It already sold out on Nordies but is back in stock.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 3, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I'm glad the foundation finally made it to the States. The coverage is medium... no matter how much you layer it. I'm over the moon about the foundation match (I'm #9) and I like how it binds to the skin, but I still prefer the original. This one I noticed also fades on me after about 4 hours. No comment on that Miracle Wand. I really don't understand why it exists.



Is there a reason why you don't like it? I kinda just bought it on a whim because reviews looked pretty decent!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 3, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What's the miracle wand?
> 
> I ordered the new magic complexion brush. I remember loving it in a video we watched some time ago. I hope it's nice. It already sold out on Nordies but is back in stock.



It's an eye cream on one side an then a brightener/concealer on the other end!


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 3, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Is there a reason why you don't like it? I kinda just bought it on a whim because reviews looked pretty decent!


 
I bought it too because of the reviews! So disappointed. It's sheer and ends up patchy. And if you use the serum first it's even more sheer. The so called 'illumination' is not really effective because the consistency is so wacky. You'd do better with touche eclat. Her Retoucher is AMAZING. I have no idea why she'd come out with the wand because it doesn't perform half as well as the Retoucher.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 3, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> I bought it too because of the reviews! So disappointed. It's sheer and ends up patchy. And if you use the serum first it's even more sheer. The so called 'illumination' is not really effective because the consistency is so wacky. You'd do better with touche eclat. Her Retoucher is AMAZING. I have no idea why she'd come out with the wand because it doesn't perform half as well as the Retoucher.



Thats weird!! I think what I'm going to try is applying that serum at the same time I apply my moisturizer/primer on the rest of my face, then do my entire face with foundation, then apply that illuminator to my undereyes at the end.  So it'll be sitting on top of whatever foundation I got under there. I hope I can make it work, otherwise I'll be crabby lol.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2016)

Ok, thanks so  much for all the info!


----------



## Antigone (Mar 3, 2016)

I think the Light Wonder Glow might be breaking me out. Anyone has the same experience? I have used it only 2x and I have a giant pimple on the side of my face. I'm not acne-prone. Then again, I didn't use foundation until this year started (I did sporadically several years ago, then got bored, moved on to other hobbies, and now found myself sucked into foundation again - blaming all these dewy, glowy releases!) so I don't know if cosmetics break me out.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 3, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> What's the miracle wand?
> 
> I ordered the new magic complexion brush. I remember loving it in a video we watched some time ago. I hope it's nice. It already sold out on Nordies but is back in stock.



I'm thinking about getting that brush too.  Look forward to your thoughts on it!


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 3, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I'm thinking about getting that brush too.  Look forward to your thoughts on it!



Ok my dear. I thought that I would have received a ship notice today, but sadly I did not. I really wanted it after seeing her use it in a video lol.

Hopefully my post will actually post this time


----------



## Ingenue (Mar 4, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Thats weird!! I think what I'm going to try is applying that serum at the same time I apply my moisturizer/primer on the rest of my face, then do my entire face with foundation, then apply that illuminator to my undereyes at the end.  So it'll be sitting on top of whatever foundation I got under there. I hope I can make it work, otherwise I'll be crabby lol.



Let me know how it works out for you! Maybe I just got a bad pen (I got the very first batch). Here's hoping.


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2016)

I have been using the her new foundation for several days now and really like it! So far so good. I was initially wary bc of the mixed reviews. Tried a few samples and then took the plunge. 

I have been using Mac skin primer with it. I really dislike her original foundation and wonderglow, so this was a pleasant surprise.

I also ordered the brush which should be here Tuesday.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 6, 2016)

That's interesting & good to know Haven. I didn't like the old foudation or wonderglow either,


----------



## Haven (Mar 6, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> That's interesting & good to know Haven. I didn't like the old foudation or wonderglow either,



This product really surprised me. I had read iffy reviews on it. I would suggest getting some samples to test it out.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 6, 2016)

Wore Mona Lisa today.  It reminded me why I hadn't in months.  I just do not enjoy her cream shadow unfortunately.


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 8, 2016)

I am SO SORRY for these awful as hell photos lol.  I got my magic foundation in my proper shade, 3.5, and I'm happy with the outcome! It's SLIGHTLY different than my exact match foundation, MUFE 225 in the HD foundation, but it still matches me well.  I also tried the brightening/concealing side of the magic pen and I actually really like it! I don't have much to cover so maybe that's why .


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 9, 2016)

Got my Magic Complexion brush today & I really really LOVE it! The brush is very soft & dense &  lays down the foundation beautifully with nice flawless coverage. I love the shape of it very much because you can use it on the lids etc. with such perfect ease. I used it with my Les Beiges powder foundation.


----------



## Antigone (Mar 9, 2016)

Got my Light Wonder in fair 2. It oxidises on me. I actually think it makes me darker (coz of the oxidisation) and has little coverage so not really liking it. However, I was told I don't look my age the day I wore it so who knows, maybe it works.


----------



## Alysse011 (Mar 10, 2016)

I may be late to the party on this, but the Retoucher concealer is very good! I don't have terrible circles to conceal, but this is so bright, great coverage for me, and lasts.


----------



## Haven (Mar 13, 2016)

My new foundation brush was shedding like crazy. If this continues, then it is going right back!


----------



## boschicka (Mar 13, 2016)

Haven said:


> My new foundation brush was shedding like crazy. If this continues, then it is going right back!



Oh no, so sorry. That stinks! Keep us posted.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 13, 2016)

Haven said:


> My new foundation brush was shedding like crazy. If this continues, then it is going right back!



No the one I got? The magic complexion brush? I hope not.


----------



## Haven (Mar 14, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> No the one I got? The magic complexion brush? I hope not.



Yes that one. I will try it again today. First time I tried it there were white hairs everywhere


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2016)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-instant-palette/


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 14, 2016)

View attachment 52869


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 14, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 52869




I neeeeed this!!!! I love the texture/formula of her blushes and face powder-- so I'm hoping that translates to this palette. This looks wonderful for my fair skin!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 14, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-instant-palette/



Thanks for the info!  I'm definitely interested in this.  I do wonder if the swish and pop cheek colors are the same as an existing blush, though.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 14, 2016)

Haven said:


> Yes that one. I will try it again today. First time I tried it there were white hairs everywhere


 
GASP! Noooo. Mine did not do that at all. I didn't even lose one hair. So sorry.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2016)

View attachment 52876


View attachment 52877


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2016)

View attachment 52881


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 15, 2016)

Ugh, of course I want the Kim K one... I don't like her, but that color is rad.


----------



## laurennnxox (Mar 15, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> Ugh, of course I want the Kim K one... I don't like her, but that color is rad.



Lol, we are definitely in the same boat.


----------



## MACGirl13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Mine shed like crazy too. I am returning it. It leave lots of white hairs all over the face. I spend more time picking them off then the time it takes for foundation application. 




Haven said:


> My new foundation brush was shedding like crazy. If this continues, then it is going right back!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2016)

View attachment 52901


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2016)

View attachment 52902


----------



## Haven (Mar 15, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Lol, we are definitely in the same boat.



I am also in that boat. Why her LOL


----------



## Haven (Mar 15, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> Mine shed like crazy too. I am returning it. It leave lots of white hairs all over the face. I spend more time picking them off then the time it takes for foundation application.



I still haven't used it again. I have been in a rush lately and not wanting to deal with brush issues. It is probably going back.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 15, 2016)

From Alessandra Steinherr's snapchat


----------



## Haven (Mar 15, 2016)

So when are the new lippies and palette showing up in the US? (Sorry ahead of time if this has already been answered.)


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 16, 2016)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-hot-lips-women-for-women/


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 16, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-hot-lips-women-for-women/



That's legit awesome!  Thanks for posting.  I wonder if it will be on the same UK-US delay where we are 3-6 months behind?


----------



## Vineetha (Mar 16, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 52903
> 
> 
> View attachment 52904
> ...



Oh i like!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Mar 16, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://britishbeautyblogger.com/makeup/charlotte-tilbury-hot-lips-women-for-women/



Wow...


----------



## MACGirl13 (Mar 17, 2016)

For the price and being CT, I expect better quality. I would rather pay a few more dollars and get another Tom Ford brush. Let me know if you or anyone else experienced the shedding with with brush.




Haven said:


> I still haven't used it again. I have been in a rush lately and not wanting to deal with brush issues. It is probably going back.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 17, 2016)

MACGirl13 said:


> For the price and being CT, I expect better quality. I would rather pay a few more dollars and get another Tom Ford brush. Let me know if you or anyone else experienced the shedding with with brush.



I thought Sabrina on the beauty look book mentioned hers did.  I could be mis-remembering that though.  It's in the post about the new foundation if I'm right.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 18, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/03/charlotte-tilbury-instant-look-palette-review-swatches.html


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 18, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://www.reallyree.com/2016/03/charlotte-tilbury-instant-look-palette-review-swatches.html



Thank you!  Looks basic, but if the quality is good I could see it being a go-to, especially for travel.  I will probably bite.  Especially if makes it to Spring during a sale...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 18, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you!  Looks basic, but if the quality is good I could see it being a go-to, especially for travel.  I will probably bite.  Especially if makes it to Spring during a sale...



I'm not usually into full face palettes like this one, usually there is a color or two I don't like or won't work for my skin tone but this one looks really nice. I'll probably get it as well. Fingers crossed Spring has a sale when/if this goes up there. I feel like it has been a while since they've had one.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Mar 18, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I'm not usually into full face palettes like this one, usually there is a color or two I don't like or won't work for my skin tone but this one looks really nice. I'll probably get it as well. Fingers crossed Spring has a sale when/if this goes up there. I feel like it has been a while since they've had one.



Depending on when this launches in the UK, we could be getting it for the Spring holiday sales....lol! (Hopefully, much sooner than that.)


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 18, 2016)

I really like the palette.


----------



## Haven (Mar 19, 2016)

Wondering how big this palette is and how much product there is in it


----------



## MACGirl13 (Mar 19, 2016)

Ms Allie, I believe you are correct.  I boxed that brush up and sent it back. For that price, I was quite surprised about the quality.  


I am looking forward to seeing swatches of the new lipsticks. Like everyone else has already mentioned, I am NOT a fan of Kim K or any of the family for that matter, but would be interested in that shade. 




GreenEyedAllie said:


> I thought Sabrina on the beauty look book mentioned hers did.  I could be mis-remembering that though.  It's in the post about the new foundation if I'm right.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 22, 2016)

View attachment 53024


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Mar 23, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/03/charlotte-tilbury-kim-k-w-lipstick.html


----------



## peanut (Apr 11, 2016)

Even though this is an ad, I really enjoyed it! i think I'm going to get a ton of use out of this palette! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkUSlvgvh6I

Several other products are launching as well:

Instant Palette – 18 April
Legendary Lashes - 6 May
Legendary Brows – June
Hot Lips – 24 June

I want them all!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2016)

Face palette

https://www.instagram.com/p/BEbijuKyqkP/


----------



## peanut (Apr 20, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Face palette
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BEbijuKyqkP/



I got this yesterday and tried it for the first time today. This is  definitely my kind of palette! And it's great for travel. Love the  colors, especially the pop blush color and the darkest e/s!! The eye shades  are perfect for a natural look (at my age, I do prefer my mattes and  satins).  I combined mine with Amazing Grace l/s and a brown e/l. I do  have to work on my contouring/highlighting skills though. lol!

I  can see how it would work well on lighter skin tones, but there's an  interesting tutorial on the CT site with the model used for the Amal  Clooney bridal look, and she looks great. I hope CT continues making  these face palettes using different tones/shades. Goss says to count on a  darker palette soon. Yay!!!

Will you be getting this? Anyone else order?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2016)

peanut said:


> I got this yesterday and tried it for the first time today. This is  definitely my kind of palette! And it's great for travel. Love the  colors, especially the pop blush color and the darkest e/s!! The eye shades  are perfect for a natural look (at my age, I do prefer my mattes and  satins).  I combined mine with Amazing Grace l/s and a brown e/l. I do  have to work on my contouring/highlighting skills though. lol!
> 
> I  can see how it would work well on lighter skin tones, but there's an  interesting tutorial on the CT site with the model used for the Amal  Clooney bridal look, and she looks great. I hope CT continues making  these face palettes using different tones/shades. Goss says to count on a  darker palette soon. Yay!!!
> 
> Will you be getting this? Anyone else order?



I'm glad you're enjoying it!

I have no plans to purchase it. Perhaps if I had come across it a couple of years back... I'm struggling to use what I have right now lol


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 20, 2016)

peanut said:


> I got this yesterday and tried it for the first time today. This is  definitely my kind of palette! And it's great for travel. Love the  colors, especially the pop blush color and the darkest e/s!! The eye shades  are perfect for a natural look (at my age, I do prefer my mattes and  satins).  I combined mine with Amazing Grace l/s and a brown e/l. I do  have to work on my contouring/highlighting skills though. lol!
> 
> I  can see how it would work well on lighter skin tones, but there's an  interesting tutorial on the CT site with the model used for the Amal  Clooney bridal look, and she looks great. I hope CT continues making  these face palettes using different tones/shades. Goss says to count on a  darker palette soon. Yay!!!
> 
> Will you be getting this? Anyone else order?



Where did you order this from? I think Beautylish gets it sometime this month, but I'm hoping to snag it from Nordstrom.


----------



## peanut (Apr 20, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> Where did you order this from? I think Beautylish gets it sometime this month, but I'm hoping to snag it from Nordstrom.



I got it on the Charlotte Tilbury website. The shipping is fast and they always throw in nice samples, but I do miss getting Nordstrom points! I did get a sample of the CT mascara with my order but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## Haven (Apr 21, 2016)

I like the look of the compact and the looks that CT created in the promo video. Now if only I could get CT to apply it for me...  That woman has serious skills


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2016)

Haha, yes! So does that mean you're getting it? It does look really pretty.


----------



## Haven (Apr 21, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Haha, yes! So does that mean you're getting it? It does look really pretty.



I am very tempted! I am trying to be good for a little while after the Sephora sale, but that compact is calling to me. I do have several trips coming up where it would come in handy (see the rationalization has already started LOL).


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2016)

But true. I want to see more of the darker eyeshadow. Watch me cave.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 21, 2016)

If Spring does a sale, I'm caving.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 21, 2016)

I couldn't resist, I bought the palette and it will be here on Saturday.


----------



## peanut (Apr 21, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> I couldn't resist, I bought the palette and it will be here on Saturday.



Hope you love it! Can't wait to hear what you think.

By the way, does anyone know whether this is LE?


----------



## NATlar (Apr 22, 2016)

My palette arrived yesterday and it's absolutely gorgeous!! 




I know they've said the bronzer and highlighter is the same as their filmstar palette which I have as well but when I swatched both together the bronzer in the all in one palette I've just posted doesn't seem as shimmery and it's a little cooler compared to the other one well on me it showed that haha!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 22, 2016)

NATlar said:


> My palette arrived yesterday and it's absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 53693
> 
> ...



Thank you for the swatches!!  They look beautiful on you!  I think I may need this.


----------



## NATlar (Apr 22, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thank you for the swatches!!  They look beautiful on you!  I think I may need this.



Thank you, I'm wearing both blushes today and they're so pretty and have a lovely glow <3 when I go away I always take shades like this with me but separate ones now I don't have to with it being all in one palette now haha price tag is a little too much but the products in the palette are such good quality and worth it!


----------



## peanut (Apr 23, 2016)

NATlar said:


> My palette arrived yesterday and it's absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 53693
> 
> ...



Fantastic swatches!! I'm so in love with this palette!


----------



## Haven (Apr 24, 2016)

Still resisting but I am slowly caving....


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2016)

HA! I just caved LOLOL!!!! I was in a hurry to get out of town so I thought I would wait to order it when I got back & sure enough its now Sold Out on the CT site UGH!!! But, Nordies has it so I got it.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2016)

NATlar said:


> My palette arrived yesterday and it's absolutely gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 53693
> 
> ...



Honey! It's so beautiful on you! I can't wait to get mine. Thanks so much!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 25, 2016)

Haven said:


> Still resisting but I am slowly caving....





elegant-one said:


> HA! I just caved LOLOL!!!! I was in a hurry to get out of town so I thought I would wait to order it when I got back & sure enough its now Sold Out on the CT site UGH!!! But, Nordies has it so I got it.



Just bought off Beautylish....


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Just bought off Beautylish....





Haven will cave if she didn't already. LOL!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 25, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Haven will cave if she didn't already. LOL!



I was only holding out for a Spring sale.  Once it disappeared off there, no reason to wait.

I'm guessing she beat me to it!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 26, 2016)

I've been wearing the palette for the last few days and am really enjoying it. Considering the quality of the products and what you get (3 shadows, bronzer, 2 blushes, and highlighter), $75 seems pretty reasonable. Especially to a Chanel quad with is about $60.  It's great for a natural look. I've been wearing it w/Pillow Talk liner and Bitch Perfect lipstick. The lipstick is a new fave. Why didn't I discover this sooner?

The bronzer in the palette is supposed to be the same as the Filmstar Bronze and Glow but I've heard it may be a little different - a little more neutral and maybe a shade lighter. I've heard so much about Filmstar, I wonder if I still need it?

I've bought way too much CT in the last few weeks - the palette, Ectasy & First Love blushes, BP and Penelope Pink lipsticks. I am done w/the makeup shopping for a while.


----------



## Haven (Apr 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Haven will cave if she didn't already. LOL!



I am not admitting to anything 

LOL!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2016)

Haven said:


> I am not admitting to anything
> 
> LOL!




Ahahahahaha!!! 

I can't believe it was sold out on CT already.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I've been wearing the palette for the last few days and am really enjoying it. Considering the quality of the products and what you get (3 shadows, bronzer, 2 blushes, and highlighter), $75 seems pretty reasonable. Especially to a Chanel quad with is about $60.  It's great for a natural look. I've been wearing it w/Pillow Talk liner and Bitch Perfect lipstick. The lipstick is a new fave. Why didn't I discover this sooner?
> 
> The bronzer in the palette is supposed to be the same as the Filmstar Bronze and Glow but I've heard it may be a little different - a little more neutral and maybe a shade lighter. I've heard so much about Filmstar, I wonder if I still need it?
> 
> I've bought way too much CT in the last few weeks - the palette, Ectasy & First Love blushes, BP and Penelope Pink lipsticks. I am done w/the makeup shopping for a while.



Thanks for the great info!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I was only holding out for a Spring sale.  Once it disappeared off there, no reason to wait.
> 
> I'm guessing she beat me to it!



 That reasoning worked for me too


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 26, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> That reasoning worked for me too



Great minds...

When do you think she's gonna stop being coy and fess up??  Before or after she posts her amazing look using the palette?


----------



## laurennnxox (Apr 26, 2016)

I ordered mine off nordies last night! Along with one of the new hourglass primers.  I can't wait for this palette!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Great minds...
> 
> When do you think she's gonna stop being coy and fess up??  Before or after she posts her amazing look using the palette?


 
YEP! LOL!!! I would love to see what she does with the palette.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2016)

laurennnxox said:


> I ordered mine off nordies last night! Along with one of the new hourglass primers.  I can't wait for this palette!



 I've been curious about those primers. Did anybody talk about them in the Sephora thread?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2016)

I got my CT palette today & I REALLY love it! Everything is so pretty on. Happy I bought it.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got my CT palette today & I REALLY love it! Everything is so pretty on. Happy I bought it.



Yayyy!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yayyy!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 28, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got my CT palette today & I REALLY love it! Everything is so pretty on. Happy I bought it.



Glad to hear it!  I can't wait for mine to come tomorrow!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I got my CT palette today & I REALLY love it! Everything is so pretty on. Happy I bought it.



So glad you love it. The colors work so well together and are so blendable, it really does give you an instant look! I am very impressed with the quality of the palette.


----------



## Haven (Apr 29, 2016)

I received a sample of her new legendary lashes mascara. I plan to try it out today. Really interested to see what results I get.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> So glad you love it. The colors work so well together and are so blendable, it really does give you an instant look! I am very impressed with the quality of the palette.



Yes! I agree completely!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Glad to hear it!  I can't wait for mine to come tomorrow!



I think you'll really like it!  I love the brown eyeshadow for a no makeup makeup look. LOVE the blushes. The quality is very nice.



Haven said:


> I received a sample of her new legendary lashes mascara. I plan to try it out today. Really interested to see what results I get.



Ooh, well let us know what you think of it.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 29, 2016)

Haven said:


> I received a sample of her new legendary lashes mascara. I plan to try it out today. Really interested to see what results I get.



I'm curious to see what you think about this. I received a sample as well and tried it once. My experience is that there was a lot of smudging under my eyes. Really nothing special about it IMO.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

I just ordered 2 more. Nordies was able to locate them for me. I wanted a backup & one for my DIL for Mother's Day 
It's limited edition I guess. I had her throw in  some samples including 2 of that mascara. 

I have never ever LOVED a palette as much as this one!!!!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered 2 more. Nordies was able to locate them for me. I wanted a backup & one for my DIL for Mother's Day
> It's limited edition I guess. I had her throw in a some samples including 2 of that mascara.
> 
> I have never ever LOVED a palette as much as this one!!!!



Now you're just teasing!

(Mine should be waiting on my doorstep!)


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

I LOVE that #1 Eye Brightener SO much I want it in a freakin huge compact all by itself. It works amazingly well. I used it at the outer/inner corners, cupid bow, outer "C" of the eyes. It really brightens - anti tired - anti aging!!!

 I'll cry if you don't like it


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I LOVE that #1 Eye Brightener SO much I want it in a freakin huge compact all by itself. It works amazingly well. I used it at the outer/inner corners, cupid bow, outer "C" of the eyes. It really brightens - anti tired - anti aging!!!
> 
> I'll cry if you don't like it



Lol!

...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I LOVE that #1 Eye Brightener SO much I want it in a freakin huge compact all by itself. It works amazingly well. I used it at the outer/inner corners, cupid bow, outer "C" of the eyes. It really brightens - anti tired - anti aging!!!
> 
> I'll cry if you don't like it



It's here!!  And it looks beautiful!  I can't wait to play with it.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered 2 more. Nordies was able to locate them for me. I wanted a backup & one for my DIL for Mother's Day
> It's limited edition I guess. I had her throw in  some samples including 2 of that mascara.
> 
> I have never ever LOVED a palette as much as this one!!!!



that is quite an endorsement. I didn't think to try the #1 eyeshadow color on the outside of the eye to brighten that up.

Have you tried any other CT products? You would LOVE her Bitch Perfect lipstick.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> that is quite an endorsement. I didn't think to try the #1 eyeshadow color on the outside of the eye to brighten that up.
> 
> Have you tried any other CT products? You would LOVE her Bitch Perfect lipstick.



Yes, I have that, Lost Cherry, Amazing Grace, & Bronzed Garnet, Golden Quartz, Champagne Diamonds eye pencils which I really really like. the Parkinson Color of Youth blush, Love Glow cheek, The Huntress, Mona Lisa, Moon Beach & Formentera Beach sticks, Dolce Vita & Sophisticate palettes, & the Airbrush Flawless Finish Powder. That's it so far. The new palette is my favorite


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I have that, Lost Cherry, Amazing Grace,& Bronzed Garnet, Golden Quartz, Champagne Diamonds eye pencils which I really really like. the Parkinson Color of Youth blush, Love Glow cheek, The Huntress, Mona Lisa, Moon Beach & Formentera Beach sticks, Dolce Vita & Sophisticate palettes, & the Airbrush Flawless Finish Powder. *That's it so far.* The palette is my favorite


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


>



 I might need Amber Haze eye pencil LOL!!! Did you try your palette?

I forgot, I also have Barbarella Brown, Audrey, & Sophia eye pencils.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 29, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I might need Amber Haze eye pencil LOL!!! Did you try your palette?
> 
> *I forgot, I also have Barbarella Brown, Audrey, & Sophia eye pencils.*



That sounds more like it.  Lol. 

So, I was gonna say, 'EO, how could I try it out when I just got it this afternoon and had a full face on?'

But you know me too well.  I totally removed everything then dug in like a kid with a new toy.  Pictured with Pillow Talk and Bitch Perfect.




And the answer is I'm not sure yet.  I like the shadows, but they muddy together in a way I don't like.  I do enjoy the bronzer and highlight.  The blush, I'm kinda meh on, but it is pretty.  I like that I could take just this and a few other things when traveling instead of my whole pack.  I'm not sure it's worth the $$.  Wish Spring had had a sale.


----------



## Haven (Apr 30, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I'm curious to see what you think about this. I received a sample as well and tried it once. My experience is that there was a lot of smudging under my eyes. Really nothing special about it IMO.



I didn't have any smudging, but I did not get the dramatic results seen in her video either. It was nice but nothing special. I am going to try it again before I make my final judgement. Need to make sure there wasn't "operator error."

What did impress me yesterday was her new foundation. I had a ridiculously long day yesterday, and my foundation stayed put & looked great all day. I have a love hate relationship with her new foundation brush. It stopped shedding, so I kept it. I dislike using it, but it works really well with her foundation. 

Need more coffee


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That sounds more like it.  Lol.
> 
> So, I was gonna say, 'EO, how could I try it out when I just got it this afternoon and had a full face on?'
> 
> ...



lol!
Ahh, but your skin looks amazing & fresh in the pic! You look very pretty in this.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 30, 2016)

Haven said:


> I didn't have any smudging, but I did not get the dramatic results seen in her video either. It was nice but nothing special. I am going to try it again before I make my final judgement. Need to make sure there wasn't "operator error."
> 
> What did impress me yesterday was her new foundation. I had a ridiculously long day yesterday, and my foundation stayed put & looked great all day. I have a love hate relationship with her new foundation brush. It stopped shedding, so I kept it. I dislike using it, but it works really well with her foundation.
> 
> Need more coffee



Did you get your palette yet?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 30, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> That sounds more like it.  Lol.
> 
> So, I was gonna say, 'EO, how could I try it out when I just got it this afternoon and had a full face on?'
> 
> ...



Aw. I like the inner eye colour.


----------



## Haven (May 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Did you get your palette yet?



I do have this palette, but I have been neglecting it. I have been obsessing over my new by terry face palette and using that.

I tried the new mascara again and liked the results more this time. It reminds me of too faced better than sex mascara.


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2016)

Haven said:


> I do have this palette, but I have been neglecting it. I have been obsessing over my new by terry face palette and using that.
> 
> I tried the new mascara again and liked the results more this time. It reminds me of too faced better than sex mascara.



Do we need to know about the by terry palette too


----------



## Haven (May 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Do we need to know about the by terry palette too



Look if you dare.... LOL 

Warning: clicking on this link may cause money to fly out of your bank account. 

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/04/by-terry-sun-designer-palettes.html?m=1


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2016)

Haven said:


> Look if you dare.... LOL
> 
> Warning: clicking on this link may cause money to fly out of your bank account.
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/04/by-terry-sun-designer-palettes.html?m=1




 Imma gonna click it LOL!


----------



## elegant-one (May 1, 2016)

Haven said:


> Look if you dare.... LOL
> 
> Warning: clicking on this link may cause money to fly out of your bank account.
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/04/by-terry-sun-designer-palettes.html?m=1



ACK! They are Both lovely! Did you get both? I need it.


----------



## boschicka (May 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> ACK! They are Both lovely! Did you get both? I need it.



SpaceNK has the palettes and they have $20 off $100 right now.........ends at midnight tonight.  Go, go, go!


----------



## Haven (May 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> ACK! They are Both lovely! Did you get both? I need it.



I have both. I prefer the lighter one, but both are amazing! 

I am happy that I got both!


----------



## stormborn (May 1, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered 2 more. Nordies was able to locate them for me. I wanted a backup & *one for my DIL for Mother's Day*
> It's limited edition I guess. I had her throw in  some samples including 2 of that mascara.
> 
> I have never ever LOVED a palette as much as this one!!!!



Best MIL!!!

I saw a promo for the new mascara today. I feel like I need to try it  I'm still pretending I didn't see the palette as well as the By Terry palette. *whistles casually*


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

stormborn said:


> Best MIL!!!
> 
> I saw a promo for the new mascara today. I feel like I need to try it  I'm still pretending I didn't see the palette as well as the By Terry palette. *whistles casually*



  

Oh my, the By Terry look amazing. 

I am so in love with the CT palette!!! I just bought number 4! 3 for for me LOL! Every shade works/looks so perfect on my skin. I love the bronzer shade. It's the perfect tone on me.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> SpaceNK has the palettes and they have $20 off $100 right now.........ends at midnight tonight.  Go, go, go!



Ahhhh, I went to bed & missed this! Shoot!!! Thanks hun. Maybe it's still working?


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

Haven said:


> Look if you dare.... LOL
> 
> Warning: clicking on this link may cause money to fly out of your bank account.
> 
> http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/04/by-terry-sun-designer-palettes.html?m=1



I just ordered #2 the lighter one


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ahhhh, I went to bed & missed this! Shoot!!! Thanks hun. Maybe it's still working?



Beauty.com has them as well and they are offering $15 off $75 with code BEAUTY15


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my, the By Terry look amazing.
> 
> I am so in love with the CT palette!!! I just bought number 4! 3 for for me LOL! Every shade works/looks so perfect on my skin. I love the bronzer shade. It's the perfect tone on me.



Haha!
Did your DiL like it?


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Beauty.com has them as well and they are offering $15 off $75 with code BEAUTY15



yep, that's where I got mine & it just shipped!


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Haha!
> Did your DiL like it?



I didn't get those 2 in yet. They shipped from a Nordies store. I hope they come today because I want to send a big package to her for Mother's Day  I hope she loves it.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't get those 2 in yet. They shipped from a Nordies store. I hope they come today because I want to send a big package to her for Mother's Day  I hope she loves it.



Aww, her first Mother's day!


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

I was thinking about buying her Golden Goddess quad off of Nordies, whyyyyyyy lol
Surprised to see Fallen Angel still there.
The new Chanel quad is up for pre-order too

Eta of course the sample I wanted most is gone after 20 mins lol


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> lol!
> Ahh, but your skin looks amazing & fresh in the pic! You look very pretty in this.



Awww, thank you!!!  I think I've ultimately decided to keep it and that I like it.  It is super easy to create a soft, pretty look without a million products.  Case in point:  We were running late to a birthday party my LO was invited to, and I just grabbed this to do my face.  It took no time and looked really nice.  I'm still not a huge fan of the eye shadows together, though I will say I agree with you about the brightening shade.  I also LOVE this bronzer.



awickedshape said:


> Aw. I like the inner eye colour.



Thanks!  It's actually the highlight shade, which I really like.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awww, thank you!!!  I think I've ultimately decided to keep it and that I like it.  It is super easy to create a soft, pretty look without a million products.  Case in point:  We were running late to a birthday party my LO was invited to, and I just grabbed this to do my face.  It took no time and looked really nice.  I'm still not a huge fan of the eye shadows together, though I will say I agree with you about the brightening shade.  I also LOVE this bronzer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It's actually the highlight shade, which I really like.



Ah! 
Well I do love her Filmstar highlight. I have a BU! Why, when it's not even close to finished after using at least once a week!?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Ah!
> Well I do love her Filmstar highlight. I have a BU! Why, when it's not even close to finished after using at least once a week!?



I know the feeling!  I try not to BU anymore, but there's a couple things I have despite being no where near to hitting pan.  It is a sickness.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Aww, her first Mother's day!



I know  so cute! 



awickedshape said:


> I was thinking about buying her Golden Goddess quad off of Nordies, whyyyyyyy lol
> Surprised to see Fallen Angel still there.
> The new Chanel quad is up for pre-order too
> 
> ...



I hate when that happens! I saw the new Chanel. I need to see swatches of the blush duos.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Awww, thank you!!!  I think I've ultimately decided to keep it and that I like it.  It is super easy to create a soft, pretty look without a million products.  Case in point:  We were running late to a birthday party my LO was invited to, and I just grabbed this to do my face.  It took no time and looked really nice.  I'm still not a huge fan of the eye shadows together, though I will say I agree with you about the brightening shade.  I also LOVE this bronzer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  It's actually the highlight shade, which I really like.



Yes, it's so perfect for that. It may be one of the best no bronzer bronzers for me. Actually, I am not fond of es #2, but I love everything else. I already have a dent in the eye brightener #1 LOL!!!

I used it all today (in a hurry) over the new AmorePacific cushion foundation which I LOVE! Its so fast & easy, its good for the skin, high SPF, and, I can use it under my eyes & it covers almost as good as concealer. It just give an entire fresh flawless face.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I know the feeling!  I try not to BU anymore, but there's a couple things I have despite being no where near to hitting pan.  It is a sickness.



It *is* lol
FOMO is real. At least it's just two or three things but dang


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I know  so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> I hate when that happens! I saw the new Chanel. I need to see swatches of the blush duos.



Yes! Ugh.

I only saw the link Karen's set of swatches in the thread.


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Yes! Ugh.
> 
> I only saw the link Karen's set of swatches in the thread.



Oh, that's right I did see those. That's when I wanted everything lol.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh, that's right I did see those. That's when I wanted everything lol.



Lol

....


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

Yes!, the CT palettes came a bit ago. OMGosh, they put my DIL's in a beautiful CT box & loaded it with samples. I didn't know that Nordies had CT gift boxes?  I just made her mother's day card & wrapped everything.  Plus, it's their 10th anniversary too, so I got them artistic Kate Spade coffee mugs & we had already given them a huge 100 year old antique crock with the number (10) on it - to put like a small tree or large plant in. It's so cool. And then...the baby clothes & KS shoes


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yes!, the CT palettes came a bit ago. OMGosh, they put my DIL's in a beautiful CT box & loaded it with samples. I didn't know that Nordies had CT gift boxes?  I just made her mother's day card & wrapped everything.  Plus, it's their 10th anniversary too, so I got them artistic Kate Spade coffee mugs & we had already given them a huge 100 year old antique crock with the number (10) on it - to put like a small tree or large plant in. It's so cool. And then...the baby clothes & KS shoes



You have to be the sweetest MIL ever!


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> I was thinking about buying her Golden Goddess quad off of Nordies, whyyyyyyy lol
> Surprised to see Fallen Angel still there.
> The *new Chanel quad is up for pre-order too*
> 
> Eta of course the sample I wanted most is gone after 20 mins lol



To pre-order or not to pre-order, that is the question.  I want that stupid D&G bronzer too which is also pre-order.  Hmmm?


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> To pre-order or not to pre-order, that is the question.  I want that stupid D&G bronzer too which is also pre-order.  Hmmm?



Lol
I hope you can decide!
Two skips for me


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> I hope you can decide!
> Two skips for me




I don't know if I'll grab the quad, but the brown and green nail polishes caught my eye.  And I actually think the D&G packaging is ugly......in weird way....that makes me want it.  I don't understand it, but I'm not going to fight it. 

Since this is the CT thread, here's a CT question: does anyone know if the shadow stick in Gold Digger will be available anywhere other than her website?  Is it limited?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I don't know if I'll grab the quad, but the brown and green nail polishes caught my eye.  And I actually think the D&G packaging is ugly......in weird way....that makes me want it.  I don't understand it, but I'm not going to fight it.
> 
> Since this is the CT thread, here's a CT question: does anyone know if the shadow stick in Gold Digger will be available anywhere other than her website?  Is it limited?



I do not know the answers to your questions, but I have GD if you want swatches/opinions.  I like it a lot with a couple caveats.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I don't know if I'll grab the quad, but the brown and green nail polishes caught my eye.  And I actually think the D&G packaging is ugly......in weird way....that makes me want it.  I don't understand it, but I'm not going to fight it.
> 
> Since this is the CT thread, here's a CT question: does anyone know if the shadow stick in Gold Digger will be available anywhere other than her website?  Is it limited?



Lol
Eyecatching, at any rate

...


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> You have to be the sweetest MIL ever!



 You're so sweet Allie!


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> To pre-order or not to pre-order, that is the question.  I want that stupid D&G bronzer too which is also pre-order.  Hmmm?



SO much new makeup has come out I want that D&G bronzer too.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I do not know the answers to your questions, but I have GD if you want swatches/opinions.  I like it a lot with a couple caveats.



Yes, thank you!  I would love swatches and opinions, caveats and all.


----------



## boschicka (May 2, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> SO much new makeup has come out I want that D&G bronzer too.



I know, I can't keep up!  I don't always love pre-ordering b/c sometimes the temporary charges stay on the account forever after the real charges drop in.  And heaven forbid the items become available for purchase elsewhere before my pre-order ships!  Oh the humanity!


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> I know, I can't keep up!  I don't always love pre-ordering b/c sometimes the temporary charges stay on the account forever after the real charges drop in.  And heaven forbid the items become available for purchase elsewhere before my pre-order ships!  Oh the humanity!



 Geesh, I've never noticed that about the charges! Yes, lol....always looking elsewhere while its on pre-order  My last CT palette was on BO at Nordies & wasn't supposed to ship until the 11th, but it shipped yesterday. Most times they are fast on pre-orders & BO.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yes, thank you!  I would love swatches and opinions, caveats and all.



Will do!  The weather turned dark and ugly, so I will try tomorrow.


----------



## MaryJane (May 3, 2016)

I have some CT goodies on the way.....Dolce Vita e/s, First Love blush, and 3 matte lipsticks (Bond Girl, Very Victoria, and Sexy Sienna).  Can't decide whether I need the Film Star Bronze and Glow - it's gotten excellent reviews but I can't tell if it's the same bronzer/highlighter as in the 'Instant Look palette.


----------



## elegant-one (May 3, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I have some CT goodies on the way.....Dolce Vita e/s, First Love blush, and 3 matte lipsticks (Bond Girl, Very Victoria, and Sexy Sienna).  Can't decide whether I need the Film Star Bronze and Glow - it's gotten excellent reviews but I can't tell if it's the same bronzer/highlighter as in the 'Instant Look palette.



 Those all sound lovely! I hope you like everything. DV palette is nice.


----------



## MaryJane (May 3, 2016)

After this last haul, I am on a no buy until the fall. I have so much makeup, I've lost track of what I have.


----------



## elegant-one (May 4, 2016)

I got the By Terry palette #2 palette & it's beautiful! I Love it. It is that glowy skin look for sure.


----------



## MaryJane (May 5, 2016)

I wish I didn't love this brand so much as it's become an expensive obsession. I'm wearing two colors from the Dolce Vita quad and I love it. Very appropriate for work and not nearly as shimmery/frosty as I expected.  I love how her shadows seem to have just the right amount of pigmentation. I have some shadows from UD and MUFE where I have to blend forever b/c they are too pigmented (yes, I do think shadows can have too much pigmentation).

Next dilemma, order Filmstar Bronze & Glow or order some things from the Chanel summer collection?


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I wish I didn't love this brand so much as it's become an expensive obsession. I'm wearing two colors from the Dolce Vita quad and I love it. Very appropriate for work and not nearly as shimmery/frosty as I expected.  I love how her shadows seem to have just the right amount of pigmentation. I have some shadows from UD and MUFE where I have to blend forever b/c they are too pigmented (yes, I do think shadows can have too much pigmentation).
> 
> Next dilemma, order Filmstar Bronze & Glow or order some things from the Chanel summer collection?



Dolce Vita is great!
I like the highlight from Filmstar (I have a BU) but it's perm and Chanel Summer is LE... what do you like most?


----------



## awickedshape (May 5, 2016)

http://www.thebeautylookbook.com/2016/05/charlotte-tilbury-instant-look-palette.html


----------



## Ernie (May 8, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Oh my, the By Terry look amazing.
> 
> I am so in love with the CT palette!!! I just bought number 4! 3 for for me LOL! Every shade works/looks so perfect on my skin. I love the bronzer shade. It's the perfect tone on me.


I love it too, But I only bought one! 


elegant-one said:


> I just ordered #2 the lighter one


i was thinking about it, did you get it yet? 



elegant-one said:


> I didn't get those 2 in yet. They shipped from a Nordies store. I hope they come today because I want to send a big package to her for Mother's Day  I hope she loves it.


you are such a good mil!


----------



## elegant-one (May 8, 2016)

Ernie said:


> I love it too, But I only bought one!
> 
> i was thinking about it, did you get it yet?
> 
> ...



 thanks dear!

Yes I got the lighter #2 By Terry Palette. I like it. It's much more "glowy" than the CT palette. I have been wearing the CT palette every day. The eye brightener is a must for us more mature ladies


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

Sorry it took me forever!

Arm swatch with TF Spice/Naked Bronze on top and TF Midnight Sea on bottom for reference.




Light matters for this one.  It definitely has green going on, but it generally looks goldish green.

View attachment 54286


I suck at taking lid pictures, so you get a crappy full-face shot instead, lol.

ETA: The swatches don't do it justice.  It is one of my current favorite all over lid colors, and I have green eyes.


----------



## boschicka (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Sorry it took me forever!
> 
> Arm swatch with TF Spice/Naked Bronze on top and TF Midnight Sea on bottom for reference.
> 
> ...



You're adorable! Thank you soooo much!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

boschicka said:


> You're adorable! Thank you soooo much!



Haha!  You're welcome.  The swatches were outside in evening light.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Sorry it took me forever!
> 
> Arm swatch with TF Spice/Naked Bronze on top and TF Midnight Sea on bottom for reference.
> 
> ...



That's a lovely photo


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 19, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> That's a lovely photo



Thanks, AWS! 

You'd be proud.  I got the Wild Horses palette from MAC because of the phenomenal blue!  The other shades were great, too.


----------



## awickedshape (May 19, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Thanks, AWS!
> 
> You'd be proud.  I got the Wild Horses palette from MAC because of the phenomenal blue!  The other shades were great, too.



The shades looked so nice together.
I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Sabrunka (May 20, 2016)

So, I got the legendary lashes mascara and it is good, but not AMAZING.  I had to apply four coats to bare lashes last night to get the desired effect.  This morning I used a primer first and then two layers of the mascara and that made it look like the night before, but with less effort.  I don't think I'll rebuy it to be honest, as I think my velvet noir mascara from marc jacobs is better.


----------



## Ingenue (May 20, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> So, I got the legendary lashes mascara and it is good, but not AMAZING.  I had to apply four coats to bare lashes last night to get the desired effect.  This morning I used a primer first and then two layers of the mascara and that made it look like the night before, but with less effort.  I don't think I'll rebuy it to be honest, as I think my velvet noir mascara from marc jacobs is better.



I feel the same way. I don't care for her packaging and it's barely on par. I prefer Armani Black Ecstasy Mascara. Drier and my lashes are epic.


----------



## BuickMackane (May 21, 2016)

My Instant Look In A Palette arrived today! 

It's so pretty. I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## elegant-one (May 21, 2016)

BuickMackane said:


> My Instant Look In A Palette arrived today!
> 
> It's so pretty. I can't wait to play with it!



 I hope you love it as much as I do! Let us know. It will be pretty on you


----------



## BrittLuvsMakeup (May 28, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> So, I got the legendary lashes mascara and it is good, but not AMAZING.  I had to apply four coats to bare lashes last night to get the desired effect.  This morning I used a primer first and then two layers of the mascara and that made it look like the night before, but with less effort.  I don't think I'll rebuy it to be honest, as I think my velvet noir mascara from marc jacobs is better.





Ingenue said:


> I feel the same way. I don't care for her packaging and it's barely on par. I prefer Armani Black Ecstasy Mascara. Drier and my lashes are epic.



Thanks for the honest reviews ladies. I almost ordered it tonight but hesitated for some reason despite really wanting to try it. Now I'm glad that I did because $32 for a mascara is quite a bit more than I like to spend on mascaras, especially if it's overall performance isn't reflective of it's price. At most, I'd probably only try it if I got a free sample of it but other than that, I think I'll pass.


----------



## Sabrunka (May 29, 2016)

BrittLuvsMakeup said:


> Thanks for the honest reviews ladies. I almost ordered it tonight but hesitated for some reason despite really wanting to try it. Now I'm glad that I did because $32 for a mascara is quite a bit more than I like to spend on mascaras, especially if it's overall performance isn't reflective of it's price. At most, I'd probably only try it if I got a free sample of it but other than that, I think I'll pass.



Good call! I tested it even more now and even with a primer, it transfers to my eye lids... And that's AFTER it's dry! At the end of the day I'll have black marks on my lids from where my lashes touch the skin.  Yikes.


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 29, 2016)

I'm late to the party. Looks like the palette is sold out everywhere.


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm late to the party. Looks like the palette is sold out everywhere.




Ahh no! Really? I wonder if anyone will restock.


----------



## Bubek07 (May 31, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> I'm late to the party. Looks like the palette is sold out everywhere.


dont know where are you from so idk if they ship it to you

http://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat...t-look-in-a-palette_455-3003231-FILPXX6X1R22/


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 31, 2016)

Yes!! They will ship to me.  This is a great option...thank you! I think I'm gonna take the international plunge...


----------



## Bubek07 (Jun 1, 2016)

no problem  and yaaaaaaaaay
my only make up shopping option is international so im kinda used to stalking tracking and waiting for things to arrive


----------



## Haven (Jun 24, 2016)

New lipsticks are up on her site. I ordered Kim's and Miranda's. I want more but need to have some self control.


----------



## peanut (Jun 24, 2016)

Instant Look in a Palette in Dolce Vita for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale! Can't tell much from the small pic in the catalog. Will be waiting for swatches. I love the idea of these palettes. Great for traveling. It's $75 and you get the new mascara; can't tell if it's full size or trial size.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 24, 2016)

peanut said:


> Instant Look in a Palette in Dolce Vita for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale! Can't tell much from the small pic in the catalog. Will be waiting for swatches. I love the idea of these palettes. Great for traveling. It's $75 and you get the new mascara; can't tell if it's full size or trial size.



That looks really nice. I'll probably get it, if the bronzer and highlight are too dark I'll use them as shadows. 

Here is a link with some pictures of the catalog: http://loveanniversarysale.blogspot.com/2016/06/sneak-peek-from-2016-nordstrom.html?m=1

btw the pictures were originally posted in thepurseforum by member klynneann.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jun 24, 2016)

Haven said:


> New lipsticks are up on her site. I ordered Kim's and Miranda's. I want more but need to have some self control.



I'm debating Kim K.W. and Kidman's Kiss, myself.  I also like the look of 4-5 others...this isn't even my favorite lipstick..SMH



peanut said:


> Instant Look in a Palette in Dolce Vita for the Nordstrom Anniversary sale! Can't tell much from the small pic in the catalog. Will be waiting for swatches. I love the idea of these palettes. Great for traveling. It's $75 and you get the new mascara; can't tell if it's full size or trial size.



Oh!  I haven't been head over heels for the original, but I like the look of these colors!


----------



## laurennnxox (Jun 25, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> That looks really nice. I'll probably get it, if the bronzer and highlight are too dark I'll use them as shadows.
> 
> Here is a link with some pictures of the catalog: http://loveanniversarysale.blogspot.com/2016/06/sneak-peek-from-2016-nordstrom.html?m=1
> 
> btw the pictures were originally posted in thepurseforum by member klynneann.



Oooooooh. It looks nice. I like the deeper shades. 



GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'm debating Kim K.W. and Kidman's Kiss, myself.  I also like the look of 4-5 others...this isn't even my favorite lipstick..SMH
> 
> 
> 
> Oh!  I haven't been head over heels for the original, but I like the look of these colors!


I agree about the original. It's nice, but I just don't reach for it.


----------



## Haven (Jun 25, 2016)

Stila has released similar palettes to the CT one. Plus there are four different intensities from really light to deep. I have not swatched them myself, but the reviews have been good. I may pick one up next time I am at Sephora or Ulta. Not sure which shade combo to try though.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 1, 2016)

Did anyone get the hot Lips in Hot Emily, Carina's Love, and Tell Laura? I Bought Secret Salma and Hel's Bells. Now that she uploaded different complexion pics on her site, I'm really interested in the three I mentioned. I'm always afraid that the bases will be too white in the lipstick and they will look neon.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 5, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/07/charlotte-tilbury-advent-calendar-2016.html


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 7, 2016)

I purchased the Kim KW lipstick and am not impressed. The color is nothing unique, a pink/peachey nude that you could find in every other makeup line. This feels thicker than my other KISSING lipsticks and has a bit of a drag on the lips. It emphasizes every little flake as well.  Not worth the $32.


----------



## MrsBaine (Jul 7, 2016)

That's too bad. It didn't look overly unique when I saw the swatches. It's a nude... but a really light one.


----------



## Haven (Jul 7, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I purchased the Kim KW lipstick and am not impressed. The color is nothing unique, a pink/peachey nude that you could find in every other makeup line. This feels thicker than my other KISSING lipsticks and has a bit of a drag on the lips. It emphasizes every little flake as well.  Not worth the $32.



I got Kim KW and Miranda's. I am also underwhelmed by Kim KW, but I really, really like Miranda May.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 7, 2016)

Is anyone getting the new quad? Can't remember the name


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 8, 2016)

I really don't know if these are keepers or not.. What are your opinions? Here is Kim KW and Hot Emily.  I am wearing no other makeup (which makes me think thats why I'm not too happy with them, I'm sure theyd be better with a full face).


----------



## leonah (Jul 8, 2016)

honestly I don't think the lipsticks looks very interesting so I'm good with all my mac lippies and liquid lippies from other brands but the packaging and all is cute


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 8, 2016)

Here are my pics that I made for my new IG:

View attachment 55257





View attachment 55259


Kim KW and Kidman's Kiss.  A second pic of Kim KW that looks a little better.  I'm actually very happy with both, but I do not think they're super special, and I wish I could count on those 20% off deals that Spring used to run pretty often.  I think CT's lipsticks are generally overpriced.  I would buy more frequently if they were mid-to-upper 20's instead.  I find that Kim KW needs to 'melt' a little into my lips, and then it looks great.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jul 8, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Here are my pics that I made for my new IG:
> 
> View attachment 55257
> 
> ...



They look really good on you! I especially like how Kidman's Kiss looks, so pretty!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 8, 2016)

Sabrunka said:


> They look really good on you! I especially like how Kidman's Kiss looks, so pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 13, 2016)

Holiday sneak peeks, new mini lipstick trio, pocket kisses, brush set.

View attachment 55326


View attachment 55327


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## fur4elise (Jul 14, 2016)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Here are my pics that I made for my new IG:
> View attachment 55258
> 
> Kim KW and Kidman's Kiss...


*Allie you look faboo! 
*



Images from beautyprofessor

*I am loving the look of this CT Instant Beauty Palette: The Dolce Vita! I may have to dip into the CT pool!*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 15, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Is anyone getting the new quad? Can't remember the name



I picked it up yesterday.  I was surprised to see a pick up in store option when I ordered.  It seems that a Nordies near me has a brand new counter.  They have dedicated quite a bit of space to this line.




hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 55329
> 
> 
> View attachment 55330



Thanks for this pic.  I was checking pics online against my palette and they looked very much the same.  I thought I was mistaken that it was a different palette.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 15, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked it up yesterday.  I was surprised to see a pick up in store option when I ordered.  It seems that a Nordies near me has a brand new counter.  They have dedicated quite a bit of space to this line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, they're different, but I don't know if they are different enough to make me want to buy the new one, especially given how little I've used the original.  Honestly, I kinda wish the Dolce Vita one had been first because I think I like those colors better.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 15, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I picked it up yesterday.  I was surprised to see a pick up in store option when I ordered.  It seems that a Nordies near me has a brand new counter.  They have dedicated quite a bit of space to this line.




Ooh, let us know what you think later on


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 17, 2016)

http://www.reallyree.com/2016/07/charlotte-tilbury-christmas-2016-legendary-parties.html

closer look at the sets


----------



## peanut (Jul 17, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ITUri22hsvo

She has some nice swatches of the new palette around 2:35.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 19, 2016)

I now have both Instant Look palettes and, although they look very similar in pictures, they are different. The Dolce Vita is a little warmer and the pigmentation is much better than the natural palette. I like the natural palette but the colors are so natural and not well pigmented the looks can be a little boring. The DV palette is better suited to a wide variety of skin tones.

If I had to pick just one, it would be the Dolce Vita.

On a different note, did I read that someone bought the new quad? I haven't seen it for sale anywhere.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks for the comparison. I'm on the fence about the new one. In the photos I've seen it looks like the only difference is the shadows. Is that true? Are the blushes and bronzer different or the same?


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I now have both Instant Look palettes and, although they look very similar in pictures, they are different. The Dolce Vita is a little warmer and the pigmentation is much better than the natural palette. I like the natural palette but the colors are so natural and not well pigmented the looks can be a little boring. The DV palette is better suited to a wide variety of skin tones. If I had to pick just one, it would be the Dolce Vita.





JerseyGirl said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'm on the fence about the new one. In the photos I've seen it looks like the only difference is the shadows. Is that true? Are the blushes and bronzer different or the same?



*Ditto on being on the fence. I do not have any other CT or the prior Instant Look palettes. I am def drawn to the Dolce Vita!*


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 19, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'm on the fence about the new one. In the photos I've seen it looks like the only difference is the shadows. Is that true? Are the blushes and bronzer different or the same?



The blush and bronzer colors are different. Maybe not by alot but enough I can see when I swatch them on my hand.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 19, 2016)

fur4elise said:


> *Ditto on being on the fence. I do not have any other CT or the prior Instant Look palettes. I am def drawn to the Dolce Vita!*



I think if you don't have any other CT products, the DV palette is a great way to check the brand out.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2016)

MaryJane said:


> I think if you don't have any other CT products, the DV palette is a great way to check the brand out.



*I was thinking the same! I always worry that I will regret a pricey splurge. But with this I would get to try e/s, blush, bronzer, highlight & the mascara. *



*The beautyprofessor.net did a nice comparison of the new DV palette against the original (1st) Instant Look. 

I really like coral/peachy/apricot color blushes and the colors of the DV are totally in the range I am currently loving to wear. And believe it or not, I would even sport the blushes as eye shadow too! 
*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 19, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thanks for the comparison. I'm on the fence about the new one. In the photos I've seen it looks like the only difference is the shadows. Is that true? Are the blushes and bronzer different or the same?





fur4elise said:


> *I was thinking the same! I always worry that I will regret a pricey splurge. But with this I would get to try e/s, blush, bronzer, highlight & the mascara. *
> 
> View attachment 55493
> 
> ...



Sabrina at The Beauty Look Book also did a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 19, 2016)

Thanks! The comparisons were helpful.  I'm going to take the bait and get the Nordstrom palette. It'll be handy for travel or on the go when I have to finish my make-up at wig kin the morning.


----------



## Prettypackages (Jul 22, 2016)

I love the idea of the palette, but since I've depotted mostly everything, I can create these on the go kits myself.  But I'm so tempted.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jul 22, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> Thanks! The comparisons were helpful.  I'm going to take the bait and get the Nordstrom palette. It'll be handy for travel or on the go when I have to finish my make-up at wig kin the morning.



Lol! "Wig kin?" How did that auto correct??


Supposed to be "work!"


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 24, 2016)

Fragrance coming soon


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 24, 2016)

http://britishbeautyblogger.com/fragrance/charlotte-tilbury-scent-secret/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Aug 24, 2016)

New quad Legendary Muse is up on Charlotte Tilbury site.  I thought this quad was for the holidays. Maybe it is just part of a holiday set.  I don't know.  However, it does have the stars on the outside like the last holiday palette.  I hope this shows up in more stores soon.


----------



## peanut (Sep 23, 2016)

I received an email from charlottetilbury.com this morning featuring a new matte red lipstick called The Queen. Thought it was only on the UK site but it appears to be on the U.S. site now.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 23, 2016)

Icecaramellatte said:


> New quad Legendary Muse is up on Charlotte Tilbury site.  I thought this quad was for the holidays. Maybe it is just part of a holiday set.  I don't know.  However, it does have the stars on the outside like the last holiday palette.  I hope this shows up in more stores soon.



Did you get LM?


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 24, 2016)

peanut said:


> I received an email from charlottetilbury.com this morning featuring a new matte red lipstick called The Queen. Thought it was only on the UK site but it appears to be on the U.S. site now.



It looks pretty...is it online only?


----------



## peanut (Sep 26, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> It looks pretty...is it online only?



I think it's only available online and in their Covent Garden store in London.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh the new Film Noir Nights Set is EVERYTHING. Opium Noir is simply stunning.


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> View attachment 56953
> View attachment 56954



*Wow! Just Wow! You are stunning! *


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 14, 2016)

Thank you so much! Girl I LOVE that duo. Makes me feel all glamorous and what not...


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Thank you so much! Girl I LOVE that duo. Makes me feel all glamorous and what not...


*You are already glamorous...I look to you as a beauty muse...you were the one who got me to buy my first super special lipstick! The Tatcha Kyoto Red!*


----------



## Ingenue (Oct 14, 2016)

Ooooooooh that lipstick is GOOD. I love that you love it! Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 14, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> Ooooooooh that lipstick is GOOD. I love that you love it! Thank you so much for the compliment!


*
I DO love it! And you are very welcome! *


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Oct 14, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> View attachment 56953
> View attachment 56954



You are too effing gorgeous, lol.  Love that on you!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 14, 2016)

Ingenue said:


> View attachment 56953
> View attachment 56954



Simply beautiful- looks perfect on you.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2016)

Legendary Muse 

View attachment 56967


----------



## boschicka (Oct 14, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Legendary Muse
> 
> View attachment 56967



Yup, need it!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2016)

boschicka said:


> Yup, need it!


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 1, 2016)

Did anyone get the Pocket Pout?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 6, 2016)

Charlotte Tilbury The Legendary Muse Luxury Palette Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Nov 9, 2016)

View attachment 57357


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 13, 2016)

I totally overlooked this line until I picked up a tube of Legendary Lashes mascara at Nordstrom mascara madness recently. I haven't purchased anything else yet but I've been eyeing the Rock N Kohl in Elizabeth Violet, Hel's Bells lipstick, Bad Romance lip liner and the Vintage Vamp look (which is a steal at that price and you can do 3 payments at Beautylish). Thoughts?


----------



## Alysse011 (Nov 13, 2016)

mac_aiken said:


> I totally overlooked this line until I picked up a tube of Legendary Lashes mascara at Nordstrom mascara madness recently. I haven't purchased anything else yet but I've been eyeing the Rock N Kohl in Elizabeth Violet, Hel's Bells lipstick, Bad Romance lip liner and the Vintage Vamp look (which is a steal at that price and you can do 3 payments at Beautylish). Thoughts?



I have the brown Rock N Kohl liner and really love the formula and color. I also have one of her lip liners, Pink Venus, and it's my second favorite liner. i have a few other items too, and I like them all so far. I would like to try an eyeshadow palette eventually.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 16, 2016)

I got sucked in by the 'Dreamy' look and purchased the Legendary Muse palette, Rock n Kohl liner, and Secret Salma. They were delivers today and look so pretty. I can't wait to try them out tomorrow. I don't have anything like the LM palette - it will be a nice change of pace from all of my brown/bronze/neutral shadows.

After this, no more makeup shopping for a while. At least until well into 2017. I purchased too much stuff  I don't need during the Sephora sale - for example the Nars dual intensity blush palette and both Sarah Moon blushes. Who needs this much blush? LOL. I really need to sort through my stash, At this point I've lost track of what I have.


----------



## mac_aiken (Nov 20, 2016)

I bought Hel's Bells lipstick this week. The formula is amazing. The Vintage Vamp look will be here tomorrow (along with Wayne Goss The Airbrush). Can't wait to play!


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 20, 2016)

my local Nordstrom now has a CT makeup counter! It was so nice to see the colors in person.

The makeup artist couldn't have been nicer or more helpful. He taught me some tips for contouring and bronzing with the Filmstar Bronze and Glow palette. His recommendation for lipstick was Bond Girl. This wasn't even on my radar but once I tried it on I was in love.


----------



## peanut (Nov 23, 2016)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 57357



So I contacted charlottetilbury.com to ask about this new Instant  Palette. I adore my two Instant Palettes and use them all the time. I  would love to see more colors!! They replied: "The palette will be a  new set of colors, but unfortunately we are unable to confirm the type  of palette." I wonder if that means it's not an Instant Palette but a  regular quad. Looking forward to finding out!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 14, 2016)

Charlotte Tilbury Quick n Easy 5 Minute Makeup Looks Swatches


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2016)

peanut said:


> So I contacted charlottetilbury.com to ask about this new Instant  Palette. I adore my two Instant Palettes and use them all the time. I  would love to see more colors!! They replied: "The palette will be a  new set of colors, but unfortunately we are unable to confirm the type  of palette." I wonder if that means it's not an Instant Palette but a  regular quad. Looking forward to finding out!




I agree! In fact, I loved the last one Instant look in Natural Beauty so much that I bought 2 of it. I reach for it all the time. I would love to have a new Instant Palette too.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2016)

I like 2 of the new four. Thanks!


----------



## peanut (Dec 16, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> I agree! In fact, I loved the last one Instant look in Natural Beauty so much that I bought 2 of it. I reach for it all the time. I would love to have a new Instant Palette too.



lol! I have two of the first one! Aren't they convenient? This is usually what I take when I travel. These new kits are nice, but I would have rather had a new Instant Look palette!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2016)

peanut said:


> lol! I have two of the first one! Aren't they convenient? This is usually what I take when I travel. These new its are nice, but I would have rather had a new Instant Look palette!



Yes, I really really love the Instant Looks. Easy Peasy & beautiful <--------- sounds like a Cover Girl commercial lol


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 16, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I really really love the Instant Looks. Easy Peasy & beautiful <--------- sounds like a Cover Girl commercial lol



Too many ANTM Covergirl challenges
PS the new Top Model panel looks so boring, I'm skipping!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 16, 2016)

awickedshape said:


> Too many ANTM Covergirl challenges
> PS the new Top Model panel looks so boring, I'm skipping!



Ugh, really! I have it recorded but haven't had time to watch it. So it's time has gone lol. I was afraid of that this time.


----------



## awickedshape (Dec 16, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh, really! I have it recorded but haven't had time to watch it. So it's time has gone lol. I was afraid of that this time.



Well I didn't give it a proper chance! If you watch it, tell me what you think


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 18, 2016)

From what I've read, both Instant Look in a Palettes are being re-released on December 22nd. I have both and prefer Seductive Beauty. I feel those shades can be used for both natural and dramatic looks. The Natural palette is nice but I can't do any other look other than natural - could be my lack of application skills though.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 22, 2016)

They've been up on Nordies for a few days


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 22, 2016)

elegant-one said:


> They've been up on Nordies for a few days



??what??

***runs to look**


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 22, 2016)

JerseyGirl said:


> ??what??
> 
> ***runs to look**



Yep! I liked 2 of them, but I already have some of the items that are in the kits.


----------



## boschicka (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm confused. Are we talking about the new 5 Minute Instant Makeup sets or the re-release of the Instant Look palettes?


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 23, 2016)

They are the 4 - 5 minute instant sets


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 8, 2017)

View attachment 58106


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 16, 2017)

Got an email today with early VIP access to her new limited edition lipsticks. Pillow talk is in the matte revolution formula and is supposed to similar to the liner. The other is Valentine which is described as petal pink and is the Kissing formula. I'm supposed to be on a no buy but I can't pass up LE CT lipsticks. They're just too good!


----------



## MACGirl13 (Jan 18, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Got an email today with early VIP access to her new limited edition lipsticks. Pillow talk is in the matte revolution formula and is supposed to similar to the liner. The other is Valentine which is described as petal pink and is the Kissing formula. I'm supposed to be on a no buy but I can't pass up LE CT lipsticks. They're just too good!




I am looking forward to purchasing these as well.  Like you, I can't pass up a CT lipstick.  Hopefully it will not be close to Kidman's Kiss, Penelope pink or Liv it up.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 13, 2017)

There's a new instant look in a palette called Beauty Glow. I remembered I had a $10 credit on the spring app so I went there and added the palette to my cart and an extra $15 was taken off as an "anniversary gift". Don't know what that is all about but at $55 with tax I had to buy it. I'll try to post a comparison photo with the other instant look palettes when it gets here.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 13, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 59752
> View attachment 59753
> 
> View attachment 59754
> ...



Yes, please do. I didn't know anything about it. You got a good deal. I love my instant look palette a lot!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 14, 2017)

I'm a fan of her Instant Look palettes. With the exception of the blush colors, all of the other colors look very, very similar to the colors in the instant palettes. 

I wonder if this is a new one - considering it's launching on Monday, I haven't heard anything about it and she's usually one to hype her products. I didn't see anything about it on her site.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 17, 2017)

Just ordered the palette from Nordies.  I thought I wouldn't be able to get it just yet but then I remembered I had some notes. Turned out I had more than I thought.


----------



## peanut (Apr 17, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 59752
> View attachment 59753
> 
> View attachment 59754
> ...





Icecaramellatte said:


> Just ordered the palette from Nordies.  I thought I wouldn't be able to get it just yet but then I remembered I had some notes. Turned out I had more than I thought.



How nice to get it on sale or with notes!! I was so hoping I'd get the anniversary gift on Spring, but no such luck. I bought it anyway though. Hope we all love it!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 18, 2017)

peanut said:


> How nice to get it on sale or with notes!! I was so hoping I'd get the anniversary gift on Spring, but no such luck. I bought it anyway though. Hope we all love it!



Yes!  I think I only had to pay about $20.  Really came in handy.  Great news!  My palette is supposed to come tomorrow.  So fast.  Usually Nordstrom takes a good week to reach me.

BTW I can't recall if I've asked but has anyone tried the Miss Bloomingdale's exclusive lipstick?  It looks like a pale pink. Probably not for me but I'm curious about it.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2017)

I need some good swatches of the new palette.


----------



## peanut (Apr 18, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Yes!  I think I only had to pay about $20.  Really came in handy.  Great news!  My palette is supposed to come tomorrow.  So fast.  Usually Nordstrom takes a good week to reach me.
> 
> BTW I can't recall if I've asked but has anyone tried the Miss Bloomingdale's exclusive lipstick?  It looks like a pale pink. Probably not for me but I'm curious about it.



$20 is such a deal!! Let us know what you think. I'm a little wary of the darker blush color but overall it looks quite pretty. Elegant, still no swatches unfortunately but here's the best pic I've seen so far.

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2017)

peanut said:


> $20 is such a deal!! Let us know what you think. I'm a little wary of the darker blush color but overall it looks quite pretty. Elegant, still no swatches unfortunately but here's the best pic I've seen so far.
> 
> Instagram



Thanks so much my dear!!! Just like you, I am scared about that darker blush...but, it could be a nice soft bronzer. I really really love all the other shades. Eh, I'll probably get it lol. I LOVE mine so much that I cannot imagine this one would be bad.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2017)

Is Beauty Glow the new palette?

Instagram

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 18, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Is Beauty Glow the new palette?
> 
> Instagram
> 
> ...



 YES! All of those shots look so beautiful! I think if you swirl 4, 5, & 6 together lightly, it would be a beautiful light bronze-ish shade.

THANK YOU Dear!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 18, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> YES! All of those shots look so beautiful! I think if you swirl 4, 5, & 6 together lightly, it would be a beautiful light bronze-ish shade.
> 
> THANK YOU Dear!!!



No problem


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's another look at the palette from instagram. Mine should be here today but I may not be able to take pictures until tomorrow.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 19, 2017)

peanut said:


> $20 is such a deal!! Let us know what you think. I'm a little wary of the darker blush color but overall it looks quite pretty. Elegant, still no swatches unfortunately but here's the best pic I've seen so far. Instagram



*This picture makes it look very tempting...
*


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 59846
> 
> 
> Here's another look at the palette from instagram. Mine should be here today but I may not be able to take pictures until tomorrow.



It's so lovely there! Even if you can't take pics, just let me know if you love it or not


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2017)

Anyone have the $20 Spring app code for me?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 19, 2017)

A few quick pictures.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2017)

Palette comparison

Instagram

Instagram


----------



## peanut (Apr 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much my dear!!! Just like you, I am scared about that darker blush...but, it could be a nice soft bronzer. I really really love all the other shades. Eh, I'll probably get it lol. I LOVE mine so much that I cannot imagine this one would be bad.



I'm with you -- I can overlook the darker blush if the other shades are nice, which they appear to be. I'm getting mine today so I've got my fingers crossed, although deep down I know I'll keep it as I just love these palettes.


----------



## peanut (Apr 19, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> A few quick pictures.
> View attachment 59862
> 
> View attachment 59863
> ...





awickedshape said:


> Palette comparison
> 
> Instagram
> 
> Instagram



Thank you, these are such great pics! The swatches are so helpful. Still not sure about the darker blush, but I love the third e/s (the warmish matte brown). Can't wait to get mine!

Elegante, I don't have the code but it was posted on Instagram (maybe Trendmood???). I tried it but it didn't work for me because it was only for first-time Spring users.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 19, 2017)

You guys are all the worst!  I had talked myself out of this palette and now I'm off to buy it.   I'm such a victim!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> You guys are all the worst!  I had talked myself out of this palette and now I'm off to buy it.   I'm such a victim!



AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2017)

peanut said:


> Thank you, these are such great pics! The swatches are so helpful. Still not sure about the darker blush, but I love the third e/s (the warmish matte brown). Can't wait to get mine!
> 
> Elegante, I don't have the code but it was posted on Instagram (maybe Trendmood???). I tried it but it didn't work for me because it was only for first-time Spring users.



Yes, I think we'll get over the one shade lol. Or, maybe we'll love it. But I AM a first time user. If you have it, pm me if you don't mind.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> A few quick pictures.
> 
> 
> View attachment 59864



Thanks so much! And now I want the Seductive Palette


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2017)

boschicka said:


> You guys are all the worst!  I had talked myself out of this palette and now I'm off to buy it.   I'm such a victim!





elegant-one said:


> Thanks so much! And now I want the Seductive Palette





elegant-one said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!



You guys!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2017)

YIPPEE!!!! I went back to my shopspring cart & they added a 15% off so I ordered the palette


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 19, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> You guys!



We're all so good for each other


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> YIPPEE!!!! I went back to my shopspring cart & they added a 15% off so I ordered the palette



Excellent!




elegant-one said:


> We're all so good for each other


----------



## peanut (Apr 19, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> YIPPEE!!!! I went back to my shopspring cart & they added a 15% off so I ordered the palette



Oh I'm so pleased!! I looked but couldn't find that code anywhere! So nice to get it for less. 

I got mine tonight and it looks so pretty. Think you will like it. I'll be trying mine out tomorrow morning.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting the side by side palette comparisons. At first I thought Beauty Glow might be very similar to Seductive Beauty but when you see them side by side, you can see the differences. My Beauty Glow should be delivered today and I can't wait to try it.

Elegant - you NEED Seductive Beauty. IMO the quality and colors are better than the Natural Beauty palette. Even though the Bronze shade might look dark it looks good on my pale skin.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks for posting the side by side palette comparisons. At first I thought Beauty Glow might be very similar to Seductive Beauty but when you see them side by side, you can see the differences. My Beauty Glow should be delivered today and I can't wait to try it.
> 
> Elegant - you NEED Seductive Beauty. IMO the quality and colors are better than the Natural Beauty palette. Even though the Bronze shade might look dark it looks good on my pale skin.



OK, thanks! It looks super pretty.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 20, 2017)

*How did I not know of Shop Spring?!...I still have not pulled the trigger on my Sephora basket and would much rather splurge on a first time Chartlotte Tilbury purchase. 

Does any one know how to get a first time purchase discount? ETA: If someone refers I think we both get a discount *wink wink, nudge nudge*

I signed up for email yesterday but got nothing in return. I have put some goodies in my basket in hopes they send me a pesky email asking me to come back *


----------



## boschicka (Apr 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *How did I not know of Shop Spring?!...I still have not pulled the trigger on my Sephora basket and would much rather splurge on a first time Chartlotte Tilbury purchase.
> 
> Does any one know how to get a first time purchase discount? ETA: If someone refers I think we both get a discount *wink wink, nudge nudge*
> 
> I signed up for email yesterday but got nothing in return. I have put some goodies in my basket in hopes they send me a pesky email asking me to come back *



Send me your email and I'll give it a try.  I think you'll get $20 off $75.  If you're planning to spend well over that amount, you might be better off waiting for them to give you the 15% off.  You know, math and all that.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Send me your email and I'll give it a try.  I think you'll get $20 off $75.  If you're planning to spend well over that amount, you might be better off waiting for them to give you the 15% off.  You know, math and all that.



*PM'ed ya mama! You rock! And you know I always try to work the maths in my favor  Spread that penny...*


----------



## boschicka (Apr 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *PM'ed ya mama! You rock! And you know I always try to work the maths in my favor  Spread that penny...*



You really do.  And I like your makeup buying plan that you listed....somewhere.  Be smarter than the rest of us on here, lol!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> You really do.  And I like your makeup buying plan that you listed....somewhere.  Be smarter than the rest of us on here, lol!




*YAAAAAY! ~ It worked! My first CT item is ordered. I honestly fell in love with the look of the Glow Palette! The trade off was returning my broken MAC Glow With It EDSF  Come on Macy's! AND I have not purchased anything from Sephora yet...*


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> You really do.  And I like your makeup buying plan that you listed....somewhere.  Be smarter than the rest of us on here, lol!


 [MENTION=51593]fur4elise[/MENTION] "May the odds be ever in your favor" lol


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> @fur4elise "May the odds be ever in your favor" lol



*I love it! LOL! 

That is how I currently feel about Sephora, their lamea$$ samples and never in stock point rewards...*


----------



## boschicka (Apr 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *YAAAAAY! ~ It worked! My first CT item is ordered. I honestly fell in love with the look of the Glow Palette! The trade off was returning my broken MAC Glow With It EDSF  Come on Macy's! AND I have not purchased anything from Sephora yet...*



Omg, don't get me started on Macy's!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I love it! LOL!
> 
> That is how I currently feel about Sephora, their lamea$$ samples and never in stock point rewards...*



Ohhhh


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 20, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Ohhhh


*It's all good. I know many here are not happy with Sephora rewards. I am pretty sure I will not make Rouge again, because I am not spending my money there.*


boschicka said:


> Omg, don't get me started on Macy's!!!



*Yay. I was shocked. Single little item in a big box with a piece of paper wrapped around it...Ugh...The pan was shattered.*


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Send me your email and I'll give it a try.  I think you'll get $20 off $75.  If you're planning to spend well over that amount, you might be better off waiting for them to give you the 15% off.  You know, math and all that.



When does 15% usually come through?  I've had two palettes hanging out in my cart since last night...


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *It's all good. I know many here are not happy with Sephora rewards. I am pretty sure I will not make Rouge again, because I am not spending my money there.*


Yeah, me neither.  Spend $1,000 to get a delux sample or get actual money back?  No contest.  It's easier to go platinum at Ulta, you get cash rewards, 20% off more often, more brands are being carried...easy to cut down my Sephora list to exclusives only.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 20, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *It's all good. I know many here are not happy with Sephora rewards. I am pretty sure I will not make Rouge again, because I am not spending my money there.*
> 
> 
> *Yay. I was shocked. Single little item in a big box with a piece of paper wrapped around it...Ugh...The pan was shattered.*



I will make Rouge again b/c I spend waaaay too much money everywhere, but it's taking me longer to get there this year.  Those rewards really irk me.  I'm not one to feel entitled, but I haven't been able to get a single stupid thing.  I do appreciate the 15% and 20% off sales, but it does feel odd that VIB and VIB Rouge get the same exact discount at each sale.

Macy's is a nightmare for getting makeup shipped.........Don't get me started, I said.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I will make Rouge again b/c *I spend waaaay too much money everywhere*, but it's taking me longer to get there this year.  Those rewards really irk me.  I'm not one to feel entitled, but I haven't been able to get a single stupid thing.  I do appreciate the 15% and 20% off sales, but it does feel odd that VIB and VIB Rouge get the same exact discount at each sale.
> 
> Macy's is a nightmare for getting makeup shipped.........Don't get me started, I said.



Died laughing! Same  Rewards tick me off & I very rarely even get any samples anymore because I don't like them. And, we've loooooong complained that we should get the discount AND be able to use a code for freebie products!!! But no, Sephora is CHEAP


----------



## peanut (Apr 20, 2017)

Tried the Glow palette this morning and I really like it! All the colors work great except for the darkest blush, as personally I just prefer bright pastel shades. Hmm...maybe I'll try it as an e/s. Love all three e/s, which after almost 9 hours look they did when I put them on (under Nars primer). They're not as shimmery as Seductive, so I find them easier to wear on my older lids. The bronzer and the highlighter are more subdued than in other palettes, but I'm relatively fair so they worked fine. They're very finely milled. In the Beauty Glow kit on CT's website, the palette is paired up with Pillow Talk, so that's what I used. But it seemed a little bland so I added some 1975 Red on top, which I preferred. So yea, I think I'll be getting a lot of use out of this palette! 

Icecaramellatte, did you get yours and try it yet? What do you think?


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

peanut said:


> Tried the Glow palette this morning and I really like it! All the colors work great except for the darkest blush, as personally I just prefer bright pastel shades. Hmm...maybe I'll try it as an e/s. Love all three e/s, which after almost 9 hours look they did when I put them on (under Nars primer). They're not as shimmery as Seductive, so I find them easier to wear on my older lids. The bronzer and the highlighter are more subdued than in other palettes, but I'm relatively fair so they worked fine. They're very finely milled. In the Beauty Glow kit on CT's website, the palette is paired up with Pillow Talk, so that's what I used. But it seemed a little bland so I added some 1975 Red on top, which I preferred. So yea, I think I'll be getting a lot of use out of this palette!
> 
> Icecaramellatte, did you get yours and try it yet? What do you think?



 Awesome to read! I can't wait to get mine.  I will also try it as an eye shadow.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 20, 2017)

Just got the shipping notice for my beauty glow palette. It will be here Tuesday.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 21, 2017)

Wearing my Beauty glow palette today and am loving it!!! I'm surprised how much I like the darker blush. BTW, in the tutorial on her site she used the darker blush on the eyes.

I'm wearing it with Pillow Talk lipstick and wish I had picked a different color. PT is a little too mauve/cool to wear with this look. Next time I'll try Stoned Rose.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Wearing my Beauty glow palette today and am loving it!!! *I'm surprised how much I like the darker blush*. BTW, in the tutorial on her site she used the darker blush on the eyes.
> 
> I'm wearing it with Pillow Talk lipstick and wish I had picked a different color. PT is a little too mauve/cool to wear with this look. Next time I'll try Stoned Rose.



LOL!!! Well who would have guessed that would happen  Too bad I have to wait until Tuesday. Great that you love it!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2017)

Instagram


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram


Wow!  That blush is quite dark.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 21, 2017)

If anyone is hesitating on getting the palette because the blush is too dark, don't hesitate. The blush does look dark in the palette and in swatches but it is very wearable. I'm pale/light (Armani LS #4) and it works great on me. You just need to use a light hand but I think the tone of that blush is what really makes it a summery look. 

I haven't tried it yet but I think the darker and lightr blushes mixed together over the bronzer will also look good.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram



* I am excited for this palette! I for one am not mad at the darker blush  
The reason I skipped the other CT Instant Look palettes is because the colors are are too light for my liking.

How do y'all feel about her lippies? I just saw that Sephora is OOS of the Hourglass Lip Stylo I want 
I think I may go back and order  Hot Lips "Tell Laura." *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Wow!  That blush is quite dark.



I was looking at that and the bronzer   



fur4elise said:


> * I am excited for this palette! I for one am not mad at the darker blush
> The reason I skipped the other CT Instant Look palettes is because the colors are are too light for my liking.
> 
> How do y'all feel about her lippies? I just saw that Sephora is OOS of the Hourglass Lip Stylo I want
> I think I may go back and order  Hot Lips "Tell Laura." *



I only have Hepburn Honey and have mixed feelings on it. I did not feel compelled to try more. But she has some great colours

"Tell Laura"? Tell Laura I looovvvveee herr awwww


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I was looking at that and the bronzer
> I only have Hepburn Honey and have mixed feelings on it. I did not feel compelled to try more. But she has some great colours
> "Tell Laura"? Tell Laura I looovvvveee herr awwww



*That song has totally been in my head since yesterday! 

I totally trust your opinion on lip products...I think I will take my tushy in store this weekend to get my Lip Stylo...Come to me Lover! *


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *That song has totally been in my head since yesterday!
> 
> I totally trust your opinion on lip products...I think I will take my tushy in store this weekend to get my Lip Stylo...Come to me Lover! *



Lol 

Aww! I hope you get more feedback on the lipsticks, I could be a fluke 

I hope you get Lover, wasn't that the one you liked the most? It's gorgeous


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Lol
> Aww! I hope you get more feedback on the lipsticks, I could be a fluke I hope you get Lover, wasn't that the one you liked the most? It's gorgeous



*It is!  It's a sexy, date night red! *


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 21, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * I am excited for this palette! I for one am not mad at the darker blush
> The reason I skipped the other CT Instant Look palettes is because the colors are are too light for my liking.
> 
> How do y'all feel about her lippies? I just saw that Sephora is OOS of the Hourglass Lip Stylo I want
> I think I may go back and order  Hot Lips "Tell Laura." *



I have quite a few of her Matte Revolution and Kissing lipsticks and they're probably my favorite lippies! I haven't always chosen colors wisely, Kim KW is the only one that I regret. It's a nude color that doesn't flatter my skin. If you're a fan of reds, I think Tell Laura is an excellent choice.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 21, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * I am excited for this palette! I for one am not mad at the darker blush
> The reason I skipped the other CT Instant Look palettes is because the colors are are too light for my liking.
> 
> How do y'all feel about her lippies? I just saw that Sephora is OOS of the Hourglass Lip Stylo I want
> I think I may go back and order  Hot Lips "Tell Laura." *



I'm a little meh on the lippie she at the price point, but happily pay when I get 15 or 20% off.  I like the mattes in general better than the regular KISSING line.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm not a fan of her lipsticks says a lipstick hoarder


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 21, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I'm not a fan of her lipsticks says a lipstick hoarder


----------



## DMcG9 (Apr 22, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> * I am excited for this palette! I for one am not mad at the darker blush
> The reason I skipped the other CT Instant Look palettes is because the colors are are too light for my liking.
> 
> How do y'all feel about her lippies? I just saw that Sephora is OOS of the Hourglass Lip Stylo I want
> I think I may go back and order  Hot Lips "Tell Laura." *



I just bought four CT lipsticks and I love them. They smell similar to MAC and are very comfortable to wear. I bought The Queen, Secret Salma, Love Liberty, and Hel's Bells. 
I think you'd really like, if not love, the product if you find a colour you like I'm eyeing Red Carpet Red next. 
*Save**Save*​


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 23, 2017)

Hope this isn't a repost Page not found - Really Ree


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 23, 2017)

Spring sent me 20% off!  So I grabbed both Seductive and Glow palettes!  Whoot!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 23, 2017)

*LOL! We are all going to be rocking the CT Glow at the same time! 
*


----------



## Shars (Apr 23, 2017)

How are you ladies getting these codes on Spring? Are you using the iphone app?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 23, 2017)

Shars said:


> How are you ladies getting these codes on Spring? Are you using the iphone app?



I am using the app.  Not sure if that matters.  I added the palettes to my cart then just let them sit there.  Then, I got a 20% code randomly added a couple days later to complete the purchase.


----------



## Shars (Apr 23, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I am using the app.  Not sure if that matters.  I added the palettes to my cart then just let them sit there.  Then, I got a 20% code randomly added a couple days later to complete the purchase.


Ok because I used to have the android app and apparently they no longer use the android version. My work phone is an iphone but it's not a US location so Spring won't let me download it *facepalm* lol. Last time I think I had to download it on a US trip and then it worked fine. Ah well. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## boschicka (Apr 23, 2017)

Shars said:


> Ok because I used to have the android app and apparently they no longer use the android version. My work phone is an iphone but it's not a US location so Spring won't let me download it *facepalm* lol. Last time I think I had to download it on a US trip and then it worked fine. Ah well. Thanks for letting me know.



I was offered a 15% discount just through the website.


----------



## Shars (Apr 23, 2017)

boschicka said:


> I was offered a 15% discount just through the website.



They keep sending me emails reminding me that I have items in my cart but no tempting discount. I just realised though that the TF items in my cart state that promotions do not apply to them (and they ship from Bloomies). I wonder if that's why.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 24, 2017)

*Nice comparison images!
*





*

reallyree*


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 24, 2017)

Here are some more swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 24, 2017)

Ugh whyy lol

https://www.instagram.com/p/BTRsDGSlg_J/


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 24, 2017)

Tried this palette today.  Shocker.  I could make out the bronzer on my face.  I had planned to try and it and figure I can use the bronze and glow if it doesn't show up.  I decided to try to use my new Wayne Goss face set and hoped I picked the right brush.  I thought it might be cool toned so i put it back on my cheek and it came out a bit darker than I expected so I decided to just use it like a contour.  I never did get around to using the bronze and glow.  I used all the colors.  The highlighter was just okay.  I'm not a big champagne highlighter fan.  I don't hate 'em, they are just now my fave so I mixed with Chanel's new one. I le'te something.  The last one that came out.  I used my new highlighter brush (Surratt - big splurge).  Even though I layered the Chanel on top.  The CT was just dominating the glow.

I've had the Surratt for a several days now but I keep using it with brand new highlighters (yes, I have that many new ones) so I don't get a good feel of how it applies because I have nothing to compare it to.  Oh but it is so soft! Trying to stop myself from ordering another Surratt brush tonight.  Anyhoo.  So far so good with this palette.

Oh but I will try the bronzer again with one of my traditional bronzer brushes and traditional bronzer placement and see how it goes.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2017)

Got my palette today & I love it. Thank goodness because I did not like the Chanel & Mac items that I got today


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Got my palette today & I love it. Thank goodness because I did not like the Chanel & Mac items that I got today


Ruh Roh!  That's a bummer.  I'm glad you liked the CT palette, though!  You have me nervous about my lippies coming today...


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ruh Roh!  That's a bummer.  I'm glad you liked the CT palette, though!  You have me nervous about my lippies coming today...



I was sure that it was going to be a lovely shade. Pretty sure MAC did a shade like this before that was supposed to be a pinky nude & it was poo too. Maybe it will work for you. Happy about the CT palette as the shades are very pretty.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Got my palette today & I love it. Thank goodness because I did not like the Chanel & Mac items that I got today


So glad you love it! I wore mine yesterday and a coworker commented on how tan I looked. She couldn't believe it when I told her it was makeup. I don't think I looked very tan but the combo of colors gives a nice sun kissed look.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Apr 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I was sure that it was going to be a lovely shade. Pretty sure MAC did a shade like this before that was supposed to be a pinky nude & it was poo too. Maybe it will work for you. Happy about the CT palette as the shades are very pretty.


I'll cross my fingers, but I notice things tend to pull similarly on us.  Not always, so we'll see.

I'm super excited to receive my other purchases, including both of these palettes.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I'll cross my fingers, but I notice things tend to pull similarly on us.  Not always, so we'll see.
> 
> I'm super excited to receive my other purchases, including both of these palettes.



I hope so my dear


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> So glad you love it! I wore mine yesterday and a coworker commented on how tan I looked. She couldn't believe it when I told her it was makeup. I don't think I looked very tan but the combo of colors gives a nice sun kissed look.



You were right, it is a lovely palette & I do like that darker blush shade as an eye shadow. The textures of her palettes are always so smooth & nice.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> You were right, it is a lovely palette & I do like that darker blush shade as an eye shadow. The textures of her palettes are always so smooth & nice.



I tried to get her latest palette with the bronzer since it looks fabulous (and I had 15% off) but they don't take international payments it seems, even though I was shipping to the USA. Oh well, money saved I guess


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I tried to get her latest palette with the bronzer since it looks fabulous (and I had 15% off) but they don't take international payments it seems, even though I was shipping to the USA. Oh well, money saved I guess



Oh that stinks! Can your mom get it & you can just pay her? That's odd that they don't do International payments...even if you pay with Paypal?


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 25, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I tried to get her latest palette with the bronzer since it looks fabulous (and I had 15% off) but they don't take international payments it seems, even though I was shipping to the USA. Oh well, money saved I guess



I run into that problem, too


----------



## lipstickaddict (Apr 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Oh that stinks! Can your mom get it & you can just pay her? That's odd that they don't do International payments...even if you pay with Paypal?



Good idea. I would totally use PayPal but they don't take it ( unless I missed it).


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 25, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Good idea. I would totally use PayPal but they don't take it ( unless I missed it).



Oh, I may have missed that about paypal. I can't remember if they do or not.


----------



## Haven (Apr 25, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Got my palette today & I love it. Thank goodness because I did not like the Chanel & Mac items that I got today


I was considering the Mac min liu collection lippies but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Were those the items from Mac? And what Chanel? Inquiring minds want to know.

I also have been tempted by the new CT palette.


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 26, 2017)

I like the blush shades in the new palette so much (I've been mixing them together before applying) that I'm tempted to see if they have anything similar in the permanent line. Her blushes are my favorite.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 26, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I like the *blush shades *in the new palette so much (*I've been mixing them together before applying*) that I'm tempted to see if they have anything similar in the permanent line. Her blushes are my favorite.



*^^^^^This!  I rarely if ever find myself working with a single blush color these days. I love layering and creating dimension...hence my love of these mixed shade palettes...Bobbi Brown, Chanel, By Terry, and now CT...which my palette should arrive this evening...very excite! *


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 26, 2017)

Haven said:


> I was considering the Mac min liu collection lippies but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Were those the items from Mac? And what Chanel? Inquiring minds want to know.
> 
> I also have been tempted by the new CT palette.



Yes, those were the MAC min liu items. Chanel was the new Les Beiges Bronzers which seems like everyone is having a hard time figuring out the shades which are very yellow/golden based.

I haven't played a whole lot with the CT palette but what I have I really like it. I loved the last palette I got from CT so much I bought 2. I use it a lot & it's great for traveling.

Have you bought anything that you really like that I need to know about?


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 26, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *^^^^^This!  I rarely if ever find myself working with a single blush color these days. I love layering and creating dimension...hence my love of these mixed shade palettes...Bobbi Brown, Chanel, By Terry, and now CT...which my palette should arrive this evening...very excite! *



I don't do anything as fancy as layering or creating dimension. LOL. I dip my brush in the darker color then the lighter and then I apply.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 27, 2017)

... So do I need the palette?


----------



## Haven (Apr 27, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, those were the MAC min liu items. Chanel was the new Les Beiges Bronzers which seems like everyone is having a hard time figuring out the shades which are very yellow/golden based.
> 
> I haven't played a whole lot with the CT palette but what I have I really like it. I loved the last palette I got from CT so much I bought 2. I use it a lot & it's great for traveling.
> 
> Have you bought anything that you really like that I need to know about?



I have full shopping carts/bags all over the internet, but I haven't pulled the trigger on most of them. The most exciting purchase that I have had recently was the mj le bronzer which I know that you have. 

I do have one order that I am waiting for- the KKW & Kylie collaboration. It hasn't shipped yet, so who knows when I will get it.

Speaking of kc, I was working and someone who is much younger and hipper than me told me that "my highlight was poppin and on point."  Which I assumed was good thing lol. It was the Kylie strawberry shortcake highlight. The more I use it the more I like it.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven said:


> I have full shopping carts/bags all over the internet, but I haven't pulled the trigger on most of them. The most exciting purchase that I have had recently was the mj le bronzer which I know that you have.
> 
> I do have one order that I am waiting for- the KKW & Kylie collaboration. It hasn't shipped yet, so who knows when I will get it.
> 
> Speaking of kc, I was working and someone who is much younger and hipper than me told me that "my highlight was poppin and on point."  Which I assumed was good thing lol. It was the Kylie strawberry shortcake highlight. The more I use it the more I like it.



LOL! Ok, I'm on it. What about Cotton Candy? Is there another MUST HAVE item I should get from there? I'm sure you looked hip & amazing dear 

You didn't get any Nars?


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2017)

*
I really like this palette! 
I used it today and have what I would call an elevated natural look. Very pretty.

To create a darker eye I also used my KVD Shade & Light palette, using a deeper warm **matte **brown. I also used the highlighter in the palette for a brow highlight.

The two blushes work fantastic together. 

As you can see, the bronzer, in natural daylight swatches, does not show up on my skin. I swatched the highlight right next to it, in an attempt to get it to show up. I am tempted to try it as a finishing powder...but if there is too much shimmer that would be a no go. So it may be used for eyes.

Overall, this palette will get a lot of play and is a great size for travel.

p.s. I think the packaging from CT is also very nice. *


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 59916
> View attachment 59917
> View attachment 59918
> 
> ...



Those shades look BEAUTIFUL on your skin!!!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Those shades look BEAUTIFUL on your skin!!!


*Thank you my lovely Elegant! * 
*My beauty stuffs are becoming so much more refined...in part because of you and a few other lovely ladies here.*


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 27, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Thank you my lovely Elegant! *
> *My beauty stuffs are becoming so much more refined...in part because of you and a few other lovely ladies here.*



Aww  Beautiful stuffs for a BEAUTIFUL lady!!! Don't you just love the consistency of the palette!? I got some of my Sephora orders today, so I'm playing with everything.


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 27, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Aww  Beautiful stuffs for a BEAUTIFUL lady!!! Don't you just love the consistency of the palette!? I got some of my Sephora orders today, so I'm playing with everything.



*I absolutely do! Don't laugh but I knew this was going to be a dream to work with. It went on so nice, and everything blended with very little work. Lucky you and everyone else who ordered online. In the end I did not order anything and just purchased a few things from in store.*


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 27, 2017)

Haven said:


> I have full shopping carts/bags all over the internet, but I haven't pulled the trigger on most of them. The most exciting purchase that I have had recently was the mj le bronzer which I know that you have.
> 
> I do have one order that I am waiting for- the KKW & Kylie collaboration. It hasn't shipped yet, so who knows when I will get it.
> 
> Speaking of kc, I was working and* someone who is much younger and hipper than me told me that "my highlight was poppin and on point.*"  Which I assumed was good thing lol. It was the Kylie strawberry shortcake highlight. The more I use it the more I like it.


Oh wow!  I love this!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2017)

I just wanted to say that I completely LOVE LOVE LOVE this glow palette!!!! Every shade is very very flattering on  I'll probably get another like I did the last one & probably one for my daughter in law


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2017)

Does anyone use the Wonderglow primer?


----------



## Haven (Apr 28, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> LOL! Ok, I'm on it. What about Cotton Candy? Is there another MUST HAVE item I should get from there? I'm sure you looked hip & amazing dear
> 
> You didn't get any Nars?



CC is also very pretty, but SS gives my face "that extra somethin."

I haven't ventured into the new NARS yet. I have been playing with the new UD Basqiuat collection, and there is a neutral palette that you may like. I have been using it a lot. I don't know if you have looked into this collection yet.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Does anyone use the Wonderglow primer?



I tried a sample once. I didn't like it. I don't remember why, though. Definitely sample it before you buy.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven said:


> CC is also very pretty, but SS gives my face "that extra somethin."
> 
> I haven't ventured into the new NARS yet. I have been playing with the new UD Basqiuat collection, and there is a neutral palette that you may like. I have been using it a lot. I don't know if you have looked into this collection yet.



No, I haven't looked at anything from that collection, but I will check out that palette. Thanks!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> I tried a sample once. I didn't like it. I don't remember why, though. Definitely sample it before you buy.



I might not be able to do that :/
Still thinking on it


----------



## Alysse011 (Apr 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I might not be able to do that :/
> Still thinking on it



You might be able to. I contacted Beautylish once and asked if they could send me foundation samples in various shades and they mailed the samples quickly and free of charge. I know they carry CT and KA. They may send samples to you if you email and ask!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> You might be able to. I contacted Beautylish once and asked if they could send me foundation samples in various shades and they mailed the samples quickly and free of charge. I know they carry CT and KA. They may send samples to you if you email and ask!



Good to know; thanks!


----------



## Haven (Apr 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Does anyone use the Wonderglow primer?



Tried it and hated it.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven said:


> Tried it and hated it.



Aw, how come? The particles?


----------



## Haven (Apr 29, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Aw, how come? The particles?


Did not play nicely with any of the foundations that I tried - even CT foundations.

My foundation would separate, and I looked like a cakey patchy mess.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2017)

Haven said:


> Did not play nicely with any of the foundations that I tried - even CT foundations.
> 
> My foundation would separate, and I looked like a cakey patchy mess.



Yikes! That's disappointing


----------



## Butterscotch (Apr 30, 2017)

I have heard a lot of mixed reviews about the Wonderglow primer but several MUAs I follow love using the Magic Cream under foundation.


----------



## Alysse011 (May 2, 2017)

You all were right about the new Instant Look in a Palette! It wasn't on my radar because I don't typically like all-in-one palettes. Plus I thought the bronzer would be too light and one of the blushes too dark. I was wrong. All of the shades really do work so well together to create a gorgeous healthy glow. 

I also exchanged the Chantecaille foundation I had purchased for CT Light Wonder. My goodness I love this foundation. I have no idea why I didn't try it sooner! I was wearing the foundation and face palette last night and my fiancé saw me and said "Your face looks good. Really good." He has a way with words lol.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (May 2, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> You all were right about the new Instant Look in a Palette! It wasn't on my radar because I don't typically like all-in-one palettes. Plus I thought the bronzer would be too light and one of the blushes too dark. I was wrong. All of the shades really do work so well together to create a gorgeous healthy glow.
> 
> I also exchanged the Chantecaille foundation I had purchased for CT Light Wonder. My goodness I love this foundation. I have no idea why I didn't try it sooner! I was wearing the foundation and face palette last night and my fiancé saw me and said "Your face looks good. Really good." He has a way with words lol.


Never knew my husband had a long-lost brother out there!


----------



## elegant-one (May 2, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> You all were right about the new Instant Look in a Palette! It wasn't on my radar because I don't typically like all-in-one palettes. Plus I thought the bronzer would be too light and one of the blushes too dark. I was wrong. All of the shades really do work so well together to create a gorgeous healthy glow.
> 
> I also exchanged the Chantecaille foundation I had purchased for CT Light Wonder. My goodness I love this foundation. I have no idea why I didn't try it sooner! I was wearing the foundation and face palette last night and my fiancé saw me and said "Your face looks good. Really good." He has a way with words lol.




Men! Ooh, I'm so happy you love the palette too! What makes you love the foundation


----------



## MaryJane (May 3, 2017)

I've always wanted to try her foundation. My go to foundations are Armani Luminous Silk and Urban Decay Naked Skin. Wonder how the CT compares to them?


----------



## Alysse011 (May 5, 2017)

Y'all are so funny. I laughed out loud at the comments.

I really enjoy the foundation. It's light but buildable coverage, stays very well when I use my NARS light reflecting powder in my T zone, and the finish is just beautiful. It gives my skin a glossed look. Not overtly shiny/dewy/definitely not oily...but glossy lol.  It doesn't emphasize any pores or texture either.  I think "glossed skin" is the best way I can describe it. If I were to have a complaint, then I would complain about the lasting power. I know that I said it stays well when used with powder, but I don't love having to use powder. Also, if I want to wear it to work and then to dinner or happy hour later I definitely touch it up...but that's just me being really picky and a little overly critical. Oh, also, I have used Luminous Silk before and used to LOVE it. CT is more glowy on my skin, less initial coverage (but again, builds up well on me)


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2017)

I was tempted by the palette but it's looking a bit pinker or lighter than I'd like... but that other video on Tlbury's IG is soooo good

CHARLOTTE TILBURY I BEAUTY GLOW INSTANT LOOK IN A PALETTE | Everyday Edit - YouTube

Charlotte Tilbury Instant Look in a Palette, Beauty Glow: Review, Swatches and FOTD.


----------



## elegant-one (May 6, 2017)

She is stunning & that palette looks amazing on her! Thanks AWS!

I just ordered a backup of the palette


----------



## awickedshape (May 6, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> She is stunning & that palette looks amazing in her! Thanks AWS!
> 
> I just ordered a backup of the palette



She is
I just prefer how it looks on the other video lol


----------



## fur4elise (May 6, 2017)

*I have to say it again! I am loving this palette! It also works nicely in combination with the NARS Banc De Sable (for eyes and face)!
*


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2017)

Charlotte Tilbury | Instant Look In A Palette Beauty Glow - YouTube


----------



## MaryJane (May 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> She is stunning & that palette looks amazing on her! Thanks AWS!
> 
> I just ordered a backup of the palette



I'm resisting ordering a backup. I love this so much. They're marketing it as being for summer but I would use these shades year round. My favorite are the blushes in the palette. Well.....I purchased some Tom Ford products that I'll be returning so I can use those funds for another CT palette.


----------



## Winthrop44 (May 7, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Charlotte Tilbury | Instant Look In A Palette Beauty Glow - YouTube



It looks very nice on her, esp adding the blush to the eyes. By the time she was done though I felt like she sure had a boatload of powder all over her face. Probably just me as I like more minimal MU.


----------



## awickedshape (May 7, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> It looks very nice on her, esp adding the blush to the eyes. By the time she was done though I felt like she sure had a boatload of powder all over her face. Probably just me as I like more minimal MU.



I get what you mean. I started off wearing only moisturizer lol
I see some heavy product use on IG videos


----------



## DMcG9 (May 7, 2017)

Winthrop44 said:


> It looks very nice on her, esp adding the blush to the eyes. By the time she was done though I felt like she sure had a boatload of powder all over her face. Probably just me as I like more minimal MU.



A boatload of every product! It was a good 6.5min before she got started with the palette!


----------



## elegant-one (May 7, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm resisting ordering a backup. I love this so much. They're marketing it as being for summer but I would use these shades year round. My favorite are the blushes in the palette. Well.....I purchased some Tom Ford products that I'll be returning so I can use those funds for another CT palette.



 Yes, I would use it all the time. I've been wearing the 3 cheek shades lightly swirled & then a bit of the pink cheek color again just on the apples & Nars Double Decker & that's it. I love how simple it is but they really perk up my face & lips. 

I had to back it up! Plus, I had a 15% off at Spring so it only came to $63


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 7, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm resisting ordering a backup. I love this so much. They're marketing it as being for summer but I would use these shades year round. My favorite are the blushes in the palette. Well.....I purchased some Tom Ford products that I'll be returning so I can use those funds for another CT palette.



I like how you think!!


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 7, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I would use it all the time. I've been wearing the 3 cheek shades lightly swirled & then a bit of the pink cheek color again just on the apples & Nars Double Decker & that's it. I love how simple it is but they really perk up my face & lips.
> 
> I had to back it up! Plus, I had a 15% off at Spring so it only came to $63



 Of course! ♥


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 10, 2017)

I wore this palette to work today and someone told me my skin looked glowy!! That never happens to me. This really is a nice palette.


----------



## Alysse011 (May 11, 2017)

I have been continuing to enjoy it as well! I wore it with my favorite foundation the other day and loved the results even more. I definitely did not expect to enjoy it this much.


----------



## fur4elise (May 17, 2017)

*Tell Laura ~ Love the color! Will wear it this weekend *


----------



## Shars (May 17, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> View attachment 60121
> View attachment 60122
> 
> *Tell Laura ~ Love the color! Will wear it this weekend *



That is soooo gorgeous!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (May 24, 2017)

If anyone missed one of the other instant look in palette (or wants a back-up like EO) they are back on charlotte tilbury's site....


----------



## hitchcockblonde (May 30, 2017)




----------



## fur4elise (Jun 7, 2017)

*Tell Laura (I love her...)
*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jun 7, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Tell Laura (I love her...)
> *
> View attachment 60376



Just gorgeous


----------



## fur4elise (Jun 7, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Just gorgeous



*Awwwww  Thanks mama! *  ~ *It will be Givenchy this weekend *


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm wearing the CT Unisex Healthy Glow Tinted Moisturizer for the first time today and, so far, I like it. It's not a self-tanner but does give some color, it looks like a 'natural, I've been out in the sun look' without the gross self tanner smell. The coverage is just so-so but with some concealer I don't mind wearing this without foundation. I need to see how it wears throughout the day but this could be a great alterative to foundation in the summer months.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 3, 2017)

Did you guys see this info about the Nordstrom Sale?

Instagram

From the comments:


"ouichew@glamdrmonakhan I swatches the shade last week in jersey. It's defiantly the pink pop color in her blush love is the drug just a full size version."
(ooh!  What is the correct way to cite instagram comments?)

I haven't seen much about the sale except for what was shown in catalog which did not interest me much but I know from prior years there were more exciting things than were in the catalog.  I wish more info was forthcoming.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 3, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Did you guys see this info about the Nordstrom Sale?
> 
> Instagram
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info! I've been eyeing Super Cindy but perhaps I'll just wait for the sale and get the set.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 3, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> Y'all are so funny. I laughed out loud at the comments.
> 
> I really enjoy the foundation. It's light but buildable coverage, stays very well when I use my NARS light reflecting powder in my T zone, and the finish is just beautiful. It gives my skin a glossed look. Not overtly shiny/dewy/definitely not oily...but glossy lol.  It doesn't emphasize any pores or texture either.  I think "glossed skin" is the best way I can describe it. If I were to have a complaint, then I would complain about the lasting power. I know that I said it stays well when used with powder, but I don't love having to use powder. Also, if I want to wear it to work and then to dinner or happy hour later I definitely touch it up...but that's just me being really picky and a little overly critical. Oh, also, I have used Luminous Silk before and used to LOVE it. CT is more glowy on my skin, less initial coverage (but again, builds up well on me)


I got a sample of the Light WOnder foundation from the CT counter and love it. I was really hesitant as it seemed to be more for people with dry skin. I thought that it would be too dewy. It looks really natural on the skin. My T Zone is still oily but it is no matter what I use. I think I'll be getting a full size of this.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2017)

*Yet another e/s palette! To be released for Holiday 2017
The Charlotte Tilbury Instant Eye Palette 
Featuring: the Day Eye, the Desk Eye, the Date Eye and the Disco Eye

*









(reallyree)


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 12, 2017)

*Charlotte Tilbury Hollywood Lips Matte Contour Liquid Lipstick 
August 2017
*




Charlotte Darling – creamy pink beige nude
Dolly Bird – cool pale pink
Dangerous Liaison – warm rusty rose
Best Actress – soft, creamy nude brown
Screen Siren – classic ruby red
Too Bad I’m Bad – war rosy pink
Show Girl – natural rose berry
Rising Star – warm pink
Pin Up Pink – shimmery coral pink
Platinum Blonde – light peachy nude

(reallyree)


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 12, 2017)

Another set


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yet another e/s palette! To be released for Holiday 2017
> The Charlotte Tilbury Instant Eye Palette
> Featuring: the Day Eye, the Desk Eye, the Date Eye and the Disco Eye
> 
> ...


I LOVE her eyeshadows. This will be mine. I also can't wait to try her liquid lipstick. CT is my favorite makeup brand. ABolsutely love her. Yes, she's a born salesperson but I love her enthusiasm for makeup.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yet another e/s palette! To be released for Holiday 2017
> The Charlotte Tilbury Instant Eye Palette
> Featuring: the Day Eye, the Desk Eye, the Date Eye and the Disco Eye
> 
> ...



OK this is gorgeous!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 12, 2017)

Monsy said:


> OK this is gorgeous!



I totally agree! Gorg!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 12, 2017)

I do not own anything from CT... Maybe i will get that palette.


----------



## boschicka (Jul 12, 2017)

Is that palette essentially a collection of the shadows from her full face palettes?


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 12, 2017)

Charlotte Tilbury Instant Eye Palette / British Beauty Blogger

more swatches of the new shadow palette


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Is that palette essentially a collection of the shadows from her full face palettes?



Hi!
If I recall from looking at swatches before it doesn't seem that way... but I only have 3 of her quads and none of the instant palettes (yet).


----------



## boschicka (Jul 12, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Hi!
> If I recall from looking at swatches before it doesn't seem that way... but I only have 3 of her quads and none of the instant palettes (yet).



Ok, good enough for me!  On my to buy list!  And I won't check my quads or instant palettes beforehand.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 12, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Ok, good enough for me!  On my to buy list!  And I won't check my quads or instant palettes beforehand.



Boschicka!


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Monsy (Jul 13, 2017)

is anyone getting it?


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 13, 2017)

Monsy said:


> is anyone getting it?



I was debating it, but I have all 3 look palettes, so probably not.  Wish I could test or at least see swatches!


----------



## peanut (Jul 13, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> I was debating it, but I have all 3 look palettes, so probably not.  Wish I could test or at least see swatches!



Beauty Professor has swatches:

Beauty Professor: Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Early Access...What I Bought in 6 Style Looks + Beauty Galore

Love that blush!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 14, 2017)

Monsy said:


> is anyone getting it?



Probably not. I have Filmstar Bronze & Glow and two of her instant face palettes so I don't need any more bronzer. I've been told the blush is exclusive to the palette but is very close in color to Love Glow which I have.


----------



## Haven (Jul 14, 2017)

peanut said:


> Beauty Professor has swatches:
> 
> Beauty Professor: Nordstrom Anniversary Sale Early Access...What I Bought in 6 Style Looks + Beauty Galore
> 
> Love that blush!



CT heard my prayers. I am a fan of the original bronze and glow - more for the bronze than the glow. It is almost time for me to replace this product because the bronze side is almost gone. I am replacing it with this new version. Both sides will definitely be heavy in rotation.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 14, 2017)

Charlotte Tilbury Beauty Light Wand / British Beauty Blogger

swatches of the light wands and some holiday stuff.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 14, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 60783



It's very pretty! Are there two variations? This link also shows a deeper bronzer and a bright pink blush.

Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Blush Glow Palette | POPSUGAR Beauty


----------



## Haven (Jul 14, 2017)

MissTania said:


> It's very pretty! Are there two variations? This link also shows a deeper bronzer and a bright pink blush.
> 
> Charlotte Tilbury Filmstar Bronze & Blush Glow Palette | POPSUGAR Beauty



They only had one shade variation (lighter one shown) at my Nordstrom.  Don't know about other stores.  My guess is that lightning differences in photos make it look like there are more variations in different blog posts.


----------



## TraceyMc (Jul 19, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *Yet another e/s palette! To be released for Holiday 2017
> The Charlotte Tilbury Instant Eye Palette
> Featuring: the Day Eye, the Desk Eye, the Date Eye and the Disco Eye
> 
> ...



Heard this is being released in UK on August 10th so USA may get it for Fall perhaps ?!


----------



## MissTania (Jul 21, 2017)

I just ordered the Bronze and Blush Glow palette - totally unnecessary however I love the shades, packaging and convenience.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 21, 2017)

What do CT Hot Lips smell like?  Do they have a scent?  I still haven't tried any of her products.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 21, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> What do CT Hot Lips smell like?  Do they have a scent?  I still haven't tried any of her products.



I have Super Cindy and it definitely smells like vanilla. It's nice!


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Jul 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I just ordered the Bronze and Blush Glow palette - totally unnecessary however I love the shades, packaging and convenience.



Ditto.  At the end of the day, I couldn't resist.  The swatches Sabrina put up were gorgeous, and the bronzer looks especially perfect for me.  I wish she had also included the palette shades in her comparison, but it was still a lovely review post.

I also bought the Simple Human mirror....I am so freaking excited I was able to get one!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 21, 2017)

MissTania said:


> I just ordered the Bronze and Blush Glow palette - totally unnecessary however I love the shades, packaging and convenience.



Oh my gosh we are totally on the same wave length! I ordered the Bronze and Blush Glow palette this morning too! Yippee!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 21, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ditto.  At the end of the day, I couldn't resist.  The swatches Sabrina put up were gorgeous, and the bronzer looks especially perfect for me.  I wish she had also included the palette shades in her comparison, but it was still a lovely review post.
> 
> I also bought the Simple Human mirror....I am so freaking excited I was able to get one!



YES!

Team bronze and blush glow! And I've heard great things about that mirror! Lucky girl!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 21, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ditto.  At the end of the day, I couldn't resist.  The swatches Sabrina put up were gorgeous, and the bronzer looks especially perfect for me.  I wish she had also included the palette shades in her comparison, but it was still a lovely review post.
> 
> I also bought the Simple Human mirror....I am so freaking excited I was able to get one!


Ditto to the CT palette. Sabrina's swatches were hard to resist. I was happy to see the blush is closest to Love is the Drug which is a shade I don't have. I got a $10 note today and took it as a sign to get the palette.


----------



## MissTania (Jul 23, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Ditto.  At the end of the day, I couldn't resist.  The swatches Sabrina put up were gorgeous, and the bronzer looks especially perfect for me.  I wish she had also included the palette shades in her comparison, but it was still a lovely review post.
> I also bought the Simple Human mirror....I am so freaking excited I was able to get one!



Sabrina convinced me too! I bought quite a few other items, all MAC, including the Look in a Box sets and an eyeliner set.

That mirror looks really cool, I just looked it up and I'm impressed! Enjoy!


----------



## MissTania (Jul 23, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh my gosh we are totally on the same wave length! I ordered the Bronze and Blush Glow palette this morning too! Yippee!


Lol, I'm trying to be sensible but I'm not made of stone!  Did you order from the US? I also ordered the MAC Modern Twist Kajal kit and the Look in a Box Call Me Love lip kit, Baby Be Cool lip kit (x2) and Advanced Brush Kit. I thought of you when I saw the pink lip kits!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Jul 23, 2017)

MissTania said:


> Lol, I'm trying to be sensible but I'm not made of stone!  Did you order from the US? I also ordered the MAC Modern Twist Kajal kit and the Look in a Box Call Me Love lip kit, Baby Be Cool lip kit (x2) and Advanced Brush Kit. I thought of you when I saw the pink lip kits!



No doubt!  Yes! Nordstrom is one of the few places that accepts international payments. I limited myself to just the CT set because of duty when I cross the border (it's coming to my mom's mailbox in the U.S). Those Mac sets are awesome! I totally thought of you too! Especially with the pink mini lipsticks set. According to Temptalia the sets should be launching in Canada so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for that!


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm super excited about the new products launching on the 17th! The highlighter wand and new brush will be coming home with me.

i probably reach for her products more than any other makeup that I have. Everything in her line works so well together that I never have to think about how my makeup is going to turn out. The Beauty Glow palette has been my go-to all summer. I'm thisclose to ordering another as I can see myself using this year round ....it's worth the price for the blushes alone. I've been wearing the 2 mixed together and am in love.


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 14, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm super excited about the new products launching on the 17th! The highlighter wand and new brush will be coming home with me.
> 
> i probably reach for her products more than any other makeup that I have. Everything in her line works so well together that I never have to think about how my makeup is going to turn out. The Beauty Glow palette has been my go-to all summer. I'm thisclose to ordering another as I can see myself using this year round ....it's worth the price for the blushes alone. I've been wearing the 2 mixed together and am in love.



What do you think of her foundations and the wonderglow primer? I have used the Light Wonder foundation and adored it! Never used the Magic foundation or the primer though.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 14, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm super excited about the new products launching on the 17th! The highlighter wand and new brush will be coming home with me.
> i probably reach for her products more than any other makeup that I have. Everything in her line works so well together that I never have to think about how my makeup is going to turn out. The Beauty Glow palette has been my go-to all summer. I'm thisclose to ordering another as I can see myself using this year round ....it's worth the price for the blushes alone. I've been wearing the 2 mixed together and am in love.



*Spring is having a birthday sale today. I am not sure how long it goes for. But it is 20% off with code - SPRINGBDAY20. I purchased my CT Glow palette from them earlier this year. *


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 14, 2017)

Alysse011 said:


> What do you think of her foundations and the wonderglow primer? I have used the Light Wonder foundation and adored it! Never used the Magic foundation or the primer though.



I love Light Wonder foundation. It's perfect for summer - it feels like nothing on my face and gives light to medium coverage. I've tried the primer and like it but I'm not sure I'd purchase it. The Wonded Glow primer underneath the LW looks a little too dewy (greasy) on me.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 18, 2017)

Beauty Glow


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 19, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Beauty Glow
> View attachment 61075



Yay! You got it. What do you think?


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 19, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> Yay! You got it. What do you think?




Yes! After much deliberation lol

I'm hoping to use it next week but so far it swatches like I expected it to.


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 21, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Beauty Glow
> View attachment 61075



*I love that palette! *


----------



## boschicka (Sep 17, 2017)

Allegedly that eyeshadow palette will be on a 24hr presale on the 21st.


----------



## GreenEyedAllie (Sep 17, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Allegedly that eyeshadow palette will be on a 24hr presale on the 21st.


Beautylish or her site?


----------



## boschicka (Sep 17, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Beautylish or her site?



Her site


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Yes! After much deliberation lol
> 
> I'm hoping to use it next week but so far it swatches like I expected it to.
> 
> View attachment 61084



 I just saw this. Those shades look beautiful on you AWS!!!! After you use it, I want to know how you like it. I love these palettes!


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 17, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I just saw this. Those shades look beautiful on you AWS!!!! After you use it, I want to know how you like it. I love these palettes!



Thank you, darling!!
I tried it out at home but will definitely update when I wear it out!


----------



## boschicka (Sep 20, 2017)

GreenEyedAllie said:


> Beautylish or her site?



Looks like Beautylish too!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 20, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Looks like Beautylish too!



I saw that too! Will be ready and am purchasing!


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 21, 2017)

Ordered the new palette first thing this morning.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 21, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Ordered the new palette first thing this morning.



Just ordered mine from Beautylish with the payment plan. After buying the Lila palette and everything else this month I'm happy for that option


----------



## boschicka (Sep 21, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Just ordered mine from Beautylish with the payment plan. After buying the Lila palette and everything else this month I'm happy for that option



Yay!  I was going to order with Beautylish, but then I realized CT is on Ebates, so I went for the cash back!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 21, 2017)

boschicka said:


> Yay!  I was going to order with Beautylish, but then I realized CT is on Ebates, so I went for the cash back!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 22, 2017)

[MENTION=92943]lipstickaddict[/MENTION] & [MENTION=92925]boschicka[/MENTION] - let us know how y'all like the palette! It looks incredible. I have only seen swatches on Ree's blog and I saw some swatches on beauty gypsy's instagram live yesterday.  The pigment seems great.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 22, 2017)

Charlotte Tilbury Instant Eye Palette - Beauty By The Bunny


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 22, 2017)

Monsy said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Instant Eye Palette - Beauty By The Bunny



I am drooling over the art deco packaging - mine should arrive sometime later today all the way from San Francisco! Incredible.  Cannot wait to see this beauty in person!


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 27, 2017)

My Instant Eye palette was delivered yesterday! Based on finger swatches the quality seems to be consistent with other CT paletttes. I'm wearing the day look today and it was super easy to put together.

Now the downside.....the eyeshadows in my palette have an odor. Not like they've gone bad but they smell sweet - almost like maple syrup. At first I thought it was the plastic palette but it's definitely the shadows. Has anyone else had this experience? Maybe I got a bad palette?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 29, 2017)

My palette arrived earlier this week and it is stunning! Haven't had a chance to play with it yet but hopefully you can see the colors fairly clearly in this pic.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 6, 2017)

I've changed my mind about the Instant Eye palette, I'm returning it. I've tried all the trios except for the Disco one and the pigmentation just isn't there. Today I have on the Desk trio....I thought I applied it with a heavy hand and all I see on my eye is the shimmer shade. I'm not someone who likes really pigmented shadows as I find them hard to blend but the formula in this palette is a miss. Compared to her other palettes (which I love) there's something about the shadows in the new palette that isn't consistent with her previous releases. So not worth $80.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I've changed my mind about the Instant Eye palette, I'm returning it. I've tried all the trios except for the Disco one and the pigmentation just isn't there. Today I have on the Desk trio....I thought I applied it with a heavy hand and all I see on my eye is the shimmer shade. I'm not someone who likes really pigmented shadows as I find them hard to blend but the formula in this palette is a miss. Compared to her other palettes (which I love) there's something about the shadows in the new palette that isn't consistent with her previous releases. So not worth $80.



Thanks for the review.  I bought this but only used the Date trio.  I was trying to look up how to use it but never found the info.  I assumed the enhance shade was supposed to be for the crease but it didn't quite work that way.  I need to try the other shades soon.  Maybe it is not a keeper.  Plus, it seems a new palette is coming out soon.  I'm surprised they are releasing so close together.  I am curious about it though.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 7, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for the review.  I bought this but only used the Date trio.  I was trying to look up how to use it but never found the info.  I assumed the enhance shade was supposed to be for the crease but it didn't quite work that way.  I need to try the other shades soon.  Maybe it is not a keeper.  Plus, it seems a new palette is coming out soon.  I'm surprised they are releasing so close together.  I am curious about it though.



Wow! This is not my experience at all! I find the shadows consistent with the ones in the face palette and they are buttery and pigmented. It's getting good reviews online too, so I wonder if Mary Jane's palette is off or something. She also originally mentioned a smell. Weird. I'm definitely keeping mine and I love it!

Here is a great review which also discusses application of the eye trios:

charlotte tilbury eyeshadow palette Archives - Cat's Daily Living


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 7, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wow! This is not my experience at all! I find the shadows consistent with the ones in the face palette and they are buttery and pigmented. It's getting good reviews online too so I wonder if Mary Jane's palette is off or something. She also originally mentioned a smell. Weird. I'm definitely keeping mine and I love it!


Good to know.  I've been behind in watching youtube and reading reviews. The discussion just reminds me that I need to try harder to use a whole palette before I try something else new.  I didn't think I need it.  Well I don't need anything but it was that disco trio that got me and then I liked the seemingly warm tones of the desk eye I saw in pics.  I am quite curious about what looks like a new face palette.  I'm guessing it is totally different from the others but just a guess.  This eye palette is a neutral palette to me and I kind of get the same feeling from the other face palettes.  I think maybe CT will go in a different direction this time.  I guess we'll see.  I'm assuming full images haven't been revealed yet.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 7, 2017)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Good to know.  I've been behind in watching youtube and reading reviews. The discussion just reminds me that I need to try harder to use a whole palette before I try something else new.  I didn't think I need it.  Well I don't need anything but it was that disco trio that got me and then I liked the seemingly warm tones of the desk eye I saw in pics.  I am quite curious about what looks like a new face palette.  I'm guessing it is totally different from the others but just a guess.  This eye palette is a neutral palette to me and I kind of get the same feeling from the other face palettes.  I think maybe CT will go in a different direction this time.  I guess we'll see.  I'm assuming full images haven't been revealed yet.



It looks like a new face palette? Perhaps for holiday? I have searched online, but haven't seen full images either. Looking forward to the big reveal!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 7, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Wow! This is not my experience at all! I find the shadows consistent with the ones in the face palette and they are buttery and pigmented. It's getting good reviews online too, so I wonder if Mary Jane's palette is off or something. She also originally mentioned a smell. Weird. I'm definitely keeping mine and I love it!
> 
> Here is a great review which also discusses application of the eye trios:
> 
> charlotte tilbury eyeshadow palette Archives - Cat's Daily Living



After reading some of the reviews on Beautylish and the CT site, I don't think my Palette is off. Several reviews mention the lack of pigmentation and how it doesn't seem to be the same formula. Tarababyz on You Tube mentioned the smell and the pigmentation.  I've seen other reviews where people like the palette.  I think it's one of those love it or hate it products.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 9, 2017)

Between this and the other holiday eye palette I think I'll go with this one.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 9, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 61862
> 
> Between this and the other holiday eye palette I think I'll go with this one.


I wonder if that blush color is correct. I have First Love blush and it doesn't look like that.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 9, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 61862
> 
> Between this and the other holiday eye palette I think I'll go with this one.



Ooh


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2017)

Ooh, so the highlighter is Bar of Gold?


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 11, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Ooh, so the highlighter is Bar of Gold?
> 
> View attachment 61882


It is! Once I saw that there was a bronzer, PLUS the pressed bar of gold highlight I was a goner


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> It is! Once I saw that there was a bronzer, PLUS the pressed bar of gold highlight I was a goner



I'm trying to resist!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Oct 11, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> I'm trying to resist!



I'm trying to resist also...


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 11, 2017)

Ugh! I almost bought it a bit ago   but I feel like I need swatches...but I really really WANT it lol


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ugh! I almost bought it a bit ago   but I feel like I need swatches...but I really really WANT it lol



The only swatches I saw were from TM


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 11, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> The only swatches I saw were from TM



Trend Mood??? If so ....NOOOOO


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 11, 2017)

Beauty Professor: First Look: Charlotte Tilbury Instant Look in a Palette Smokey Eye Beauty

Here are swatches from Beauty Professor. My self control took a nosedive and I ordered it. Apparently it's already going to be here tomorrow. I'll post comparison swatches with previous Instant Look palettes as soon as I can.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 11, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Trend Mood??? If so ....NOOOOO





hitchcockblonde said:


> Beauty Professor: First Look: Charlotte Tilbury Instant Look in a Palette Smokey Eye Beauty
> 
> Here are swatches from Beauty Professor. My self control took a nosedive and I ordered it. Apparently it's already going to be here tomorrow. I'll post comparison swatches with previous Instant Look palettes as soon as I can.



It's giving me slight TF Unabashed vibes


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 11, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Beauty Professor: First Look: Charlotte Tilbury Instant Look in a Palette Smokey Eye Beauty
> 
> Here are swatches from Beauty Professor. My self control took a nosedive and I ordered it. Apparently it's already going to be here tomorrow. I'll post comparison swatches with previous Instant Look palettes as soon as I can.



Yes! The swatches are GORGEOUS! Thank goodness because I purchased it too


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 12, 2017)

*I saw someone already caught the beauty professor post. 
Here are a couple swatch images:
*





*A skip for me! Too many similar shades / products already in my wardrobe.*


----------



## VAL4M (Oct 12, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *I saw someone already caught the beauty professor post.
> Here are a couple swatch images:
> *
> View attachment 61885
> ...



Also too basic for me ...


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 12, 2017)

I love that it's so basic - makes it that much easier the dress up or down and wear with a variety of lipsticks. I have the Beauty Glow Palette and have gotten more use out of that than I ever thought I would. I think the Smokey Palette will complement her other palettes very nicely. So excited to get mine.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 12, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I love that it's so basic - makes it that much easier the dress up or down and wear with a variety of lipsticks. I have the Beauty Glow Palette and have gotten more use out of that than I ever thought I would. I think the Smokey Palette will complement her other palettes very nicely. So excited to get mine.



I whole heartedly agree! Given how much I love the Beauty Glow palette, I am sure that this palette will get a lot of use as well. The fact that there is a bronzer and the bar of gold highlighter is just awesome too. Cannot wait!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2017)

I ordered it too  I LOVE these palettes soooo much. Usually I buy another after I get the first one LOL


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 12, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I ordered it too  I LOVE these palettes soooo much. Usually I buy another after I get the first one LOL




I shouldn't laugh really because I do the same thing! Lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> I shouldn't laugh really because I do the same thing! Lol



Ahahahahahahaha!!! You too Laugh away sis!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 12, 2017)

Instagram

Instagram

EXCLUSIVE CHARLOTTE TILBURY INSTANT SMOKEY EYE PALETTE!!!! - YouTube


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Instagram
> 
> Instagram
> 
> EXCLUSIVE CHARLOTTE TILBURY INSTANT SMOKEY EYE PALETTE!!!! - YouTube



Nice!!! He bought 5 of them


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 12, 2017)

The weather is terrible so I did the best I could picture wise. No swatches yet, waiting for a bit more sun.







Okay on top we have Seductive Beauty and Smokey Beauty. The bottom is Beauty Glow then Natural Beauty. 

I would say the two eyeshadow shades other than black in the Smokey palette are very similar if not the same to two shades in the Natural palette. The #6  blush in Smokey looks very similar to the #5  blushes in Seductive and Natural, maybe slightly cooler. The bronze shade is the same in all except Seductive, which is more warm. The highlight in Smokey is more yellow/gold toned than it looks in pictures. I'm not saying it's necessary but I really like having these all in one palettes.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 12, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The weather is terrible so I did the best I could picture wise. No swatches yet, waiting for a bit more sun.
> 
> Okay on top we have Seductive Beauty and Smokey Beauty. The bottom is Beauty Glow then Natural Beauty.
> 
> I would say the two eyeshadow shades other than black in the Smokey palette are very similar if not the same to two shades in the Natural palette. The #6  blush in Smokey looks very similar to the #5  blushes in Seductive and Natural, maybe slightly cooler. The bronze shade is the same in all except Seductive, which is more warm. The highlight in Smokey is more yellow/gold toned than it looks in pictures. I'm not saying it's necessary but I really like having these all in one palettes.



Thanks doll! I still really love it  I'm a little bit worried that you don't sound wowed by it.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 12, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> The weather is terrible so I did the best I could picture wise. No swatches yet, waiting for a bit more sun
> .
> 
> 
> ...


*This was very helpful. Now officially a skip for me. The shades are all too light for me. Its all good! I love my Beauty Glow palette!*


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2017)

I think those blush shades are lovely looking!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 13, 2017)

My smokey palette arrived today and I'm not sure that it's a keeper. The colors are pretty but swatch very lightly. The gold highlighter has some small flecks of glitter in it. I'm going to wear it tomorrow.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2017)

Ack, you guys are freakin me out  I was thinking maybe I should cancel mine, then got a shipping email lol


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 13, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ack, you guys are freakin me out  I was thinking maybe I should cancel mine, then got a shipping email lol



Don't freak out yet. Take a look at the review and swatches by beautyprofessor again- it looks really beautiful and pigmented. I'm pretty confident I'm going to love mine, and I know how you love your CT Beauty palettes! Just breathe. It's all good


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 13, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Ack, you guys are freakin me out  I was thinking maybe I should cancel mine, then got a shipping email lol


Don't freak out yet. Sometimes products apply better than the swatches. I was just a little surprised as my swatches weren't nearly as dark as some of the ones I've seen online. Curious to see how it looks once applied. At least it doesn't have an odor like the eye palette! LOL


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 13, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Don't freak out yet. Sometimes products apply better than the swatches. I was just a little surprised as my swatches weren't nearly as dark as some of the ones I've seen online. Curious to see how it looks once applied. At least it doesn't have an odor like the eye palette! LOL



Ok lol! Ewe, a stinky es palette  Does Beautylish have a good return policy?


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2017)

Other web pages load normally but posting here is slow going for me... 

Charlotte Tilbury Smokey Eye Beauty Instant Look in a Palette Review & Swatches


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2017)

........


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2017)

......


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 14, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> Don't freak out yet. Sometimes products apply better than the swatches. I was just a little surprised as my swatches weren't nearly as dark as some of the ones I've seen online. Curious to see how it looks once applied. At least it doesn't have an odor like the eye palette! LOL


Update - for the most part, this applied much better than it swatched. I still found the highlighter to be light when I applied it. I like subtle highlighters but this barely showed up on me and I'm pale....everything shows up on me!

i think if you don't have many CT products, this is worth it. I'm sending mine back. I have a lot of CT makeup and I can easily dupe this with other CT products. Besides, I've spent too much on makeup lately - the ABH Prism palette (LOVE this), Natasha Denona Lila and holiday palettes.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Don't freak out yet. Take a look at the review and swatches by beautyprofessor again- it looks really beautiful and pigmented. I'm pretty confident I'm going to love mine, and I know how you love your CT Beauty palettes! Just breathe. It's all good



Yes, I like her swatches & I just looked at T's & love hers too so  I just got back from shopping all day. Then I ran 5 miles & biked 12!!! I'm pooped but hubs just brought me my glass of wine so all is GOOD 

Oh...I bought THE MOST GORGEOUS Gorgio Armani lipstick/gloss set. It's the triangle holiday box for $38 YOU NEED NEED it!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL! The lipstick is this beautiful sheer pink with beautiful subtle good slight shimmy. The gloss is a matte warm peach pink that is just gorgeous on the lips. I LOVE both on so much that I ordered another through my store when I got home. They are sold out online so you have to get them through a counter.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2017)

AWS...what is with your secret coded message posts tonight


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> AWS...what is with your secret coded message posts tonight



Lol that means, "help, it's taking forever for the post to load and it went through several times" lol


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2017)

^Funny. The site has been s l o w & wonky again.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Yes, I like her swatches & I just looked at T's & love hers too so  I just got back from shopping all day. Then I ran 5 miles & biked 12!!! I'm pooped but hubs just brought me my glass of wine so all is GOOD
> 
> Oh...I bought THE MOST GORGEOUS Gorgio Armani lipstick/gloss set. It's the triangle holiday box for $38 YOU NEED NEED it!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL! The lipstick is this beautiful sheer pink with beautiful subtle good slight shimmy. The gloss is a matte warm peach pink that is just gorgeous on the lips. I LOVE both on so much that I ordered another through my store when I got home. They are sold out online so you have to get them through a counter.



Oh my goodness I want that set!  It was never available in Canada, but I saw it on the US site and it sold out before I could grab it! Eeeeeee! Shoot!

You are in such great shape! Wow! Awesome!  I'm so happy you like the swatches.  I'm still waiting for my palette too, but I'm excited! Off to track down the Armani!!!!!!!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh my goodness I want that set!  It was never available in Canada, but I saw it on the US site and it sold out before I could grab it! Eeeeeee! Shoot!
> 
> You are in such great shape! Wow! Awesome!  I'm so happy you like the swatches.  I'm still waiting for my palette too, but I'm excited! Off to track down the Armani!!!!!!!



 I thought of you when I tried both on when I got home. Well, I tried the lipstick on in the car on the way home & kept saying..."oh, this is so pretty on" lol

I love working out. Yesterday, I did a record of 13,830 steps!!! and burned 1700 calories I was surprised because I didn't think I did anything out of the ordinary for me in a day. Anyhow...I bought 2 beautiful kimonos at Anthropologie today. They were running a sale. I also bought 2 pairs of jeans hahaha!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> I thought of you when I tried both on when I got home. Well, I tried the lipstick on in the car on the way home & kept saying..."oh, this is so pretty on" lol
> 
> I love working out. Yesterday, I did a record of 13,830 steps!!! and burned 1700 calories I was surprised because I didn't think I did anything out of the ordinary for me in a day. Anyhow...I bought 2 beautiful kimonos at Anthropologie today. They were running a sale. I also bought 2 pairs of jeans hahaha!



You are a superstar! I haven't had time to do any physical shopping lately because I've been swamped with grading..No running for me, although the hair -pulling work I've been doing would definitely warrant an exercise break I doubt I'll be able to get my hands on the Armani box since I'm not in the USA and it would likely be a small miracle for it to launch in Canada  I trust your opinion though, so I've added those two products to my loves list. I already have 6 or 7 of the Armani lip magnets and the formula is incredible ( and I personally dislike most liquid lipsticks). Thanks so much for recommending the set! 

FYI, this Monday a bunch of holiday sets are dropping on the Sephora App including a givenchy set of two minis and the Nars triangle sets (Hot sand, Anita & Deep throat, Barbara). Apparently the sets will be quite limited.

Edit: I bought two if the givenchy sets One is a gift.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> You are a superstar! I haven't had time to do any physical shopping lately because I've been swamped with grading..No running for me, although the hair -pulling work I've been doing would definitely warrant an exercise break I doubt I'll be able to get my hands on the Armani box since I'm not in the USA and it would likely be a small miracle for it to launch in Canada  I trust your opinion though, so I've added those two products to my loves list. I already have 6 or 7 of the Armani lip magnets and the formula is incredible ( and I personally dislike most liquid lipsticks). Thanks so much for recommending the set!
> 
> FYI, this Monday a bunch of holiday sets are dropping on the Sephora App including a givenchy set of two minis and the Nars triangle sets (Hot sand, Anita & Deep throat, Barbara). Apparently the sets will be quite limited.



Thanks for the heads up. I don't have the app so I guess I will go get it. I would love to have the givenchy set. 
I wonder if Nordies will get more of the Armani set before the holidays. Can you order from Nordies?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Oct 14, 2017)

fur4elise said:


> *This was very helpful. Now officially a skip for me. The shades are all too light for me. Its all good! I love my Beauty Glow palette!*


I ordered this. It doesn't look as dark in person as it does in pics. I do think it is darker than the other palettes.  I need to try it on though.


----------



## Shars (Oct 14, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> Oh my goodness I want that set!  It was never available in Canada, but I saw it on the US site and it sold out before I could grab it! Eeeeeee! Shoot!
> 
> You are in such great shape! Wow! Awesome!  I'm so happy you like the swatches.  I'm still waiting for my palette too, but I'm excited! Off to track down the Armani!!!!!!!



It keeps going out of stock on the US site as well! I was hoping to order it this weekend with the 20% off F&F code *pouts*


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I don't have the app so I guess I will go get it. I would love to have the givenchy set.
> I wonder if Nordies will get more of the Armani set before the holidays. Can you order from Nordies?



Yes! I can! I was just looking on Nordstrom and saw that there is an eye set too! I will definitely keep checking back in case it re-stocks. I'm watching Sephora like a hawk too lol!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 14, 2017)

Shars said:


> It keeps going out of stock on the US site as well! I was hoping to order it this weekend with the 20% off F&F code *pouts*



I noticed that too! Both Armani lip sets are now gone from the site along with the Yves saint Laurent set I had on my loves list. Boo!


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 14, 2017)

elegant-one said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I don't have the app so I guess I will go get it. I would love to have the givenchy set.
> I wonder if Nordies will get more of the Armani set before the holidays. Can you order from Nordies?



FYI -The Givenchy set features 202 Rose Dressing & 315 Framboise Velours.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Oct 16, 2017)

Alright, the weather improved so I did my best. Sorry for the pic spam. The two eyeshadows that are not black from the Smokey palette are lighter in real life than the shades in the Natural palette. The gold bar highlight I still have to test out on my face, it didn't seem very smooth when I was finger swatching it but I'll reserve judgement.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2017)

Charlotte Tilbury Instant Look in a Palette Smokey Eye Beauty | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## lipstickaddict (Oct 17, 2017)

awickedshape said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Instant Look in a Palette Smokey Eye Beauty | The Beauty Look Book



"Bottom line a solid performer."  

Still waiting for mine, but happy to hear that she gives it a thumbs up.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 17, 2017)

lipstickaddict said:


> "Bottom line a solid performer."
> 
> Still waiting for mine, but happy to hear that she gives it a thumbs up.





...


----------



## peanut (Dec 1, 2017)

In case anyone was interested in the Charlotte Tilbury mystery boxes available for purchase on Cyber Monday, here is my experience. I received my deluxe mystery box yesterday. For $200, I would receive seven full-sized products worth more than $425. (There was also a regular mystery box for $100 worth $220.) Anyway, this is what was in my package:

Wonder Glow - $55
Legendary Brows (Clear) - $22.50
Legendary Mascara - $32
Matte Revolution Lipstick (Very Victoria) - $34
Eyes to Mesmerize (Marie Antoinette) - $32
Norman Parkinson Makeup Bag (the small one) - originally sold for $45 I believe (not currently available)
A keychain - unsure of price (not currently available)

Excluding the keychain, this totals $220.50, which is far from $425. My package did include the largest size of her perfume, but it was a bonus offer for spending $200 and not part of the mystery box. Anyway, I sent it all back. I actually liked and would have used the products I received but I was expecting so much more. I kept digging around that box hoping to find something else, but nada. I called CT CS this morning but no one was available to talk with and they suggested writing an email. I already knew I wouldn't be keeping it so I just sent it back, but I'm still perplexed by what I received. Did anyone else order the mystery box? I'd love to know what you got!





 
​


----------



## JulieDiva (Dec 1, 2017)

peanut said:


> In case anyone was interested in the Charlotte Tilbury mystery boxes available for purchase on Cyber Monday, here is my experience. I received my deluxe mystery box yesterday. For $200, I would receive seven full-sized products worth more than $425. (There was also a regular mystery box for $100 worth $220.) Anyway, this is what was in my package:
> 
> Wonder Glow - $55
> Legendary Brows (Clear) - $22.50
> ...




Hello and I am sorry to hear about your box.  
I ordered the mystery box, not deluxe, just regular one for $125 Candadian.

I GOT THE EXACT SAME ITEMS AS YOU!

I also did not get my free perfume!!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 1, 2017)

uh-oh...it sounds like you got the regular box, peanut


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm really impressed by CT Customer Service. I returned a lipstick in early November and realized earlier this week that I never received a refund confirmation. When I contacted them earlier this week,  not only did they refund the lipstick immediately, they also refunded the price of the other lipstick in the order that I kept! I got a lipstick for free. They said it was to make up for the delay with processing the refund. Consider me impressed.


----------



## peanut (Dec 2, 2017)

JulieDiva said:


> Hello and I am sorry to hear about your box.
> I ordered the mystery box, not deluxe, just regular one for $125 Candadian.
> 
> I GOT THE EXACT SAME ITEMS AS YOU!
> ...



Thanks so much, JulieDiva! I'm definitely thinking I got the wrong  mystery box. I'm so sorry you didn't get your perfume! I've had only  good experiences with Charlotte Tilbury up till now. I did end up  emailing their support line just to let them know what happened. I don't  mind having $200 back in my pocket but I was really looking forward to  this. Did you like the contents of your box? I would have liked them for  $100. lol! I hope you get your perfume!!


----------



## peanut (Dec 2, 2017)

JerseyGirl said:


> uh-oh...it sounds like you got the regular box, peanut



Yes, that's the conclusion I've coming to! I bet they got a lot of orders and I'm sure mistakes happen. Wish it wasn't at the expense of my box. I know I should have emailed before I sent the box back, but I had the day off and wanted to get to the PO before the holiday rush on the weekend.


----------



## peanut (Dec 2, 2017)

MaryJane said:


> I'm really impressed by CT Customer Service. I returned a lipstick in early November and realized earlier this week that I never received a refund confirmation. When I contacted them earlier this week,  not only did they refund the lipstick immediately, they also refunded the price of the other lipstick in the order that I kept! I got a lipstick for free. They said it was to make up for the delay with processing the refund. Consider me impressed.



Wow, that's good customer service!!


----------



## mac_aiken (Dec 2, 2017)

I'm thinking about picking up her pressed powder. Has anyone used it?


----------



## beautycool (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi everyone ! How is everyone I not been on here for ages any thread  
I'm thijking of buying some ct make up but not sure what yet I'm thinking one of the palette and a lipstick maybe pillow talk I would like to try a foundation but not sure what colour I haven't a make up counter by me as such I haven't no make up counters local to me . I have Armani luminous silk and I love it ! It looks abit funny on me now I think but I'm not sure what I mean I think it's too much colour for winter but I could be wrong it could make me look like a ghost or I could be talking about another foundation I don't know I have too many pores and lines on my face that seem too show up more when I put foundation on now a days so I take it all off then wash my face the just use moisturiser and something like beauty flash balm like clarins etc elemis etc 
i been away from here for so long so hiya guys xxx


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Dec 6, 2017)

http://www.byrdie.com/charlotte-tilbury-glow-booster

new product


----------



## JulieDiva (Dec 15, 2017)

peanut said:


> Thanks so much, JulieDiva! I'm definitely thinking I got the wrong  mystery box. I'm so sorry you didn't get your perfume! I've had only  good experiences with Charlotte Tilbury up till now. I did end up  emailing their support line just to let them know what happened. I don't  mind having $200 back in my pocket but I was really looking forward to  this. Did you like the contents of your box? I would have liked them for  $100. lol! I hope you get your perfume!!


Thanks.  I emailed them and they immediately shipped the perfume!!!!  YESS!!! 
so what happened? you got a refund?  or did they ship the deluxe box?

I love the items!  This is my first CT purchase, and I am loving her products.


----------



## JulieDiva (Dec 15, 2017)

beautycool said:


> Hi everyone ! How is everyone I not been on here for ages any thread
> I'm thijking of buying some ct make up but not sure what yet I'm thinking one of the palette and a lipstick maybe pillow talk I would like to try a foundation but not sure what colour I haven't a make up counter by me as such I haven't no make up counters local to me . I have Armani luminous silk and I love it ! It looks abit funny on me now I think but I'm not sure what I mean I think it's too much colour for winter but I could be wrong it could make me look like a ghost or I could be talking about another foundation I don't know I have too many pores and lines on my face that seem too show up more when I put foundation on now a days so I take it all off then wash my face the just use moisturiser and something like beauty flash balm like clarins etc elemis etc
> i been away from here for so long so hiya guys xxx




I am new to CT, but so far I love the products I have tried...I have one lipstick which is a good formula, and the legendary mascara is amazing.  similar to chanel volume.


----------



## peanut (Dec 21, 2017)

I see that the CT site is offering Bronze and Blush, the exclusive from the Nordstrom Anniversary sale this year. At least I think it's the same, in which case I won't have to buy it. This is probably my favorite blush! Such a pretty pink!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 21, 2017)

hitchcockblonde said:


> http://www.byrdie.com/charlotte-tilbury-glow-booster
> 
> new product



Oh wow, a miracle in a bottle  Sounds promising.


----------



## TraceyMc (Jan 4, 2018)

Just ordered the new CT Brightening Youth Glow (ordered from Selfridges where it's also listed as a primer) Wayne Goss also said it was a primer Charlotte Tilbury Brightening Youth Glow Review - YouTube  I will report back and let you know , I already have the Healthy Glow and love it in summer . Also I agree with Wayne , would love some new eye shadow quads from CT !


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## TraceyMc (Jan 6, 2018)

hitchcockblonde said:


> View attachment 62864
> View attachment 62865



OOOOhhh excited for this as I love her Magic foundation so would like a glowy version


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 31, 2018)

CT has some new lipsticks and liners coming out. I believe they're available tomorrow. I got an early access link - none of the lipsticks interest me but I may get some of the liners. Hers are the best.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 20, 2018)

Got a sample of the new Hollywood Flawless Face Filter. From what I can tell it seems to be a highlighter. I'm wearing shade 4 and it seems to give a more wet look than her other highlighters. It reminds me of the cream highlighter in the new Natasha Denona blush palettes. I don't see much difference between this and the CT highlighter that is in the tube (can't think of the name).

The SA said it doesn't give any coverage so each shade can be worn by any skin tone. It just depends on what effect you're going for - the darker colors could be bronzers with the lighter colors are more intense highlights.


----------



## awickedshape (Feb 22, 2018)

BMU Brighton Make up School on Instagram: “BMU are very excited to have got their hands on the newly launched @ctilburymakeup Hollywood Flawless Filter! We’re huge fans of her…”


Charlotte Tilbury Flawless Filter Review - Before & After


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Mar 13, 2018)

I have never tried her products.. but lately I'm so wanting to try them. Any suggestions on what should I buy first? I was thinking about a lipstick.. or an eye pencil..  thank you in advance.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 15, 2018)

FrankieFrancy said:


> I have never tried her products.. but lately I'm so wanting to try them. Any suggestions on what should I buy first? I was thinking about a lipstick.. or an eye pencil..  thank you in advance.


My favorite product is the Instant Face palette in Beauty Glow. It's a little pricey but you get to try eyeshadow, blush, bronzer and highlighter.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Mar 15, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My favorite product is the Instant Face palette in Beauty Glow. It's a little pricey but you get to try eyeshadow, blush, bronzer and highlighter.



Agreed those pallets are excellent products to try.


----------



## boschicka (Mar 15, 2018)

FrankieFrancy said:


> I have never tried her products.. but lately I'm so wanting to try them. Any suggestions on what should I buy first? I was thinking about a lipstick.. or an eye pencil..  thank you in advance.



Lipstick, lip cheat, or eye crayon!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 10, 2018)

Charlotte Tilbury Hollywood Flawless Filter Review + Swatches | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Apr 12, 2018)

New Products


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 12, 2018)

hitchcockblonde said:


> New Products
> View attachment 63744
> View attachment 63745
> View attachment 63746



They look nice... _too_ nice 

Charlotte Tilbury Pretty Youth Glow Filter Swatches

Charlotte Tilbury Bigger Brighter Eyes - Exaggereyes & Transformeyes

The Cut
Charlotte Tilbury’s New Beauty Filter Makeup Collection

Allure
Charlotte Tilbury Limited-Edition Beauty Filters Collection Launches on April 19 - Exclusive With Pictures

Hello Giggles
Charlotte Tilbury New Beauty Filters Makeup Collection


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 12, 2018)

The warmer eyeshadow quad will be mine. Possibly the coral blush duo.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 13, 2018)

FrankieFrancy said:


> I have never tried her products.. but lately I'm so wanting to try them. Any suggestions on what should I buy first? I was thinking about a lipstick.. or an eye pencil..  thank you in advance.


blush


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 13, 2018)

Alesandra Macsim Make-upArtist on Instagram: “Introducing to you The new Bigger Brighter Eyes Filter In Transformereyes Launching Next Thursday the 19th of April! Inspired by the…”


----------



## boschicka (Apr 20, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Alesandra Macsim Make-upArtist on Instagram: “Introducing to you The new Bigger Brighter Eyes Filter In Transformereyes Launching Next Thursday the 19th of April! Inspired by the…”



Just ordered both


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Just ordered both



Lol

We all feel that way sometimes


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Just ordered both



I feel ya. They look awfully pretty


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 20, 2018)

Charlotte Tilbury Beauty Filters Collection | New Launch – Ms Tantrum Blog


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 23, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Just ordered both



I just ordered Exagger-Eyes.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 23, 2018)

Mona Khan, DO on Instagram: “New video up on the Bigger Brighter Eyes Luxury Eyeshadow Quads by @ctilburymakeup called Exagger-Eyes and Transform-Eyes Link in my…”


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 24, 2018)

I bought both quads and am wearing Exaggereyes today. So, so pretty on. The prime color seems to have a gold shift when I look at my lids at certain angles. Can't wait to try the other quad tomorrow.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 24, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I bought both quads and am wearing Exaggereyes today. So, so pretty on. The prime color seems to have a gold shift when I look at my lids at certain angles. Can't wait to try the other quad tomorrow.



That's so great to hear! Thanks


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 24, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Mona Khan, DO on Instagram: “New video up on the Bigger Brighter Eyes Luxury Eyeshadow Quads by @ctilburymakeup called Exagger-Eyes and Transform-Eyes Link in my…”



She is soooo cute!!!


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 28, 2018)

Charlotte Tilbury Beauty Filter Collection Bigger Brighter Eyes | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 28, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Beauty Filter Collection Bigger Brighter Eyes | The Beauty Look Book



Having worn both quads, I agree with Sabrina’s review of them. Especially where she says that although the colors may be dupable, the undertone, texture, and pigment make them look good on the eye. Of the two, exaggerize(rose gold) make my eyes look bigger and brighter but transformereyes enhances my blue eyes more. I’m very happy with both and can’t wait until the new cream blushes are released.


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 28, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Having worn both quads, I agree with Sabrina’s review of them. Especially where she says that although the colors may be dupable, the undertone, texture, and pigment make them look good on the eye. Of the two, exaggerize(rose gold) make my eyes look bigger and brighter but transformereyes enhances my blue eyes more. I’m very happy with both and can’t wait until the new cream blushes are released.



YES! I agree completely.


----------



## awickedshape (Apr 29, 2018)

Beauty Professor(R) Rachel Anise on Instagram: “Get very excited for these glorious new shades of @ctilburymakeup Eyes to Mesmerise...Star Gold and Rose Gold (which I was wearing in my…”


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 29, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Beauty Professor(R) Rachel Anise on Instagram: “Get very excited for these glorious new shades of @ctilburymakeup Eyes to Mesmerise...Star Gold and Rose Gold (which I was wearing in my…”



Those are both very pretty! I can't wait to see swatches.


----------



## awickedshape (May 2, 2018)

Look a lil familiar? 

Charlotte Tilbury Eyes to Mesmerise Rose Gold & Star Gold Swatches


----------



## fur4elise (May 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Look a lil familiar?
> Charlotte Tilbury Eyes to Mesmerise Rose Gold & Star Gold Swatches



*Hmmmmm...lol I'd say the price point is aa bit more palatable...if I am thinking of what you are thinking of... I wonder how they compare in quality & pigmentation. Both shades are very pretty. 

p.s. I bet Sabrina will do comparison swatches...she is great for that.*


----------



## MaryJane (May 3, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Look a lil familiar?
> 
> Charlotte Tilbury Eyes to Mesmerise Rose Gold & Star Gold Swatches


Are these similar to the Tom Ford ones? I haven't gotten any of those...too expensive. I like the Rose Gold one.


----------



## fur4elise (May 3, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Are these similar to the Tom Ford ones? I haven't gotten any of those...too expensive. I like the Rose Gold one.



*I was attempting humor in my response to [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION]  I was also thinking of the Tom Ford cream eye shadow duos.*


----------



## MaryJane (May 3, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *I was attempting humor in my response to @awickedshape  I was also thinking of the Tom Ford cream eye shadow duos.*


I want both of the new CT  ones! I have blue eyes and these shades really make them pop. They're also about 1/2 the price of the TF ones.


----------



## fur4elise (May 3, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I want both of the new CT  ones! I have blue eyes and these shades really make them pop. They're also about 1/2 the price of the TF ones.



*Exactly! And actually to me they look more pigmented. *


----------



## fur4elise (May 4, 2018)

*beautyprofessor

*




*I really like the Star Gold*


----------



## javadoo (May 4, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Having worn both quads, I agree with Sabrina’s review of them. Especially where she says that although the colors may be dupable, the undertone, texture, and pigment make them look good on the eye. Of the two, exaggerize(rose gold) make my eyes look bigger and brighter but transformereyes enhances my blue eyes more. I’m very happy with both and can’t wait until the new cream blushes are released.



So, are they worth it?
I'm thinking about getting both, but $100 for 8 shadows is a little steep.


----------



## MaryJane (May 4, 2018)

javadoo said:


> So, are they worth it?
> I'm thinking about getting both, but $100 for 8 shadows is a little steep.


Hmmm....I hard a time answering this. I think per quad the price is reasonable. It's worth it if you really like the CT formula and will make use of the colors in both quads. Not sure if I can really say spending $100 on 8 eye shadows from any brand is really worth it but considering the price of Tom Ford and Chanel quads the price for CT isn't unreasonable (IMHO).


----------



## FrankieFrancy (May 10, 2018)

After your suggestions I finally bought some CT makeup! OMG I love it!  Unfortunatly they didn't have those eyeshadow palettes containing everything (eyeshadow, blush and highlight). I was in London.. and I was given a gift card by my parents.....  I bought the Hollywood Flawless filter, pillow talk lipstick and lip pencil, the Audrey Eye Pencil and the filmstar contour bronze and highlight. At last I also bought her smudge brush. Ladies.. all products are amazing!!! I could not believe it.. I don't know if it's just me being too enthusiast, but it really takes makeup to another level. The eye pencil is so soft and easy to smudge and build. Pillow talk is a lovely everyday shade. The contour bronze and highlight is invisible! What I mean is that you wear it and it looks so natural, it blends perfectly with the skin. At last her smudge brush has become one of my most favorite brushes, it's soft and so easy to work with.. I'm defintly going to buy other products the next time I go to London! Thank you everyone for your advice!


----------



## fur4elise (May 13, 2018)

*Sabrina is always as good as gold. CT swatches along with some comparisons. 

*






*I am still sold on the Star Gold! 


*​(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## lipstickaddict (May 13, 2018)

I agree with Sabrina that when blended out Tom Ford Golden peach and CT Rose Gold are similar, but Golden Peach is pinker and cooler in tone. They are similar enough that you probably don't need both but I am very happy that I have Rose Gold. I've been applying it with my finger as a solid wash on my eyelids and it is absolutely stunning.Here is Golden peach on the left and Rose Gold on the right. Hth!


----------



## MaryJane (May 29, 2018)

I got the VIP pre-launch access email for the new beauty filters blushes and lipgloss. It took me about 5.2 seconds to order them with overmight shipping. 

Her products rarely let me down and I'm a sucker for limited edition stuff.


----------



## peanut (May 29, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I got the VIP pre-launch access email for the new beauty filters blushes and lipgloss. It took me about 5.2 seconds to order them with overmight shipping.
> 
> Her products rarely let me down and I'm a sucker for limited edition stuff.



Yes!! I always succumb to a CT pre-launch!! I hope you love everything. Didn't get overnight shipping, so I'm hoping they get here by the end of the week. I'll watch for your next post to see what you think of everything. Did you order the brush? That's the one thing I had in and out of my cart until I finally decided not to get it. Wish it was sold separately in case it turns out to be a wonderful, must-have item!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 30, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I got the VIP pre-launch access email for the new beauty filters blushes and lipgloss. It took me about 5.2 seconds to order them with overmight shipping.
> 
> Her products rarely let me down and I'm a sucker for limited edition stuff.



How do you get to be VIP? I remember signing up for emails but I don't remember ever receiving any. I guess I should look into it because it seems like other retailers take forever to get her products.


----------



## MaryJane (May 30, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> How do you get to be VIP? I remember signing up for emails but I don't remember ever receiving any. I guess I should look into it because it seems like other retailers take forever to get her products.


I’m not sure the VIP is a real thing. All I did was sign up for emails on her site a while ago. It seems ever since I signed up, I get an email about 2 days prior to the launch of new products with early access to buy them. I do order a lot from her site but I think all you need to do is sign up for her emails.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (May 30, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I’m not sure the VIP is a real thing. All I did was sign up for emails on her site a while ago. It seems ever since I signed up, I get an email about 2 days prior to the launch of new products with early access to buy them. I do order a lot from her site but I think all you need to do is sign up for her emails.



I think I should sign up again.  Thanks. Curious about this new product. I assume a video about it will be up soon.


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2018)

I'm signed up & I buy from the site & I didn't get the email


----------



## MaryJane (May 30, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I'm signed up & I buy from the site & I didn't get the email



That is so strange. I did sign up to be on the waitlist for these new products. I wonder if that’s why I got it? They’ll be on sale tomorrow. I plan on trying them out tomorrow and I’ll post once I do.


----------



## elegant-one (May 30, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> That is so strange. I did sign up to be on the waitlist for these new products. I wonder if that’s why I got it? They’ll be on sale tomorrow. I plan on trying them out tomorrow and I’ll post once I do.


  You're Special!   It must be the wait list which I never saw. Can't wait to hear what you think.


----------



## MaryJane (May 30, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> You're Special!   It must be the wait list which I never saw. Can't wait to hear what you think.



The list was really easy to miss. It was on the home page of her site but it wasn’t displayed until after all the other new products.


----------



## MaryJane (May 31, 2018)

Wearing some of my new stuff today.

The gloss is a basic clear gloss with that tingly peppermint. I can't say that it makes my lips look fuller but it's a nice, non-sticky formula. 
The Seduction blush.....it's described on the CT site as 'dolly pink'. I have no idea what this means but, on me, it's a light neutral tan/pink. Both the highlighter and blush are really subtle but can be built up. It's very pretty and it's so neutral that I think I can wear it with any eye and lip combo. The other color (don't recall the name) is coral and much more pigmented.

The formula is kind of a waxy-cream but when applied it dries down to a powder. It reminds me of the old Chanel cream blushes but the CT has more slip to it. 

Hope this info helps those who are interested in checking these out.


----------



## peanut (May 31, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Wearing some of my new stuff today.
> 
> The gloss is a basic clear gloss with that tingly peppermint. I can't say that it makes my lips look fuller but it's a nice, non-sticky formula.
> The Seduction blush.....it's described on the CT site as 'dolly pink'. I have no idea what this means but, on me, it's a light neutral tan/pink. Both the highlighter and blush are really subtle but can be built up. It's very pretty and it's so neutral that I think I can wear it with any eye and lip combo. The other color (don't recall the name) is coral and much more pigmented.
> ...



Thank you! I hope you love everything! I bought the same exact products. I loved the Chanel cream blushes, so it sounds like I'll like these as well. Are both highlighters relatively subtle or just the one that came with the Seduction blush? Mine come tomorrow so I guess I'll find out. Still wondering if I should have bought that brush! I'll have to look at some tutorials to see how it's used.


----------



## elegant-one (May 31, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Wearing some of my new stuff today.
> 
> The gloss is a basic clear gloss with that tingly peppermint. I can't say that it makes my lips look fuller but it's a nice, non-sticky formula.
> The Seduction blush.....it's described on the CT site as 'dolly pink'. I have no idea what this means but, on me, it's a light neutral tan/pink. Both the highlighter and blush are really subtle but can be built up. It's very pretty and it's so neutral that I think I can wear it with any eye and lip combo. The other color (don't recall the name) is coral and much more pigmented.
> ...



They sound pretty. Do you love them? Thanks so much!


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 1, 2018)

peanut said:


> Thank you! I hope you love everything! I bought the same exact products. I loved the Chanel cream blushes, so it sounds like I'll like these as well. Are both highlighters relatively subtle or just the one that came with the Seduction blush? Mine come tomorrow so I guess I'll find out. Still wondering if I should have bought that brush! I'll have to look at some tutorials to see how it's used.



It might just be how I applied it but the highlighters were more easily built up than the blushes but still very pretty and wearable. Now that I've had a chance to play with them more, the consistency reminds me of the creams in the Natasha Denona Diamond and Blush palette (which I love). Of the two CT blushes, the coral one is definitely more pigmented.

Let me know how you like yours.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 2, 2018)

Hi guys not been on here for ages ! Cannot remember my last make up purchase lol I don't think I bought any for a long time . I have just purchased my first ever ct rose lip gloss heart wand I cannot remember what it's called the exact name for it . I'm hoping it's great  I wanted a lipstick but got confused on the website about mattes kissing etc so I left it . I did want pillow talk for ages and ages but I left it as I wasn't to sure on people reviews 
so I left it  any advice on colours please thank you guys


----------



## Haven (Jun 2, 2018)

I swatched the new blush highlighter duos and purchased the darker coral one. The other duo would not show up on my skin tone, and I am about NW 15. Blended right in. I bought the new gloss too. I am into the juicy summer lip look right now and hopefully it will add a lot of shine. If not then back it goes. 

They didn’t have the new cream shadows in stock. I am interested in those as well.


----------



## peanut (Jun 4, 2018)

Haven said:


> I swatched the new blush highlighter duos and purchased the darker coral one. The other duo would not show up on my skin tone, and I am about NW 15. Blended right in. I bought the new gloss too. I am into the juicy summer lip look right now and hopefully it will add a lot of shine. If not then back it goes.
> 
> They didn’t have the new cream shadows in stock. I am interested in those as well.



I received the blushes but haven't used them yet. Thanks for your post as I am now thinking about returning the pink and just keeping the coral. I bought form Charlotte Tilbury's site so I can't return used products. If it doesn't show up on you at NW15 it sure won't show up on me at NW20!


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 4, 2018)

peanut said:


> I received the blushes but haven't used them yet. Thanks for your post as I am now thinking about returning the pink and just keeping the coral. I bought form Charlotte Tilbury's site so I can't return used products. If it doesn't show up on you at NW15 it sure won't show up on me at NW20!


Charlotte Tilbury recently changed their return policy and will accept gently used products. I would suggest trying the pink and see if you like it. I’m an NC 20 and it showed up on me. It was subtle but it did show up.


----------



## Haven (Jun 4, 2018)

peanut said:


> I received the blushes but haven't used them yet. Thanks for your post as I am now thinking about returning the pink and just keeping the coral. I bought form Charlotte Tilbury's site so I can't return used products. If it doesn't show up on you at NW15 it sure won't show up on me at NW20!


I think that they now accept gently used products for return (I would double check this though).  The CT MUA actually discouraged me from getting the lighter duo when I swatched it. If I applied it using a heavy hand,  then it might show up lightly on my skin. Just normal swatching yielded no discernible color.  I wasn’t impressed enough with the pigmentation to get it.


----------



## peanut (Jun 5, 2018)

Haven said:


> I think that they now accept gently used products for return (I would double check this though).  The CT MUA actually discouraged me from getting the lighter duo when I swatched it. If I applied it using a heavy hand,  then it might show up lightly on my skin. Just normal swatching yielded no discernible color.  I wasn’t impressed enough with the pigmentation to get it.



Thank you so much! I just took a look at her return policy and, indeed, it has changed. Now it says:

If you receive products from charlottetilbury.com that do not meet your  expectations, please return the unused or gently used products within 30  days of purchase for a full refund.

So I will try Seduce Blush to see if it works. I used Pretty Fresh today and loved it! Great pigmentation and a lovely pinky coral color!


----------



## Haven (Jun 5, 2018)

peanut said:


> Thank you so much! I just took a look at her return policy and, indeed, it has changed. Now it says:
> 
> If you receive products from charlottetilbury.com that do not meet your  expectations, please return the unused or gently used products within 30  days of purchase for a full refund.
> 
> So I will try Seduce Blush to see if it works. I used Pretty Fresh today and loved it! Great pigmentation and a lovely pinky coral color!


Great! Let us know how you like Seduce Blush.


----------



## beautycool (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi I'm in the uk and on the uk website for us it says unused goods.  I'm quite looking forward to using the lip product 
and seeing what it's like 
I defo want to get a lipstick . Has anyone got the magical wand for contour haven't really read up on it enough but sounds interesting thank you for any info


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 13, 2018)

New lipstick, named through one of those Instagram contests she has.


----------



## awickedshape (Jun 21, 2018)

Tavia on Instagram: “NEW  @ctilburymakeup BAR OF GOLD palette coming up!!! SWIPE for more photos!!!! [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=barofgoldpalette]#barofgoldpalette  #charlottetilburybarofgold…”[/url]


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2018)

Is anyone getting the new Sunset Lover lipstick?


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 21, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Is anyone getting the new Sunset Lover lipstick?


Yes, ma’am.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Yes, ma’am.



It looks beautiful. I think I may need it


----------



## Haven (Jun 21, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Is anyone getting the new Sunset Lover lipstick?


I am leaving to go out of town soon, but when I get back I plan to order it! Fingers crossed that it doesn’t sell out.


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 21, 2018)

Is Nordies going to get this or is it exclusive to CT?


----------



## MaryJane (Jun 22, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Is Nordies going to get this or is it exclusive to CT?



I thought the CT site said online exclusive but you never know. I've seen sneak peeks on Instagram of a Bar of Gold highlighting palette. Now that is something I'd be interested in.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 1, 2018)

My Sunset Lover lipstick arrived the other day. The color looks nothing like what is on the website. It’s not peachey pink. On my no color lips, it’s a very unflattering light orange. Back to CT it goes. Judging by some of the reviews on her site, I’m not the only one who is disappointed with it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 1, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> My Sunset Lover lipstick arrived the other day. The color looks nothing like what is on the website. It’s not peachey pink. On my no color lips, it’s a very unflattering light orange. Back to CT it goes. Judging by some of the reviews on her site, I’m not the only one who is disappointed with it.



You're kidding!!! It totally did not look like that in the photos. That stinks! I didn't order it but was going to.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 2, 2018)

*This is dupe post from the HAA ~ Coz', you know it belongs here too! 

**Charlotte Tilbury Bar of Gold Trio
*

*The Original Gold – the ultimate classic for an instant touch of light
*
*New Rose Gold – for a soft rosy goddess-blush tone on the skin*
*New Gold Bullion – for glowy bronzing, perfect on a sun-kissed complexion
*
*
*








*(reallyree)*


----------



## boschicka (Jul 2, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *This is dupe post from the HAA ~ Coz', you know it belongs here too!
> 
> **Charlotte Tilbury Bar of Gold Trio
> *
> ...



Happy to see it's in proper packaging this time!


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 6, 2018)

Just got an email to purchase the bar of gold trio today. If you sign up to be on the waitlist on her site you should get the early access email.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 16, 2018)

*Charlotte Tilbury Glowing Pretty Skin Palette & Pretty Pink Lipstick Set













thebeautylookbook*


----------



## Monsy (Jul 16, 2018)

I ordered the palette


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 16, 2018)

I didn't like the palette when I swatched it. The blushes seemed off shade wise & were powdery. They might look different on the skin.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't like the palette when I swatched it. The blushes seemed off shade wise & were powdery. They might look different on the skin.


I thought the same thing when I swatched it on my hand but the colors apply beautifully on the face. I'm wearing the powder, blush, and bronze shade from the palette along with the rose gold from the bar of gold trio and the blushing dream lipstick. I don't think the blush formula in the palette is the same as her individual blushes, they seem to have a little more kickback but the pigmentation is there so I can't complain.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't like the palette when I swatched it. The blushes seemed off shade wise & were powdery. They might look different on the skin.



oh no

I don't have much from her, only two blushes so I thought it might be a good deal to get the palette and try more stuff


----------



## Haven (Jul 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I didn't like the palette when I swatched it. The blushes seemed off shade wise & were powdery. They might look different on the skin.



All shades look much better when applied on the face as compared to a hand swatch.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 17, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I thought the same thing when I swatched it on my hand but the colors apply beautifully on the face. I'm wearing the powder, blush, and bronze shade from the palette along with the rose gold from the bar of gold trio and the blushing dream lipstick. I don't think the blush formula in the palette is the same as her individual blushes, they seem to have a little more kickback but the pigmentation is there so I can't complain.



How does the bronze shade look on you? It was so pale when I swatched it.



Haven said:


> All shades look much better when applied on the face as compared to a hand swatch.



So maybe I should try it lol. Nordies does not have the best makeup lighting either.

Did you get any of the TF lip sculpt pencils?


----------



## Haven (Jul 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> How does the bronze shade look on you? It was so pale when I swatched it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I passed on the TF pencils. They were ok, but I was not wowed by them. For that price I need to be wowed.

Also I have a lot of lip pencils from MAC and other brands that are cheaper and work well. 

I used the CT palette again today. So far I like the bronzer/contour and the blushes. Not thrilled with the highlighters yet. Need to work with them some more. I am very fair so all of the products show up on my skin. Not sure how it would look on deeper skin tones.

Eta Overall I am happy with the palette and the lipstick set.  Really like both.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 18, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> How does the bronze shade look on you? It was so pale when I swatched it.
> So maybe I should try it lol. Nordies does not have the best makeup lighting either.


I'm an NC20 or Armani Luminous Silk #4  and I find that it's sheer but can be built up. I do think it's the lightest of all of her bronze palettes. If I remember correctly, the Beauty Look Book has comparison swatches of the CT bronzers. I bought the palette more for the blushes and highlighters than the bronzer and I am very happy with them. As Haven mentioned the lip set is a win as well!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you for all the information!!! I think I'll get the lip set.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 18, 2018)

View attachment DSC_0085.jpg


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 18, 2018)

I really wanted to get this palette!  I'm NC43/44 but the 2 left shades just swatched blah on me.  I'm pretty sure I could wear the other four shades.  I really like the highlighters though.  I hesitated because I wasn't sure if I really liked the palette or the idea of the palette.  Decided to pass for the time being.  I was going to get the skin care set but decided to just go ahead and get the full size night magic cream since that is what I really wanted and I've had a sample of the magic night cream and just used it up anyway.  I did get a chance to chat up an MA who is a CT national makeup artist. I wanted to know when the new cream shadows were coming to stores in the US and he seems to think fall.  I wonder why so long.  I'm debating making a first order on the CT site but then again fall isn't so far away so maybe I'll wait.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 19, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Thank you for all the information!!! I think I'll get the lip set.


I think the lip set is a solid choice. I've worn both colors and they are so pretty and wearable. I prefer the darker one (Rose Kiss?) but you can't go wrong with either.


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 19, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I think the lip set is a solid choice. I've worn both colors and they are so pretty and wearable. I prefer the darker one (Rose Kiss?) but you can't go wrong with either.



Thank You!!! They both look so pretty.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 19, 2018)

*Another set of Bar of Gold images

*





(britishbeautyblogger)


----------



## Shars (Jul 19, 2018)

fur4elise said:


> *Another set of Bar of Gold images
> 
> *
> View attachment 64482
> ...



This looks way more smooth than the last one.


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 19, 2018)

Thought this looked sweet 

This is 40  on Instagram: “OMG how STUNNING is the @ctilburymakeup [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Pillowtalk]#Pillowtalk  Luxury Collection for Holiday 2018   [MENTION=29583]Hinda[/MENTION]sh . . Follow me for makeup and skincare…”[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 19, 2018)

Double post


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 19, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Thought this looked sweet
> 
> This is 40  on Instagram: “OMG how STUNNING is the @ctilburymakeup #Pillowtalk  Luxury Collection for Holiday 2018    @Hinda sh . . Follow me for makeup and skincare…”



YEAH!!!! I must have it LOLOL!!!!!!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jul 22, 2018)

I thought I saw something that this pillow talk collection was coming out soon.  hmmm.  Holiday hmm.  I need to retrace my steps.


----------



## MaryJane (Jul 22, 2018)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I thought I saw something that this pillow talk collection was coming out soon.  hmmm.  Holiday hmm.  I need to retrace my steps.


I agree. From what I saw on Instagram, I didn’t think Pillow Talk was part of Holiday. Holiday is two, new quads, a new eyeshadow palette, and lip balms.


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 23, 2018)

(ig makeup_angel8522)



(ig this_is_40)


----------



## boschicka (Jul 23, 2018)

All of it!  I need all of it!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 23, 2018)

Charlotte Tilbury Magic Away Liquid Concealer | New – Ms Tantrum Blog


----------



## shadowaddict (Jul 23, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Magic Away Liquid Concealer | New – Ms Tantrum Blog



I need this!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 24, 2018)

I am curious about the powder too


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 24, 2018)

Charlotte Tilbury Stars In Your Eyes Instant Eye Palette Swatches


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 24, 2018)

*Stars In Your Eyes 
*










(reallyree)
*
ETA ~ Just noticed [MENTION=95644]awickedshape[/MENTION] beat me to the punch...lol! *


----------



## awickedshape (Jul 26, 2018)

Charlotte Tilbury Palette of Pops - Supersonic Girl & Starlight


----------



## fur4elise (Jul 27, 2018)

*New Charlotte Tilbury Palette of Pops 




Supersonic Girl 




Starlight

(reallyree)*


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2018)

CT coming to sephora


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 7, 2018)

Monsy said:


> CT coming to sephora



*Already showing! Available Sept 13th! *


----------



## Monsy (Aug 7, 2018)

I Just got the flawless filter in shade 2


----------



## fur4elise (Aug 7, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I Just got the flawless filter in shade 2



*Ooh! Let us know what you think!*


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 8, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I Just got the flawless filter in shade 2


I have this color and love it as a highlighter over foundation.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 8, 2018)

I originally wanted shade 4 but it was sold out and I wanted to use my gift card. Looks nice in the bottle can't wait to try it


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 8, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I originally wanted shade 4 but it was sold out and I wanted to use my gift card. Looks nice in the bottle can't wait to try it


I have a few samples of shade 4 and really like it. It always seems to be sold out. 4 is a little warmer and more golden than 2. I like them both - 2 is a little more subtle.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2018)

Charlotte Tilbury Magic Away Liquid Concealer Review & Swatches


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 20, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Magic Away Liquid Concealer Review & Swatches



This looks very interesting! I actually want to try it.


----------



## awickedshape (Aug 20, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> This looks very interesting! I actually want to try it.



She has those new powders coming out, too


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 29, 2018)

I don’t need any blush or eyeshadow but I plan on getting the Pillowtalk Collection. Can’t help it. I’m addicted to her products.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 30, 2018)

I really like the blush and the lip balm


----------



## kittycalico (Sep 3, 2018)

Pillowtalk presale...

VIP Presale - Makeup - Products | Charlotte Tilbury


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 3, 2018)

kittycalico said:


> Pillowtalk presale...
> 
> VIP Presale - Makeup - Products | Charlotte Tilbury


Thanks! Just ordered.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 3, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Thanks! Just ordered.



Me too!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2018)

What did you guys get? The whole collection?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2018)

Thank you I ordered the blush. I never ordered from her website before
I also ordered magic concealer from nordstrom


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> What did you guys get? The whole collection?


The blush and eyeshadow quad.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 3, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Thank you I ordered the blush. I never ordered from her website before
> I also ordered magic concealer from nordstrom


I’ve ordered from her site. They usually process and ship pretty quickly. I like that they have a good selection of samples. I’m curious to hear if you like the concealer. I’ve used it for a few days and it’s a bit more opaque than I’m used to. I’m trying different application methods to see what works best.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 3, 2018)

I've been wondering how good  the concealer is.


----------



## lipstickaddict (Sep 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> What did you guys get? The whole collection?



I bought the eyeshadow quad and blush (already have the lipstick)


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I've been wondering how good  the concealer is.


will let you know


----------



## boschicka (Sep 3, 2018)

Just the quad for me. I love her blushes but they don't last on my skin.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 5, 2018)

Did anyone who ordered the Pillow Talk blush and/or quad get their shipping notice yet? I haven’t gotten mine yet and I placed the order on Monday.


----------



## Haven (Sep 5, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> Did anyone who ordered the Pillow Talk blush and/or quad get their shipping notice yet? I haven’t gotten mine yet and I placed the order on Monday.



Nope. Still no shipping notice for me either.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 6, 2018)

I ordered on the same day mine should be arriving today or tomorrow by fedex


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 6, 2018)

Got my notice late last night. According to the Fed Ex tracking, it should be delivered on Monday.


----------



## Haven (Sep 6, 2018)

I also got my shipping notice last night. My order apparently shipped two days ago and experienced a “label exception.” Now it is on its way again after the exception was fixed.


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m eager to see what everyone thinks of the blush and eyeshadow palette! I have itchy fingers but I’m trying to wait for y’all to give me the thumbs up


----------



## JerseyGirl (Sep 7, 2018)

Monsy said:


> Thank you I ordered the blush. I never ordered from her website before
> I also ordered magic concealer from nordstrom



Ohhh! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 7, 2018)

Natasha Reviews on Instagram: “Yay! My @ctilburymakeup  [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=pillowtalk]#pillowtalk  eyeshadow and blush arrived! These are both so pretty (swatches in photo 2, the blush swatch has a…”[/url]


----------



## Erena (Sep 8, 2018)

Does anyone remember the lip balms that are supposed to be coming out too?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 8, 2018)

yes someone posted swatches on ig


----------



## Monsy (Sep 8, 2018)

loving new concealer!!!  full coverage stays on nicely, doesn't crease, doesn't settle into my lines. it is more of a satin to matte finish


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2018)

Alysse011 said:


> I’m eager to see what everyone thinks of the blush and eyeshadow palette! I have itchy fingers but I’m trying to wait for y’all to give me the thumbs up



Awww man, same here!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2018)

Monsy said:


> loving new concealer!!!  full coverage stays on nicely, doesn't crease, doesn't settle into my lines. it is more of a satin to matte finish



I think my shade sold out. What shade did you get? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 8, 2018)

I got 4 but i think you might need 2


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 8, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I got 4 but i think you might need 2



Yes, 2 is what I was going to get.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 11, 2018)

Wearing all Pillow Talk today - eye shadow, blush, and lipstick.

The new quad is very nice. The pics on her website are a good representation of the colors. It's a soft, pretty palette. Perfect for every day. No issues at all with the quality, it's pigmented and blends well.

The blush is gorgeous. If I was still getting back-ups, it would be back-up worthy. Instead of having a pop shade, there is a glow shade in the middle than can be used as a highlight. The darker shade is a nice rose color with a subtle sheen. When the shades are mixed together, the color is a beautiful rose gold.  

If I had to pick between the 2 products, I'd pick the blush.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 11, 2018)

I agree blush is backup worthy


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 11, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I agree blush is backup worthy



If/when it comes back in stock, I'm getting a back up!


----------



## Alysse011 (Sep 11, 2018)

Was the collection exclusive to CT or do we know if it will be released at other retailers? I don’t even know if it’s LE...very out of the loop since I got rid of Instagram haha


----------



## Monsy (Sep 11, 2018)

currently exclusive to ct


----------



## Haven (Sep 12, 2018)

I remember reading that it was a limited collection and a ct exclusive. 

With ct launching on Sephora soon, however, it wouldn’t surprise me if it showed up there.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2018)

So bummed I missed it. How dumb to make it LE. I really really wanted the blush.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 12, 2018)

Haven said:


> I remember reading that it was a limited collection and a ct exclusive.
> 
> With ct launching on Sephora soon, however, *it wouldn’t surprise me if it showed up there*.


i bet it will
plus there should be new lip balms coming


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 12, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> So bummed I missed it. How dumb to make it LE. I really really wanted the blush.


I’d be surprised if they don’t show up at Nordstrom or Sephora. In the past, things that were ‘exclusive’ to her site were offered at other retailers.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 12, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> So bummed I missed it. How dumb to make it LE. I really really wanted the blush.


I was just on the CT site and the blush is back in stock. Check it out!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 12, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I was just on the CT site and the blush is back in stock. Check it out!



HA! I pm'd you about it early today when I saw it back in stock. I got 2 & pm'd others that wanted it.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 12, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> HA! I pm'd you about it early today when I saw it back in stock. I got 2 & pm'd others that wanted it.


That is so nice of your to PM me. Wonder if something is up with the site, I didn’t see it. Thank you! I’m glad you were able to get it.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 12, 2018)

Well that restock didn’t last long, guess I’ll have to continue keeping my eye out for the blush. I hope it does eventually end up at other retailers. Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on this collection. I also really want to try that new concealer even though I just bought the new Laura Mercier one in the Sephora sale.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2018)

I like ct new concealer better than laura - i got that one recently too. laura covers less than ct


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2018)

hitchcockblonde said:


> Well that restock didn’t last long, guess I’ll have to continue keeping my eye out for the blush. I hope it does eventually end up at other retailers. Thanks everyone for sharing your thoughts on this collection. I also really want to try that new concealer even though I just bought the new Laura Mercier one in the Sephora sale.



Ohmygosh...I didn't know you wanted it. I should have pm's you! I'm so so sorry. I will keep checking for you & let you know asap.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Ohmygosh...I didn't know you wanted it. I should have pm's you! I'm so so sorry. I will keep checking for you & let you know asap.


It’s no problem! How could you know I wanted it since I didn’t post about it haha. But thank you for offering. I’ve been pretty bad at keeping up with the threads here. At least that means I’ve been spending slightly less money on makeup.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I like ct new concealer better than laura - i got that one recently too. laura covers less than ct



Thanks Monsy! It looks like it just showed up on Sephora, I’ll pick it up soon.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 13, 2018)

I love the new CT concealer for the under eye area and spot concealing. Given the hot and humid weather here, I haven't worn foundation all summer. The concealer followed by the Hourglass setting powder gives me good enough coverage most days.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I like ct new concealer better than laura - i got that one recently too. laura covers less than ct


What shade did you get in the concealer [MENTION=35539]Monsy[/MENTION]?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2018)

I got 4. My only complaint is that it is not rosy enough. It is neutral leaning yellow toned. Which is great if I use it on my face (i am very yellow) BUT around my eyes I need something pink toned to neutralize my dark circles. I would like to try shade 2 I think but I am worried might be way too light


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2018)

here is shade 4

note that my hand is darker than my face


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2018)

The reviews are all over the map with this concealer, but I trust you guys. What about the applicator as there were a lot of complaints about it?

My concealers A) Need to look skin natural. B) It needs to not smear on my contacts. I really really love the YSL  all hours.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> The reviews are all over the map with this concealer, but I trust you guys. What about the applicator as there were a lot of complaints about it?
> 
> My concealers A) Need to look skin natural. B) It needs to not smear on my contacts. I really really love the YSL  all hours.


What shade do you like in that one for under-eye?


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> What shade do you like in that one for under-eye?



#2  I'm pretty sure in Tilbury

YSL -  #1 Porcelain


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> I got 4. My only complaint is that it is not rosy enough. It is neutral leaning yellow toned. Which is great if I use it on my face (i am very yellow) BUT around my eyes I need something pink toned to neutralize my dark circles. I would like to try shade 2 I think but I am worried might be way too light


I think you and I wear similar shades and have the same coloring. I tried shade 3 and it was way too light under my eyes. 2 would probably be even lighter.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> The reviews are all over the map with this concealer, but I trust you guys. What about the applicator as there were a lot of complaints about it?
> 
> My concealers A) Need to look skin natural. B) It needs to not smear on my contacts. I really really love the YSL  all hours.


I didn't realize there were complaints about the applicator. I don't have any issues. It fits nicely under the eye. When you first use it, it requires a lot of clicks to get the product in the pump but, other than that, no complaints.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I didn't realize there were complaints about the applicator. I don't have any issues. It fits nicely under the eye. When you first use it, it requires a lot of clicks to get the product in the pump but, other than that, no complaints.



I was reading them on the CT site. Thanks, that's nice to know.

Someone said it was glossy not matte so they had to use powder. Is that true. I would not want to have to use powder.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2018)

ABSOLUTELY NOT TRUE!!

it leans more matte than I would like honestly. and i like the applicator. you have to click a lot at first but then there is always a lot of product already in the sponge just press it against the skin , product will come out


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I think you and I wear similar shades and have the same coloring. I tried shade 3 and it was way too light under my eyes. 2 would probably be even lighter.




yes you are right I remembered that we usually use the same shades. so i need something similar to 4 but more rosy


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 13, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> #2  I'm pretty sure in Tilbury
> 
> YSL -  #1 Porcelain



Have you looked at the .5 in YSL at all?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 13, 2018)

and just to add this concealer sets pretty fast so you have to blend right away

ppl who say it's glowy and needs powder have no idea about anything... or they are oily as hell


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 13, 2018)

I just pre-ordered the new ‘Stars in a Your Eyes’ palette from Nordstrom. I’m not sure if it’s considered a holiday palette. It has 9 pans and is $75. They released something similar this time last year. From what I’ve seen on Instagram, it seems to be available for pre-sale at most CT counters in Nordstrom. My local store is in King of Prussia, PA.

back to the concealer question - I agree with Monsy. This isn’t dewy/glowy at all. I use powder over it most days but you don’t need to.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 13, 2018)

Monsy said:


> and just to add this concealer sets pretty fast so you have to blend right away
> 
> ppl who say it's glowy and needs powder have no idea about anything... or they are oily as hell



 I don't trust most reviews.


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2018)

Worth checking out for marks?

Goss
THIS CONCEALER CLAIMS TO BE LIKE SPANX FOR THE EYES!!!! DEMO! - YouTube


Shades
Charlotte Tilbury Magic Away Liquid Concealer Swatches | [URL=https://www.specktra.net/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=legend]#legend  - YouTube[/url]


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2018)

CHARLOTTE TILBURY NEW MAGIC AWAY CONCEALER & MAGIC POWDER REVIEW |THE BEST CONCEALER & LOOSE POWDER? - YouTube


----------



## awickedshape (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## fur4elise (Sep 14, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 64821



*​That is very pretty!*


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2018)

Got the blushes this morning. It's a natural looking beauty on. Neutral  natural light slight brown rose flush with glow. I'm going to put my second one in my daughter in law's Christmas stocking. She loves these kind of very natural shades.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Got the blushes this morning. It's a natural looking beauty on. Neutral  natural light slight brown rose flush with glow. I'm going to put my second one in my daughter in law's Christmas stocking. She loves these kind of very natural shades.


I've been swirling the inner and outer rings and then applying - it makes for such a pretty rose gold glow. I'm sorry I hesitated in getting a back-up. Definitely getting another when it's back in stock. It's one of those colors that goes with anything.


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 17, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I've been swirling the inner and outer rings and then applying - it makes for such a pretty rose gold glow. I'm sorry I hesitated in getting a back-up. Definitely getting another when it's back in stock. It's one of those colors that goes with anything.



Yes, it really does! I swirled them together & then I add a bit more of the color in hollows & apply a bit more of the highlight shade on top of the cheekbones. I wasn't sure if you got another one or not.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 17, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> Got the blushes this morning. It's a natural looking beauty on. Neutral  natural light slight brown rose flush with glow. I'm going to put my second one in my daughter in law's Christmas stocking. She loves these kind of very natural shades.




so glad to hear


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 22, 2018)

My Stars in Your Eyes palette was delivered from Nordstrom yesterday. I haven’t tried them yet but they’re really pretty. When I ordered it during pre-sale, my associate said she would send some goodies with it. I was shocked to find two full size eye linersand a liquid lipstick! They must have been left over from an event they had or maybe extra testers that weren’t being used.


----------



## Haven (Sep 30, 2018)

My Nordstrom ct sa said that they will be getting the pillow talk collection. Probably in January 2019. The special  holiday stuff/kits will be in Nordstrom around 10/19.


----------



## FrankieFrancy (Oct 2, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> View attachment 64821



I bought so many palettes this month... and now I want this one... will it ever end ?!?!?!?!?! 
Those colors are soooo pretty. 
I just bought her eyeshadow blending brush and her face sculpting brush... I'm totally obsessed!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 4, 2018)

Bua - Corner on Instagram: “ Available Now !! วางขายแล้ว  Luxury Palette Of Pops : Supersonic Girl By @ctilburymakeup  Limited Edition…”


----------



## Erena (Oct 4, 2018)

Did any of you get the email from Charlotte Tilbury? New Superstar Lips just dropped, I ordered Pillow Talk immediately.


----------



## boschicka (Oct 4, 2018)

Erena said:


> Did any of you get the email from Charlotte Tilbury? New Superstar Lips just dropped, I ordered Pillow Talk immediately.



Yes, I ordered Sexy Lips and Pillow Talk. Will probably go back for Walk of Shame if I like the formula.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 6, 2018)

Erena said:


> Did any of you get the email from Charlotte Tilbury? New Superstar Lips just dropped, I ordered Pillow Talk immediately.


 I ordered pillow talk too


----------



## Haven (Oct 6, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, I ordered Sexy Lips and Pillow Talk. Will probably go back for Walk of Shame if I like the formula.


I ordered those two as well! If I like the formula, then I will definitely get a couple more.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 14, 2018)

Does the follow up silence mean no one liked the new Superstar Lips?


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 14, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> Does the follow up silence mean no one liked the new Superstar Lips?


I love them! I’ve tried Pillow Talk and Happy so far. I also ordered Walk of Shame but haven’t tried it yet. It’s pretty pigmented and feels great on the lips.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Oct 14, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> I love them! I’ve tried Pillow Talk and Happy so far. I also ordered Walk of Shame but haven’t tried it yet. It’s pretty pigmented and feels great on the lips.


Great to hear! I’ll start with Pillow Talk.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 15, 2018)

I loved my pillow talk


----------



## peanut (Oct 15, 2018)

Winthrop44 said:


> Does the follow up silence mean no one liked the new Superstar Lips?



They're actually quite nice! I have Pillow Talk and Happy Lips. Like them both and like them mixed as well. They both feel pretty good on my lips. Not as slick as Chante Lip Chics though. Also, I have to mention that I was surprised how small and lightweight the product was (1.8 grams; 0.06 oz). I want more!! lol!

Dr Mona Khan swatches them starting around 23:34 here:

NEW Charlotte Tilbury Holiday 2018: Stars in Your Eyes Palette, Supersonic Girl & Superstar Lips - YouTube


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2018)

peanut said:


> They're actually quite nice! I have Pillow Talk and Happy Lips. Like them both and like them mixed as well. They both feel pretty good on my lips. Not as slick as Chante Lip Chics though. Also, I have to mention that I was surprised how small and lightweight the product was (1.8 grams; 0.06 oz). I want more!! lol!
> 
> Dr Mona Khan swatches them starting around 23:34 here:
> 
> NEW Charlotte Tilbury Holiday 2018: Stars in Your Eyes Palette, Supersonic Girl & Superstar Lips - YouTube



Fabulous! Thanks dear


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 15, 2018)

I just ordered Pillow Talk.


----------



## Erena (Oct 21, 2018)

elegant-one said:


> I just ordered Pillow Talk.



Let me know how you like it. I love mine, now I want to order another one for backup and it's out of stock already.  Are they LE? Any chance they will come back?


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 21, 2018)

Erena said:


> Let me know how you like it. I love mine, now I want to order another one for backup and it's out of stock already.  Are they LE? Any chance they will come back?


I think they’re LE but you never know. Keep checking the site. They might restock.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 21, 2018)

Erena said:


> Let me know how you like it. I love mine, now I want to order another one for backup and it's out of stock already.  Are they LE? Any chance they will come back?


It looks like Pillowtalk is available on Nordstrom if you want a back up.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 21, 2018)

Erena said:


> Let me know how you like it. I love mine, now I want to order another one for backup and it's out of stock already.  Are they LE? Any chance they will come back?



I really love it on!


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 22, 2018)

boschicka said:


> Yes, I ordered Sexy Lips and Pillow Talk. Will probably go back for Walk of Shame if I like the formula.



Did you end up getting Walk of Shame?


----------



## boschicka (Oct 22, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Did you end up getting Walk of Shame?



I did not.


----------



## awickedshape (Oct 25, 2018)

"They’re $34 each for 1.8 g, one of my Matte Revolution boxes says the formula is 3.5 g for the same price."

Charlotte Tilbury Luxury Palette of Pops Supersonic Girl + Superstar Lips Review | The Beauty Look Book


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 1, 2018)

As I was applying my Magic Away concealer this morning, I realized that it's almost all gone. I just started using it in September. I don't have a heavy hand so I expected it to last longer than two months. There's only 4 ml in the tube. MAC Studio Fix has 9ml and is cheaper. I won't be purchasing the Magic Away, I like it but but enough to spend ~ $30 every two months.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Nov 2, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> As I was applying my Magic Away concealer this morning, I realized that it's almost all gone. I just started using it in September. I don't have a heavy hand so I expected it to last longer than two months. There's only 4 ml in the tube. MAC Studio Fix has 9ml and is cheaper. I won't be purchasing the Magic Away, I like it but but enough to spend ~ $30 every two months.



Ahhh! I just ordered it!! Oh well, good to know and I’m glad to try it.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 2, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ahhh! I just ordered it!! Oh well, good to know and I’m glad to try it.


Who knows you might love it enough that the amount in the tube won't matter. I like it but it wasn't an ideal color match for me. It always looks a little too light under my eyes but the next shade up is  little too dark.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 8, 2018)

If anyone is interested on the Exaggereyes palette or Rose Gold cream shadow, they are both available on the CT website. They both sold out quickly but are back as they are the products being used in the Victoria's Secret fashion show today.


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 8, 2018)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ahhh! I just ordered it!! Oh well, good to know and I’m glad to try it.


Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## SubwayDreaming (Nov 8, 2018)

I just ordered the Exaggereyes eyeshadow palette. Looks interesting!



MaryJane said:


> If anyone is interested on the Exaggereyes palette or Rose Gold cream shadow, they are both available on the CT website. They both sold out quickly but are back as they are the products being used in the Victoria's Secret fashion show today.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2018)

Julia on Instagram: “Charlotte Tilbury launched new sheer lipsticks - Superstar Lips - which are basically Chantecaille Lip Chics in new shades and a…”


----------



## boschicka (Nov 11, 2018)

awickedshape said:


> Julia on Instagram: “


----------



## boschicka (Nov 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> awickedshape said:
> 
> 
> > Julia on Instagram: “
> ...


----------



## boschicka (Nov 11, 2018)

That was supposed to say that I tried two of those Chantecaille lippies and they were a dry nightmare. Completely different experience for me.


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> That was supposed to say that I tried two of those Chantecaille lippies and they were a dry nightmare. Completely different experience for me.



Oh, boy lol


----------



## elegant-one (Nov 11, 2018)

boschicka said:


> That was supposed to say that I tried two of those Chantecaille lippies and they were a dry nightmare. Completely different experience for me.



 Really!? I haven't bought anything from them in years.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Nov 16, 2018)

My package just arrived. It is soaked. It looks like it was in the snow. The products look fine though.  Only thing is I thought Exaggereyes was the warmer palette. I'm not sure if this one will work for me. I'm wondering if I should try it anyway. I like the looks of the Rose Gold cream eyeshadow.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 17, 2018)

boschicka said:


> That was supposed to say that I tried two of those Chantecaille lippies and they were a dry nightmare. Completely different experience for me.



Which ones do you mean...the new Lip Veils? I haven’t tried those based on ingredients I avoid, but I’ve never gotten a dry Lip Chic and I’ve bought many of those over the years. Did you return I hope?


----------



## awickedshape (Nov 29, 2018)

Has anyone heard from Allie?


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 6, 2018)

If anyone is interested, the Pillow Talk eye shadow quad and blush are on the CT site. It says there's a limited quantity but it will be back in 2019 and be permanent. The quad is lovely - the blush is back-up worthy.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Dec 6, 2018)

MaryJane said:


> If anyone is interested, the Pillow Talk eye shadow quad and blush are on the CT site. It says there's a limited quantity but it will be back in 2019 and be permanent. The quad is lovely - the blush is back-up worthy.



Thank you! They are gone already, boo. I missed them. But happy they will be back!


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 6, 2018)

Ugh! I missed it again


----------



## TraceyMc (Jan 12, 2019)

Anyone got any info or pics of the Charlotte Tilbury "The Icon" palette 2019 ? Chicprofile has a post up but it can only be seen if you become a Patron of her site


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 13, 2019)

You know, I think I’m totally disgusted with most of this beauty blogging crap. These people get products sent to them, they get paid to post about them - and now they want the readers to pay them to view their posts? To see if we like the colors? Half of the time there are no swatches!! Which we would like to see to know if the stupid product is worth buying! Am I wrong here?

I’m disgusted with the whole lot of them. 

I studied very hard to earn a degree, work in the medical profession to help people, and I’m supposed to pay these people to see make-up? It’s a freaking insult! No thanks! No more clicks on that site from me!!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 13, 2019)

TraceyMc said:


> Anyone got any info or pics of the Charlotte Tilbury "The Icon" palette 2019 ? Chicprofile has a post up but it can only be seen if you become a Patron of her site



Nope and  I’m certainly not paying her to see it. It will be all over Trendmood and Charlotte Tilbury’s Instagram at some point, I can wait.


----------



## DMcG9 (Jan 13, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> You know, I think I’m totally disgusted with most of this beauty blogging crap. These people get products sent to them, they get paid to post about them - and now they want the readers to pay them to view their posts? To see if we like the colors? Half of the time there are no swatches!! Which we would like to see to know if the stupid product is worth buying! Am I wrong here?
> 
> I’m disgusted with the whole lot of them.
> 
> I studied very hard to earn a degree, work in the medical profession to help people, and I’m supposed to pay these people to see make-up? It’s a freaking insult! No thanks! No more clicks on that site from me!!


You're not wrong. Using Patreon to fundraise for a makeup blog seems like a misuse of the platform since it is mostly affiliated with aiding artists and other such creative types.


----------



## fur4elise (Jan 16, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> You know, I think I’m totally disgusted with most of this beauty blogging crap. These people get products sent to them, they get paid to post about them - and now they want the readers to pay them to view their posts? To see if we like the colors? Half of the time there are no swatches!! Which we would like to see to know if the stupid product is worth buying! Am I wrong here?
> I’m disgusted with the whole lot of them.
> I studied very hard to earn a degree, work in the medical profession to help people, and I’m supposed to pay these people to see make-up? It’s a freaking insult! No thanks! No more clicks on that site from me!!





MaryJane said:


> Nope and  I’m certainly not paying her to see it. It will be all over Trendmood and Charlotte Tilbury’s Instagram at some point, I can wait.





DMcG9 said:


> You're not wrong. Using Patreon to fundraise for a makeup blog seems like a misuse of the platform since it is mostly affiliated with aiding artists and other such creative types.



*Phew! I am glad I am not alone in my conflicted thoughts on Patreon and a makeup blog. I also feel some type of way when it comes to some youtubers who also push Patreon.  They are all on the hustle. Maybe chicprofile is feeling a pinch. I know she lost her IG account...I believe something to do with Dior. I actually clicked on her Patreon link and as of a couple days ago, she had one supporter. That is very telling! 
*


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 16, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Phew! I am glad I am not alone in my conflicted thoughts on Patreon and a makeup blog. I also feel some type of way when it comes to some youtubers who also push Patreon.  They are all on the hustle. Maybe chicprofile is feeling a pinch. I know she lost her IG account...I believe something to do with Dior. I actually clicked on her Patreon link and as of a couple days ago, she had one supporter. That is very telling!
> *



The whole blogger/Youtube beauty community will go down the drain sooner or later. I take everything with a pinch of salt. They are all paid and/or looking to get paid. Nothing wrong with that if you are honest, but sadly that is not often the case. I remember that Wayne Goss hyped up Drunk Elephant shortly before it launched in Europe. Three month later he made a massive skin care haul, but only a few DE products made the cut. Makes you wonder what happened to his "DE changed my skin in three month" indoctrination. It is just one example of the whole PR game with big Youtubers. The same happens with the smaller bloggers. I don't mind a bit of drama, but it gets really old and boring.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 16, 2019)

Mac-Guy said:


> The whole blogger/Youtube beauty community will go down the drain sooner or later. I take everything with a pinch of salt. They are all paid and/or looking to get paid. Nothing wrong with that if you are honest, but sadly that is not often the case. I remember that Wayne Goss hyped up Drunk Elephant shortly before it launched in Europe. Three month later he made a massive skin care haul, but only a few DE products made the cut. Makes you wonder what happened to his "DE changed my skin in three month" indoctrination. It is just one example of the whole PR game with big Youtubers. The same happens with the smaller bloggers. I don't mind a bit of drama, but it gets really old and boring.


I’ve been watching Wayne’s channel for a while and find him to be one of the more genuine people on YouTube. He doesn’t seem to be the type of person who woukd put his reputation on the line to sell some products. It could be as simple as he found products he like more than DE. Been there done that - can’t tell you how many products(makeup, hair products, skin care) I’ve loved and were ‘holy grails’ until a few months later when my new holy grail came along.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 16, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I’ve been watching Wayne’s channel for a while and find him to be one of the more genuine people on YouTube. He doesn’t seem to be the type of person who woukd put his reputation on the line to sell some products. It could be as simple as he found products he like more than DE. Been there done that - can’t tell you how many products(makeup, hair products, skin care) I’ve loved and were ‘holy grails’ until a few months later when my new holy grail came along.



For my taste there is a bit too much coincidence with Wayne. If a blogger/Youtuber hypes a whole product line just before it launches in Europe, it is a bit suspicious.  As I said above, I don't mind product endorsement, but I want to see more integrity. I don't think any big YouTuber really looses their reputation anymore as all are doing the same PR game.
I agree with you that holy grail products change over time, but not too the extent that we see on social media. 

One a side note: I still love my Drunk Elephant products.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 17, 2019)

Got an email from CT today. The Pillow Talk quad and blush is permanent with 'early VIP access' starting today. I know alot of people missed out on this the first time around. The quad is a nice palette but I wouldn't repurchase it. The blush is gorgeous! I highly recommend that.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Got an email from CT today. The Pillow Talk quad and blush is permanent with 'early VIP access' starting today. I know alot of people missed out on this the first time around. The quad is a nice palette but I wouldn't repurchase it. The blush is gorgeous! I highly recommend that.


Is the eyeshadow in that palette really that pink looking? It looks like in the all the example photos.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Is the eyeshadow in that palette really that pink looking? It looks like in the all the example photos.



Wayne Goss has a video using the quad on someone. I was surprised at how pink it looked.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Wayne Goss has a video using the quad on someone. I was surprised at how pink it looked.


Yeah, I wanted it but missed it when it first came out. I think it's too pink instead of a softer neutral that I thought it was going to be.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 17, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Is the eyeshadow in that palette really that pink looking? It looks like in the all the example photos.


It's pink but not too pink - does that make sense? There is a mauve, brown shade (bottom right shade) that saves it from being too pink. I think it's a nice quad for spring. Using that mauve/brown shade on the lid makes for a soft smokey eye.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> It's pink but not too pink - does that make sense? There is a mauve, brown shade (bottom right shade) that saves it from being too pink. I think it's a nice quad for spring. Using that mauve/brown shade on the lid makes for a soft smokey eye.



Ok you talked me into it


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ok you talked me into it


Me too ...maybe


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 17, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Me too ...maybe



Ok, well I already ordered it!!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 17, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Ok, well I already ordered it!!


Ha! I haven't yet, but I probably will. I hope you love it when you try it.

EDIT: I just bought it from Nordies.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jan 18, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Got an email from CT today. The Pillow Talk quad and blush is permanent with 'early VIP access' starting today. I know alot of people missed out on this the first time around. The quad is a nice palette but I wouldn't repurchase it. The blush is gorgeous! I highly recommend that.



Good to know. I have been debating whether to get it. I have been wondering how close it is to Exaggereyes. It looks like it is close but I love the idea of matching products.


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 18, 2019)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Good to know. I have been debating whether to get it. I have been wondering how close it is to Exaggereyes. It looks like it is close but I love the idea of matching products.


I have both. IMO, Exaggereyes is the more neutral of the two, Pillowtalk is more pink. I agree that they are close but when I look at them side by side, you can see the differences. I prefer Exaggereyes.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 22, 2019)

I got the ES palette today & I LOVE it! I used the mauve brown lower right shade over the lid, the lighter shade in corner & over pupil & the kind of shimmery shade mid to outer crease. It was so pretty!  Also. I used the new Becca highlighter XO darker shade over my lid & then the slight pink shade - top right - in the crease. Super pretty & really made my eyes pop. I'm very happy that I bought it.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 23, 2019)

I think mine is arriving today... I can’t wait to try it!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 23, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I got the ES palette today & I LOVE it! I used the mauve brown lower right shade over the lid, the lighter shade in corner & over pupil & the kind of shimmery shade mid to outer crease. It was so pretty!  Also. I used the new Becca highlighter XO darker shade over my lid & then the slight pink shade - top right - in the crease. Super pretty & really made my eyes pop. I'm very happy that I bought it.


I'm so glad you like it! With the exception of adding the Becca, that's how I wear it on my lid. I love the mauve brown shade. Did you get the blush?


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I'm so glad you like it! With the exception of adding the Becca, that's how I wear it on my lid. I love the mauve brown shade. Did you get the blush?


Yes, I bought 2 of the blushes when they first launched. I gave one to my DIL for Christmas. I'm happy with all of it.


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 23, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> I think mine is arriving today... I can’t wait to try it!



Ooh, I hope you love it. It's much prettier in person.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Jan 24, 2019)

Received the pillow talk pallet and blush. They are both very pretty much nicer in person than pictures. I like the look!

On another note... my skin felt so dry, from the cold and indoor heat. So I tried a sample of the magic night cream. Wow it really made a huge difference and helped my skin feel better. I don’t like the smell, and the texture is very balmy and thick. But it was a nice result in the morning!


----------



## elegant-one (Jan 24, 2019)

JerseyGirl said:


> Received the pillow talk pallet and blush. They are both very pretty much nicer in person than pictures. I like the look!
> 
> On another note... my skin felt so dry, from the cold and indoor heat. So I tried a sample of the magic night cream. Wow it really made a huge difference and helped my skin feel better. I don’t like the smell, and the texture is very balmy and thick. But it was a nice result in the morning!


Good to hear. I didn't like the smell or texture of that cream either. But, if it worked for your skin, that's all that matters.


----------



## MaryJane (Feb 26, 2019)

My Sephora has the new icon collection available so I picked up the new eyeshadow palette and a liquid liploss in Berry Nude. The shadows must be a different formula and my first impression is they are amazing. Much more pigmented than her usual shadows. They feel like her cream eye shadows in a powder formula. I can't wait to try some of the other colors in the palette.

I am SO SO disappointed in the liquid lipstick/gloss. I love the color, the texture, how it applies BUT there is patchouli oil in this. The scent is overwhelming not only can you smell it when inhaling through your nose, you can taste it when you inhale, eat or drink. It's so bad that I have to wipe it off. I can't wear this again and I can't return it. I purchased it with my $100 rewards gift card that I got for cashing in my points.

I highly recommend the palette but would suggest trying on the lipstick before purchasing. My guess is the scent will be offputting for most people.


----------



## JerseyGirl (Feb 26, 2019)

Thanks fir the info- I’m with you. I don’t like mast flavors or scents in lipsticks. Least of all patchouli!


----------



## Haven (Mar 4, 2019)

I purchased the new lip gloss belle du soir. The smell I can tolerate. It really doesn’t have a strong scent. But the tackiness may be a problem for me. I need to wear it several times before making a final judgement.

 I have read several reviews where the nastiness of the smell depends on the shade. If scented lip products bother you, then you may want to sniff before purchasing.


----------



## elegant-one (Mar 5, 2019)

I read all the terrible reviews on Sephora the other day. I can handle a bit of tackiness, but not smells & tastes.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 5, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I read all the terrible reviews on Sephora the other day. I can handle a bit of tackiness, but not smells & tastes.


The tackiness isn't bad. The smell and taste are horrific. It's really too bad because I like the color and it looks great on.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 5, 2019)

What an odd scent to choose.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 5, 2019)

what's up with her and the smelly products? that loose powder everyone complained about the nasty scent too


----------



## Mac-Guy (Mar 6, 2019)

Monsy said:


> what's up with her and the smelly products? that loose powder everyone complained about the nasty scent too


It's especially weird as most consumers prefer less or no perfume. I understand that companies want to have a "signature scent" for their products, but not if it turns off the customers.


----------



## Monsy (Mar 6, 2019)

oH european customer loves scented cosmetics. look at lancome and chanel. but hers is scented not in a good way ? like it's rancid


----------



## Monsy (Apr 6, 2019)

Charlotte Tilbury Glowgasm Collection Review & Swatches


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 6, 2019)

Monsy said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Glowgasm Collection Review & Swatches



This looks very pretty!


----------



## JerseyGirl (Apr 7, 2019)

Wow, very glowy! I’ve never tried a CT lipgloss, does anyone know if it is very fragranced or flavored?


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 7, 2019)

I really like the darker of the two face palettes from the Glowgasm collection. With a light hand, I think the colors could work on my light skin. The lighter palette is pretty but since I have so many CT products, I think I could dupe those colors.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 10, 2019)

Monsy said:


> Charlotte Tilbury Glowgasm Collection Review & Swatches


I hate lip plumpers but I love that color!  Does anyone know if it really plumps anything?


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 17, 2019)

just placed my order for both glowgasm palettes! i couldn't decide, if the darker one is too dark back it goes.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 18, 2019)

I think i want to wait for this to hit sephora... keep us posted how you like them


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 18, 2019)

*So, I am all about the darker Lovegasm...but then Cover FX just released these:

*


*Monocromatic Blush Duos with two Bronzer Duos
*



*Sooooo...I think I am going to hold out for swatches of these. They look promising.*


----------



## Shars (Apr 18, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *So, I am all about the darker Lovegasm...but then Cover FX just released these:
> 
> *
> View attachment 66097
> ...



I was eyeing the Cover FX Perfector Face Palette in Medium Deep but now I have to go look at these!


----------



## fur4elise (Apr 19, 2019)

Shars said:


> I was eyeing the *Cover FX Perfector Face Palette in Medium Deep* but now I have to go look at these!



 *Me too! lol*


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 19, 2019)

If you’re interested in either of the glowgasm palettes, I highly recommend checking them out in person or waiting for more reviews. My first impression of the lighter palette is that it’s just too light. For reference, I’m an NC20, Armani #4 . The bronzer is so hard pressed that it takes many, many layers to build up any color on the face. The highlighter (upper left) is almost identical to the film star bronze and glow. The two colors on the right give a really nice duochrome color when layered together on the face but, again, it’s all glow and little pigment. By the time you build it up enough to get any payoff it’s so much glow that it emphasizes texture.

I’m trying the darker palette tomorrow. Since those colors are darker and deeper, I’m hopeful there will be more color payoff.


----------



## Monsy (Apr 19, 2019)

thank you!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 20, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> If you’re interested in either of the glowgasm palettes, I highly recommend checking them out in person or waiting for more reviews. My first impression of the lighter palette is that it’s just too light. For reference, I’m an NC20, Armani #4 . The bronzer is so hard pressed that it takes many, many layers to build up any color on the face. The highlighter (upper left) is almost identical to the film star bronze and glow. The two colors on the right give a really nice duochrome color when layered together on the face but, again, it’s all glow and little pigment. By the time you build it up enough to get any payoff it’s so much glow that it emphasizes texture.
> 
> I’m trying the darker palette tomorrow. Since those colors are darker and deeper, I’m hopeful there will be more color payoff.



Quick update....wore the darker palette today and it’s definitely more pigmented and blends very nicely on the face. I had the same issue with the bronzer as it required some building up. I’m not sure if I’ll be keeping this. I need to try it out for a few more days. Overall, I don’t think I could recommend either....especially at that price tag.


----------



## Monsy (Jul 12, 2019)

Charlotte Tilbury Airbrush Flawless Foundation Review & Swatches


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 12, 2019)

The shade range is a vast improvement compared to the other CT foundations (especially Magic Foundation). That said, I cannot tell much difference between 12.5, 13, and 14 Neutral (aside from 14 being slightly richer?), and it could probably do with a few more darker shades (unless they weren't swatched).


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 19, 2019)

The foundation is being released on the CT website this week. Is anyone getting it?


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 20, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> The foundation is being released on the CT website this week. Is anyone getting it?


I'm going to check it out when it's released at Nordstrom on the 29th. I got a sample card and, although I don't usually care for full coverage or matte, the finish was beautiful. It erased all of my pores and felt really light weight.


----------



## Monsy (Aug 20, 2019)

I am curious about it


----------



## JerseyGirl (Aug 20, 2019)

It sounds like a lovely foundation, I wonder how well it lasts, especially in this hot weather!


----------



## Alysse011 (Aug 21, 2019)

I’m curious about it too. At first it didn’t seem like it was for me (matte, full coverage),  but I’ve seen early reviews from a couple people who have similar preferences to mine and they have raved about it. I ordered it yesterday with an early access link.


----------



## MaryJane (Aug 31, 2019)

I got a sample of this from Sephora and am testing it today. So far, I’m very impressed. I don’t normally like matte or full coverage foundation. My normal day to day foundation is CT Light Wonder or the new ABH Luminous foundation. Today, I used just a little, not even a half pump, with a damp sponge and probably got a solid medium coverage. I was very happy to see that it’s not a flat matte, there is a little luminosity to it. I’m going to see how it lasts through the rest of the day and try it for a few more days before purchasing.

A few things to be aware of before purchasing.....on the CT site the swatches show it first applied and then what the color looks like after a few minutes. I found this to be true. Not sure if this is what people mean when they say it oxidizes or that it just takes a few minutes to get the true color. Take the You Tube reviews if this with a grain of salt.....almost everyone I’ve seen, the person is applying way too much and then complaining it looks like a mask. IMO, you don’t need more than a full pump to get full coverage. Less is more with this.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 1, 2019)

Thanks for the feedback! Sephora had the gwp online of this so I am waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Sep 1, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I got a sample of this from Sephora and am testing it today. So far, I’m very impressed. I don’t normally like matte or full coverage foundation. My normal day to day foundation is CT Light Wonder or the new ABH Luminous foundation. Today, I used just a little, not even a half pump, with a damp sponge and probably got a solid medium coverage. I was very happy to see that it’s not a flat matte, there is a little luminosity to it. I’m going to see how it lasts through the rest of the day and try it for a few more days before purchasing.
> 
> A few things to be aware of before purchasing.....on the CT site the swatches show it first applied and then what the color looks like after a few minutes. I found this to be true. Not sure if this is what people mean when they say it oxidizes or that it just takes a few minutes to get the true color. Take the You Tube reviews if this with a grain of salt.....*almost everyone I’ve seen, the person is applying way too much and then complaining it looks like a mask. IMO, you don’t need more than a full pump to get full coverage. Less is more with this.*



This is my pet peeve for most of the Youtubers. Applying too much of everything and then complaining it is sticky, too heavy, etc.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 2, 2019)

and how about completely wrong shade


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 3, 2019)

Monsy said:


> and how about completely wrong shade


What shade did you get? I usually buy warmer shades but 3N seems to work for me.


----------



## Monsy (Sep 3, 2019)

I got sample of 6w. I am usually mac nc15/20 and I think another foundation from her I have is shade 4? will have to check. but this one i wasn't sure so out of sephora options for samples i chose 6w. seems good now for summer because I am tanned (nc30 almost nc35)


----------



## beautycool (Sep 22, 2019)

I finally bought pillow talk last year it pulls more browny on me but then one of my friends bought it when first came out and looks more pinky on bullet. 
I bought the clear gloss when it first came out and I must say I love it . Non sticky which love that too 
And when the diamond lip stick / shine came out I ended up buying that too I didn’t wait for the reviews etc I bought the pinky one and not the browny type one . I did love it by itself but has glitter type specks in which people aren’t liking . But I tried it with pillow talk over the top and love it it makes pillow talk totally different and pinky .


----------



## beautycool (Sep 22, 2019)

I tried to post a picture of a swatch but it won’t let Mei don’t know why .


----------



## shellygrrl (Sep 22, 2019)

What is happening when you're trying to add your photo?


----------



## Monsy (Sep 22, 2019)

I've been wearing new foundation for about a week... it's gorgeous. satin to matte so I have to hydrate well before and I use her Hollywood filter on almost whole face before I apply the foundation. I have shade 6w which is a bit too dark for me, but I think  I will get 5.5 or 5 full size. (6w I have mini from sephora). This foundation does set a bit darker (and more peachy vs yellow) . It is incredible staying power. 10h later looks flawless. The only thing i hate is the scent -only while I am blending it, it has some nasty rancid smell (I wonder if it is the same thing people complained about the powder smelling bad). Once it sets the scent is gone


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Sep 25, 2019)

For me, the new charlotte's foundation is a bomb!
I bought it about a month ago on CH.T. online store, I chose the foundation without testing, based on photos from the Internet, because I had no other option. And I hit. I have 3W and I am  NC10 / NC12.
It's true, after about 5 minutes it oxidizes and this is a real shade. It is very durable, has medium coverage, no flat matt, no cakey, the smell is beautiful to me. I love him and how he looks on his face - "wooow" effect 
I will definitely buy again.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Sep 27, 2019)

Anyone see the Holiday Filmstar Bronze and Glow set yet? I ran in Nordies for a sec and was surprised to see the palette and this set since this particular nordstrom doesn't carry the brand or doesn't have a Charlotte Tilbury counter. They did have a tester of the eyeshadow palette but not the bonze and glow. There was picture on the back and it looked like a brush was included. I'm wondering the price and if it was a regular size brush and if they are selling both shades of the bronze and glow. There was no info in store (store was closing so I didn't ask, I may go back though). I don't see any info online either. Anyone see this? Also wondering if the set has special packaging on the product itself? I know the outside box was blue but I'm wondering about the the case.


----------



## beautycool (Oct 15, 2019)

Here is the swatch I tried posting ages ago . The diamond lipstick the pink one  I love it what I also tend to do is put this one on first then put pillow talk over the top of this it’s such a lovely colour with both of them


----------



## beautycool (Oct 15, 2019)

shellygrrl said:


> What is happening when you're trying to add your photo?


Hi thank you for your reply I not been on here since the last time 
I have just posted a picture was only suppose to be one and it’s done two  I think .


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 15, 2019)

Yeah, the second is a smaller version of the first.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2019)

Anyone get the new Palette???


----------



## boschicka (Oct 18, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Anyone get the new Palette???



The look palette or the long e/s palette or the pops palette?


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 18, 2019)

boschicka said:


> The look palette or the long e/s palette or the pops palette?


The Look palette.
Hi my friend!


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 18, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> The Look palette.
> Hi my friend!



I bought the Instant Look palette and am in LOVE. The eyeshadows are beautiful and give a subtle, shimmery Smokey eye. The standouts for me are the complexion products - the bronzer is a little warmer than her other bronzers. The highlighter is subtle but so pretty and the blush shades are winners. If your interested, I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.

Also have the starry eyes to hypnotize eye shadow page and would recommend that as well. Beautiful shimmer and matte shades.

The only dud was the pillow talk palette of pops - nothing but glittery shades with minimal payoff. It’s not worth the price for what is essentially a palette of eyeshadow toppers.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 19, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I bought the Instant Look palette and am in LOVE. The eyeshadows are beautiful and give a subtle, shimmery Smokey eye. The standouts for me are the complexion products - the bronzer is a little warmer than her other bronzers. The highlighter is subtle but so pretty and the blush shades are winners. If your interested, I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.
> 
> Also have the starry eyes to hypnotize eye shadow page and would recommend that as well. Beautiful shimmer and matte shades.
> 
> ...



I just saw that Instant Look palette the other day and it is beautiful. I think it will suit my skin tone more than previous iterations so I am excited to get it.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I bought the Instant Look palette and am in LOVE. The eyeshadows are beautiful and give a subtle, shimmery Smokey eye. The standouts for me are the complexion products - the bronzer is a little warmer than her other bronzers. The highlighter is subtle but so pretty and the blush shades are winners. If your interested, I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.
> 
> Also have the starry eyes to hypnotize eye shadow page and would recommend that as well. Beautiful shimmer and matte shades.
> 
> ...


Oh. thanks so very much! You are always so helpful dear. I'm going to get it


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Oh. thanks so very much! You are always so helpful dear. I'm going to get it


Ok, I just bought the look palette and now I'm Rouge again.


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 19, 2019)

Bosch


----------



## boschicka (Oct 19, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> Bosch


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 24, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I bought the Instant Look palette and am in LOVE. The eyeshadows are beautiful and give a subtle, shimmery Smokey eye. The standouts for me are the complexion products - the bronzer is a little warmer than her other bronzers. The highlighter is subtle but so pretty and the blush shades are winners. If your interested, I don’t think you’ll be disappointed.
> 
> Also have the starry eyes to hypnotize eye shadow page and would recommend that as well. Beautiful shimmer and matte shades.
> 
> ...


 I got the palette and I LOVE all of it! The shades are so beautiful and work really well for me.


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 25, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I got the palette and I LOVE all of it! The shades are so beautiful and work really well for me.



I'm so glad you love it. I wasn't sure if the bronzer would be too warm for you but I'm so happy to hear it all works. I stopped by back-ups a long time ago but I'm considering getting another one of these in the next Sephora sale. The complexion colors all work so well got me and would go with so many eye looks.


----------



## DMcG9 (Oct 25, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I'm so glad you love it. I wasn't sure if the bronzer would be too warm for you but I'm so happy to hear it all works. I stopped by back-ups a long time ago but I'm considering getting another one of these in the next Sephora sale. The complexion colors all work so well got me and would go with so many eye looks.



 In this case, you may as well if it is becoming a regular staple. It's annoying that they are released as LEs.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 31, 2019)

*Charlotte Darling Palette
November 7th*






*





(reallyree)*


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Charlotte Darling Palette
> November 7th*
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that!


----------



## elegant-one (Oct 31, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I'm so glad you love it. I wasn't sure if the bronzer would be too warm for you but I'm so happy to hear it all works. I stopped by back-ups a long time ago but I'm considering getting another one of these in the next Sephora sale. The complexion colors all work so well got me and would go with so many eye looks.


Thank you for your info! I love these so much that I think I've backed them all up and I always get one for my daughter in law.


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 1, 2019)

fur4elise said:


> *Charlotte Darling Palette
> November 7th*
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 99% sure this is the same palette that was offered during the last Nordstrom Anniversary sale. I believe it was called the 'Smokey Eye Palette' during the sale. Most of the time, the sale exclusives are offered later in the year on the CT site and other retailers. I have it and really like it. It's a great size for travel.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2019)

I just bought this Darling palette I noticed it was listed as new on Nordstrom. I didn't buy it the first time.


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 14, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I just bought this Darling palette I noticed it was listed as new on Nordstrom. I didn't buy it the first time.



I saw a review on YouTube comparing Darling with the palette Nordstrom had during the anniversary sale. They are very similar but not identical. From what I remember from the CT site, Darling has two of the looks from the Stars in Your Eyes (I think that’s what is called) that was available last year. I think you’ll really enjoy the palette.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 14, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> I saw a review on YouTube comparing Darling with the palette Nordstrom had during the anniversary sale. They are very similar but not identical. From what I remember from the CT site, Darling has two of the looks from the Stars in Your Eyes (I think that’s what is called) that was available last year. I think you’ll really enjoy the palette.


Oh ok. The reviewers at CT said it was the same. I didn't care because it looks really nice. Thanks as always for all your info!


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 17, 2019)

Because I'm a sucker for anything CT, I bought the new Instant Face palette in Stoned Rose. Wearing it today and loving it! The colors are more peachy than the other instant palettes and the quality is there. If anyone is considering this, I think it's worth it.


----------



## Alysse011 (Dec 17, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Because I'm a sucker for anything CT, I bought the new Instant Face palette in Stoned Rose. Wearing it today and loving it! The colors are more peachy than the other instant palettes and the quality is there. If anyone is considering this, I think it's worth it.



thanks for sharing! I’ve been going back and forth debating if I should get this, so I’m going to go ahead and purchase! I had one of her older instant look palettes and loved it, but it shattered during a move. I may get one for my sister in law for Christmas as well!


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 17, 2019)

Alysse011 said:


> thanks for sharing! I’ve been going back and forth debating if I should get this, so I’m going to go ahead and purchase! I had one of her older instant look palettes and loved it, but it shattered during a move. I may get one for my sister in law for Christmas as well!



Let me know how you like it. It's a great palette for daily use.


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 18, 2019)

MaryJane said:


> Because I'm a sucker for anything CT, I bought the new Instant Face palette in Stoned Rose. Wearing it today and loving it! The colors are more peachy than the other instant palettes and the quality is there. If anyone is considering this, I think it's worth it.


I missed that! It's new?


----------



## MaryJane (Dec 18, 2019)

elegant-one said:


> I missed that! It's new?


Yes. I think it came out last week on the CT site.


----------



## r0mini0n (Dec 20, 2019)

Is anyone here familiar with her rock n kohl eyeliners? I ordered these to try out something new because nothing really stays in my waterline or inner rim, but now I'm reading the box and I it says you can't actually use them inside your eyes?? 

Do any of you use them inside your eyes anyways?


----------



## Bobbylonglegs (Jan 5, 2020)

r0mini0n said:


> Is anyone here familiar with her rock n kohl eyeliners? I ordered these to try out something new because nothing really stays in my waterline or inner rim, but now I'm reading the box and I it says you can't actually use them inside your eyes??
> 
> Do any of you use them inside your eyes anyways?


I use them inside because after all those years my inner line seems to be numb . I never had any issues with it but my friend can’t wear it on the inner line . Depends I guess on your sensitivity .


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 24, 2020)

If anyone is thinking about getting the new Pillowtalk Instant Eye palette, I say go for it. This palette has more mattes than are typically in her larger palettes. I love how she has different 'looks' already put together but all of the shades go together.

Before anyone asks, yes, these colors are similar to others she's released. She doesn't deviate much in terms of colors but I can't complain as the quality is there and I love how they look on my eyes.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jan 24, 2020)

MaryJane said:


> If anyone is thinking about getting the new Pillowtalk Instant Eye palette, I say go for it. This palette has more mattes than are typically in her larger palettes. I love how she has different 'looks' already put together but all of the shades go together.
> 
> Before anyone asks, yes, these colors are similar to others she's released. She doesn't deviate much in terms of colors but I can't complain as the quality is there and I love how they look on my eyes.



I wish she would do a 6 pan with a bunch of mattes but as someone who doesn't have any of her palettes this one sounds like a better choice for me than the Darling palette. Thanks a lot for the heads up on the mattes!


----------



## MaryJane (Jan 24, 2020)

Winthrop44 said:


> I wish she would do a 6 pan with a bunch of mattes but as someone who doesn't have any of her palettes this one sounds like a better choice for me than the Darling palette. Thanks a lot for the heads up on the mattes!



She loves the shimmer so I'd be shocked if she ever did an all matte palette. The Instant Eye palette is definitely more versatile than the Darling palette.


----------



## Monsy (Jan 24, 2020)

Her eye palettes don't work for me simply because doesn't matter how many shades are there her every single eye look looks like one color all over the lid and then a pop of shimmer in the middle. I do not wear my shadows like that. If there are 4 colors in the pan i want to see the difference between then once applied on the lid (lighter in the inner corner darker out etc...)


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Jan 24, 2020)

Pillow Talk Instant Eye  Palette disappointed me very much 
$ 75 badly invested


----------



## beautycool (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi all hope everyone is ok 
I got colour matched yesterday to one of her foundations the airbrush one in the glass bottle I’m not familiar on her foundations at all 
I was very lucky to go back to the town I lived in and got the chance to go boy I miss it very lucky there’s a Charlotte tilbury counter there as the next nearest one would be London or Southampton I think has one .
Anyhow I tried the perfume I didn’t like it at all  .
I got some quick swatches of the eyeliner and the medium pillow talk and the original ( which I have ) and the other (new) pillow talk 
And the new eyeliner too . And I thought I try the pillow talk original lip liner 
As I say very quick swatches as had to get back .

my friend had bought the creams the night cream daycream and eye cream .
The make up artist put the yellow tube item on my face ( cleanser ) ? And wiped it off with water . And then some creams 
Something I found irritated me red a little under my eye 👁. Well both eyes . But I don’t think I be using the creams even buying them no !

I had tried the Charlotte tilbury foundation myself I had read reviews saying how good it was and how others didn’t like it
I was worried how to apply as everyone on reviews were saying how needed to use beauty blender or a brush 
I used my finger and a mac foundation brush 
Really impressed 
Didn’t think I could do it but I did  and love it 

here are the swatches in the lipsticks and liners


----------



## beautycool (Feb 18, 2020)

Oh and here is a picture of my foundation . 
i pulled my  skin tight lol as have sagging skin  my foundation in 3 cool
It’s a very good match for me . The lady done well plus I said if I go outside and I’m orange I won’t be too happy 
Next shade up maybe too dark for me 
She told me to use more bronzer in the summer instead of changing my shade or something I can’t remember now ah .
She’s given me her name so I can always phone her . 
I said I am a 3 cool then will I be that in all her foundations ( ct) and she said no as they are all different I said oh no then
Ah I didn’t have time to go to any other make up counters either .

I’m a number 5 in Giorgio Armani silk foundation for colour reference . 
and a nw25 I think in Mac powder compact but think someone matched me up wrongly years ago and in another store
I think it’s a nw25 anyhow .  And In Chanel a 2.0 I think I am


----------



## MaryJane (May 24, 2020)

The new CT airbrush bronzer is gorgeous. It blends so well and looks great on the skin. If you like the airbrush pressed powder, I think you’ll like this. I also picked up the Desert Haze quad and am loving that. The pigmentation and quality are exceptional. If you have. A lot of CT quads, you probably have dupes but I’m happy to have this quad.

Mel T on YouTube has a great review on her channel.


----------



## Monsy (May 24, 2020)

I don't get those bronzer colors. SO RED. Like wth


----------



## MaryJane (May 25, 2020)

Monsy said:


> I don't get those bronzer colors. SO RED. Like wth



I can’t speak to the darker colors but I have the medium and it isn’t red at all. It has a pretty neutral undertone leaning a little warm. The lightest color isn’t red at all - it barely even looks like a bronzer. At first glance, I thought it was another shade of the pressed powder.


----------



## MaryJane (Sep 22, 2020)

The Bejeweled Eyes to Hypnotize palette is a winner.  I think the metallic and shimmer shades are a new formula - they feel like cream eyeshadow and are stunning. She's really upped her game when it comes to eyeshadow in the last few years. If you like the colors, I highly recommend.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone got the holiday highlighter? I am trying to figure out if I should get this or Pat MC


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2020)

*Putting this where it belongs versus the PMcG thread 
Charlotte Tilbury Hollywood Superstar Glow Highlighter 




*

(reallyree)


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 13, 2020)

*Charlotte Tilbury Fire Rose Eyeshadow Palette*
*




Prime - Rose Gold Shimmer
Enhance - Rich Copper Metallic
Smoke - Russet Berry Matte*
*Super Pop - Gold Foil Shimmer*

(reallyree)


----------



## Monsy (Oct 19, 2020)

I received the highlighter and it's so much prettier in real BUT it arrived shattered into tiniest pieces
it's literally like a dust
last week I got broken dior from sephora also


----------



## Alysse011 (Oct 20, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Charlotte Tilbury Fire Rose Eyeshadow Palette*
> 
> *
> View attachment 68242
> ...



oh I really like the look of this! Do we know if Sephora will have it?


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 20, 2020)

Alysse011 said:


> oh I really like the look of this! Do we know if Sephora will have it?


I was able to order this from the Beauty Wonderland in LA. They somehow got it before everyone else. It is beautiful - her formula keeps getting better and better. 
Not sure if it will be at Sephora.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 27, 2020)

*Just a heads up, if you are a Beauty Universe member, CT is having a secret shopping event for 72 hours - 25% off...which is far better than the pending Sephora sale.* 

eta: It appears to be on select items, not sitewide.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 27, 2020)

I ordered lighter shade of the foundation. Me happy.


----------



## fur4elise (Oct 27, 2020)

Monsy said:


> I ordered lighter shade of the foundation. Me happy.


I happy, you happy


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 28, 2020)

Monsy said:


> I ordered lighter shade of the foundation. Me happy.


Which CT foundation do you like?


----------



## Monsy (Oct 28, 2020)

Airbrush flawless 

I have the magic one too but haven't used it for years I don't remember how it looks on skin at all


----------



## MaryJane (Oct 28, 2020)

Monsy said:


> Airbrush flawless
> 
> I have the magic one too but haven't used it for years I don't remember how it looks on skin at all


What color do you wear in the airbrush flawless? I think I was given a sample of 3 neutral.


----------



## Monsy (Oct 28, 2020)

5n is like nc20 
I was wearing 5.5 n this summer (like nc30)


----------



## Xaloba (Nov 5, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *Charlotte Tilbury Fire Rose Eyeshadow Palette*
> 
> *
> View attachment 68242
> ...


My favorite palette


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 10, 2020)

*I want these!  Sooooo pretty!

Charlotte Tilbury Eyes To Mesmerise ~ Limited Edition Copper Sunrise & Sunset Rose *








(reallyree)


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 15, 2020)

I bought a Fire Rose quad


----------



## boschicka (Nov 15, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> I bought a Fire Rose quad


Do you already have it or are you waiting for it to arrive? Would love to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 15, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Do you already have it or are you waiting for it to arrive? Would love to hear your thoughts.


I'm just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## fur4elise (Nov 16, 2020)

*Sabrina's post for the newest Charlotte Tilbury   *


Fire Rose


Copper Sunrise & Sunset Rose


Super You, Super Nude & Super Starlet are the new shades


(thebeautylookbook)


----------



## lenchen (Nov 17, 2020)

fur4elise said:


> *I want these!  Sooooo pretty!
> 
> Charlotte Tilbury Eyes To Mesmerise ~ Limited Edition Copper Sunrise & Sunset Rose *
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful! I bought the fire rose quad!


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 18, 2020)

I have the fire rise collection - it's really pretty. The eyes to mesmerize are perfect for when you're on the go but still want to wear some makeup.


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 22, 2020)

I got the Quad Fire Rose in a week. This is truly the best Charlotte quad she has released so far. The shadows are absolutely easy to blend. Butter texture. The new shadow formula of Pop sweeps. Colors - if you like them - beautiful.


----------



## boschicka (Nov 22, 2020)

Seven Of Nine said:


> I got the Quad Fire Rose in a week. This is truly the best Charlotte quad she has released so far. The shadows are absolutely easy to blend. Butter texture. The new shadow formula of Pop sweeps. Colors - if you like them - beautiful.


Sounds wonderful. Thank you for sharing your feedback. Let's hope she releases more colors in this formula!


----------



## Seven Of Nine (Nov 22, 2020)

boschicka said:


> Sounds wonderful. Thank you for sharing your feedback. Let's hope she releases more colors in this formula!


On YT someone said that two more will be available any minute. I am very curious about the colors.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 17, 2021)

One of our actors tends to shine a bit and this powder does give her a flawless look, it's also slightly buildable, as it does help cover a few minor blemishes.


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

Same powder, different shade...


----------



## boschicka (Feb 20, 2021)

makeupbyomar said:


> One of our actors tends to shine a bit and this powder does give her a flawless look, it's also slightly buildable, as it does help cover a few minor blemishes.
> 
> View attachment 68929


Do you do special effects makeup ever?


----------



## makeupbyomar (Feb 20, 2021)

boschicka said:


> Do you do special effects makeup ever?


Just your basic out-of-kit effects, like minor blood, cuts, bruises. 

For anything more elaborate like pieces, we hire Prosthetic Technicians.


----------

